# Fahrt ihr mit Helm?



## two wheels (18. Juni 2006)

Dachte eigentlich, das es selbstverständlich ist mit Helm zu fahren, muss mich aber bei jeder Tor eines bessernen belehren lassen. Ich finde es gibt ziemlich viele Biker, die immer noch ohne Helm fahren
Ich fnde ja, wer keinen Helm trägt, hat auch nichts drunter, was es zu schützen gäbe, meine Meinung, wie sieht ihr das? Gruss


----------



## zedek (18. Juni 2006)

the next one


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott yz0 (18. Juni 2006)

es wievielte Helm-Thema is des jetz??? naja! Auf jeden fall sinnvoll!


----------



## IGGY (18. Juni 2006)

Wer ohne fährt ist bescheuert!


----------



## drivingghost (18. Juni 2006)

Wer einen Helm braucht, kann nicht fahren.


----------



## scott yz0 (18. Juni 2006)

wer kein hirn hat braucht keinen Helm


----------



## IGGY (18. Juni 2006)

@drivingghost
Hauptsache cool sein 
Ich sag ja bescheuert!


----------



## Andreas 2905 (18. Juni 2006)

Logisch fahr ich mit Helm ,
den ich bin weder ein Blender, Poser oder Beklobter  wer nix zu verlieren hat braucht auch keinen Helm


----------



## hannes<< (18. Juni 2006)

also ganz ehrlich ich weiss wie dumm es ist ohne helm zu fahren allerdings hindert es mich nicht ohne zu fahren auf deutsch: ich fahre ohne helm


----------



## -=riChi=- (18. Juni 2006)

ein helmchen ist meine nächste investition... hab nur noch nicht den richtigen gefunden....

vorschläge?? sollte ein mtb helm sein.


----------



## !MoD (18. Juni 2006)

wieso werden eigentlich immer wieder threads erstellt, die schon tausend mal exestieren???

und es kommt bei allen dasselbe raus!!!

benutzt duch mal die SuFu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## räder (18. Juni 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Wer einen Helm braucht, kann nicht fahren.



Na da scheint es für dich eh zuspät zu sein! 
Wo nix ist, kann nix kaputt gehen


----------



## mbt (18. Juni 2006)

Also ich fahr eigendlich auch immer mit Helm da ich schon gesehen hab wie ein Helm nach nem Sturz ausgesehen hat und wenn der nicht da gewesen wäre dann hätte er eine richtig dicke Platzwunde am Kopf gehabt. Was ich aber auch eingestehn muss ist wenn ich auf ne Party fahre oder zu nem Kumpel dann zieh ich den auch nicht an was man aber eigendlich sollte ! Also Kindere mein Vorschlag mit Helm ist immer besser !
Gruß Mario


----------



## MTB Maddin (18. Juni 2006)

Alles andere wäre Lebensmüde...
Ich will nicht irgendwann mit ner Platzwunde am Kopf, dem Totalschaden knapp entkommn, 3 wochen im Koma liegen müssen...


----------



## Funghi (18. Juni 2006)

räder schrieb:
			
		

> Na da scheint es für dich eh zuspät zu sein!
> Wo nix ist, kann nix kaputt gehen



also wirklich, tz, schäm dich drivingghost.

Ich find den Thread gut, vielleciht ändert der ein oder andere seine Meinung, wenn er das liest...+ die anderen 200000 threads...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Juni 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Wer einen Helm braucht, kann nicht fahren.



Mann Drivingghost! Du bist doch tooooootal bescheuert! In Zukunft fährst Du aber mit Helm, jaaa?


----------



## Stefan.B (18. Juni 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Mann Drivingghost! Du bist doch tooooootal bescheuert! In Zukunft fährst Du aber mit Helm, jaaa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (18. Juni 2006)

Kleisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Mann Drivingghost! Du bist doch tooooootal bescheuert! In Zukunft fährst Du aber mit Helm, jaaa?



Ich durchsuche etwas das Forum und finde das:



			
				Kleisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre nie mit Helm, der würde die Ganze Arbeit, die ich morgens vor dem Spiele habe um meine tolle Frisur zu stylen, wieder zunichte machen. Die Frauen sollen sehen, was für ein toller Hengst ich bin, ausserdem bin ich so ein vorsichtiger und defensiver Fahrer, mir passiert garantiert nie etwas.
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Kleisterfahrer


----------



## Stiffler2409 (18. Juni 2006)




----------



## biker1967 (18. Juni 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ohne fährt ist bescheuert!


 So sehe ich das auch
@drivingghost: Dich möcht ich mal aufem Bike sehen. 
@scott yz2: genau meine meinung


----------



## Henry the Lion (18. Juni 2006)

Allet jesacht, wie immer! Thread schließen.
Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Juni 2006)

Ich brauch kein Helm - ich seh auch ohne schon bescheuert aus. Ausserdem fahr ich schon seit ich 5 bin Fahrrad (davor Dreirad und Bobbycar) und es ist nieeeeeee was passiert!   







Grüße.


----------



## trekkinger (18. Juni 2006)

Nie ohne!


----------



## drivingghost (18. Juni 2006)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> @drivingghost: Dich möcht ich mal aufem Bike sehen.



Wenn Du Dich ein klein wenig anstrengst, schaffst Du es vielleicht sogar...


----------



## Beerchen (18. Juni 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Nie ohne!



WORD !!!

in der City ist man *NIE* vor unvorsichtigen Autofahrern sicher,
und im Gelände kann es immer mal passieren, dass man die Kurve nicht kriegt   .

In beiden Fällen kann der Helm Dein Lebensretter sein   

ALSO: ... NIE OHNE HELM FAHREN !!!

drive care*fully*
Beerchen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. Juni 2006)

Immer mit Helm.
So n Fullface Helm hat doch auch was "cooles"   
Hab schon paarmal stürze gesehen die ohne helm böse ausgegangen wären...
Mfg Dangy


----------



## Mr.T (18. Juni 2006)

Naja beim Hüpfen natürlich immer- haben auf unserer Strecke auch Helmpflicht eingeführt. Aber auf der Fahrt zu den Dirts eher selten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (18. Juni 2006)

ich tag den helm nur bergab, bergauf stört er nur und bei den schneckentempo das ich bergauf fahre kann eh nix passieren


----------



## zedek (18. Juni 2006)

hat jemand vieleicht noch coole gruselgeschichten von nem freund oder bekannten auf lager?
die ham im letzten threat einige bekehrt


----------



## ringle79 (18. Juni 2006)

Seh dass auch so! Wenn auf absehbare Zeit bergauf geht nehm ich den Helm auch ab.
Ansonst auf der Ebene oder berab natürlich mit


----------



## HavannaClub (18. Juni 2006)

in zukunft kommt die helmpflicht...kurz danach der gebiss-schutz...da man sich ja die zähne einschlagen kann bei einem aufprall...kurz danach folgt die gurtpflicht für fussgänger...damit die nur an ausgewiesenen stellen über die strasse können....
sicherheit ja...aber nur als pflicht wenn man andere bei nichteinhaltung verletzen kann...der rest sollte im eigenen interesse verbleiben


----------



## h-walk (18. Juni 2006)

@drivinghost

Du darfst nicht automatisch erwarten, daß Ironie hier sofort erkannt wird, schon gar nicht bei so "ernsten" Themen, die hier verdammt nochmal endlich (aus-)diskutiert werden müssen... 

H.


----------



## two wheels (18. Juni 2006)

!MoD schrieb:
			
		

> wieso werden eigentlich immer wieder threads erstellt, die schon tausend mal exestieren???
> 
> und es kommt bei allen dasselbe raus!!!
> 
> benutzt duch mal die SuFu



danke für den wrklich sinnvollen hinweis. denkst du das habe ich nicht gemacht und glaub mir, wenn ich was schlaues gefunden hätte, hätte ich de umfrage nicht gestartet. 
danke aber allen fürs mitmachen, wollte einfach mal sehen, wies so an der helmfront aussieht. gruss


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Juni 2006)

Auf Touren fahre ich auch prinzipiell imemr mit Helm.
Zu meiner Schande gestehe ich aber ein, dass wenn ich durch die Stadt cruise seltenst, eigentlich nie einen Trage. Aber gerade da passieren die schlimmsten Unfälle s.h. unachtsame Autofahrer und verschätzte Situationen .... das muss geändert werden.

Alex


----------



## Journeyman (18. Juni 2006)

HavannaClub schrieb:
			
		

> in zukunft kommt die helmpflicht...


Nein. Ich rechne eher damit das selbstverschuldete Unfälle oder Unfälle bei denen die Gesundheitskosten steigen durch nichttragen von Schutzkleidung alleine bezahlt oder extra versichert werden müssen.
Wie schon so oft von einigen Politikern gefordert.


----------



## Redking (18. Juni 2006)

Gibt es einen coolen Helm den ich auch auf meinem Cruiser anziehen kann?

Wenn ich letztes Jahr kein Helm angehabt hätte könnte ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr tippen.
An fünf Stellen ist dieser gerissen.
Bergauf fahre ich auch mit Helm, man weiß ja nie was passieren kann!

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (18. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es einen coolen Helm den ich auch auf meinem Cruiser anziehen kann?



So ein dem Wehrmachtshelm nachempfundener wie ihn manche Biker tragen, oder eine Pickelhaube.


----------



## Riderin (18. Juni 2006)

bergauf mit Helm im Rucksack oder am Lenker, Trails und Bergab mit Helm auffm Kopf, auch wenns im Sommer unheimlich heiss und nervig ist.


----------



## raycer (18. Juni 2006)

Da mich mein Bike auch schon paarmal beim Berghochfahren abgeworfen hat, und einmal sogar nen Abhang runter, fahr ich natürlich IMMER mit!


----------



## daywalker71 (18. Juni 2006)

Tach

Der dritte Downhill... die Frisur sitzt. 

Früher bin ich ohne Helmchen gefahren. Da kam mal ein Auto aus der Seitenstrasse und die Trulla guckte nicht nach Radlern. Schwupps... dunkel. Filmriss, zeitweilige Amnesie (Gedächnisverlust) und das Hirn hatte fast mal nen Ausflug an die Frischluft geschafft. Damals ist es gerade noch gut gegangen. Helme waren damals, als ich noch jung war, nicht mal wirklich zu kaufen. Nach dem Aufkommen von Helmen bin ich dann dank "ich hab ja Glück" Einstellung immer ohne gefahren...

Aber ich fahre seit nem an sich Ministurz (beim Losfahren weggerutscht) mit Punktlandung in der Notaufnahme, 2 Pfund Blech danach im Kiefer und fast 3 Monate Ernährung durch den Strohhalm nur noch mit Helm. Nicht lustig wenn man sich das Kiefergelenk zertrümmert nur weil man aufs Kinn schlägt. Aua...







Hilft auch 1a gegen Wanderstöcke welche von verrückten Opas geschwungen werden  

Niemals ohne und scheiß auf die Frisur. Wenn der Schädel sich am Baum spaltet ist die eh im Ar*** 

Grüßle


----------



## Riderin (18. Juni 2006)

_Da mich mein Bike auch schon paarmal beim Berghochfahren abgeworfen hat, und einmal sogar nen Abhang runter, fahr ich natürlich IMMER mit!_

dann bist Du zu schnell bergauf ;-)


----------



## dioXxide (18. Juni 2006)

Wer kein Hirn hat braucht auch keinen Helm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (18. Juni 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> bergauf mit Helm im Rucksack oder am Lenker, Trails und Bergab mit Helm auffm Kopf, auch wenns im Sommer unheimlich heiss und nervig ist.


Und was machst du wenn ein Bekloppter den Berg runter heizt und dich übersieht??
Dann liegst du da und hast nachher doch was am Kopf?

Und die hitze ist mit oder ohne blöd aber besser als doof im Kopf!


----------



## Splash (18. Juni 2006)

Ich brauch meine Rübe noch, also immer mit Helmchen druff


----------



## Riderin (18. Juni 2006)

Redking, das issn Argument!


----------



## Redking (18. Juni 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> Redking, das issn Argument!


Mir ist da eine Geschichte erzählt worden da hat jemand einem beim Downhillen kurz gestreift und der lag dann am Wegesrand.


----------



## drivingghost (18. Juni 2006)

h-walk schrieb:
			
		

> @drivinghost
> 
> Du darfst nicht automatisch erwarten, daß Ironie hier sofort erkannt wird, schon gar nicht bei so "ernsten" Themen, die hier verdammt nochmal endlich (aus-)diskutiert werden müssen...
> 
> H.



Würde es mit smileys besser werden?


----------



## zedek (18. Juni 2006)

ich stell mir das grade vor

so jetzt fahr ich wieder 60 sekunden bergauf *helmwegpack*
ok, da oben gehts den trail runder *helmraushol* *helmaufsetz*
gut danach unten ein normaleswaldweg *helmaufbehalt*
args, da kommt wieder ein berg *helmabsetz* *helminrucksacktu*

gehts noch ??


----------



## Splash (18. Juni 2006)

Hat nicht Cedric Gracia mal n Dumbass-Award bekommen, weil der sich wo hat ohne Helm beim Tricksen fotografieren lassen (oder wars wer anders?) ??


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Juni 2006)

@DrivingHost:
Sag mal erkennst Du nicht die Ironie die in dem alten Beitrag von Kleister steckt?! Die Beiträge widersprechen sich gar nicht, der eine ist ironisch, der andere nicht


----------



## drivingghost (18. Juni 2006)

Jetzt ist die Frage, welcher der Beiden ironisch war..


----------



## Walroß (18. Juni 2006)

der falsche Helm kann aber auch böse folgen haben:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=199056
kleiner Tip: erst fertig essen, dann die Bilder anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drgti (18. Juni 2006)

Helm ja. Helmpflicht Nein.
Ich trag den Helm auf Touren immer, aber nie in der Stadt.


----------



## -=riChi=- (18. Juni 2006)

Walroß schrieb:
			
		

> der falsche Helm kann aber auch böse folgen haben:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=199056
> kleiner Tip: erst fertig essen, dann die Bilder anschauen





ach..... und jetzt müssen wir uns alle dort registrieren um die pics sehen zu können oder wie??? denn ohne login keine bilder....


----------



## dox (18. Juni 2006)

immer mit helm. ob hoch oder runter.


----------



## daywalker71 (18. Juni 2006)

AUA....

OK, das Abendbrot bleibt mir bei so was durchaus noch drin. Als Ex-Sani sollte das wohl auch so sein, aber trotzdem... AUA.

Als der aufgestanden ist, hat der wohl auch gedacht... "Hanüüü, wo ist denn die Nase uff einmal hin?". Im Krankenbett nach der OP schaut er ja schon wieder besser aus der Wäsche. 

Schätze mal das war kein Fullfacehelm. Der blockt in der REgel die Gesichtsbremse ab.

Wenns dumm läuft, dann landet man immer in der Notaufnahme. Auch die beste Schutzausrüstung schützt nicht 100%ig. Nur wer sich in ne Gummizelle einsperren lässt, der ist 99,9% sicher... aber da lässt sich bekanntlich schlecht biken und irgendwie ist es da auch doof...


----------



## Cooler (18. Juni 2006)

Immer mit Helm. 7 Jahre fuhr ich immer ohne Helm...nur einfach weil es damals noch nirgends zu kaufen gab. Heute fühle ich mich ohne Helm nicht sicher....

Der Kopf ist etwa so hart wie eine Melone. Da reicht es wenn du mit 5km/h umfällst. Bergauf fahr ich immer ohne Helm.


----------



## MasterK (18. Juni 2006)

Samma, sind hier nur Mütter im Forum unterwegs, oder wieso interessiert ihr euch dafür, ob andere mit Helm fahren ?

Lasst das doch jeden selbst entscheiden ...

Ich pup ja auch nich die besoffenen Brandenburger Jugend an, weil sie sich mit 180 aufer Landstraße gegen nen Baum fahren - is doch ihre Sache.

Und da ich, wenn ich ohne Helm fahre, niemanden anders gefährde, kann es jedem anderen auch schei* egal sein.

Mein Statement dazu . . .


----------



## zedek (19. Juni 2006)

fast richtig, denn wenn son kleiner möchtegern cooli sich ohne helm auf die nase liegt und dann jahrelang als halbinvalides stück irgendwas imkrankenhaus rumgammelt anstatt direkt zu verrecken
und dann wir alle sein verasutes leben über unsere krankenkassenbeiträge finanzieren
genau dann wirds ärgerlich und geht alle was an


----------



## dioXxide (19. Juni 2006)

Ist ja wieder nett hier...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (19. Juni 2006)

Zedek hätte es etwas gewählter ausdrücken können, aber recht hat er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (19. Juni 2006)

Ich fahre immer ohne, weil ich so viel Haarfestiger benutze.


----------



## n70tester (19. Juni 2006)

Walroß schrieb:
			
		

> der falsche Helm kann aber auch böse folgen haben:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=199056
> kleiner Tip: erst fertig essen, dann die Bilder anschauen



*Kannst das Foto dort mal saugen und mir per Mail schicken?*


----------



## goodpappi (19. Juni 2006)

Also ich fahre immer mit Helm. Angefangen hat das in Neuseeland, wo es sogar gesetzlich vorgeschieben ist (1997/98).
Dann habe ich noch zwei Boys -> Vorbildfunktion. Ist das gleiche mit Kindersitz und dem Anschnallen im Auto.
Gruss goodpappi


----------



## LTD Team (19. Juni 2006)

wer mit helm fährt ist ein weichei, und ein homo dazu


----------



## Mongoele (19. Juni 2006)

bis vor kurzem hatte ich aus gründen der eitelkeit noch skrupel auch auf dem weg in die arbeit den helm aufzusetzen. da mir allerdings regelmäßig die vorfahrt genommen wir, und es nur ein wunder ist, dass ich mich noch nicht lang gemacht habe, setze ich ihn jetzt auch auf dem weg in die arbeit auf. einfach haargel mitnehmen und dann auf der toilette landfein machen geht auch... ich fühl mich mittlerweile auch irgendwie unwohl ohne...
paranoid???


----------



## polo (19. Juni 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> wer mit helm fährt ist ein weichei, und ein homo dazu


vollkommen richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OmemoO (19. Juni 2006)

Hi,

früher bin ich ohne Helm gefahren, auch im Wald. Eines Tages sind wir im Wald und fahren einen kurvigen Singletrail, in einer Kurve streift der Vordermann einen arm-dickes Aststück, Aststück rollt genau vor mein Vorderrad, Vorderrad zieht's weg, ich rutsche auf meiner Schulter am Boden und bleibe ca 30 cm vor einem Baumstumpf stehen, Ich renn' gleich zum Lidl, da gabs Helme im Angebot, schaut beschissen aus, aber hilft.

Das war vor 10 Jahren. Jetzt trage ich im Gelände immer Helm, In der Stadt kommt es auf die Situation an. natürlich habe ich den billigen Lidl-Helm erstetzt mit einer Cratoni Maniac 

Also Jungs, immer mit Helm! Es kann 10 Jahre mit Helm nichts passieren, man hat es einmal nicht auf und schon bremst man mit dem Kopf....

ciao,
memo


----------



## Jaykay187 (19. Juni 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> wer mit helm fährt ist ein weichei, und ein homo dazu



Vielleicht entdecke ich diese Neigung an mir auch noch. Wie hast Du Deine festgestellt?

Ich trage Helm, weil mich die Metalplatten am Schädel beim Checkin am Flughafen solange aufhalten würden. 

Nichts desto trotz gibt es keine sinnlosere Diskussion, wie die Helmfrage. 
Die einen sehen ihre Birne gefährdet, weil sie vermutlich nicht ausschließen wollen, mal auf die Fresse zu fliegen. Die anderen sehen ihre Birne nicht gefährdet, weil die Evolution bei Ihnen auf die Ausbildung einer Risikoeinschätzung zugunsten der Frisur verzichtet hat. Das darf man den Menschen nicht vorwerfen, die Evolution ist eben experimentierfreudig. 

Frauen laufen ja auch mit hochhackigen Schuhen, obwohl es dumm ist


----------



## jtclark (19. Juni 2006)

Moin,

zum biken hab ich immer den Helm neuerdings auch in der Stadt. Nur wenn ich mit meiner Holden mit dem Tandem losfahre dann eher selten weil nur halb so schnell und fern ab der Strasse.

gruss jt


----------



## Bike-Ralle (19. Juni 2006)

Ich fahre nur noch mit Helm, nur Weicheier nörgeln rum das wäre uncool oder lästig.......

Gerade letzten Donnerstag hats mich auf einem kurzen Teerstück dermaßen auf die Seite gehauen (Vorderad auf dem feuchten glitschigen Teer weggerutscht) dass mein Helm nun nur noch ein Haufen Brösel ist. Ohne Helm wäre wahrscheinlich mein Kopf ein Haufen Brösel.
Mit Helm bin ich nur kurz nach Hause neuen Helm geholt und wieder aufs Rad.......


----------



## Dill (19. Juni 2006)

Ist doch ne praktische Positiv Auslese,nur die dummen bleiben auf der Strecke.

Wer seinen Kopf nicht schützt geht ja nicht nur das Risiko ein sofort tot zu sein ,wenn mal was passiert ,er könnte auch zeitlebens behindert von seiner Familie gepflegt werden müssen.


----------



## VISION311 (19. Juni 2006)

Da mein Bike keinen Bidonhalter hat, benutze ich den Helm dazu, normal.. Neu für HC-Fahrer auch im Camolook:






Im Gelände, in der Stadt oder um schnell von A-B zu fahren, der Helm gehört drauf. Wenn ich eine Treppe sehe, dann fahre ich die auch, egal zu welchem zweck ich unterwegs bin. Sagt ja keiner: Sorry, bin einkaufen, kein Spass jetzt..!?
Allerdings erlaube ich mir, bei langen Uphills (nicht 4-5 Minütchen) auf breiten Forststrassen oder richtigen Strassen, den Helm an den Lenker zu hängen. da gibts erstens nichts zu springen oder sonst rumblödeln und zweitens ist ein überhitzter Kopf der Sicherheit auch nicht dienlich..


----------



## Jaykay187 (19. Juni 2006)

Dill schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch ne praktische Positiv Auslese,nur die dummen bleiben auf der Strecke.
> 
> Wer seinen Kopf nicht schützt geht ja nicht nur das Risiko ein sofort tot zu sein ,wenn mal was passiert ,er könnte auch zeitlebens behindert von seiner Familie gepflegt werden müssen.



und die ganze sündteure Ausbildung ist auch für die Tonne.


----------



## TheCoffinNail (19. Juni 2006)

> Fährst du mit Helm?



Ist der Papst katholisch?


----------



## munchin Monster (19. Juni 2006)

Tolles Thema hier:

Gestern mitm Auto nen Unfall gesehen. Meine Mutter umgewendet und hin - erste Hilfe leisten.

Radfahrer von Autofahrer erwischt, Auto nicht sehr schnell.
Radfahrer nix Helm - Radfahrer 'ausgelaufen'.
Schädel putt.

War echt ein schlechter Zombie Splatter Film - hätte fast gekotzt.
Mutter 'medizinisch versiert' - zusammen mit einem anderen reanimiert.
Zwischendrin beim beatmen Blut ausm Mund rausräumen müssen, kamen immer paar Schwalle so nach und nach. Ausm Kopf sowieso.
Schädelbasisbruch.

Hat über nen Liter Blut verloren. Puls war dann wieder da.
Ist später im Krankenhaus gestorben.

Ich hab gestern endgültig entschieden ob mit oder ohne Helm...


----------



## natty_dread (19. Juni 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> wer mit helm fährt ist ein weichei, und ein homo dazu


... und genau deshalb fahren wir ja auch alle so schöne harte Sättel.... 


aber zum Thema: Es ist zwar ein kleines, erbärmliches Leben, aber es ist das einzige, das ich habe und ich häng dran. Deshalb nie "ohne"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. Juni 2006)

immer mit helm:


----------



## polo (19. Juni 2006)

du dieb, du.


----------



## Madt (19. Juni 2006)

ich fahr auch immer mit helm....außer in der city wenn ich mla nen eis essen fahr etc.....aba irgendwie flieg ich auch imma nur dann aufs maul^^


----------



## daywalker71 (19. Juni 2006)

Klar gefährdet man an sich nur selber wenn man ohne Helm fährt....

Aber....

1. Wenn man von einem umgemäht wird und der Schädel knackt dann will man richtig Geld sehen vom Verursacher
2. Wenn es den Schädel zerdeppert und man nen Hirnschaden hat sollte man dann hoffentlich auch das Glück haben so dermaßen einen Weg zu bekommen, das man selber nicht mehr mitbekommt das man sabbernd und sich einnässend im Bett liegt. Ich kenne Patienten deren Körper sich dank Hirnschaden nicht mehr kontrollieren lässt und die armen SChweine sind vom Verstand her sogar wach und kriegen alles mit. Nur am Leben teilnehmen ist nicht mehr.

Das ist dann echt ******* gelaufen, was. Dann wir geheult. Aber... immerhin die Frisur saß bis zuletzt.

3. Wenn Ihr Euch den Schädel knackt und nen bleibenden Schaden behaltet, dann zahlen andere, nämliche die arbeitende Bevölkerung, die Zeche für Euch. Denn wenn die Krankenkassen dürfen alles zahlen und wo kommt das Geld dann her?

Und genau deswegen muss man es sich wohl als beim biken Nicht-Helmträger es sich gefallen lassen wenn die vernünftigen sich beschweren. Denn wir zahlen ggf. Euer Leben lang Eure Zeche für die Dummheit.

Wieso nur wird im Bikezirkus derweilen der Helm als Pflicht angesehen? Weil es völlig unsinnig ist. Ne, is klar.

Leute die den Helm beim biken verweigern sind einfach nur dämlich. Das ist meine Meinung.

MAn kauft sich das beste Bike, macht einen auf dicke Hose und zeigt dann ohne Helm das man eigentlich nur dumm ist. Jede Sportart hat sein Equipment... beim biken ist der Helm eines davon.

Aber am coolsten sind dann wohl die die den Brustpanzer usw. anziehen und den Helm verweigern. Das ist nen Brüller 

@Monster
Ich war mal Sani und da sieht man das hin und wieder. OK, das Frühstück bleibt drinne, aber innerlich schüttelt man den Kopf. Aber sehen wir es mal so... es wird immer ein paar Hohlköpfe geben. Nummerweise laufen diese Hohlköpfe immer so eklig aus.

Grüßle


----------



## daywalker71 (19. Juni 2006)

So, Jungs und Mädels

Hab mal die Bilder geholt und auf nem freien Serverplatz gepackt

1. Der Jung hatte nen Helm uff
2. Der Helm war dummerweise NICHT zugemacht und drehte sich beim Aufschlag weg. *Also faktisch ohne Helm gefahren*
3. Er hatte keinen Speed drauf. Er schätzt so auf 2MpH und ist einfach nach nem Dröppchen über den Lenker gerutscht und hat ne Gesichtsbremse gemacht

Bild 1 war, wie unschwer zu sehen, direkt nach der Gesichtsbremse
Bild 2 war zwei OPs später

Also... immer brav ohne Helm fahren. Dann kann man später rumprahlen

>>BILD 1<<
>>BILD 2<<


Ich verstehe zwar generell nicht was die Politiker so machen, aber das die drüber nachdenken das Unfallfolgen die durch das nicht tragen eines Helmes verursacht werden nicht mehr durch die Krankenkasse gedeckt werden finde ich durchaus gut. Wer so viel Wert auf die Frisur legt und sooo gut fahren kann  das er auch die Fehler der anderen vermeiden kann, der kann das Risiko auch selber tragen.

Aber eines zeigt dieser Thread... die meisten sind vernünftig. 

Grüßle und viel Spaß mit den Bildern

P.S.: Mir ist mal aufgefallen das es generell Unterschiede gibt wie Biker andre Biker sehen...

Im Norden ist man mit Helm eher doof
Im Süden ist man ohne Helm eher doof
In Österreich und der Schweiz sind Helmlose völlig bescheuert

Das ist eher eine generelle Ansicht, nicht wissenschaftlich fundiert sondern eher eine Beobachtung unseres Teams. Wir sind im Norden und haben im Team Helmpflicht angelegt. Panzer sind freiwillig, aber die Nuss muss geschützt sein. Panzer und PRotektoren sind aber fast durchgängig vorhanden


----------



## Walroß (19. Juni 2006)

daywalker71 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Der Jung hatte nen Helm uff
> 2. Der Helm war dummerweise NICHT zugemacht und drehte sich beim Aufschlag weg. *Also faktisch ohne Helm gefahren*


So wie ich das verstanden habe hatte er zwar nen Helm auf und den auch zugemacht, aber ihm ist das Visier abgebrochen und dann mit einer scharfen Kante übers Gesicht gefahren


----------



## Jaykay187 (19. Juni 2006)

daywalker71 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Norden ist man mit Helm eher doof



Kann ich überhaupt nicht teilen. Im Teuto (also vermutlich auch dein Revier) ist der Helm das normalste überhaupt. Ich würde mal sagen ca. 90%+. Im Harz und Sauerland siehts genauso aus. Im Weserbergland scheinen kaum Mtbler unterwegs zu sein  Kein Unterschied zu den Alpen. 

Mehr Mtbler als Rennradfahrer
Mehr Rennradfahrer als Trekkingradfahrer
So gut wie nie bei norm. Radfahrern


----------



## Evil_Jack_666 (19. Juni 2006)

ich fahr wenn ich mtb fahre immer mit helm. aber ich fahr auch jeden morgen mitm rad zur schule. da trag ich kein helm. aber an sonsten IMMER.


----------



## öcsi (19. Juni 2006)

Ich durfte mal Erste Hilfe leisten bei einem Motorradfahrer, der ohne Helm gestürzt war. Wer das mal gesehen hat, macht keine coolen Sprüche mehr sondern setzt den Helm auf.

Öcsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil_Jack_666 (19. Juni 2006)

ich fahre eigendlich immer mit helm. es sei denn ich fahren, wie jeden morgen, zur schule. da fahr ich ohne aber ansonsten fahr ich immer. und ich hab in meinem jungem alter auch schon genügend helme schrottge-fahren/-fallen dass ich gemerkt hab das n helm nie unnütz ist.     auch wenns assig aussieht --   es bzw er hilft!


----------



## dubbel (19. Juni 2006)

was entbindet einen auf dem weg zur schule von der vernunft, einen helm zu tragen? 




			
				polo schrieb:
			
		

> du dieb, du.


ich?!


----------



## polo (19. Juni 2006)

genau!


----------



## Lamyluu (19. Juni 2006)

also wenns an see geht oder im ort von einem haus zum anderen fahre ich ohne helm. aber auf touren usw mit helm..


----------



## Riddick (19. Juni 2006)

Bin letztes Jahr monatelang täglich meinen Arbeitsweg mit dem Bike gefahren - immer mit Helm, immer ohne jegliche Probleme. An 'nem besonders heißen Sommertag dachte ich mir dann, dass ich die Heimreise ja auch ruhig mal ohne Helm antreten könnte. Ich bin keine 2 km weit gekommen, als mich 'ne Lady mit 'nem völlig unnötigen Manöver vom Bike geholt hat. Ich konnte mich zwar einigermaßen abrollen, bin aber vorher trotzem mit dem Schädel an ihrem Bike langgeschrammt.  Mit Helm wäre (am Kopf) wahrscheinlich nix passiert, aber so hatte ich ein paar ordentliche Abschürfungen. Seitdem hab' ich den Deckel immer auf, auch wenn ich nur ein paar hundert Meter mit der Stadtschlampe zum Einkaufen fahre. 




			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> was entbindet einen auf dem weg zur schule von der vernunft, einen helm zu tragen?


Die Frage hab' ich mir auch gestellt. 

Ist wahrscheinlich so, wie mit den Leuten, die sich im Auto nicht anschnallen, weil's nur kurz zum Bäcker geht.


----------



## Journeyman (19. Juni 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Frauen laufen ja auch mit hochhackigen Schuhen, obwohl es dumm ist


Aber geil siehts manchmal schon aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD Team (19. Juni 2006)

es gibt leute die sogar bei gefährilcheren dingen keinen helm tragen ...

hier zb : http://media.putfile.com/COACHELLAVALLEY

achtung, FSK 21.


----------



## Redking (19. Juni 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt leute die sogar bei gefährilcheren dingen keinen helm tragen ...
> 
> hier zb : http://media.putfile.com/COACHELLAVALLEY
> 
> achtung, FSK 21.


Was hilft da ein Helm.  
Die Leute hatten eh kein Hirn mehr!


----------



## Jaykay187 (19. Juni 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:
			
		

> Aber geil siehts manchmal schon aus.



 okay, lass uns "Hochhackige" durch "Plateauschuhe" ersetzen.


----------



## dubbel (19. Juni 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> genau!


ich weiss von nichts!


----------



## polo (19. Juni 2006)

das sagen sie alle.


----------



## Moesch (19. Juni 2006)

Immer mit Helm. Egal wohin oder wie weit.

Wenn ich jetzt im Ort was einkaufen fahren geh, kann mir da genauso gut was passieren wie wenn ich während der Tour durch den Ort fahre.
Nur weil man einkaufen geht und deshalb keinen Helm aufhat, sind ja nicht weniger Autos unterwegs wie wenn ich während der Tour durch fahre...


----------



## Mongoele (19. Juni 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt leute die sogar bei gefährilcheren dingen keinen helm tragen ...
> 
> hier zb : http://media.putfile.com/COACHELLAVALLEY
> 
> achtung, FSK 21.



boa muss sowas hier sein? nen mich nen spießer aber das find ich echt nur schei$$e...


----------



## Mais (19. Juni 2006)

mein helm sitzt immer auf meinem kopf.
und ich ertrags freiwillig...die sturmfrisur danach ist sowieso cooler


----------



## munchin Monster (19. Juni 2006)

öcsi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich durfte mal Erste Hilfe leisten bei einem Motorradfahrer, der ohne Helm gestürzt war. Wer das mal gesehen hat, macht keine coolen Sprüche mehr sondern setzt den Helm auf.
> 
> Öcsi



Hab ich gestern auch erlebt (siehe Beitrag oben)... sehr unschön!

Kauf mir jetzt nen billigen Helm fürs Stadtfahrrad...


----------



## Journeyman (19. Juni 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt leute die sogar bei gefährilcheren dingen keinen helm tragen ...
> 
> hier zb : http://media.putfile.com/COACHELLAVALLEY
> 
> achtung, FSK 21.


Kann mich nicht erinnern das wir in Kreuzberg, Neukölln oder Marzahn sone Plantagen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischiman (19. Juni 2006)

Echte Biker gehen mit Helm in's Bett - so wie die Cowboys mit Ihren Hüten!


----------



## StillPad (19. Juni 2006)

Also mal so mal so.
Hab mir zwar endlich ein Helm geholt finde das Teil aber total unquem.
Der Riemen usw. stört mich darum bin ich auch weiterhin viel ohen Helm unterwegs vorallen bei Touren wo ich nicht durchs Gelände will.


----------



## karmakiller (19. Juni 2006)

da hast du einfach an der falschen Stelle gespart  
du brauchst einen Helm der gut passt und dir gefällt, dann wirst du ihn auch tragen


----------



## alltagsradler (19. Juni 2006)

Hurra, Propaganda.

mal im Ernst: hat hier schon irgendwer glaubhafte 
rationale Argumente gesehen, dass eine Styroporkappe
vor Verletzungen bei Verkehrsunfällen sinnvoll schützt?
Diesen Nachweis gibts noch nicht einmal für Integralhelme
zum Motorradfahren.
(Und bitte nicht das Melonenexperiment mit Verkehrsunfällen verwechseln)
Gegen Verletzungen beim Fahrradfahren hilft Fahrradfahren üben.

CU,
Alltagsradler


----------



## alltagsradler (19. Juni 2006)

> 2. Der Helm war dummerweise NICHT zugemacht und drehte sich beim 
> Aufschlag weg. *Also faktisch ohne Helm gefahren*
> 3. Er hatte keinen Speed drauf. Er schätzt so auf 2MpH und ist einfach nach > nem Dröppchen über den Lenker gerutscht und hat ne Gesichtsbremse 
> gemacht
> Bild 1 war, wie unschwer zu sehen, direkt nach der Gesichtsbremse
> Bild 2 war zwei OPs später
> Also... immer brav ohne Helm fahren. Dann kann man später rumprahlen

Klar, die zermatschte Nase wird von einer Styroporkappe verhindert, die
im Wesentlichen auf dem Hinterkopf sitzt.
Und im Himmel is Jahrmarkt. 

Leute, lernt Radfahren!

      Alltagsradler.


----------



## Moesch (19. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Hurra, Propaganda.
> 
> mal im Ernst: hat hier schon irgendwer glaubhafte
> rationale Argumente gesehen, dass eine Styroporkappe
> ...



Was meinst Du eigentlich mit "Hurra, Propaganda?"

Du willst ja damit nicht ernsthaft meinen das wenn es Dich auf die Fresse haut und es Dich voll mit dem Hinterkopf auf den Asphalt fetzt, das da ein Helm nichts bringt?
Kannst Du ja gern mal ausprobieren...

Motorradfahren? Da fährt man auch ein bisschen schneller  

Fahrradfahren üben?
Wenn jetzt zum Beispiel einfach jemand im Ort einkaufen fährt und er durch ein Unfall mit nem Auto verunglückt, sollte er besser Fahrrad fahren können, wenn das Auto durch nen Fahrfehler ums Eck geschossen kommt?(Nur ein Beispiel).


----------



## silberfische (19. Juni 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Wer einen Helm braucht, kann nicht fahren.


Klar, und deshalb lassen sich alle Autofahrer beim Kauf des PKW den Airbag und die Gurte ausbauen. Motorradfahrer fahren selbstverständlich auch alle ohne Helm (denn wer einen Helm braucht, kann nicht fahren). Wer kommt denn da auf die total bescheuerte Idee, zum Biken einen Helm aufzusetzen...  Ich wünsche allen, die ohne Helm fahren, dass ihnen beim nächsten Sturz nicht die Birne aufplatzt. Oja, fast vergessen,... ihr könnt ja das fahren  

Stefan


----------



## HavannaClub (19. Juni 2006)

es kommt immer das selbe raus...argumente pro und contra...ein helm ist keine versicherung  aber er kann unter umständen helfen...unter umständen passiert dem helmfahrer aber genauso viel wie wenn er ohne gefahren wäre ...daraus folgt...mit mit oder mit ohne mit...kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## Dill (19. Juni 2006)

ich rate Helmverweiger nicht belehren zu wollen,ist doch toll das sie sich auf so aktive Art und Weise dem menschlichen Genpool entziehen möchten.
Das ist ein ganz klarer Vorteil für uns rational denkende Menschen. 

Jeder wie er mag und sehts doch mal so wer früher stirbt ist immerhin länger tot auf lange Frist gesehen. 

Ach ja und von wegen der eigenen Fahrkünste,ja in gewissem Sinne erhöhen diese die Sicherheit. 
Nichts desto trotz sind andere Verkehrsmittel um den Faktor 3 bis 4 schneller,träger,schlechter Steuerbar.Deshalb ist stets im Straßenverkehr mit Fehlern anderer zu rechnen.
Das liegt einfach an der Physik die sich von keinem von uns beugen läßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cooler (19. Juni 2006)

Also ich fahre doch schon einige Jahre. Ich fahre im Winter, Sommer, Herbst. Und es ist schon so, das man als Fahrradfahrer immer zeimal schauen muss, und immer Blickkontakt haben mit Autofahrer, sonst wird es kritisch. Sobald man einmal nicht aufpasst, ist es manchmal verdammt knapp.... 

Ob jetzt mit Helm oder ohne. Lieber mit als ohne....besser als ungeschütz ist es jedenfalls.


----------



## alltagsradler (19. Juni 2006)

> Du willst ja damit nicht ernsthaft meinen das wenn es Dich auf 
> die Fresse haut

wie nu? auf die Fresse oder auf den Hinterkopf.
Mein Hinterkopf hat noch nie (in den letzten 25 Jahren) den Asphalt berührt.
Das Gesicht wird vom Helm nun wirklich nicht geschützt.
(die häufigsten schweren Kopfverletzungen von Radfahrern 
sind im übrigen Brüche von Kiefer und Jochbein)

> und es Dich voll mit dem Hinterkopf auf den Asphalt fetzt, das da ein 
> Helm nichts bringt?
Die heute üblichen Radhelme bringen dort nichts wesentliches.
Sie zerbrechen schon bei Aufschlägen, die dir vielleicht eine Beule
am Schädel einbringen.

> Motorradfahren? Da fährt man auch ein bisschen schneller 

Ja, aber die haben eine Helmpflicht, die eigentlich die Gefahr von
Kopfverletzungen hätte reduzieren sollen 
(in etwa wie die Gurtpflicht in PKW). 
Es hätte einen deutlichen Unterschied vor und nach der Helmpflicht geben 
sollen. Gab es aber nicht.
Im übrigen tragen die wenigstens halbwegs stabile Helme. 

> Wenn jetzt zum Beispiel einfach jemand im Ort einkaufen fährt und
> er durch ein Unfall mit nem Auto verunglückt, sollte er besser
> Fahrrad fahren können, wenn das Auto durch nen Fahrfehler 
> ums Eck geschossen kommt?(Nur ein Beispiel).

Jepp, und wenn du glaubst, (D)ein Styroporkäppi schützt dich 
in irgendeiner Weise bei Aufschlaggeschwindigkeiten 
>=25 km/h (Auto ums Eck), dann träum mal weiter. 

Entweder du bist umsichtig und bremst rechtzeitig und gut, oder Du
brauchst vieeel Glück. 
Du kannst Dir ja auch die Christopherusplakette an den Lenker hängen.

        CU
        Alltagsradler


----------



## alltagsradler (19. Juni 2006)

> ich rate Helmverweiger nicht belehren zu wollen,ist doch 
> toll das sie sich auf so aktive Art und Weise dem menschlichen 
> Genpool entziehen möchten.

Schon verloren! Mein Nachwuchs lernt schon radfahren.

> Das ist ein ganz klarer Vorteil für uns rational 
> denkende Menschen
Und du hast einen rationalen Beweis, das Helme im Schnitt die
Verletzungsgefahr merklich senken.
Zeig doch mal bitte.
Ich kenn bisher nur Beispiele wo dieser Nachweis fehlschlug.
(Australien mit Helmpflicht, NZ überall mit keiner nachweislichen 
Verringerung der Kopfverletzungsquote)

> Das liegt einfach an der Physik die sich von keinem von 
> uns beugen läßt.

Eben wegen der Physik ist ein wenig Styropor auf dem Schädel 
allenfalls ein guter Isolator.

       Aber viel Glück noch
       Alltagsradler


----------



## StillPad (19. Juni 2006)

karmakiller schrieb:
			
		

> da hast du einfach an der falschen Stelle gespart
> du brauchst einen Helm der gut passt und dir gefällt, dann wirst du ihn auch tragen



naja ich bin noch nicht so sicher wie man die Dinger einstellt.
Sie sollen nicht abdrücken aber auch nicht verrutschen.
Tja wenn sie fest sind sind sie unbequem(Druck untern Kinn) Sind sie locker könnten sie verrutschen.
Mein Kollege meinte das er auch viel rum probiert hat und ihn auch zum verrutschen bekommt.

Was mich noch abgehalten hat. Die Wärme aufen Kopf, trotz der vielen Belüftungslöcher.
BTW Was macht ihr eigendlich dagegen das die Insekten in der Belüftungslöcher fliegen? Das krabbeln darunter stört nämlich irgendwie 
Und mein Helm gehfällt mir


----------



## Journeyman (20. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber die haben eine Helmpflicht, die eigentlich die Gefahr von
> Kopfverletzungen hätte reduzieren sollen
> (in etwa wie die Gurtpflicht in PKW).
> Es hätte einen deutlichen Unterschied vor und nach der Helmpflicht geben
> ...


Oh contraire. Zumindest sind die Todesfälle zurückgegangen.
Und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß ein Helm beim Motorrad leben retten kann und wenn es nur meins war.
Ebenso ist es in USA passiert nach Abschaffung der Helmpflicht. Artikel
Aus diesem Artikel geht zwar nicht hervor, daß sie durch vermehrte Kopfverletzungen starben, aber ich geh mal davon aus das sie nicht an einem Bruch des Mittelhandknochens starben.


----------



## Mischiman (20. Juni 2006)

@Alltagsradler:  

Nenn' Du es 'Propaganda', ich nenne es 'Hexenjagd', was hier abgeht.  

Ich gebe Dir auch Recht, Skater&Inliner fallentendenziell auf den Hinterkopf, bei Radlern nützt es eher weniger, wenn man nicht gerade Integralhelm fährt.

Und die Motoradfahrer tragen den Helm eh nur wegen dem Ekel vor der Insektenmatsche im Gesicht.  

Ich schreibe nochmal hier an der Stelle von meiner Schwiegermutter: fast 80 und keinen Helm  und trotzdem 3 - 4 mal am Tag mit dem Rad unterwegs.

Dieses Forum - so informativ es auch ist - ist vom Publikum eh nicht repräsentativ, denn sonst müsst bald jeder Biker mit Versorgungswagen rumfahren und an jedem Zielpunkt steht ne Garage für's Bike mit Waschstraße, Safe und Schrank fürs Gepäck (und natürlich den Versorgungswagen) 

Da ich mich dennoch schützen will: weiß denn vieleicht trotzdem solide Studien über den Nutzen von Helmen?

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (20. Juni 2006)

> es gibt leute die sogar bei gefährilcheren dingen keinen helm tragen ...
> 
> hier zb : http://media.putfile.com/COACHELLAVALLEY
> 
> achtung, FSK 21



Unglaublich haut rum wie ein Weib und läst sich von den Fetten erst ausknocken und denn auf der Birne rumspringen.

Der Fight hat ein Nivau wie der letzte Klitschko Kampf.

Montag 26.06.2006 20:45 Eurosport: K1 World Grand Prix in Soul  zieht es euch rein.

Auf der Stadtschlampe trage ich meist keinen Helm auch wenn das sehr leichtsinnig ist. Mal im Liedel einen für 5 Eur holen, der kann dann auch auf der Arbeit in den Spint gequetscht werden.


----------



## chri5 (20. Juni 2006)

Bin Jahrelang ohne gefahren und kann eigentlich froh sein, dass mir noch nichts passiert ist, fands einfach doof, mittlerweile nur noch mit und ich finde mit Helm und ner coolen Brille, siehts Rattenscharf aus.
Ganz klar mit! 
Man tuts ja auch nicht ohne Gummi, wenn man jemand nicht kennt.

Das Video ist echt heftig, bin wohl auch ein Spiesser, den ich finde sowas muss hier nicht gepostet werden.


----------



## Bike-Ralle (20. Juni 2006)

Darauf hab ich gewartet dass wieder einige Pappnasen mit dem Mär von dem Helm der nicht schützt kommt und von wegen mit Fahrkönnen passiert nichts. 

Dann frage ich mich warum selbst Profis stürzen. Überhaupt wem ist es nicht schon mal passiert dass er aus Unachtsamkeit gefallen ist oder wegen zu hohen Risiko. Aber vielleicht schleicht unser alltagsradler ja auch im Omatempo durch die Gegend und meidet viel befahrene Straßen......

Ich habe mal früher eine Diskussion verfolgt wo einer behauptete Helme seien sogar gefährlich weil sie den Kopf auf dem Asphalt zu stark abbremsen und so Genickverletzungen bewirken. Der Typ meinte damals sogar wenn der Kopf ungeschützt über den Teer schlittert würde das Blut und das Fleisch einen Schmierfilm erzeugen der genau das verhindert........


----------



## Journeyman (20. Juni 2006)

Bike-Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal früher eine Diskussion verfolgt wo einer behauptete Helme seien sogar gefährlich weil sie den Kopf auf dem Asphalt zu stark abbremsen und so Genickverletzungen bewirken. Der Typ meinte damals sogar wenn der Kopf ungeschützt über den Teer schlittert würde das Blut und das Fleisch einen Schmierfilm erzeugen der genau das verhindert........


Vielleicht der Gleiche der behauptet, daß bei gelochten Scheibenbremsen Bolzen in die Löcher geschoben werden zum bremsen. 

Ich bremse im übrigen auch für Leute ohne Helm.


----------



## Walroß (20. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> > Die heute üblichen Radhelme bringen dort nichts wesentliches.
> Sie zerbrechen schon bei Aufschlägen, die dir vielleicht eine Beule
> am Schädel einbringen.


Ganz recht, das ist auch Sinn und Zweck eines Helms. Er soll die Energie des Sturzes aufnehmen. 
Er soll nachgben, bevor es Dein Schädel tut. Wenn Du einen 20 Kg schweren Stahlhelm aufhast, dann übersteht er zwar den Aufprall unbeschadet, aber Dein Kopf klatscht halt dann auf die Innenseite des Stahlhelms, statt auf den Teer. Auch nicht unbedingt wünschenswert.
Aber jeder wie er meint.


----------



## alltagsradler (20. Juni 2006)

@Mischiman

> Nenn' Du es 'Propaganda', ich nenne es 'Hexenjagd', was hier abgeht.  

wolln wir Bingo spielen? ;-)=)

http://bernd.sluka.de/Radfahren/bullshit_spielfeld.php


> Ich gebe Dir auch Recht, Skater&Inliner fallentendenziell auf den Hinterkopf, bei 
> Radlern nützt es eher weniger, wenn man nicht gerade Integralhelm fährt.
Na ob du ein Biermischgetraenk nun unbedingt in eine loechrige Styroschuessel kippen 
willst 

> Und die Motoradfahrer tragen den Helm eh nur wegen dem Ekel vor der 
> Insektenmatsche im Gesicht.  

Das ist richtig, ausserdem ist es auf dem Mopped spätestens ab September
eklig kalt an den Ohren. (Fuhr selbst jahrelang ganzjährig)

> Ich schreibe nochmal hier an der Stelle von meiner Schwiegermutter: fast 
> 80 und keinen Helm  und trotzdem 3 - 4 mal am Tag mit dem Rad unterwegs.

> Da ich mich dennoch schützen will: weiß denn vieleicht trotzdem solide 
> Studien über den Nutzen von Helmen?

Auf 
http://www.cyclehelmets.org
gibts eine recht gut sortierte Sammlung von Papers zum Thema.

Für Deutschland kannst Du die Zahlen des Bundesamt fuer Statistik ansehen,
um zu merken das Radfahren kein hoeheres Kopfverletzungsrisiko als
Autofahren (trotz Gurt), Treppen steigen oder Duschen hat.
Aber ein echter Freak traegt sicher auch Duschhelm.

       CU,
       Alltagsradler

PS: das Nick ist Programm, ich fahr meine taeglichen Wege mit dem Rad und das seit
... ich 8 Jahre alt bin. Momentan ist das zu 100% Stadtverkehr.


----------



## dubbel (20. Juni 2006)

schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass nicht jeder sturz immer volle kanne sein muss?

und dass die eine frage ist, ob ein maximaler impact durch einen helm noch zu überleben ist,  
aber dass es eine ganz andere sache ist, ob man ohne oder mit helm aus mittlerer geschwindigkeit blöd auffen kopf haut?

weder handschuhe noch helme schützen 100%. trotzdem schützen sie. 
und ich hab mich schon so aufgemault, dass der helm meinen schädel vor schlimmerem bewahrt hat. 
deshalb immer mit helm. 

beim helm kann man ruhig die propaganda ignorieren. 
ich argumentiere nicht mit werbeaussagen, sondern mit meiner erfahrung.


----------



## alltagsradler (20. Juni 2006)

> Ganz recht, das ist auch Sinn und Zweck eines Helms. 
> Er soll die Energie des Sturzes aufnehmen. 
> Er soll nachgben, bevor es Dein Schädel tut. 

Das koennte er, wenn er sich kontrolliert verformt und staucht. 
Wenn er bricht ist die Energieaufnahme von dem Styropor nahe 0. 

> Wenn Du einen 20 Kg schweren Stahlhelm aufhast, dann übersteht er zwar den Aufprall 
> unbeschadet, aber Dein Kopf klatscht halt dann auf die Innenseite des Stahlhelms.

[ ] Du hast mal einen Stahlhelm naeher gesehen.

Auch dort sind zwischen Helm und Kopf elastische Riemen und Polster. Du klatscht nicht
dagegen. Allerdings ist der Sinn auch eher, gegen umherfliegende Metallteile zu schuetzen.


----------



## Mongoele (20. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Hurra, Propaganda.
> 
> mal im Ernst: hat hier schon irgendwer glaubhafte
> rationale Argumente gesehen, dass eine Styroporkappe
> ...




au weia...

edit: sorry, falschen post zitiert...


----------



## Molly (20. Juni 2006)

Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie mein Kopf nach den Crashes ohne Helm ausgesehen hätte.
Da hänge ich lieber ab und zu einen geplatzten Helm zur Abschreckung ans Haus.
Aber ich bin eh kein Maßstab: ich fahre auch mit Protektoren, ich Weichei.
Und die eigenen Nachkommen nehmen mich auch nicht unbedingt zum Vorbild, jedenfalls nicht alle.
Die eine verbringt lieber mal 10 Tage im Krankenhaus und lässt sich ne schicke Titanplatte an den Schädel schrauben, weil das die Frisur nicht so sehr beeinträchtigt.
Und hat trotzdem nicht dazugelernt.
Also, Erziehung ist Glückssache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icebaer1990 (20. Juni 2006)

Hi, 
also ich fahre auch ohne Helm. Mit meinem Bike fahr ich eh nur ein wenig durch die City(..und die ist nicht gerad groß  ). 
Bei schwerem Gelände würde ich aber auch einen Helm tragen, bloß sowas gibt es hier im Flachland nicht . 

P.S.: sehr schönes Forum, mit vielen tollen Tips rund ums Bike. Macht weiter so !  

gruß Rico aus Burg b. Magdeburg


----------



## Bike-Ralle (20. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Hurra, Propaganda.
> 
> mal im Ernst: hat hier schon irgendwer glaubhafte
> rationale Argumente gesehen, dass eine Styroporkappe
> ...




Schon mal was von der DIN EN 1078 gehört. Etliche unabhängige Institute haben Fahrradhelme geprüft.

Sicher gibt es Nachweise für die Sicherheit von Integralhelmen, auch dafür gibt es EN Normen und unabhängige Prüfungen. Warum tragen eigentlich die Motorrad-Rennfahrer Helme ist ja sowieso Nonsens.........


----------



## alltagsradler (20. Juni 2006)

> Schon mal was von der DIN EN 1078 gehört. 
> Etliche unabhängige Institute haben Fahrradhelme geprüft.

Ich hab nicht nur davon gehoert, ich hab es sogar gelesen.
Die Institute pruefen Helme nach dieser Industrienorm, die Hersteller 
bauen sie entsprechend. Die Normen wurden sogar abgeschwaecht, 
damit die gutdurchluefteten Modelle durchkommen.

Die Normen haben nicht viel mit Belastungen bei einem realen 
VerkehrsUnfall zu tun. 
Aber einen Schutz bei solchen Belastungen behaupten weder
die Institute noch die Helmhersteller.

> Warum tragen eigentlich die Motorrad-Rennfahrer Helme ist ja sowieso Nonsens
Sie duerften, wie auch Radrennfahrer, ohne Helm nicht starten....
Das steht so in den Teilnahmebedingungen fuer Rennen. 
Bei Tempo 200 ist ein Integralhelm auch eine der wenigen fest
sitzenden Schutzbrillen.

CU
Alltagsradler


----------



## Freerider69 (20. Juni 2006)

Ich meine wer Bergab kein Helm trägt ist Lebensmüda! Aber Begauf schieben eh die meisten!!!!
Also


----------



## polo (20. Juni 2006)

Radical Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Begauf schieben eh die meisten!!!!


wollen wir das im thread zur feindschaft posten?


----------



## igorion (20. Juni 2006)

war ja fast zu erwarten, daß wieder jemand mit "wer fahren kann, braucht keinen helm" kommt.

mir drängt sich der schluss auf, daß auf die oben zitierte meinung nur jemand kommt, der beim biken noch nie an seine grenzen gegangen ist. wenn diese "flachlandradler" also meinen, keinen helm aufsetzen zu müssen, weil sie eh so verhalten fahren, daß sie nie in brenzlige situationen kommen, ist das ihre sache.

ich als "mountainbiker", der auch mal ans limit geht, fahre jedoch nur mit helm. 


daß ab einer gewissen sturzenergie auch der helm nicht mehr hilft, ist ja kein geheimnis. ich habe allerdings mal eine studie gelesen, wonach 70% aller tödlichen fahrradunfälle durch kopfverletzungen verursacht werden, und wiederum 70% dieser tödlichen kopfverletzungen durch das tragen eines helm vermieden werden können. unterm strich kann man also sagen, daß jeder 2. tödliche fahrradunfall durch das tragen eines helms keiner wäre.

und seit mich mal einer angefahren hat, und nacher mit gebrochener birne auf der strasse lag (ohne helm), ist das thema für mich ohnehin gegessen.

noch ein letztes wort an die nicht-helm-fahrer: mir ist es im grunde genommen egal, ob ihr mit oder ohne helm unterwegs seid. vernünftig argumentieren lässt sich das allerdings nicht, schon gar nicht mit so dummen(!) sprüchen, wie der oben zitierte.


----------



## Lilebror (20. Juni 2006)

Hi Leuts, also ich habe seit kurzem wieder Spaß am biken bekommen und ganz entgegen der Meinung meiner Freunde sage ich, wenn ich nen Helm habe dann ziehe ich den immer an, es wäre nichts ärgerlicher als wenn ich einen Unfall mit meinem Radel auf der Straße habe und mir irgenwelche schweren Verletzungen zu ziehe, weil ich keinen Helm angehabt habe, jedoch einen besitze dieser aber zu hause liegt weil ich ja nicht im Gelände fahre oder nur schnell von A nach B wollte 

Also wer nen Helm hat der sollte den auch anziehen, das ist zumindest meine Meinung denn Unfälle passieren immer dann wenn man nicht damit rechnet, habe ich den Helm also immer an, kann ich nichts falsch machen 



			
				alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> > Ganz recht, das ist auch Sinn und Zweck eines Helms.
> > Er soll die Energie des Sturzes aufnehmen.
> > Er soll nachgben, bevor es Dein Schädel tut.
> 
> ...



Zusammengepresstes Stüropor kann mehr Energie absorbieren als du glaubst. Ausserdem sind die Belastungen die letzten endes meistens deinen Kopf zum Zerbrechen oder Bersten bringen punktuell (zum beispiel eine Bordsteinkannte oder ein spitzer Stein) ein Helm vergrössert die Aufprall Fläche, dadurch kann die Aufprall Energie sich auf größere Fläche verteilen und für deinen Kopf besser absorbieren, vielleicht oder sagen wir warscheinlich kannst du den Helm nach einem Sturz in die Tonne schmeißen ohne frage aber wenigstens ist nur der Helm kaputt bzw. hat er dir andere Ferletzungen erspart!


----------



## wime (20. Juni 2006)

Ich fahre immer mit Helm. (auch beim Schifahren) Fahre auch jeden Tag auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit in die City. Ich finde es sogar wichtiger in der City den Helm zu tragen, weil die Autofahrer in ihren Kisten (fahre selber auch Auto) keine Rücksicht auf die anderen (Biker, Fusgänger, Kinder, etc) nehmen.

@alltagradler, und alle die meinen dass sie Biken können und deshalb keinen Helm brauchen.

Ich kann Biken und war auch schon froh über den Helm. Nur wünsche ich keinem von euch dass ihr vieleicht doch mal einen Sturz oder Unfall habt und eine Kopfverletzung die zu verhindern wäre davonträgt.

@alltagsradler. Deine Kinder lernen auch schon Biken. Für Kinder ist es noch wichtiger dass sie einen Helm tragen, da ihr Schädel noch nicht hart und zusammengewachsen ist.

Willy


----------



## Jaykay187 (20. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass nicht jeder sturz immer volle kanne sein muss?
> 
> und dass die eine frage ist, ob ein maximaler impact durch einen helm noch zu überleben ist,
> aber dass es eine ganz andere sache ist, ob man ohne oder mit helm aus mittlerer geschwindigkeit blöd auffen kopf haut?
> ...



Das bringt es auf den Punkt.

Mein letzter (und erster grösserer) Sturz hat mich so unvermittelt erwischt, das ich wohl fast keinerlei Sturzreflexe hatte. Fazit: Brille und Helm haben deutliche dicke Schrammen, am Kinn gab es leichte Blessuren und eine Rippe war gebrochen. Keine Ahnung was ich ohne Brille und Helm für Blessuren davon getragen hätte. Mein Helm hat schon so manchen Ast auf dem Trail abgehalten. 

Ich zweifle auch, ob er bei üblichen Aufprallgeschwindigkeiten in der City, wirklich das Schlimmste verhindert. Die Aufprallgeschwindigkeit deines Kopfes auch nur um wenige Km/h zu reduzieren, KANN schon über Leben und Tod entscheiden. Wenn ich also das CHANCENverhältnis auch nur um wenige Prozentpunkte zu meinen Gunsten ändern kann, tue ich das auch.
Aber es ist mir nach wie vor völlig egal, ob ihr einen Helm tragt. Ich brauche ihn ausschließlich für MEIN Sicherheitsgefühl. Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich Leute mit Helm für klüger halte. Das ist aber rein subjektiv und kann mit Selbsterhöhung zu tun haben 

BTW: Natürlich kann ich nicht fahren, bin ein Weichei und wie schon erwähnt, die Homoneigung habe ich vermutlich nur noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alltagsradler (20. Juni 2006)

> Ich finde es sogar wichtiger in der City den Helm zu tragen, weil die Autofahrer in ihren Kisten 
> (fahre selber auch Auto) keine Rücksicht auf die anderen (Biker, Fusgänger, Kinder, etc) 
> nehmen.
> @alltagradler, und alle die meinen dass sie Biken können und deshalb keinen Helm brauchen.

Hmm ich bin dir wahrscheinlich noch nicht begegnet. 
Und nein, ich fahre auf Strassen regelkonform.

> @alltagsradler. Deine Kinder lernen auch schon Biken. Für Kinder ist es noch 
> wichtiger dass sie einen Helm tragen, da ihr Schädel noch nicht hart und
> zusammengewachsen ist.

Fuer Kinder ist wichtiger, dass sie keine bloedsinnige Angst eingeredet bekommen 
und vernuenftig radfahren koennen. Teil meiner Ausbildung ist an der Stelle auch,
dass andere Verkehrsteilnehmer Fehler machen und teilweise bewusst 
Mist veranstalten. Einen Helm braucht man dabei nicht. 
Im uebrigen lernen aktive Kinder in einem Alter, wo die Fallhoehe noch 
unproblematisch ist, ihren Kopf auch beim hinfallen vom Boden fern zu halten.

@igorion
Wenn du wirklich so faehrst wie du schreibst, lebst Du gefaehrlicher als ich.
Das hat auch was mit Risikokompensation durch vermeintliche Sicherheitsausruestung
zu tun. Aber wenns Spass macht...


----------



## Moesch (20. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> > Du willst ja damit nicht ernsthaft meinen das wenn es Dich auf
> > die Fresse haut
> 
> wie nu? auf die Fresse oder auf den Hinterkopf.
> ...



Jaja, schon Recht 

Aber ich bitte Dich, wenn Du andere zitierst, mach es mit der "Zitieren-Funktion"


----------



## dubbel (20. Juni 2006)

sind protektoren beim downhill dann eigentlich auch nur was für dilettanten?


----------



## Molly (20. Juni 2006)

Dem Alltagsradler und seiner außergewöhnlich begabten Familie wünsche ich weiterhin viel Glück.


----------



## juchhu (20. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

warum fürchten einige (etliche) MTB-ler den Helm wie der Teufel das Weihwasser?

Gibt es irgendeine repräsentative Auswertung, dass Helme bei Fahrradunfällen mit Kopfverletzungen (ob in der City, mit dem MTB oder RR) eher geschadet, d.h. die Unfallfolgen verschlimmert, oder eher genützt, d.h. mögliche Unfallfolgen verringert haben?

Ich kann wie einige andere hier nur aus Erfahrung sprechen. Ich habe mich schon einige Male gemault - zwar nie mit Fremdwirkung - aber immer beim Ausprobieren von Spots. Jedesmal hat mich ein Helm vor Verletzungen am Kopf geschützt, denn ohne hätte ich mindestens Fell gelassen.

Bei meinen geführten Fahrtechinkkursen-/touren gehts nur mit Helm und Handschuhen. Wer die nicht trägt, fährt nicht mit.

Die meisten Mtb-Unfälle, die ich erlebt habe, sind weniger aus mangelndem Können denn aus Unachtsamkeit entstanden. Letzteres stellt auch für erfahrene MTB-ler ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Gefahrenpotential da.

Da ich weder mich noch andere zu jeder Zeit zu 100% abschätzen bzw. kontrollieren kann, senken eine Schutzausrüstung die Verletzungsmöglichkeiten und wenn es nur eine Minimalausrüstung Helm mit Handschuhen sind.


----------



## nikolauzi (20. Juni 2006)

Trolle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AbsentMinded (20. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> sind protektoren beim downhill dann eigentlich auch nur was für dilettanten?



Selbstverständlich!

Da sieht man zu welchen Auswüchsen eingeredete, blödsinnige Ängste bei heranwachsenden führen können.


----------



## Mongoele (20. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinen geführten Fahrtechinkkursen-/touren gehts nur mit Helm und Handschuhen. Wer die nicht trägt, fährt nicht mit.



Hi juchhu,

den Helm lasse ich mir sofort eingehen, aber wovor sollen denn die handschuhe so dolle schützen? wenn man irgendwo hängen bleibt? knochenbrüche werden deswegen bestimmt nicht verhindert... 

danke vorab & gruß
mongoele


----------



## juchhu (20. Juni 2006)

Mongoele schrieb:
			
		

> Hi juchhu,
> 
> den Helm lasse ich mir sofort eingehen, aber wovor sollen denn die handschuhe so dolle schützen? wenn man irgendwo hängen bleibt? knochenbrüche werden deswegen bestimmt nicht verhindert...
> 
> ...


 
Nur vor Schürfwunden sollen sie schützen. Gerade bei den Lenk- und Halteübungen mit geringen Geschwindigkeiten oder im Stand (z.B. Slalomfahren und Juchhus-Garagencontest) passiert es immer wieder, dass Teilnehmer umfallen oder durch falsche Bremstechnik mit dem Vorderrad wegrutschen.
Dabei werden meist die Hände und Arme zur Sturzabfang-/minderung eingesetzt. Auf sandigem/geschottertem Boden schützen die Handschühe vor Schürfwunden. Mit Schürfwunden an den Händen machen die 'restlichen' Übungen dann nicht mehr soviel Spass.


----------



## Bike-Ralle (20. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> > Schon mal was von der DIN EN 1078 gehört.
> > Etliche unabhängige Institute haben Fahrradhelme geprüft.
> 
> Ich hab nicht nur davon gehoert, ich hab es sogar gelesen.
> ...




So Junge jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische und nen mir mal Quellen mit Beweisen für Deine Behauptungen Helme wären kein ausreichender Schutz.
Immer nur sabbeln ist einfach und komm mir nicht mit irgendeiner englischen Seite die selber keine Quellennachweise bringt. Ich will Untersuchungen von renomierten unabhängigen Instituten sehen die mir das bestätigen.....

Jetzt leg DIch mal ins Zeug.


----------



## Moesch (20. Juni 2006)

Zum Glück hab ich einen Vater, der auf Sicherheit achtet...
Und nicht jemanden wo "Fahrradausbilder" ist und einen Helm nicht für notwendig hält.
Das ist einfach unverantwortlich und krank, zu meinen, "richtige Ausbildung" am Fahrrad könne Unfälle und Verletzungen vermeiden. Vor allem bei Kindern, die gerne Neues ausprobieren. Jaja Fahrfehler ausgeschlossen... 

@alltagsradler
Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Deine Kinder in nem höheren Alter selber merken, auf ihre Sicherheit zu achten.

Wo fährst Du eigentlich Fahrrad? Auf der Straße oder was? Auch mal im Gelände?
Und Deine Kinder?


----------



## John Rico (20. Juni 2006)

Ich habe gerade diesen Thread gefunden und bin ja sehr erstaunt, dass man über 140 Posts für eine Diskussion über den Sinn oder Unsinn von Helmen brauchen kann.

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass es mir eigentlich egal ist, ob jemand mit oder ohne Helm fährt!
Es ist eine der wenigen Entscheidungen, bei der sich die entsprechende Person nur selbst und nicht andere gefährdet (im Gegensatz zu z.B. überhohter Geschwindigkeit im Auto).

Ich fahre nur mit Helm, auch wenn ich bisher glücklicherweise noch keine schweren Stürze hatte.
Wenn ich mich maule, platzt halt der Helm, wenn sich einer ohne Helm mault, halt seine Schädeldecke, Pech gehabt.
Das klingt vielleicht hart, aber das ist mir dann egal (es sei denn ich muss in der Pampa bei so einem "Helden" Erste-Hilfe leisten).
Gefährlich bzw. fahrlässig finde ich es nur, wenn man auch anderen, vor allem Kindern(!) diese mangelnde Risikoeinschätzung und Selbstschutz-Bereitschaft einredet!

Aber sämtliche Protektoren und Sicherheitseinrichtungen bei Bike, Motorrad, Auto & co sind ja eh unnütze Dinge, die z.T. gesetzlich nur vorgeschrieben sind, da die starke Lobbie der Unternehmen Geld scheffeln will und Druck auf die Politik ausübt! Eine riesengroße Verschwörung!


----------



## Mongoele (20. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nur vor Schürfwunden sollen sie schützen. Gerade bei den Lenk- und Halteübungen mit geringen Geschwindigkeiten oder im Stand (z.B. Slalomfahren und Juchhus-Garagencontest) passiert es immer wieder, dass Teilnehmer umfallen oder durch falsche Bremstechnik mit dem Vorderrad wegrutschen.
> Dabei werden meist die Hände und Arme zur Sturzabfang-/minderung eingesetzt. Auf sandigem/geschottertem Boden schützen die Handschühe vor Schürfwunden. Mit Schürfwunden an den Händen machen die 'restlichen' Übungen dann nicht mehr soviel Spass.



macht sinn. hätte man auch selber drauf kommen können... 
mercí 

so jetzt noch schnell ne stunde arbeiten und dann mit helm in den biergarten radeln um sich das spiel anzusehen.... SCHLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alltagsradler (20. Juni 2006)

Bike-Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> So Junge jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische und nen mir mal Quellen mit Beweisen für Deine Behauptungen Helme wären kein ausreichender Schutz.



Ich koennte Dich genauso danach fragen, wer denn bewiesen hat, 
dass sie ein Schutz vor Verkehrsunfaellen bieten.

Aber nichtsdestrotrotz:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...id=43581&md5=3b1704c5903de4d2341f77405bcbcae2

http://journalsonline.tandf.co.uk/(...nal,5,18;linkingpublicationresults,1:300371,1



			
				Bike-Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Immer nur sabbeln ist einfach und komm mir nicht mit irgendeiner englischen Seite die
> selber keine Quellennachweise bringt.


Du solltest erstmal lesen. ;-)

CU


----------



## polo (20. Juni 2006)

die welt ist gefährlich


----------



## wime (20. Juni 2006)

Moesch schrieb:
			
		

> @alltagsradler
> Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Deine Kinder in nem höheren Alter selber merken, auf ihre Sicherheit zu achten.
> 
> Wo fährst Du eigentlich Fahrrad? Auf der Straße oder was? Auch mal im Gelände?
> Und Deine Kinder?



Ich glaube der fährt irgendwo im im ebenen Gelände wo es keine Wurzeln, Autos, nur schöne Wege.............hat. Vieleicht ist alles noch mit Schaumstoffmatten gepolstert 

willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. Juni 2006)

Mongoele schrieb:
			
		

> (1)macht sinn. hätte man auch selber drauf kommen können...
> mercí
> 
> (2)so jetzt noch schnell ne stunde arbeiten und dann mit helm in den biergarten radeln um sich das spiel anzusehen.... SCHLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 
Zumal die meisten Handschuhe besitzen. Schienbeinprotektoren wären auch nicht schlecht beim Abrutschen von den Pedalen. Aber mit zuviel an Schutzausrüstung schreckt man die Interessenten ja eher ab. Mit Helm und Handschuhen ist dies ein guter Kompromiss. Schließlich ist meine Zielgruppe Tourer und nicht Freerider/Downhiller.
Korrekt  Aber Achtung: Helm schützt nicht vor übermäßigem Alkoholgenuß, außer er wird übers Gesicht gezogen.


----------



## alltagsradler (20. Juni 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich maule, platzt halt der Helm, wenn sich einer ohne Helm mault, halt seine Schädeldecke, Pech gehabt.



Das ist der eine bislang nur behauptete Trugschluss



			
				John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Gefährlich bzw. fahrlässig finde ich es nur, wenn man auch anderen, vor allem Kindern(!) diese mangelnde Risikoeinschätzung und Selbstschutz-Bereitschaft einredet!



Das ist der andere, die ich jetzt nicht als persoenliche Beleidigung auffassen 
moechte.

Meine Kids entwickeln sehr wohl eine Risikoeinschaetzung, die nicht nur
auf das Wiederholen und Glauben von Pseudowissenschaft beruht.
Das beinhaltet unter anderem, sich nicht auf unbekannte Gefaellestrecken mit
dem Rad bergab zu stuerzen.



			
				John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sämtliche Protektoren und Sicherheitseinrichtungen bei ... Auto & co sind ja eh unnütze Dinge ...



Hab ich das behauptet?
Gurte im Auto haben einen *nachweislichen* Effekt. Autofahren ist dadurch zwar
immer nocht nicht weniger gefaehrlich als Radfahren, aber es ist immerhin
besser als vorher.


----------



## öcsi (20. Juni 2006)

Alltagsradler: ich möchte bestimmt nicht mit dir streiten und werde es auch nicht. Geht auch gar nicht, weil du felsenfest an deine Meinung glaubst und für nichts anderes offen bist. Zumindest soviel geht aus deinen Posts hervor. Die tun sich im übrigen hervor durch Ansammlung von Halbwissen, Besserwissen und absoluten Behauptungen. Nicht irgendwie relativiert oder solide untermauert (bitte, bitte! komm jetzt nicht mit den Statistiken!) sondern einfach als deine Überzeugung dahingestellt und für gleichbedeutend mit Tatsachen gehalten.
Ich bin auch kein Forscher oder Ingenieur. Aber ich fahre seit 40 Jahren Fahrrad und seit 30 Jahren Moped. Auch auf der Rennstrecke. Entsprechend habe ich mich schon gerollt. Und ohne wissenschaftliche Beweise - aber aufgrund meiner Erfahrung - muß ich sagen, dass du einen ziemlichen Unsinn absonderst. Aber bitte, das ist deine Meinung und die darfst du haben. Fahr du also ohne Helm und lass andere mit fahren. Aber mach den Thread nicht länger als nötig.
Öcsi


----------



## juchhu (20. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Meine Kids entwickeln sehr wohl eine Risikoeinschaetzung, die nicht nur
> auf das Wiederholen und Glauben von Pseudowissenschaft beruht.
> *Das beinhaltet unter anderem, sich nicht auf unbekannte Gefaellestrecken mit*
> ...


 
Kann sein, dass die Fähigekeit der richtigen Risikoeinschätzung bei Deinen Kindern funktioniert. 
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, und vielfältige Erlebnisse bestätigen dies, 
dass im Rahmen von gruppendynamischen Prozessen innerhalb einer 
Kinder-/Jugendgruppe die Anwendung dieser erlernten Fähigkeit der
Risikoeinschätzung reduziert ist oder nicht genutzt wird.

D.h. ggf. fahren Deine Kinder trotzdem an Spots mit einem Risikopotential.

Da dies nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann, 
halte ich das Tragen eines Helm zur Minimierung möglicher Unfallfolgen für sinnvoll.

VG Martin

PS: Die Änderung der Fähigkeit zur Risikoeinschätzung in Rahmen von
gruppendynamischen Prozessen gilt übrigens auch für Erwachsene.


----------



## Nasi (20. Juni 2006)

Tach Leute,

ich muss mich nun auch mal in die Diskussion einklinken. 
Ich gehöre zu denen die, wenn ich zum Einkaufen in die Stadt Bike, max.3km hin und zurück, keinen Helm aufhabe. Sobalt es aber etwas Länger oder auf Tour geht nur mit, auch zum Einkaufen. Habe selber schon 2 neue Helme nach Stürzen gebraucht, jedesmal ist man froh dass man einen aufgehabt hat. Sollte vieleicht das ganze überdenken und auch in der Stadt einen Helm tragen, gerade mit den Autofahrern.

Es wird doch auch von wenigen erzählt dass es besser ist keinen Gurt beim Autofahren zu tragen, weil man ja mal von jemanden gehört hat, der wiederum es von jemanden gehört hat, das es einen das Leben gerettet hat nicht angeschnallt gewesen zu sein .

Meine Meinung ist die: Oma hat das ach so coole Bike gezahlt, und selber hat man kein Geld mehr für den Helm. Irgendwie muss man sich ja rechtfertigen und so sagt man halt "Ich brauche keinen Helm". 
     Nein ich habe meine Bikes selbst gezahlt und erarbeitet.

Nasi


----------



## munchin Monster (20. Juni 2006)

Nasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte vieleicht das ganze überdenken und auch in der Stadt einen Helm tragen, gerade mit den Autofahrern.



Wie bereits geschildert, hier vor ein paar Tagen hat ein Auto beim abbiegen einen Radfahrer übersehen.

Radfahrer ohne Helm gewesen - Schädelbasisbruch, elendig verreckt und verblutet das arme Schwein und jetzt erzählt mir nicht er hätte mit Helm genau so schwere Kopfverletzungen...
Da hätte er es wenigstens noch überlebt.

Denn wenn du mal von nem Auto in die Luft katapultiert wirst und 15 Meter fliegst dann kannst du dir zwar immer noch den Rücken, die Wirbelsäule brechen oder verbluten aber glaubt mir, es ist weniger wahrscheinlich dass dein Kopf in Stückchen auf der Straße verteilt liegt und aus deinem Kopf und Mund alle 5 Sekunden ein paar hundert milliliter Blut rausfließen während du von einer Passantin (meiner Mutter) glücklicherweise reanimiert wirst.


Ich sag ja, das Leben ist meistens ein schlechter Zombie Splatter Film...


----------



## Jaykay187 (20. Juni 2006)

öcsi schrieb:
			
		

> Die tun sich im übrigen hervor durch Ansammlung von Halbwissen, Besserwissen und absoluten Behauptungen.



Naja, es gibt ja auch immer noch Leute, die Rauchen und besonders das Passivrauchen für unbedenklich halten. Da gibt es schließlich auch ein bis zwei Studien unter tausenden, die man für diese Argumentation heranziehen kann.
Ich für meinen Teil bin immer wieder erstaunt wieviel man aus diesem Thema rausholen kann, um eine Meinung aufzubauen, die die eigene (bequeme) Lebensweise unterstützt. 
Wer ohne Helm fahren will, der soll es in Gottes Namen tun. Aber er soll nicht auch noch fadenscheinige Begründungen finden, warum er das tut. 

Dickes Buch nehmen, auf den Kopf schlagen. Helm aufsetzen, dickes Buch nehmen, auf den Helm schlagen. Wirkung von Helm bestätigt.


----------



## dubbel (20. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich koennte Dich genauso danach fragen, wer denn bewiesen hat,
> dass sie ein Schutz vor Verkehrsunfaellen bieten.
> 
> Aber nichtsdestrotrotz:
> ...


letzte frage hierzu: 
spricht eigentlich irgendwas GEGEN einen helm?


----------



## nisita (20. Juni 2006)

naja, auf 3km kann aber auch ne ganze menge passieren...
ich selbst trage eigentlich immer nen helm, jedenfalls solange die gefahr eines hitzestaus nicht größer ist, als keinen helm zu tragen.. deswegen fahr ich bei >30° eigentlich grundsätzlich nicht, da mir sonst zu schnell schwarz vor augen wird...

naja, die freiheit hört ja dort auf, wo du jmd. anderen "wehtutst".. und wenn nen autofahrer jmd. killt, nur weil der typ so blöd war, und keinen helm hatte, hat man eigentlich schon genug "blut an den händen".. und wenn es "nur" nen seel. schaden ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaykay187 (20. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> letzte frage hierzu:
> spricht eigentlich irgendwas GEGEN einen helm?



Preis, Frisur, coolness, Schädelform. Immer wieder gern genommen wird auch der sagenumwobene Hitzestau.

Edit: Und das er dir, genau wie bei Gurt und Airbag, in seltenen Fällen auch zum Verhängnis werden kann.


----------



## daywalker71 (20. Juni 2006)

Ich finde es langsam echt amüsant mit welchen Argumenten hier gegen das Helmtragen gekommen wird. Ist echt ne Überlegung das in die Witzeecke zu packen  

Helme bringen nix. Genau! Motorradfahrer haben meist keine Haare und daher müssen sie Helm tragen. Nicht wegen der Abwehr von Kopfverletzungen. Ah, i wo.

Hitzestau... schwarz vor Augen... ja mei... immer diese Äquatorfahrer in der Wüste... ich fahr nen SCHWARZEN Fullface und bin auch im Hochsommer noch net umgefallen. Und ich bin auch kein Ultrahardcore Mensch in Sachen Konstitution oder so. Kleiner Tip: Trinkrucksack aufschnallen und regelmäßig trinken. BEVOR man Durst verspürt! Dann fällt man auch nicht um.

Ich finde es echt putzig womit manche immer wieder kommen.

Gehirn ausschalten und labern...

 Macht bitte weiter so! Das erheitert das Leben der gescheiten, behelmten Bikern, die verantwortungsbewusst sich selbst und der Allgemeinheit gegenüber (Stichwort: Krankenkassen dürfen die Zeche zahlen) auf dem Bike sitzen. 

Grüßle


----------



## nisita (20. Juni 2006)

trinkrucksack ist bei mir immer dabei.. und wie gesagt, bei >30° fahre ich sowieso nicht, einfach weil ich dann an jeden größeren berg den helm abnehmen müßte.. naja, es kann ja sein, dass dir in der sonne nichts passiert.. für mich ist alles >25° horror.. bei mir ist das aber gesundheitlich einfach so, und dagegen kann ich nicht viel machen.. (mal abgesehen von zuhause bleiben / nur raus mit hut, und dann auch nur zu fuß..)


----------



## alltagsradler (20. Juni 2006)

munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> ... hat ein Auto beim abbiegen einen Radfahrer übersehen.
> 
> Radfahrer ohne Helm gewesen - Schädelbasisbruch, elendig verreckt und verblutet das arme Schwein und jetzt erzählt mir nicht er hätte mit Helm genau so schwere Kopfverletzungen...
> Da hätte er es wenigstens noch überlebt.
> ...



Genau diese Aneinanderreihung von nichtkausalen Ereignissen 
macht mir Angst und sie steht heute schon aller Nase lang in der Presse:

Auto/LKW-Fahrer nimmt die Vorfahrt, Radfahrer ist schwerverletzt oder stirbt, 
aber er ist ja selbst dran Schuld, denn er hatte keinen Helm.

Ob er nun von dem LKW ueberrollt wurde, ob ihm ein Helm wirklich genutzt haette
und woran er starb spielt fuer die oeffentliche Meinung keine Rolle.
Da werden eher die psychologischen Folgen fuer den armen Kraftfahrer diskutiert.


----------



## Cooler (20. Juni 2006)

nisita schrieb:
			
		

> naja, auf 3km kann aber auch ne ganze menge passieren...
> ich selbst trage eigentlich immer nen helm, jedenfalls solange die gefahr eines hitzestaus nicht größer ist, als keinen helm zu tragen.. deswegen fahr ich bei >30° eigentlich grundsätzlich nicht, da mir sonst zu schnell schwarz vor augen wird...
> ...



? Das ist voll nicht normal. Ich habe da keine Problem...eher mit der kälte....

Schon mal überlegt das es auch einen grund gibt....so Blutdruck zu hoch zu niedrig... Einfach so wird einem nicht sschwarz, sofern man aussreichend trinkt und esst.


----------



## nisita (20. Juni 2006)

naja, früher musste ich deswegen tabletten schlucken... heute verzichte ich da lieber auf diese chemie, und versuche derartige situationen zu vermeiden...
kälte ist dagegen supi... bis -20 macht es richtig spass.. aber dann wirds anstrengend...

@alltagsradler was für zeitungen liest du? und ob nun jmd. mit oder ohne helm fährt, sollte nichts daran ändern, wieweit man einen unfall bewertet.. aber, mit helm zu fahren kann den biker das leben retten, & dem autofahrer mehr als nur schlaflose nächte.. und wer dann immer noch keinen trägt, ist entweder egoist, oder ihm ist sein leben egal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cooler (20. Juni 2006)

Achso ist das....

Wenn es unten zu warm ist, ist es auf den Bergen angenehm...


----------



## Telefonmann (20. Juni 2006)

Fahre zur Zeit ohne Helm ist immer so ne Sache das Ding mitzuschleppen.
Vor allen Dingen zieht man das Ding ja nur auf der Downhillstrecke an .
Zuviel Gewicht.


----------



## -Aeniz- (20. Juni 2006)

also touren und so fahr ich ohne helm, hab ihn aber meistens dabei.... aber wenns in den wald oder so geht setz ich ihn immer auf

safty first


----------



## igorion (20. Juni 2006)

das selbe hatten wir gerade erst, nur mit einem etwas herberen umgangston.

ich kann mit gewissheit sagen, daß mich mein helm schon das eine oder andere mal vor verletzungen geschützt hat. ähnliche erfahrungen haben in diesem thread auch etliche andere beschrieben.

die argumentation von alltagsbiker "wenn der zwillingsreifen über den kopf rollt, hilft auch der helm nichts mehr" ist zutieft armselig. niemand behauptet, daß ein helm absoluten schutz vor fahrradunfällen bietet. aber immerhin kann ich durch das tragen eines helms meine risikoskala herabsetzen. daß ich dabei bei einem sturz von der klippe noch nicht in den lebensrettenden bereich komme, mag sein, aber bei einem sturz vor den baum ist das schon was anderes.

alltagsbiker hat hier beharrlich jegliche erfahrungsberichte ignoriert. hauptsache auf der eingenen meinung beharren. naja, einen besserwisser muss es offenbar immer geben.....


----------



## Cooler (20. Juni 2006)

Mein Bruder hat es 10m vor der Hausstüre auf den Boden geschleudert, der Helm war etwas demoliert die Hände geschürft. Ohne Helm hätte er wohl stärkere verletzungen gehabt.

schon mit 10km/h ist es krass, tiefe verletzungen die bis auf die Knochen gehen sind nicht selten. Dein Bein ist offen wie wenn du mit dem Kopf am boden entlangschleiffst dann ist auch alle Haut weg... Mit dem Helm wnigstens nur Styropohr....

Ich war als kleiner (ca. 2 Jährig)  mal umgefallen auf die Knie, jetz habe ich ein lebenlanges Andenken an diese Ferien, denn ich musste in Afrika ins Spital, und da hatten Sie nur dunkelhäutige Haut und haben es so eben mit dieser sauber zugeflickt....

Im Winter sieht man es besonders gut, im Sommer sieht man es kaum...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Juni 2006)

-Aeniz- schrieb:
			
		

> safty first


Wer ist denn Safty  ?


----------



## mimi3 (20. Juni 2006)

Dicke alte Männer mit Helm sehen ******* aus.
Deswegen fahre ich ohne.


----------



## igorion (20. Juni 2006)

so, mal eben ein bisschen gegoogelt....

http://www.helmets.org/henderso.htm

auszüge:

"The vast majority of head impacts occurring in the real world of traffic are easily survivable if a Standards-approved helmet is worn. "

"For children, an Australian study has shown that the risk of injury is reduced 63 per cent for head injury and 86 per cent for loss of consciousness, when a helmet is worn. For loss of consciousness, the risk is over seven times higher among non-helmet wearers than among helmet wearers. "

http://aappolicy.aappublications.org/cgi/content/full/pediatrics;108/4/1030

"Wearing a bicycle helmet is one of the most effective safety measures a child can take to prevent injury. The first study of helmet effectiveness indicated that it could prevent 88% of serious brain injuries.5 In subsequent studies, helmets prevented 69% of head injuries6 and 65% of injuries to the mid and upper face.7 Despite the enormous degree of protection afforded by a bicycle helmet, a 1994 study indicated that only 25% of children 5 to 14 years of age usually or always wore a helmet while bicycling.8 In 1999, the percentage of children who reported always using helmets varied among states from 13% to 65%.9 Reasons usually given for not using a helmet are discomfort (especially heat), perceived lack of importance for casual riding (in contrast to sport or race bicycling), lack of style, or peer pressure.8,10 Cost was seldom cited as an important factor now that helmets are widely available for less than $20. "

http://www.cyclehelmets.org/1068.html

Seven percent of the case patients were wearing helmets at the time of their head injuries, as compared with 24 percent of the emergency room controls and 23 percent of the second control group. Of the 99 cyclists with serious brain injury only 4 percent wore helmets. In regression analyses to control for age, sex, income, education, cycling experience, and the severity of the accident, we found that riders with helmets had an 85 percent reduction in their risk of head injury (odds ratio, 0.15; 95 percent confidence interval, 0.07 to 0.29) and an 88 percent reduction in their risk of brain injury (odds ratio, 0.12; 95 percent confidence interval, 0.04 to 0.40). 

und das waren nur ein paar links auf der ersten seite......


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2006)

Wie lange/oft wollt ihr euch eigentlich noch von Fakes wie alltagsradler verschaukeln lassen ?


----------



## alltagsradler (20. Juni 2006)

igorion schrieb:
			
		

> For children, an Australian study has shown that the risk of injury is reduced 63 per cent for head injury and 86 per cent for loss of consciousness, when a helmet is worn. For loss of consciousness, the risk is over seven times higher among non-helmet wearers than among helmet wearers. "


http://www.cyclehelmets.org/papers/c2022.pdf
d) South Australia (SA, Fig 4) shows declining trends in hospital 
admissions for concussion, but not other head/face injuries, and again no obvious effect of a law that increased helmet wearing from 40-90%. 
The decrease in concussions was noted and explained: "it is understood 
that, since helmet wearing became compulsory, the procedure for 
patients with a short episode of concussion has changed in that such 
patients are not now admitted routinely."



			
				igorion schrieb:
			
		

> "Wearing a bicycle helmet is one of the most effective safety measures a child can take to prevent injury. The first study of helmet effectiveness indicated that it could prevent 88% of serious brain injuries.



Das geht auf Thompson/Rivara zurück:
"Thompson RS, Rivara FP, Thompson DC A case control study of the effectiveness of bicycle safety helmets. N Engl J Med 1989; 320:1361-1367"

Die Studie ist mit so dermassen schlecht gewählten Samplegruppen 
durchgeführt worden, das man mit der Auswertungsmethodik auch 
die 79% Reduktion von allen anderen Verletzungen nachweisen konnte.
Prüfungen gibts unter anderem hier:

http://www.cyclehelmets.org/mf.html?1131
http://www.ingokeck.de/alte_seiten/verkehr/seattle89kritik.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischiman (20. Juni 2006)

nikolauzi schrieb:
			
		

> Trolle...


Sind wir wieder so weit?  

Ich liebe *Bullshit-Bingo*!  

Btw.: oben schrieb einer, wenn man einen Helm hat, sollte man Ihn immer nutzen, dass finde ich allerdings auch. Ich habe halt noch keinen Helm.  

Aber ich fahre z.B. nie ohne Brille (wegen Insekten, Ästen usw.), nie ohne Handschuhe (siehe "juju's Erklärung) und immer mit Schienbeinprotektoren (weils da öfter böses Aua gibt ohne), die habe ich vom Einradfahren sowieso.

Und wenn ich 'nen Helm hab, setz ich den auch immer auf, SCHWÖRE!  

Weiß jemand was dezentes uni-farbenes (am liebsten silber-glänzend), gut belüftet in Größe 63cm-64cm? Ich hab nen dicken Kopp mit viel schützenswertem Material drin.  


Axo, noch was, bin auch der Meinung, City ist gefährlicher als Einöde. Überall wo andere Menschen lauern - SO WIE HIER!  - ist man ruckzuck in Lebensgefahr.  

LIEBHABEN!  

Mischiman


----------



## igorion (20. Juni 2006)

hätte ich mir denken daß etwas in der art zurückkommt.

na hauptsache du musst an deiner meinung nichts ändern.

ich klinke mich an dieser stelle aus....


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich liebe *Bullshit-Bingo*!  ...


Woher kennst Du das ? Spiele ich immer mit Begeisterung auf Workshops


----------



## Mischiman (20. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher kennst Du das ? Spiele ich immer mit Begeisterung auf Workshops


Ich arbeite im Klinikum.  Dort gibt eine lange, lange Meeting-Kultur!  



@dubbel: nichts spricht gegen Helmtragen, selbst die Frisur kann man auch auf der Arbeit machen. Da sind frisch gebügelte Leinenhemden hinterm Sicherheitsgurt schon eher ein Contra-Gurt-Argument.

Sicher ist auch alltagsradler nicht prinzipiell gegen Schutzkleidung einschlieslich Helm, es gibt nur berechtigten Grund, sich über die Stärke des Schutzes eines Helmes Gedanken zu machen

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich arbeite im Klinikum.  Dort gibt eine lange, lange Meeting-Kultur!  ...


Dann ist alles klar ...Ich klinke mich jetzt auch schnell wieder aus


----------



## wusel58 (20. Juni 2006)

biiittttte ......... kann nich einer der Mods den thread nu endlich schließen
@mischiman
Begriff "BullshitBingo" gefällt mir ........ kannte ich noch gar nich ........ trifft aber exactly


----------



## Mischiman (20. Juni 2006)

Okay,

damit dieser Thread dann wenigstens einen Sinn hat, bevor er geschlossen wird: das ist Bullshit-Bingo!

Viele Grüße

Mischiman

PS. wir spielen natürlich eine adaptierte - auf unsere spezielle Umgebung angepasste - Floskelvariante.


----------



## Lilebror (21. Juni 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Okay,
> 
> damit dieser Thread dann wenigstens einen Sinn hat, bevor er geschlossen wird: das ist Bullshit-Bingo!
> 
> ...



Coole Sache, das hab ich jetzt zum ersten mal gehört aber ist bestimmt verdammt witzig !


----------



## paradox (21. Juni 2006)

immer!!!

auch wenn es manchmal ******** aussieht, aber wer schon mal selber nen helm zerschossen hat beim unfall ist froh das er ihn aufgehabt hat. 
ich für meinen teil würde ohne so ein teil wahrscheinlich nimmer so biken können wie jetzt, 

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (21. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, lernt Radfahren!


Alles klar. Aber bis wir in Deine hohen Regionen des "Könnens" aufgestiegen sind, dürfen wir weiter 'nen Helm tragen, oder?  




> Die heute üblichen Radhelme bringen dort nichts wesentliches.
> Sie zerbrechen schon bei Aufschlägen, die dir vielleicht eine Beule
> am Schädel einbringen.


Die Beule hätte ich dann schon mal nicht.  




> Jepp, und wenn du glaubst, (D)ein Styroporkäppi schützt dich
> in irgendeiner Weise bei Aufschlaggeschwindigkeiten
> >=25 km/h (Auto ums Eck), dann träum mal weiter.



Ist man oftmals auch langsamer unterwegs
Auch wenn der Helm nicht vor *allen* Verletzungen schützt, so kann er doch 'ne Teilarbeit leisten. Das kann dann schon mal den winzigen Unterschied zwischen Leben und Tod bedeuten!




> Schon verloren! Mein Nachwuchs lernt schon radfahren.


Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass dessen Oberstübchen etwas besser ausgestattet wurde, damit's er selber erkennt, dass ein Helm nicht nutzlos ist.




> Im uebrigen lernen aktive Kinder in einem Alter, wo die Fallhoehe nochunproblematisch ist, ihren Kopf auch beim hinfallen vom Boden fern zu halten.


Das ist schon so blöd, dass man es eigentlich gar nicht mehr kommentieren muss.




> PS: das Nick ist Programm, ich fahr meine taeglichen Wege mit dem Rad und das seit
> ... ich 8 Jahre alt bin. Momentan ist das zu 100% Stadtverkehr.


Du bist einfach *der* Held. Aber vertagen wir die Diskussion, bis Dir Mami mal die Stützräder abmontiert hat.




			
				StillPad schrieb:
			
		

> BTW Was macht ihr eigendlich dagegen das die Insekten in der Belüftungslöcher fliegen? Das krabbeln darunter stört nämlich irgendwie


Buff.  




			
				Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> ch schreibe nochmal hier an der Stelle von meiner Schwiegermutter: fast 80 und keinen Helm   und trotzdem 3 - 4 mal am Tag mit dem Rad unterwegs.
> 
> Dieses Forum - so informativ es auch ist - ist vom Publikum eh nicht repräsentativ, ...


Soll das jetzt im Umkehrschluss heißen, dass Deine Schwiegermutter repräsentativ ist, nur weil ihr bisher nix passiert ist? Ich hab' so gesehen auch schon 35 Jahre Fahrradfahren ohne größere Verletzungen überstanden, trotzdem trag' ich 'nen Helm.




			
				Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich haut rum wie ein Weib und läst sich von den Fetten erst ausknocken und denn auf der Birne rumspringen.


Was sollte er Deiner Meinung nach tun, wenn er bewusstlos am Boden liegt?  In dem Zustand könntest Du jedem beliebigen Boxer oder sonstigen Kampfsportler auf dem Kopf rumtrampeln, das ist nun wahrlich keine Kunst.  




			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> sind protektoren beim downhill dann eigentlich auch nur was für dilettanten?


Logisch, außer _Alltagsradler_ kann eh keiner richtig fahren.




			
				Nasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehöre zu denen die, wenn ich zum Einkaufen in die Stadt Bike, max.3km hin und zurück, keinen Helm aufhabe.


Die ersten 3 km kann nix passieren?  




			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange/oft wollt ihr euch eigentlich noch von Fakes wie alltagsradler verschaukeln lassen ?


Hast Recht; ist wahrscheinlich eh nur ein Zweitnick, weil er sich nicht traut, solchen Blödsinn unter seiner richtigen Identität von sich zu geben.


----------



## Jaykay187 (21. Juni 2006)

wusel58 schrieb:
			
		

> biiittttte ......... kann nich einer der Mods den thread nu endlich schließen



Warum? Der einfachste Weg ist, sich einfach nicht mehr daran zu beteiligen. 
Solche Bekundungen Toppen selbst im sinnlosesten Thread jedes noch so sinnlose Posting.

Ein Thread um elementare Teile des Bikens kann aber nicht sinnlos sein, weil auch z.B bei der 200sten Helmdiskussion auch *NEUE * User ihre *MEINUNG* abgeben möchten. Für die älteren Teilnehmer ist dann die *konsequente Nichtbeteiligung* die *optimale* Wahl. 

Oder ist in den anderen Threads nichts los, dass dich interessiert?


----------



## wusel58 (21. Juni 2006)

@jaykay187
ICH BIN NICH ALT !!!


----------



## Dr.Lazarus (21. Juni 2006)

Immer mit Helm 
Auch wenn man belächelt wird, weils "doof" aussieht - ist mir egal. Und mein Ked Champion sieht übrigens sowas von gar nicht doof aus


----------



## Jaykay187 (21. Juni 2006)

wusel58 schrieb:
			
		

> @jaykay187
> ICH BIN NICH ALT !!!



*gäähhnnn*


----------



## alltagsradler (21. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beule hätte ich dann schon mal nicht.
> 
> 
> Ist man oftmals auch langsamer unterwegs
> Auch wenn der Helm nicht vor *allen* Verletzungen schützt, so kann er doch 'ne Teilarbeit leisten.





Nun er reduziert deine kinetische Energie zu ein paar % mit 
maessiger Beschleunigung. 
Die Testgeschindigkeit der DIN-Norm ist <= 20 km/h.
Bei halbwegs realistischen Geschwindigkeiten mit KFZ und entsprechend 
quadratischem Anstieg Deiner kinetischen Energie ist die Adsorption der 
Schale vernachlaessigbar gering. Zumal sie materialtechnisch wahrscheinlich 
eh bricht.



> Das kann dann schon mal den winzigen Unterschied zwischen Leben und Tod bedeuten!






> Du bist einfach *der* Held. Aber vertagen wir die Diskussion, bis Dir Mami mal die Stützräder abmontiert hat.
> 
> Buff.



Ich armer Kerl hatte  nicht mal die.



> Soll das jetzt im Umkehrschluss heißen, dass Deine Schwiegermutter repräsentativ ist, nur weil ihr bisher nix passiert ist?



Gut jetzt war meine Reihe voll:
http://bernd.sluka.de/Radfahren/bullshit_spielfeld.php

Diese Beweisfuhrung ist genauso gut, wie mit einem leicht zerbeuten Deckel von 
'Leben retten' zu sprechen, oder bei einem Unfallopfer mit Verletzungen 
den Allgemeinschutz des Helmes zu propagieren. Ich hab mir in mehr als 25 Jahren
Radfahren noch nie mehr als Beule am Kopf zugezogen.

Wissenschaftlich kannst Du entweder allgemeingueltige Fakten aus
einem wirklich representativen Sample raussuchen, oder ein
*realistisches* physikalischen Modell aufbauen, dass eben mehr enthaelt als
1.5m senkrechten Fall aufs Schaedeldach.

Beides wurde in dieser Diskussion bisher nicht mal erwaehnt



> Hast Recht; ist wahrscheinlich eh nur ein Zweitnick, weil er sich nicht traut, solchen Blödsinn unter seiner richtigen Identität von sich zu geben.



Was ist eine richtige Identitaet, Schreibt hier wer mit Realname?

Und nein, ein Helm schadet nicht direkt, genausowenig wie eine 
Bachbluete oder eine Hasenpfote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilebror (21. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Nun er reduziert deine kinetische Energie zu ein paar % mit
> maessiger Beschleunigung.
> Die Testgeschindigkeit der DIN-Norm ist <= 20 km/h.
> Bei halbwegs realistischen Geschwindigkeiten mit KFZ und entsprechend
> ...



"Ich hab mir in mehr als 25 Jahren
Radfahren noch nie mehr als Beule am Kopf zugezogen." und beim 26. gehts schief, es geht nicht nur darum das der Helm den Bremsweg verlÃ¤ngern soll sondern das er die Aufprallenergie gleichmÃ¤Ãiger auf deinen Kopfverteil, selbst wenn er bricht absorbiert er Energie und so lange nur er bricht und nicht dein schÃ¤del solltest du dankbar dafÃ¼r sein. So ein Helm bekommst du schon fÃ¼r 40â¬ und wie schon gesagt schaden tut er ja nicht und wenn du so toll fÃ¤hrst wie du sagst dann brauchst du ja nicht mal Angst zu haben das der verschleiÃt und du dir irgendwann mal einen neuen kaufen musst.

Ausserdem fÃ¤hrt man meist nicht mehr als 20km/h, gerade bei einem Unfall mit einem Auto ist es in der Regel so das beide Parteien auszuweichen versuchen und dadurch die Auprall geschwindigkeit nicht weit Ã¼ber 20km/h liegt, nur weil man mit einem Auto kolidiert heist es ja nicht das das ding 70 oder 50 oder wer weiÃ wie viel fÃ¤hrt. 

Weiter wird ja auch immer nur gesagt das viele tÃ¶dliche UnfÃ¤lle vermeidbar wÃ¤ren, weil eben offt das zutrifft was ich gerade beschrieben habe, es wurde versucht auszuweichen aber es hat eben nicht ganz gereicht.
Wer mit dem MTB ins GelÃ¤nde geht sollte sowieso einen Helm tragen zwar ist da das Unfall Risiko mit einem anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer entscheiden geringer aber dafÃ¼r ist es eben das Unwegsame GelÃ¤nde welches hier und da stÃ¼rze mit sich bringt.

Nicht nur ein matschiger SchÃ¤del bringt dich um sondern auch groÃe schÃ¼rfwuden am Kopf kÃ¶nnen schon ziehmlich aunangenehm sein, davon auszugehen das man mit dem Kopf senkrecht auf den Asphalt schlÃ¤gt finde ich sowieso ein wenig unrealistisch, da man sich dagegen Instinktiv zu wehren versucht ! Selbst wenn man sich bei einem Sturz gut abfÃ¤ngt besteht die gefahr durchaus das der Kopf was abbekommt und eben das kÃ¶nnte durch einen Helm verhindert werden.

Ich nehme mal meine Zwei BrÃ¼der die haben beide extrem viel SpaÃ daran Laternen bei uns im Neubaugebiet auszutreten (da ist so ne Sicherheitsabschaltung drin) normalerweise treten sie voll dagegen und die Dinger gehen aus und kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter wieder an.
Jetzt sind sie letztes mal auf die Idee gekommen und haben sich Fahrradhelme aufgezogen und haben die dinger ausgerannt (anlauf und dann mit dem Kopf voraus voll auf die Laterne zu), hÃ¤tten sie das mit Blosem Kopf gemacht hÃ¤tten die sich wer weiÃ was geholt, so hatten sie ein wenig kopfschmerzen aber nicht mal nennenswerte Blesuren am Kopf.

PS: Das ist ein doofes Beispiel, aber es verdeutlicht das eben ein Helm nicht nur den Bremsweg bei einem Aufschlag erweitern soll sondern die Aufprall Energie durch gleichmÃ¤Ãigere verteilung auf die SchÃ¤del decke entscheident abschwÃ¤cht. Das meine BrÃ¼der in der hinsicht ein bisschen bekloppt sind, weiÃ ich, das braucht mir aber niemand mehr zu sagen !


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Juni 2006)

grundsätzlich immer. selbst wenn ich nur auf die strasse fahre um was zu testen und das grad mal 200 m sind: helm auf. ich fahr auch nie ohne helm los. 

das einzige, wo ich mir den helm spare, sind km-lange uphills, die man mit 5-7 km hochkriecht.


----------



## Coffee (21. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Und nein, ein Helm schadet nicht direkt, genausowenig wie eine
> Bachbluete oder eine Hasenpfote.




also das DU keinen helm tragen willst verstehe ich ja, aber das du dir hasenpfoten zwischen die eier klemmst verwundert mich jetzt doch etwas.  


nix für ungut, aber ich denke wir haben hier alle verstanden was du sagen wolltes, helmträger sidn doof, in diesem falle bin ich es gerne und stehe auch och öffentlich dazu.


grüße coffee die gleich mit doof biken geht


----------



## trekkinger (21. Juni 2006)

Nie Ohne Helm!
Nie Ohne Helm!
Nie Ohne Helm!


----------



## trekkinger (21. Juni 2006)

Selbstzitat vom 25.03.2006:

"Ich habe vor ca. 'nem Jahr gg. jemand bis dato unbekannten ein spontanes Bergrennen gefahren (ich verlor natürlich). Oben angekommen kamen wir dann ins Gespräch und sind gemeinsam weitergefahren, da unser Ziel fast dasselbe war.

Habe ihn dann im Verlauf auf seinen fehlenden Helm angesprochen, worauf er nur abwinkte, dass ja so schnell eh nichts passieren würde. 
Keine 500m später ist er dann hingeknallt. 
Ist aber zum Glück nix dramatisches passiert. *Da kann man aber sehen - es geht schneller als man denkt. *
Ursache war ein kleiner Steinbrocken, der halb aus dem Wegboden rausragte."


----------



## xbeam (21. Juni 2006)

paradox schrieb:
			
		

> immer!!!
> 
> auch wenn es manchmal ******** aussieht, aber wer schon mal selber nen helm zerschossen hat beim unfall ist froh das er ihn aufgehabt hat.
> ich für meinen teil würde ohne so ein teil wahrscheinlich nimmer so biken können wie jetzt,
> ...



100% 

Bei einem Sturz mit 36 km/h bergab hat mein Helm sein Leben für mich gelassen, danke dafür. Meine Niere war nicht geschützt und ist gerissen.

Wie viel Helm/Protektor man sich antut ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. Aber bitte nicht die Helmträger ins Lächerliche ziehen, das Thema ist echt zu ernst!

@coffee: danke für den Kommentar, ich freu micht immer echt über Deine Beiträge!

Lieber 20 Jahre nen Helm tragen und ihn nicht brauchen als einmal zu denken "hätt ich doch!" - falls das mit dem Denken noch klappt.
Gruß an die Gemeinde.

PS: Ich find mit Helm siehts besser aus. Punkt.


----------



## schlumpfine (21. Juni 2006)

Immer mit Helm fahren!
"Durfte" heut zum ersten mal in 8 Jahren Biken davon profitieren.
Fazit: Helm hat mehrere Risse - die hätten auch meinen Schädel zieren können. Und dabei wars nur vor der Haustür in ner regennassen Kurve...
Nu gibbet nen neuen Helm für 50% vom UVP (3-jahres-replacement-garantie von giro)


----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. Juni 2006)

trägst du den helm auch beim liebe machen?

ps: sonst irgendwie verletzt?


----------



## Mischiman (21. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das jetzt im Umkehrschluss heißen, dass Deine Schwiegermutter repräsentativ ist, nur weil ihr bisher nix passiert ist? Ich hab' so gesehen auch schon 35 Jahre Fahrradfahren ohne größere Verletzungen überstanden, trotzdem trag' ich 'nen Helm.


Noe, Riddick, dass bezog sich auf die Umfrage. Das _hier_ in diesem Forum fast alle Helm tragen, ist schon fast klar, ist ja ein Bike-Forum.   Schwiegerma ist alles andere als repräsentativ.  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## daywalker71 (21. Juni 2006)

@KaschmirKönig

Wer weiß das schon genau und vor allem, wer will sich das vorstellen?  

Aber was spräche für einen Helm beim Vergnügen mit der holden weiblichkeit?

- Je nachdem wo es rund geht ist ein Helm ggf. sinnvoll (größere Höhen z.B.)
- Wenn es kräftig hergeht
- wenn die Decke näher am Kopf ist als es gut ist
- wenn Dein Gegenüber einen Helm trägt
- wenn Dein Gegenüber dich nicht erkennen soll
- wenn man mal was anders machen will
- wenn man damit rechnen muss das der Ehemann gleich heim kommt

gelle... also soooooo abwegig ist das gar nicht. 

Grüßle

Aber merke... nicht zu verwechseln mit Kondomen... die schützen vor so einigem wod er Helm irgendwie nicht gegen hilft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Modena (21. Juni 2006)

Naja, ich sehe persönlich kein Grund für n Helm, da wen es mich mal hinhaut, wen man das so nennen kann, klebe ich eh am Baum. Auf den Kopf bin ich nie gefallen.


----------



## schlumpfine (21. Juni 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> trägst du den helm auch beim liebe machen?
> 
> ps: sonst irgendwie verletzt?



 schaltest du auch ma beim denken und posten?

nein, nichts wesentliches. danke der nachfrage


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Juni 2006)

Ich find, nen MTBiker erkennt man nicht nur am am Biken, sondern auch an seinem Outfit: Dazu gehört auch nen Helm!


----------



## Riddick (22. Juni 2006)

Modena schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich sehe persönlich kein Grund für n Helm, da wen es mich mal hinhaut, wen man das so nennen kann, klebe ich eh am Baum. Auf den Kopf bin ich nie gefallen.


Schau mal bei _carmin_ in die Foto-Gallerie, da findest Du ein Bild mit 'nem Kreuz direkt neben 'nem Baum. Lies Dir mal den dazugehörigen Kommentar durch.


----------



## trekkinger (22. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find, nen MTBiker erkennt man nicht nur am am Biken, sondern auch an seinem Outfit: Dazu gehört auch nen Helm!


Genau!  Ohne sehen die immer so nackelich aus.

Nie ohne Helm!



@Mischiman
Kauf Dir und Deiner Liebsten einen Helm. Es geht schneller als man denkt!


----------



## two wheels (22. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find, nen MTBiker erkennt man nicht nur am am Biken, sondern auch an seinem Outfit: Dazu gehört auch nen Helm!



Guter Vergleich, wenn ich aber bei "uns" so af den Berg schaue, könnte man meinen ich sei einer der wenigen "richtigen" Biker. 
Hab sowieso das Gefühl nur Sporler (Biker, Rennvelofahrer) und Kinder (aber nicht die Eltern) tragen wenn überhaupt einen Helm. Wenn ich in Luzern bin, komm ich mir mit meinem Helm ein bisschen als Aussenseiter, als Sonderling vor. Die gucken mich dann immer so an


----------



## two wheels (22. Juni 2006)

Upps doppelt geposted


----------



## Bike-Ralle (22. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Wissenschaftlich kannst Du entweder allgemeingueltige Fakten aus
> einem wirklich representativen Sample raussuchen, oder ein
> *realistisches* physikalischen Modell aufbauen, dass eben mehr enthaelt als
> 1.5m senkrechten Fall aufs Schaedeldach.




Aha und Du hast also die DIN EN 1078 gelesen......

Hmmm dann erzähl doch mal mehr von dieser Norm, was wird denn dort alles geprüft und wie.......


----------



## Bike-Ralle (22. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.cyclehelmets.org/papers/c2022.pdf
> d) South Australia (SA, Fig 4) shows declining trends in hospital
> admissions for concussion, but not other head/face injuries, and again no obvious effect of a law that increased helmet wearing from 40-90%.
> The decrease in concussions was noted and explained: "it is understood
> ...




Deine Studien sind allerdings immer noch nicht von seriöser Herrkunft, Irgendwelche dubiosen Institute oder Privatleute. Hast Du keine Studien zu bieten die von nahmhaften Universitäten erstellt worden und vor allem die nicht älter als 10 Jahre sind. (man wenn ich mal Helme von Heute mit denen vor zehn Jahren vergleiche...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wime (22. Juni 2006)

nisita schrieb:
			
		

> bei >30° fahre ich sowieso nicht, einfach weil ich dann an jeden größeren berg den helm abnehmen müßte.. naja, es kann ja sein, dass dir in der sonne nichts passiert..



Ich fahre auch bei der grössten Hitze bergauf immer  mit Helm. Es gibt immer noch viele die das nicht machen. Die Gefahr einen Unfall zu haben ist auch hier gross. (Man muss ja nicht selber schuld sein) Das gleiche gilt in der Stadt. Man kann ja bereits 50 Meter von zu Hause einen zusammenstoss mit einen Raser haben.

@ALPHA-CENTAURI

 Gebe dir recht. 

@alltagsradler
Bei den meisten von uns hier im Forum kann man ohne grosse Probleme Rückschlüsse auf die Indentität und Herkunft machen. 

Willy


----------



## Piefke (22. Juni 2006)

Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, ob er mit Helm fährt oder nicht. Da muss man doch hier keinen Beleidigen, der ohne Helm fährt.
Bei einer gemütlichen Feierabendrunde kommt bei mir auch kein Helm auf den Kopf, wenn ich es aber mal krachen lassen will, dunn nur mit Fullface, Protektorenjacke und Knieschützern.


----------



## Lilebror (22. Juni 2006)

Ich weiß net, ich finde zu einem MTBler gehört einfach ein Helm dazu, alleine vom Aussehen her, wenn etwas doof aussieht dann sind es Trekkingradler mit Helm. Ich finde auf dem MTB wirkt das irgendwie bulliger , so nach dem Motto:"mach platz, mich hält auch unwegsames Gelände nicht auf und du sowieso nicht."

Naja gut sowas ist halt Ansichtssache, aber ich trage auch wenn ich mit meinen beiden Hunden ne Runde drehe (im Schrittempo) meinen Helm. 

Großartig schwitzen tut man unter den dingern auch nicht mehr, wenn man ein bisschen mehr Geld ausgibt dann bekommt man auch einen vernünftig belüftete Helme.


----------



## alltagsradler (22. Juni 2006)

Bike-Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Studien sind allerdings immer noch nicht von seriöser Herrkunft, Irgendwelche dubiosen Institute oder Privatleute.



Im Gegensatz zu Dir hab ich wenigstens Quellen.

Ich bezog mich unter anderem auf D.L. Robinson,  AGBU, University of New England, Armidale, NSW 2351, Australia

recent papers btw.

http://ip.bmjjournals.com/cgi/content/full/10/2/126



> Hast Du keine Studien zu bieten die von nahmhaften Universitäten erstellt worden
> und vor allem die nicht älter als 10 Jahre sind.



[ ] Du liest meine Posts und die Zusammenhaenge.

http://www.helmets.org/henderso.htm

Bezog sich u.a. auf die 'Seattle Study' von 1989 (wer hat hier alten Kram?) 
die seitdem von diversen Reviews verrissen wird. 
Unter anderem auch in dem cochrane review, der AFAIR dazu fuehrte,
das Beitraege von Thompson/Rivara nicht in dieser Bibliothek fuer 
relevante medizinische Forschung aufgenommen wurden.

http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.aap.2005.01.009

Ich habe insgesamt nicht den Eindruck, dass in diesem Forum 
Wissenschaft oder rationale Argumente irgeneinen Sinn haben.
Hier machen ein paar Spaetpubertierende ihre Strafarbeit mit 100xHelm schreiben, 
und andere muessen mir auch noch mal erzaehlen, das ihr Helm kaputt ist.

Wie relevant oder representativ das ist, hatten wir ja oben schon erlaeutert.

@igorion
 Es gab einen Post der sich mit Daten auseinandergesetzt hat, das macht ein wenig 
 Hoffnung.

@bike-ralle 
Die DIN 1078 findest Du u.a. bei
http://www.beuth.de/cmd?level=tpl-artikel&cmstextid=download2006&languageid=de

Zusammengefasst im Vergleich auch hier:

http://www.helmets.org/stdcomp.htm

lesen kannst Du wohl selbst


----------



## Jaykay187 (22. Juni 2006)

Ihr solltet euch darüber klar sein, das Alltagsradler nur durch "schlagkräftige" Argumente zu belehren sein wird. 

@alltagsradler: Ich halte Deine Überzeugung zwar für einen Tanz auf dem Drahtseil, wünsche Dir und deiner Familie aber trotzdem, dass Du nie einen Unfall haben wirst, wo vielleicht 10% weniger Energie Leben gerettet hätten  

Mit etwas Glück werden fahrlässig herbeigeführte Verletzungen eh bald aus der Krankenversorgung gestrichen und prompt wird Deutschland zu 100% Helmland. Gegenwetten?


----------



## polo (22. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe insgesamt nicht den Eindruck, dass in diesem Forum
> Wissenschaft oder rationale Argumente irgeneinen Sinn haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Ralle (22. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> @bike-ralle
> Die DIN 1078 findest Du u.a. bei
> http://www.beuth.de/cmd?level=tpl-artikel&cmstextid=download2006&languageid=de
> 
> ...




DU hast behauptet DU hättest die Norm gelesen also kanst DU uns die doch auch mal kurz zusammengefaßt mitteilen.

Im Übrigen es gibt jede Menge studien die zwar belegen dass ein Helm keinen 100% Schutz bringen (auch von Dir erwähnte Studien) aber keine Studie behauptet dass ein Helm gar keinen Schutz bietet.

Dagegen gibt es selbst von Helm Kritikern etliche Studien die besagen dass ein Helm einen gwissen Schutz bietet. Besser ein minimaler Schutz als gar keiner.

Mal ein Beispiel bei einem Sturz (aus Unachtsamkeit oder wie Du sagen kannst wegen meinem nicht vorhandenen Fahrkönnen) bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit hat sich bei mir das Rad so aufgebäumt das es auf mich gefallen ist. Es schlug exact mit dem hinteren Schnellspanner auf meinen Helm. Dieser hatte danach dort ein Loch. Ohne Helm hätte sich der Schnellspanner in meinen Kopf gebohrt so haben die zwei cm Styropor mir das Ding vom Kopf ferngehalten.

Im übrigen aus dem Pubertätsalter bin ich schon seit ca. 20 Jahre raus......


----------



## Freerider69 (22. Juni 2006)

Ich mein warum habt ihr kein Fullface Helm ist doch vieeeeeeeeeeeel SICHERER oder!!!!
Ich fahr eh nur Bergab mit Helm!!!!


----------



## polo (22. Juni 2006)

so:


----------



## trekkinger (22. Juni 2006)

Nie ohne Helm!
Nie ohne Helm!
Nie ohne Helm!​


----------



## raschaa (22. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal bei _carmin_ in die Foto-Gallerie, da findest Du ein Bild mit 'nem Kreuz direkt neben 'nem Baum. Lies Dir mal den dazugehörigen Kommentar durch.




 

jo, kumpel von mir ist beim illegalen dh-rennen nachm stepdown kopfzuerst in ein baum geknallt.....hals abwärts gelähmt lag er da, rettungshubschrauber, VIEL cortison.....war, gottseidank "nur" ne spinalkanal quetschung, durch cortison ist die schwellung der gestauchten bandscheiben schnell genug abgeklungen, hat den kanal wieder freigegeben, 6 monate reha, bla, bla, bla.....war vor ca. 2 jahren, er biket jetzt wieder, puh! ohne helm hätten wir ihm wahrscheinlich auch so'n kreuz schnitzen können....

aus ner Bell werbung in den 80er: "If you have a 10 dollar head, wear a 10 dollar helmet."

nie ohne!


----------



## Egika (22. Juni 2006)

Das Problem ist, daß solche Erlebnisberichte nichts darüber aussagen, was ohne Helm passiert wäre...

BTW: Ein Nachweis über einen nicht vorhandenen Effekt ist nicht möglich. Aber auch nicht nötig, denn den muß in meinen Augen der führen, der mir so ein Teil verkaufen will.

Ich trage übrigens beim Mountainbiken im Wald auch einen Helm, damit "fühle" ich mich einfach sicherer und fahre Passagen, an denen ich sonst entweder deutlich langsamer fahren oder absteigen würde.


----------



## alltagsradler (22. Juni 2006)

Egika schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, daß solche Erlebnisberichte nichts darüber aussagen, was ohne Helm passiert wäre...



Das hast Du richtig festgestellt.



> BTW: Ein Nachweis über einen nicht vorhandenen Effekt ist nicht möglich. Aber auch nicht nötig, denn den muß in meinen Augen der führen, der mir so ein Teil verkaufen will.



Hmm: ich interpretiere mal --- er will dir den Helm verkaufen und
weisst Dir die Wirksamkeit und nicht die Unwirksamkeit nach?

Die meisten Helmhersteller beschreiben nicht mal die erwartete/angestrebte Schutzwirkung sondern bappen nur den DIN-Stempel drauf.



> Ich trage übrigens beim Mountainbiken im Wald auch einen Helm, damit "fühle" ich mich einfach sicherer und fahre Passagen, an denen ich sonst entweder deutlich langsamer fahren oder absteigen würde.



Gut! Akzeptiert. Du hast (subjektiv) das Gefühl sicherer zu sein, und 
hast weniger Angst. 
Das ist ehrlich, ich würde wahrscheinlich langsamer fahren und
mir den Hang vorher anschaun.

Die Psychologie nennt sowas allerdings Riskokompensation...


----------



## Mischiman (22. Juni 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit etwas Glück werden fahrlässig herbeigeführte Verletzungen eh bald aus der Krankenversorgung gestrichen und prompt wird Deutschland zu 100% Helmland. Gegenwetten?


Mach Dich erstmal schlau über unser System, bevor Du so einen $schei$$ schreibst.  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## Jaykay187 (22. Juni 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Mach Dich erstmal schlau über unser System, bevor Du so einen $schei$$ schreibst.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Mischiman



Da musst Du vielleicht mal NTV oder ähnliches gucken und nicht nur 9LIVE und Sexy Sport clips! Da z.B. die Folgekosten von Piercings und Tattoos gestrichen werden sollen und Sportverletzungen genauso im Gespräch sind, ist das nur ein logischer Schritt!

Hier ein Link. Siehe Leistungskatalog und Eigenverantwortung (leider ohne nackter Frau auf seite 1)
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub6B15D931025...38A2CAC7FC000E4544~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


----------



## Moesch (22. Juni 2006)

Es ist doch völlig logisch, das wenn ich auf dem Kopf lande, ein Helm mich in gewisser Weise.
Wenn man Knieschoner an hat und auf den Knien landet, schürft man sich die doch auch nicht auf.
Ein Helm schützt nicht 100%, ich glaube das sagt auch keiner, aber er schützt in bestimmten Situationen und vor bestimmten Verletzungen. Und auf mein Glück, dass ich gut lande, will ich mich nicht immer verlassen.

Ich brauch da keine dummen Studien dazu, um sowas zu merken.

Außerdem sieht ein schnittiger Helm wie dieser hier, kombiniert mit ner geilen Brille sowieso fett aus. Kommt bei den Mädels sicher auch gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider69 (23. Juni 2006)

Ja fahr doch so!!!!!


----------



## Freerider69 (23. Juni 2006)

Naja verreist´s den Helm nich wenn er von 2m Höhe runterfällt??????
Naja ich sag eh nur FULLFACE is bessa!!!!


----------



## JoolstheBear (23. Juni 2006)

Also mal ganz im ernst ... nen Baumkontakt bei Tempo 50 macht wesentlich mehr eindruck ohne Helm und protektoren als mit ... schließlich will man ja auch noch was davon haben 

Allerdings ist "irgendein" Helm immer noch besser als keiner ...oder zweifelt irgendjemand die schutzwirkung von Knieschonern auch an nur weil die kein CE zeichen tragen ???

Mein Knie is da anderer Meinung ... mir isses ehrlich gesagt mumpe was für CE / TÜV wie auch immer Prüfzeichen der Helm hat , wenn die Bauform stimmt (schaum GFK Schale , Polster , was auch immer) hab ich überhaupt keinen zweifel daran das der was wirkt ...

an die zweifler , ich werf euch gerne mal nen stein an den Kopf , mit und ohne Helm ... 

noch fragen ????


----------



## Mongoele (23. Juni 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> an die zweifler , ich werf euch gerne mal nen stein an den Kopf , mit und ohne Helm ...
> 
> noch fragen ????



sehr schön veranschaulicht!


----------



## Alex de Large (23. Juni 2006)

Fahre so gut wie nie mit Helm. Egal ob RR oder MtB.

Warum?

Fast immer wenn ich einen Helm drauf habe, leg ich mich aufs Maul! Is echt wahr. Ich weis auch nicht worans liegt.


----------



## alltagsradler (23. Juni 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Mach Dich erstmal schlau über unser System, bevor Du so einen $schei$$ schreibst.



Das ist im Moment noch keine Wahrheit und auch kein fester Plan,
aber Risikosportarten sind im Gespraech. 
Strassenverkehr AFAIK noch nicht. Die Durchsetzbarkeit f"ur Sport scheint mir
auch schwierig, weil der groessere Kostenfaktor in der Gesundheitsrechnung die
zunehmende Verfettung + Folgeerscheinungen sind.

Auch deshalb bin ich auf die allgemeine Helmglaeubigkeit nicht gut zu sprechen,
weil z.B. Gerichte jetzt schon bloedsinnige Entscheidungen treffen:

http://verkehrsanwaelte.de/presse__ohne_helm_auf_dem_fahrrad__kinder_haften_mit.html

Sichtfahrgebot ist da ploetzlich egal. Ich hoffe die Eltern haben genug Rechtsschutz um den
Bloedsinn nicht rechtskraeftig werden zu lassen.


----------



## Airborne (23. Juni 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Fast immer wenn ich einen Helm drauf habe, leg ich mich aufs Maul! Is echt wahr. Ich weis auch nicht worans liegt.




Fahrtechnik?

In den Alpen ist Helm-los fahren so gut wie tödlich. Denn wenn jemand sich hinlegt ist man garantiert in einer Ecke wo nicht mal die Bergwacht richtig ran kommt. Und bis die da sind geht auch mächtig Zeit ins Land.

In den latzen 4 Wochen habe ich 3 kaputte Helme von Mitfahrern gesehen - bei recht normalen CC-Touren. Nicht auszudenken wenn einer von denen keinen Helm auf gehabt hätte.

Torsten


----------



## Jaykay187 (23. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist im Moment noch keine Wahrheit und auch kein fester Plan, aber Risikosportarten sind im Gespraech.
> Strassenverkehr AFAIK noch nicht. Die Durchsetzbarkeit f"ur Sport scheint mir
> auch schwierig, weil der groessere Kostenfaktor in der Gesundheitsrechnung die zunehmende Verfettung + Folgeerscheinungen sind.



Du weißt doch wie es ist. Politiker werden immer Dinge einführen, von denen Sie selbst am wenigsten betroffen sind (die Zuschlag Privatkassen). Also Fett und anderes hinten anstellen. Außerdem sind das nahezu 50% der Wählerschicht. 

Ganz davon abgesehen, hatte ich mit meinem Posting nur eine Wahrscheinlichkeit abgeben wollen. Deshalb war es ja eine Wette. Eine Helmpflicht kann ich nicht mein Wunsch sein, denn sie reguliert auch meinen Sport. Es wäre ja auch nur ein *erster* Eingriff und weitere würde folgen. Ausserdem verschiebt eine "Helmpflicht", gleich aus welchen Gründen nur weitere Verantwortung auf den Radfahrer. 

Doch zurück zum Thema:
Strassenverkehr 2004:
59156 leicht verletzten
14006 schwer verletzten 
475 getötete Radfahrer

Ich glaube wir sind uns einig, das von den 475 vermutlich auch niemand mit Helm überlebt hätte. Mich würde eher interessieren, wie weit er das Verhältnis zu Gunsten/Ungunsten der leicht verletzten verschoben hat.


----------



## Alex de Large (23. Juni 2006)

Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrtechnik?
> 
> Torsten



Willst Du damit sagen, daß ich mit Helm schlechter fahre als ohne, oder umgekehrt oder wie??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (23. Juni 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Willst Du damit sagen, daß ich mit Helm schlechter fahre als ohne, oder umgekehrt oder wie??


ich glaube, genau das hast du selbst angedeutet.


----------



## Jaykay187 (23. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> weil z.B. Gerichte jetzt schon bloedsinnige Entscheidungen treffen:
> 
> http://verkehrsanwaelte.de/presse__ohne_helm_auf_dem_fahrrad__kinder_haften_mit.html
> 
> ...



Also dieses Urteil ist m.E. aus mehreren Gründen auch ohne Helmargument unrichtig: 

1) Ein Autofahrer hat immer so zu fahren, das er jederzeit anhalten kann. 
2) Wie kann man mit 30km/h in eine Hofeinfahrt brettern, ohne etwas zu sehen.
3) Muss der Fahrer nicht damit rechnen, das jemand gerade aus einer der Garagen fährt?
4.) Seit wann kann ein 10jähriges Kind beurteilen, ob es gesehen wird und das beim spielen ständig im Bewusstsein haben?

Was hätten sie dem Kind denn mit Helm aufgebrummt? Es hätte sich ja immer noch der Gefahren bewusst sein müssen!

Deutschland ist wirklich ein Kinderland. Bei all den schlauen Sprüchen die aktuell geklopft werden, hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren rein gar nichts geändert. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## trekkinger (23. Juni 2006)

Nie ohne Helm!
Nie ohne Helm!
Nie ohne Helm!​


----------



## Bike-Ralle (23. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist im Moment noch keine Wahrheit und auch kein fester Plan,
> aber Risikosportarten sind im Gespraech.
> Strassenverkehr AFAIK noch nicht. Die Durchsetzbarkeit f"ur Sport scheint mir
> auch schwierig, weil der groessere Kostenfaktor in der Gesundheitsrechnung die
> ...




Da muß ich Dir nun wirklich Recht geben ein völlig blödsinniges Urteil, welches in der nächsten Instanz bestimmt gekippt wird.

Ich denke wir müssen hier auch unterscheiden zwischen Helm im Straßenverkehr und Helm im auf dem Trail. 
Ich gebe Dir Recht das ein Helm im Straßenverkehr bei Zusammenstößen mit Autos wahrscheinlich kaum einen Schutz bieten. 
Auf dem Trail oder beim leichten Sturz auf der Straße ohne Frontalaufprall ist bestimmt ein Helm sinnvoll. Wie schon weiter oben geposted wurde, werf Dir mal nen Stein an den Kopf mit und ohne Helm.
Aus eigener Erfahrung und der Erfahrung von Freunden kann ich schon schließen, dass ein Helm schützt und sei es nur vor Schürfwunden am Schädel.


----------



## alltagsradler (23. Juni 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Du weißt doch wie es ist. Politiker werden immer Dinge einführen, von denen Sie selbst am wenigsten betroffen sind (die Zuschlag Privatkassen). Also Fett und anderes hinten anstellen. Außerdem sind das nahezu 50% der Wählerschicht.



Naja, ich versuche mich mal in Optimismus und die Einschraenkung von 
Anreizen zum Sport ist sogar in diesen Etagen einigen klar.
(Hab grade keine Quelle parat, aber kam mal in einer UseNet Diskussion hoch.)



> Ganz davon abgesehen, hatte ich mit meinem Posting nur eine Wahrscheinlichkeit abgeben wollen. Deshalb war es ja eine Wette. Eine Helmpflicht kann ich nicht mein Wunsch sein, denn sie reguliert auch meinen Sport. Es wäre ja auch nur ein *erster* Eingriff und weitere würde folgen. Ausserdem verschiebt eine "Helmpflicht", gleich aus welchen Gründen nur weitere Verantwortung auf den Radfahrer.



Genau das finde ich halt fatal: Die meisten Unf"alle (mit verschiedenen Beteiligten)
werden von KFZ-Lenkern verursacht, aber als Gegenmassnahme greift man nicht
an der Ursache an, sondern verlangt eine (unzureichende)
Vorbeugung der Wirkung.

<Spekulationsmodus>
In den Staaten wird eine Lobby der Versicherungen hinter diesen 
Entwicklungen vermutet, weil es letztlich Haftpflichtzahlungen spart.
Schmerzensgeld ist aber in US auch deutlich h"oher.
</Spekulationsmodus>



> Doch zurück zum Thema:
> Strassenverkehr 2004:
> 59156 leicht verletzten
> 14006 schwer verletzten
> ...



OK, das hoert sich ja schon realistischer an: Danke

Die toten Radfahrer stammen zum Grossteil vom beruechtigten 'Abbiegerkonflikt'. 
Wenn jemand erstmal vom LKW ueberrollt oder vom PKW 15m durch die Luft 
geschleudert wird, hilft wahrscheinlich nur ein Schutzengel, so man an dran glaubt.
Ich hab deshalb eine Scheibenbremse.

Das Design und die Normen von SoftShellHelmen gehen von 1 - 1.5m freien Fall eines 
Kopfes (4-6kg) aus. Er funktioniert, wenn der Rest des Koerpers keinen Einfluss
aus"ubt (Peitscheneffekt, Strecklandung) und die Geschwindigkeit nicht gr"osser wird.

Das hilft dem Sonntagsfahrer, der "uber den spitzen Schotterstein kurvt und seitlich 
umfa"llt. Der bekommt dann keine Gehirnersch"utterung und keine Beule. 
Ich ohne Helm auch nicht, weil ich den Kopf oben halte.
Und ein so Abgang hab ich meistens im Winter, das ist das Signal zum 
Aufziehen der pickeligen Nokian-Gummis.

Und ich glaubs auch dem mutigen Singletrail-Downhiller, wenn er erz"ahlt, das
er sich durch den Helm 'ne Beule oder Gehirnersch"utterung gespart hat und 
5min sp"ater weiter bergab konnte. Ich pers"onlich fahr dann langsamer.

Die andere (von mir pers"onlich) oft gesehene 'Flugbewegung' ist der Frontalabstieg
(Bremsfehler, Notbremse, Dackel, Autotuer ...).
Die ueblichen Halbschalen helfen Dir dort wenig: dein Gesicht liegt frei und selbst wenn 
der Stirnbuerzel aufschlaegt - knickt der Hals durch und den Kiefer erwischts heftiger.
Die Krankenstatistik zeigt gerade bei schweren Kopfverletzungen von Radfahrern
h"aufig Kiefer- und Jochbeinbr"uche. Aber mal ehrlich: wer euch f"ahrt mit 
Integralhelm in die Stadt.

Und wie schon in einem der fr"uheren Post zitiert: in der 
Krankenhaus-Verletzungsstatistik von den australischen Bundesstaaten 
oder Neuseeland war von der Einf"uhrung der 
Helmpflicht nicht viel zu merken. Die Verletzungen entwickelten sich in der gleichen 
Weise r"uckl"aufig, wie bei den (helmlosen) Fussgaengern, 
obwohl die Helmquote z.B. in NZ von 40% auf 90% stieg.
Aber in AU gab es 2 Jahre nach der Helmpflicht 30% weniger Radfahrer.  

         CU
          alltagsradler


----------



## Mischiman (23. Juni 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Da musst Du vielleicht mal NTV oder ähnliches gucken und nicht nur 9LIVE und Sexy Sport clips! Da z.B. die Folgekosten von Piercings und Tattoos gestrichen werden sollen und Sportverletzungen genauso im Gespräch sind, ist das nur ein logischer Schritt!


Was ist 9live?

Ich wollte nur mal wieder daran erinnern, dass wir immer noch in einem - wenn auch zerbröselnden - auf Solidarität basierendem System leben und man niemals schwarze Zahlen schreiben kann, auch wenn Ullallalla das gerne hätte.

Weiterhin werden wir - mehrheitlich - nicht an Biken ohne Helm, sondern an Krebserkrankungen aller möglichen Arten sterben und bevor dies geschieht, wird für jeden von uns dann soviel Geld verballert, dass man sich von dem Thema "Risikosportarten" gleich wieder verabschieden kann.

Meine unbeweisbare Vermutung ist daher, Ullallalla & Co. verhindern Forschung im Gesundheitwesen, damit diese später auch gar nicht erst angewendet und bezahlt werden muss.  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (23. Juni 2006)




----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Juni 2006)

dennoch. ich find die umfrage gut.


----------



## daywalker71 (23. Juni 2006)

@Trekkinger

Tja, sehr ärgerlich.... sehr ärgerlich... nääää... die jute Brille ist im Eimer... ne ne ne... die jute BRille  

Aber mal im ernst. Ohne BRille wäre das dann auch noch böser ins Auge gegangen. Ohne Helm hätte er sich die Schläfe dann auch noch rasiert.

So hätte ich 2002 auch ausgesehen... aber... ich fahr ja nur Fullface Helm...  der schützt genau gegen solche Gesichtsbremsen. Damals bin ich 1a stylisch (Top A-Noten im stylischen Bereich) nach ner Bodensenke über den Lenker gesegelt und mit dem Kopf nach unten erst mal mit der Gesichtsseite übern Boden gerutscht und dann mit dem Rücken auf ner Wurzel uffgeschlagen.

1. Der Fullface Helm hat dafür gesorgt das ich mich am nächsten Morgen ganz normal rasieren konnte
2. Meine Brille noch ganz war 
3. Der Rückenprotektor sorgte für Schutz am Rücken

Einziges am nächsten Morgen war eine gewissen Steifigkeit im Nackenbereich und nen dicker Schädel. Letzterer war deswegen, weil ich abends beim Bierchen vergessen hatte den Helm aufzusetzen  

Helm uff Kameraden... der Berch groovt

Kondome schütze, Helme auch. Aber bitte net beide verwechseln, gell


Kleiner Nachtrag:

Jaykay187 (geändert, da ich den falsche User erst hier stehen hatt. Ups) hat durchaus Recht. Also mal erst Nachrichten schaun und dann sich mal entschuldigen. Zur Zeit ist es in der Tat (noch) so das bei einem Sturz ohne Helm die Krankenkasse die Folgen zahlt. Der Gesetzgeber plant aber hier eine Änderung im System. Dann sind fahrlässig herbeigeführte Verletzungen aus der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse auszuschließen. Dazu zählen Kopfverletzungen durch fehlendem Helm. Daher hatte Jaykay187 auch geschrieben "mit etwas Glück... wird das so". Gelle.

Logisch bringt das keine schwarzen Zahlen im System, grenzt aber die Kosten aus die vermeidbar gewesen wären, aus. Das ist der Allgemeinheit gegenüber fair. In den USA überlegst Du Dir so was auch zweimal, da hier die Krankenversicherung nicht so nett ist wie hier.

Nun kommen die Kollegen hier, die sagen das man auch mit Helm Schädelverletzungen erleiden kann. Stimmt. Es wird dann ja auch gesagt "fahrlässig". Wenn man nen Helm auf hatte und der impact zu derb war, dann zahlt auch weiterhin die Kasse die Kosten. Nur ohne Helmchen wirds verdammt eng.

Ich finde diese Änderung sinnig. Ich habe in den bald 20 Jahren Biken schon viele Stürze mit Helm gesehen die dank Helm gut ausgingen. Wer meint das ein Helm nix bringt, hat keinen Verstand. Sorry. Soll dann bitte auch auf Sicherheitsgurt und Airbag im Auto verzichten bitte. 

Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Jaykay187 (23. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das finde ich halt fatal: Die meisten Unf"alle (mit verschiedenen Beteiligten) werden von KFZ-Lenkern verursacht, aber als Gegenmassnahme greift man nicht an der Ursache an, sondern verlangt eine (unzureichende)
> Vorbeugung der Wirkung.



Siehe Vorfahrtachten-Zeichen im Kreisverkehr  



			
				alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> OK, das hoert sich ja schon realistischer an: Danke
> Die toten Radfahrer stammen zum Grossteil vom beruechtigten 'Abbiegerkonflikt'.
> Wenn jemand erstmal vom LKW ueberrollt oder vom PKW 15m durch die Luft
> geschleudert wird, hilft wahrscheinlich nur ein Schutzengel, so man an dran glaubt. Ich hab deshalb eine Scheibenbremse.
> ...



Es gibt einen Impact bei dem der Radfahrer stirbt, ob nun mit oder ohne Helm. 
Ich würde dir auch in sofern Recht geben, das im Strassenverkehr nahezu immer Kollisionsgeschwindigkeiten erreicht werden, die hoch genug sind, um den Helm ad absurdum zu führen. (ich habe nicht recherchiert ) 
Aber hier glaube ich, liegt das Missverständnis zwischen einigen der hier anwesenden Bikerkollegen (inkl. mir) und Dir.
Ich habe nicht alle Postings im Kopf, aber ich glaube nicht das irgendjemand hier ernsthaft glaubt, mit diesem Schälchen einen Autounfall besser zu überleben. Das einzige was man hier anführen könnte ist, das man das Chancenverhältnis um einige Prozent wenige verbessert. 

z.B. Meine Gründe für den Helm:
Äste, meine Ungeschicklichkeit, mein Sicherheitsgefühl(Trail), das Vermeiden von Beulen und Schürfwunden oder allgemein Verletzungsgefahr. Ich hab einfach viel zu viel Respekt vor dem AUA! den mein Kopf auf dem Asphalt erzeugt. 

Du sagst, das Du Deinen Kopf in solchen Situationen hochhalten kannst. Ich kann das nicht. Mir ist es schon passiert und es wird mir vermutlich wieder passieren. Mein letzter Frontalabstieg hat mir (auf Schotter, also weicher) immerhin ein paar Schürfwunden gespart. Ich glaube, das die meisten Leute auch aus diesen Gründen einen Helm tragen.

Was bei allen Statistiken (auch bei Helmpflicht) fehlt: Wieviele Leute mussten trotz leichter Unfälle mit Helm nicht mehr behandelt werden.  

Ich glaube nicht, das wir wirklich weit auseinander sind. Du machst es mit Selbstbewusstsein und ich mit Helm


----------



## Jaykay187 (23. Juni 2006)

daywalker71 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Nachtrag:
> 
> Mischiman hat durchaus Recht. Also mal erst Nachrichten schaun und dann sich mal entschuldigen. Zur Zeit ist es in der Tat (noch) so das bei einem Sturz ohne Helm die Krankenkasse die Folgen zahlt. Der Gesetzgeber plant aber hier eine Änderung im System. Dann sind fahrlässig herbeigeführte Verletzungen aus der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse auszuschließen. Dazu zählen Kopfverletzungen durch fehlendem Helm. Daher hatte Michi auch geschrieben "mit etwas Glück... wird das so". Gelle.



Ich glaube nicht, das Mischiman damit einverstanden ist, wenn Du ihn mit meinem  Kommentar schmückst. Er meinte nämlich, das der Schei$$e war


----------



## daywalker71 (23. Juni 2006)

Wow... fu**... hast Recht. Sorry...  

Sorry... hab ich mich verscrollt. Mal schauen ob ich den Namen noch über EDIT ändern kann.

Ihr wisst ja jetzt wie ich es meine...

Nachtrag: Habs oben noch ändern können. Schnauf


----------



## alltagsradler (23. Juni 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nicht alle Postings im Kopf, aber ich glaube nicht das irgendjemand hier ernsthaft glaubt, mit diesem Schälchen einen Autounfall besser zu überleben. Das einzige was man hier anführen könnte ist, das man das Chancenverhältnis um einige Prozent wenige verbessert.



Gut, ich gestehe auch jedem zu, das zu tun, ich würde nur 
aus rationalen Gründen nicht beim Radfahren anfangen. 
Autofahren ist, trotz Gurt und Airbag, deutlich gefährlicher.

http://www.hannelore-kohl-stiftung.de/download/geschaeftsbericht/geschaeftsbericht_2004.pdf
Seite 15.

(Man beachte, das gerade dieser Verein die Horrorplakate zur 
Radhelmpromotion verteilt.)



> Äste, meine Ungeschicklichkeit, mein Sicherheitsgefühl(Trail), das Vermeiden von Beulen und Schürfwunden oder allgemein Verletzungsgefahr. Ich hab einfach viel zu viel Respekt vor dem AUA! den mein Kopf auf dem Asphalt erzeugt.



OK, meine Einstellung dazu ist in der Tat ein wenig anders:
Öfter mal ein leichtes AUA dämpft meine Risikokompensation.

Nach dem letzten Rutscher im Winter tat mir wochenlang der 
Steiss weh. (mich hats bei 30km/h auf überraschendem 
Eis aus der Kurve geschickt)
Danach hab ich aber auch kein Glatteis mehr verträumt.



> Ich glaube nicht, das wir wirklich weit auseinander sind.


d'accord


----------



## Mischiman (23. Juni 2006)

daywalker71 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit ist es in der Tat (noch) so das bei einem Sturz ohne Helm die Krankenkasse die Folgen zahlt. Der Gesetzgeber plant aber hier eine Änderung im System. Dann sind fahrlässig herbeigeführte Verletzungen aus der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse auszuschließen. Dazu zählen Kopfverletzungen durch fehlendem Helm. Daher hatte Jaykay187 auch geschrieben "mit etwas Glück... wird das so". Gelle.
> 
> Logisch bringt das keine schwarzen Zahlen im System, grenzt aber die Kosten aus die vermeidbar gewesen wären, aus. Das ist der Allgemeinheit gegenüber fair. In den USA überlegst Du Dir so was auch zweimal, da hier die Krankenversicherung nicht so nett ist wie hier.


Das ist wirklich blanker Unsinn.  Zum einen wirst Du niemals die Grenzen klar festlegen können, was fahrlässig ist und was nicht, ohne das Deutschland in Bürokratie versinkt; Du wirst es auch nicht überprüfen können.

Dabei ist es noch einfach, wenn man sich ohne Fremdverschulden verletzt hat, mit wird es richtig kompliziert.

Zum anderen hat es was mit 'Solidarität' zu tun - anscheinend will das niemand verstehen. 

Ich kann doch nicht auf der einen Seite einem Nicht-Helmträger die Kostenerstattung verweigern, die Ihn heilen wird und ihn als Kostenträger im System erhalten wird und auf der anderen Seite einen Menschen, der über Jahre alt ist, mit Theraphie überhäufen, damit dieser vieleicht auch 105 wird.

Als Arzt will/muss man auch jedem Menschen helfen und unser Gesundheitssystem basiert nunmal darauf, dass allen Menschen geholfen wird, auch wenn Sie kein Geld haben und sich vieleicht selbst geschadet haben, manche fahrlässig, manche absichtlich.

Der nächste Punkt ist nämlich dann, wenn die fahrlässigen Dinge selbst gezahlt werden, dann de absichtlich herbeigeführten Krankheiten wohl erst Recht.

Du willst das Gesundheitssystem abschaffen? Kein Problem, ich mach mit.  Jeder für sich, so richtig auf dem Ego-Trip, das ist geil!  Ich versichere mich und meine Fahrlässigkeiten separat, weil ich diese ganzen "Problemmenschen" mit Problemen und Problemschwangerschaften und den ganzen Krankheiten der Unterschicht nicht mitfinanzieren will. Super!  

Für mich gibt es nur entweder entweder oder aber oder.  Ein Freund von mir braucht demnächst mal neue Knie, weil er zu oft Marathon, Ultras und 24er gelaufen ist. Ich sag ihm besser, er soll sich die Knie jetzt schon holen, weil es "Tendenzen" gibt, dass er das irgendwann selbst bezahlen muss.

<<< Nur meine Meinung! >>>

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## daywalker71 (23. Juni 2006)

Scherzkeks  

Heiße ich mit zweitem Vornamen etwas Gesetzgeber? Nö. Also werde ich nicht irgendwas abschaffen oder so. Müssen wir denn immer wieder hier so persönlich werden in einer ALLGEMEINEN Diskussion?

Man kann sehr wohl, sehr problemlos rausbekommen ob einer nen Helm uff hatte oder nicht. Das ist bei Motorradunfällen schon sehr lange so.

In Sachen Solidarität verstehst Du was nicht. Wieso soll die Allgemeinheit für die Unvernunft der Uneinsichtigen zahlen? Letztlich hat eine solche Gesetzgebung eines im Sinn (was man durchaus auch anders erreichen könnte)... die Versicherten zu mehr selbstverantwortung bringen. Es wird sicherlich nicht ausschließlich um den Helm gehen, das kann man ja fix mit ner allgemeinen Helmpflicht erledigen. 

Des weiteren kannst Du bei solchen Änderungen dann zu privaten Versicherungen greifen und Dein Risikio absichern. Die Zeche darfst Du dann aber wenigstens mit Gleichgesinnten zahlen. Es gibt heute schon sogenannte Risikosportarten (Biken zählt nicht dazu) wo es spezielle Versicherungen zu gibt. 

Viele verlassen sich eh immer ausschließlich auf die gesetzliche Versicherung. Die ist aber ziemlich mager wenn es bleibende Schäden gibt. Hier hilft nur eine private Zusatzversicherung. An die denken aber wenige. 

Leute die nun meinen... Helm und Unfallversicherungen brauchen nur Leute die nicht fahren können sollten sich mal überlegen vorm nächsten Drop was dem Profibiker Tarek R. passiert ist. Der hat sich mit dem Bike in den Rollstuhl gebracht. Kollege Bender hats auch schon fast geschafft mit nem Wirbelsäulenbruch. Die Liste von Bikern, die fahren können und sich trotzdem arg zerschroten haben lässt sich erweitern. Komisch auch, das solche Topbiker einen Helm aufhaben. Aber stimmt die können nicht fahren und sind so blöd das sie die sinnlosigkeit des Tragens eines Helmes nicht erkennen. Jupp...

Zu guter letzt habe ich in keinster Weise gesagt, das ich (ich sowieso nicht) das Gesundheitssystem abschaffen will. 

In diesem Punkt darf ich anmerken das Du im allgemeinen hier Äußerungen von Usern vollkommen überziehst. 

z.B. JayKay gehst Du gleich direkt an, ohne zu erkennen das das was er anführte durchaus stimmt und ich will gleich das Gesundheitssystem abschaffen. 

Überdenke bitte einmal Deine Gangart. Wir können normal und sachlich reden und auch durchaus eine grundsätzlich andere Meinung haben aber wir sollten FAIR und normal miteinander umgehen. Manche Sprüche würdest Du sicherlich so nie reißen wenn wir alle real an einem Tisch säßen. Oder?

Grüßle
Day

P.S.: Das Gesundheitssystem abzuschaffen würde mich mehrfach treffen. Zum einen verdiene ich mein Geld in diesem Bereich und zum anderen würde ich dann doof mit meiner operierten Wirbelsäule dastehen. Die ist aber, bevor Du nun Luft holst, nicht bei einem Sturz kaputt gegangen sondern maßgeblich wegen Pfusch am Bau meiner Erzeuger (anatomisch Anomalität, klingt das geil?).


----------



## Jaykay187 (23. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, ich gestehe auch jedem zu, das zu tun, ich würde nur aus rationalen Gründen nicht beim Radfahren anfangen.
> Autofahren ist, trotz Gurt und Airbag, deutlich gefährlicher.



Ja, aber mein Auto hat aber soviele Airbags, dass ich sie nicht mal mehr zählen kann und ausserdem 5 Sterne im EuroNCap Test. Ich fahre IMMER angeschnallt. Mehr kann ich hier nicht tun. Seit geraumer Zeit fahre ich sogar angepasst 
Mein Helm ist also nur eine Konsequenz aus meinem Sicherheitsdenken (bei Fahrzeugen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wusel58 (24. Juni 2006)

Zitat von *daywalker71*
Zur Zeit ist es in der Tat (noch) so das bei einem Sturz ohne Helm die Krankenkasse die Folgen zahlt. Der Gesetzgeber plant aber hier eine Änderung im System. Dann sind fahrlässig herbeigeführte Verletzungen aus der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse auszuschließen.


Mischiman hat aber Recht....erst eine allgemeine gesetzliche Helmpflicht für Zweiradfahrer auch ohne Verbrenungszerkallpuff- oder E-Antrieb kann den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen generell Leistungskürzungen erlauben. Die geplante möglichen Änderungen über Fahrlässigkeit wird nur bei seltenen Einzelfällen greifen....dann aber sehr tragischen.....


----------



## Mischiman (24. Juni 2006)

Hi daywalker (. . .und jaykay),

ich finde nicht, dass ich Euch persönlich angegriffen habe. Falls Ihr Euch beleidigt fühlt, tut es mir Leid.  Ich rede immer so, auch im "echten" Leben. 

Wenn es Euch nur darum ging, darzustellen, was demnächst in der Gesundheitsbranche geschehen soll, dann habt Ihr natürlich Recht( und ich überzogen).

So klang das, was Ihr beide geschrieben habt, (für mich) aber nicht. Was Ihr geschrieben habt, klang für mich eindeutig wie "Helme sind gut, weil wir nicht für andere Leute zahlen wollen, wenn diese fahrlässig gehandelt haben".

Diese Ansicht teilen sicher viele hier im Forum, trotzdem ist diese Ansicht Unsinn. Man kann doch sicher alle Fahrlässigkeiten in Deutschland zusammen nehmen und komplett streichen, es würde nicht sonderlich ins Gewicht fallen.

Außerdem ist es doch eine sicher sehr vielschichtige Fragestellung, solche Einschitte vorzunehmen bzw. auszubauen.

Ein alleinverdienender Arbeiter mit 4 Frau und vier Kindern zahlt so gut wie nichts in die KV im Verhältnis zu dem was es kostet. Ist das fair? Einen Drogenkranken retten wir, obwohl er selbst schuld ist? Ist das fair? Wenn eine Hausfrau beim Gardinenaufhängen vom Stuhl fällt, muss sie dann selbst zahlen, weil sie keine Leiter hat? Ist das fair?

Man kann sich nicht irgendetwas rauspicken, was einem gerade passt und andere Dinge ignorieren. Daher ist es gut, dass auch die Fahrlässigkeiten abgedeckt sind und so sollte es m.M. nach auch bleiben.

Sorry, diese Diskussion ist eh schon lange offtopic - an meiner grundsätzlich kritischen Pro-Helm-Einstellung ändert dies ja nichts.  

Bin raus jetzt (eh ich Euch nochmal auf Füße trete).  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## trekkinger (24. Juni 2006)

Nie ohne Helm!
Nie ohne Helm!
Nie ohne Helm!
Nie ohne Helm!
Nie ohne Helm!
Nie ohne Helm!
Nie ohne Helm!


----------



## daywalker71 (24. Juni 2006)

@trekkinger
Kann man nicht deutlich genug sagen. Am besten mit dem Hammer in den Kopp wemsen...

@Mischi


> Helme sind gut, weil wir nicht für andere Leute zahlen wollen, wenn diese fahrlässig gehandelt haben



Nö... ich das ich die Gesetzesänderung nicht schlecht finden würde, letztlich weil dann die Versicherten einmal den Grips einschalten müssten und sich nicht einfach darauf verlassen können das die Allgemeinheit das dann schon zahlt.

Klar finde ich das nicht prall, das ich letztendlich für die Dummheit anderer (Autofahrer die sich bei illegalen Rennen ins den Rollstuhl knallen, Motorradfahrer die es übertrieben haben, Leute die noch immer meinen ein Drehstuhl sei geeignet um an die Glühbirne zu kommen und Biker die den Sinn eines Helmes nicht begreifen wollen) zu zahlen. Letztlich macht das aber einen eher geringen Teil der Gesundheitsausgaben aus. 

Dem Gesetzgeber gehts eher daraum das man verantwortungsbewusster mit seiner Gesundheit umgeht und dann in der Folge auch ein wenig im Gesundheitssystem zu sparen weil man nach einer gewissen Zeit davon ausgehen kann das die vermeidbaren Unfälle weniger werden.

Es geht ja, das wird derzeit übersehen, in der Gesetzesänderung nicht ausschließlich um das nicht tragen eines Helmes. Da wäre eine Helmpflicht einfacher umzusetzen. Das betrifft generelles fahrlässiges Verhalten. Und da wir ein BIKEforum sind, trifft dann hier im Forum das Thema Helm zu.

Jetzt verstanden was ich meine?

Nicht immer alles gleich als Angriffspunkt sehen, das hilft ungemein.



> ich finde nicht, dass ich Euch persönlich angegriffen habe.



Zur Erinnerung: Mach Dich erstmal schlau über unser System, bevor Du so einen $schei$$ schreibst.  

Das war nur ein Beispiel. Geh mal in Dich und überlege mal wie das ankommt. Als sachliche und freundliche Diskussion? Wenn Du einem pers. gegenübergestanden hättest, wäre der Spruch garantiert nicht gefallen. Es sei denn Du hättest nen Hem getragen... das würde gegen nen Satz heiße Backen nämlich sogar helfen  (kleiner Scherz!)

Letztlich muss jeder selber entscheiden ob er sein Leben und Gesundheit schützt oder nicht. Bekehrungsversuche sind hier irgendwie genauso sinnlos wie das ewige Klingeln der Zeugen Jehovas bei mir an der Tür. Da haben die einfach keinen Erfolg bei mir aber ich einen Mordsspaß.

Grüßle und *WeißbierglasZumAnstoßenHinhält*


----------



## Journeyman (24. Juni 2006)

daywalker71 schrieb:
			
		

> @trekkinger
> Dem Gesetzgeber gehts eher daraum das man verantwortungsbewusster mit seiner Gesundheit umgeht und dann in der Folge auch ein wenig im Gesundheitssystem zu sparen weil man nach einer gewissen Zeit davon ausgehen kann das die vermeidbaren Unfälle weniger werden.


Dem Gestzgeber bzw. den Parteien gehts alleine um die Kosten und nicht um die Gesundheit und in dem Zusammenhang mit dem Verantwortungsbewußtsein des Versicherten.
Und um nichts anderes.


----------



## Mischiman (24. Juni 2006)

@Journeyman: Ganz meiner Meinung! 



			
				daywalker71 schrieb:
			
		

> ... letztlich weil dann die Versicherten einmal den Grips einschalten müssten und sich nicht einfach darauf verlassen können das die Allgemeinheit das dann schon zahlt.


Versichungeren sind nun aber mal dafür da, dass man auch mal Fehler machen kann, ohne gleich Konkurs zu gehen.  Fährt ja schlieslich niemand absichtlich gegen einen Baum.



			
				daywalker71 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Erinnerung: Mach Dich erstmal schlau über unser System, bevor Du so einen $schei$$ schreibst.


Als Antwort auf 





> *Zitat von Jaykay187:*
> *Mit etwas Glück werden fahrlässig herbeigeführte Verletzungen eh bald aus der Krankenversorgung gestrichen *und prompt ...


finde ich meinen Tonfall durchaus angemessen. jaykay würde sich auch nicht freuen, wenn er mal arbeitsunfähig wird und ihm man irgendeine Fahrlässigkeit nachweisen kann (wonach man sicher suchen wird!).



			
				daywalker71 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du einem pers. gegenübergestanden hättest, wäre der Spruch garantiert nicht gefallen.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.  

  . . .und jetzt *prost*  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## Freerider69 (24. Juni 2006)

TREKKINGER; Mit Fullface Helm wäre der nich so verschrabt!!!!
Naja tja selbaschuld!!!!


----------



## axl65 (24. Juni 2006)

Vollbremsung mit Fahrrad endet tödlich

Berlin (dpa/bb) - Eine Vollbremsung mit seinem Fahrrad ist für einen 55-Jährigen tödlich geendet. Nach Polizeiangaben vom Samstag hatte der Mann am Donnerstag in Berlin-Pankow versucht, einem Zusammenstoß mit einem aus einer Einfahrt kommenden Autos zu entgehen. Durch die abrupte Bremsung schleuderte er jedoch über den Lenker und schlug mit dem Kopf auf dem Pflaster auf. Der Radfahrer war zunächst noch mit einem Rettungshubschrauber ins Krankenhaus gebracht worden. Dort starb er aber am Freitagabend.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
erschienen am 24.06.2006 um 10:13 Uhr



[email protected]'s ergüssen hier,wahrscheinlich nur zu blöd zum fahren!!!


----------



## Cooler (24. Juni 2006)

Die Frage ist  *mit *oder *ohne Helm?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaykay187 (24. Juni 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> So klang das, was Ihr beide geschrieben habt, (für mich) aber nicht. Was Ihr geschrieben habt, klang für mich eindeutig wie "Helme sind gut, weil wir nicht für andere Leute zahlen wollen, wenn diese fahrlässig gehandelt haben".



Nur mal fürs Protokoll: Auf "Mit etwas Glück.." kann zumindest in meiner Region häufig ein negatives Ereignis folgen. In diesem Fall hatte es überhaupt keine Wertigkeit und war schlicht Mundart.

Es ging mir hier um etwas wie "Wenn es erst durch den Geldbeutel geht, werden eh alle Helm tragen". Ohne dabei festzulegen, ob Helme gut oder schlecht sind. 

Ich unterstütze die Solidargemeinschaft immer noch, obwohl ich es mir seit nunmehr fast 15 Jahren aussuchen kann. Ich komme erst jetzt mit den angekündigten Bemessungsgrenzen wirklich ins schlingern. Als Selbständiger müsste ich dann an die 750+ Euro zahlen. 
Wenn es um die Solidargemeinschaft geht, fällt mir nicht in erster Linie ein wen ich ausgrenzen möchte, sondern wen ich reinholen würde . 

Ich bin aber durchaus ein Freund von Risikozuschlägen. Diese widerum sehe ich aber nicht beim Sportler, der sich ja die Verletzungen nicht absichtlich zufügt, sondern z.B bei Alkohol und Zigaretten. (oder Skianfänger auf schwarzen Pisten )  Sprich alles, was man sich wider besseren Wissens zufügt. Bei der Verfettung der Deutschen bin ich der Meinung, das der normale Bürger zumindest bis heute nicht der alleinige Schuldige ist. Völlig falsche Ernährungslehren, eine Industrie die verantwortungslos mit der Gesundheit Aller umgeht und eine Politik die seit Jahrzehnten tatenlos zusieht, sind hier zum größtenteil Schuld.

Mein größtes Problem mit der Solidargemeinschaft ist aber, dass sie von Leuten gestaltet wird, die sich nicht daran beteiligen.


----------



## trekkinger (24. Juni 2006)

Cooler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist  *mit *oder *ohne Helm?*


----------



## Mischiman (25. Juni 2006)

Ich schätze, ohne Helm, geht aber nicht ganz hervor:
Pressemeldung 24.06.2006 - 09:05 Uhr Radfahrer nach Verkehrunfall verstorben
@Jaykay: mit Deinem letzten Beitrag sprichst Du mir total aus der Seele.  Ich bin wirklich voll Deiner Meinung!

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## JoolstheBear (25. Juni 2006)

Nun , ich denke es ist der Falsche weg die Deutschen weiter zu entmündigen (das tuen wir schon indes genug ...) es liegt nun mal in der Natur der Deutschen alles was passieren kann irgendwo in Vorschriften zu manifestieren , so das wahrscheinlich in 40 oder 50 jahren sogar nen Airbag im Bike Pflicht wird , oder aber das Radfahren ganz verboten wird , da es zu viele gefahren beinhaltet ...

fit halten und der Allgemeingesundheit kann man ja schließlich auch mit Laufen oder schwimmen im Knietiefen Wasser dienen ...

Klar unser Gesundheitssystem , genauso wie unsere Arbeitslosenversicherung wie auch unsere Rentenversicherung sind marode ... was jetzt schon die Auswirkungen hat wie :

Praxisgebühr , Zuzahlungen zu Arzneimitteln , Private Altersvorsorgungen , Harz 4 , weitere Einschnitte in das Arbeitslosengeld weil ja ach so viele betrügen ... 

also wird ein Sündenbock gesucht um weitere Einschnitte vorzunehmen , aber nicht da zu Sparen wo´s wehtut ... z.b. bei Beamtengehätern , Diäten und Ausgaben für Stattliche Verwaltungsaufgaben und einnahmequellen ...

daher ist es sicher auch Legitim wenn unser Staat die Größte Lobby weiter ankurbelt (Mütter und Familien mit Sozialem aragement und einem Hohen Sicherheitsbedürftniss) ... und Bald u.a. :

Helmpflicht , Zigarettenverbot , darlegung aller Persöhnlichen geheimnisse (Terrorangst) , Sondersteuer für Mc Donalds und wahrscheinlich sogar irgendwann ne Sondersteuer für Holzkohlegrills einführt (verfettung , kohlenmonoxydausstoß und die Verbrennung von knappen Resourcen ... vom Krebserregenedem Ruß mal abgesehen) 


oder anders gesagt ... die Bevölkerungsgruppe die der Beste Bildungsstand nachgesagt wird lässt sich am meisten Verarschen ...

Schließlich sind Nichthelmträger , Raucher , Rentner , Fastfoodkonsumenten undwasweißich an genau den Miseren in unseren Haushalten schuld die genau die Lobby der Wahlgänger , Beamten , Sozial eangierten kleinfamilien , Vorortbewohner, Politiker undwasweißich nicht betreffen ...

Deutschland ist ein Sozialstaat ...keine Frage ... aber irgendwie nur zu denen Sozial die die größte Lobby haben ...

Also Helm ja , aber weil es für mich eine Sportausrüstung darstellt und nicht weil ich an jeder Ecke Angst habe überfahren zu werden ...

... bei der Gelegenheit könnte man auch gleich wieder nen gebürenpflichtigen Radführerschein einführen ... Geld wird ja immer gebraucht ...



Helm ja , 

Helmpflicht nein ...


----------



## Friedrich I. (25. Juni 2006)

Eine Gesichtsbremse hab ich auch schon hinter mir. Sauber einen Superman über den Lenker gemacht, Gesicht hat als erstes den Boden berührt und die Straße war mit richtig groben Teer asphaltiert.

Resultat: Platzwunde am Kinn, Schneidezahn abgebrochen, Kieferbruch.

Allerdings ist das schon so lange her, da gabs halt noch keine Helme fürs Rad, und ich war jung und unschuldig


----------



## hardcoreidiot (25. Juni 2006)

ich gebe zu das ich auch nicht immer nen helm trage weil ich meinen hasse. und außerdem ist es mir zu lästig immer den helm aus und an zu ziehn. Ihr habt nach beispieln gefragt? Hab mal gesehn wie n typ n abflug über den lenker gemacht hat und sich auf dem boden den helm gespalten hat . allersings abgeschreckt hat mich das nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (25. Juni 2006)

ist ja schon zig mal hier gepostet worden aber der helm übernimmt ja auch keinen totalen schutz.
aber er hilft erstmal gegen kleinere platz- und schürfwunden.und wie oft fährt man durch den wald und bekommt äste und zweige an den kopf,das möchte
ich nicht ohne helm erleben,das scheppert manchmal gewaltig.

ich selber bin bis zu dem tag ohne helm gefahren als ich,durch meine eigene schuld,auf den asphalt geknallt bin.
dabei habe ich mir die rechte augenbraue so aufgerissen,da konnte man den kleinen finger in die wunde legen.desweiteren hatte ich auf der rechten wange eine große schürfwunde.

die augenbraue wurde mir super wieder genäht und man sieht es heute kaum.
aber ich möchte dies nicht nochmal erleben und ein helm hätte zumindrest diese beiden verletzungen verhindert.

also stellt sich für mich nicht mehr die frage ob mit oder ohne helm.
und diese teile sehen heute schon so cool aus,da kann man es auch nicht
an optischen makeln festmachen.

wir fahren manchmal mit mehreren leuten,starten dazu auch touraufrufe und eines ist eiserne regel-"ohne helm,kein mitkommen!!!".
bis jetzt kam nie einer ohne.


gruss axl


----------



## Journeyman (25. Juni 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> Nun , ich denke es ist der Falsche weg die Deutschen weiter zu entmündigen (das tuen wir schon indes genug ...) es liegt nun mal in der Natur der Deutschen alles was passieren kann irgendwo in Vorschriften zu manifestieren , so das wahrscheinlich in 40 oder 50 jahren sogar nen Airbag im Bike Pflicht wird , oder aber das Radfahren ganz verboten wird , da es zu viele gefahren beinhaltet ...


Dies liegt ja in der Natur des Deutschen bzw. des Menschen auch nicht nachzudenken und dann zu handeln bzw. selbstverantwortlich durchs Leben zu schreiten. Daher die ganzen Gesetze und Vorschriften.
Wie gedankenlos muß eine Mutter sein, wenn sie zum quatschen mit ihrer Freundin oder wer auch immer ihren Kinderwagen auf dem unübersichtlichen Radweg parkt. Auch wenn es an einer belebten Bushaltestelle ist. Aber wenn dann einer mit dem Rad ihr Kind auf den Asphalt wirft, dann ist das Geschrei groß.


----------



## dubbel (25. Juni 2006)

lasst doch trekkinger auch mal zu wort kommen!


----------



## AbsentMinded (25. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> lasst doch trekkinger auch mal zu wort kommen!



Stimmt, sein zurückhaltendes Gemurmel geht in dem Fred immer ungelesen unter.


----------



## trekkinger (25. Juni 2006)

Ich muss morgen wieder zu meinem Therapeuten, fühle mich so unverstanden. Werde auf dem Weg dahin den Helm ablassen, vllt. werde ich ja erlöst...


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (25. Juni 2006)

Alles so sinnlos hier...


----------



## wusel58 (25. Juni 2006)

Hattori Hanzo schrieb:
			
		

> Alles so sinnlos hier...


 
Du musst immer nach dem *tieferen* Sinn suchen......tief.....manchmal halt sehr tiiiieeeeffffffff


----------



## Nic_tq (25. Juni 2006)

Hi zusammen!

Dass man spätestens beim Biken im Gelände und auf jeden Fall erst recht beim Springen oder Droppen etc. Helm und Protektoren tragen sollte, ist wie ich glaube eigentlich unstrittig. Es gibt aber leider immer noch unverbesserliche, die sich erst mal so richtig wegtun müssen, bis sie es geschnallt haben.
Und ich spreche aus Erfahrung, wenn ich sage, dass es kein Vergnügen ist, die Leute anschließend aus dem Boden zu kratzen.

Zur Versicherung: Nach SGB V sind alle Mitglieder der gesetzlichen KV erstmal solidarisch und nach dem Gleichheitsprinzip versichert. Es gibt zwar mittlerweile Bonusprogramme einiger KV's für den regelmäßigen Arztbesuch etc. aber die Einstufung in Gefährdungsklassen oder nach Gesundheitszustand, wie zum Beispiel bei der Lebensversicherung, gibt es bislang noch nicht. Und es ist auch nicht davon auszugehen, dass sich dort innerhalb der nächsten 5 Jahre etwas tun wird.
Dementsprechend wird für jeden gezahlt, sei er beim Klettern abgestürzt oder beim Einkaufswagenschieben umgeklinkt. 
Natürlich kann man dann argumentieren und sagen: Wir versichern keinen mehr, der Extremsportarten ausübt oder sich in eigenes Risiko begibt. Das hieße dann, eine Versicherung wäre nur noch mit besonders hohen Beitragssätzen oder mit Zusatz-Unfallversicherung möglich.
Aber wäre das wirklich eine Lösung? Wenn es danach ginge, müsste man Übergewichtige, Untergewichtige, Raucher, Trinker, Autofahrer, Gepiercte, Hobby-Bastler und wen nicht alles mit höheren Beiträgen sanktionieren....

Bonusprogramme halte ich für vernünftig, aber Beitragserhöhungen für verschiedene Personengruppen sind wohl kaum gerecht zu realisieren.

So far...


----------



## trekkinger (25. Juni 2006)

Da seht ihr: Nie ohne Helm!


----------



## John Rico (25. Juni 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ein alleinverdienender Arbeiter mit 4 Frau und vier Kindern zahlt so gut wie nichts in die KV im Verhältnis zu dem was es kostet. Ist das fair?
> ...
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Ein Typ mit 4 Frauen? Das ist wirklich nicht fair, die Sau soll mal eine abgeben!   
(sorry, aber den musste ich mitnehmen)



			
				Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich bin aber durchaus ein Freund von Risikozuschlägen. Diese widerum sehe ich aber nicht beim Sportler, der sich ja die Verletzungen nicht absichtlich zufügt, sondern z.B bei Alkohol und Zigaretten. (oder Skianfänger auf schwarzen Pisten ) Sprich alles, was man sich wider besseren Wissens zufügt. *Bei der Verfettung der Deutschen bin ich der Meinung, das der normale Bürger zumindest bis heute nicht der alleinige Schuldige ist. Völlig falsche Ernährungslehren, eine Industrie die verantwortungslos mit der Gesundheit Aller umgeht und eine Politik die seit Jahrzehnten tatenlos zusieht, sind hier zum größtenteil Schuld.*


Da muss ich mich jetzt mal einklinken, ist zwar auch OT, aber bei sowas sträuben sich bei mir alle Nackenhaare!!!

Das ist genau der Ansatz den wir in Bezug auf den Helm und die Helmpflicht schon hatten, die Schuld immer bei den anderen zu suchen, als sich erstmal an die eigene Nase zu fassen.Schon mal im Supermarkt beim Einkaufen darauf geachtet, was die Leute um einen herum aufs Laufband legen?!? Ich komme mir da manchmal schon blöd vor und wurde schon mehrmals komisch angeguckt (ist wirklich so), da ich statt TK-Pizza, Chips, Gummibärchen und Dosennahrung fast nur Gemüse, Obst, frisches Fleich und Fisch einkaufe und noch selber koche.
Ich wollte schonmal ne Erhebung machen, und den Bauchumfang mit den Kalorien auf dem Laufband vergleichen, kommt garantiert ne schöne Proportionalität bei raus!

Sicher gibt es viele ungesunde Sachen zu kaufen, keine Frage. Aber warum wurde das denn die letzten Jahre immer mehr? Doch nur, weil die Nachfrage das Angebot regelt! Und niemand ist zu blöd, mal auf der Packung auf die Zutatenliste zu schauen, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass jedem(!) klar ist, dass ne Banane gesünder ist als ne Tafel Schokolade.
Mittlerweile gibt es (leider) viele Menschen, die künstliche Aromen für die natürlichen halten und die natürlichen nicht mehr mögen. Daran siehst du doch, dass diese Leute schon ewig kein frisches Obst und Gemüse mehr hatten, und daran sind die ganz allein schuld.
Wenn du die Verantwortung bei den Dicken auf die Industrie schiebst, ist auch kein Alkoholiker, kein Raucher, kein Drogenabhängiger selbst schuld, sondern die Firmen, die das Zeug verkaufen. Etwas seltsame Logig...

Mindestens 80 % der Übergewichtigen sind ganz alleine selber Schuld, und das ist ne vorsichtige Schätzung!
Wenn sich alle nur gesund ernähren würden, würde es in den Supermärkten auch nur noch gesunde Dinge geben. Einfach auf dem Grund, dass die Industrie nunmal Geld verdienen will und das anbietet, was gekauft wird, egal ob nun Gummibärchen oder Biobananen.

Sorry, ist auch völlig OT, aber das musste mal raus, dieses Geseier über die armen Dicken kann ich einfach nicht hören! (Geht nicht gegen dich, Jaykay)


Um zum Thema zurückzukommen:
In einer der zig vorigen Diskussionen zu dem Thema hat mal jemand geschrieben, dass derjenige, der den Sinn eines Helms bezweifelt, in seinem Kopf nichts hat, was sich zu schützen lohnt.
Ist zwar recht provokant, aber ich fand's gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (25. Juni 2006)

Hi
Heut hats mich auch erwischt zu schnell in der Kurve und das Vorderrad ging weg auf Schotter.
Diverse Schürfwunden, Prellungen und 1 tieferer Schnitt mußte geklebt werden.
Unteranderem bin ich auch hart mit dem Helm aufgeschlagen der ist jetzt etwas
deformiert ich will nicht wissen wie es ohne ausgegangen wäre.
Deshalb auch meine Meinung dazu wer ohne Helm fährt kann auch nicht viel
im Kopf haben zum schützen !!


----------



## Jaykay187 (26. Juni 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ist auch völlig OT, aber das musste mal raus, dieses Geseier über die armen Dicken kann ich einfach nicht hören! (Geht nicht gegen dich, Jaykay)




Ich kann Deine Einstellung ziemlich gut verstehen und wüsste auch auch nicht warum ich sie kritisieren sollte. 
Mit 74kg auf 181 leiste ich hier keine Lobbyarbeit. Ich werde die Dicken auch nicht aus der Verantwortung nehmen, sondern ich behaupte lediglich, dass sie an der Misere nicht allein schuld sind. Bei der Verantwortung von Industrie und Politik sehe ich nicht das Jetzt, sondern die Jahrzehnte vorher in denen trotz besseren Wissens, Chancen der Aufklärung bei den Essgewohnheiten nicht genutzt wurden. Bestimmte "brandneue" Aufdeckungen sind seit über 40 Jahren bekannt. In diesen 40Jahren haben aber Generationen gelebt, die auf eine besondere Aufklärung des Staates angewiesen waren, weil es z.B. das Internet noch nicht gab. Auch heute gibt es in etlichen Familen die "Nachkriegsdiät" wo zigtausend Kalorien auf den Teller kommen. Auch wenn der Junge heute nicht im Bergbau, sondern in der Sparkasse arbeitet.  Oder Pommes, Pommes und nochmal Pommes, weil beide Eltern Jobs haben und für kochen keine Zeit bleibt. Hinzu kommt das die meisten Dicken eine völlig veränderte Wahrnehmung von sich selbst haben und sich für viel dünner halten. Heute ändert sich die Situation dadurch, das viele Fernsehsendungen über das Thema Ernährung kommen. Für die die es betrifft, ist es aber trotzdem ein harter Weg das zu ändern. Die meisten meinen ja bestimmt auch sich gesund zu ernähren. (z.B. 80% der Amerikaner halten sich für umweltbewusst ) 
Außerdem muss Nahrung muss bei Deutschen nunmal billig sein. Billig heißt vor allem Zucker und Fett. Welche Risikofaktoren daraus entstehen, wissen wie schon erwähnt die Industrie und Teile der Politik seit den 60ern! Trotzdem wird z.B. Zucker subventioniert, damit er möglichst allen Speisen billig zugemischt werden kann. Gute Lobbyarbeit zahlt sich eben aus. Wenn interessiert schon die Volksgesundheit.  
Wenn ich heute versuche Zuckerfrei zu leben, ist das fast ein unmögliches Unterfangen. 

Es geht nicht darum die Dicken zu schonen, aber man muss erkennen das es ein langer Weg zu den vielen Übergewichtigen war, wo viele Chancen der Veränderung trotz besserem Wissen nicht genutzt worden sind. Ein Dicker ist nicht als eine einzelne Person zu sehen, sondern die Summe an Übergewichtigen (50%) als gewachsenes gesamtgesellschaftliches Problem. 
Natürlich kann man auch sagen, das alle Dicken an ihrem Problem selbst schuld sind. Es ist ja in sofern nicht mal unwahr. Sie hätten sich ja informieren können. Wir sollten aber auch berücksichtigen, das die Intelligenz der Dicken dem Bevölkerungsschnitt entspricht 

Vielleicht hast Du auch einfach nur Glück gehabt, dass deine Eltern Zeit hatten für dich zu kochen oder sich um Ernährungsthemen gekümmert haben. Dazu bist Du jung und lebst in einer Zeit, wo man sämtliches Wissen erreichen kann. 


Achso ich bin immer noch der Meinung das ein Helm gut für mich ist


----------



## Journeyman (26. Juni 2006)

Soviel Dummheit hab ich noch nicht erlebt.
Rico, du kannst dich mit Oettinger (Ministerpräsident Baden-Württemberg) auf einen Stufe stellen. Der sieht das Unheil in Kosten verursachenden Problemen auch immer bei den anderen. Seien es die Raucher, Dicken oder Sportler.
Um dein Thema mal anzuschneiden. Nicht jeder Dicke kann unbedingt was dafür. Es kann auch hormonelle oder eine gestörte Drüsenfunktion sein. Nicht immer ist die Ernährung daran schuld.
Und was ist mit Drogenabhängigen?


----------



## alltagsradler (26. Juni 2006)

axl65 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollbremsung mit Fahrrad endet tödlich
> 
> Eine Vollbremsung mit seinem Fahrrad ist für einen 55-Jährigen tödlich geendet. Nach Polizeiangaben vom Samstag hatte der Mann am Donnerstag in Berlin-Pankow versucht, einem Zusammenstoß mit einem aus einer Einfahrt kommenden Autos zu entgehen. Durch die abrupte Bremsung schleuderte er jedoch über den Lenker und schlug mit dem Kopf auf dem Pflaster auf.
> 
> ...



Och Kinners.  

Der gute Mann fuhr links auf dem Radweg. *Das* ist gef"ahrlich, ob es von 
der STVB so angeordnet ist, oder auch nicht. 
Kein Autofahrer rechnet mit irgendwas auf der
linken Seite, was schneller ist als ein Fussgaenger.
(hier koennte der Autist auch aus der Einfahrt ged"ost sein, but who knows)

Der Radfahrer konnte offensichtlich nicht sonderlich gut seine Bremse bedienen. 
Das ist eine trainierbare Geschichte, das Training muss leider so oft wiederholt werden, 
bis es in die Reflexe "ubergeht.

*Was* er sich an seinem Kopf getan hat, steht dort gar nicht.
Mutmassungen zufolge wird er wahrscheinlich aufs Gesicht gefallen sein.
Nochmal: wer f"ahrt in der Stadt mit Integralhelm?

Woran er dann gestorben ist, steht dort auch nicht. Und die Polizei f"uhlte
sich nicht mal gem"ussigt, "uber den fehlenden Helm zu schreiben. 
Das tun die sonst ziemlich oft 
(in demselben Tonfall, wie die 'Prediger' in diesem Forum)


----------



## John Rico (26. Juni 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel Dummheit hab ich noch nicht erlebt.
> Rico, du kannst dich mit Oettinger (Ministerpräsident Baden-Württemberg) auf einen Stufe stellen. Der sieht das Unheil in Kosten verursachenden Problemen auch immer bei den anderen. Seien es die Raucher, Dicken oder Sportler.
> Um dein Thema mal anzuschneiden. Nicht jeder Dicke kann unbedingt was dafür. Es kann auch hormonelle oder eine gestörte Drüsenfunktion sein. Nicht immer ist die Ernährung daran schuld.
> Und was ist mit Drogenabhängigen?


Solche Leute wie dich liebe ich ja!
Bei dir ist also jeder, der nicht deine Meinung vertritt, gleich dumm?!? Ich habe meine Meinung, und die passt vielleicht nicht jedem (vor allem nicht denen, die mehr als ein paar Gramm zuviel haben), aber das ist noch lange kein Grund, mich hier als dumm zu bezeichnen oder mich auf andere Art zu beleidigen!!!

Zum Sachlichen:
Ich habe gesagt, dass 80 % der Dicken selber schuld sind. Sicher gibt es Menschen, die krankhaft dick sind, das ist ein ganz anderes Thema und sicher für die Betroffenen nicht einfach! Aber erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass das mehr als 20 % sind, das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht?!?
Und meine Äußerung beruhte einzig und alleine darauf, dass Jaykay die Verantwortung für das Übergewicht zumindest zu großen Teilen von den Dicken auf andere (Industrie, Politik) übertragen hat. Dass ist für mich "die Schuld bei anderen suchen", ich habe ja gerade gesagt, dass die Leute sich zuerst mal an die eigene Nase fassen sollen.

Ich treibe seit ich denken kann viel Sport, habe im Elternhaus recht gesund gelebt, achte jetzt noch deutlich mehr darauf und musste in meinem bisherigen Leben (was noch nicht sooo lang ist) leider trotzdem gesundheitlich schon so viel ******* durchmachen, dass es für zwei Leben reicht! Und da kotzen mich Leute einfach an, die nur Dreck fressen, ihren Arsch nicht von der Couch hochkriegen und dann rumjammern, dass die böse Industrie sie dick gemacht hat und sie dafür gar nichts können (das war jetzt sehr direkt vormuliert)!
Außerdem gehöre ich zu den Leuten, die immer hart am Untergewicht kratzen, egal was und wieviel sie essen. Und wenn man sich jahrelang Sprüche wie "dünner Hering, dich kann man ja mit nem Handtuch in zwei Teile hauen, pass auf dass dich der Wind nicht wegweht, ..." anhören muss (vor allem in der Jugend, wo die Figur halt noch nicht so athletisch ist), und dass ist völlig OK, aber wenn man selber zu jemandem mal sagt "ein paar Gramm weniger würden dir auch nicht schaden", dann ist man bei allen, nicht nur bei der entsprechenden Person, der böse Buhmann. 

Jaykay sagte, dass die Aufklärung heute besser ist als früher, OK mag sein. Aber jeder, desser IQ ein Toastbrot übersteigt, sollte doch spätestens dann merken, dass (am Essen) was nicht stimmt, wenn man die eigenen Füße nicht mehr sehen kann! Ich verlange, nein ich will gar nicht, dass jeder ein Sixpack hat und sich als Covermodell für Men's Health oder Playboy eignet. Aber es gibt einen Bereich, in dem man sich bewegen kann, der gesundheitlich problemlos ist (sowohl nach oben als auch nach unten), und es gibt einen Bereich, der gesundheitliche Schäden nach sich zieht. Und wer in diesem zweiten Bereich liegt, nicht zu den wenigen krankhaft Dicken gehört und sich wissentlich selber gefährdet, den kann und will ich in keinster Weise irgendwie in Schutz nehmen.
Und auch wenn ich zuvor in diese Richtung noch gar nicht argumentiert habe, ja, solche Leute sollten ähnlich wie zum Beispiel Raucher an den entstehenden Kosten beteiligt werden, da sie ihre Gesundheit wissentlich und vorsetzlich aufs Spiel setzten, und da hört bei mir der Solidaritätsgedanke auf!


Mit Helm fahre ich auch immer noch  , aber da das Thema (mal wieder) abgearbeitet zu sein scheint, habe ich mich etwas ausführlicher zu dem OT-Thema ausgelassen...


----------



## Jaykay187 (26. Juni 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem gehöre ich zu den Leuten, die immer hart am Untergewicht kratzen, egal was und wieviel sie essen. Und wenn man sich jahrelang Sprüche wie "dünner Hering, dich kann man ja mit nem Handtuch in zwei Teile hauen, pass auf dass dich der Wind nicht wegweht, ..." anhören muss (vor allem in der Jugend, wo die Figur halt noch nicht so athletisch ist), und dass ist völlig OK, aber wenn man selber zu jemandem mal sagt "ein paar Gramm weniger würden dir auch nicht schaden", dann ist man bei allen, nicht nur bei der entsprechenden Person, der böse Buhmann.
> 
> ...Aber jeder, desser IQ ein Toastbrot übersteigt, sollte doch spätestens dann merken, dass (am Essen) was nicht stimmt, wenn man die eigenen Füße nicht mehr sehen kann! Ich verlange, nein ich will gar nicht, dass jeder ein Sixpack hat und sich als Covermodell für Men's Health oder Playboy eignet. Aber es gibt einen Bereich, in dem man sich bewegen kann, der gesundheitlich problemlos ist (sowohl nach oben als auch nach unten), und es gibt einen Bereich, der gesundheitliche Schäden nach sich zieht.



Es scheint ja, das Du noch einiges zu verarbeiten hast. (Bitte keine Schläge, verteilen - es war nett gemeint ) Letztendlich machst Du genau das gleiche, wie die Leute, die dich gehänselt haben. Du fragst auch nicht nach dem Warum. Natürlich erkennen die Menschen, dass sie ab einen gewissen Grad übergewichtig sind. Bis dahin stehen aber schon 15-20kg mehr auf der Waage. 
Ich behaupte das (nahezu) niemand gerne Fett ist. Allein das dokumentiert doch die Schwierigkeit des Problems. Die meisten Dicken leben ihr Leben unzufrieden. Jeder Mensch weiß wie schwer es ist, konsequent gegenüber sich selbst zu sein. 

3/4 meines bisherigen Lebens mußte ich mich um mein Gewicht nicht kümmern und konnte nahezu alles essen was ich wollte. Erst im letzten Viertel musste ich den Sport auch als Gewichtsregulierung heranziehen. Soll ich mich jetzt hierhin stellen, über Dicke herziehen und allen erklären, das es leicht ist das Gewicht zu halten? Never! Ich hab einfach verdammt viel Schwein gehabt, das mir die ganzen Pommes, BigMacs, Chips, Eis und andere Süssigkeiten mir zumindest gewichtsmäßig nichts anhaben konnten.

BTW: Als Exraucher weiss ich auch was Sucht ist 

Edit: Was für mich übrigens nicht heißt, das man Dicke nicht auf die "paar Gramm" zuviel hinweisen darf.


----------



## John Rico (26. Juni 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint ja, das Du noch einiges zu verarbeiten hast. (Bitte keine Schläge, verteilen - es war nett gemeint ) Letztendlich machst Du genau das gleiche, wie die Leute, die dich gehänselt haben. Du fragst auch nicht nach dem Warum. Natürlich erkennen die Menschen, dass sie ab einen gewissen Grad übergewichtig sind. Bis dahin stehen aber schon 15-20kg mehr auf der Waage.


Wenn ich im Supermarkt vor mir jemanden sehe, der kaum noch durch die Kasse passt und auf dem Band 20.000 bis 30.000 Kalorien liegen hat, muss ich nicht wirklich nach dem "Warum" fragen, oder? Man braucht doch nur mal in die Staaten zu gucken, die sind da leider wieder unser Vorbild. Dort hat die breite Masse extremes Übergewicht, und eine deutlich kleinere Gruppe ist schon fast im Fitness-Wahn. Die Mittelschicht stirbt fast aus. Und so wird es bei uns auch bald sein, leider...



> Ich behaupte das (nahezu) niemand gerne Fett ist. Allein das dokumentiert doch die Schwierigkeit des Problems. Die meisten Dicken leben ihr Leben unzufrieden. Jeder Mensch weiß wie schwer es ist, konsequent gegenüber sich selbst zu sein.


Jeder (die Kranken ausgenommen, denke das ist klar) könnte aber etwas dagegen tun. Mich stört einfach, dass Dicke häufig noch in Schutz genommen werden. Wenn jemand deutliches Übergewicht hat und nichts dagegen tut, ist diese Person ganz alleine selber schuld. Das Abnehmen Disziplin erfordert und am Anfang nicht einfach ist, ist keine Frage. Es liegt vielleicht auch an meinen Erlebnissen, die ich bisher leider hatte, aber wenn man Sachen durchstehen musste, die man nicht beeinflussen konnte und an denen viele zerbrochen wären, dann hat man vielleicht kein Verständnis mehr für Menschen, die so leichtfertig und gewissenlos mit sich und ihrem Körper umgehen.



> 3/4 meines bisherigen Lebens mußte ich mich um mein Gewicht nicht kümmern und konnte nahezu alles essen was ich wollte. Erst im letzten Viertel musste ich den Sport auch als Gewichtsregulierung heranziehen. Soll ich mich jetzt hierhin stellen, über Dicke herziehen und allen erklären, das es leicht ist das Gewicht zu halten? Never! Ich hab einfach verdammt viel Schwein gehabt, das mir die ganzen Pommes, BigMacs, Chips, Eis und andere Süssigkeiten mir zumindest gewichtsmäßig nichts anhaben konnten.


Ich stelle mich nicht hin und ziehe über Dicke her, eben weil ich diese dummen Sprüche früher gehasst habe. Aber ich kann auch kein Verständnis aufbringen. Ein Beispiel: Wenn ich Rückenschmerzen habe, kann ich mich entweder auf die Couch hucken und nichts tun oder Übungen machen, Muskeln aufbauen und dem Ganzen entgegenwirken. Ich entscheide mich für's zweite. Wenn jemand den ersten, einfachen Weg nimmt, bitte, aber bemitleiden werde ich diese Person dann bestimmt nicht, wenn sie sich in 5 Jahren gar nicht mehr rühren kann.


Es mag wirklich an meinen Erfahrungen liegen, dass ich mittlerweile eine zugegebenermaßen knallharte Einstellung habe. Aber extremes Gewicht über einen langen Zeitraum ist auch eine Form der wissentlichen Selbstzerstörung, und da wird niemand bei mir auf Verständnis stoßen.
Um Missverständnisse auszuschließen. Wenn ich von "dick" und "Übergewicht" spreche, meine ich den Bereich, wo es gesundheitlich bedenklich wird. Ein kleiner Bierbauch und ein paar Kilo zu viel würde ich selber zwar auch nicht haben wollen, aber wenn andere damit zufrieden sind, habe ich da überhaupt keine Probleme mit!


----------



## Cooler (26. Juni 2006)

Was die sollen unsere Vorbilder sein? Ja, die Sportler die dort wohnen, aber sicher nicht die Fetten. Menschen die sich kaum mehr bewegen können sind da keine Seltenheit.

Dann sollten die halt mal anfangen gesünder zu essen. Ich gehe auch in Mcdonnalds, bin aber ganz normal gewichtig (70Kg 178cm). Wieso ich in den Mac gehe, weil es günstig ist, also sonst wo. Die Konkurenz dazu sind Kebap oder Bratwürste letzere haben aber mehr Fett als ein Burger von Mc. 
Das Problem ist nicht das Essen, das Problem ist der Bewegungsmangel.

Anstatt die Konzerne zu beschuldigen müsste man die Regeriung beschuldigen. Die haben es einfach nicht wahrgenommen. 

Bei uns bezahlt die Krankenkasse ein Teil des Fitnessabo...  Das ist voll guet. Solche Fördermassnahmen sollten auch andere Staaten einführen.
Wobei ich noch anmerken muss, bei uns bezahlt man Krankenkasse ca. 200.-/Monat. Bei euch in D bezahlt dies mütterchen Staat.

Das ist ja auch das Problem in D. Würde in D auch jeder selber Krankenkasse bezalen müssen, und teilweisse die Artzrechnung selber bezahlen (bei mir z.b bis CHF 1500.-/Jahr selber) würden auch weniger zum Artz gehen, wegen jedem kleinen Schmerz. Solche gibts bei uns auch, aber viel weniger.

now back to topic  

Danke.


----------



## Jaykay187 (26. Juni 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich im Supermarkt vor mir jemanden sehe, der kaum noch durch die Kasse passt und auf dem Band 20.000 bis 30.000 Kalorien liegen hat, muss ich nicht wirklich nach dem "Warum" fragen, oder? Man braucht doch nur mal in die Staaten zu gucken, die sind da leider wieder unser Vorbild. Dort hat die breite Masse extremes Übergewicht, und eine deutlich kleinere Gruppe ist schon fast im Fitness-Wahn. Die Mittelschicht stirbt fast aus. Und so wird es bei uns auch bald sein, leider...



http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3929475081/303-5405347-4504230?v=glance&n=299956
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3934647502/303-5405347-4504230?v=glance&n=299956

In diesen beiden Büchern kannst Du unter anderem nachlesen, warum die Amerikaner so gut wie keine Chance hatten ihrem Übergewicht zu entgehen. 

Aber jeder soll dort Schwarz-Weiß malen, wo es ihm wichtig erscheint. Ich möchte auch Deine Überzeugungen gar nicht ändern. Es muss aber auch Stimmen geben, die zu vermitteln suchen. Bei diesem Thema male ich nun mal "Grau". Auch wenn es mir bei manchem Anblick wirklich schwerfällt und ein "zartes" Rosa mein komplettes Sichfeld füllt. In diesem Sinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaykay187 (26. Juni 2006)

Cooler schrieb:
			
		

> Anstatt die Konzerne zu beschuldigen müsste man die Regeriung beschuldigen. Die haben es einfach nicht wahrgenommen.
> Danke.



Stimmt. Z.B. 6 Milliarden Euro Subventionen (Europa) für die Zuckerindustrie aus Steuermitteln hat die Politk einfach nicht wahrgenommen


----------



## AbsentMinded (26. Juni 2006)

Cooler schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns bezahlt die Krankenkasse ein Teil des Fitnessabo...  Das ist voll guet. Solche Fördermassnahmen sollten auch andere Staaten einführen.
> Wobei ich noch anmerken muss, bei uns bezahlt man Krankenkasse ca. 200.-/Monat. Bei euch in D bezahlt dies mütterchen Staat.
> 
> 
> Danke.



Ähm, ich scheine im falschen Teil der BRD zu wohnen und bezahle meine Krankenversicherung (DEUTLICH mehr als 200) selber.


----------



## trekkinger (26. Juni 2006)

alltagsradler schrieb:
			
		

> Och Kinners.
> 
> Der gute Mann fuhr links auf dem Radweg. *Das* ist gef"ahrlich, ob es von
> der STVB so angeordnet ist, oder auch nicht.
> ...


Das alles relativiert natürlich den nutzen eines Helms erheblich. 

Man stelle sich vor, das Vorderrad blockiert plötzlich aus irgendeinem Grund -kann ja schnell mal passieren- , da könnte man Bremsen trainiert haben, auf der besseren rechten Wegseite gefahren sein, trotzdem hätte hier ein Helm mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit schlimmeres verhindert. 


Nie ohne Helm!​


----------



## Journeyman (26. Juni 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Leute wie dich liebe ich ja!
> Bei dir ist also jeder, der nicht deine Meinung vertritt, gleich dumm?!? Ich habe meine Meinung, und die passt vielleicht nicht jedem (vor allem nicht denen, die mehr als ein paar Gramm zuviel haben), aber das ist noch lange kein Grund, mich hier als dumm zu bezeichnen oder mich auf andere Art zu beleidigen!!!
> 
> Zum Sachlichen:


Wenn du also meinst das ein Teil der Übergewichtigen selber daran schuld sind, weil sie ihren dicken Hintern nicht von der Couch bekommen, also zu wenig Selbstmotivation haben um dies zu ändern unter dem Vorwand gesünder zu leben und diese dann auch für die Folgekosten etc. dafür selber aufkommen sollen. Wo willst du da einen Schlußstrich ziehen, also wo soll der Anfang und das Ende sein?
Drogenabhängige, Alkoholiker, Raucher, Extremsportler und selbst der Breitensport müßte dann auch davon betroffen sein. Zig hundert Verletzte durch Freizeitkicker, viele Brüche bei Mountainbiker usw..
Und meine Gesundheit kann ich auch wissentlich und vorsetzlich aufs Spiel setzten in dem ich zum Beispiel arbeiten gehe. Bäcker mit Staublunge und Mehlzähnen (ich glaub das heißt so), Bauarbeiter mit kaputten Rücken.
Also entweder du bist für eine Solidargemeinschaft und jeder zahlt auch für die  Anderen ob nun selbst verschuldet oder nicht, oder wir schaffen das Sozialsystem generell ab und jeder zahlt seine Versicherung für sich.
Aber ein Mischmasch kann es nicht geben, daher meinte ich Dummheit. Wenn dir der Begriff nicht gefällt, dann ok, dann eben nicht weit genug nachgedacht.
Was soll mit den Menschen passieren die finaziell nicht in der Lage sind sich selber in ausreichender Höhe zu versichern?
Lassen wir diese verrecken oder sollen wir die Loser die ihr Leben durch Alkohol, Drogen, Tabakkonsum vorsätzlich gefährden und andere passiv mit ins Unglück stürzen gleich eleminieren?
Hatten wir doch schon mal so ähnlich.

Und mal abgesehen davon mit 25 hat man noch leicht reden was das Gewicht angeht. Wenn du die 40 überschritten hast, dann könnten wir uns nochmal darüber unterhalten. Mit 25 war ich auch noch der fliegende Bleistift aufm Motorrad (65kg bei 183cm). Vor einem Jahr gings dann los. Aufgehört zu rauchen, lange Zeit kein Sport durch Unfall, nicht viel mehr gegessen als früher, aber dafür mehr selbstgemachtes anstatt Frostfutter und schon waren mal schnell etliche kg mehr auf der Uhr (86kg bei 182cm).


----------



## Mischiman (26. Juni 2006)

@Journeyman: Du verstehst mich wenigstens! 

@John Rico: Du erinnerst mich an so Typen von den Fernsehtalkshows, denen irgendwann die Freundin gesagt hat, dass sie zu dünn sind und abgehauen ist. Das haben diese dann oft nicht verkraftet und werden Fitness-Junkey und bekämpfen alle nicht-perfekten Menschen, weil diese sie nur an eigene Unzulänglichkeiten erinnern. 

Und sprich bitte nicht wieder für uns, wenn Du die 'Staaten' als "unser Vorbild" bezeichnest, für mich und viele andere hier sind diese eher "abschreckendes Beispiel". Aber Polarisation und Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft scheint Dir ja zu gefallen.  

Noch zwei Dinge für Dich zum grübeln:

ab wann fängt Übergewicht an, ungesund zu sein?
gibt es vieleicht auch Übergewichtige, die ähnlich Traumatisierendes wie Du oder noch Schlimmeres erfahren haben könnten?
Du solltest mehr unter Menschen gehen.  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## John Rico (26. Juni 2006)

@Journeyman:
Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was eine persönliche Beleidigung mit einer Diskussion zu tun hat, aber egal....
Du hast sicher recht, dass man keine Grenze ziehen kann und theoretisch bei jedem individuell entscheiden müßte, was es für Ursachen hat und wie und ob die Person selber schuld ist. Und das ist unmöglich, keine Frage. Daher wird man sowas auch nie gesetzlich regeln können.
Meine Aussage sollte nur sein, dass es viele Leute gibt, die sich einen Dreck um ihre Gesundheit kümmern, und das stört mich.
Und ich denke es ist immer noch ein Unterschied, ob jemand durch seinen Job eventuell ges. Probleme bekommt oder ob jemand 20 Jahre mit 180 kg rumläuft und dann zwangsläufig kaputte Knie hat. Und Sportverletzungen sind bis auf wenige extreme Sportarten eher die Ausnahme, schließlich verletzen sich nur wenige im Vergleich zur Zahl der Sporttreibenden, und für den Rest hat es schließlich positive Effekte.

Übrigens finde ich 86 kg bei 1,82 m völlig OK, das hat für mich nichts mit Übergewicht zu tun.


@Mischiman:
Ich meinte das "Vorbild" in der Richtung, dass man bei vielen Dingen in die Staaten schauen kann und dann weiß, wie es in 5-10 Jahren bei uns aussieht. War vielleicht ne unglückliche Wortwahl. Ich möchte den Amis nicht nacheifern, Gott bewahre!



> @John Rico: Du erinnerst mich an so Typen von den Fernsehtalkshows, denen irgendwann die Freundin gesagt hat, dass sie zu dünn sind und abgehauen ist. Das haben diese dann oft nicht verkraftet und werden Fitness-Junkey und bekämpfen alle nicht-perfekten Menschen, weil diese sie nur an eigene Unzulänglichkeiten erinnern.
> ...
> Du solltest mehr unter Menschen gehen.


Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass ich ganz stark hoffe, dass das als Spaß gemeint war.
Ich habe echt überlegt, ob ich überhaupt antworte, und den restlichen Text, den ich eigentlich schon geschrieben hatte, verkneif ich mir, aber ich kann dich nur bitten, lass es, das ist kein Thema für Späße und da versteh ich gar keinen Spaß!

Ich bin jetzt auch raus, es macht irgendwie keinen Spaß, mit Leuten zu disskutieren, die sofort persönlich werden, wenn man nicht ihrer Meinung ist.
Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu dumm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (28. Juni 2006)

Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert,
ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, darum bin ich blutverschmiert.
Wer konnte ahnen, daß sie so reagiert?
Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.


Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert,
zum Glück trug ich 'nen Integralhelm, darum ist mir nix passiert.
Man kann sagen, ich bin ziemlich irritiert.
Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.


----------



## Henry the Lion (28. Juni 2006)

Der Dichter, der Dichter, 
der kriegt eins auf die Lichter â¦


----------



## Mongoele (28. Juni 2006)

Henry the Lion schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dichter, der Dichter,
> der kriegt eins auf die Lichter



schön!


----------



## dubbel (28. Juni 2006)

Mongoele schrieb:
			
		

> schön!


schön? 
bildschön! wunderschön! 
dankeschön - bitteschön. 

der föhn macht getön *stöhn* (obszön)
mit gedröhn nach möhn auf den böen.


----------



## dubbel (28. Juni 2006)

jetzt brauch ich'n köm. 

gez. dubbel tausendschön.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (28. Juni 2006)

@dubbel 

Bist sogar ein Dichter...du Multitalent


----------



## wusel58 (28. Juni 2006)

staun auch......un ich Depp dachte, Dubbel könnt nur mitr Faust drauf haun...


----------



## Freistiler (28. Juni 2006)

Wurde auch Zeit dass mal jemand dafür sorgt dass man vom Thema abkommt. Sind ja nicht mehr zu aushalten, diese Helmthreads.


----------



## akeem (28. Juni 2006)

Zurück zum Thema:

_Nürtingen
Radfahrer lebensgefährlich verletzt


 Nürtingen - Zwei Radfahrer haben sich bei einer Kollision im Kreis Esslingen lebensgefährlich verletzt. Wie die Polizei mitteilte, stießen ein 39-jähriger und ein 57 Jahre alter Mann am Sonntagvormittag auf einem Radweg nahe Nürtingen frontal zusammen. Die Radfahrer, die beide keinen Helm trugen, prallten auch mit den Köpfen gegeneinander. Sie zogen sich dabei lebensgefährliche Kopfverletzungen zu und wurden mit Rettungshubschraubern in Kliniken transportiert.

dpa/lsw
25.06.2006 - aktualisiert: 25.06.2006, 19:27 Uhr_


----------



## Freistiler (28. Juni 2006)

Wieder zwei belehrt worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2006)

Freistiler schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder zwei belehrt worden...


 
Lernen durch Schmerzen ist zwar keine intelligente Lernmethode, 
aber sie ist meist die Nachhaltigste.


----------



## Proph (28. Juni 2006)

ich fahr nur auf touren mit helm. In der Stadt oder beim "durch-den-Wald-Cruisen" brauch ich keinen.


----------



## Folki (28. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Lernen durch Schmerzen ist zwar keine intelligente Lernmethode,
> aber sie ist meist die Nachhaltigste.



*Das*, lieber Erklärbär, wage ich in diesem Zusammenhang zu bezweifeln.

Dem pawlowschen Prinzip folgend (klassische Konditionierungstheorie) folgt einem bestimten Reiz (Unfall, Schädel kaputt, Schmerzen) zwar eine bestimmte Reaktion (Helm auf). Dieses Prinzip funktioniert aber nur befriedigend, wenn der Reiz konditioniert wird. (jedes Mal ohne Helm = jedes Mal Schädel kaputt). Zumindest aber ein erkennbarer Zusammenhang besteht (ohne Helm = oft Schädel kaputt).
Dies ist aber leider bzw. zum Glück nicht so! Die Erkennbarkeit eines Zusammenhanges erfordert hier eine stochastisch erkennbare Zuordnung zwischen dem (nur sehr selten) eintretenden Reiz und der erwarteten Reaktion. (erkennen: die Möglichkeit besteht)
Selbst wenn diese Zuordnung besteht, so muss das Verhältnis Aufwand-Nutzen nach Abwägung der Wahrscheinlichkeit dieses Risikos mit den zu erwarteten Folgen positiv sein.
Anders ausgedrückt: Der Aufwand (Unbequemlichkeit des Helms etc) muss selbst bei der Annahme, dass nur bei 10.000 Fahrten einmal ein positiver Effekt (Schädel *nicht* kaputt) eintritt, niedriger sein als das positiv empfundene (zweifelhafte) Vergnügen ständig ohne Helm zu radeln.
Den positiven effekt erkennen viele Leute leider erst, wenn der mit relativ geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit eintretende Schaden dann doch einmal auftritt - leider ist es dann oft zu spät.

PS: Nenn mich Klug********r


----------



## wusel58 (28. Juni 2006)

Folki schrieb:
			
		

> *Das*, lieber Erklärbär, wage ich in diesem Zusammenhang zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Dem pawlowschen Prinzip folgend (klassische Konditionierungstheorie) folgt einem bestimten Reiz (Unfall, Schädel kaputt, Schmerzen) zwar eine bestimmte Reaktion (Helm auf). Dieses Prinzip funktioniert aber nur befriedigend, wenn der Reiz konditioniert wird. (jedes Mal ohne Helm = jedes Mal Schädel kaputt). Zumindest aber ein erkennbarer Zusammenhang besteht (ohne Helm = oft Schädel kaputt).
> Dies ist aber leider bzw. zum Glück nicht so! Die Erkennbarkeit eines Zusammenhanges erfordert hier eine stochastisch erkennbare Zuordnung zwischen dem (nur sehr selten) eintretenden Reiz und der erwarteten Reaktion. (erkennen: die Möglichkeit besteht)
> ...


 
Das war doch ma n richtig schön logisch wissenschaftliches statement.....un ich dachte hier herscht die Pflicht, sinnentleertes Zeug zu brabbeln....


----------



## dubbel (28. Juni 2006)

man sollte beides draufhaben, mein junger padawan.


----------



## wusel58 (28. Juni 2006)

hab beides drauf.......hab in dieser Ecke des Forums bisweilen nur Schwierigkeiten das Eine vom Anderen zu unterscheiden.......


----------



## polo (28. Juni 2006)

wenn du ersteres draufhast, dann bitte ich dich darum, bei einer schriftart zu bleiben, sonst glaub ich's dir nicht.


----------



## wusel58 (28. Juni 2006)

Ist die Verpackung wichtig.....oder der Inhalt


----------



## wusel58 (28. Juni 2006)

Ich weiß...ich weiß...es ist die Orthographie !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2006)

Folki schrieb:
			
		

> *Das*, lieber Erklärbär, wage ich in diesem Zusammenhang zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Dem pawlowschen Prinzip folgend (klassische Konditionierungstheorie) folgt einem bestimten Reiz (Unfall, Schädel kaputt, Schmerzen) zwar eine bestimmte Reaktion (Helm auf). Dieses Prinzip funktioniert aber nur befriedigend, wenn der Reiz konditioniert wird. *(jedes Mal ohne Helm = jedes Mal Schädel kaputt). Zumindest aber ein erkennbarer Zusammenhang besteht (ohne Helm = oft Schädel kaputt).*
> *Dies ist aber leider bzw. zum Glück nicht so! Die Erkennbarkeit eines Zusammenhanges erfordert hier eine stochastisch erkennbare Zuordnung zwischen dem (nur sehr selten) eintretenden Reiz und der erwarteten Reaktion. (erkennen: die Möglichkeit besteht)*
> ...


 
Deswegen schrieb ich auch intelligente Lernmethode und nicht Verhaltenskonditionierung.

Obwohl die klassichen Konditionierung bei den gelegentlichen und notorischen Helmverweigern auf Dauer (mangels Intelligenz) besser zum behelmten Dauerzustand  führt, wenn man bei jeder Aufahrt o.g. Verweigerer an nicht vorhersehbaren Orten mit einen Dachlattenschlag vor den unbehelmten Kopf vom Bike holt.

Wie gesagt: Lernen durch Schmerzen. 
Der eine schneller, der andere langsamer.


----------



## Folki (28. Juni 2006)

wusel58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war doch ma n richtig schön logisch wissenschaftliches statement.....un ich dachte hier herscht die Pflicht, sinnentleertes Zeug zu brabbeln....



Sollte ich mit diesem Statement eine Pflichtverletzung begannen haben, so bitte ich darum, bei der Strafbemessung zu berücksichtigen, dass ich ansonsten einen ausgeprägten Hang zur Sinnlosigkeit habe. ich bin quasi ein Verfechter der intelligenten Sinnlosigkeit! Werden viele hier bestätigen  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Verweigerer an nicht vorhersehbaren Orten mit einen Dachlattenschlag vor den unbehelmten Kopf vom Bike holt.



Für diesen konstruktiven Vorschlag bin ich dir sehr dankbar - damit könnte die Unzulänglichkeit des Zufalls tatsächlich als Negativfaktor eliminiert werden!


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2006)

Folki schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ich mit diesem Statement eine Pflichtverletzung begannen haben, so bitte ich darum, bei der Strafbemessung zu berücksichtigen, dass ich ansonsten einen ausgeprägten Hang zur Sinnlosigkeit habe. *ich bin quasi ein Verfechter der intelligenten Sinnlosigkeit! Werden viele hier bestätigen*


 
Intelligente ignorieren dieses Statement.  



			
				Folki schrieb:
			
		

> Für diesen konstruktiven Vorschlag bin ich dir sehr dankbar - damit könnte die Unzulänglichkeit des Zufalls tatsächlich als Negativfaktor eliminiert werden!


 
Ich finde, wir Behelmte sollte bei Ausfahrten mit Unbehelmten dem Zufall Nachhilfe geben. Beim Nebeneinanderherfahren mit Unbehelmten reicht ein kurzer Ruck am Lenker oder Tritt gegen den Lenker.

Wichtig ist es, gerade bei resultierenden Kopfverletzungen bei der anschließenden Versorgung des Unfallopfer @treckingers Mantra zu sprechen:



			
				trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Nie ohne Helm!
> Nie ohne Helm!
> Nie ohne Helm!
> Nie ohne Helm!
> ...


 
Noch wichtiger ist aber bei Bekehrten, also vom Unbehelmten zum Behelmten, mit Lob und Leckerchen nicht zu sparen (Stichwort: positive Verhaltenskonditionierung):

*"Ja, Du bist ja ein ganz Braver, *
*das hast Du ja spuer gemacht, *
*kaum 23 mal auf die Schnauze gefallen *
*und schon was gelernt."*

Das Ganze mit einer freudigen, hohen Stimmlage und leichtem Getätschel auf den behelmten Hinterkopf des Bekehrten ausführen.

Dabei kleine Stücke von schmackhaften Power-Riegeln reichen.
Große Stücke oder gar ganze Riegel lenken durch das längeres Kauen von der Konditionierung ab.


----------



## DirkBrasil (28. Juni 2006)

Nun,
dann will ich auch was dzu schreiben.
Ich bin sicher kein Sicherheits- freak.
Ich fahre jedoch nun schon einige Jahre ausschließlich mit Helm.
Letztes Jahr ist mein Bruder quasi beim ausrollen in ne falsche Spur gekommen und ist über den Lenker gegangen. Mim Schädel hat er einen dicken Stein aus den Untergrund geschoben. Wenn er keinen Helm angehabt hätte.....
wir waren (nachdem wir noch nachhause gefahren sind) später noch im K- Haus
wegen ner Rippenprellung.
Wohl gemerkt, das war kein Race- Unfall, und ich bin mir sicher das das jedem passieren kann. (wir fahren seit ca. 15 Jahren)
Jute fahrt 
Dirk


----------



## Folki (28. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, wir Behelmte sollte bei Ausfahrten mit Unbehelmten dem Zufall Nachhilfe geben. Beim Nebeneinanderherfahren mit Unbehelmten reicht ein kurzer Ruck am Lenker oder Tritt gegen den Lenker.



Hierfür ein ganz besonderer Dank!
Du gibtst mit damit eine nachträgliche Rechtfertigung für meine bisherige Verhaltensweise!

PS: Wirksamer, weil größerer Überraschungseffekt, ist allerdings die Variante bei Entgegenkommenden anzuwenden: Man hebt den Arm wie zum Gruße, sobald man auf gleicher Höhe ist - schubs!

Der Gesichtsausdruck entschädigt jedesmal für sämtliche Strapazen die man gerade hinter sich gebracht hat.
Manchmal fahre ich meine Touren nur, um diesen Blick geniessen zu können!


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2006)

Folki schrieb:
			
		

> Hierfür ein ganz besonderer Dank!
> *Du gibtst mit damit eine nachträgliche Rechtfertigung für meine bisherige Verhaltensweise*!
> 
> PS: Wirksamer, weil größerer Überraschungseffekt, ist allerdings die Variante bei Entgegenkommenden anzuwenden: Man hebt den Arm wie zum Gruße, sobald man auf gleicher Höhe ist - schubs!
> ...


 
Das machst Du ganz prima,
Du bist wirklich ein Guter,
nimm ein Stückchen virtuellen Power-Riegel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (28. Juni 2006)

Wort1 Wort2 Wort3


----------



## wusel58 (28. Juni 2006)

Wort1 is genuschelt.......erst den Power Riegel runterschlucken......


----------



## Katzenjammer (28. Juni 2006)

Versteh kein wort ^^


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2006)

Katzenjammer schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh kein wort ^^


 
Wort1 = Der Helm
Wort2 = kann
Wort3 = Leben retten.


----------



## trekkinger (28. Juni 2006)

wusel58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wort1 is genuschelt.......erst den Power Riegel runterschlucken......


 Wort1+2 Wort3+4 Wort5+6 Wort7 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wort1 = Der Helm
> Wort2 = kann
> Wort3 = Leben retten.


Antwort1


----------



## AbsentMinded (28. Juni 2006)

Langsam mach ich mir echt Sorgen.


----------



## Hornisborn (28. Juni 2006)

Ja, ich bin einer der ohne Helm fährt. Ich weiss aus meiner Kindheit, das mich damals bei einem Unfall ein Helm gut geschützt hat. Letztes Wochenende gingen mir mehrere Leute auf die Nerven mit: Wie du fährst ohne Helm. Als ich dann vom Feldberg runter gefahren bin stand eine Familie am weges rand und das kleine Kind meinte, Guck mal der fährt ohne Helm. 
Oh man, ihr habt ja recht und ich kauf jetzt auch einen, aber wo bekomm ich den einen guten her und welche Marke? Werde den aber nur für Touren nutzen!


----------



## nisita (28. Juni 2006)

gut ist relativ.. einer der deinen kopf schÃ¼tzt, bekomsmte schon bei aldi / lidl / tchibo ab 10â¬ ... von der belÃ¼ftung, & komfore sind die abern icht wirklich toll, und vom aussehen natÃ¼rlich auch nicht 
gute preisleistung haben die von abus, ansonsten wÃ¼rde ich nur von den bekannten firmen wie bell, limar, casco, giro, cratoni, ked einen nehmen..


----------



## Hornisborn (28. Juni 2006)

Mit gut hatte ich gemeint, das der mich damals gut geschützt hat. Ich werd auch bestimmt kein Helm bei Aldi, Lidl usw. kaufen. wenn dann kauf ich mir schon einen richtigen. So weit ich micht erinnere war der den ich mal hatte von Bell.

Wie ist denn der Link von Bell? Finde den nicht.


----------



## gnss (28. Juni 2006)

www.bellbikehelmets.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (29. Juni 2006)

ich will mich ändern und mir nen geilen bell helm kaufen !!!!!!!!
ihr habtmich belehrt RESPEKT!!!!!


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:
			
		

> ich will mich ändern und mir nen geilen bell helm kaufen !!!!!!!!
> ihr habtmich belehrt RESPEKT!!!!!


 
Das machst Du ganz prima,
Du bist wirklich ein Guter,
nimm ein Stückchen virtuellen Power-Riegel.


----------



## trekkinger (29. Juni 2006)

AbsentMinded schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam mach ich mir echt Sorgen.


Ist doch alles in Butter. 




"Ohne Helm ist alles doof!"



(klick mich gross)


----------



## daywalker71 (29. Juni 2006)

> das kleine Kind meinte, Guck mal der fährt ohne Helm.



Wenn die Blamage vor nem Kind einen zum Helm bringt  fällt mir nur eines ein...

"KINDER AN DIE MACHT"

Wenn mich einer versucht vom Bike zu schubsen oder mit den Lenker wegzutreten wird er sich wundern wie herrlich es es einen Fullfacehelm um die Ohren gehauen zu bekommen und zusehen wie sein Bike sich direkt auf den Grund des nächstens Sees oder den Berg runter oder auf die Autobahn zu machen... je nachdem was so als nächstes verfügbar ist. 

So ist das mit dem Echo... es kommt alles irgendwie immer wieder zurück


----------



## Jan Itor (29. Juni 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> "Ohne Helm ist alles doof!"
> 
> 
> 
> (klick mich gross)



Hehe, sehr lustig


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2006)

daywalker71 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Blamage vor nem Kind einen zum Helm bringt  fällt mir nur eines ein...
> 
> "KINDER AN DIE MACHT"
> 
> ...


 
Definitionsgemäß erfolgt die Konditionierung nur, 
wenn Du unbehelmt durch die Gegend fährst.
D.h. der Besitz oder das Mitführen eines Helms bewahrt Dich also nicht vor der Konditionierung.

Schließlich willst DU ja nicht nachher @treckinger Mantra "Nie ohne (aufgezogenen) Helm!" als Echo von allen Seiten hören.


----------



## Moesch (29. Juni 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Wort1+2 Wort3+4 Wort5+6 Wort7
> 
> Antwort1



So was Witziges einfach...so gut einfach.














Nie ohne Helm.


----------



## chilebiker (2. Juli 2006)

Hab diesen Thread lange genug ignoriert, aber alle Helmtrage-Zweifler sollten sich das hier mal angucken.


----------



## trekkinger (2. Juli 2006)

Hui. Und der Herr ht noch Glück gehabt, kann wieder lachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cooler (2. Juli 2006)

Ich trage immer einen Helm


----------



## Journeyman (2. Juli 2006)

Danke hab mir grad leckeres Chili con Carne gemacht.
Muß jetzt erstmal warten. Bin heute sensibel.


----------



## öcsi (2. Juli 2006)

Boah, so ******* kann man mit keinem Helm der Welt aussehen! Vom Fühlen gar nicht zu reden.

Wie's so geht, hier noch mitgepostet, gestern ein paar Leute auf meinen "Heimattrails" ausgeführt. Einen hat's dann direkt über den Lenker gelassen. Schulter übel geprellt, das Selbstbewußstein auch. Dann ein Blick auf den Helm, der eine deutliche Delle zeigte. Der Sturzpilot erinnerte sich noch, mit dem Kopf an einem Felsen aufgeschlagen zu sein. Kopfschmerzen oder andere Verletzungen hatte er aber nicht. Wie das wohl ohne Hut gewesen wäre?

Aber natürlich ist all das zu vermeiden wenn man nur richtig fahren gelernt hat. Und mit STützrädern in Tempo 30 Zonen unterwegs ist.

Sorry, das mußte noch sein 

Öcsi


----------



## Focusbiker90 (2. Juli 2006)

Habe auch mal abgestimmt!

Ich trage ebenfalls immer einen Helm, allerdings nur auf Touren! Sonst fahr ich nur mitm Oma Radl eben in's Dorf, nix wildes! Und ja, selbst da kann was passieren, des müsst ihr mir nicht sagen  


MfG Micha


----------



## hudriwudri (3. Juli 2006)

zedek schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand vieleicht noch coole gruselgeschichten von nem freund oder bekannten auf lager?
> die ham im letzten threat einige bekehrt




Habe ich:
1.Nach harmlosen Unfall mit Schädel seitlich auf Holzstamm aufgeschlagen--> massivesHirnödem,  Hirnaustritt aus Ohr--> logische Folge: Tod.
2. Kind(8 Jahre) aus Stand umgekippt, nicht abgestützt, auf Gehsteigkante aufgeprallt, zwei Tage später tot.
Könnte noch mehr bringen, aber das reicht wohl.

Ich fahre seit 1992!!! seit ich mein ertes MTB aus USA mitgebracht habe mit Helm (damals war in Australien und Neuzeeland bereits Helmpflicht für Radfahrer. Hatten noch so eine "Styropor- Eierschale" auf).
Was haben die Leute da dumm geschaut. Aber das Ding(eigentlich Dinger) hat mich schon mehrmals NICHT blöd ausschauen lassen. Es soll ruhig jeder (Erwachsene) für sich entscheiden, aber mir fällt kein Argument ein das gegen einen Helm spricht.


----------



## strandsucherin (4. Juli 2006)

wer ohne Helm fährt, den grüße ich nicht mal ... das sind für mich nur Samstagnachmittagfahrer die mal schnell zur Omi zum Kaffee wollen 


... und noch was, für alle die denken sie müssten eitel sein:

Lieber mit dem Helm ein bisschen bekloppt aussehen als bekloppt im Rollstuhl sitzen, geschoben werden und nicht mal mehr seinen eigenen Namen aussprechen können!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (4. Juli 2006)

Hi ihr leutz!

hab mich mal hingesetzt und nachgedacht.(wehe jetzt lacht einer)!

Ich hasse meinen Helm   er sieht ******** aus und stört mich einfach nur.
Also neuen Helm kaufen.Am besten so n fetten downhill Helm (ganz zu.ihr wisst was ich meine. Mir fällt der ausdruck nicht mehr ein.Alsheimer lässt grüßen lol!) aber wenn ich den anziehe dann sieht das ein wenig komisch aus  weil ich so n billiges corratec bike habe.


Es ist ein teufelskreis      !!! ICH WEIß NICHT WAS ICH TUN SOLL!!!!! ICH BIN WERZWEIFELT!Vielleicht könnte man mal an bravo Schreiben die wissen doch alles!!!!!

bitte um eure hilfe!!!!


----------



## Ben1000 (4. Juli 2006)

Ist doch kack egal, wie der Helm aussieht. Der soll ja schützen und keine Schönheitspreise gewinnen, oder?


----------



## z-rick (4. Juli 2006)

ich habe meinen immer dabei. und wenn ich ihn brauche (streetsachen,dirt) dann setze ich ihn auf. und im park habe ich ihn immer auf. ist echt besser. weil wenn man mal auf den kopf fällt, dann habe ich lieber einen kaputten helm als einen kaputten kopf. also tragt eure helme....


----------



## DaHype (4. Juli 2006)

nö eigentlich nicht!

nur auf richtigen Touren!


----------



## Jaykay187 (4. Juli 2006)

strandsucherin schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber mit dem Helm ein bisschen bekloppt aussehen ....




findet ihr das wirklich? Für mich sind MTBler oder RRler ohne Helm die Exoten. 
Optisch ist der Helm für mich das normalste der Welt. Nur ohne Helm nehme ich sie überhaupt richtig wahr, weil sie mir doch bei aller Toleranz immer ein gewisses Unverständnis auslösen. Die anderen sehen ja meist genauso aus wie der Rest. 

Schlimmer finde ich da eher Pinkfarbene Trikots oder gar Lila Hosen 
Vor allem wenn Trikotgrösse und Innenmaß(ss)e nicht harmonieren.


----------



## Journeyman (4. Juli 2006)

Für mich sind eh alle RR und MTBler bekloppt.
Wie bescheuert muß man eigentlich sein um zig Kilomter in praller Sonne und Wärme unter zuhilfenahme körperlicher Muskeln, schwitzend und keuchend auf Strasse, durch den Wald zu fahren oder einen Berg hinunterzustürzen.


----------



## n70tester (4. Juli 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich sind eh alle RR und MTBler bekloppt.
> Wie bescheuert muß man eigentlich sein um zig Kilomter in praller Sonne und Wärme unter zuhilfenahme körperlicher Muskeln, schwitzend und keuchend auf Strasse, durch den Wald zu fahren oder einen Berg hinunterzustürzen.



und wie erst wenn man ein BULLS fährt...


----------



## Jaykay187 (4. Juli 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich sind eh alle RR und MTBler bekloppt.
> Wie bescheuert muß man eigentlich sein um zig Kilomter in praller Sonne und Wärme unter zuhilfenahme körperlicher Muskeln, schwitzend und keuchend auf Strasse, durch den Wald zu fahren oder einen Berg hinunterzustürzen.



Ach, daher kommen mir die ganzen Bekloppten so normal vor


----------



## Journeyman (4. Juli 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> und wie erst wenn man ein BULLS fährt...


Doh (drohend den Finger heb). Nichts gegen meine Eierschaukel sagen.


----------



## Coffee (4. Juli 2006)

ja immer mit ;-) auch mal diesen hier ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (4. Juli 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich sind eh alle RR und MTBler bekloppt.
> Wie bescheuert muß man eigentlich sein um zig Kilomter in praller Sonne und Wärme unter zuhilfenahme körperlicher Muskeln, schwitzend und keuchend auf Strasse, durch den Wald zu fahren oder einen Berg hinunterzustürzen.


Ich bin so bescheuert. 
Allerdings empfinde ich es als wesentlich angenehmer, bei leichtem Fahrtwind durch den halbschattigen Wald zu fahren, als starr im WOZI zu sitzen.
"Was, bei der Hitze fährst Du Fahrrad?"-Aussagen kann ich nicht nachempfinden. Während andere wg. der Temperaturen stöhnen, erfrische ich mich im Wald. Ehrlich!


----------



## Mischiman (5. Juli 2006)

Jo schei$$e, habe mich gestern auch erfrischt.

Ein "Kollege" wollte mir eine schöne Strecke zeigen - hat mich 7kg Flüssigkeit gekostet, die ganze Nacht war ich wach vor all' der Krämpfe im Bett.

Und die Sau hat nicht mal geschwitzt - mein Respekt, so gut würde ich vieleicht auch sein, wenn ich 44kg leichter wäre.

Dann doch lieber mit Coffee's Helm Chipse aufer Couch knabbern, kann auch erfrischen 

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## daywalker71 (5. Juli 2006)

Hi

Noch immer die alte Helmdiskussion? Coool... Headbaning könnten wir mal machen, das sollte die Nicht-Helmträger auch überzeugen  

@Mischi
Uffm Soffa aber Helm uff! Prozentual passieren die meisten Unfälle im eigenen Haushalt...

Kleiner Scherz 

@Trekkinger
Recht haste. Man muss es ja nu auch net übertreiben beim biken und es ruhig angehen lassen mit ein wenig Flow im Wald.

@Jay
Optisch macht nen Downhilloutfit mit dickem Helm eh mehr her als ohne Helm am Baum zu kleben  

@Journey
Jo, wie bekloppt kann man sein. Lieber auf dem Sofa das Bier zischen, die Chips in sich reinschaufeln und den Bierbauch pflegen und wachsen lassen. Frage mich gerade wieso Du im Bikeforum rumrennst wenn Du das Bikevirus nicht kennst? 

Das man bei 35° nicht volle Lotte rumtreten soll (Stichwort Ozon) ist hinreichend bekannt, aber man kann es herrlich im Wald flowten lassen im kühlen Schatten bei guter Luft.

Und auf 2000m Höhe ist das richtig cool...

Grüßle


----------



## Ramme (5. Juli 2006)

Ich fahr auch ohne Helm.
Seit ich 5 bin.Also 31 Jahre ohne.
Nix passiert.Mag sein das es jederzeit passieren kann,das man sich verletzt.
Aber es kann auch jeden Tag der Atomkrieg beginnen.
Wenn ich Downhill fahren würde,täte ich sicher einen Helm benutzen.
Weil da der Abstieg doch unkontrollierter wäre.
Natürlich kann man sich trotzdem jederzeit und überall,
auch bei geringstem Tempo am Kopf verletzen.
Aber früher  trug auch keiner einen Helm.
Und sie da!Es leben noch welche.
Ich denke es ist auch ein Generationending.
Wenn Kinder heute mit  Helm   fahren.
Werden sie es sicher auch später tun.
Finde ich gut.
Aber jeder sollte doch machen können was er mag.
Und wenn man gleich als bescheuert hingestellt wird.
Nur weil man keinen Helm trägt.
Dann klingt das Diktatorisch.
Aber zum Glück leben wir ja in einer Demokratie.
Jeder soll machen was er will.
Es lebe die Freiheit.


----------



## Jaykay187 (5. Juli 2006)

Ramme schrieb:
			
		

> I
> Aber es kann auch jeden Tag der Atomkrieg beginnen.



Hätten alle diese Einstellung in den 70ern und 80ern gehabt, als es um die Anschnallpflicht (und deren Durchsetzung) in den Autos ging, wären verdammt viele Leute beim Warten auf den Atomkrieg im Verkehr gestorben 

Sicherheitshalber:
Nein, die Eierschale ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit dem Gurt. Die schützt nur vor dem bösen Baum, nicht vor dem bösen BMW.


----------



## mr proper (5. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ja immer mit ;-) auch mal diesen hier ;-)



  der Helm is Geil aber bringt den dieses Komische Zahnspangenähnliche Plastik forne dran was? Sieht auf jeden lustig aus 

ED: Ich fahr auch immer mit Helm, auch wen ich erst seid etwas mehr als 1Jahr fahre, hab ich schon genügend Stürtze miterlebt wo ich froh war das die Betroffenen Helm trugen. Ich nehm auch ungerne Helmmuffel mit.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (5. Juli 2006)

Habe gerade im Fernsehen eine Werbung gesehen das man mit Helm fahren sollte. In diesem Spot warben die Fumic Brueder dafuer!
Ich fahre uebrigens immer mit Helm MTB.


----------



## trekkinger (5. Juli 2006)

Ramme schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr auch ohne Helm.
> Seit ich 5 bin.Also 31 Jahre ohne.
> Nix passiert.Mag sein das es jederzeit passieren kann,das man sich verletzt.
> Aber es kann auch jeden Tag der Atomkrieg beginnen.
> ...


Ja, schon. Aber da gibt es ja auch noch die Kinder, die Angehörigen, die entweder eine grosse seelische sowie finanzielle Last tragen müssen oder den Pechvogel, der vllt. einmal im Leben nicht aufgepasst hat und sich fortwährend dumm und dusselig zahlt und sich auch noch ein Leben lang Vorwürfe macht. Usw. usf.

Klar wäre es doof, einen Helm vorzuschreiben, aber es macht ja auch Sinn.


----------



## Jaykay187 (5. Juli 2006)

daywalker71 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch immer die alte Helmdiskussion? Coool... Headbaning könnten wir mal machen, das sollte die Nicht-Helmträger auch überzeugen



Eigentlich schade, dass sich noch keiner von uns Helmträgern bei den Nichthelmträgern so richtig bedankt hat. Dabei liefern nur sie die ganzen Verletzungen und Verletzungsprofile mit denen die Helmindustrie bessere Helme bauen kann. 
Also ich rechne das allen Nichthelmträgern hoch an. Soviel Selbstlosigkeit findet man ja sonst ganz selten. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (5. Juli 2006)

Da hat´s mal einer erkannt!


----------



## Mischiman (5. Juli 2006)

Also um als Nicht-Helmträger noch ein paar weitere Nicht-Helmträger von der Sinnhaftigkeit eines Helmes zu überzeugen:

Ich arbeite in einem Uniklinikum in der Radiologie (die, wo Frakturen röntgen) und die fahren _alle_ ausnahmslos mit Helm! Und die finden es leichtsinnig, dass ich noch keinen habe (aber bestimmt bald). 

Kopp-putt sieht nicht schön aus. 

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## trekkinger (5. Juli 2006)

Wie, Du hast noch keinen?

Ich glaub', Du spinnst!


----------



## Held.v.E (5. Juli 2006)

also mein Statemant auch noch schnell. Früher war der helm nur bei Dirt und DH drauf. Seit ich dann nen Schädelbasisbruch, mit Augenhöhlen zermatschen und hinrblutung usw. hatte gibts bike nur noch in Verbindung mit dem helm. Ohne ist nicht mehr drin. 

Allein schon weil ich ja jetz ne Sollbruchstelle da droben hab. Die wird zwar von Stahlplättchen gehalten aber man sollte es nicht darauf anlegen. nicht nochmal...


----------



## Cooler (5. Juli 2006)

Im Nachhinein ist man immer Schlauer


----------



## rothrunner (6. Juli 2006)

Nur Kurz:

Habe mein altes Rennrad letzte Woche einem Kollegen verkauft. Am Montag ist er auf dem Weg zu Arbeit mit einem jungen MTBler auf dem Radweg zusammengestoßen! Überschlag direkt auf den Kopf, Helm zerbrochen, Lippe genäht, Gesicht zerschnitten, Schulter und Hüfte stark gebrellt!

Ob er ohne Helm noch mein Kolloge wäre??
Ich habe ihm zu seiner Enscheidung, Helm zu tragen, gratuliert!!!

Und freue mich, dass er mit ein paar "Kratzern" davon gekommen ist!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strahlemann74 (6. Juli 2006)

also ich fahre auch immer mit helm,auch im hochsommer .da ich auch mal gesehen habe wie ein biker auf den boden lag und der notarzt ihn versorgt hatt und ich nur blut sah .ne du danke brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Lilebror (6. Juli 2006)

rothrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Kurz:
> 
> Habe mein altes Rennrad letzte Woche einem Kollegen verkauft. Am Montag ist er auf dem Weg zu Arbeit mit einem jungen MTBler auf dem Radweg zusammengestoßen! Überschlag direkt auf den Kopf, Helm zerbrochen, Lippe genäht, Gesicht zerschnitten, Schulter und Hüfte stark gebrellt!
> 
> ...



Ich finde das ist mal wieder ein "tolles" paradebeispiel.

Ich persönlich habe mich bis jetzt auch noch nicht offt gelegt, insgesammt noch nie offt und ich fahre nun immer hin auch schon gut 13 Jahre, davon muss ich zugeben, einen Großen teil dieser Jahre auch ohne Helm, aber offt ist es eben auch Zeit die man braucht ein zusehen das einem das Köpfchen doch schon ziehmlich wichtig ist.

Nicht jeder hat das Glück bei einem Unfall mit dem Fahrrad ohne helm nur ein paar kratzer abzubekommen oder auf der Stelle tot zu sein, ich persönlich habe viel Angst vor unfällen die meinen Kopf bzw. das gehirn so beschädigen das ich mir nicht mehr ohne Hilfe die Nase putzen kann. . . . da gibt es genug Schreckensbeispiele !


----------



## Jaykay187 (6. Juli 2006)

rothrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Ob er ohne Helm noch mein Kolloge wäre??



Ja, vermutlich schon. Nur sehr viel stärker verletzt. 
Ich glaube, das war der gemeinschaftliche Konsens hier von Helmkritikern und Befürwortern. Man darf halt keine Wunder erwarten.


----------



## Cooler (6. Juli 2006)

Ich fahre schon seit über 16 Jahren (mit ca. 8 Jahren angefangen) Velo. Mit Helm ca. 11 Jahre.
2x umgelegt 2x im Winter (wegen Schnee). 2x nichts passiert beide Male mit Helm. Auch ohne Helm wäre nichts passiert.

Vorallem habe ich bedenken, wenn ich da sehe wie meist ältere Leute unssicher sind auf dem Rad. 

Würde sich lohnen mit Helm zu fahren...

Normale trockner/nasse Teerstrasse da fliegt man eh fast nie auf die Nase. Das Problem sind andere Teilnehmer die Telefoniren während dem Autofahren oder unachtsame.


----------



## Sattelkatz (6. Juli 2006)

Ohne Helm geht garnicht! Egal ob -10° oder +40°


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2006)

Sattelkatz schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Helm geht garnicht! Egal ob -10° oder +40°


 
Korrekt! 

Als Erweiterung und aus frischer eigener Erfahrung möchte ich 
@treckinger Mantra "Nie ohne Helm" wie folgt ergänzen:

*"Nie ohne Helm und nur von Herstellern,*
*die ein Crash-Replacement anbieten!"*

VG Martin


----------



## Spezialistz (6. Juli 2006)

beim streeten eigendlich kein helm. wenn ich im wald so freeridemäßig unterwegs bin dann immer mit fullface + mx-brille.


----------



## Journeyman (6. Juli 2006)

Cooler schrieb:
			
		

> Vorallem habe ich bedenken, wenn ich da sehe wie meist ältere Leute unssicher sind auf dem Rad.


Vielleicht machen die das mit Absicht, weil seit es keinen Kaiser mehr gibt ist alles nur noch beschi$$en.


----------



## strandsucherin (6. Juli 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich schade, dass sich noch keiner von uns Helmträgern bei den Nichthelmträgern so richtig bedankt hat. Dabei liefern nur sie die ganzen Verletzungen und Verletzungsprofile mit denen die Helmindustrie bessere Helme bauen kann.
> Also ich rechne das allen Nichthelmträgern hoch an. Soviel Selbstlosigkeit findet man ja sonst ganz selten. Danke.




na das nenne ich doch mal einen prima Beitrag!!


----------



## trekkinger (6. Juli 2006)

Ein kleiner Sturz für den Verweigerer, ein grosser Nutzen für die helmtragende Bikerzunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (7. Juli 2006)

Es gab doch irgendwo ein Angebot für einen GIRO-Helm der 55 Euro kosten sollte? Leider hab ich die Seite nicht mehr gefunden. Kennt die jemand?


----------



## John Rico (7. Juli 2006)

Bei H&S bekommst du den Havoc je nach Farbe für 50 - 69 .


----------



## silberfische (8. Juli 2006)

Dass ich immer! und ausschließlich mit Helm fahre, habe ich ja schon auf irgend einer der ersten Seiten geschrieben. Übrigens bin ich seit ich MTB fahre (ich habe vor ca. 15-16 Jahren angefangen) noch nie auf den Kopf bzw. Helm gefallen. Allerdings hat der Helm für mich noch ein paar entscheidende Vorteile:
1. die Sonne sticht dir nicht so auf den Schädel
2. auf verwachsenen Wegen ist es mir schon öfter passiert, dass mal ein Ast im Weg hing, der dann auf den Helm geknallt ist... den Schlag auf den Kopf kann ich mir gerne sparen.

Stefan


----------



## Lilebror (10. Juli 2006)

silberfische schrieb:
			
		

> Dass ich immer! und ausschließlich mit Helm fahre, habe ich ja schon auf irgend einer der ersten Seiten geschrieben. Übrigens bin ich seit ich MTB fahre (ich habe vor ca. 15-16 Jahren angefangen) noch nie auf den Kopf bzw. Helm gefallen. Allerdings hat der Helm für mich noch ein paar entscheidende Vorteile:
> 1. die Sonne sticht dir nicht so auf den Schädel
> 2. auf verwachsenen Wegen ist es mir schon öfter passiert, dass mal ein Ast im Weg hing, der dann auf den Helm geknallt ist... den Schlag auf den Kopf kann ich mir gerne sparen.
> 
> Stefan



Das finde ich auch 2 gute Gründe.
*Für die nicht mit Helm fahrer sei vielleicht noch mal am Rande erwähnt das Radfahren mit dem Helm nicht so schlimm und "unkonfortabel" ist wie es immer aussieht, nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungszeit nimmt man ihn meist garnicht mehr wahr und noch weniger als störend, ich finde ganz im Gegenteil eigentlich das ich ihn sogar direkt vermisse wie mein Portmonail in der "A****tasche" wenn ich ohne ihn auf mein Bike steige*


----------



## ilex (10. Juli 2006)

Lilebror schrieb:
			
		

> Das finde ich auch 2 gute Gründe.
> *Für die nicht mit Helm fahrer sei vielleicht noch mal am Rande erwähnt das Radfahren mit dem Helm nicht so schlimm und "unkonfortabel" ist wie es immer aussieht, nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungszeit nimmt man ihn meist garnicht mehr wahr und noch weniger als störend, ich finde ganz im Gegenteil eigentlich das ich ihn sogar direkt vermisse wie mein Portmonail in der "A****tasche" wenn ich ohne ihn auf mein Bike steige*


Manche scheint das Utensil auf ihrem Haupt sogar so wenig zu stören daß sie stundenlang damit herumlaufen wenn sie mit dem Biken noch nicht oder nicht mehr beschäftigt sind.
Noch ein Nebenthema - das Helmdesign. Bei einem meiner häufigeren Mittourer und notorischen Helmverweiger hatte ich das Thema zur Sprache gebracht weil ich stets kein gutes Gefühl dabei hatte mit einer Speed vor ihm herzubrettern wo ich selbst auf den Helm nicht verzichten wollte. Argument der Verweigerung - wer sich einen Spoiler auf den Hinterkopf montiert muß sich Fragen gefallen lassen inwieweit dessen Inhalt überhaupt schützenswert ist. Dem entziehe ich mich mit meinem "Metro", aber kaum ein ein besser belüftetes Modell ist ohne den schwachsinnigen Heckbürzel erhältlich und soll mir keiner was über Strömung erzählen.


----------



## Redhawk81 (10. Juli 2006)

Also ich denke mir, warum sind die nicht Helmträger überhaupt Krankenversichert? Darauf kann man doch auch verzichten, wenn man keinen Helm braucht. oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Cooler (10. Juli 2006)

Die Frage ist wieviel dir dein eignes Leben wert ist.


----------



## Mongoele (10. Juli 2006)

Redhawk81 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denke mir, warum sind die nicht Helmträger überhaupt Krankenversichert? Darauf kann man doch auch verzichten, wenn man keinen Helm braucht. oder etwa nicht?


was hat denn bitte das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## Mensch Bengel (10. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht hätte man es noch abstufen können ...
So für die City die Standard Helme und Im Park dann Fulface.

Meine Meinung, wer sich auf ein MTB ohne Helm und Safety setzt
darf hinterher dann net die Kassen belasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redhawk81 (10. Juli 2006)

Tja beides geht um die Gesundheit.
Stell dir mal vor du hast nen Autounfall und musst ins Krankenhaus. Kannst aber nicht (nehmen wir mal USA verhältnisse) weil du nicht Versichert bist.
"Ich habe ja eh nie einen Autounfall". Ist genauso Klug wie "Mich hauts eh nie vom Rad".


----------



## Mongoele (10. Juli 2006)

Redhawk81 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja beides geht um die Gesundheit.
> Stell dir mal vor du hast nen Autounfall und musst ins Krankenhaus. Kannst aber nicht (nehmen wir mal USA verhältnisse) weil du nicht Versichert bist.
> "Ich habe ja eh nie einen Autounfall". Ist genauso Klug wie "Mich hauts eh nie vom Rad".


wie schnell darf man dann deiner meinung nach mit dem auto fahren so dass sich eine krankenversicherung dann noch lohnt? dann kann ich auch sagen: "wer 200 fährt der braucht sich nicht mehr krankenversichern."  
ich kann deine assoziation von nicht/helm tragen und krankenversichern einfach nicht nachvollziehen. das ist nicht greifbar.

cheers
mongoele


----------



## Mensch Bengel (10. Juli 2006)

Muss noch ma wat los werden hier.

Wir waren letztes WE erst wieder in Winterberg
und haben uns mal so richtig ausgetobt.

Was ich dort aber teilweise nicht nachvollziehen kann
ist, dass auf der SlopeStyle Kiddys (... und damit meine ich auch 20jährige)rumballern, ohne Safety oder Schoner und der Helm von einer Seite auf die Andere wackelt. 

Dieses ohne Kopf handeln ist absolut Lebensgefährlich und ich will net der
Betreiber des Bikeparks sein der den Eltern dann erklären muss, dass sich der Rotzlöffel nicht an die Parkregeln gehalten hat.


----------



## ilex (10. Juli 2006)

absolut wie relativ gibt es die meisten Sportunfälle beim Volksvergnügen Bauernfußball (oder war es relativ doch bei den Hobbyhandballern?). Neben den üblichen Knochenbrüchen und Bänderrissen ist nicht selten das zefale Organ betroffen div. Todesfälle sind bekannt. Schon mal jemand auf die Idee gekommen den Fuß- und Handballern Helme zu verordnen? Und würde dort, so wie hier unter MTBlern jemand aus den eigenen Reihen laut darüber nachdenken, ob die Genesungskosten der Solidargemeinschaft zumutbar sind, dürften bei dem Jemand innerhalb von Sekunden Zahnarztkosten in erheblicher Höhe anfallen.


----------



## trekkinger (10. Juli 2006)

Nie ohne Helm!


----------



## öcsi (10. Juli 2006)

Die Umlage der Kosten von Sport-/Freizeitunfällen auf die Allgemeinheit, dh die Abdeckung durch die "normale" Krankenversicherung wird sich eh ändern. Erste Versuchsballons von Politikern sind ja schon gestartet worden, wurden natürlich mit grosser Entrüstung zurückgewiesen. Aber so läuft das immer: erst bringt ein Hinterbänkler das Thema zum ersten Mal auf, damit es überhaupt mal in der Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen wird. Dann schaut man auf die Reaktionen. Dann kommen verschiedene andere Vorschläge wie man es denn machen könnte, aber die grundsätzliche Zielrichtung bleibt. Ergebnis: in ein paar Jahren wird man einige Dinge extra absichern müssen. Motorrad fahren zum Beispiel oder Mountainbiken. Vielleicht auch Fußball und andere Volkssportarten. Evtl wird dann abgestuft, zB wird belohnt wer Helm oder Schienbeinschoner trägt. Oder es wird nicht bezahlt wenn das nicht der Fall war. Aber kommen wirds, so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (10. Juli 2006)

Moin leute, *g* 

In der stadt ist, wenn ich wirklich stürze, nicht mein kopf mein problem sondern eher der Verkehr in meiner nähe. hinundwieder trag ich aber auch in der Stadt helm, bei schlechtem wetter zb. ansonsten nur wenns ins gelände geht. Is bequemlichkeit und ja es ist eigenltich leichtsinn, aber hey es ist MEINE gesundheit.

Anekdote: wer von euch kennt das Usenet? es gibt dort zwei Gruppen de.rec.fahrrad und de.alt.sport.mountainbike

Die einen könnte man als die "klassischen" radfahrenden Sozialkundelehrer bezeichnen. Die anderne sind eher wie wir. 

So jetzt möchte ich von euch wissen welche der beiden Gruppen befürwortet helme und welche hält diese für völligen blödsinn? Und nicht nachlesen!


----------



## Hornisborn (10. Juli 2006)

Wir


----------



## Netghost (10. Juli 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:
			
		

> Wir



Wenn du jetzt noch sagt "wer" mit "wir" gemeint ist


----------



## trekkinger (10. Juli 2006)

Netghost schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt möchte ich von euch wissen welche der beiden Gruppen befürwortet helme und welche hält diese für völligen blödsinn? Und nicht nachlesen!


Die Sozis. Diejenigen, die wie Lehrer aussehen sind meist die ohne Helm.


----------



## Netghost (10. Juli 2006)

wie kommst du darauf?*g* Du kennst das Usenet?
Okay stimmt wobei die argumentation eigentlich logisch ist. das lustige bei diesen Diskussionen: die "sozis" beziehen sich dabei IMMER ob bewußt oder unbewußt auf Stadtfahrten und gehen auf argument wie "geländefahrt" gar nicht erst ein bzw. ignorieren solche Postings schlicht. naja den letzen therad den ich dort gelesen hatte verlief zumindest so ob sie mittlerweile dazugelernt haben bezweifel ich.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (11. Juli 2006)

ich fahre grade in der stadt mit helm..autofahrer die beim abbiegen nicht blinken...oder einen "übersehen" sind sehr unnett...das tut auch mit helm genug weh...


----------



## Lilebror (11. Juli 2006)

4XRacerPB schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre grade in der stadt mit helm..autofahrer die beim abbiegen nicht blinken...oder einen "übersehen" sind sehr unnett...das tut auch mit helm genug weh...



Ich bin der Meinung das egal ob in der Stadt oder im Gelände Helm getragen werden sollte, beide Seiten bergen ein gewisses Unfallrisiko in sich.

Im Gelände ist es das Gelände an sich und natürlich auch das einschätzungsvermögen potentieller Gefahrenquellen.

Auf der Straße zum einen die eigene Umsichtigkeit entsprechen vorsichtig zu fahren, aber wie mam immer so schön sagt, "rechne immer mit der Dummheit anderer !", nur ist gerade eben das nicht so einfach . . .


----------



## 4XRacerPB (11. Juli 2006)

fährt immer mit mit helm...


----------



## Großmütterchen (11. Juli 2006)

komischer thread irgendwie. mittlerweile hat doch ohne-helm-fahren nichts mehr mit eitelkeit zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit blödheit. eigentlcih ist es jetzt an der zeit die leute ohne helm auf der straße auszulachen, oder?


----------



## Ge!st (11. Juli 2006)

Also beim Freeriden habe ich immer einen Helm auf und zwar Fullface, natürlich auch Protektoren.

Auf Tour habe ich ebenfalls immer einen Helm auf. In die Stadt fahre ich auch immer mit Helm.

Wenn ich allerdings hier im Ort z.B. Zeitung holen fahre, muss ich leider eingestehen, das ich da meist keinen Helm trage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischiman (11. Juli 2006)

ilex schrieb:
			
		

> absolut wie relativ gibt es die meisten Sportunfälle beim Volksvergnügen Bauernfußball (oder war es relativ doch bei den Hobbyhandballern?). Neben den üblichen Knochenbrüchen und Bänderrissen ist nicht selten das zefale Organ betroffen div. Todesfälle sind bekannt. Schon mal jemand auf die Idee gekommen den Fuß- und Handballern Helme zu verordnen? Und würde dort, so wie hier unter MTBlern jemand aus den eigenen Reihen laut darüber nachdenken, ob die Genesungskosten der Solidargemeinschaft zumutbar sind, dürften bei dem Jemand innerhalb von Sekunden Zahnarztkosten in erheblicher Höhe anfallen.


Gefällt mir 100%!  

Vor allem der Satz mit den Zahnarztkosten.  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## daywalker71 (11. Juli 2006)

Gewalt ist keine Lösung....

... aber es klärt die Fronten zuweilen schneller


----------



## ilex (11. Juli 2006)

ist doch wahr, die Folgekosten von Viagramißbrauch übernehme ich klaglos und  aus dem selben Topf die Bordellbesuche meiner Gesetzgeber gleich mit


----------



## Netghost (12. Juli 2006)

Ge!st schrieb:
			
		

> Also beim Freeriden habe ich immer einen Helm auf und zwar Fullface, natürlich auch Protektoren.
> 
> Auf Tour habe ich ebenfalls immer einen Helm auf. In die Stadt fahre ich auch immer mit Helm.
> 
> Wenn ich allerdings hier im Ort z.B. Zeitung holen fahre, muss ich leider eingestehen, das ich da meist keinen Helm trage



same here und unter "zeitung holen" fällt bei mir so alles unter 10 km. wenn ich mal mehr in der Stadt fahre dann meisten auch mit helm, aber das sind dann keine Einkäufe mehr


----------



## banshee725 (13. Juli 2006)

immmer


----------



## Jaykay187 (13. Juli 2006)

öcsi schrieb:
			
		

> Ergebnis: in ein paar Jahren wird man einige Dinge extra absichern müssen. Motorrad fahren zum Beispiel oder Mountainbiken.



Dabei vergisst Du ein kleines Detail. Bei ca. 90% der Unfälle beim Motorradfahren (beim Fahrrad wird es kaum anders aussehen), sind andere Verkehrsteilnehmer schuld.  
Die Versicherungen werden sich bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag verklagen und fast JEDER Unfall mit Personenschäden der "Risikogruppen" würde vor Gericht landen, nur um den Kostenträger zu bestimmen. Im WorstCase könnte das viele Menschen in den Ruin treiben, weil sich die Versicherer weigern könnten, die vollständigen Kosten bis zur Klärung der Schuldfrage zu übernehmen. Hier müsste dann der Staat wieder ein Gesetz erlassen. Als Mountainbiker in einem Verkehrsunfall, könntest Du also trotz Zusatzversicherung Haus und Hof verlieren, bevor die Gerichte entschieden haben.   

Letztendlich wird es den Steuerzahler wohl unendlich mehr belasten, noch mehr Bürokratie ins Land holen, es werden noch mehr Regulierunggesetzte erlassen und das alles für ein paar Leute die keinen Helm aufsetzen möchten. 
Das Positve: Es werden natürlich auch mehr Arbeitsplätze für die ganzen Beamten entstehen die das alles verwalten. 
Der Wermutstropfen: Diese zahlen weder ins KKsystem, noch in die Rentenkassen ein. 

Ganz davon abgesehen, das solche Zusatz-Beiträge nur dem Autofahrer noch mehr das Gefühl geben, das nur ER wirklich auf die Strasse gehört.

Mein Fazit: Immer vorsichtig mit den Geistern, die man ruft


----------



## Mischiman (13. Juli 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei vergisst Du ein kleines Detail. Bei ca. 90% der Unfälle beim Motorradfahren (beim Fahrrad wird es kaum anders aussehen), sind andere Verkehrsteilnehmer schuld.


Sehr gewagte Theorie!  

Und für meiner Warnehmung nach verhalten sich Motorradfahrer oft sowas von asozial, da möchte ich besser keine Vergleiche mit Fahrradfahrern.  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## Jaykay187 (13. Juli 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gewagte Theorie!
> 
> Und für meiner Warnehmung nach verhalten sich Motorradfahrer oft sowas von asozial, da möchte ich besser keine Vergleiche mit Fahrradfahrern.
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist richtig. Aber wie auch bei den Autofahrern, fallen dir die 10 Deppen und nicht die 100 Normalfahrer auf. Ich weiß aber, das die Zahl zumindest in der Vergangenheit mal authentisch war. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wann. Ich hatte da aber schon meinen Motorradführerschein . 
Radfahrer sind eh das Letzte. Ob mit oder ohne Helm


----------



## Ghostiner (14. Juli 2006)

Hi,

was für eine Frage. Ich fahr nie oben ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverjung (14. Juli 2006)

Fahrrad fahren ohne Helm ist wie Auto fahren ohne Gurt oder Sex ohne Gummi (ok das macht mehr Spass ... ), wer es nicht macht ist selbst dran schuld wenn sein Kopf wie eine Melone an der Bordsteinkante explodiert ....

Gib Aids, Bordsteinkanten und Winschutzscheiben keine Chance ..... 

Oliver


----------



## Riddick (14. Juli 2006)

Netghost schrieb:
			
		

> same here und unter "zeitung holen" fällt bei mir so alles unter 10 km.


Und vorher kannst Du nicht vom Bike fallen?


----------



## Netghost (15. Juli 2006)

Wie gesagt es ist leichtsinnig, aber seit gestern isser putt. Hat den Umzug wohl nicht so ganz überlebt. wollte gestern los zur ner tour durch die stadt. plopp miteinemal zwei teile in den händen.  jetzt muss ich entweder aufs bike verzichten oder ohne helm fahren.


----------



## Cooler (15. Juli 2006)

oder in den nächsten Bike-Shop gehen und einen neuen kaufen...


----------



## Netghost (17. Juli 2006)

N guter helm kostet hier mal eben 100â¬ die hab ich zur zeit nicht Ã¼ber.


----------



## Mongoele (17. Juli 2006)

Netghost schrieb:
			
		

> N guter helm kostet hier mal eben 100 die hab ich zur zeit nicht über.


also meine haben bisher immer um die 50 gekostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaykay187 (17. Juli 2006)

Mongoele schrieb:
			
		

> also meine haben bisher immer um die 50 gekostet...



Ich kaufe auch immer Modelle vom Vorjahr o.ä. Dann kosten auch die superteuren Testsieger nicht mehr als max. 50-60 .


----------



## fishlips (17. Juli 2006)

PRO HELM:

hat jemand am Samstag den Sturz von Kessler bei der TdF gesehen. Da waren, als er weitergefahren ist jede Menge Steine im Helm. Ohne Helm wäre der sicher nicht weitergefahren. 

Ich habe vor 4 Wochen beim absteigen mit dem Brustkorb den Rand einer Mauer und mit dem Helm den darauf befindlichen Eisenzaun erwischt. Ergebnis: Rippenprellung (zieht jetzt noch), Helm kaputt - Kopf ok


----------



## Chris82 (17. Juli 2006)

http://www.berlin.de/polizei/presse-fahndung/archiv/44209/index.html

Man da kann man fast zu dem Ergebnis kommen, das er es wohl nicht anders wollte.
Man kann ihm nur alles gute Wünschen und das er daraus gelernt hat das seine Gesundheit und sein Leben das höchste Gut ist was er hat und das er besser drauf aufpassen sollte.


----------



## munchin Monster (17. Juli 2006)

fishlips schrieb:
			
		

> PRO HELM:
> 
> hat jemand am Samstag den Sturz von Kessler bei der TdF gesehen. Da waren, als er weitergefahren ist jede Menge Steine im Helm. Ohne Helm wäre der sicher nicht weitergefahren.



Das war gestern, also SONNTAG, soweit ich weiß.

Die anderen beiden hat's krasser erwischt. Der eine Beckenbeinbruch oder so und der andere hat sich das Schlüsselbein weng zertrümmert.


----------



## dubbel (17. Juli 2006)

munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> Die anderen beiden hat's krasser erwischt. Der eine Beckenbeinbruch oder so und der andere hat sich das Schlüsselbein weng zertrümmert.


das ist nett beobachtet, 
aber nicht entscheidend:

sollte die frage jetzt nicht lauten, ob hüfte bzw. schlüsselbein mit oder ohne tragen eines helmes in nem schlimmeren zustand wären?


----------



## Henry the Lion (17. Juli 2006)

â¦ HÃ¼ften gibts mittlerweile als Ersatzteil zur Not. Mir haben als aufmunternde Warnung die drei Steine gereicht, die noch in Matzes Helm steckten. Einen davon durch die Decke und HÃ¼ftschmerzen oder SchlÃ¼sselbeine werden sowas von nebensÃ¤chlich â¦


----------



## dubbel (17. Juli 2006)

es war übrigens der oberschenkel.


----------



## munchin Monster (17. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> es war übrigens der oberschenkel.



War ja nur eine Zusatzinfo, der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## gmozi (17. Juli 2006)

Ich fahr eigentlich immer ohne Helm.

Allerdings fahre ich auch nicht so extrem, dass ich auf den Kopf fallen könnte.
Und wenn man wie ich schon mal auf ne Autohaube geflogen ist ( war irgendwie witzig, aber nur weil nichts passiert ist ) fährt man erst recht mit mehr Vorsicht und achtet mehr auf seine Umgebung bzw. den Untergrund usw.

Ich denke einfnach, dass man sein fahrerisches Können richtig einschätzen muss, und sich seiner Umgebung bewusst sein sollte.

Wenn ich allerdings Downhill oder Trial fahren würde, wäre ne entsprechende Schutzkleidung für mich ganz klar dabei!

Bin zwischen 13 und 25 viel BMX und Skateboard gefahren, und weiss daher sher gut was einem nen Helm oder so bringen kann


----------



## dubbel (17. Juli 2006)

bist du zwischen 13 und 25 auch mal ohne helm auf den kopf gefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (17. Juli 2006)

Bin einmal mit dem BMX gut auf die Fresse gefallen, da hätte aber kein Helm was genützt, da die "normalen" Helme ja nicht unbedingt Augenbraue / Wangenknochen usw. schützen. Ok sagen wir mal so ... nen Helm hätte da mit dem Rand vielleicht noch nen bissel den Aufprall gemildert, aber blau und geschürft wäre mein Gesicht da trotzdem gewesen.

Ebenso hab ich mir beim Brett fahren mal den Kopf eingeschlagen an ner überstehenden Mauer. Mit 4 Stichen genäht und fertig.

Ich bin halt für mich der Meinung dass ein kurzer Krankenhausaufenthalt innerhalb von 15 Jahren "Extrem"sport ne gute Statistik ist. Bei meinen Aussenbandrissen (die zähle ich nun mal nicht dazu) hätte auch kein Helm was gebracht 

Und wie gesagt ... jeder der Downhill oder sonstiges fährt, sollte halt Schutzkleidung tragen. Aber auf Waldwegen wird mich sicher kein Hirnloser Autofahrer übern Haufen fahren. Und mit genug Vorsicht / Vorraussicht, kann man das Risiko eines Sturzes halt minimieren.

Lezten Endes muss es ja eh jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Fjordpferd (17. Juli 2006)

> Der gute Mann fuhr links auf dem Radweg. Das ist gef"ahrlich, ob es von
> der STVB so angeordnet ist, oder auch nicht.
> Kein Autofahrer rechnet mit irgendwas auf der
> linken Seite, was schneller ist als ein Fussgaenger.
> ...


Für mich hört sich dieser Sermon vom "Alltagsradler" an wie die Geschichten der Spinner aus der Newsgroup "de.rec.fahrrad". Ein Haufen unbelehrbarer Helmhasser die ständig damit prahlen, das sie mit ihren "Alltags- bzw. Hollandrädern" wieder RR Fahrer oder MTBler versägt hätten und die, wenn man ihre Geschichten glaubt, den ganzen Tag mit mindestens 35 km/h in der Stadt umherfahren.


----------



## 1. saison (19. Juli 2006)

helm und handschuhe. denn lieber 3 stunden wie ein idiot aussehen, als die restlichen 30 jahre einer sein.
handschuhe find ich bei den meisten attributen an die schwerkraft, aber auch sehr wichtig. man will ja am nächsten tag noch selber die suppe löffeln können ... .


----------



## trekkinger (19. Juli 2006)

Da hast Du recht. Bin am Sonntag in einer Schotterspitzkehre gestürzt. Ausser Schürfungen unterhalb des Knies und dem Ellenbogen ist dank Handschuhen nichts weiter passiert.


----------



## Mischiman (20. Juli 2006)

gmozi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auf Waldwegen wird mich sicher kein Hirnloser Autofahrer übern Haufen fahren. Und mit genug Vorsicht / Vorraussicht, kann man das Risiko eines Sturzes halt minimieren.


Im Wald, da sind die Rä-äu-ber - und MTB'ler, die Dich über Haufen fahren können - Tendenz steigend!  

Und mit zunehmendem Alter wirst auch Du feststellen, dass ein Mensch relativ wenig Dinge selbst unter Kontrolle hat - auch wenn man sich noch so viel Mühe gibt.  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## trekkinger (20. Juli 2006)

Hast Du denn mal inzwischen unter Kontrolle bekommen, Dir einen zu kaufen, Mischiman?


----------



## Blackwater Park (20. Juli 2006)

Im Gelände immer mit Helm, in der Stadt seit ein paar Jahren ohne. Auf Asphalt bin ich noch NIE auf den Kopf gestürzt, obwohl ich sehr viel fahre, dafür is mir das Hantier mit dem Helm im Alltag einfach zu umständlich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juli 2006)

Oben Ohne ist absolutes Tabu beim Biken.


----------



## ilex (20. Juli 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit zunehmendem Alter wirst auch Du feststellen, dass ein Mensch relativ wenig Dinge selbst unter Kontrolle hat - auch wenn man sich noch so viel Mühe gibt.


Inkontinenz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (20. Juli 2006)

fahr immer mit Helm. Naja ausser zum Kippen holen (300m) 

Lustig zu beobachten ist hier in Tübingen folgendes Phänomen.
Wir haben ein Klinikzentrum auf einem Berg (recht steil).

Dort stürzen sich morgens (auch im dunkeln) die Pfleger und Chirurgen mit
Klapperfahrrad (Marke Holland), ohne Helm und Licht, dafür mit 60Km/h den Hang runter. 

Wollen die selbst für Nachschub sorgen?


----------



## Journeyman (21. Juli 2006)

Wenn du wüßtest was das Klinikpersonal verdient würdest du das auch machen.


----------



## bone1999 (21. Juli 2006)

ein normaler Helm rettet Leben und ein Integralhelm das Gesicht. ich fahr nie ohne... jedoch je nach Einsatzgebiet unterschiedliche. 
Ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit kann man nichts mehr mit den Armen abfangen und falls man dann stürzt, knallt man aufs Gesicht. 
Egal ob Gelände oder City muss man mit unerwarteten Dingen rechnen: Fehler an Material und Technik des Bikes z.B., überschätztes Können kommt bei jedem vor, kann mir niemand erzählen, daß er 100% sicher fährt.
Klar fällt man bei einem Sturz nicht immer auf den Kopf aber wenn... dann will ich gut geshcützt sein, deswegen meistens auch auf leichten Touren mit Integralhelm...


----------



## maniac_0907 (21. Juli 2006)

Moin,

ich hab mir gerade den Thread durchgelesen und obwohl ich bisher ohne Helm jeden Sturz ohne grosse Blessuren überstanden habe, werde ich mir demnächst doch einen Deckel für die Birne zulegen. Wenn man stürzt und danach im Rollstuhl sitzt, dann sagt man nur:ach hätt ich doch...

Im dem Sinne, ab demnächst nur noch mit Helm zur Eisdiele


----------



## Mischiman (21. Juli 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du denn mal inzwischen unter Kontrolle bekommen, Dir einen zu kaufen, Mischiman?


Jupp, habe ich. Nachdem ich die UVEX eigentich super finde, habe ich mir doch den hier gekauft: Specialiced Aurora

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## trekkinger (21. Juli 2006)

Braver Junge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischiman (21. Juli 2006)

Meine Frau hat übrigens den gleichen, beide silber/grau.  Ein Klassiker halt.

Viele Grüße

Mischiman

PS. und jetzt natürlich _IMMER_ mit!


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2006)

lohnt sich ein helm auch für frauen?


----------



## Fetz (21. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> lohnt sich ein helm auch für frauen?


Poste mal ein Bild, das muss individuell beurteilt werden.


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2006)

ich dachte an ne einfache kosten-nutzen-rechnung, 
aber ich schätze du hast recht.


----------



## Stefan3500 (22. Juli 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du wüßtest was das Klinikpersonal verdient würdest du das auch machen.



So habe ich das noch garnicht betrachtet. Eine neue Form des Protestes.

Mehr Geld oder wir fahren uns kaputt.


----------



## Mischiman (22. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> lohnt sich ein helm auch für frauen?


Ich finde, ja!  

Ist natürlich auch 'ne sehr individuelle Kiste. . .  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## Desert_Eagle (22. Juli 2006)

Ich bin vorgestern zum ersten Mal mitm Rad gefallen - ohne Helm. Werde allerdings weiter ohne fahren. *duck_und_weg*


----------



## trekkinger (23. Juli 2006)

Nie ohne Helm!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. Juli 2006)

soo ja die MTBler sind schon seehr brav 

Nur kann jemand mal den BMXern sagen das des doch irgendwie gefährlich ist?
In der BMX Szene ist Helm und Schützer tragen uncool. Kein wunder wenn die ganzen BMX Profis in den Videos alle ohne Helm,Schützer, Handschuhe ja sogar ohne Bremsen fahren(vortgeschrittene fahrer fahren meist wenn überhaupt nur mit HR bremse, viele auch ganz ohne bremsen). ..naja, was man nicht alles für den "style" macht.
Hier paar krasse beispiele. ACHTUNG, ALLE HELM VERFECHTER DIE VIDEOS NICHT ANKLICKEN!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7x6kAFa1go&search=BMX street
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PWtPaARf_o&search=BMX street
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G2leRxS-0s&search=bmx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V19vX-M8xAU&search=BMX street


----------



## Netghost (23. Juli 2006)

Hmm merkwürdig. Selbst im Skateboard bereich fahren die "besseren" mit helm und schonern. Komisch dort haben sich helme scheinbar besser durchgesetzt als in der BMX szene. Naja und bei uns auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofrost (23. Juli 2006)

1. saison schrieb:
			
		

> helm und handschuhe. denn lieber 3 stunden wie ein idiot aussehen, als die restlichen 30 jahre einer sein.



Geiler Spruch - hast vollkommen recht. Vor 3 oder 4 Wochen habe ich mich bei ca. 40km/h gelegt. Dabei habe ich mir die Schulter geprellt und bin volles Rohr seitlich mit dem Helm über Waldasphalt gerutscht. Der Helm war kaputt. Nicht auszudenken was gewesen wäre, wenn ich kein Helm aufgehabt hätte. Gestern bin ich allerdings mit meiner Frau eine Runde um die Biggetalsperre gefahren, da hatte ich auch kein Helm auf. Das war eine Ausnahme. Nur weil ich wusste das es ein "Radausflug" war.


----------



## steve-one (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
beim BMX-Race sind Helme Vorschrift. Ohne Helm läuft da gar nicht, weder beim Training, geschweige denn beim Rennen. Egal ob Anfänger Rennen oder bei den Lizenz Rennen.

Ich selber fahre nur mit, denn ohne kann man sehr schnell der doofe sein.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. Juli 2006)

Netghost schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm merkwürdig. Selbst im Skateboard bereich fahren die "besseren" mit helm und schonern. Komisch dort haben sich helme scheinbar besser durchgesetzt als in der BMX szene. Naja und bei uns auch.



Vielleicht weil die in skateparks oder Hallen fahren, denn da ist es ja klar. Da müssen sie Helm tragen sonst dürfen die da gar nicht fahren.
Bei BMX Indoor videos haben die auch alle Helme an, aber halt nur weil die sonst nicht rein dürfen. Außerhalb von Hallen sind aber BMXer sehr sehr Helm resistent.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (29. Juli 2006)

[/url][/IMG]

irgendwann wird es so kommen


----------



## Schlammcatcher (16. August 2006)

Mit Helm wären die nicht vom Rad gefallen...
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/15093


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (17. August 2006)

An alle Oben ohne Fahrer nur zur Info:

Erstmals hat ein deutsches Gericht entschieden, dass einem Radfahrer ohne Helm ein erhebliches Mitverschulden an den erlittenen Unfallverletzungen zugerechnet werden kann. Obwohl es bisher keine Helmpflicht für Radfahrer gibt, wertete das Gericht das Fahren ohne Helm als >Außerachtlassen der eigenen Interessen<. Folge: Die Schadensersatzansprüche werden in Höhe der Mitschuld prozentual gekürzt (LG Krefeld, Az. 3 0 179/05).

Gelesen in der neuen Ausgabe "Guter Rat". Heft 9, Sept. 2006

Falls es schon geschrieben wurde bitte keine Ausraster, 458 Beiträge sind scho einiges.


----------



## nikolauzi (18. August 2006)

Rusher schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Oben ohne Fahrer nur zur Info:
> 
> Erstmals hat ein deutsches Gericht entschieden, dass einem Radfahrer ohne Helm ein erhebliches Mitverschulden an den erlittenen Unfallverletzungen zugerechnet werden kann. Obwohl es bisher keine Helmpflicht für Radfahrer gibt, wertete das Gericht das Fahren ohne Helm als >Außerachtlassen der eigenen Interessen<. Folge: Die Schadensersatzansprüche werden in Höhe der Mitschuld prozentual gekürzt (LG Krefeld, Az. 3 0 179/05).
> 
> ...


Korrekt, wurde schon geschrieben, allerdings war das Urteil bislang noch nicht rechtskräftig und es war auch kein Fortgang dazu zu finden...

Gut so, denn das ist schlicht und einfach skandalös
Ein Autofahrer fährt ohne Einblick zu haben auf eine Einfahrt und plättet ein Kind (ohne Helm)... 

Die Spinnen, die Krefelder, habe ich schon immer gesagt... (Bin in einem Nachbarort geboren)

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Jobal (18. August 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> soo ja die MTBler sind schon seehr brav
> 
> Nur kann jemand mal den BMXern sagen das des doch irgendwie gefährlich ist?
> In der BMX Szene ist Helm und Schützer tragen uncool. Kein wunder wenn die ganzen BMX Profis in den Videos alle ohne Helm,Schützer, Handschuhe ja sogar ohne Bremsen fahren(vortgeschrittene fahrer fahren meist wenn überhaupt nur mit HR bremse, viele auch ganz ohne bremsen). ..naja, was man nicht alles für den "style" macht.
> ...


 Granate, ohne Bremse zu fahren hat nix mit Coolsein zu tun, manche Tricks hauen mit(u. ohne spezielles Equipment) nicht hin. Schon mal Barspin mit Hinterradbremse gemach???

Ohne Helm ist blöd, aber wer älter als 18 ist, bitteschön soll er selber entscheiden.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Fetz (18. August 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Helm ist blöd, aber wer älter als 18 ist, bitteschön soll er selber entscheiden.



Dann soll er die (Pflege-)Kosten aber bitteschön auch selber zahlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidMG (18. August 2006)

Rusher schrieb:
			
		

> Gelesen in der neuen Ausgabe "Guter Rat". Heft 9, Sept. 2006



  

Helm : auf Touren ja, ansonsten halte ich mich aber auch generell von viel befahrenen Straßen fern.

Giro rocks !


----------



## trekkinger (18. August 2006)

Rusher schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Oben ohne Fahrer nur zur Info:
> 
> Erstmals hat ein deutsches Gericht entschieden, dass einem Radfahrer ohne Helm ein erhebliches Mitverschulden an den erlittenen Unfallverletzungen zugerechnet werden kann. Obwohl es bisher keine Helmpflicht für Radfahrer gibt, wertete das Gericht das Fahren ohne Helm als >Außerachtlassen der eigenen Interessen<. Folge: Die Schadensersatzansprüche werden in Höhe der Mitschuld prozentual gekürzt (LG Krefeld, Az. 3 0 179/05).
> 
> ...


An für sich ein gutes Urteil. Aber die Entscheidung im Bezug zum genannten Fall ist tatsächlich skandalös.


----------



## gmozi (18. August 2006)

> >Außerachtlassen der eigenen Interessen<


 Wenn ich nun angeschossen werd, ist es dann auch "Außerachtlassen der eigenen Interessen" dass ich keine kugelsichere Weste getragen habe? 

Bin btw. FÜR die Helmpflicht auf dem Rad. Dann würd ich auch einen tragen


----------



## Jobal (18. August 2006)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Dann soll er die (Pflege-)Kosten aber bitteschön auch selber zahlen!


Schwachsinn! Wenn Du Dir bei einem wie auch immer selbst verschuldetem Freizeitunfall etwas verletzt, mußt Du ja auch nicht zahlen. Dafür zahlt die Solidargemeinschaft, sonst sollten morgen die Dicken, die Raucher, Trinker bitte ebenfalls ausgeschlossen werden.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Fetz (18. August 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Schwachsinn! Wenn Du Dir bei einem wie auch immer selbst verschuldetem Freizeitunfall etwas verletzt, mußt Du ja auch nicht zahlen. Dafür zahlt die Solidargemeinschaft, sonst sollten morgen die Dicken, die Raucher, Trinker bitte ebenfalls ausgeschlossen werden.



Offensichtlich hast Du das nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht um einen "wie auch immer selbst verschuldete_n_ Freizeitunfall", sondern das bewusste in Kauf nehmen eines eigenen Schadens. Die Freiheit hast Du, Du kannst auf einen Helm verzichten, saufen oder rauchen - wenn's nach mir ginge, hättest Du aber auch die Freiheit, für die Folgen einzustehen.


----------



## Jobal (19. August 2006)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Offensichtlich hast Du das nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht um einen "wie auch immer selbst verschuldete_n_ Freizeitunfall", sondern das bewusste in Kauf nehmen eines eigenen Schadens. Die Freiheit hast Du, Du kannst auf einen Helm verzichten, saufen oder rauchen - wenn's nach mir ginge, hättest Du aber auch die Freiheit, für die Folgen einzustehen.



Du hast das nicht verstanden, wenn Du in Deiner Freizeit irgendeinen aktionsorientierten Sport betreibst, gehst Du bewußt ein höheres Risiko ein als jemand, der Hallenhalma spielt i.e. genau das von Dir zitierte "das bewusste in Kauf nehmen eines eigenen Schadens"

Gruß Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (19. August 2006)

Ja schon, aber ohne wirksame Schutzmassnahmen zu fahren grenzt an Fahrläßigkeit. Ist eben genauso wie ohne Gurt zu fahren.

Wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe, kann es jedem (Autofahrer) mal passieren, aus Unachtsamkeit irgendwen zu erwischen. Und sich dann Dumm und dusselig zu zahlen, nur weil die Verletzungen aufgrund fehlenden Helms größer ausgefallen sind, als ohne, finde ich nicht gut. Könnte Dir ja genauso passieren. 
Deswegen ist eine Helmpflicht ja fast schon ratsam, da die Leute so von vorneherein dafür sensibilisiert werden. Ist ja auch ausreichend aus eigener Verantwortung für sich selbst anzuraten.

Deswegen:

NIE OHNE HELM!


Oder seid Ihr Matschbirnen?


----------



## Piefke (20. August 2006)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen beim Bergrunterfahren einen ca. 1 Meter tiefen und breiten Graben übersehen und hatte anschließend heftigen Bodenkontakt mit dem Kinnschutz. Ohne Fullface könnte ich wahrscheinlich jetzt nur Suppe essen. Also im DH nur mit Fullface, sonst ohne. Die einfachen Bikehelme finde ich eh sinnlos.


----------



## Backfisch (20. August 2006)

Ein Freund von mir ist seit 10 Jahren Rettungsassistent und hat mich zum Kauf meines Helms beglückwünscht. Er kennt die typischen Verletzungen bei Fahrradstürzen. Klar, gegen Gesichtsverletzungen hilft ein normaler Bikehelm nichts, aber der Kopf besteht eben nicht nur aus Gesicht. *Und da ich keine Lust habe, irgendwann das gehen oder sprechen neu lernen zu müssen, trage ich einen Helm. *Zumal ich mit dem Abus Apache einen sehr leichten und günstigen Helm gefunden habe, den ich auf meinem großen Schädel so gut wie gar nicht spüre.


----------



## Backfisch (20. August 2006)

Weiss nicht ob das hier schon irgendwo steht, hab da per google.de was zum Thema gefunden. Es geht zwar um Kinder, aber soo völlig anders wird es ja bei Erwachsenen auch nicht sein:


> Fahrradunfälle sind bei Kindern unter 15 Jahren die häufigsten Verkehrsunfälle auf dem Schulweg (ca. 30.000 pro Jahr). Die Altersgruppe der 10-14jährigen ist davon am stärksten betroffen (ca. 17.000). *Ca. 5% der auf dem Schulweg verletzten Schüler/innen bleiben nach dem Unfall lebenslang behindert  meistens als Folge von Hirnverletzungen.*
> 
> http://www.spotwettbewerb.de/Dokumente/Hintergruende_Kopfschutz.pdf
> *Kopfverletzungen sind die Ursache von 70%-80% aller tödlichen Radfahrerunfälle im Kindesalter.* In der Gruppe der 10-14jährigen Kinder ist der Anteil der Hirnverletzungen noch höher als in jüngeren Altersgruppen, *weil Kinder in diesem Lebensalter sehr häufig mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs sind und kaum einen Schutzhelm nutzen*: Während in der Gruppe der Kinder bis zu 10 Jahren die Helmtragequote bei ca. 42% liegt, sinkt sie bei den 11-16jährigen Kindern auf 11%. Ab 17 Jahre liegt sie bei ca. 3%. *Das Tragen eines Helmes verringert die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Kopfverletzung um 85 % und die einer Hirnverletzung sogar um 88 %. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Gesichtsverletzung wird um 65% reduziert* (vgl. Homepage des Harborview Injury Prevention Center in Seattle (USA) http://depts.washington.edu/hiprc/childinjury/index.htm).


----------



## Büdiman (20. August 2006)

Man sollte in Deutschland eine allgemeine Helmpflicht für Fahrradfahrer einführen. Nur so kann man die hohen Unfallzahlen senken!


----------



## nikolauzi (20. August 2006)

Büdiman schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte in Deutschland eine allgemeine Helmpflicht für Fahrradfahrer einführen. Nur so kann man die hohen Unfallzahlen senken!



Das ist etwas arg Monokausal gedacht...

Viel wichtiger fände ich es, 
a) die Autofahrer zu sensibilisieren, daß Radfahrer auch Verkehrsteilnehmer sind.
b) Radfahren im Verkehr in der Schule zu lernen
c) Radfahrer in den Verkehr zu integrieren und nicht zu versuchen, diese von der Straße auf den Bürgersteig zu verbannen.

Wenn das gemacht ist, kann man ev. über eine Helmpflicht reden


Der (nie ohne Helm) Nikolauzi


----------



## n00ty (20. August 2006)

also ich musste in der grundschule diesen "fahrradführerschein" machen, weiß net mehr wie das genau heißt, aber da haben wir das richtige verhalten im straßenverkehr gelernt! Waren auch einen tag aufem Verkehrsübungsplatz....
also schlecht war das nicht!


----------



## Backfisch (20. August 2006)

Au fein, wir haben sowieso zuwenige Gesetze und Erlaubnispflichten.


----------



## Deleted 64385 (20. August 2006)

nikolauzi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist etwas arg Monokausal gedacht...
> 
> Viel wichtiger fände ich es,
> a) die Autofahrer zu sensibilisieren, daß Radfahrer auch Verkehrsteilnehmer sind.
> ...



zu a) Da gebe ich meine Hoffnung so langsam aber sicher auf. Benutze mittlerweile lieber die Fußgängerampeln an einer viel befahrenen Kreuzung, als mich mitten in den Verkehr auf die Linksabbiegerspur einzuordnen. Es ist schon sooft vorgekommen, dass ich mich trotz Handzeichens gar nicht erst einordnen konnte, weil die Autos und LKW´s stur an mir vorbeigesaust sind. Geradeaus fahren oder rechts abbiegen geht ja meistens noch...vielleicht begründet sich diese Einstellung der motorisierten Fahrer aber auch darin, dass viele Radfahrer wie sau fahren, und das mit Klapperkisten, die, gäbe es einen TÜV für Fahrräder, mitnichten durchkommen würden. 

zu b) Radfahren im Verkehr in der Schule zu lernen, gab es schon in der Grundschule, und das war Ende der 80er. Theorie und Praxis mit Unterstützung der Polizei inkl. Begutachtung der Räder. Damals wurden gerade die Reflektoren hinten und vorne eingeführt. 

zu c) Siehe auch a). Leider ist das aber momentan irgendwie nicht so ganz der Fall bzw. ich habe diesen Eindruck, sofern keine expliziten Radwege vorhanden sind und man auf der Straße fahren muss. Habe jedenfalls keine Lust mehr, mich mit einem 40 Tonner anzulegen, dessen Fahrer mehr Augen für die Studentinnen auf den Drahteseln hat als für mich, der gerade rechts neben ihm auf einem Radstreifen steht, während er versucht rechts rüber zu ziehen, um abzubiegen


----------



## DavidMG (20. August 2006)

n00ty schrieb:
			
		

> also ich musste in der grundschule diesen "fahrradführerschein" machen, weiß net mehr wie das genau heißt, aber da haben wir das richtige verhalten im straßenverkehr gelernt! Waren auch einen tag aufem Verkehrsübungsplatz....
> also schlecht war das nicht!



Ja, musste ich auch machen - ich denke, dass davon immernoch viel haften geblieben ist. Schulterblick zum Beispiel. Ich war damals relativ überfordert damit, aber man wurde so unter Druck gesetzt den richtig zu machen, dass man (und auch andere Grundschul"kollegen" von mir) das so schnell nicht vergessen haben 
Sehr Sinnvoll ! Die Polizei führt ja auch Aufklärungsarbeit für das Verhalten im Straßenverkehr schon im Kindergarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rolsko (20. August 2006)

OK, ich oute mich als unfähig, mit dem Bike zu fahren. Ich habe schon 2 Helme verschrottet und in beiden Fällen war es pure eigene Blödheit, dass es überhaupt zum Crash kam.  
Aber trotzdem bin ich froh, dass ich wenigstens davor noch einen Hauch von Geistesblitz hatte und den Helm aufsetzte.

Deshalb bleibe ich auch besser dabei. 

Grüße
rolsko


----------



## Hornisborn (20. August 2006)

b) Ist doch in Deutschland Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.


----------



## axx (21. August 2006)

Immerhin scheinen die Biker hier im Forum überdurchschnittlich vernünftig zu sein: über 50% fahren auch in der Stadt mit Helm. Wenn ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (quer durch die Stadt) die Radfahrer mit/ohne Helm zähle, liegt der Anteil der Radler mit Helm bei deutlich unter 10%. Da ist man mit Helm schon fast ein Exot...

Grüße,
axx (der kürzlich einen Helm gespalten hat)


----------



## Tazz (21. August 2006)

In der Stadt fahre ich meistens nicht mit Helm  ( also im Sommer !! )
aber dafür würde ich mich nie ins Gelände ohne wagen

Also wenn ich´s recht betrachte kann man im Winter immer mit Helm ................. nur im Sommer bringt das einen fast um
viel zu warm


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (21. August 2006)

Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich´s recht betrachte kann man im Winter immer mit Helm ................. nur im Sommer bringt das einen fast um
> viel zu warm



Dann kauft man sich einen Helm mit besserer Belüftung  Dann kann man ihn auch im Sommer in der Stadt tragen.
Ich weis ja nicht was du für einen Helm beim Biken trägst.

Sportliche Grüße
Dennis (Der wenn er auf seinem Specialized sitzt nie ohne Helm unterwegs ist)


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. August 2006)

Ich glaube, nun weiß jeder, dass du ein Specialized hast...


----------



## McR33N (22. August 2006)

hmm naja aber stell dir vor du kaufst dir nen helm fÃ¼r 100 gyros ( â¬ ) 
und dich legts hin, dann is alle umsonst  
... 

nein scherz soll jeder sleber entscheiden, ich fahr auch nur mit helm wenn ich grÃ¶Ã©res spring


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (22. August 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, nun weiß jeder, dass du ein Specialized hast...



Du hast das nicht genau verstanden. Das Specialized fahre ich wenn ich trainiere usw.
Das Canyon benutze ich eigentlich nurnoch um mal zu freunden und so zu fahren.

Mit meiner aussage meine ich das ich auch nur den Helm trage wenn ich touren fahre. Auf dem Weg zu freunden ist er nicht so oft auf dem kopf...
Verstanden???


----------



## faketreee (22. August 2006)

Also hier gibt es sowas wie "Stadt" gar nicht.  Daher fahre ich auch gar nicht in der Stadt. Aber im Wald aufm MTB habe ich immer den Helm auf! Bei gaaaaaaanz langen Anstiegen mache ich auch schon mal den Verschluss auf, weil das schon tierisch jucken kann (wenn ich nicht bergauf fahre, juckt das aber gar nicht  ). Aber ich lasse ihn (schon aus Bequemlichkeit) immer auf. Wäre mir viel zu umständlich, den Helm immer abzunhemen, wenns bergauf geht.
Aber der Hauptgrund, warum ich Helm trage, ist natürlich die Sicherheit. Ohne Helm traue ich mich schon gar nicht mehr. Da fehlt einfach was - was sich in einer Unsicherheit äußert - und das hilft ja nun nicht gerade in Punkto Sicherheit. 
Zudem finde ich nicht, dass Helm doof aussieht. Mit Trikot, enger Hose und Brille (und am besten noch gutem Bike-Rucksack) macht das doch bloß einen äußert professionellen Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardt (22. August 2006)

Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich´s recht betrachte kann man im Winter immer mit Helm ................. nur im Sommer bringt das einen fast um
> viel zu warm



Das ist 
a) teilweise Einbildung
b) eine Sache des richtigen Helms
c) Gewöhnungssache.

Wer nie einen Helm trägt, wird ihn als ungewohnt, drückend, und einengend empfinden. Man hat halt was auf dem Kopf was man sonst nicht hatte, und das stört erst mal aus Prinzip, selbst wenn die tatsächliche Temperatur auf dem Kopf und die Durchlüftung die selbe ist wie ohne Helm (das zum Thema "Einbildung")
Ein Tchibohelm oder auch ein billiges Markenmodell hat immer weniger und kleinere Öffnungen als die Topmodelle von Giro, Bell, Met , etc. Daher muß der regelmäßig trainierende Fahrer schon ein paar Euro springen lassen für den entsprechenden Komfort. Was nicht heißt, dass es glecih ein Giro Atmos für 160 EUR sein muß. Ich selbst fahre das vergangene MTB-Topmodel von Bell (X-Ray, mittlerweile abgelöst vom Sweep, aber immer noch produziert). Listenpreis ca. 110 EUR, aber im Iternet schon für ca. 60 EUR zu kriegen. Geil belüftet das Teil!!! Und sitzt bei mir auch wie angegossen. Hat mir zudem 1x das Leben gerettet (wurde danach durch einen neuen ersetzt, logisch).
Ich fahre seit ca. 14 Jahren eigentlich nur mit Helm (im Training; auf der Fahrt zum Bäcker zugegeben immer ohne; liegt an der Frisur  . Ich merks überhaupt nicht mehr, ob ich einen Helm aufhabe. Auch bei Temperaturen jenseits der 30-35 Grad hab ich bergauf nie das verlangen ihn abzuziehen. Ich hab mich einfach dran gewöhnt, und das kann jeder!!!

Einziger Nachteil: manchmal gibts am Hals, da wo der Riemen etwas scheuert `nen Pickel:kotz: Und sowas hasse ich !!!!!


----------



## tommix000 (22. August 2006)

seit meinem sturz auf der letzten etappe meines alpenX weiss ich einen helm auf dem kopf  noch mehr zu schätzen. auf der schotterabfahrt hab ich den unfreiwilligen weg über den lenker genommen und bin leicht seitlich auf kopf und schulter geknallt. der helm (specialized decibel) hat eine ziemliche kerbe an der seite, aber mein kopf hatte keinen kratzer, auch keine kopfschmerzen oder ähnliches. ich möchte nicht wissen wie es ohne helm ausgegangen wäre, da der aufprall recht hart war (in der betroffenen schulter sind alle 3 bänder gerissen).

also absolut PRO HELM


----------



## McR33N (22. August 2006)

also ich hab mir nen fullface helm rausgelassen, is zwar ein mopped helm hab mir abe den leichtesten rausgesucht, bin damit völlig zufrieden blos man sieht nid so richtig wie man  springt... XD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





nlos ohne die kawa aufschrift


----------



## Jazznaz (22. August 2006)

Ich fahr immer mit Helm auch in der Stadt, allerdings gucken dann die Leute immer komisch, wenn die mich mit einem Crosshelm aufm Fahrrad sehen. Aber meist fahr ich auch Urban Assault in der Stadt, also brauch ich den. Ich hab einen Madhead AFR/06 Crosshelm (siehe Bild).






Urban Assault = Mein Name für halsbrecherisch durch die Stadt jagen und alle Trebben mitnehmen dies nur zu finden gibt, insofern keine Leute unterwegs sind.


----------



## heiterheiter (23. September 2006)

Ich fahre NIE mit Helm, selbst bei mtb touren mit downhill. Es wird nie etwas passieren und falls doch mal was passiert, sollte der sturz wirklich so extrem sein das mich der helm vor den tod retten sollte , dann will ich lieber sterben. So viel ist mir das Leben auch nicht wert. Lieber früh sterben als so ein bescheuert aussehenden Helm zu tragen. 

Ist keine empfehlung an andere aber ich sehe das so , das ist meine ganz persönliche meinung dazu.


----------



## BlingBling (23. September 2006)

heiterheiter schrieb:


> Ich fahre NIE mit Helm, selbst bei mtb touren mit downhill. Es wird nie etwas passieren und falls doch mal was passiert, sollte der sturz wirklich so extrem sein das mich der helm vor den tod retten sollte , dann will ich lieber sterben. So viel ist mir das Leben auch nicht wert. Lieber früh sterben als so ein bescheuert aussehenden Helm zu tragen.
> 
> Ist keine empfehlung an andere aber ich sehe das so , das ist meine ganz persönliche meinung dazu.



Bin lange ohne Helm gefahren wegen Geldmangel.(Und auch ein wenig Faulheit  )
Mit der Zeit wurde ich aber dann doch schneller und meine Fahrweise wurde 
nach und nach sehr risikofreudig.

Bin nicht gerade der "Lebenstollfinder"....aber ich will weiter Biken können.
Von einem Schädeltrauma muss man nicht sterben.
Man kann auch einfach nur gelähmt sein oder erblinden.
Was meinst Du wie ScheiBe das dann ist ?

Mittlerweile fahre ich nur noch mit Kinnbügelund MX Brille - CC ader Dirtschale ist mir zu riskant .....
Sieht zwar superdoof auf nem AM-Hardtail aus , alle die mit mir bis jetzt beim biken waren verstehen jetzt aber warum.

Mit 20-50 km/h auf  10cm Singletrails durch Baumschulen oder in Hohlwege einspringen , teilweise alles mit Kalkfels unterlegt/gespickt ...    verstehst?

Muss ja nicht ein mal an dir liegen.
Reicht ja wenn Dich ein Dappel über den Haufen fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (23. September 2006)

heiterheiter schrieb:


> Ich fahre NIE mit Helm, selbst bei mtb touren mit downhill. Es wird nie etwas passieren und falls doch mal was passiert, sollte der sturz wirklich so extrem sein das mich der helm vor den tod retten sollte , dann will ich lieber sterben. So viel ist mir das Leben auch nicht wert. Lieber früh sterben als so ein bescheuert aussehenden Helm zu tragen.



Don't feed the troll!


----------



## Lilebror (23. September 2006)

heiterheiter schrieb:


> Ich fahre NIE mit Helm, selbst bei mtb touren mit downhill. Es wird nie etwas passieren und falls doch mal was passiert, sollte der sturz wirklich so extrem sein das mich der helm vor den tod retten sollte , dann will ich lieber sterben. So viel ist mir das Leben auch nicht wert. Lieber früh sterben als so ein bescheuert aussehenden Helm zu tragen.
> 
> Ist keine empfehlung an andere aber ich sehe das so , das ist meine ganz persönliche meinung dazu.



Ich hoffe du bist privatversichert, wenn ich sehe das dann für so Typen meine Krankenkassenbeiträge draufgehen, wenns ihn dann voll zerlegt.


----------



## Bikefritzel (23. September 2006)

Ich fahre immr mit


----------



## Edoardo (23. September 2006)

Der hieÃ doch mal Drecksvieh, oder? Oder war das ein anderes Board?

Naja. Wer ohne Helm fÃ¤hrt, ist nicht gleich bescheuert. Ja, es kann ganz schnell etwas passieren, wobei einem ein Helm viel hilft. Ja, es muÃ nicht durch eigenes Verschulden dazu kommen. Aber doch, man kann mit der richtigen Fahrweise das Unfallrisiko enorm verringern und dabei immer noch wie eine gesenkte durch die Stadt heizen. Das geht. Trotzdem werde ich mir mal bald einen Helm zulegen. Versprochen. Glaube ichÂ â¦


----------



## heiterheiter (23. September 2006)

Ich fahre hauptsächlich im verkehr in der stadt, und hin und wieder CC aber all mountain oder so höchstens 1 mal im sommer. 

Für diese zwecke ist der helm mehr als unnötig. 



Lilebror schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist privatversichert, wenn ich sehe das dann für so Typen meine Krankenkassenbeiträge draufgehen, wenns ihn dann voll zerlegt.



Ich bin öffentlich Krankenversichtert, aber inwiefern würde das ein unterschied machen, eine private Krankenversicherung wird auch durch die allegemeinheit gezahlt. Somit müsste wieder ein anderer zahlen. 
Also bin nicht nur ich egoistisch(ohne helm zu fahren) sondern auch du das es dir nur um deine eigene KK beiträge geht, solange es die anderen leute in der privaten versicherung zahlen ist es dir egal. Ich glaube du hast nicht ganz den sinn von versicherungen verstanden!


----------



## crazyeddie (23. September 2006)

also, meine kurze zusammenfassung, nachdem ich mir grade alle 20 seiten durchgelesen hab: 

- der normale cc-helm schützt vor gemeinen schäge von dem, was im wald manchmal so in kopfhöhe hängt.


- er schützt auch in dem geschwindigkeitsbereich, in dem man meistens unterwegs ist. die meisten stürzen passieren aus banalen gründen, vorderrad rutscht weg, man schlägt seitlich mit dem kopf auf. 

- helmgegener führen an, dass der helm unter diesen und jenen bedingungen nicht schützt. dabei werden in aller regel horrorszenarien entworfen, anstatt sich am durchschnitt zu orientieren und einzugestehen, dass der helm hier schützt.

- helmgegner führen statistiken aus ländern mit helmpflicht an, die besagen, dass sich die zahl der kopfverletzungen nicht vermindert hat. statistiken sind immer mit vorsicht zu genießen. um wieviel ist das verkehrsaufkommen gestiegen etc.? wieviele leute sind gestürzt und wurden vom helm vor schäden bewahrt und musste gar nicht mehr zum arzt gehen? statistiken, die besagen, dass bei x prozent ein helm genutzt hätte, sind in sofern vertrauenswürdiger, weil da die verletzung und die sturzabfolge vorhanden sind - man sieht halt, ob der schädelbruch genau dort ist, wo der helm gesessen hätte.

- sinn eines helmes ist es nicht, den radler vor den folgen davon zu schützen, vom brummi überrollt zu werden oder zehn meter kopfvoran in den abgrund zu stürzen. wenn der helm in einem solchen fall das leben nicht rettet, kann man ihm das nicht anlasten - es geht um den kleinen stein oder die nasse fahrbahnmarkierung, die man übersieht, weil man sich den vordermann nicht über den haufen fahren will usw. da soll der helm davor schützen, durch eine nichtigkeit lebenslange schäden davonzutragen.

- der helm setzt da an, wo die reflexe überfordert sind. jegliches "ich kann ja fahren, ich halte den kopf hoch" ist gnadenlose selbstüberschätzung. es gibt einen punkt, an dem das eben nicht mehr gilt, und der ist schneller erreicht als man denkt - dazu braucht es die gerne genannten horrorszenarien nicht.

- glauben kann man nicht mit argumenten beikommen. manche menschen sind  glauben daran, gegen etwas sein zu müssen. sei es nun ein helm, fleisch, windenergie... da ziehen manche eben in ihre privaten kreuzzüge. 

- ich bin vor ca. 12 jahren einmal bei einer nichtigkeit gestürzt, der helm war futsch, der kopf hatte keinen kratzer. meine fallhöhe war damals noch wesentlich niedriger als heute, meine kindliche reflexe besser ausgeprägt als die eines erwachsenen. (@neudazugestoßene: sowas bringen manche als argument, so dass ihre kinder ohne helm fahren müssen.) hätte ich keinen helm angehabt, würde mir vielleicht heute der zivi, der mich pflegt, vom biken erzählen. seither bin ich auch nicht mehr auf den kopf gefallen, aber warum manche das als argument gegen einen helm benutzen verstehe ich nicht.

- gewicht, belüftung und komfort der helme haben sich stetig gebessert. derartige argumente kann man heute einfach nicht mehr gelten lassen. einen helm kann man auch bei fast jedem radhändler noch als zugabe zum neugekauften bike raushandeln.

- gegenargumente, dass man im cc ja auch keine sonstigen protektoren trägt, obwohl schürfwunden, prellungen oder knochenbrüche häufiger vorkommen als kopfverletzungen, kann man als vernünftiger mensch ebenfalls nicht gelten lassen, weil ein bein- und ein schädelbasisbruch nicht vergleichbar sind. daher ist hier die verhältnismäßigkeit für cc- und marathonfahrer nicht so gegeben wie für eher abfahrtsorientierte biker.

wenn ich noch was vergessen habe, werde ich es noch ergänzen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. September 2006)

@crazyeddie

Das ist wohl der Beste Beitrag in dem ganzen Thread, sehr sachlich und ohne die eigene Meinung aufzudrücken


----------



## Jierdan (23. September 2006)

ich fahr grundsätzlich immer mit helm, da es mir viel zu oft passiert, dass ich nachm einkaufen noch bock auf ne spontane Runde im Wald bekomme 

zum glück noch nie was ernstes passiert, der schlimmste sturz war auf asphalt als ich gerade am essen war und mit rechts links schalten wollte


----------



## crazyeddie (23. September 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> @crazyeddie
> 
> Das ist wohl der Beste Beitrag in dem ganzen Thread, sehr sachlich und ohne die eigene Meinung aufzudrücken



danke für die blumen... aber ich denke dass meine meinung doch relativ deutlich wird. in diesem fall schadet meine meinung auch denke ich niemandem, daher würde ich auch vor aufdrücken nicht zurückschrecken


----------



## Chris1984 (23. September 2006)

ich muß gestehen die meiste zeit bin ich ohne helm unterwegs. weil es nur ganz kurze strecken sind (einkaufen etc...).
wenn ich aber was größeres vorhab hab ich ihn immer dabei!

meine story des tages: hab mich heut auf ner 300m strecke gepackt weil ich n auto übersehn hab und bremsen mußte. ist aber niemanden was passiert - puh! - das hätte auch gut anders ausgehn können, und ohne helm erst recht...

mal ne frage was haltet ihr von den skater-helmen zum fahrradfahrn - jemand schonmal gemacht? abgesehn davon das sie kaum luftlöcher ham.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (24. September 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> [...], daher würde ich auch vor aufdrücken nicht zurückschrecken


Nur zu. Manchmal muss man die Leute zu ihrem Glück zwingen.
Am Anfang haben alle den Gurt als verpönt angesehen. Heutzutage ist es meist selbstverständlich.


----------



## ilex (24. September 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Nur zu. Manchmal muss man die Leute zu ihrem Glück zwingen.


gefährliche Betätigungen wie das Radfahren sollte man ganz verbieten


----------



## D R JOH (24. September 2006)

ja man wenn man fährt dann lieber mit helm.... immerhin is ein kaputter helm nicht so teuer wie ein kaputter kopf oder kaputte zähne..... 

JOH


----------



## Journeyman (24. September 2006)

Über 500 Posting über ein Thema wo es eigentlich nicht viel zu diskutieren gibt.


----------



## sunboy (24. September 2006)

wir haben hier anscheinend nichts besseres zu tun als jeden thread vollzumüllen.

leute, weg von der kiste und rauf aufs bike!


----------



## Jan Itor (24. September 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Über 500 Posting über ein Thema wo es eigentlich nicht viel zu diskutieren gibt.



So liebe ich es, kurz und prägnant. Du hast es geschafft in einem kurzen Satz deine Meinung kund zu tun und dich selbst zu widerlegen


----------



## Evo2k6 (24. September 2006)

sunboy schrieb:


> ich fahre eigentlich immer mit helm,
> ausser wenn ich jetzt wirklich nur 2km gemütlich zum freund bummel.
> 
> toi, toi, toi, heute bei nem sauberen überschlag ziemlich auf dem kopf gelandet.
> ohne helm hätte verdammt viel passieren können, dank helm hatte ich nur ziemliches nasenbluten^^




und selbst auf den 2km kannste dir den schädel spalten musst ja noch net ma selber schuld sein kannst es ja zB auch haben das dir n autofahrer die vorfahrt nimmt und du dan in seiner Kiste hängst.


Deswegen fahr ich persönlich seit dem ich jetz wieder einen hab auch nur noch mit FF-Helm auch wens sich vllt manche denken das is das den fuern Spako oder sowas  naja ich bin gerne n spako wen dafuer fast mein ganzer kopf geschützt is



was ich aber dazusagen muss is das ich auch ne weile aus geldmangel ohne helm gefahren bin und dabei 2 Abflüge hingelegt hab die aber zum glück nur mit nem aufgeschlagenenen knie geendet haben


und ich muss sagen das ich jetz seit dem ich mit dem Helm fahre mich wesentlich sicherer und wohler aufm Bike fühle , hätt ich selber net fuer möglich gehalten is aber so


----------



## Stolem (24. September 2006)

ich fahr beim dirten usw. immer mit helm und eigl auch immer mit meinem fullface. wenn ich cc touren durchn wald mache kommt der helm auch drauf (nich der fullface) beim rennrad fahren sowieso. ich trage nur keinen helm wenn ich morgens 4 min zur schule fahr. das sollte ich aber machen da mir die durchfahrenden busse jeden morgen windschatten bei ca 40-45 kmh geben....  

nachdem im frühjahr ein freund von mir mit seinem rad gegen nen baum geflogen ist (ohne helm) und ein schädel-hirn-trauma + 3 wochen künstliches koma (fast nicht überlebt hat) davon getragen hat. fahre ich sobald es riskant wird mit helm und nun seitdem meine cc schale wieder aufgetaucht ist auch damit zur schule.

zum freund: er ist seit kurzem aus der reha station und macht die reha zuhause weiter. er ist auf einem auge blind und mit dem anderen sieht er noch minimal. biken wird er wohl nie wieder können....

mfg


----------



## Lilebror (24. September 2006)

Ich habe mir anfang des Jahres auch wieder einen Helm gekauft, weil ich  beschlossen hatte noch mal mit meinem verstaubten MTB zu fahren.

Hab dann eigentlich immer gedacht, das ich ihn auhc nur im Gelände anziehen würde, mitlerweile habe ich den immer an. Wie schon so schön beschrieben, muss man nicht mal selber einen Fehler machen sondern ein anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer, wenn mich ein Helm davor schützt evt. blind oder sonst was zu  werden, dann sehe ich keinen Grund warum ich keinen tragen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edoardo (25. September 2006)

Ist ja schÃ¶n, daÃ ihr alle stolz darauf seid, die Vernunft des mit-Helm-Fahrens erkannt zu haben. Ich streite auch nicht ab, daÃ es vernÃ¼nftig ist. Ich sage auch nicht, daÃ mir der Helm bei einem Race-Truck-Kontakt nichts mehr bringt. Ich weiÃ sehr wohl, daÃ man ganz schnell zum Pflegefall werden kann. Einmal in der Leopoldstr. (MÃ¼nchen) ânen Abflug auf so einen PflanzenkÃ¼bel und dann ist SchluÃ mit lustig.

Ihr tut aber gleichzeitig so, als wÃ¤re es _sicher_, daÃ man Ã¼berân Haufen gefahren wÃ¼rde, wenn einem ein Auto die Vorfahrt nimmt. Das ist ein genauso dummes Argument, wie die, Ã¼ber die ihr euch hier aufregt. Wenn ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin, dann gehâ ich grundsÃ¤tzlich erstmal bei jedem Auto davon aus, daÃ es mich nicht sieht und bei jedem FuÃgÃ¤nger, daÃ er einfach auf den Radweg lÃ¤uft, bei jedem Kind noch mehr und Hunde sind sogar berechenbar, aber eben im negativen Sinn. Dementsprechend passe ich meinen Fahrstil an. Nicht, weil ich keinen Helm aufhabâ, sondern weil ich einen Unfall generell vermeiden will. Und dabei fahre ich alles andere als langsam!

Mit Helm fahren ist vernÃ¼nftiger als ohne. Aber ohne ist nicht unvernÃ¼nftig oder bescheuert (in der Stadt, bei lÃ¤ngeren Touren mit LandstraÃe z.B. schon).

Der Vergleich mit dem Gurt zieht mal gar nicht. Steig mal im Auto bei 10 km/h _richtig_ in die Eisen, dann weiÃt du aber was los ist. Da hÃ¤ngst du ohne Gurt gut mit der Fresse im Lenkrad. Oder BremsÃ¼bungen mit links.

In der Stadt sind fast alle Leute ohne Helm unterwegs. Sind die alle bescheuert? (ob man das Radfahren nennen kann, was die da machen, sei mal dahingestellt)


----------



## axl65 (25. September 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, daß ihr alle stolz darauf seid, die Vernunft des mit-Helm-Fahrens erkannt zu haben. Ich streite auch nicht ab, daß es vernünftig ist. Ich sage auch nicht, daß mir der Helm bei einem Race-Truck-Kontakt nichts mehr bringt. Ich weiß sehr wohl, daß man ganz schnell zum Pflegefall werden kann. Einmal in der Leopoldstr. (München) nen Abflug auf so einen Pflanzenkübel und dann ist Schluß mit lustig.
> 
> Ihr tut aber gleichzeitig so, als wäre es _sicher_, daß man übern Haufen gefahren würde, wenn einem ein Auto die Vorfahrt nimmt. Das ist ein genauso dummes Argument, wie die, über die ihr euch hier aufregt. Wenn ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin, dann geh ich grundsätzlich erstmal bei jedem Auto davon aus, daß es mich nicht sieht und bei jedem Fußgänger, daß er einfach auf den Radweg läuft, bei jedem Kind noch mehr und Hunde sind sogar berechenbar, aber eben im negativen Sinn. Dementsprechend passe ich meinen Fahrstil an. Nicht, weil ich keinen Helm aufhab, sondern weil ich einen Unfall generell vermeiden will. Und dabei fahre ich alles andere als langsam!
> 
> ...




stürze sind ja nie berechenbar!!!es kann dich auch bei langsamer fahrt schwer erwischen.zumal der helm ja auch vor abschürfungen und kratzern schützt.
ich kann deinem post aber nicht entnehmen was du nun eigentlich sagen willst.
in meinen augen ist das geistloses blabla!!!


----------



## Edoardo (25. September 2006)

Das ist kein geistloses Blabla. Was ich sagen will, ist eigentlich eindeutig: Der Argumentationsstil der Helmverfechter taugt mir nicht.

Irgendwie versucht ihr hier die Leute knallhart in zwei Lager einzuteilen. Den Fehler hat Truman vor Jahrzehnten schon gemacht (die Amis habenâs aber noch immer nicht kapiert).

Ohne Helm zu fahren heiÃt nicht generell Helm doof finden oder verweigern.
Ohne Helm fahren ist auch nicht derart lebensmÃ¼de und gefÃ¤hrlich, wie hier stÃ¤ndig getan wird.


----------



## tesa (26. September 2006)

nicht immer, aber meistens. bei trails, abfahrten und forstautobahnen aber grundsätzlich


----------



## Deleted 64385 (26. September 2006)

Solange es keine Helmpflicht gibt, muss jeder selber entscheiden, wann und wo und ob man überhaupt einen Helm tragen will. Ich tue es auch nicht immer (bei der berühmten Fahrt zum Bäcker z.B.), aber wenn ich schnell abseits der Straßen unterwegs bin, auf Touren usw., dann schon zu 99,9%. Fühle mich dabei einfach sicherer, und unser Kopf ist doch mit das wichtigste Körperteil nach (...), den es zu schützen gilt ! Natürlich kann ich auch bei der Fahrt zum Bäcker verunglücken, sowas ist ja leider nicht vorhersehbar. Aber immer ein wenig vorausschauend zu fahren, egal wo, hilft schon sehr, brenzliche Situationen zu vermeiden, insbesondere in der Stadt. Leider meinen viele Radfahrer immer noch, sie könnten sich alles erlauben und sich über jegliche Verkehrsregeln hinwegsetzen - und das meistens ohne Helm.


----------



## axl65 (26. September 2006)

Wolfenstein2k2 schrieb:


> Solange es keine Helmpflicht gibt, muss jeder selber entscheiden, wann und wo und ob man überhaupt einen Helm tragen will. Ich tue es auch nicht immer (bei der berühmten Fahrt zum Bäcker z.B.).





Wolfenstein2k2 schrieb:


> ... und unser Kopf ist doch mit das wichtigste Körperteil nach (...), den es zu schützen gilt.



ja was denn nun???das ist doch voll der widerspruch!!! 




Wolfenstein2k2 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich auch bei der Fahrt zum Bäcker verunglücken, sowas ist ja leider nicht vorhersehbar. Aber immer ein wenig vorausschauend zu fahren, egal wo, hilft schon sehr, brenzliche Situationen zu vermeiden, insbesondere in der Stadt.



das hilft dir alles nichts wenn du von einem anderen verkehrsteilnehmer 
torpediert wirst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (26. September 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> Ohne Helm zu fahren heißt nicht generell Helm doof finden oder verweigern.
> Ohne Helm fahren ist auch nicht derart lebensmüde und gefährlich, wie hier ständig getan wird.



was ist es dann???cool??? 
selbstverständlich ist dein kopf,dein kopf.
du kannst damit tun und lassen was du möchtest!!!
aber denke doch bitte mal an die folgen und konsequenzen bei einem sturz,die du anderen zumutest.
deine bikekumpels müssen sich für dich um hilfe bemühen,du verursachst selbstverständlich auch kosten die durch dein bisschen krankenversicherung nicht abgedeckt sind.
du belastest deine unmittelbaren angehörigen eventuell sehr schwer falls du ein pflegefall bist.
und das hätte vielleicht alles vermieden werden können,durch das eines tragens eines helmes!!!
es geht auch um verstand und vernunft!!!


----------



## Deleted 64385 (26. September 2006)

Nein, kein unbedingter Widerspruch. Wenn ich mich bewußt viel größerem Risiko aussetze, weil ich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit am Grenzbereich durchs Gelände brettere oder generell schnell unterwegs bin, um Strecke zu machen, dann nur mit Helm. Darauf bezog sich "...und unser Kopf ist doch mit das wichtigste Körperteil nach (...), den es zu schützen gilt."

Klar kann ich auch bei der Fahrt zum Bäcker bei 10 km/h hinfliegen und mir den Schädel brechen, aber das Risiko eines Sturzes ist da doch geringer, es sei denn, man fährt wie eine gesenkte Sau und hält sich an keinerlei Verkehrsregeln .



axl65 schrieb:


> das hilft dir alles nichts wenn du von einem anderen verkehrsteilnehmer
> torpediert wirst!!!



Wenn die anderen grob fahrlässig handeln, kann ich natürlich auch nichts dafür. Unter einem LKW hilft ein Helm wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr viel. Aber wenn ich da ein kleines Kind auf dem Radweg herumschlingern sehe, gebe ich auch nicht Vollgas um mit 40 km/h rechts vorbei zu ziehen, sondern fahre "vorausschauend", da man damit rechnen muss, dass das Kind ausschert, nicht auf die Umwelt um sich herum achtet usw.


----------



## Radlerin (26. September 2006)

Also ich fahr sehr oft durch Berlin (Arbeitsweg) und gerade hier in der Stadt immer mit Helm. Davon abgesehen, dass ich meinen Giro E2 nur bemerke, weil ich das Schild über den Augen habe, fühle ich mich angesichts vor allem der anderen Fahrradfahrer durchaus sicherer. Ein Argument gegen den Helm gibt es für mich nicht. Und ich behaupte auch von mir, immer sehr vorausschauend zu fahren, bin aber der Meinung, vor allem andere Radfahrer kann man kaum einschätzen. Vom Autofahrer denkt man vorsichtshalber eh immer das Schlechteste ;-), bei Fußgängern (inkl. Kindern und Hunden) kann man sich auch ausmalen, dass die nicht gucken. Aber andere Radfahrer sind oft tatsächlich die Schlimmsten. Und es sind NIE die Fahrradkuriere, Raser, Streeter oder Fixie-Fahrer. Es sind immer die Trödler, die mit ihren rostigen Etwas'sen unterm Hintern nicht aufpassen. Gestern ist mir wieder so ne blöde... Kuh vom Fußweg aus direkt vors Rad gefahren (nix passiert, Gott sei Dank). Ich fahre sehr "zügig" und werde trotzdem an den Ampeln von den Trödlern überholt, weil die sich einen Meter vor mich stellen müssen oder bestenfalls bei Rot fahren... 

Aber ich trage meinen Helm gern und die tragen keinen. Mir isses ziemlich wurscht, wenn denen was passiert.


----------



## mike81 (26. September 2006)

Zum Thema Helm mein Kumpel hatte vor 4 Wochen einen Unfall wurde vom Auto angefahren ;;ohne Helm '' !
Fazit schwere Hirnblutungen , bleibt wahrscheinlich für immer behindert !

Soviel zu der Aussage ;;wer einen Helm braucht ,kann nicht fahren !


----------



## Radlerin (26. September 2006)

@mike81:

Ja, da hast du Recht, dass die Aussage Müll ist (ich gehe davon aus, dass dein Post so zu verstehen ist). Ich sehe in Berlin täglich auch eher Leute mit Helm, von denen ich denke, dass sie fahren können (Kuriere etc.), als dass ich einen Helm bei Leuten sehe, die derart mit ihren Rostkrücken rumeiern, dass man direkt vom Zuschauen seekrank werden könnte.

Für deinen Freund hoffe ich, dass das genannte "Wahrscheinliche" doch nicht eintritt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2006)

Ich trage grundsätzlich einen Helm.

Meine Frau ist vor zwei Wochen ohne Helm mit dem Bike gestürzt. Ist zwar im Gegensatz zu dem oben geschilderten Fall glimpflich abgegangen, aber immerhin ein Platzwunde am Hinterkopf, die genäht werden musste.

Ich habe 1997 mal einen selbstverschuldeten Sturz gedreht, bei dem ich bis heute dankbar dafür bin, das ich einen Helm getragen hat. Die ganze Sache ging mit Schürfwunden und Prellungen ab, aber auch nur weil ich den Helm aufhatte - Der Helm war Schrott.

Wer sagt, das er keinen Helm brauche, weil er fahren könne, braucht in der Tat keinen Helm, denn er hat offensichtlich nichts im Schädel, was es sich lohnen würde zu schützen 

P.S: Gute Besserungen & Alle Gute für den Freund von Mike81.


----------



## KonaFlip (26. September 2006)

Helm is Standard !
Er hat mir mein Leben gerettet ( nicht nur Helm sondern auch Safety Jacket, usw. ). Hatte mich bei einem Road Gap verschätzt und bin aus 3 Metern höhe mit dem Kopf zuerst auf geschlagen und über die Landung hinweg. Hätte ich keinen gehabt, dann säße ich jetzt im Rolli. Also, scheiß was drauf auf die Coolheit !!!!
Ride on !!! Flip www.freakriderz.de


----------



## Yukio (26. September 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> Der Argumentationsstil der Helmverfechter taugt mir nicht.
> 
> Irgendwie versucht ihr hier die Leute knallhart in zwei Lager einzuteilen.
> 
> Ohne Helm fahren ist auch nicht derart lebensmüde und gefährlich, wie hier ständig getan wird.


Ich habe dazu mal eine Hypothese entworfen. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja, diese Problematik besser zu verstehen.

*Die Zwei-Welten-Hypothese*

*Welt A*
Der Mensch wird seit seinen Ursprüngen und aufgrund seiner evolutionären Entwicklung darauf konditioniert seinen Kopf zu schützen. In seinem Kopf liegt das Gehirn, das seinen gesamten Körper steuert.
Stößt man mit dem Kopf irgendwo an, verursacht dies extreme Schmerzen, so dass man in Zukunft vorsichtiger ist. Schon als Kind lernt man diese Lektion sehr schnell. Ein schwerer Sturz oder Schlag auf den Kopf führt sogar zum Tode. Eltern warnen ihre Kinder bis zum geht-nicht-mehr davor, bloß auf den Kopf aufzupassen.

Auch unsere Reflexe sind genau darauf hin ausgerichtet. Wir werden alles tun, um einen Sturz auf den Kopf oder einen Anstoß des Kopfes zu vermeiden. Dazu werden üblicherweise die Arme benutzt.

Die Menschheit hat also insgesamt erkannt, dass der Kopf zu schützen ist. Klar, wenn man von einem Baum fiel, halfen auch die Arme nicht mehr, aber das wusste man ja und passte beim Klettern auf.

Um dies auch in besonderen Situationen zu gewährleisten, erfand der Mensch den Helm. Es tat ja schließlich scheußlich weh, wenn Mensch einen mit der Keule auf den Kopf gehauen bekam.
Mit einem Helm hat das auch prima funktioniert, nun konnte man auch die Keulenschläge prima aushalten.

Die Waffen entwickelten sich dann zwar weiter, es kamen nicht mehr nur Keulen zum Einsatz, sondern auch mal eine Schleuder, Pfeil und Bogen oder eine Armbrust. Aber der Helm funktionierte ja immer noch einigermaßen.

Nennen wir diese Welt die statische Welt. Denn in dieser Welt ist der Mensch überwiegend ein statisches Objekt, auf das Kräfte von außen einwirken können. Zehntausende von Jahren waren diese Aussagen absolut gültig.

*Welt B*
Die Menschen entwickelten sich weiter. Seit wenigen Jahren, so ein paar Tausend, fing der Mensch an sich selbst mit höheren Geschwindigkeiten zu bewegen, als ihm dies aus eigener Kraft möglich wäre.
Zuerst war dies mit Reittieren möglich. 

Später wurden dazu Fahrzeuge erfunden. Fahrzeuge die sich mit nennenswerten Geschwindigkeiten bewegen gibt es jedoch erst seit ca. 150 Jahren. Die ersten dieser Fahrzeuge nannten sich Lokomotiven.
Kurze Zeit später wurden dann auch Fahrzeuge entwickelt, die nicht mehr an Schienen gebunden waren, sondern auch normale Wege benutzen konnten. Irgendwann davor, zwischendurch oder danach auch das Fahrrad.

Nun also entwickelte sich das, was wir heute Straßenverkehr nennen. Der Mensch stellte aber sehr schnell fest, dass dies nicht ungefährlich war. Viele Menschen starben.
Also suchte er nach Möglichkeiten dies zu verhindern. Unter anderem kam er auch auf die Idee Personen, die sich mit offenen Fahrzeugen bewegten (Zweiräder), mit Helmen zu schützen. Er wusste ja, dass dies seit Jahrtausenden funktioniert hatte.

Nenne wir dies die dynamische Welt. Der Mensch ist in dieser Welt ein sich selbst bewegendes Objekt. Es wirken nun nicht mehr nur Kräfte von außen auf ihn ein, er (und seine Masse) bewirkt nun die auf ihn einwirkenden Kräfte. Zudem bewegt er sich in einer Welt weiterer sich bewegender Objekte.

*Was soll uns diese Einteilung in Welt A und B sagen?*
Der seit Äonen (dieses Wort wollte ich schon immer mal schreiben) auf die Welt A konditionierte Mensch wendet nun diese Erfahrungen, Kenntnisse und seine Erziehung auf Welt B an. Ist ja für ihn auch logisch.

Leider, leider, leider ist Welt B jedoch aus physikalischer Sicht eine völlig andere. Der Mensch selbst ist eine bewegte Masse. Und an diesem Punkt scheitert er nun mit seiner Logik aus Welt A an der Physik aus Welt B.

Versuche mal einem Menschen zu erklären, welche Unterschiede es zwischen A und B gibt. Er ist aufgrund seines Weltbildes nicht dazu in der Lage das zu verstehen.


----------



## KonaFlip (26. September 2006)

man soll ja auch nicht mit dem Intregalhelm Brötchen holen fahren. Aber ich kenne sehr viele leute die ohne Helm in Bike- Skateparks biken und immer meinen, den brauche ich nicht mir passiert nichts und es sieht auf Fotos oder im Video besser aus wenn man mein Gesicht sieht.


----------



## ANMA (26. September 2006)

Als Freerider/Downhiller fahre ich immer mit voller Sicherheitsausstattung, dh FF-Helm, Safety-Jacket, Knie-Schienbeinschoner und Handschuhe.
Viele Leute sagen, ein Helm würde schei*** aussehen, aber ich find die ganzen Sicherheitsausrüstungen extrem cool!
ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2006)

Ich wäre dafür, das die Betroffenen zumindest bei selbstverschuldeten Unfällen ohne Helm einfach die Arzt-, Krankenhaus und Folgekosten aus eigener Tasche begleichen sollten.

Ich sehe nicht ein, das die Krankenkassen oder Krankenversicherungen und somit die Versicherungsgemeinschaft die Kosten für derart leichtsinniges Verhalten übernehmen sollen.


----------



## Journeyman (26. September 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, das die Betroffenen zumindest bei selbstverschuldeten Unfällen ohne Helm einfach die Arzt-, Krankenhaus und Folgekosten aus eigener Tasche begleichen sollten.
> 
> Ich sehe nicht ein, das die Krankenkassen oder Krankenversicherungen und somit die Versicherungsgemeinschaft die Kosten für derart leichtsinniges Verhalten übernehmen sollen.


Schön und gut. Und was ist wenn sie die Kosten nicht aufbringen können?


----------



## Edoardo (26. September 2006)

axl65 und Yukio haben irgendwie nicht so richtig gelesen, was ich geschrieben habâ. So drehen sich Diskussionen im Kreis. Gut gemacht. Und diese Geschichte mit Welt A und Welt B ist schon arg abstrus.

Wahrscheinlich redet ihr stÃ¤ndig von Leuten, die in Bikeparks oder auf Trails unterwegs sind und es derbe krachen lassen. Wer da keinen Helm trÃ¤gt ist freilich lebensmÃ¼de. Solche Leute meine ich aber nicht. Man mÃ¶ge das bitte endlich erkennen.

Wer in der Stadt einen Schnitt von 23 fÃ¤hrt kann das Unfallrisiko schon gewaltig reduzieren, wenn er aufpaÃt. Klar wÃ¤re da ein Helm vernÃ¼nftig*ER*, aber ohne ist hier doch wohl noch vertretbar, oder nicht?


----------



## Journeyman (27. September 2006)

Kann man auch nicht so pauschalisieren ob da das Unfallrisiko geringer ist mit weniger Geschwindigkeit.
Und was nützt es wenn ich aufpasse wie ein Schiesshund, dann gibs da noch die 100 anderen die vor sich hin träumen.


----------



## CubeGhostRider (27. September 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> dann gibs da noch die 100 anderen die vor sich hin träumen.


 
Außerdem kann man sich auch durch Vorsicht nicht immer vor Un-Fällen schützen. Ein Unfall ist per Definition "ein _plötzlich_ von außen auf den Körper wirkendes Ereignis" - und das kommt manchmal _so_ plötzlich, dass jede Vorsicht nichts mehr retten kann... Ich hatte mit 16 einen Fahrradunfall ohne Helm, habe 9 Tage mit Gehirnerschütterung im Krankenhaus gelegen und anschließend jahrelang unter periodisch wiederkehrenden Kopfschmerzen und Konzentrationsschwäche gelitten. Seitdem fahre ich NUR noch MIT Helm! Auch zum Brötchen holen... Das ist die Bequemlichkeit oder Coolness einfach nicht wert!!! 

By the way: Ich hatte vor drei Wochen wieder einen schweren Unfall beim Biken (zugegebenermaßen durch Unvorsichtigkeit) und war dann doch ganz glücklich, dass sich der Schotter nur in meinen Helm gebohrt hat und nicht in meinen Schädel. Im Übrigen habe ich eine Fahrradbrille getragen, deren linkes Glas anschließend vom Schotter völlig zerkratzt war. Wenn ich die Steine alle im Auge gehabt hätte, hätte ich jetzt sicherlich noch ein ganz anderes Problem als eine Platzwunde am Kopf! Hätte ich nie gedacht, dass so ne Brille für noch mehr gut ist als einem nur die Fliegen und den Dreck vom Vorderrad aus den Augen zu halten...

Grüße @ all und gute Besserung an alle Unfallgeschädigten!

CubeGhostRider


----------



## axl65 (27. September 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> axl65 und Yukio haben irgendwie nicht so richtig gelesen, was ich geschrieben habâ. So drehen sich Diskussionen im Kreis. Gut gemacht. Und diese Geschichte mit Welt A und Welt B ist schon arg abstrus.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich redet ihr stÃ¤ndig von Leuten, die in Bikeparks oder auf Trails unterwegs sind und es derbe krachen lassen. Wer da keinen Helm trÃ¤gt ist freilich lebensmÃ¼de. Solche Leute meine ich aber nicht. Man mÃ¶ge das bitte endlich erkennen.
> 
> Wer in der Stadt einen Schnitt von 23 fÃ¤hrt kann das Unfallrisiko schon gewaltig reduzieren, wenn er aufpaÃt. Klar wÃ¤re da ein Helm vernÃ¼nftig*ER*, aber ohne ist hier doch wohl noch vertretbar, oder nicht?




selbstverstÃ¤ndlich habe ich dein posting gelesen,sonst hÃ¤tte ich kaum was dazu schreiben kÃ¶nnen.

ich will ja hier nicht krÃ¼mel kacken,solltest du aber ein schnitt von 23 in der stadt fahren mÃ¼sstest du wenigstens um die 30 kmh fahren um diesen schnitt immer zu schaffen,da du ja sicher an kreuzungen auch mal halten musst!
okay,du meinst sicher 23 kmh als dauergeschwindigkeit.und du denkst du hast da alles im griff und dir kann bei grÃ¶Ãter vorsicht deinerseits nichts passieren???warum schiffe ich mir gerade vor lachen in die hose.
die notaufnahmen in den meisten krankenhÃ¤usern sind voll von kÃ¶nnern wie dir!!!
typ,sei mir nicht bÃ¶hse aber ich kann dich echt nicht ernst nehmen wenn du solchen blÃ¶dsinn hier schreibst!!!
mach was du willst!!!


----------



## Yukio (27. September 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> axl65 und Yukio haben irgendwie nicht so richtig gelesen, was ich geschrieben hab.
> 
> Und diese Geschichte mit Welt A und Welt B ist schon arg abstrus.
> 
> ...



Ääh, jetzt bin ich aber doch so einigermaßen verblüfft über deine Antwort. Passiert nicht oft.

Ein paar Fragen dazu.
Warum glaubst du, dass ich deine Postings nicht so richtig gelesen hätte?
Warum soll die Hypothese des menschlichen Weltbildes abstrus sein?

Zur Erklärung.
Ich glaube, dass du die Hypothese nicht verstanden hast. Sie dreht sich ganz allgemein um das menschliche Verständnis in dieser Diskussion *und* -wenn man sie gelesen hat und versteht- spielt sie *nur* im Straßenverkehr, nicht aber im Gelände. Wo sollten den da auch weitere sich bewegende Objekte sein?  

Im Grund genommen stimme ich nämlich dem letzten von dir hier zitierten Satz zu. Alle bisherigen Erkenntnisse zum Tragen von Helmen im Stadtverkehr sagen ganz klar eines aus. Ob mit oder ohne Helm, es tritt keine Veränderung bei den Verletzungen oder Todeszahlen auf. Ein Beweis des Gegenteils steht noch aus.

Ich sehe mich also schon in der Lage zu erkennen, welche Leute du meinst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Schön und gut. Und was ist wenn sie die Kosten nicht aufbringen können?



Tja das würde sich dann wahrscheinlich ähnlich verhalten, wie wenn jemand ohne gültige Fahrerlaubnis Auto fährt und somit auch keinen Versicherungsschutz hat. In diesem Fall zahlt die Haftpflicht m.W. auch erst für den Schaden und holt sich das Geld später beim Verursacher wieder...

Ein solch leichtsinniges Verhalten kann einen eben leicht in den Ruin treiben. Die Solidar-/Versichertengemeinschaft ist eben nicht dazu da, jeden Unsinn/Leichtsinn mitzutragen. Sie funktioniert nur, wenn sich jeder Einzelne sich auch einigermaßen selbstverantwortlich verhält. Radfahren ohne Helm ist für mich kein selbstverantwortliches Handeln.


----------



## Journeyman (27. September 2006)

Nun denn. Dann gehts weiter mit den zahlreichen, leichtsinnigen Haushaltsunfällen und und und.
Also können wir das Gesundheitssystem abschaffen so wie es jetzt ist und jeder zahlt gleich alles aus eigener Tasche. Vor allem die Alkoholiker, Raucher, Drogensüchtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (27. September 2006)

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht, warum viele meinen, wegen der Coolness keinen Helm aufzusetzen, oder auch die Helmverfechter versteh ich nicht, die sagen, Sch*** auf die Coolness - ich fahr trotzdem mit Helm.

Ich finde mich sehr cool mit Helm, cooler noch als ohne, passt doch auch super zu meinem Rad und meinem Fahrstil, so ein Teil. Man muss sich ja keine pink-neongrün-türkisfarbene Aldischale aufsetzen, die Palette an gut aussehenden Helmen ist doch riesig. 

Also ich finde Radfahrer mit Helm extrem cool!


----------



## buntspecht (27. September 2006)

in meiner jugend bin ich radrennen gefahren und da gab es helmpflicht. das war so was von uncool und die dinger waren einfach nur scheußlich. danach bin ich jahrelang ohne helm gefahren und ich fühlte mich zunehmend unwohler dabei. vor zwei jahren hab ich mir dann endlich einen helm gekauft und seit da fahre ich nicht mehr ohne. selbst zum brötchenholen (500 m hin, 500 m zurück) möchte ich den helm nicht missen.
ich seh nach touren zwar reichlich derangiert aus, wenn ich irgendwo einkehre, aber was soll´s: das mit dem cool-aussehen ist bei mir eh nie was geworden ...


----------



## Radlerin (27. September 2006)

buntspecht schrieb:


> ich seh nach touren zwar reichlich derangiert aus, wenn ich irgendwo einkehre, aber was soll´s



Das stimmt natürlich. Die Frisur ist nach dem Abnehmen des Helms im Eimer. Andererseits ist sie das bei mir auch, wenn ich ohne fahre, da mir dann die Haare kreuz und quer zu Berge stehen... Der Unterschied ist also quasi gering. Wenn ich den Helm in der Hand trage, wissen die Leute wenigstens, woher meine Struwelpeter-Frisur kommt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Nun denn. Dann gehts weiter mit den zahlreichen, leichtsinnigen Haushaltsunfällen und und und.
> Also können wir das Gesundheitssystem abschaffen so wie es jetzt ist und jeder zahlt gleich alles aus eigener Tasche. Vor allem die Alkoholiker, Raucher, Drogensüchtigen.



Genau, es gibt viele Fälle, in denen viel rigider mit den Leistungen des Gesundheitssystems umgegangen werden sollte. Die von Dir genannten Problemgruppen gehören für mich auch dazu.


----------



## Yukio (27. September 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die von Dir genannten Problemgruppen gehören für mich auch dazu.


Uups, böse Falle. Er sprach auch von leichtsinnigen Haushaltsunfällen. Also von ca. *10.000 Toten!* im Jahr. Dem gegenüber stehen "nur" ca. 500 tote Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr. Die genaue Zahl für das Jahr 2005 kann ich dir später auch nennen oder du suchst selber beim Bundesamt für Statistik nach.

Zudem kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass nur 94 % aller Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr einen Helm tragen. Wie man die Radfahrer allerdings bei den genannten Zahlen in einer Gegenüberstellung zur Risikogruppe erklären soll, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Uups, böse Falle.



Nein, keine "böse" Falle 

Ich habe ausdrücklich von *Problemgruppen* gesprochen. Damit meinte ich die Alkoholiker, Zigarettenraucher und Drogenabhängige.

Sicherlich gibt es eine (leider) sehr viele leichtsinnig (tödliche) Unfälle im Haushalt. Hier sind die Leute sich aber tlw. nicht darüber bewusst, was sie tun. Das ist eine Grauzone, die man nie genau erfassen oder regeln können wird.

Sich ohne Helm aufs Fahrrad zu setzen, ist aber eine bewusste Entscheidung, so wie beim Motorradfahren keinen Helm zu tragen oder sich im Auto nicht anzugurten - Und für solch bewussten Leichtsinn sollten die Leute auch die Konsequenzen tragen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tesa (27. September 2006)

Sozialstaat auf Wiedersehen... Dieses Modell will ich unter keinen Umständen haben. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Drogen-, Alkohol- und Nikotinabhängige süchtig sind, was nach moderner Definition eine Krankheit ist, liegen die Auslöser für derartiges gesundheitsschädliches Verhalten selten in eigener Verantwortungslosigkeit, sondern irgendwo in einer Überforderung, für die die Abhängigen keine Verantwortung tragen (rauchen als nicht-berauschende Variante mal aussen vor gelassen). Darüber hinaus belasten diese Leute durch das berühmte "sozialverträgliche Frühäbleben" die Rentenkasse weit weniger als der gesundheitsbewußte Mensch. Müsste man das dann der Gerechtigkeit halber nicht auch Honorieren?! 

Zum Thema Helm = uncool: Cool ist der, der das tut, was er für richtig hält. Es erfordert mehr Coolness, sich über diese und jene Mode hinwegzusetzen, als nach ihr zu leben. Deswegen Hut ab, Helm auf!


----------



## bestmove (27. September 2006)

Blödsinn! Was ist mit anderen extrem Sportarten z.B. Freeclimbing, Fallschirmspringen etc. auch mit vorschriftmässiger Schutzausrüstung ist das eine bewusste Entscheidung sich ins Risiko zu stürzen ...  Ich würd sagen, bewusster Leichtsinn ...


----------



## Kettenschoner (27. September 2006)

Ein Helm erhöht ohne nennenswerte Nebenwirkungen die Sicherheit enorm, deshalb stellt sich die Frage mit/ohne Helm für mich persönlich nicht.
Ich halte meine Birne für schützenswert (persönliche Meinung, muss nicht geteilt werden ), deshalb fahre ich nie ohne.


----------



## FrankM (27. September 2006)

Tragen eigentlich alle, die helmlose Alltagsradfahrer kritisieren auch einen Helm wenn sie zu Fuß zum Bäcker gehen?

Ich finde das nämlich unverantwortlich. Schließlich müssen die anderen dann für solche Idioten die Krankenhausgebühren oder eventuell weitere Pflegemassnahmen zahlen, wenn sie von einem unachtsamen Auto- oder Radfahrer angefahren werden.

Das man als Fußgänger langsamer unterwegs ist, tut hier garnichts zur Sache, es reicht schließlich wenn das Auto die nötige Geschwindigkeit hat.

Ob das Risiko nun niedriger ist als beim Radfahren sei dahingestellt, schließlich wägt man seine Gesundheit doch nicht in Prozentpunkten ab. Es ist immer eine Gefahr vor die Türe zu gehen, und darum sollte wirklich JEDER IMMER einen Helm tragen, am besten auch Nachts. So manch einer ist schon in der Nacht aus dem Bett gefallen und hat sich dabei den Kopf an seinem Nachttisch aufgeschlagen. Mit Helm können solche Sauereien vermieden werden und außerdem schützt er in der Nacht auch die Frisur.

Gruß, Frank


----------



## Radlerin (27. September 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man es vergleichen kann, ob man sich normal oder meinetwegen auch rennend auf den eigenen Füßen fortbewegt oder in höherer Geschwindigkeit auf "Fremdkörpern", wie z.B. einem Rad. Dein Vergleich hinkt und ist in meinen Augen - nimms mir nicht übel - ganz schön schwachsinnig.


----------



## Yukio (27. September 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es eine (leider) sehr viele leichtsinnig (tödliche) Unfälle im Haushalt. Hier sind die Leute sich aber tlw. nicht darüber bewusst, was sie tun. Das ist eine Grauzone, die man nie genau erfassen oder regeln können wird.
> 
> Sich ohne Helm aufs Fahrrad zu setzen, ist aber eine bewusste Entscheidung, so wie beim Motorradfahren keinen Helm zu tragen oder sich im Auto nicht anzugurten - Und für solch bewussten Leichtsinn sollten die Leute auch die Konsequenzen tragen müssen.


Wo willst du da anfangen zu differenzieren. Was ist dann noch Problemgruppe und was nicht. Zählen dann ältere Menschen im Haushalt nicht auch zu einer Problemgruppe, schon allein aufgrund ihrer körperlichen Einschräckungen? Zählen dann Dicke nicht auch zu eine Problemgruppe?

Und die Differenzierung die du oben beschreibst, sehe ich so nicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass bei der Vielzahl der Unfälle, es sind ca. 5.000.000 pro Jahr -allerdings nur zwischen 6000 - 8.500 Toten- eine Vielzahl des Risikos bewusst sein müssen. Jeder der auf eine Leiter steigt weiß, dass wenn er runterfällt sterben kann.


----------



## Kettenschoner (27. September 2006)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass man es vergleichen kann, ob man sich normal oder meinetwegen auch rennend auf den eigenen Füßen fortbewegt oder in höherer Geschwindigkeit auf "Fremdkörpern", wie z.B. einem Rad. Dein Vergleich hinkt und ist in meinen Augen - nimms mir nicht übel - ganz schön schwachsinnig.



Dem stimme ich vollinhaltlich zu!


----------



## FrankM (27. September 2006)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass man es vergleichen kann, ob man sich normal oder meinetwegen auch rennend auf den eigenen Füßen fortbewegt oder in höherer Geschwindigkeit auf "Fremdkörpern", wie z.B. einem Rad. Dein Vergleich hinkt und ist in meinen Augen - nimms mir nicht übel - ganz schön schwachsinnig.



Och, da nimmt es aber jemand wieder sehr ernst.
Ich finde es einfach nicht ok, dass manche hier meinen jeden als "dumm" und "hirnlos" bezeichnen zu müssen, nur weil man nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit auf dem Fahrrad einen Helm trägt. Ich glaube es spielt kaum eine Rolle für den Kopf ob man mit oder ohne Fahrrad zusammengefahren wird. Der Schwerpunkt ist auch in etwa gleich. Der Fahrradrahmen gibt vielleicht sogar noch ein Stück Sicheheit für eines der Beine mit.


----------



## Radlerin (27. September 2006)

Bei so vielen verschiedenen Meinungen (nur mit, nur ohne, mal mit mal ohne, zum Bäcker nur ohne etc.) machen kontroverse Äußerungen für mich nicht viel Sinn. Wenn ich hier von Unfällen lese, die zum Teil sehr schlimm ausgegangen sind, dann finde ich es wichtig, hier Statements zu hinterlassen, die ganz klar für einen Helm sprechen. Einige der Fahrer hier dürften noch sehr jung sein. Denen finde ich sollte man versuchen klar zu machen, dass es cool ist, sich einen gut aussehenden Helm aufzusetzen, der dann auch noch das Köpfchen schützt. Mit solch "provokanten" Aussagen wie deiner stimmst du denen ohne Helm zu. Das finde ich an dieser Stelle falsch. 

Ich bezeichne bestimmt auch keinen, der ohne Helm fährt, als dumm oder hirnlos, nur verstehen tu ich es nicht. Und als klug oder geistreich kann man es ja wohl auch nicht bezeichnen, oder?


----------



## polo (27. September 2006)

würdet ihr euch bitte bald einigen? ich weiß gar nicht mehr, ob ich nun mit oder ohne fahren soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Wo willst du da anfangen zu differenzieren. Was ist dann noch Problemgruppe und was nicht. Zählen dann ältere Menschen im Haushalt nicht auch zu einer Problemgruppe, schon allein aufgrund ihrer körperlichen Einschräckungen? Zählen dann Dicke nicht auch zu eine Problemgruppe?
> 
> Und die Differenzierung die du oben beschreibst, sehe ich so nicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass bei der Vielzahl der Unfälle, es sind ca. 5.000.000 pro Jahr -allerdings nur zwischen 6000 - 8.500 Toten- eine Vielzahl des Risikos bewusst sein müssen. Jeder der auf eine Leiter steigt weiß, dass wenn er runterfällt sterben kann.



Nein, ich kann Dir überhaupt nicht zustimmen. Es gibt eine Reihe von Fällen, wo man erhebliche Risiken im vorhinein eindeutig identifizieren kann, wie gesagt Radfahren ohne Helm, Motorradfahren ohne Helm, Autofahren ohne Angurten. Zudem gibt es hier eindeutige Vorsichtsmaßnahmen, mit dem man die Risiken erheblich reduzieren kann, eben Helm tragen oder angurten. Wer diese Vorsichtsmaßnahmen nicht ergreift, sollte hierfür auch selbst gerade stehen.

(Exkurs: Gleiches gilt für mich für Suchterkrankungen, wie Zigarettenrauchen, Alkoholismus und Drogenkonsum. Hier sollte jeder eine Chance bekommen, diese Sucht zu besiegen. Wenn er diese Chance nicht wahrnimmt sollte er für die Folgen auch selber geradestehen.)

Im Übrigen bin ich generell sogar dafür, die Risiken bei der Ausübung bestimmter Risikosportarten generelle über separate Unfallversicherungen individuell abzusichern. In den Versicherungsbedingungen kann dann festgelegt werden, welche Sicherheitsvorkehrungen zu treffen sind.

So genug der Off-Topic-Laberei - Over and Out!


----------



## Tommy666 (27. September 2006)

Also ich finde in der STVO sollte wie beim Motorrad eine Helmpflicht für Radfahrer eingeführt werden. Ich hab mich mit dem Mopped schon ein paar mal hingelegt und war jedesmal glücklich über den Helm (den ich anfangs nur wegen der Pflicht aufhatte) und mit dem Fahrrad ist man in der Stadt auch nicht viel langsamer als ein Motorradfahrer.

Im Wald kann ich durch den Helm sogar besser fahren, weil ich dadurch weniger Angst vorm hinfallen habe...


----------



## FrankM (27. September 2006)

polo schrieb:


> würdet ihr euch bitte bald einigen? ich weiß gar nicht mehr, ob ich nun mit oder ohne fahren soll.



im Zweifelsfalls ganz klar mit


----------



## Radlerin (27. September 2006)

Tommy666 schrieb:


> Also ich finde in der STVO sollte wie beim Motorrad eine Helmpflicht für Radfahrer eingeführt werden.



Dafür!


----------



## Radlerin (27. September 2006)

FrankM schrieb:


> im Zweifelsfalls ganz klar mit



... naja, mit Einschränkungen - Danke!


----------



## polo (27. September 2006)

Tommy666 schrieb:


> Also ich finde in der STVO sollte wie beim Motorrad eine Helmpflicht für Radfahrer eingeführt werden.



das würde mir die sache wesentlich leichter machen, weil ich nicht in der lage bin, eigenständige entscheidungen zu treffen.


----------



## alex_mw (27. September 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> ich tag den helm nur bergab, bergauf stört er nur und bei den schneckentempo das ich bergauf fahre kann eh nix passieren



... dacht ich auch immer, bis ich dann im steilen Schotter fast stehend umgefallen und mit dem Kopf zwischen 2 Sieinen gelandet bin


----------



## Tommy666 (27. September 2006)

polo schrieb:


> das würde mir die sache wesentlich leichter machen, weil ich nicht in der lage bin, eigenständige entscheidungen zu treffen.



Jau und neben der Entscheidungshilfe hätte selbst die coolste Sau mit Fönfrisur durch Helmpflicht eine Ausrede seinen Auftritt vor der Eisdiele mit so einem blöden Helm zu ruinieren...


----------



## fiffkes84 (27. September 2006)

Hello zusammen ! 

Ich habe es am letzten Wochenende im Bike Park Winterberg wieder gesehen das sich das Helm tragen doch lohnt ! Mein Kumpel hätte sich ganz schön die Fre**e aufgerissen hätte er nicht einen Helm getragen ! Ich meine der Helm sieht jetzt gut aus das kann man sagen ! Aber lieber der Helm als das Gesicht !
Ich finde so ein Helm ist doch was ganz feines !  
Egal ob auf der Straße oder im Wald ! 


Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (27. September 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, ich kann Dir überhaupt nicht zustimmen.


Du musst mir nicht zustimmen, ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist doch wesentlich interessanter eine konträre Meinung zu hören und seine eigenen Gedanken daran zu überprüfen.



wahltho schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Reihe von Fällen, wo man erhebliche Risiken im vorhinein eindeutig identifizieren kann, wie gesagt Radfahren ohne Helm [...]



Da muss ich dir jetzt leider widersprechen. _Das Radfahren ohne Helm im Straßenverkehr stellt kein größeres Risiko dar, als das Radfahren mit Helm._ Die Neuseeländer haben versucht das Gegenteil dieser Aussage zu beweisen und sind gescheitert.

Zudem müsstest du nach deiner Argumentation auf jeden Fall Übergewichtige, die eine zu hohe Kalorienzahl oder zuviel tierische Fette zu sich nehmen, zu den Risikogruppen zählen. Herz- und Kreislauferkrankungen sind die häufigste Krankheits- und Todesursache. Und denen kann man ja die Chance geben eine Diät zu machen oder weniger für sie schädliche Lebensmittel zu essen.

Was verstehst du unter Riskiosportarten? Dazu müsstest du dann auch Fußballer zählen. Dort ist die Verletzungsgefahr sehr hoch. Oder Squasch-Spieler. Oder anders gesagt, du musst eine präzise Analyse erstellen, bei welcher Sportart welche Verletzungen im einzelnen auftreten und wie sehr diese die Krankenkassen belasten. Häufige aber kleine Verletzungen dürften da mehr ausmachen als seltene aber größere Verletzungen. Zumal der Tod auch gar nichts kostet (außer das Leben, aber damit bezahlt ja der Tote selbst).

Und das ist nicht OT, da die Risikoabschätzungen und alle damit zusammenhängenden Argumente ja *gerade eben *für oder gegen das Tragen eines Helmes sprechen. Aber da die Diskussion ja an dieser Stelle für dich beendet ist....

Das mit der Helmpflicht haben wie gesagt die Neuseeländer schon getestet. Wirkung 0. 

Wobei man sich mal die Zahlen der Verkehrsunfallstatiistiken von Motorradfahrern ansehen muss. Das Ergebnis ist da sogar noch erstaunlicher.


----------



## summit (27. September 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Zudem kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass nur 94 % aller Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr einen Helm tragen.


Schreibfehler?! 


Das Bundesanstalt für Straßenwesen (BASt) geht aktuell von 6% Tragequote over all aus (im Straßenverkehr!):

_Schutzhelm auf dem Fahrrad (innerorts, 2005)

Wie im Vorjahr trugen 6% der Fahrradfahrer im Jahr 2005 einen Schutzhelm, so dass der Gesamtanteil der schutzhelmtragenden Fahrradfahrer weiterhin auf einem niedrigen Niveau bleibt.

In der Altersgruppe bis 10 Jahre trugen über die Hälfte (53%) der Kinder einen Fahrradhelm. Damit ist im Vergleich zum Vorjahr (2004: 41%) eine deutliche Zunahme zu ver zeichnen. Radfahrer ab 17 Jahren tragen nur sehr selten einen Fahrradhelm. Die Helmtragequote liegt in den jeweiligen Altersgruppen zwischen zwei und vier Prozent._


Interessannt bezüglich Helmtragequoten ist natürlich ein möglicher Zusammenhang mit den Unfallzahlen
http://bernd.sluka.de/Statistik/helm10.pdf
http://bernd.sluka.de/Statistik/unfaelle10.pdf
http://bernd.sluka.de/Statistik/helm16.pdf
http://bernd.sluka.de/Statistik/unfaelle16.pdf

sowie das Unfallrisiko verschiedener Verkehrsarten
http://bernd.sluka.de/folien/gif/Risiko1.gif
http://bernd.sluka.de/folien/gif/Risiko2.gif
(wobei der Anteil schwerer Kopfverletzungen bei den verschiedenen Verkehrsarten jeweils gleich hoch ist)


Es spricht m.M.n. trotzdem nichts gegen das Tragen von *geeigneten* Helmen beim Extremsport!


----------



## Unrest (27. September 2006)

Fahre mittlerweile immer mit Helm.
Es gab ne Zeit, da bin ich ohne gefahren - egal ob Gelände, oder Straße - weil es ja uncool ist nen Helm zu tragen..........

Was ich besonders dämlich finde sind die Leute, die fragen: "Ey, wieso fährst du mit Helm? Haste Angst hinzufallen?" und dabei höhnisch lachen. Naja, ich denk mir da immer: Stürz du, mit Helm und lass die ohne Helm genauso stürzen und dann Besuch sie im Krankenhaus/Grab.

Biker grüßen sich, so hab ichs gelernt. Allerdings grüß ich nur noch andere Fahrer mit Helm.


----------



## trekkinger (27. September 2006)

FrankM schrieb:


> Das man als Fußgänger langsamer unterwegs ist, tut hier garnichts zur Sache, es reicht schließlich wenn das Auto die nötige Geschwindigkeit hat.


Radlerin hat schon das passende zu Deinem Vergleich gesagt. 



polo schrieb:


> würdet ihr euch bitte bald einigen? ich weiß gar nicht mehr, ob ich nun mit oder ohne fahren soll.


Höre einfach auf mich: *Nie ohne Helm!*
Am besten auch beim Sex aufbehalten, denn da kann es schonmal passieren, dass man an die Wand dotzt.


----------



## Yukio (27. September 2006)

summit schrieb:


> Schreibfehler?!


Aber sicher doch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







summit schrieb:


> Es spricht m.M.n. trotzdem nichts gegen das Tragen von *geeigneten* Helmen beim Extremsport!


Sehe ich auch so.

Oft stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist sich zu diesem Thema zu äußern. Deswegen habe ich hier eine Hypothese zur normalen menschlichen Sichtweise dieses Themas gepostet. Ob die wohl zutrifft? Sie ist nicht vollständig, aber m. E. nach sind viele Aussagen nicht anders erklärbar.

P. S.
Besten Dank für die Mail!


----------



## CubeGhostRider (27. September 2006)

polo schrieb:


> würdet ihr euch bitte bald einigen? ich weiß gar nicht mehr, ob ich nun mit oder ohne fahren soll.


 
Vielleicht hilft's dir weiter, den aktuellen Stand der zum Thema gehörenden IBC-Umfrage zu berücksichtigen: rund 53,4 % aller Umfrageteilnehmer (n=1078) tragen IMMER einen Helm, und fast 40 % tragen immerhin einen Helm, wenn sie auf Biketour sind. Das sind nach Adam Riese (vereinfacht gesagt) fast 93 % Helmträger!!!  Und mich persönlich stört es überhaupt nicht, mich in diesem Fall absolut zum Mainstream rechnen zu dürfen! (schließlich schalte ich auch mit Shimano...  )

Viele Grüße!

Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeGhostRider (27. September 2006)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Dein Vergleich hinkt und ist in meinen Augen - nimms mir nicht übel - ganz schön schwachsinnig.


 
Das sehe ich genauso.  Zumal man sich auf dem Weg zu Fuß zum Bäcker normalerweise auf dem relativ sicheren Gehweg bewegt, während man sich auf dem Fahrrad (zumindest bei uns) mit den tonnenschweren Blechhaufen, die immer auf der Straße unterwegs sind, um das bißchen Platz zwischen fließendem Verkehr und parkenden Autos kloppen muss. Und im Zweifelsfall geht dieser Punkt - entsprechend der Natur der Sache - meistens an den "Gegner", egal wie langsam oder schnell man ist...  

Viele Grüße!

Björn


----------



## CubeGhostRider (27. September 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Am besten auch beim Sex aufbehalten, denn da kann es schonmal passieren, dass man an die Wand dotzt.


Dann möchte ich jetzt aber gerne erklärt bekommen, was dieser Smiley  gerade macht... 

Viele Grüße!

Björn


----------



## Speedskater (27. September 2006)

polo schrieb:


> das würde mir die sache wesentlich leichter machen, weil ich nicht in der lage bin, eigenständige entscheidungen zu treffen.



Die Entscheidung ist ganz einfach, wenn in deinem Kopf nichts drinne ist was im Falle eines Unfalles geschützt werden müsste, dann benötigst du keinen Helm. Sollte in deinem Kopf etwas drinne sein was schützenswert ist, dann  solltest du beim Radeln einen Helm tragen.


----------



## Don Raul (27. September 2006)

Ich fahre MIT Helm!


----------



## Yukio (28. September 2006)

polo schrieb:


> das würde mir die sache wesentlich leichter machen, weil ich nicht in der lage bin, eigenständige entscheidungen zu treffen.


Ich habe dazu mal eine neue Idee und du bist mein erstes "Opfer"  

Ein Freund von dir ist der Trickser vor dem Herrn mit dem Bike. Er sagt zu dir, dass er einen neuen Trick drauf hat, den er dir zeigen will. Du fragst natürlich, was er dir zeigen will. Er sagt folgendes:
_"Ich zeige dir, dass ich mit deinem tollen MTB mit fünfundzwanzig km/h frontal gegen ein Betonwand fahren kann. Mir selbst wird dabei überhaupt nichts passieren"_ und zeigt dabei auf eine zwei Meter hohe, massive Betonwand.

Du erklärst ihn für völlig bescheuert  und rückst dein teures Rädchen natürlich nicht raus. Der Typ wiegt hundert Kilo und du glaubst, dass dein Rad danach völliger Klump ist.

_"Ach"_ sagt er dir _"deinem Rad kann gar nichts passieren. Ich habe die ganze Mauer mit vier Zentimeter dicken Styroporplatten abgeklebt"_.

Frage an alle:
*Würdest du ihm jetzt dein Rad geben, damit er damit gegen die Mauer fahren kann?*


----------



## wusel58 (28. September 2006)

Nein....

Un sich sach ihm dann noch: wer 100 kg wiegt und behauptet ein Trickser vor dem Herrn mit dem bike zu sein, dem leihe ich noch nich mal meine Luftpumpe.....


----------



## ilex (28. September 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu mal eine neue Idee und du bist mein erstes "Opfer"
> 
> Du erklärst ihn für völlig bescheuert  und rückst dein teures Rädchen natürlich nicht raus. Der Typ wiegt hundert Kilo und du glaubst, dass dein Rad danach völliger Klump ist.
> 
> ...



na ja, Fahrradrahmen haben eine Skelettstruktur, während der Cefalus in seinem Aufbau eher mit einem Hühnerei vergleichbar ist. Nehmen wir also an dein dicker Freund betreibt eine Hühnerfarm. Durch Entfernen von ein paar Millimetern Polstermaterial in der Sortieranlage würde er unweigerlich zum Flüssigeiproduzenten.
Ich will mit meinem Fahrrad aber keine Eiersortieranlage durchlaufen sondern mich und meine restlichen Knochen unbehelligt von hier nach dort bewegen. Auch wenn ein Helm meinen Kopf zu 100% schützen könnte hätte ich keine Lust auf z.B. eine Leberquetschung oder Unterschenkeltrümmerfraktur.

Die Gefahren im Straßenverkehr gehen nicht von seinen technischen Aspekten aus, sondern den sozialen. Die "Straße" ist ein sozialer Raum wie viele andere, nur wären die dort gängigen Verhaltensweisen in anderen Lebensbereichen mit Haftstrafen bewehrt.

Allerdings bedarf die Autolobby genau dieser Verhaltensmuster um Produkte abzusetzen die ansonsten völlig sinnlos wären. Die Debatte Helmpflicht für Radfahrer ist der Versuch die Schuld an den Kollateralschäden der Kampfzone Straßenverkehr von den Verursachern auf die Opfer zu übertragen.


----------



## axl65 (28. September 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu mal eine neue Idee und du bist mein erstes "Opfer"
> 
> Ein Freund von dir ist der Trickser vor dem Herrn mit dem Bike. Er sagt zu dir, dass er einen neuen Trick drauf hat, den er dir zeigen will. Du fragst natürlich, was er dir zeigen will. Er sagt folgendes:
> _"Ich zeige dir, dass ich mit deinem tollen MTB mit fünfundzwanzig km/h frontal gegen ein Betonwand fahren kann. Mir selbst wird dabei überhaupt nichts passieren"_ und zeigt dabei auf eine zwei Meter hohe, massive Betonwand.
> ...




heute werden autos gebaut,die haben von hause aus  abs,airbag,sicherheitsgurte.du lässt dir dies nach dem kauf extra rausbauen???
es bringt ja eh nichts,wie du an hand der vielen verkehrstoten sehen kannst.


----------



## ilex (28. September 2006)

axl65 schrieb:


> heute werden autos gebaut,die haben von hause aus  abs,airbag,sicherheitsgurte.du lässt dir dies nach dem kauf extra rausbauen???
> es bringt ja eh nichts,wie du an hand der vielen verkehrstoten sehen kannst.



wenn die Drohung mit langen Messern und das gelegentliche Abmurksen ein verbreitetes Mittel der Vorteilsnahme an Supermarkt-Kassen wäre, würdest du der Kundschaft raten sich dicke Matratzen auf den Rücken zu binden


----------



## axl65 (28. September 2006)

ilex schrieb:


> wenn die Drohung mit langen Messern und das gelegentliche Abmurksen ein verbreitetes Mittel der Vorteilsnahme an Supermarkt-Kassen wäre, würdest du der Kundschaft raten sich dicke Matratzen auf den Rücken zu binden



nein!
ich würde der kundschaft raten zukünftig ihre lebensmittel im internet zu kaufen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (28. September 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> IFrage an alle:
> *Würdest du ihm jetzt dein Rad geben, damit er damit gegen die Mauer fahren kann?*


definitiv.


----------



## ilex (28. September 2006)

axl65 schrieb:


> nein!
> ich würde der kundschaft raten zukünftig ihre lebensmittel im internet zu kaufen!!!



für virtuelle Einkaufsfahrten gibt es noch keine Hometrainersoftware


----------



## Kettenschoner (28. September 2006)

ilex schrieb:


> für virtuelle Einkaufsfahrten gibt es noch keine Hometrainersoftware



Aber das Plugin "Helmet 1.2" ist schon fertig!


----------



## Yukio (28. September 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu mal eine neue Idee und du bist mein erstes "Opfer"
> 
> Ein Freund von dir ist der Trickser vor dem Herrn mit dem Bike. Er sagt zu dir, dass er einen neuen Trick drauf hat, den er dir zeigen will. Du fragst natürlich, was er dir zeigen will. Er sagt folgendes:
> _"Ich zeige dir, dass ich mit deinem tollen MTB mit fünfundzwanzig km/h frontal gegen ein Betonwand fahren kann. Mir selbst wird dabei überhaupt nichts passieren"_ und zeigt dabei auf eine zwei Meter hohe, massive Betonwand.
> ...



Möchte sich nicht noch jemand zu dieser kleinen Geschichte äußern? Egal wie, jeder Kommentar ist willkommen. Nur Mut, es kann überhaupt nichts mit deinem Rad passieren, die Geschichte ist ein reines Denkmodell.


----------



## Edoardo (28. September 2006)

axl65 schrieb:


> selbstverstÃ¤ndlich habe ich dein posting gelesen,sonst hÃ¤tte ich kaum was dazu schreiben kÃ¶nnen.
> 
> ich will ja hier nicht krÃ¼mel kacken,solltest du aber ein schnitt von 23 in der stadt fahren mÃ¼sstest du wenigstens um die 30 kmh fahren um diesen schnitt immer zu schaffen,da du ja sicher an kreuzungen auch mal halten musst!
> okay,du meinst sicher 23 kmh als dauergeschwindigkeit.und du denkst du hast da alles im griff und dir kann bei grÃ¶Ãter vorsicht deinerseits nichts passieren???warum schiffe ich mir gerade vor lachen in die hose.
> ...



Ne, du hast mein Post nicht _richtig_ gelesen, daher haste auch nichts vernÃ¼nftiges dazu beitragen kÃ¶nnen. Also nochmal.

1. Ich meinte schon einen Schnitt von 23km/h. Wenn ich mit dem Rad durch die Stadt fahre, dann mit einer Geschwindigkeit zwischen 25 und 30km/h, je nach Verkehr auch mehr oder weniger, aber meistens in dem Bereich.

2. Nein, ich denke nicht, daÃ ich alles im Griff habe. Aber ich habe vieles im Griff. Offensichtlich mehr, als du dir vorstellen kannst. Vielleicht fÃ¤hrst du ja eher selten in der Stadt, dann kannst du das nicht beurteilen.

3. Warum du dir vor Lachen in die Hose schiffst? Weil du a) etwas nicht im Griff hast und b) nicht in der Lage bist, meinen Standpunkt zur Kenntnis zu nehmen und zu Ã¼berdenken, ohne gleich mit deiner voreingenommen und festgefahrenen Haltung in einem reichlich dÃ¤mlichen Stil darÃ¼ber herzuziehen.

4. Freilich mache ich, was ich will. Aber wenn mir jemand so kommt wie, du, dann nehme ich den sicher nicht ernst. In meinen Augen disqualifizierst du dich selbst.

Ah ja und die KrankenhÃ¤user sind nicht voll mit KÃ¶nnern wie mir, weil ich nicht zu der von dir wohl angesprochenen Gruppe gehÃ¶re. Ich bin mit meinen 21 Jahren noch kein einziges Mal in der Notaufnahme gewesen. Vielleicht kann ich es ja wirklich, wer weiÃ. Lern du erstmal anstÃ¤ndig zu diskutieren.



Yukio schrieb:


> *1.* ÃÃ¤h, jetzt bin ich aber doch so einigermaÃen verblÃ¼fft Ã¼ber deine Antwort. Passiert nicht oft.
> 
> *2.* Ein paar Fragen dazu.
> Warum glaubst du, dass ich deine Postings nicht so richtig gelesen hÃ¤tte?
> ...



zu 1.: So? Wie habâ ich das geschafft?

zu 2.:
Ich glaube, daÃ du nicht richtig gelesen hast, weil du weiter versuchst, mich von einer Sache zu Ã¼berzeugen, von der ich nicht gesprochen habe.

Meinst du deine Hypothese des menschlichen Weltbildes? Die ist vor allem deshalb abstrus, weil du folgendes geschrieben hast:



> Leider, leider, leider ist Welt B jedoch aus physikalischer Sicht eine vÃ¶llig andere. Der Mensch selbst ist eine bewegte Masse. Und an diesem Punkt scheitert er nun mit seiner Logik aus Welt A an der Physik aus Welt B.
> 
> Versuche mal einem Menschen zu erklÃ¤ren, welche Unterschiede es zwischen A und B gibt. Er ist aufgrund seines Weltbildes nicht dazu in der Lage das zu verstehen.



Keulen sind ja wohl sich bewegende Objekte. Die hÃ¤tten dir zufolge nichts in Welt A verloren. Und wenn in der Steinzeit zwei Leute ausversehen mit den KÃ¶pfen gegeneinander rennen (haben die vielleicht sogar mit Absicht gemacht), paÃt das auch in Welt B.
Ob jemand den Unterschied zwischen Welt A und B versteht oder nicht, hat nichts mit seinem Weltbild (??) zu tun. Wie kommst du auch auf diese Idee. Was fÃ¼r ein Weltbild? Es liegt vielmehr daran, daÃ es keinen Unterschied gibt. Aus physikalischer Sicht â und das kann ich dir als Student selbiger versichern â sind beide Welten gleich. Da knallt jemandem etwas an den SchÃ¤del. Warum ist doch unerheblich. Das Ganze ist doch gar nicht das Thema. Mir ging es nur darum, daÃ Leute, die auch mal ohne Helm fahren, als Idioten hingestellt werden. Das stÃ¶rt mich, es ist nÃ¤mlich nicht gerechtfertig.

zu 3.:
Die  habâ ich schon verstanden. Und ich halte sie fÃ¼r â âtschuldige â dÃ¤mlich.

Hunde zum Beispiel. Keulen? Nicht im GelÃ¤nde? Gut, Omma mit Gehhilfe, aber lassen wir die Hypothese lieber einfach wieder weg. Die stimmt hinten und vorne nicht und schieÃt weit am Thema vorbei.

zu 4.:
Was habe ich da bitte zitiert? Und das mit den Verletzungen habâ ich nie gesagt. Im Gegenteil, da bringt ein Helm schon einiges.

zu 5.:
Ja, mag sein, aber das hat dir bei _dem_ Beitrag, den du geschrieben hast (das mit den Welten), nichts gebracht.



wahltho schrieb:


> Sich ohne Helm aufs Fahrrad zu setzen, ist aber eine bewusste Entscheidung, so wie beim Motorradfahren keinen Helm zu tragen oder sich im Auto nicht anzugurten - Und fÃ¼r solch bewussten Leichtsinn sollten die Leute auch die Konsequenzen tragen mÃ¼ssen.



Falsch. Ohne Helm radln ist nicht das gleiche, wie ohne Helm mit dem Motorrad zu fahren oder sich im Auto nicht anzuschnallen. Ein Motorrad ist *viel* schneller als ein Rad. Man legt viel grÃ¶Ãere Strecken damit zurÃ¼ck und bewegt sich dabei inmitten einer grÃ¶Ãeren Anzahl anderer Fahrzeuge, als beim Radfahren. Und diese Fahrzeuge sind auch nicht gerade langsam. Da ist das Risiko bedeutend grÃ¶Ãer, als wenn man mal eine halbe Stunde durch die Stadt radlt. Und der Gurt im Auto ist schon beim stÃ¤rkeren Bremsen nÃ¶tig. Was ist denn das fÃ¼r ein Vergleich?



Radlerin schrieb:


> Bei so vielen verschiedenen Meinungen (nur mit, nur ohne, mal mit mal ohne, zum BÃ¤cker nur ohne etc.) machen kontroverse ÃuÃerungen fÃ¼r mich nicht viel Sinn. Wenn ich hier von UnfÃ¤llen lese, die zum Teil sehr schlimm ausgegangen sind, dann finde ich es wichtig, hier Statements zu hinterlassen, die ganz klar fÃ¼r einen Helm sprechen. Einige der Fahrer hier dÃ¼rften noch sehr jung sein. Denen finde ich sollte man versuchen klar zu machen, dass es cool ist, sich einen gut aussehenden Helm aufzusetzen, der dann auch noch das KÃ¶pfchen schÃ¼tzt. Mit solch "provokanten" Aussagen wie deiner stimmst du denen ohne Helm zu. Das finde ich an dieser Stelle falsch.
> 
> Ich bezeichne bestimmt auch keinen, der ohne Helm fÃ¤hrt, als dumm oder hirnlos, nur verstehen tu ich es nicht. Und als klug oder geistreich kann man es ja wohl auch nicht bezeichnen, oder?



Sicher sollte man lieber mit als ohne fahren. Aber warum muÃ man sich mit aller Gewalt Gedanken dazu machen, warum jemand auch mal ohne Helm fÃ¤hrt? Zigaretten rauchen ist noch viel schlimmer. Ich habâ trotzdem keine so radikale Haltung, wie viele von euch in Sachen helmlos radln. Denen ohne Helm kann man ruhig zustimmen, die Frage ist nur, bezÃ¼glich was? DaÃ die HelmtrÃ¤ger hier die Anderen zu Unrecht als Deppen hinstellen? Definitiv.



Tommy666 schrieb:


> Also ich finde in der STVO sollte wie beim Motorrad eine Helmpflicht fÃ¼r Radfahrer eingefÃ¼hrt werden. Ich hab mich mit dem Mopped schon ein paar mal hingelegt und war jedesmal glÃ¼cklich Ã¼ber den Helm (den ich anfangs nur wegen der Pflicht aufhatte) und mit dem Fahrrad ist man in der Stadt auch nicht viel langsamer als ein Motorradfahrer.
> 
> Im Wald kann ich durch den Helm sogar besser fahren, weil ich dadurch weniger Angst vorm hinfallen habe...



Eine Helmpflicht fÃ¼r Radfahrer ist die dÃ¤mlichste Idee Ã¼berhaupt. Das kostet sogar den Steuerzahler Geld und hat keinen Nutzen. Und immer dieser Motorradvergleich: Ein Motorrad wiegt viel mehr als ein Rad. Ein Rad lÃ¤Ãt sich viel leichter auffangen bevor man hinfliegt, als ein Motorrad. Auch in der Stadt ist man mit dem Rad langsamer als ein Motorrad. Du hast vielleicht nur noch keinen gesehen, der den Gashahn an seinem Bike entdeckt hat. Der schafft von einer Ampel zur nÃ¤chsten spielend 200km/h.



Yukio schrieb:


> Du musst mir nicht zustimmen, ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist doch wesentlich interessanter eine kontrÃ¤re Meinung zu hÃ¶ren und seine eigenen Gedanken daran zu Ã¼berprÃ¼fen.
> 
> Da muss ich dir jetzt leider widersprechen. _Das Radfahren ohne Helm im StraÃenverkehr stellt kein grÃ¶Ãeres Risiko dar, als das Radfahren mit Helm._ Die NeuseelÃ¤nder haben versucht das Gegenteil dieser Aussage zu beweisen und sind gescheitert.
> 
> ...



DaÃ die NeuseelÃ¤nder an irgendetwas gescheitert sind, beweist zwar nichts, trotzdem gebe ich dir Recht. Hier wird ja stÃ¤ndig gepredigt, daÃ man ganz schnell einen Unfall haben kann, obwohl man nichts dafÃ¼r kann. Da hilft dann logischerweise auch der Helm nicht. Nicht, um das Risiko zu verringern. Aber um die Unfallfolgen zu Ã¤ndern. Daher halte ich Helme ja durchweg fÃ¼r sinnvoll. Und Motorradfahrer krepieren an ganz anderen Verletzungen. Da wundern einen dann auch die Statistiken nicht.



axl65 schrieb:


> heute werden autos gebaut,die haben von hause aus  abs,airbag,sicherheitsgurte.du lÃ¤sst dir dies nach dem kauf extra rausbauen???
> es bringt ja eh nichts,wie du an hand der vielen verkehrstoten sehen kannst.



So ein blÃ¶dsinniger Spruch. Das sollte dir aber selber klar sein. Ãbrigens ist ABS an MotorrÃ¤dern nicht immer angebracht. Aber wer bitte hat abgestritten, daÃ ABS, Gurte, Airbags oder Radhelme helfen? Niemand.

Alles was ich sagen wollte, ist, daÃ ich hier nicht derart schwarz-weiÃ in Helm â schlau oder kein Helm â Vollidiot eingeteilt werden will. Das ist nicht gerechtfertig. Das hat aber scheinbar kaum einer hier kapiert.

Ich habâs nun wirklich ausreichend versucht. Mehr Zeit stecke ich nicht in diese Diskussion. Nicht, um noch hundertmal meinen Standpunkt zu wiederholen und mich mit SprÃ¼cheklopfern abzugeben. Wenn das hier so weitergeht, dann fÃ¤llt diese Diskussion in den Bereich vieler anderer Diskussionen, die zu nichts gefÃ¼hrt haben. Habt ihr schonmal eine Kabelklangdiskussion erlebt? Grauenhaft.


----------



## MZeiter (28. September 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu mal eine neue Idee und du bist mein erstes "Opfer"
> 
> Ein Freund von dir ist der Trickser vor dem Herrn mit dem Bike. Er sagt zu dir, dass er einen neuen Trick drauf hat, den er dir zeigen will. Du fragst natürlich, was er dir zeigen will. Er sagt folgendes:
> _"Ich zeige dir, dass ich mit deinem tollen MTB mit fünfundzwanzig km/h frontal gegen ein Betonwand fahren kann. Mir selbst wird dabei überhaupt nichts passieren"_ und zeigt dabei auf eine zwei Meter hohe, massive Betonwand.
> ...




Du bist so bescheuert...    

ja,ich gebe dem Fetten unbekannten Schwachkopf mein Bike, damit er damit frontal gegen ne Wand fahren kann! Schliesslich ist die Wand mit ganzen 4(!)cm Styropor verkleidet. Super! 

Danach wird das Bike trotzdem Schrott sein,der Rahmen wird dabei mit großer Sicherheit verformt....

Und was hab ich dann davon? 

Geh nach hause Tokio..


----------



## easymtbiker (28. September 2006)

oh, Yukiochen , du vergleichst hier äpfel mit birnen. es hat sich im lauf der letzten jahre heraus gestellt, dass 4 cm styropor ideal sind ang anliegend um einen kopf zu schützen. um 100kg + bike bei 25kmh aufzufangen ist es wahrsscheinlich nicht geeinget. daraus jetzt die schlussfolgerung zu ziehen,dass helme nix bringen ist   !

mit solchen "halbwissenschaftlichen" vergleichen setzt sich jede abstruse verschwörungstheorie im i-net zusammen....


----------



## ilex (29. September 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> Falsch. Ohne Helm radln ist nicht das gleiche, wie ohne Helm mit dem Motorrad zu fahren oder sich im Auto nicht anzuschnallen. Ein Motorrad ist *viel* schneller als ein Rad. Man legt viel größere Strecken damit zurück und bewegt sich dabei inmitten einer größeren Anzahl anderer Fahrzeuge, als beim Radfahren. Und diese Fahrzeuge sind auch nicht gerade langsam. Da ist das Risiko bedeutend größer, als wenn man mal eine halbe Stunde durch die Stadt radlt. Und der Gurt im Auto ist schon beim stärkeren Bremsen nötig. Was ist denn das für ein Vergleich?


Es gibt eine Gruppe von Motorradfahrern die generell ohne wirksamen Helm unterwegs ist, die der Harley-Fahrer (nebst Derivaten). Auf den Straßen ist diese Gruppe deutlich stärker repräsentiert als in den Notaufnahmen der Krankenhäuser.


----------



## Yukio (29. September 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> zu 5.:
> Ja, mag sein, aber das hat dir bei _dem_ Beitrag, den du geschrieben hast (das mit den Welten), nichts gebracht.


Doch, denn ich habe das was du schriebst ganz genau so:


Edoardo schrieb:


> Mir ging es nur darum, daß Leute, die auch mal ohne Helm fahren, als Idioten hingestellt werden. Das stört mich, es ist nämlich nicht gerechtfertig.


aufgefasst.

Was mich derzeit interessiert, ist die Denkweise die dazu führt, dass bei diesen Diskussionen immer ganz genau so etwas passiert. Also die enorme Emotionalität mit der auf die Aussage, dass man auch mal ohne Helm fährt, reagiert wird. Deswegen meine Arbeitshypothese, die ausschließlich auf die zugurndeliegende Denkweise abzielt und sehr viel weniger auf die absolute physikalische Korrektheit. Und anstatt Weltbild kann man es von mir aus auch einfach Urangst nennen oder Instinkt oder sonst wie.

Ich stelle mir nur die Frage, was diese Unsachlichkeit auslöst.

Und wie dir ja auch schon aufgefallen ist -zumindest verstehe ich deine Antworten dahingehend, außer ich lese wieder falsch- es wird zwar etwas ausgesagt, es folgt aber weder ein Beweis oder eine Argumentation, die eine solche Aussage unterstützt.
Beispiel:


			
				easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

> es hat sich im lauf der letzten jahre heraus gestellt, dass 4 cm styropor ideal sind ang anliegend um einen kopf zu schützen.



Wie kommt es zu so einer Aussage, was ist der Hintergrund dafür., gibt es dazu wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen, Fachartikel, Analysen, Tests mit Dummies oder was weiß ich. Oder welcher persönliche Gedankengang führt zu dieser Aussage. Nur dann ist jemand dazu in der Lage, dass zu verstehen. So ohne weiteres kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen.

Und um nochmal auf die Neuseeländer zurück zu kommen:
TRENDS IN CYCLE INJURY IN NEW ZEALAND
UNDER VOLUNTARY HELMET USE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (29. September 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> Ne, du hast mein Post nicht _richtig_ gelesen, daher haste auch nichts vernünftiges dazu beitragen können. Also nochmal.
> 
> 1. Ich meinte schon einen Schnitt von 23km/h. Wenn ich mit dem Rad durch die Stadt fahre, dann mit einer Geschwindigkeit zwischen 25 und 30km/h, je nach Verkehr auch mehr oder weniger, aber meistens in dem Bereich.
> 
> ...



du hast mich überzeugt!!!


----------



## John Rico (29. September 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> ... Wenn das hier so weitergeht, dann fällt diese Diskussion in den Bereich vieler anderer Diskussionen, die zu nichts geführt haben. Habt ihr schonmal eine Kabelklangdiskussion erlebt? Grauenhaft.


Meinst du die Typen, die 200  für ein 1 m Stereo-Kabel ausgeben, weil damit die aus dem Internet gezogenen MP3's ja sooo viel besser klingen?  

Ne, mal im Ernst, ich kann über deinen Schluss nur schmunzeln/lachen!
Dieser Beitrag steht kurz vor der 600-Postings Grenze, und du schreibst, dass er erst in den Bereich kommen _wird_, zu nichts zu führen?!?
Selbst wenn man alle Statistiken, Untersuchungen und Forschungsergebnisse hier angebracht hätte, wäre die ganze Nummer deutlich kürzer.
Oder anders gesagt, hier kommen alle 50 - 100 Postings immer wieder die gleichen Argumente, wir befinden uns also schon lange in dem Bereich.

Nochmal eine letzte Stellungnahme zu dem Thema:
- Jeder soll machen, was er/sie will. Wenn jemand ohne Helm fahren will, OK, sein Problem.
- Im Straßenverkehr/zum Bäcker sicher zu disskutieren, im Gelände meiner Meinung nach höchst unvorsichtig/riskant.
- Ich fahre im Gelände und beim Training auf der Straße immer mit, "zum Bäcker" aber auch ohne Helm.

Wenn die Verantwortung aber nicht mehr nur bei dem einzelnen liegt, gibt es andere Dinge zu berücksichtigen.
Zum Beispiel sollten Kinder immer einen Helm tragen und Eltern in diesem Fall mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen! Kein Kind kann das Risiko im Straßenverkehr abschätzen, Eltern die hier nicht zumindest auf diesem Schutz achten, empfinde ich als grob fahrlässig. Und auch Kinder sind nicht blöd, schon ein fünfjähriger wird sich fragen, warum er diesen "blöden Helm" tragen muss, wenn die Eltern ohne fahren!
Ein anderes Beispiel ist die Bike-Truppe. Ich habe diesen Sommer in unserer Truppe die Helmpflicht eingeführt. Nicht weil ich jedem meine Überzeugung aufzwingen will, sondern weil ich (und die meisten anderen aus der Truppe) einfach keine Lust habe, schwere Kopfverletzungen in der Pampa versorgen zu müssen. Denn in einer Gruppe hat das Verhalten des einzelnen Auswirkungen auf die ganze Gruppe und somit wird die Verantwortung auch ein Stück an die Gruppe abgegeben.


----------



## axl65 (29. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Nochmal eine letzte Stellungnahme zu dem Thema:
> - Jeder soll machen, was er/sie will. Wenn jemand ohne Helm fahren will, OK, sein Problem.
> - Im Straßenverkehr/zum Bäcker sicher zu disskutieren, im Gelände meiner Meinung nach höchst unvorsichtig/riskant.
> - Ich fahre im Gelände und beim Training auf der Straße immer mit, "zum Bäcker" aber auch ohne Helm.
> ...



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!!!
einwandfrei,auf den punkt gebracht---klasse!!! 

gruss axl


----------



## Yukio (29. September 2006)

polo schrieb:


> definitiv.


eher approximatif


----------



## Edoardo (30. September 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> [hier stand das mit den 4cm Styropor, eng am Kopf anliegend, verschachtelte Zitate werden verschluckt]
> 
> Wie kommt es zu so einer Aussage, was ist der Hintergrund dafÃ¼r., gibt es dazu wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen, Fachartikel, Analysen, Tests mit Dummies oder was weiÃ ich. Oder welcher persÃ¶nliche Gedankengang fÃ¼hrt zu dieser Aussage. Nur dann ist jemand dazu in der Lage, dass zu verstehen. So ohne weiteres kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen.



So eng liegt das Styropor ja auch nicht am Kopf an. Daher auch soweiso nicht sonderlich verstÃ¤ndlich.



axl65 schrieb:


> du hast mich Ã¼berzeugt!!!



Dich sowieso.



John Rico schrieb:


> Meinst du die Typen, die 200 â¬ fÃ¼r ein 1 m Stereo-Kabel ausgeben, weil damit die aus dem Internet gezogenen MP3's ja sooo viel besser klingen?
> 
> Ne, mal im Ernst, ich kann Ã¼ber deinen Schluss nur schmunzeln/lachen!
> Dieser Beitrag steht kurz vor der 600-Postings Grenze, und du schreibst, dass er erst in den Bereich kommen _wird_, zu nichts zu fÃ¼hren?!?
> ...



Die hÃ¶ren dann oft eher Schallplatten. Unser Dozent hat das mal treffend auf den Punkt gebracht:

âEs gibt noch fÃ¼r die snobbistische Marktnische HiFi-GerÃ¤te mit RÃ¶hren.â

Ja, er befindet sich in dem Bereich, gut. Aber nicht alle haben sich entsprechend dÃ¤mlich aufgefÃ¼hrt. Daher bestand noch ein Funke Hoffnung.

Das mit den Kindern ist freilich richtig. Wenn sich das Kind dann fragt, warum ich und der nicht, ist es nicht ganz blÃ¶de, man kann aber dagegenhalten: Erst mit etwa zehn (!) Jahren ist man motorisch soweit, daÃ das Gehen einwandfrei funktioniert. Also wirklich komplett von allein. Ein Erwachsener kann nunmal besser radfahren, als ein kleines Kind. Aber trotzdem sollten die Eltern auch Helme tragen. Nicht nur, damit die Kinder welche tragen (sondern auch weil sie welche tragen, sozusagen).

Die Geschichte mit der Verantwortung in der Gruppe sehe ich genauso. Und das meine ich die ganze Zeit: Differenzierter betrachten, wer Helm trÃ¤gt und wer nicht.

Ich werde mir auch einen kaufen (ich hatte auch schon einen, so ist das ja nicht) und den dann tragen. Ich will nur nicht als Depp betrachtet werden, wenn ich den mal nicht aufhabâ, weil ich um sieben in der FrÃ¼h 900m zur U-Bahn gurk, wo mir keine Menschenseele begegnet (dafÃ¼r aber ein BlitzgerÃ¤t ->??!).

ErzÃ¤hlt den Leuten doch lieber, daÃ man gefÃ¤lligst mit Licht und auf der richtigen StraÃenseite fahren sollte. Heute kam mir im Dunkeln eine Radlerin entgegen, kein Licht, sie auf der linken StraÃenseite (Leopoldstr.). Das ist nunmal unbeleuchtet (unsichtbar) im Gegenverkehr. Ich wÃ¤re fast in die reingeknallt. Zum GlÃ¼ck war der Bordstein zum Gehweg flach.

Die beiden Sachen (Licht/StraÃenseite) sind noch wichtiger als ein Helm. SchlieÃlich sollen sie verhindern, wofÃ¼r man einen Helm nicht brauchen mÃ¶chte.


----------



## Yukio (30. September 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> So eng liegt das Styropor ja auch nicht am Kopf an. Daher auch soweiso nicht sonderlich verständlich.


Einem angehenden Physiker kann ich das ganze mit nur drei Worten erklären:
Impulserhaltung
Impulsänderung
Massenträgheit

Darüber hinaus haben die meisten Menschen noch nicht einmal die Grundkenntnisse über die tatsächlich (von den Herstellern) angestrebte Wirkung eines Helmes.

Daher hatte ich auch um die Beantwortung einer ganz einfachen Frage gebeten. Diese zielte nicht darauf ab einen komplexen physikalischen Vorgang mit einem anderen komplexen physikalischen Vorgang zu vergleichen.

Sie zielte darauf ab, dass *menschliche Verständnis* solcher Vorgänge zu erfragen.
Und es passiert genau das, was in dieser Diskussion immer passiert. Die Frage wird *um*-interpretiert. Ganz einfaches Beispiel:
Ich habe geschrieben, dass die Person 100kg schwer ist. Ich habe nichts über Körpergröße geschrieben oder Körperfettanteil. Es entstand aber sofort die Vermutung, dass es sich um einen übergewichtigen Menschen handeln würde.
Dabei ist eine durchtrainierte männliche Person mit 1,90 m Körpergröße 100kg schwer (hat eine Masse von  ).

Genauso wenig wie der Kopf (es schreibt sich übrigens cephalus) anatomisch auch nur annähernd etwas mit einem Hühnerei zu tun hat. Der Schädelknochen ist sehr hart. Das Gehirn selbst besteht aus Flüssigkeiten und Faserbahnen (Nervenbahnen). Die Vorstellung eines fettigen Schwammes voll gesogen mit Wasser kommt dem sehr viel näher. Und das erklärt auch das Auftreten von Verletzungen innerhalb des Gehirnes durch äußere Kräfte.

M. E. reagieren Menschen äußerst wütend, wenn man versucht, etwas das sie tatsächlich wissen und auch richtig ist, durch empirische Beweise zu widerlegen, weil die Grundvoraussetzungen einfach andere sind, als die, die sie in ihre Überlegungen einfließen lassen.

Da bedeutet, jedem Menschen ist es klar, dass er durch das Tragen eines Helmes Verletzungen vermeiden kann. Er braucht ihn nur aufzusetzen und damit gegen eine Wand zu schlagen.

Ihm ist jedoch überhaupt nicht klar, dass sich äußere Kopfverletzungen drastisch von Gehirnverletzungen (und *deren Entstehung*) unterscheiden. Und das es möglich ist empirisch zu beweisen, dass dabei ein Helm nur ganz bestimmte Wirkungen haben kann. Nur ist das völlig nutzlos, wenn er wiederum in eine um-Interpretation von Aussagen verfällt, weil er das Thema nicht nüchtern und emotionslos zu betrachten vermag.

Aber das ist alles nur eine Hypothese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilebror (30. September 2006)

Ich finde deine Hypothese trifft es super auf den Punkt.


----------



## Edoardo (30. September 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Einem angehenden Physiker kann ich das ganze mit nur drei Worten erklären:
> Impulserhaltung
> Impulsänderung
> Massenträgheit



Wie bitte? (wieso werden Zitate nicht mitzitiert?)
Ich meinte nur, daß die Wand mit der Styroporverkleidung etwas anderes darstellt, als ein Kopf mit Helm drumrum.



Yukio schrieb:


> Daher hatte ich auch um die Beantwortung einer ganz einfachen Frage gebeten. Diese zielte nicht darauf ab einen komplexen physikalischen Vorgang mit einem anderen komplexen physikalischen Vorgang zu vergleichen.



Welche Frage/welcher Vergleich? Immer noch die Geschichte mit der Wand?


----------



## John Rico (30. September 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> Das mit den Kindern ist freilich richtig. Wenn sich das Kind dann fragt, warum ich und der nicht, ist es nicht ganz blöde, man kann aber dagegenhalten: Erst mit etwa zehn (!) Jahren ist man motorisch soweit, daß das Gehen einwandfrei funktioniert. Also wirklich komplett von allein. Ein Erwachsener kann nunmal besser radfahren, als ein kleines Kind.


Sorry, aber genau das ist eine dieser (meiner Meinung nach) lächerlichen Ausreden von Erwachsenen, warum sie im Gegensatz zu ihren Kindern keinen Helm tragen müssen.
- Ein Kind kann auch im Alter von 10 Jahren (= vierte Klasse) viele Situationen noch nicht einschätzen, müßte nach deiner Argumentation aber genausowenig einen Helm tragen, wie der Erwachsene.
- du vermittelst dem Kind, dass es schlechter ist, als der Erwachsene bzw. dass ein Erwachsener im Gegensatz zum Kind alles im Griff hat - und das ist einfach Schwachsinn (auch wenn es viele glauben und hier auch schon öfter als Argument auftauchte)
- ein Kind im Gegensatz zum Erwachsenen noch bessere Reflexe hat und auch noch fallen kann (könnte man jetzt provokativ als Argument auslegen, warum Eltern statt Kinder den Helm nötig haben)
- Viele Kinder haben eine bessere Körperbeherrschung als ein Erwachsener, schau doch mal bitte wieviele Erwachsene auf ihrem Drahtesel unsicher durch die Stadt eiern (und dann trotz Radweg immer schön auf der Hauptverkehrsstraße!).
Und mal ehrlich, kein Kind wird sich durch solche "Argumente" überzeigen lassen (verständlicherweise).

Ich will dir damit auch zeigen, dass du genauso wie einige andere hier pauschalisierst und von dir auf andere schließt (ist nicht persönlich gemeint).
Jeder hat eine Sichtweise und Erfahrungen, und es ist extrem schwer/unmöglich, diese komplett außer acht zu lassen, wenn man etwas beurteilen soll.
Daher wird es auch nie rein objektive Schulnoten, Einstellungen nur aufgrund der Qualifikation o.ä. geben.

Und genauso kommen hier einige Argumente (jetzt nicht von dir) zustande:
Jedem sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass ein Helm nicht schaden wird aber in bestimmten Sitationen schützen kann - evtl. sogar das Leben.
Trotzdem wird jemand, der seit 15 Jahren MTB ohne Helm und ohne Verletzung fährt, schnell denken und behaupten, dass er alles unter Kontrolle hat und ihm nichts passieren kann. Entsprechend fallen auch die Argumente aus.
Genauso gibt es Leute, die seit 15 Jahren MTB mit Helm fahren, ihn aber nie gebraucht hätten. Diese Leute haben aber im Gegensatz zu "Person eins" immer im Hinterkopf, dass DER Unfall trotzdem immer kommen kann und ihnen der Helm dann evtl. das Leben rettet. Und das obwohl sie nach so langer Zeit eigentlich wie "Person eins" denken könnten.

Und genauso wäre es eigentlich sinnvoll, den Helm immer zu tragen. Ob der Unfall nun nach 70 km Straßentraining oder auf dem Weg zum Bäcker 50 m vor der Haustür passiert, macht keinen Unterschied, wenn sie dich im schwarzen Sack von der Straße tragen.
Aber auch hier denken viele (ich auch): "Die kurze Strecke, da passiert schon nichts" und fahren ohne, wohingegen jemand, der auf genau diesen 50 m schon mal selber einen Unfall hatte oder im näheren Umfeld jemanden kennt, wird auch hier auf den Helm nicht mehr verzichten.

Der Mensch hat nunmal die Angewohnheit, teilweise entgegen des gesunden Menschenverstandes erst zu reagieren, wenn etwas schlimmes passiert ist.
Der Helm wird auch erst erfunden/eingeführt worden sein, *nachdem* es viele (tödliche) Unfälle gab.

Gruß
Sven

PS: Zum Thema Körperbeherrschung der Kinder. Hier bin ich von meiner Kindheit ausgegangen, als Kinder wirklich noch draußen gespielt und mehr bewegt haben, als nur den Finger auf dem Controller der Spielekonsole.
Schaut man auf die vielen übergewichtigen, motorisch schwer gestörten Kinder heutzutage, stimmt deine Aussage vielleicht eher als meine.
Auch hier ein tolles Bespiel für eine Argumentation, die aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen nicht mehr objektiv ist.


----------



## Yukio (30. September 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> Wie bitte? (wieso werden Zitate nicht mitzitiert?)


Macht die Foren-Software nicht. So Schachtelzitate halte ich für unnötig, außer du willst auf etwas in einem vor-vor-vergangenen Posting hinweisen. Ansonsten kann man zeitnahe Postings problemlos nachverfolgen.


Edoardo schrieb:


> Ich meinte nur, daß die Wand mit der Styroporverkleidung etwas anderes darstellt, als ein Kopf mit Helm drumrum.


Das wiederum haut mich gerade wieder aus den Socken. Wo ist denn da ein physikalischer Unterschied. Jetzt mal nur ganz trocken von Massen und Geschwindigkeiten ausgehend.



Edoardo schrieb:


> Welche Frage/welcher Vergleich? Immer noch die Geschichte mit der Wand?


Ja. Das ist für mich erst das "vorletzte" Posting gewesen, als nicht "immer noch". 
Für dich gelten ausschließlich  
Impulserhaltung
Impulsänderung
Massenträgheit
Denk darüber nach oder auch nicht. Wie es beliebt.

Ich habe so ein klein wenig den Eindruck, dass du dich eigentlich bisher in deinem Leben nicht sehr intensiv mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hast. Kann das sein? Zumindest hättest du dann die Studie von Scuffham/Langley kennen müssen. Soll kein Vorwurf sein, ist nur eine Frage!


----------



## Yukio (30. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Und genauso wäre es eigentlich sinnvoll, den Helm immer zu tragen. Ob der Unfall nun nach 70 km Straßentraining oder auf dem Weg zum Bäcker 50 m vor der Haustür passiert, macht keinen Unterschied, wenn sie dich im schwarzen Sack von der Straße tragen.


Ich überlege gerade, ob das absoluter Quatsch ist, was du das schreibst oder nicht.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einer Strecke von 70 km einem schädigenden Ereignisses ausgesetzt zu sein müsste um den Faktor 100 wahrscheinlicher sein als auf 50 m Entfernung. Oder eben nicht.


----------



## Don Raul (30. September 2006)

Fährst du eigentlich mit Helm, Yukio?

Besitzt du wenigstens einen?

Ja hast du überhaupt ein MTB???!!


----------



## TheTomminator (30. September 2006)

Ich weis echt nicht was es da zu diskutieren gibt. Ein Helm kann keinen Unfall verhindern, aber er kann die Unfallschwere mindern. Und das heist dass Kopfverletzungen, die zwar selten aber wenn, dann schwer und gefährelich, geschehen mit einem Helm gemindert oder verhindert werden. Das bedeutet in der Praxis Gehirnerschütterung statt Hirnquetschung, verletzt statt tot, unverletzt statt schwer verletzt. Wer die Funktionsweise eines Helm anzweifelt, der möge sich mal einen Hammer auf den Kopf fallen lassen, einmal mit und einmal ohne Helm und bitte in der Reihenfolge, sonst klappt das mit dem zweiten versuch nicht. Das wirkprinzip berüht auf zwei Dingen, erstens Beschleunigungsspitzen zu glätten und zweitens Punktkräfte auf Flächen zu verteilen, das ist das gleiche wie bei einem Messer, die Punktkräfte sind an der Scharfen Seite, die Flächenkräfte wenn man das Messer um 90° dreht, auch ein geeigneter versuch...

Also mal ehrlich, fragt doch mal Notärzte nach Motorradhelmen, fragt mal Motorradfahrer, frgt mal Leute, die einen Helm schonmal gebraucht haben. Wer keinen Helm trägt kann das nicht damit entschuldigen, dass ein Helm sowiso nix bringt weil er ja erstens eh nicht auf den Kopf fällt und wenn, dann der Helm aufgrund Physikalischer Überlegungen basierend auf Halb- oder Falschwissen gar nicht schutzen kann. Das ist echt Schwachsinn. Wer keinen Helm tragen will, der soll es halt lassen und die Folgen tragen, was auch nicht der Fall sein wird, weil die schwereren Verletzungen die Beitragsgemeinschaft der Versicherung zu tragen hat, sogesehen asoziales Verhalten, und dann auch sagen dass er keinen Helm trägt weils ******** Aussieht, zu teuer ist, er allergisch gegen Helme ist oder was auch immer, ABER NICHT DAMIT DASS ER NIX BRINGT. Das ist echt Schwachsinn. 

So, und es gab mal über 40.000 tote Autofahrer im Jahr, heute sind es ca. 6000, wobei 2000-3000 nicht durch Unfälle sondern durch medizinische Notfälle, wie z.B. Herzinfarkt oder Ohnmacht am Steuer entstehen. Das Gurte Aribags und aktive Sicherheitssysteme nix bringen ist ebenso falsch. 

Also jetzt setzt euch einen Helm auf oder lasst es bleiben und erzählt nicht so einen Schmarn wie gegen gepolsterte Wände fahren und so, is ja lächerlich


----------



## jam123 (30. September 2006)

Grundsätzlich find ich's ok wenn man mit Helm fährt. Aber irgendwie scheint's mir, dass das so zu ner MTB Uniform geworden ist. Es gehört sich, dass man mit Sonnebrille, Helm, neuerdings mit Shorts an hat - und alles natürlich von namhaften Herstellern.

Vor 30 Jahren (da hab ich die Welt so zum erstenmal bewusst erlebt ...  ist praktisch niemand mit Helm gefahren - und erstaunlicherweise haben's die alle mehr oder weniger überlebt. Geschweige von den den tausenden von Accessoires die man heute von der MTB Industrie aufgeschwatzt bekommt.

Wie eingangs erwähnt - Helm ist ok, aber so nen riesen TamTam zu machen - irgendwie unverständlich.


----------



## Journeyman (30. September 2006)

Ich trage seit vorhin keinen Helm mehr. Da hatte nen Hund angst vor mir wegen der Glocke.
Und ich möcht nicht das Hunde sich vor mir fürchten.


----------



## Yukio (30. September 2006)

Don Raul schrieb:


> Fährst du eigentlich mit Helm, Yukio?


Aber sicher doch, ist doch bei jedem Radrennen vorgeschrieben.


Don Raul schrieb:


> Besitzt du wenigstens einen?


Klar, sonst könnte ich ja keine Rennen mitfahren. Bisher Giro Switch (oder so). Heute habe ich mir mal einen Giro Havoc angesehen. Vielleicht wird es auch ein Animas. Ich tausche meine Helme aus technischen Gründen regelmäßig aus.


Don Raul schrieb:


> Ja hast du überhaupt ein MTB???!!


<<<
<<<
<<< Kannst du links oben in meinem Profil unter dem Avatar lesen? Ich schon oder ist das zu klein geschrieben?
<<<
<<<



jam123 schrieb:


> Vor 30 Jahren (da hab ich die Welt so zum erstenmal bewusst erlebt ...  ist praktisch niemand mit Helm gefahren - und erstaunlicherweise haben's die alle mehr oder weniger überlebt. Geschweige von den den tausenden von Accessoires die man heute von der MTB Industrie aufgeschwatzt bekommt.
> 
> Wie eingangs erwähnt - Helm ist ok, aber so nen riesen TamTam zu machen - irgendwie unverständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (30. September 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade, ob das absoluter Quatsch ist, was du das schreibst oder nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, frag mich nicht nach Statistik, da hab ich in der Schule nicht aufgepasst.  
Klar kannst du mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten anfangen, aber wo setzt du da an?
50 m sind ohne Helm OK, 60 aber nicht mehr?
Oder erst ab 500 m, oder 1000m?
Ist Straße ohne Helm OK, ein Waldweg aber nicht mehr?
Oder brauch man nur auf dem Wurzeltrail mit 1 m Stufen einen Helm?

Ich denke es wird klar, worauf ich hinaus will.
Ein Helm schützt *immer*, egal wo und wie du dich bewegst.
Und was bringt dir die beste Wahrscheinlichkeit, wenn dir bei 10.000 Trainingskilometern im Jahr nichts passiert, dich aber bei den 50 Metern zum Bäcker ein Auto auf die Hörner nimmt und dein Kopf auf der Bordsteinkante platzt?

Ich fahre die 3 km zur Arbeit auch immer ohne Deckel und "nur" beim Training auf Straße oder im Gelände hab ich auch immer den Helm auf.
Ist eigentlich blöd da zu trennen, ich mache es trotzdem, warum auch immer.
Wahrscheinlich muss auch mir erst was passieren, bevor ich auch bei solchen Strecken immer zum "Deckel" greife.


----------



## Kattenhorner (1. Oktober 2006)

Leute, nie mehr ohne! Bin '93 mal übel abgegangen, morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Dunkel, Sturm und Rückenwind - und ein Baum, der in einer Rechtskurve quer lag. Wow, das hat hat mich vom Rad gerissen. Hardshell und Styro gerissen, Kopf heil mit 5 Tage Halskrause. Wenn ich den nicht aufgehabt hätte...., will gar nicht darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Yukio (1. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Klar kannst du mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten anfangen, aber wo setzt du da an?


Ja, du hast recht, ist eh nur so ein Gedanke gewesen.

__________________________________________________________________________

Zum Thema Mediziner fragen hier mal ein Link: Deutschen Gesellschaft fÃ¼r Neurochirurgie

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, dass zu Ã¼bersetzen.

*Resultate*
[â¦]
Es gab keinen bedeutenden Unterschied hinsichtlich des Niveaus des Kopftraumas wegen eines Fahrradunfalls zwischen den Radfahrern, die einen Sturzhelm tragen und den anderen [...die keinen tragen _Anm. des Ãbersetzers_].
*
Zusammenfassungen* 
Da Radfahrer zeigen, dass sie eine hÃ¶here Risiko haben ein Mittelstufenhaupttrauma zu erleiden als andere Traumapatienten und Fahrradsturzhelme nicht genÃ¼gend zu sein scheinen, das Niveau des Haupttraumas zu verringern, sollten die Sturzhelme verbessert und neue Schutzsysteme entwickelt werden.

_____________________________________________________________________________

Und so wird das gemacht!


----------



## John Rico (1. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Zum Thema Mediziner fragen hier mal ein Link: Deutschen Gesellschaft für Neurochirurgie


Sowas finde ich spannend, danke für den Link!
Leider hab ich mal wieder was zu "meckern", ich bin aber auch unverbesserlich!  

Grund:
Habe die Quelle gelesen und ich bin zwar kein Mediziner, komme aber aus dem naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich und habe gelernt, Quellen in Bezug auf ihre Glaubwürdigkeit einzuschätzen. Und so Sachen wie 300 Nicht-Helmträger mit 37 Helmträgern zu vergleichen, überhaupt nichts über die Kriterien der Erhebung zu sagen, die Verletzungen nicht genauer zu spezifizieren, machen mich doch etwas stutzig. Außerdem erfolgte die Erhebung in einem Krankenhaus, sprich alle Personen, die mit oder ohne Helm einen Unfall hatten, denen aber nichts passiert ist, tauchen hier überhaupt nicht auf (und ich denke es werden mehr Helmträger sein).
Zu der Quelle und der Glaubwürdigkeit kann ich nichts sagen, vielleicht weißt du da mehr. Allerdings muss jedem klar sein, dass nicht alles, was in einem wissenschaftlichen Paper steht, sinnvoll oder auch nur ansatzweise wahr sein muss!

Nichts gegen dich, und vielleicht kannst du ja mal sagen, ob du den Veröffentlicher "kennst" oder ob ich irgendwas übersehen habe.
Solche Diskussionen über wissenschaftliche "Fakten" finde ich sehr spannend!

Übrigens, hier mal ein interessanter Link:
http://www.cyclehelmets.org/index.html
Es ist wie ich finde eine sehr einseitige Darstellung gegen den Sinn von Helmen, denn ich glaube nicht, dass ein Helm so wenig bringt.
Da aber viele Studien und Artikel z.T. vollständig genannt werden, finde ich es zur Meinungsbildung und Information sehr gut.


----------



## Yukio (2. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Sowas finde ich spannend, danke für den Link!


Ja, das ist schon ziemlich interessant, auf welche Informationen man stößt, wenn man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt.

Zur Quelle:
Die DGNC ist eine Ärzte-Vereinigung der sich offenbar jeder namenhaften Neurochirug in Deutschland (die Elite) angeschlossen hat: Mitgliedsliste.

Prof. Dr. med. Hansdetlef WASSMANN ist Direktor der Klinik für Neurochirurgie
Universitätsklinikum Münster und 2. Vorsitzender des Berufsverbandes Deutscher Neurochirurgen (BDNC) und im Vorstand der DGNC, die beiden anderen Personen die genannt werden, sind seine Mitarbeiter: Mitarbeiterliste UKM

Zur Aussagekraft der Veröffentlichung:
Es handelt sich dabei um *Kurzdarstellung eines Vortrages* der auf einer Tagung gehalten worden ist. Daraus gehen natürlich nicht die Hintergründe etc. hervor. Dazu müsste man schon den kompletten Vortrag kennen.

Die Forderung lautete ja nur: Frage einen Arzt 

Ich denke, die Zielsetzung dieser Erhebung ist eine völlig andere, als etwas über die Wirksamkeit von Fahrradhelmen auszusagen. Es heißt ja auch "Besondere Schemata/Muster" im Titel. Die Ärzte werden wohl selbst über das Ergebnis erstaunt gewesen sein.

Ansonsten muss man noch wissen, dass GCS 9-12 (GCS = Glasgow Coma Scale) ein moderates SHT (Schädel-Hirn-Trauma) ist mit folgender Symptomatik (allgemein): _Bewußtlosigkeit, Erbrechen, retrograde Amnesie, Kopfschmerzen, Schwindel, evtl. transitorische kortikale Amaurose, Schreiattacken. Ggf. neurologische Herdzeichen bei Blutung. Blut und/oder Liquor aus Nase und/oder Ohren, Monokel- oder Brillenhämatom bei Schädelbasisfraktur. Tastbarer Frakturspalt, palpatorisch instabiler Schädel bei Berstungstrauma._


----------



## yellow_ö (2. Oktober 2006)

ob n Helm bei einem richtig schweren Sturz was bringt, soll jeder für sich entscheiden (& ich enthalte mich jeglicher Aussage über die Leute, die glauben ein Helm verletzt sie mehr als keiner ...)  

Auf jeden Fall bringt ein Helm was in den folgenden (selbst erlebten) Fällen:
zugewachsene Wege (zusammen mit Brille)
tiefhängende Äste,
Hagel
Sonne (Schutz vor Sonnenstich, der Typ der umgekippt ist, hatte Helm ab, schwarzes Piratentuch auf)


Dann noch die vielen, vielen, vielen "schwereren" Stürze beim Boarden, die ohne Helm schutzlos der Hinterkopf gewesen wären (außerdem isser viel wärmer als eine Haube)


----------



## Yukio (2. Oktober 2006)

*Teil 2*



John Rico schrieb:


> Und so Sachen wie 300 Nicht-Helmträger mit 37 Helmträgern zu vergleichen, überhaupt nichts über die Kriterien der Erhebung zu sagen, die Verletzungen nicht genauer zu spezifizieren, machen mich doch etwas stutzig. Außerdem erfolgte die Erhebung in einem Krankenhaus, sprich alle Personen, die mit oder ohne Helm einen Unfall hatten, denen aber nichts passiert ist, tauchen hier überhaupt nicht auf (und ich denke es werden mehr Helmträger sein).


Zu den Kriterien der Erhebung hatte ich ja bereits etwas angemerkt. Auch die Verletzung ist genauer spezifiziert. Zu den Fällen, bzw. den Zahlen ist anzumerken, dass dies nicht anders sein kann, da es im Straßenverkehr nur eine Helm-Tragequote von 6 % in 2005 gibt. 10 % ist da schon sehr hoch und eher auf den Erhebungsort Münster zurückzuführen.

Man muss auch immer die genaue Zielsetzung einer Erhebung bedenken. Es ist extrem kompliziert, wie auch du schon festgestellt hast, da die Personen, denen nichts passiert ist, nicht auftauchen.

Daher ist Scuffham/Langley ja auch so interessant, da denen wenigstens eine annähernd weltweit anerkannte Studie (eigentlich zwei) zum Thema gelungen ist.



John Rico schrieb:


> denn ich glaube nicht, dass ein Helm so wenig bringt.
> Da aber viele Studien und Artikel z.T. vollständig genannt werden, finde ich es zur Meinungsbildung und Information sehr gut.


Solche Aufstellungen sind fast immer sehr einseitig. Im Grunde genommen ist es aber so, wie auch du es schreibst: *man glaubt!*, aber wirklich wisenn, respektive empirische Beweise, gibt es aufgrund der verschiedensten Probleme einfach nicht.


----------



## Blade13 (2. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Wer ohne fährt ist bescheuert!



 Genau


----------



## John Rico (2. Oktober 2006)

Die Diskussion nach Helm oder nicht stellt sich für mich nicht, ich immer mit (bis auf den Bäcker  ), dein Kopf ist mir egal (solange ich ihn nicht flicken muss).
Ich finde eine sinnvolle Diskussion über die bisherigen Forschungsergebnisse und deren Glaubwürdigkeit aber sehr interessant, daher auch noch eine Anmerkung zu dir, Yukio:



Yukio schrieb:


> Zur Quelle:
> Die DGNC ist eine Ärzte-Vereinigung der sich offenbar jeder namenhaften Neurochirug in Deutschland (die Elite) angeschlossen hat: Mitgliedsliste.
> 
> Prof. Dr. med. Hansdetlef WASSMANN ist Direktor der Klinik ...


Was nichts über die Glaubwürdigkeit aussagt! Ich kenne sooo viele Fälle, bei denen angeblich wichtige Leute Artikel in Fachzeitschriften veröffentlicht haben, ich einzig und allein den Titel "Grimm's Märchen" verdient hätten.
Ich kenne den Veröffentlicher aber nicht, um irgendwas über seine Glaubwürdigkeit sagen zu können.
Diese Anmerkung sollte für dich (wahrscheinlich weißt du das aber) und alle anderen nur der Hinweis sein, dass auch eine Veröffentlichung von Prof. Dr. Dr. Soundso in einer Fachzeitung (leider) nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben muss.
Man muss also *alle*, auch solche scheinbar wissenschaftlichen Quellen immer hinterfragen!



> Es handelt sich dabei um *Kurzdarstellung eines Vortrages* der auf einer Tagung gehalten worden ist. Daraus gehen natürlich nicht die Hintergründe etc. hervor. Dazu müsste man schon den kompletten Vortrag kennen.


In dem Artikel steht: "The electronic version of this article is the complete one and can be found online at:" mit Link nach unten, daher dachte ich, es wäre der komplette Vortrag. 



> Ansonsten muss man noch wissen, dass GCS 9-12 (GCS = Glasgow Coma Scale) ein moderates SHT (Schädel-Hirn-Trauma) ist mit folgender Symptomatik (allgemein): ...


Die GCS hab ich auch nachgeschlagen, wobei deine aufgezählten Symptome auftreten können, aber nicht müssen. Ist dir klar, oder?



Yukio schrieb:


> *Teil 2*
> Zu den Fällen, bzw. den Zahlen ist anzumerken, dass dies nicht anders sein kann, da es im Straßenverkehr nur eine Helm-Tragequote von 6 % in 2005 gibt. 10 % ist da schon sehr hoch und eher auf den Erhebungsort Münster zurückzuführen.


Man muss bei einer sinnvollen Studie aber immer eine gleich große Ziel- und Kontrollgruppe haben. Stell dir mal eine medizinische Studie für ein neues AIDS-Präparat von, bei der 10 Erkrankte gegen 2000 Gesunde getestet werden, nur weil dieses Verhältnis das Vorkommen in der Erkrankung wiederspiegelt.
Macht nicht viel Sinn, oder?!? (Die Zahlen habe ich frei erfunden)



> Daher ist Scuffham/Langley ja auch so interessant, da denen wenigstens eine annähernd weltweit anerkannte Studie (eigentlich zwei) zum Thema gelungen ist.


Hast du hierfür mal einen Link? Ich glaube die Studie kenne ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (3. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> daher auch noch eine Anmerkung zu dir, Yukio


Du benutzt den Ausdruck Glaubwürdigkeit, meinst aber die Qualität der Methodik.
Daher bin ich auch ausschließlich auf die Glaubwürdigkeit der Urheber eingegangen. Über die Qualität kann man mangels genauer Kenntnisse der Gesamt-Studie nur Vermutungen anstellen.

Die aufgezeigte Symptomatik ist genau aus dem von dir genannten Grund extra von mir mit dem Zusatz allgemein klassifiziert worden. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es möglich ist, ein SHT der genannten Art zu haben, aber keines der genannten Symptome. 

Da ich die Voraussetzungen für eine sinnvolle Studie kenne, ist gerade Scuffham/Langley bemerkenswert. M. E. ist dies die einzige Studie, die diese Voraussetzungen erfüllt, bzw. erfüllen kann. Der Grund dafür ist, dass dabei die entsprechenden Daten zu (Kopf-) Verletzungen von Radfahrern zur Verfügung standen. Diese waren vor und nach einer Helmpflicht erhoben worden, beinhalteten also die Unfall-Verletzungen ohne Helm und mit Helm. Das Ergebnis dieser Studie war für die Helm-Befürworter Scuffham/Langley verheerend, da sie feststellten, dass das Tragen eines Helms nichts an den Verletzungen veränderte.
Scuffham 96 Abstract
96er Scuffham/Langley oder per PN E-Mail-Ad. mitteilen und ich sende dir die Studie zu. Ich habe sie allerdings auch von Summit, weil ich sie öfter mal verliere.
Scuffham 2000

Trotz dieser damals erlangten Ergebnisse und der Vorgabe einer schlüssigen Methodik gibt es viele Studien, die methodisch nicht diese Qualität erreichen.

An genau diesem Punkt wird dann auch die Studie der UKM-Gruppe interessant. Hier hat man festgestellt, dass es bei Radfahrern im Vergleich zu den anderen Gruppen mit SHT (insgesamt 3395 Patienten) zu einem erhöhten Aufkommen genau des moderaten SHT (GCS 9-12) kommt. 
UND das dies auch genau auf Radfahrer zutrifft, die einen Helm tragen.
Die Zielrichtung dieser Studie ist also das, was der Titel auch sagt: der Vergleich zwischen Ursache eines Traumas und der daraus folgenden Art der Verletzung. Nicht mehr.

Ich werte das sehr vorsichtig als einen weiteren Hinweis auf die Wirkungen von Helmen in einer umfassenden Gesamtbewertung. Aus meiner Sicht gibt es nur Wirkungen, völlig ohne Betrachtung des Umfanges oder einer Wertung.
Aber nach wie vor, es ging ja darum, mal einen Arzt zu fragen! Und diese Möglichkeit haben wir ja jetzt wohl ausreichend widerlegt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder auch nicht.

Auch  die von Helmen ausgehende Schädigung ist ein weiteres sehr interessantes Thema.

Im Übrigen machst du keine Anmerkung zu mir, sondern zu den Inhalten meiner Beiträge. Ich liefere im Grunde genommen nur Informationen; ich werte diese Informationen -so weit möglich- nicht (mehr).


----------



## underfrange (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich versteh nicht wieso man sich wegen so was wie Helm auf oder nicht, so aufregen kann wie manche hier. Ich denke mal die meisten hier sind alt genug um selbst zu entscheiden was Sie machen (oder nicht machen). Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Ich zumindest setzte einen Helm auf, weil ich mich damit in manchen Situationen sicherer Fühle.


----------



## Journeyman (4. Oktober 2006)

underfrange schrieb:


> Ich zumindest setzte einen Helm auf, weil ich mich damit in manchen Situationen sicherer Fühle.


Eben, wenn man Nachts besoffen nach Hause kommt und Mutti mit dem Nudelholz hinter der Tür wartet.


----------



## trekkinger (4. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman, Du alter Haudegen. Jetzt wissen wir auch, warum Du auf freien Füssen bist.


----------



## Yukio (4. Oktober 2006)

underfrange schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wieso man sich wegen so was wie Helm auf oder nicht, so aufregen kann wie manche hier.


Ich habe schon daran gedacht ein Rating einzuführen:





 = ich ärgere mich zu Tode, weil hier so ein Schwachsinn gepostet wird
Kommentar: dieser Typ hat keine Ahnung, keine Antwort nötig





 = egal, ob da was dran ist, ich habe trotzdem recht *stampf-mit-dem-Fuß-auf*
Kommentar: beratungsresistent, keine Antwort nötig





 = bedenkenswert, ich benötige weitere Informationen
Kommentar: besitzt die Fähigkeit eigene Gedanken zu entwickeln, Antwort möglich

Und dann noch 1 - 5 Smilies dieser Art und wir haben so eine Art Standard & Poor's.


----------



## whiP! (4. Oktober 2006)

Ddd=helm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (4. Oktober 2006)

whiP! schrieb:


> Ddd=helm!


Passt ja, wie die Faust aufs Auge. Ddd = Downhill, dual, dirt

Gibt es eigentlich eine Korrelation zwischen der Anzahl der Stürze auf den Kopf und der (verbleibenden) Intelligenz, wie z. B. bei Boxern und Schlägen auf den Kopf?


----------



## Evo2k6 (4. Oktober 2006)

Das is n endlos thema leute xD die einen fahrn mit die andern ohne   
ALso sag ich da ma so :  JEDEM DAS SEINE  


ihr fahr jetz seitdem ich wieder einen hab mit weil ich mich so sicherer und besser fühle. auch wenn mich manche fuer bedeppert halten mögen wen ich mit meinem FF Helm durchs dorf fahre. Da bin ich gerne bedeppert wen es mir nachher nicht den Schädel sondern nur den Helm spaltet falls es mal zu nem Unfall kommen sollte. Also jedem das seine .  Es gibt nun mal Reife und Unreife Früchte


----------



## underfrange (5. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Eben, wenn man Nachts besoffen nach Hause kommt und Mutti mit dem Nudelholz hinter der Tür wartet.



Meistens macht Sie sich nicht mal die Mühe sich zu verstecken  

Und mit Glück hat Sie dann nur das Weiche Nudelholz


----------



## chaoscarsten (5. Oktober 2006)

HALLO WAS IST DAS FÜR NE BESCHEUERTE UMFRAGE

WER OHNE HELM FÄHRT - FÄHRT AUCH OHNE HIRN       

*WEAR A HELM - SAVE YOUR ASS*


----------



## Yukio (5. Oktober 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> HALLO WAS IST DAS FÜR NE BESCHEUERTE UMFRAGE
> 
> WER OHNE HELM FÄHRT - FÄHRT AUCH OHNE HIRN
> 
> *WEAR A HELM - SAVE YOUR ASS*



Das ist ein 












Rating wert.


----------



## Edoardo (8. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Sorry, aber genau das ist eine dieser (meiner Meinung nach) lächerlichen Ausreden von Erwachsenen, warum sie im Gegensatz zu ihren Kindern keinen Helm tragen müssen.
> - Ein Kind kann auch im Alter von 10 Jahren (= vierte Klasse) viele Situationen noch nicht einschätzen, müßte nach deiner Argumentation aber genausowenig einen Helm tragen, wie der Erwachsene.



Nein, das hab ich eben nicht gesagt. Mir ging es um die Motorik beim Gehen, nicht um die Erfahrung auf der Straße. Erst lesen und denken, dann erst schreiben.



John Rico schrieb:


> - du vermittelst dem Kind, dass es schlechter ist, als der Erwachsene bzw. dass ein Erwachsener im Gegensatz zum Kind alles im Griff hat - und das ist einfach Schwachsinn (auch wenn es viele glauben und hier auch schon öfter als Argument auftauchte)



Das ist Schwachsinn. Und das ist nicht das, was ich sagen wollte. Ich frag mich, wie du auf diesen Unsinn kommst. Hätte ich ein Kind, würde ich diesem schon sagen, daß es noch gewisse Dinge lernen muß, die ich schon kann. Aber deswegen ist es nicht schlechter. Ein Erwachsener hat nicht alles im Griff, aber mehr als ein Kind. Deswegen passen ja auch die Eltern auf die Kinder auf, nicht umgekehrt.



John Rico schrieb:


> - ein Kind im Gegensatz zum Erwachsenen noch bessere Reflexe hat und auch noch fallen kann (könnte man jetzt provokativ als Argument auslegen, warum Eltern statt Kinder den Helm nötig haben)



Ja, Kinder stecken Stürze besser weg als Erwachsene. Aber in gewissen Situationen hat ein Erwachsener die besseren Reflexe, also dann, wenn er sein Fahrzeug kennt und beherrscht, ein Kind seines noch nicht.



John Rico schrieb:


> - Viele Kinder haben eine bessere Körperbeherrschung als ein Erwachsener, schau doch mal bitte wieviele Erwachsene auf ihrem Drahtesel unsicher durch die Stadt eiern (und dann trotz Radweg immer schön auf der Hauptverkehrsstraße!).



Sowas nimmst du doch nicht ernsthaft als Maßstab, oder? Ich hab weiter oben schon in Frage gestellt, ob man sowas noch als radfahren bezeichnen kann.



John Rico schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, kein Kind wird sich durch solche "Argumente" überzeigen lassen (verständlicherweise).



Ne, überzeugen nicht. Ist auch unnötig. Hätte ich ein Kind, würde ich grundsätzlich mit Helm fahren, das Kind auch. Aber _meine_ Argumente (nicht deine mißverstandene, verkorkste Version) würde ich dem Kind schon mal beizeiten vermitteln. Dann weiß es nämlich, worauf es achten sollte. Das hilft dem Kind mehr, als einfach nur Helm drauf und los.



John Rico schrieb:


> Ich will dir damit auch zeigen, dass du genauso wie einige andere hier pauschalisierst und von dir auf andere schließt (ist nicht persönlich gemeint).



Blödsinn. Wer das glaubt, hat nicht richtig gelesen oder mich falsch verstanden. Ich pauschalisiere nicht und schließe schon gar nicht von mir auf andere (darauf kannst du einen lassen).



John Rico schrieb:


> Jeder hat eine Sichtweise und Erfahrungen, und es ist extrem schwer/unmöglich, diese komplett außer acht zu lassen, wenn man etwas beurteilen soll.



Eben.



John Rico schrieb:


> Daher wird es auch nie rein objektive Schulnoten, Einstellungen nur aufgrund der Qualifikation o.ä. geben.



Tjo 



> Und genauso kommen hier einige Argumente (jetzt nicht von dir) zustande:
> Jedem sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass ein Helm nicht schaden wird aber in bestimmten Sitationen schützen kann - evtl. sogar das Leben.
> Trotzdem wird jemand, der seit 15 Jahren MTB ohne Helm und ohne Verletzung fährt, schnell denken und behaupten, dass er alles unter Kontrolle hat und ihm nichts passieren kann.



Richtig. Das tu ich auch nicht.



> Entsprechend fallen auch die Argumente aus.
> Genauso gibt es Leute, die seit 15 Jahren MTB mit Helm fahren, ihn aber nie gebraucht hätten. Diese Leute haben aber im Gegensatz zu "Person eins" immer im Hinterkopf, dass DER Unfall trotzdem immer kommen kann und ihnen der Helm dann evtl. das Leben rettet. Und das obwohl sie nach so langer Zeit eigentlich wie "Person eins" denken könnten.



Ja, da haben sie ja auch recht. Das hab ich nirgends abgestritten.



John Rico schrieb:


> Und genauso wäre es eigentlich sinnvoll, den Helm immer zu tragen. Ob der Unfall nun nach 70 km Straßentraining oder auf dem Weg zum Bäcker 50 m vor der Haustür passiert, macht keinen Unterschied, wenn sie dich im schwarzen Sack von der Straße tragen.



Im Hinblick auf das Ergebnis nicht, ne.



John Rico schrieb:


> Aber auch hier denken viele (ich auch): "Die kurze Strecke, da passiert schon nichts" und fahren ohne, wohingegen jemand, der auf genau diesen 50 m schon mal selber einen Unfall hatte oder im näheren Umfeld jemanden kennt, wird auch hier auf den Helm nicht mehr verzichten.



Das ist fast schon eine Pauschalisierung. 50m würde ich dann wahrscheinlich weiterhin ohne Helm fahren (wobei ich sowas noch laufe). Und wenn es ganz besonders gefährliche 50m sind, dann stellt sich die Frage nach dem Helm eher generell, unabhängig davon, ob man sie mit dem Rad zurücklegt. In so einem Fall würde ich mir aber eher Gedanken darüber machen, ob ich mir nicht einen etwas blöden Weg ausgesucht hab.



John Rico schrieb:


> PS: Zum Thema Körperbeherrschung der Kinder. Hier bin ich von meiner Kindheit ausgegangen, als Kinder wirklich noch draußen gespielt und mehr bewegt haben, als nur den Finger auf dem Controller der Spielekonsole.
> Schaut man auf die vielen übergewichtigen, motorisch schwer gestörten Kinder heutzutage, stimmt deine Aussage vielleicht eher als meine.
> Auch hier ein tolles Bespiel für eine Argumentation, die aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen nicht mehr objektiv ist.



Wenn das mal keine Verallgemeinerung ist. Du sagst zwar nicht, daß heute _kein_ Kind mehr draußen spielt (ich bin zwar keines mehr, aber sowas hab ich vor einigen Jahren auch noch gemacht und selbst heute gibt es das noch), aber _diese_ Kinder (die vor der Mattscheibe), die fahren doch sowieso nie Rad. Wo ist da _das_ Problem?



Yukio schrieb:


> Das wiederum haut mich gerade wieder aus den Socken. Wo ist denn da ein physikalischer Unterschied. Jetzt mal nur ganz trocken von Massen und Geschwindigkeiten ausgehend.



Liegt das Styropor vom Helm direkt am Kopf an? Weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber das Styropor an der Wand wird kaum nachgeben (eindrücken schon), wenn man dagegenknallt. Das ist beim Helm wohl etwas anders. Aber der Vergleich mit der Wand ist sowieso dämlich, finde ich.



Yukio schrieb:


> Ja. Das ist für mich erst das "vorletzte" Posting gewesen, als nicht "immer noch".
> Für dich gelten ausschließlich
> Impulserhaltung
> Impulsänderung
> ...



Ne. Ich versteh nämlich nicht, worauf du konkret hinaus willst (geht ja schon eine Weile hier). Sag doch einfach mal.



> Ich habe so ein klein wenig den Eindruck, dass du dich eigentlich bisher in deinem Leben nicht sehr intensiv mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hast. Kann das sein? Zumindest hättest du dann die Studie von Scuffham/Langley kennen müssen. Soll kein Vorwurf sein, ist nur eine Frage!



Welches Thema? Helm oder Impuls? Diese Studie kenne ich nicht, hätte ich aber auch nicht kennen müssen. Ich bin nicht so der, der sich mit Studien befaßt.


----------



## Wuschl (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke jeder sollte selbst entscheiden ob er mit oder ohne Helm fährt. Fakt ist, ich fahr nur noch mit: letzte woche waren wir auf unserer Strecke unterwegs und da hats mich so gemault das mein Fullface hin is. Hätte ich keinen oder nur nen Skaterhelm aufgehabt, würde ich wahrscheinlich die nächsten Wochen Suppe und Brei zu mir nehmen.
An alle die meinen sie sind gut genug um keinen Helm auf zu setzen: Guten Appetit, lasst euch die Suppe schmecken


----------



## John Rico (9. Oktober 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> Nein, das habâ ich eben nicht gesagt. Mir ging es um die Motorik beim Gehen, nicht um die Erfahrung auf der StraÃe. Erst lesen und denken, dann erst schreiben.


In deiner Aussage kommt der Satz "Ein Erwachsener kann nunmal besser radfahren, als ein kleines Kind" aber direkt nach der Motorik-ErklÃ¤rung. Warum, wenn sie nichts miteinander zu tun haben?



> Das ist Schwachsinn. Und das ist nicht das, was ich sagen wollte. Ich fragâ mich, wie du auf diesen Unsinn kommst. HÃ¤tte ich ein Kind, wÃ¼rde ich diesem schon sagen, daÃ es noch gewisse Dinge lernen muÃ, die ich schon kann. Aber deswegen ist es nicht schlechter. Ein Erwachsener hat nicht alles im Griff, aber mehr als ein Kind. Deswegen passen ja auch die Eltern auf die Kinder auf, nicht umgekehrt.


Und du glaubst ersthaft, dass ein Kind es einsieht und dir zustimmt, wenn du ihm sagst, dass es einige Sachen noch nicht so gut kann wie du? Das ist doch ein Scherz, oder? Und durch die Tatsache, dass du keinen Helm trÃ¤gst, vertrittst du den Standpunkt, dass du *alles* im Griff hast (sonst mÃ¼Ãtest du ja auch einen Helm tragen), und das ist sogar einem Kind gegenÃ¼ber unglaubwÃ¼rdig.



> Aber in gewissen Situationen hat ein Erwachsener die besseren Reflexe, also dann, wenn er sein Fahrzeug kennt und beherrscht, ein Kind seines noch nicht.


Soll jetzt jeder Erwachsene und jedes Kind erstmal einen Fahrtest machen, bevor entschieden wird, wer einen Helm tragen muss und wer nicht?



> BlÃ¶dsinn. Wer das glaubt, hat nicht richtig gelesen oder mich falsch verstanden. Ich pauschalisiere nicht und schlieÃe schon gar nicht von mir auf andere (darauf kannst du einen lassen).


Ach ja?!? Darf ich dich hierzu mal zitieren:


> Sowas nimmst du doch nicht ernsthaft als MaÃstab, oder? Ich habâ weiter oben schon in Frage gestellt, ob man sowas noch als radfahren bezeichnen kann.


Hier machst du nÃ¤mlich genau das. Du gehst davon aus, dass ein Erwachsener sein Rad grundsÃ¤tzlich gut beherrscht (wahrscheinlich weil du es tust) und siehst schlechte erwachsene Radfahrer nicht als MaÃstab (wahrscheinlich weil es nicht dir entspricht).
Das ist wie gesagt nicht als Angriff gemeint! Aber *jeder* subjektiviert und pauschalisiert und genau das vergisst man schnell.



> Das ist fast schon eine Pauschalisierung. 50m wÃ¼rde ich dann wahrscheinlich weiterhin ohne Helm fahren (wobei ich sowas noch laufe). Und wenn es ganz besonders gefÃ¤hrliche 50m sind, dann stellt sich die Frage nach dem Helm eher generell, unabhÃ¤ngig davon, ob man sie mit dem Rad zurÃ¼cklegt. In so einem Fall wÃ¼rde ich mir aber eher Gedanken darÃ¼ber machen, ob ich mir nicht einen etwas blÃ¶den Weg ausgesucht habâ.


Ich pauschalisiere hier nicht, ich gebe ein (in Bezug auf die 50 m ein etwas Ã¼berspitztes) Beispiel, wie eigene Erfahrungen die Entscheidungen beeinflussen, hier halt in Bezug auf Unfall und das Helmtragen.



> Wenn das mal keine Verallgemeinerung ist. Du sagst zwar nicht, daÃ heute _kein_ Kind mehr drauÃen spielt (ich bin zwar keines mehr, aber sowas habâ ich vor einigen Jahren auch noch gemacht und selbst heute gibt es das noch), aber _diese_ Kinder (die vor der Mattscheibe), die fahren doch sowieso nie Rad. Wo ist da _das_ Problem?


Wer bitte pauschlisiert jetzt hier?!? Um dich nochmal zu zitieren: "Erst lesen und denken, dann erst schreiben."



> Welches Thema? Helm oder Impuls? Diese Studie kenne ich nicht, hÃ¤tte ich aber auch nicht kennen mÃ¼ssen. Ich bin nicht so der, der sich mit Studien befaÃt.


Das ist die geilste Aussage Ã¼berhaupt! Du schreibst dauernd, dass wir dich falsch verstehen, unsere Beispiele falsch sind und Ã¤hnliches, selber bist du aber nicht bereit, dir mal weiterfÃ¼hrende Informationen anzusehen (um vielleicht auch mal andere Argumente zu sehen)?
Sorry, aber das klingt fÃ¼r mich so ein biÃchen wie: "Ich hab eh recht, egal was ihr sagt" ...

Ist alles nicht bÃ¶se gemeint sondern vielleicht als kleiner DenkanstoÃ!


----------



## Edoardo (10. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ist alles nicht böse gemeint sondern vielleicht als kleiner Denkanstoß!



Ist ja recht, aber jetzt nochmal:



> Und du glaubst ersthaft, dass ein Kind es einsieht und dir zustimmt, wenn du ihm sagst, dass es einige Sachen noch nicht so gut kann wie du? Das ist doch ein Scherz, oder? Und durch die Tatsache, dass du keinen Helm trägst, vertrittst du den Standpunkt, dass du *alles* im Griff hast (sonst müßtest du ja auch einen Helm tragen), und das ist sogar einem Kind gegenüber unglaubwürdig.



1. Das glaube ich, das ist nicht vollkommen unmöglich. Ein Kind wird ja intelligent genug sein zu merken, ob es etwas kann oder nicht. Ich hab das hinbekommen.

2. Die Tatsache, daß ich keinen Helm trage (tragen würde, bei Kindern) gibt es ja eben nicht. Wie oft soll ich noch sagen, daß ich, hätte ich Kinder, in jedem Fall einen Helm tragen würde, damit die Kinder das auch in jedem Fall tun.

3. Diesen Standpunkt vertrete ich genau nicht. Das hab ich nun wirklich oft genug gesagt. Ich vertrete ihn auch dann nicht, wenn ich keinen Helm habe. Es steht mir als alleine fahrendem Menschen frei, ohne Helm zu fahren, auch wenn mir bewußt ist, daß ich nicht alles im Griff habe.



> Soll jetzt jeder Erwachsene und jedes Kind erstmal einen Fahrtest machen, bevor entschieden wird, wer einen Helm tragen muss und wer nicht?



Also komm. Quatsch. Glaubst du etwa nicht, daß ein kleines Kind noch einen gewissen Umgang mit dem Bike lernen muß und ein Erwachsener das schon hinter sich hat? Es soll außerdem sowieso jeder einen Helm tragen, wenn Kinder dabei sind. Dazu folgende Beobachtung:

Erwachsener und Kind radln auf dem Geh-/Radweg (also umgekehrt). Ohne ersichtlichen Grund schlägt das Kind ein Rad (unfreiwillig). Der Erwachsene fliegt drüber. Kinder sind nunmal unberechenbar. Ich bin (allein unterwegs) schon oft einfach stehengeblieben und hab gewartet, bis die Kinder (die da rumliefen/-fuhren) weit weit weg waren.



> Hier machst du nämlich genau das. Du gehst davon aus, dass ein Erwachsener sein Rad grundsätzlich gut beherrscht (wahrscheinlich weil du es tust) und siehst schlechte erwachsene Radfahrer nicht als Maßstab (wahrscheinlich weil es nicht dir entspricht).
> Das ist wie gesagt nicht als Angriff gemeint! Aber *jeder* subjektiviert und pauschalisiert und genau das vergisst man schnell.



Nein, da haben wir eher aneinander vorbeigeredet: Es gibt definitiv Leute, die haben vom Radln keine Ahnung. Die fahren langsamer, als ich zu Fuß gehe. Kein Scherz. Mit dem Tacho gemessen. Solche nehme ich nicht als Maßstab. Ich dachte, daß diese (und ähnliche) gemeint waren.



> Ich pauschalisiere hier nicht, ich gebe ein (in Bezug auf die 50 m ein etwas überspitztes) Beispiel, wie eigene Erfahrungen die Entscheidungen beeinflussen, hier halt in Bezug auf Unfall und das Helmtragen.



Du hast gesagt, daß niemand, der sowas erlebt/davon hört nochmal ohne Helm fahren wird, auch keine 50m. Ich schon.



> Wer bitte pauschlisiert jetzt hier?!? Um dich nochmal zu zitieren: "Erst lesen und denken, dann erst schreiben."



Diese vielen übergewichtigen, motorisch schwer gestörten Kinder heutzutage sind meiner Auffassung (und deinem Beitrag) nach, diejenigen, die _nicht_ rausgehen. Vielleicht auch ein Mißverständnis.



> Das ist die geilste Aussage überhaupt! Du schreibst dauernd, dass wir dich falsch verstehen, unsere Beispiele falsch sind und ähnliches, selber bist du aber nicht bereit, dir mal weiterführende Informationen anzusehen (um vielleicht auch mal andere Argumente zu sehen)?
> Sorry, aber das klingt für mich so ein bißchen wie: "Ich hab eh recht, egal was ihr sagt" ...



Da bringst du ein wenig etwas durcheinander. Letzteres hab ich nie gesagt. Falsch verstanden habt ihr mich, oder wir uns, das hat ja hiermit nichts zu tun. Da war glaube ich nur ein Beispiel. Das mit der Styroporwand. Gibt es dazu eine Studie?! Selbst wenn, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die Wand mit Styropor und ein Helm prinzipiell gleich sind. Aber lassen wir das Beispiel doch einfach weg. Ich weiß schon gar nicht mir, wozu das angeführt wurde. Freilich ist Beton härter als Styropor. Aber wozu muß man das erwähnen? Um zu zeigen, daß ein Helm funktioniert? 

Reicht es nicht langsam mit dem Thema?


----------



## Schwarzwild (10. Oktober 2006)

Nun, es scheint, dass diese Diskussion sich fast nur unter "Streckenfahrern" oder irgendwie draußen in der mehr oder weniger Natur fahrenden bewegt.
Was ist denn mit den BMX-Freaks oder denjenigen, die in der Halle oder Innenstadt ihre Kunststückchen machen; warum sind da Helme oder gar Protektoren so verpönt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (10. Oktober 2006)

Weil's uncool ist?


----------



## DieNatur (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre eigentlich fast immer mit Helm, ausser ich hol mal Brötchen vom Bäcker etc.


----------



## YGLT (11. Oktober 2006)

apropo kurve kriegen...bei meinem ersten richtigen Sturz hab ich ne kurve nicht gekriegt und bin dann nen schönen abhang runtergerollt, ohne Helm...
Zum glück hatte ich außer Staub inner Fresse nicht viel  , aber ich glaub bei der nächsten Tour fahr ich nicht mehr ohne Helm...
Inner Stadt geht's aber ohne denke ich, denn wenn ich mich an die Verkehrsregeln halte und normal fahre und aufpasse, kann nicht viel passieren.


----------



## Pacmän__ (12. Oktober 2006)

seltsam, die umfrage hier ergibt genau das gegenteil von dem was ich auf der straße / im Wald sehe


----------



## Pacmän__ (12. Oktober 2006)

ich finde die ganz diskusion unnötig und blödsinnig das sollte doch jeder selbst entscheiden



Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Nun, es scheint, dass diese Diskussion sich fast nur unter "Streckenfahrern" oder irgendwie draußen in der mehr oder weniger Natur fahrenden bewegt.
> Was ist denn mit den BMX-Freaks oder denjenigen, die in der Halle oder Innenstadt ihre Kunststückchen machen; warum sind da Helme oder gar Protektoren so verpönt?



und weils vom gefühl her einfach einschränk und den kopf ein kilo schwerer macht und beim fullface helm sogar noch das sichtfeld verkleinert... 
naja ich fahre auch immer ohne helm seit ich klein bin.. vor 15 jahren gabs sowas wie ein fahrradhelm glaub ich noch gar nicht.. zumindest kannte das keiner.. habe dennoch vor mir für nächstes jahr einen fullface zu kaufen und dann möglichst oft zu benutzen... bin zwar schon öfter böse gestürzt aber uzm glück nie aufn schädel, da waren immer arme dazwischen 

zumden ganze Moralaposteln von wegen krankenkasse und sowas :
tragt ihr auch wirbelsäulenprotektoren ?? bei einem sturz auf diese könnt ihr genauso kaputt gehn..


----------



## Speedskater (12. Oktober 2006)

Die Diskussion ist überflüssig.
Da der Gesetzgeber der Meinung ist, dass jeder selbst entscheiden darf, ob er sich schützt oder nicht gilt folgendes:

Wer glaubt in seinem Kopf ist nichts drinne, was im Falle eines Unfalles geschützt werden müsste, benötigt keinen Helm. 
Wer den Inhalt seines Kopfes für schützenswert hält, sollte beim Radeln einen Helm tragen.


----------



## ölapalöma (12. Oktober 2006)

Bin fast ein Jahr ohne Helm biken gewesen und hab in der Zeit wohl nen guten schutzengel gehabt! Hab mich mehrmals Böse hingelegt hatte aber nie was schlimmes.
Seitdem ich den Helm hab (ist mir aufgefallen) fahr ich aggressiever, was aber nicht unbedingt gut sein muss!

Also: HELME TRAGEN!!!
            (sonst Hirnmatsch und Knochenbrei)


----------



## JJ_Rafael (12. Oktober 2006)

Der Helm ist in 99,9% aller fahrten unnütz und hoffentlich in 100%.

Deshalb mit, um die letzten 0,01% zu egalisieren.

Ich find's halt komisch das einige soviel Geld in ihr Bike, Klamotten und unnötigen Schnick-schnack investieren aber ihre eigene Sicherheit gar nichts.



YGLT schrieb:


> Inner Stadt geht's aber ohne denke ich, denn wenn ich mich an die Verkehrsregeln halte und normal fahre und aufpasse, kann nicht viel passieren.


 Und was ist mit den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern, kannst Du so sicher sein das die sich dran halten. Ich hab bis jetzt immer die Erfahrung gemacht das ich wegen anderen in brenzliche Situationen gekommen bin und nicht aufgrund meiner Fahrweise.


----------



## ölapalöma (12. Oktober 2006)

meiner meinung nach kann man wenn man 1000â¬ und mehr fÃ¼r sein bike ausgibt auch mal 70â¬ fÃ¼r nen helm locker machen!
im verglich zu ner schweren gehirnerschÃ¼tterung oder schÃ¤delbruch mit todesfolge doch ein winziger preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Super-Moto (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin in einer Zeit aufgewachsen da war es sogar noch erlaubt ohne Helm Motorrad zu fahren. Die meisten haben das überlebt, und ich bin mir sehr sicher, das Rad fahren ohne Helm auch von den meisten überlebt wird.
Eins ist jedoch absolut sicher....zum Schluß sind wir alle Tod. Ob nun mit oder ohne Helm.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## no name (13. Oktober 2006)

@ super-moto:
später sind wir alle tod, da haste recht. meiner meinung nach sollte man es aber auch nicht unbedingt drauf anlegen, sich beim mountainbiken zu zerlegen, oder ?

ich meine es gibt doch wohl echt super stylische helme, die leicht  und auch noch vom preis her bezahlbar sind!es muss ja nicht sofort ein mx helm von troy lee sein 

nach studien gleichen die crashs beim biken außerdem immer mehr motorrad unfällen und wie die oft ausgehen, weiß man ja...
(gilt eher für die härtere gangart wie fr und dh)

das war mal meine meinung, ride on mfg martin


----------



## flying-nik (13. Oktober 2006)

ich fahr eigentlich immer mit helm


----------



## lowisbmx (13. Oktober 2006)

cc oder tour ohne, dirt evtl. mit.

ich seh das ganze so, radfahren ist meine persönliche freiheit, in der ich tue und lasse was ich will. ich hab keine lust mich in irgendeiner weise einzuengen. das risiko beim evtl. sturz nehm ich natürlich in kauf. muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, und, was noch wichtiger ist, die meinung des anderen respektieren.

man könnte jetzt auch einen thread starten: 
schnallt ihr euch beim autofahren an....


----------



## Sweeet (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich schließe mich Pacmän, Lowisbmx und den anderen an, jeder solle das für sich entscheiden. Andererseits wünsche ich mir, dass keiner hier im Forum oder auch Nichtanwesende sich den Schädel brechen, insofern würde ich auch gerne etwas Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. 

Helme sind nicht besonders cool, aber auch nicht besonders uncool, stören tun sie auch nicht und kosten tun sie auch nicht viel. Aber im Krankenhaus zu liegen ist reichlich uncool, nervt und kostet viel, insbesondere wenn man sowas wie Verdienstausfall betrachtet.

Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die die Wirksamkeit von Helmen generell in Frage stellen. Diese Argumentation widerspricht zwar zunächst der Intuition, aber es gibt tatsächlich Studien, die das besagen. Ich habe mir ein paar davon angeschaut und in ihnen wurden so viele Fehler gemacht, dass ich sie als absolut nicht aussagekräftig beurteilen würde. Es wäre schön, wenn das mal genau untersucht würde, am besten für innerstädtischen bzw. außerhalb von Ortschaften und Fortbewegung bzw. sportliches Fahren aufgeschlüsselt.

Jeder Unfallmediziner hat jedenfalls schon Fahrradfahrer mit Kopfverletzungen behandelt, die ohne Helm nicht entstanden wären. 

Ich gebe zu, dass ich Helm nur beim Radsport trage, weil er mir in der Stadt zu umständlich ist. Das ist nicht besonders vernünftig, vielleicht sollte ich das mal ändern.


----------



## Yukio (13. Oktober 2006)

Sweeet schrieb:


> Helme sind nicht besonders cool, aber auch nicht besonders uncool, stören tun sie auch nicht und kosten tun sie auch nicht viel. Aber im Krankenhaus zu liegen ist reichlich uncool, nervt und kostet viel, insbesondere wenn man sowas wie Verdienstausfall betrachtet.


Es gibt aber sehr konkrete Hinweise auf gesundheitliche Schädigungen die durch Helme verursacht werden. Das sind:
-vermehrtes Auftreten von Genickbrüchen durch Integral-/FullFace-Helmen
-Gehirnschädigungen durch ein sogenanntes Rotationstrauma. Zu diesem Punkt muss man allerdings sagen, dass dieses Trauma äußerst schwer sicher zu diagnostizieren ist. Nichts desto weniger Trotz gibt es ernstzunehmende Hinweise dazu auch bei Motorradhelmen.



Sweeet schrieb:


> Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die die Wirksamkeit von Helmen generell in Frage stellen. Diese Argumentation widerspricht zwar zunächst der Intuition, aber es gibt tatsächlich Studien, die das besagen. Ich habe mir ein paar davon angeschaut und in ihnen wurden so viele Fehler gemacht, dass ich sie als absolut nicht aussagekräftig beurteilen würde.


Aus diesem Grunde verweise ich immer auf Scuffham/Langley. Alles andere hält methodisch tatsächlich nicht stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sweeet (13. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Es gibt aber sehr konkrete Hinweise auf gesundheitliche Schädigungen die durch Helme verursacht werden.


Da kann man ruhig konkreter sagen: Ja, es gibt Fälle, in denen Radhelme Schäden erst verursachen. Aber ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass das die positiven Effekte aufwiegt. Um eine vernünftige Entscheidung zu treffen, braucht man aber Statistiken dafür, daher werde ich nun mal die von Dir genannte Studie suchen und lesen.


----------



## Yukio (13. Oktober 2006)

Sweeet schrieb:


> Da kann man ruhig konkreter sagen: Ja, es gibt Fälle, in denen Radhelme Schäden erst verursachen. Aber ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass das die positiven Effekte aufwiegt.


Und immer wieder tauchen persönliche Einschätzungen dieser Diskussion auf. Wissen, Tatsachen, Beweise, gesicherte Erkenntnisse gibt es wenige. 

Vieles dazu habe ich allerdings auch schon wieder vergessen, mich kümmert es halt wenig und ich muss ja auch keine Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. 

Tatsächlich ist es aber so, dass es nur Verschiebungen bei den tatsächlich lebensbedrohenden oder tödlichen Verletzungen gibt. Und Hinweise auf ein "ominöses" Trauma. Aber die positiven Effekte eines Helmes in Bezug auf lebensbedrohende oder tödlichen Verletzungen sind marginal, die schädigenden Effekte möglicherweise auch.




Sweeet schrieb:


> Um eine vernünftige Entscheidung zu treffen, braucht man aber Statistiken dafür, daher werde ich nun mal die von Dir genannte Studie suchen und lesen.


Schau hier, sind die Quellen genannt.


----------



## Journeyman (13. Oktober 2006)

Viele haben Radhosen an mit Einsätzen und tragen keinen Helm.
Gut, ist ihre Entscheidung.

Würde aber heißen, daß denen der Arsch wichtiger ist als der Kopf.


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Oktober 2006)

@yokio und andere helm-kritiker: ich hab mir jetzt mal einige von den "studien" usw angetan und muss sagen: ihr bewegt euch auf sehr, sehr dünnem eis! es war nix dabei, was ich als halbwegs überzeugende studie bezeichnen würde. z.b. das hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3053151&postcount=607

ihr dürft mich gerne verbessern, aber ich meine, dass sich bei den inneren verletzungen eines gestürzten bikers keinen signifikanten unterschied zwischen helmträgern und nicht-helmträgern ergibt. mich erstaunt nur, dass sich dann die doktortitelträger dazu hinreissen, deswegen den helm in frage zu stellen.

wenn man jetzt weiss, dass alle untersuchten personen gleich gestürzt sind, könnte man behaupten, dass ein helm nix bring. ergibt sich aber, dass ein helmträger mit 30kmh stürzt und die gleichen inneren verletztungen aufweist wie ein nichthelmträger mit 15kmh, würde dies für den helm sprechen. da in der untersuchung aber keinerlei aussagen über unfallhergang gemacht werden, halte ich hier jeden rückschluss auf den sinn des helmtragens falsch!


die berühmte neuseeland- studie: damit kann ich absolut nix anfangen! aussagekräftig wie die rückseite eines taschentuchs....


jetzt stellt ihr oben noch die behauptung in den raum, dass helme selbst ursache für verletzungen sind.... sorry, leute, tut das erst mal eindeutig beweisen. wenn ihr das nicht könnt, dann  lasst diese mutmassungen!
genickbruch durch helm? würde eher sagen genickbruch mit helm, sprich ist die frage, ob das dann nicht auch ohne helm passiert wäre.


und  ich fände es mal schön, wenn jemand helm in frage stellt und dazu nicht nur die kritischen beiträge aus den letzten winkeln des i-nets hervorzaubert, sondern genauso die ganzen helm- befürworter-links mit zeigt. ich denke, dazu sollte es genug geben, bei helm- herstellern oder institutionen, die die helme prüfen / zertifizeren, tüv oder gs (ich hab dazu keine lust- ich stelle den helm auch nich in frage- machts selber) auch wenn dass dann das eingene "revolutionäre" weltbild in frage stellt.

also, ihr dürft jetzt weiter den sinn des helms anzweifeln (ich machs nich!) aber ich wünsche mir dazu endlich mal ernst zu nehmende und aussagekräftige studien! einen guten mediziner macht noch lange keinen guten statistiker!


----------



## Yukio (13. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Würde aber heißen, daß denen der Arsch wichtiger ist als der Kopf.


Nöö, macht nur keinen Unterschied, ob du die Hose über den Kopf ziehst, den Helm über den Kopf oder die Hose über den Arsch. 

Die Ergebnisse bei lebensbedrohenden oder tödlichen Kopfverletzungen bleiben gleich, bei geringfügigeren Verletzungen ändert sich möglicherweise etwas und normale Helme für Radfahrer, also nicht FullFace, schützen nur 40% des Kopfes, verhindern schwere Knochenbrüche (Kiefer, Jochbein) und Gesichtsverletzungen (Nervus trigeminus) also auch nicht.

Im übrigen, ein Schädelbruch ist absolut nicht tödlich, bei einer schweren Gehirnerschütterung -ab SHT II.Grades- würde ich darauf aber nicht wetten.


----------



## Yukio (13. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> die berühmte neuseeland- studie: damit kann ich absolut nix anfangen! aussagekräftig wie die rückseite eines taschentuchs....


Tja, wenn du noch nicht mal etwas mit Scuffham/Langley anfangen kannst, was willst du dann erst mal mit anderen Studien anfangen? Damit wirst du dann noch weniger anfangen können, oder?



easymtbiker schrieb:


> jetzt stellt ihr oben noch die behauptung in den raum, dass helme selbst ursache für verletzungen sind.... sorry, leute, tut das erst mal eindeutig beweisen. wenn ihr das nicht könnt, dann  lasst diese mutmassungen!
> genickbruch durch helm? würde eher sagen genickbruch mit helm, sprich ist die frage, ob das dann nicht auch ohne helm passiert wäre.


Das wäre wohl möglich, würde aber nichts bringen, weil das noch erheblich komplizierter zu verstehen ist, als Scuffham und der ist ja relativ simpel. Begründung: Integralhelme für Radfahrer sind kaum verbreitet und Rotationstraumata sind so gut wie unerforscht. Es gab mal einen in Belgien oder Holland, der das untersucht, Departjes oder so, ich habe es wieder vergessen, weil es nicht wichtig ist. Der derzeitige Stand der technischen Diagnostik reicht dazu m. E. nicht aus.

Helm-Hersteller halten sich ausschließlich an die Norm -Ansi Snell, was weiß ich-, wenn ich Lust habe, suche ich mal die Vorgaben für Radhelme raus, da lacht man sich aber drüber tot.

Und alles andere? Keine anerkannte Methodik der Untersuchung, vergiss es also lieber oder nenne einmal eine Methodik, die deinen Ansprüchen gerecht würde.

P. S.
Wohl ein bisschen widersprüchlich, was? Easymtbiker und dann fight anglizism? Ts ts.


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> P. S.
> Wohl ein bisschen widersprüchlich, was? Easymtbiker und dann fight anglizism? Ts ts.


sag bloss, du hast den witz nich kapiert?


----------



## The.Mick (13. Oktober 2006)

Seid nem Unfall fahre ich immer mit Helm und er hat mir auch schon oft etwas gebracht... Leute, die ohne Helmfahren sind für mich vollkommen naiv und realitätsfern.

Diese Studien find ich lachhaft und gleichzeitig traurig...

gruß Mick


----------



## Yukio (13. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> sag bloss, du hast den witz nich kapiert?


Keine Ahnung, dafür bin ich einfach zu blöde.



The.Mick schrieb:


> Diese Studien find ich lachhaft und gleichzeitig traurig...


Hast du sie gelesen?


----------



## Yukio (13. Oktober 2006)

The.Mick schrieb:


> Diese Studien find ich lachhaft und gleichzeitig traurig...


Hast du sie gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (13. Oktober 2006)

@yukio.. du bist noch nie beim radln auf'n schädel gefallen..denk ich mal. dann hoff mal das bleibt so!
bei mir ist es ähnlich wie bei "The.Mick".


----------



## The.Mick (13. Oktober 2006)

Hedonist schrieb:


> @yukio.. du bist noch nie beim radln auf'n schädel gefallen..denk ich mal. dann hoff mal das bleibt so!
> bei mir ist es ähnlich wie bei "The.Mick".




Nur aus Fehlern wird man klug   

Gruß


----------



## Journeyman (14. Oktober 2006)

Für Yukio und alle die es lieber auf deutsch haben. link


----------



## Mountain77 (14. Oktober 2006)

ok, bleiben wir einfach mal beim freiwilligem tragen eines Radhelmes.

Vorteil: 
-Er kann bei einem Sturz vom Rad den Träger vor Kopfverletzungen schützen...kann ich bestätigen. 

Nachteil: 
-sieht nicht unbedingt toll aus, aber man gewöhnt sich daran.
-teilweise schlechte Belüftung
-sperrig, muß man überall mit hinschleppen
-schwer, kommt aufs Produkt an(meinen Helm spüre ich kaum)
-...

Bis jetzt wiegen die Nachteile aber kaum den Vorteil auf. Im Idealfall schützt der Helm den Kopf beim Sturz und zumindestens beim Biken ist er doch zu empfehlen. In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist niemand mehr, der ohne Helm MTB oder Rennrad fährt...auch aus eigener schmerzvoller Erfahrung.

Gruß M.


----------



## Sweeet (14. Oktober 2006)

Zu der Studie von Scuffham und Langley (1997): Genau dieselben Scuffham und Langley haben 2000 eine Folgeuntersuchung durchgeführt. Dies war das Ergebnis:





			
				Scuffham schrieb:
			
		

> Increases in helmet wearing in New Zealand have led to significant decreases in head injury to cyclists. The New Zealand helmet law was an effective strategy that substantially increased cycle helmet wearing rates and reduced head injuries in all age groups.





easymtbiker schrieb:


> jetzt stellt ihr oben noch die behauptung in den raum, dass helme selbst ursache für verletzungen sind.... sorry, leute, tut das erst mal eindeutig beweisen.


Beweis hab ich nicht, aber ich kann es plausibel machen: Da der Kopf an einem Punkt mit der Wirbelsäule verbunden ist, können auf ihn lineare Kräfte und Rotationskräfte wirken. An den Stellen, die der Helm abdeckt, nimmt eine gewisse Energie von linearen Stößen auf und verteilt sie auf den Schädel, was durchaus den Unterschied zwischen tödlichen und weniger schweren Verletzungen ausmachen kann. Helmkritiker bestreiten das nicht, verschweigen es aber oder sehen es als "exotisches Szenario".

Thema exotisches Szenario: Stell Dir vor du gehst über den Lenker und rutschst Po schräg voran über den Seitenstreifen und da wäre eine Wurzel. Wenn du an der mit der Helmschale hängenbleibst, gibt es eine gute Chance auf ein Schleudertrauma. Unwahrscheinlich aber nicht ausgeschlossen. Ohne Helm wäre es etwas unwahrscheinlicher gewesen, an der Wurzel hängenzubleiben.

Ein ebenfalls ziemlich seltsames Argument gegen Helme ist die Risikokompensation, die besagt, dass Fahrer, die sich wegen des Helms sicherer fühlen risikoreicher fahren und statistisch gesehen mehr Verletzungen davontragen. Den Effekt gibt es tatsächlich, aber bei nur bei Fahrern, die sich nicht bewusst machen, wovor ein Helm schützen kann und wovor nicht. Risikobereitschaft hängt viel mehr von der Einstellung ab als von ein bisschen Hartschaum.



Yukio schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse bei lebensbedrohenden oder tödlichen Kopfverletzungen bleiben gleich, bei geringfügigeren Verletzungen ändert sich möglicherweise etwas


Sagt wer? Ich halte die Aussage für Unfug, und zwar unabhängig von Zahlen aufgrund eines Widerspruchs in sich: Wenn es lebensbedrohende Verletzungen und leichtere gibt, muss es eine definierte Grenze zwischen beiden geben. Da es eine starke Korellation zwischen der Aufprallenergie und dieser Grenze gibt und da ein Helm eine gewisse Menge der Energie absorbiert, *kann* diese Grenze nicht gleichbleiben. Es gibt nun einmal die soundsoviel kg/cm², bei der die Schädelbasis bricht (glaub ca. 8) und das kann ein Helm in einem gewissen Bereich von Energien verhindern. (Und bitte sag jetzt nicht, dass es Menschen gibt, die mit einem Schädelbasisbruch prima überleben. Das stimmt, aber ändert an dem Argument nichts).


----------



## Journeyman (14. Oktober 2006)

Wenn in der Studie auch die Unfälle von bikern erfaßt wären die einen Unfall mit Sturz auf den Kopf hätten, aber durch den Helm kein Schaden verursacht wurde, dann wäre es durchaus möglich darüber zu reden.
Aber so ist diese Studie durch zuviele andere Faktoren nicht aussagekräftig genug. Und wer alleine durch Statistiken einen Grund braucht ob er einen Helm trägt oder nicht, dem sei immer das feine Beispiel angeraten sich mal leicht mit einem Hammer gegen den Kopf zu hauen (ohne Helm versteht sich).


----------



## no name (14. Oktober 2006)

jetzt mal was anderes :
stellt euch doch mal vor ihr fahr einen schönen singletrack, bei dem die äste tief hängen.
was ist wohl besser, den ast streifen und einen helm aufhaben oder den ast streifen ohne einen helm aufzuhaben ?! ich wette mit helm merkt ihr so gut wie nichts !
aber ob mit oder ihne helm, dass muss jeder selber wissen.

greetz , martin


----------



## Journeyman (14. Oktober 2006)

Nun stell dir aber mal vor der Ast verkeilt sich in den Schlitzen des Helmes und reißt dich dann vom Rad und du fällst dann genau auf einen anderen Ast und rammst dir den 15cm tief in den Rücken....


----------



## trekkinger (14. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> genickbruch durch helm? würde eher sagen genickbruch mit helm, sprich ist die frage, ob das dann nicht auch ohne helm passiert wäre.


Entscheidend ist auch die Tatsache, dass viele zwar einen Helm tragen, den aber nicht richtig festzurren oder kein passendes Modell aufhaben.
Bei der Bad Kreuznach-Tour, geführt vom Forumsmember "Präsi", wurde vor dem Start darauf hingewiesen, dass Helme, die nicht fest genug auf dem Kopf sitzen, durchaus zu Genickbrüchen führen können, da im Falle eines Sturzes der Helm nach hinten in den Nacken rammt und hat alle im einzelnen auf einen festen Sitz hin überprüft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (14. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Nun stell dir aber mal vor der Ast verkeilt sich in den Schlitzen des Helmes und reißt dich dann vom Rad und du fällst dann genau auf einen anderen Ast und rammst dir den 15cm tief in den Rücken....


Macht nix, denn Du hast dann bereits einen Ast IM Kopf.


----------



## Sweeet (14. Oktober 2006)

lool, trekkinger, geniales Bild!


----------



## Yukio (14. Oktober 2006)

An dieser Stelle der Diskussion gilt es erst mal einige weit verbreitete IrrtÃ¼mer zu klÃ¤ren.

1.	Studien zu Helmen fÃ¼r Radfahrer beziehen sich alle -Ausnahmen mag es geben, ich kenne sie aber nicht- auf StraÃenverkehr.

2.	Im StraÃenverkehr kann man sich eine Verletzung des Kopfes nicht nur durch einen Sturz zuziehen, sondern auch durch eine Kollision mit einem fahrenden Fahrzeug.

3.	Die Hersteller von Helmen garantieren fÃ¼r ihre Helme nur etwas ganz bestimmtes, dies ist in diesen beiden Quellen erlÃ¤utert. Short und etwas longer.

4.	Der Selbstversuch mit einem Hammer auf den Kopf zu schlagen ist sinnlos. Er bewirkt keine oder bestenfalls geringste Beschleunigungen. Ein Helm soll aber genau diese Beschleunigungen (bis 300 g) in einem sehr kurzen Zeitraum âum die 5 Millisekunden!- verringern. 
Wer sich mit diesen physikalischen GrundsÃ¤tzen nicht auseinandersetzt, begreift auch die ganze Diskussion nicht.
Daher auch der Hinweis auf Impuls, ImpulsÃ¤nderung und TrÃ¤gheit.

Und wer sich mit medizinischen GrundsÃ¤tzen nicht auseinandersetzt, wird noch weniger verstehen.
Gehirnverletzungen bei StÃ¼rzen und Kollisionen entstehen durch Beschleunigungen des Gehirns (in diesem Falle seien offene SchÃ¤delverletzungen einmal ausgenommen). Dabei kann es zu verschiedenen Verletzungen kommen und zwar ohne das gleichzeitig eine SchÃ¤delverletzung oder auch nur der geringste Kratzer am Kopf vorhanden ist. Denn eins ist sicher, das Gehirn wird durchblutet, das Blut flieÃt in Adern und es hat eine grÃ¶Ãere Masse als das Gewebe darum herum, womit wir bei diesem Beispiel wieder bei der Physik wÃ¤ren.

5.	Ohne extreme Differenzierungen sind solche Diskussionen vollkommen sinnlos. Wer etwas zu dem Thema sagen mÃ¶chte, muss sehr genau definieren, was er denn eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen will.

6.	Studien gibt es viele, die meisten âbis auf Scuffham/Langley 96 und 2000- entsprechen keiner ernstzunehmenden wissenschaftlichen Methodik, da sie nicht Ã¼ber Kontrollgruppen verfÃ¼gen kÃ¶nnen. Die NeuseelÃ¤nder konnten jedoch Daten vor und nach EinfÃ¼hrung einer Helmtragpflicht erheben und hatten damit Kontrollgruppen. Und die Diskrepanz aus der ersten und zweiten Studie ergibt sich daraus, dass Scuffham BefÃ¼rworter des Tragens von Radhelmen ist, sich aber durch seine eigenen Studie widerlegt hat. Und wie aus dem Inhalt der zweiten Studie hervorgeht -siehe 4. Discussion, 4. Absatz ff.- hat er einfach die Rechenmethodik geÃ¤ndert.

7. 





Sweeet schrieb:


> Wenn es lebensbedrohende Verletzungen und leichtere gibt, muss es eine definierte Grenze zwischen beiden geben. Da es eine starke Korellation zwischen der Aufprallenergie und dieser Grenze gibt und da ein Helm eine gewisse Menge der Energie absorbiert, *kann* diese Grenze nicht gleichbleiben. Es gibt nun einmal die soundsoviel kg/cmÂ², bei der die SchÃ¤delbasis bricht (glaub ca. 8) und das kann ein Helm in einem gewissen Bereich von Energien verhindern.



Absolut richtig was das Argument betrifft. Und jetzt fang an zu rechnen und sage mir die genauen Werte fÃ¼r Aufprallgeschwindigkeit, einzurechnende Masse und  Beschleunigung fÃ¼r diese Grenze. Oder besser gesagt Grenzen. Viel SpaÃ, aber das bringt nichts, die Werte sind so niedrig, dass man das vergessen kann. Denn du wÃ¤rst nicht der erste, der das ausrechnet, daher kenne ich solche Werte und das Argument schon.

Absolut falsch was meine Aussage betrifft, denn ich schrieb wohlweislich âmÃ¶glicherweiseâ und zwar in Hinsicht auf gerade die von dir zitierte Studie von Scuffham/Langley.


Fazit: Meiner ganz persÃ¶nlichen Auffassung nach ist es so gut wie unmÃ¶glich die *Wirkungen* eines Helmes nachzuweisen. Und das bezieht sich auf alle Wirkungen. Ich kenne einen solchen Nachweis nicht. Wenn es ihn gibt und er wissenschaftlichen Methodiken entspricht, nur her damit. Wenn Ã¼berhaupt gibt es Hinweise, da kann man sich prima die aussuchen, die einem gerade in den Kram passen. Deshalb setze ich einen Helm dann auf, wann ich es fÃ¼r richtig halte. Kein Nachweis = freie Entscheidung.

Noch ein nettes Spiel: Helmshit Bingo  


P. S.
Der ADFC bezieht sich auf Robinson. Methodisch nicht sehr gut. Scuffham ist besser. Ich kenne auch so ziemlich jede Studie, aber ich lese sie nicht alle. Siehe hier. Wenn man den Grundsatz  unter Fazit begriffen hat, kann man sich das sparen.

P. P. S.
Selbst ich bin schon mal wÃ¤hrend des Radfahrens auf den Kopf gefallen. Aber wie sollte es auch anders sein, natÃ¼rlich bin ich mit dem Kinn aufgekommen: leichte Bewusstlosigkeit, groÃe Platzwunde, tagelang tierische Kopfschmerzen am Ãbergang Kiefer- zu SchÃ¤delknochen. Aber kein SHT (GehirnerschÃ¼tterung, kein Bruch, nix). HÃ¤tte ich auf meinem Klapprad mal einen Integralhelm getragen, aber ich war eben noch klein und wir haben alle auch ohne Helm Ã¼berlebt.


----------



## trekkinger (14. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> 5.	Ohne extreme Differenzierungen sind solche Diskussionen vollkommen sinnlos. Wer etwas zu dem Thema sagen möchte, muss sehr genau definieren, was er denn eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen will.


Genau. Deswegen meine Frage an Dich:

Trägst Du einen Helm oder nicht?


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Für Yukio und alle die es lieber auf deutsch haben. link


ok, danke. sorry, leute, das hab ich doch noch nich gelesen.... tja, die studie find dich ok, schade, dass die helme hier keinen grossen vorteil erweisen, hätte ich eingentlich mehr erhofft. die enzige wirkung, die hier die helmpflicht hat, ist, dass  das radfahren insgesamt abnimmt....

wäre nett, auch die folgestudie von 2000 ausführlich lesen zu können.

@yukio: langsam verstehe ich deine intension. bin zwar nich überall deiner meinung, finds aber gut, dass du deine kritischen betrachtungen hier vertrittst! 

nächste frage: wie sieht ein besserer helm aus? mit mehr "dämmung" und damit grösser und unförmiger? unstylisch, so dass niemand mehr so n helm trägt....


----------



## Sweeet (14. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wÃ¤re nett, auch die folgestudie von 2000 ausfÃ¼hrlich lesen zu kÃ¶nnen.



Hier werden Sie geholfen.



Yukio schrieb:


> Ein Helm soll aber genau diese Beschleunigungen (bis 300 g) in einem sehr kurzen Zeitraum âum die 5 Millisekunden!- verringern.


Beschleunigung ist kein gutes MaÃ fÃ¼r die Schwere eines Aufpralls. Besser ist das Kopfbelastungswert (HIC). Fahrradhelme erreichen einen HIC von ca. 400 bei 110g (Quelle Tour-Magazin August 2006) bei StÃ¼rzen aus 1,06 bzw. 1,5 m HÃ¶he. Wenn wir jetzt noch die Werte fÃ¼r einen ungeschÃ¼tzten Kopf hÃ¤tten, kÃ¶nnten wir vergleichen. Es scheint anerkannt zu sein, dass das Testverfahren (EN 1078) die Wirklichkeit gut abbildet.

Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass man zwischen den verschiedenen Verletzungen unterscheiden muss (SchÃ¤del-Basis-Bruch, SchÃ¤del-Hirn-Trauma, Wirbelverletzungen, Gehirnblutungen, etc.). BrÃ¼che sind aber nicht selten und oft auch schwerwiegend.



> Viel SpaÃ, aber das bringt nichts, die Werte sind so niedrig, dass man das vergessen kann. Denn du wÃ¤rst nicht der erste, der das ausrechnet, daher kenne ich solche Werte und das Argument schon.


LÃ¤sst Du sie uns auch wissen?



> Und die Diskrepanz aus der ersten und zweiten Studie ergibt sich daraus, dass Scuffham BefÃ¼rworter des Tragens von Radhelmen ist, sich aber durch seine eigenen Studie widerlegt hat. Und wie aus dem Inhalt der zweiten Studie hervorgeht -siehe 4. Discussion, 4. Absatz ff.- hat er einfach die Rechenmethodik geÃ¤ndert.


Du unterschlÃ¤gst, dass es gute GrÃ¼nde dafÃ¼r gibt, dass die Methode von 2000 die ZusammenhÃ¤nge besser beschreibt. Diese GrÃ¼nde erklÃ¤ren Schuffham/Langley auch.

Was mich bei diesen Helmdiskussionen immer wieder bestÃ¼rzt ist die EmotionalitÃ¤t mit der sie gefÃ¼hrt wird. Da werden aus beiden Lagern Scheinargumente herausgekramt, um den eigenen Standpunkt zu unterstreichen. Die BefÃ¼rworter kÃ¶nnen es nicht ab, dass die Helm-Muffel so unvernÃ¼nftig sind und die Helmkritiker kramen invalide Studien heraus, die ihnen genehm sind. Dabei sollten wir alle ein Interesse an Sachlichkeit haben. Wenn Studien tatsÃ¤chlich zweifelsfrei belegen, dass Helme nix bringen, kÃ¶nnen wir uns das Geld sparen und wenn belegt wird, dass sie etwas bringen (wovon die meisten intuitiv ausgehen), kann man das Risiko verringern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilebror (15. Oktober 2006)

Ob helme was bringen oder nicht ? 
Ist für mich logisch und ganz einfach erklärbar, MEIN Helm verteilt Aufprall energie auf eine recht große fläche, Beispiel: ich stürze mit dem Kopf auf einen Ast mit einem durchmesser von 10 cm, mit Helm wird die Aufprallenerie auf meine Schädeldecke verteilt (relativ große Fläche), ohne Helm kann man sich mal gedanklich ausmalen wie groß die Fläche ist auf die, die Kraft X einwirkt. 
In diesem Fall ist für mich eindeutig klar, welche variante einen Vorteil verschafft.

Erst gestern und auch heute auf meiner Tour bin ich meinem Kumpel, auf einem sehr engen Single Trail, hinterher und habe einmal einen Ast mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 8 cm auf den Helm bekommen, ohne diesen wäre ich warscheinlich auf Grund der schmerzen vom Fahrrad gestürzt und hätte mir dann was gebrochen. 

Sachlichkeit ist ein sehr ausgedehnter Begriff, meine eigenen Erfahrungen sagen mir:" Ein Helm kann mir einiges an Ärger ersparen und mir im ernstfall das leben retten." Für mich entsteht nicht der Gedankengang das mich mein Helm mein leben kosten könnte, in dem grösten Teil von Unfallsituationen hilf mir ein Helm, damit hat sich die Sache erledigt.



Journeyman schrieb:


> Nun stell dir aber mal vor der Ast verkeilt sich in den Schlitzen des Helmes und reißt dich dann vom Rad und du fällst dann genau auf einen anderen Ast und rammst dir den 15cm tief in den Rücken....



Findest du deinen eigenen Gedankengang nicht ein wenig dürftig ?
Hast du bei deinem WorstCase mal daran gedacht was passiert wenn du den Ast vor den Schädel bekommst, garnicht die Möglichkeit besteht das dein kopf überhaupt durch irgendwas geschützt wird ? In diesem Fall ist der schmerz vom auf dich zu schießenden ast warscheinlich so groß das du dich voll auf die Nase legst und in diesem Fall ebenfalls kein Helm vorhanden ist, der dich vor Verletzungen schützen kann.

Trägst du einen Helm besteht immerhin die Möglichkeit das du den Ast nicht voll vor den Schädel bekommst und nicht stürtzt, mal abgesehen davon reist dich bei einer Geschwindigkeit von ca. 20 Km/std kein Ast mehr vom Rad sondern hängt ja wenn sowieso schräg zur Fahrban und reist/bricht einfach ab, die Schlitze im Helm sind ja nicht mehrere cm dick, hängt da jetzt allerdings eine Stahllanze, dann mag ich dir wohl recht geben, aber auch da, schützt dich dein imaginäres Luftpolster mit sicherheit noch weniger als ein Helm.

Ich verstehe nicht wie man auf grund von solchen Worst Cases (schlimmste Fälle) gegen einen Helm argumentieren kann, der in der Regel ein Taschengeld kostet.

An diesem Punkt habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr mich noch weiter zu beteiligen, der einzige Zweck den dieser Thread hoffentlich erfüllt ist das sich Menschen dazu durchringen sich einen Helm beim Biken auf den Kopf zu setzen.
Mein Erfahrung ist das wer einmal nen Helm aufgehabt hat und seine Erfahrungen gemacht hat den auch nie wieder beim biken vergessen wird. Helm ist beim biken für mich wie das Amen in der Kirche.


----------



## Yukio (15. Oktober 2006)

Sweeet schrieb:


> Hier werden Sie geholfen.


Das ist falsch, da die Quelle aus dem von Journeyman geposteten Link eine andere als Scuffham/Langley 96 ist.

HIC benutze ich nur nicht, da dies nicht den Normen entspricht. Als Vergleich allerdings durchaus sinnvoll. Allerdings nehme ich auch nicht Beschleunigung alleine, sondern Beschleunigung innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraums. Das entspricht dem überwiegenden Teil der Literatur, also vor Einführung HIC.

Ansonsten zitiere ich mich zum Rest einfach selbst:
Zur Frage, ob  ich einen Helm trage.
Zur En1078 und zur Konstruktion I.,  II. , und III.
Test innerhalb von Normen und Genickbruch durch Integralhelme.
Testanordnungen und Impulsänderung.
Zu Statistiken allgemein und Schädigungen durch Rotationstraumata .
Einige meiner damaligen Einschätzungen können heute in Details von diesen Aussagen abweichen, generell hat sich daran aber nichts geändert.



Sweeet schrieb:


> Du unterschlägst, dass es gute Gründe dafür gibt, dass die Methode von 2000 die Zusammenhänge besser beschreibt. Diese Gründe erklären Schuffham/Langley auch.


Wie soll das gehen, ich verweise doch auf die Erklärung direkt aus der Quelle?

Die Berechnungen zu den Grenzen kenne ich zwar, aber die habe ich irgendwann, irgendwo, bei irgendeiner der unzähligen Diskussionen gelesen.

P. S.
trekkinger, Top Bild


----------



## Mountain77 (16. Oktober 2006)

Lilebror schrieb:


> Mein Erfahrung ist das wer einmal nen Helm aufgehabt hat und seine Erfahrungen gemacht hat den auch nie wieder beim biken vergessen wird. Helm ist beim biken für mich wie das Amen in der Kirche.


----------



## gk-howard (16. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich hier so manche Beiträge lese, dann kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Warum muss man hier im MTB Forum Leute mit allen Mitteln überzeugen 
einen Helm zu tragen?
Wenn es ein Kindergarten-Forum wäre, könnte ich es nachvollziehen!

Wer nur ein bisschen Grips im Kopf hat, fährt immer mit einem Helm!
Ich natürlich auch und es gibt kein sinnvolles Argument gegen einen Helm!


----------



## Yukio (16. Oktober 2006)

gk-howard schrieb:


> Wer nur ein bisschen Grips im Kopf hat, fährt immer mit einem Helm!
> Ich natürlich auch und es gibt kein sinnvolles Argument gegen einen Helm!



Doch, eines gibt es, er könnte völlig nutzlos sein.

Hm, wieder ein Kreuzchen: Helmshit


----------



## Sic Rider (16. Oktober 2006)

klar fahr ich mit helm. ich will ja noch wat länger fahren...


----------



## Vaderchen (16. Oktober 2006)

gk-howard schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so manche Beiträge lese, dann kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
> Warum muss man hier im MTB Forum Leute mit allen Mitteln überzeugen
> einen Helm zu tragen?
> Wenn es ein Kindergarten-Forum wäre, könnte ich es nachvollziehen!



Du findest also, wenn man jemanden überzeugt einen Helm zu tragen und das ihm mal das Leben rettet, ist es Kindergarten?

Oder hat es die Sau ohne Helm verdient sich schwer oder gar tödlich zu verletzen?


----------



## Sic Rider (16. Oktober 2006)

welcher trottel hat das gschrieben?!


----------



## Kettenschoner (16. Oktober 2006)

Laßt die Leute doch ohne Helme fahren! 

'nen Hirnschaden wird's in vielen Fällen sowieso nicht geben!


----------



## Sic Rider (16. Oktober 2006)

hasse recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philsyncro (16. Oktober 2006)

Si, claro.

Dieser Hut, auch wenner von der falschen Marke ist (Specialized <--> Hot Chili) und farblich nicht passt (rot/ weiss <--> schwarz/gelb), hat mich zwar nicht vor 2 Hirnerschütterungen   bewahren können, aber vor Schlimmerem   !!!

Die Astkontakte auf den Trails hab ich noch nie gezählt...

Und zur Zeit dient der Helm der Erleuchtung:




Mit Schild fahr ich MTB ohne das schwarze Dingens,  Rennrad (Luftwiderstand und so...). 

Leute die ohne Helm fahren tun das bestimmmmmmt weil sie einfach soooo gute Fahrradfahrer sind und ihnen sowieso nix passiert. 


Gruß phil


----------



## Schlammcatcher (16. Oktober 2006)

Schöne Konstruktion! Das probiere ich auch!


----------



## AngryApe (17. Oktober 2006)

http://www.polizei-stuttgart.de/aktuell/presse/einzel-pm.php?action=view&id=10550&rubrik=


----------



## Bombenkrator (17. Oktober 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:


> http://www.polizei-stuttgart.de/aktuell/presse/einzel-pm.php?action=view&id=10550&rubrik=



soll das heißen das man jetzt unbehutsam auch ohne helm gegen die wand fahren kann


----------



## Lilebror (17. Oktober 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:


> http://www.polizei-stuttgart.de/aktuell/presse/einzel-pm.php?action=view&id=10550&rubrik=



Was hat das mim Helm zu tun?
Du weist doch nicht wo der jenige schwerverletzt war


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Oktober 2006)

hm, also wenn jetzt diverse untersuchungen zeigen würden, das n helm nix oder nur wenig bringt, würd ich trotzdem mit fahren. 

und für die "helm ist uncool fraktion": nachdem ich am woe das erste mal im bikepark war muss ich sagen: nix macht  bei den wanderern mehr eindruck als n fullface 

ach ja, mein mitfahrer ist auch mal mit dem helm gegen ne steinkante geflogen. ist natürlich spekulation, was ohne helm passiert wäre, aber ich denke nicht, dass er dann unverletzt geblieben wäre.


----------



## Marsmann (17. Oktober 2006)

ich fahre immer mit helm weil ohne würde ich gänseblümchen von unten bestaunen... leider kein ff aber mindestn nen normalen fahrradhelm oder nen skatehelm muss sein


----------



## Journeyman (17. Oktober 2006)

Fahrt ihr mit Handschuhen oder ohne?

Auch so eine nutzlose Frage wie die mit oder ohne Helm.


----------



## Marsmann (17. Oktober 2006)

mit handschuhen allerding noch ohne finger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre immer mit Handschuhen. Im Sommer die Dinger ohne Finger und im Winter die warmen, puschigen mit Finger... ;-)


----------



## Yukio (18. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hm, also wenn jetzt diverse untersuchungen zeigen würden, das n helm nix oder nur wenig bringt, würd ich trotzdem mit fahren.


Das klingt ja schon nachdenklicher. Und das ist auch meine Intention in dieser ganzen Diskussion: man sollte die Tatsachen kennen und darüber nachdenken. Meine Kritik an Helmen für Radfahrer beruht ausschließlich auf technischen Überlegungen.


----------



## Journeyman (18. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Das klingt ja schon nachdenklicher. Und das ist auch meine Intention in dieser ganzen Diskussion: man sollte die Tatsachen kennen und darüber nachdenken. Meine Kritik an Helmen für Radfahrer beruht ausschließlich auf technischen Überlegungen.



Schön und gut. Aber wenn sich herausstellt, dasß ein Helm auf dem Kopf gegen schwere Verletzungen nichts bringt, heißt es aber noch lange nicht, daß es bei leichteren nicht hilft.
Auch Abschürfungen können sich entzünden und unangenehm werden.

Daher ja auch meine Frage mit den Handschuhen. Uns sollte wohl klar sein, daß sie nicht vor Mittelhandknochenbruch schützen, aber wohl gegen diese schmerzhaften und nicht heilend wollenden Abschürfungen vom Sturz.

Man kann auch alles totdiskutieren.


----------



## Yukio (18. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Schön und gut. Aber wenn sich herausstellt, dasß ein Helm auf dem Kopf gegen schwere Verletzungen nichts bringt, heißt es aber noch lange nicht, daß es bei leichteren nicht hilft.


Nur gehen da Anspruch und Wirklichkeit auseinander. Hersteller von Helmen garantieren gerade keinen Schutz bei leichten Verletzungen, sondern nur das, was innerhalb der Normen festgelegt ist.

Man kann auch an einer kleinen Schnittwunde sterben. Man denke nur an den ersten Menschen an dem Penicillin getestet wurde.

Was Diskussionen betrifft, Einstein und Bohr haben die Komplementarität über dreißig Jahre lang diskutiert. Wem das nicht liegt, sollte sich mit derartigen Thematiken nicht auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Sic Rider (18. Oktober 2006)

was ist it dem menschen passiert, an dem das erste mal penicillin getestet wurde?


----------



## Journeyman (18. Oktober 2006)

Aber das was in den Normen festgelegt ist reicht ja auch nicht für schwerere Unfälle aus. Darüber sind wir uns auch einig, wenn dann noch leichte Verletzungen hinzukommen, dürfte der Helm null Schutz bieten.
Aber in anbetracht der Aussagen einiger hier muß es doch was bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (18. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Aber das was in den Normen festgelegt ist reicht ja auch nicht für schwerere Unfälle aus. Darüber sind wir uns auch einig, wenn dann noch leichte Verletzungen hinzukommen, dürfte der Helm null Schutz bieten.


 meinst du das wirklich so oder hast du dich unglücklich ausgedrückt?
also ich hab hier im fred nur eine untersuchung gesehen, die ich für halbwegs aussagekräftig halte, die das helmtragen  kritisch sieht. in der folgeuntersuchung (die ich noch nicht gesehen hab) anscheinend revidiert wurde. daraus zu schliessen, dass n helm nix bringt finde ich sehr gewagt. man sollte auch mal die gegenseite betrachten, dazu fehlt mir aber die motivation und zeit.

meine eigene erfahrung der letzen 10 jahre von stürzen auf den kopf, die ich (teilweise selber ) erlebt habe oder mitbekommen habe lassen mich einfach zum schluss kommen, dass ich den helm benutze. es war kein sturz dabei, bei dem ich sagen würde, dass ohne helm genauso wenig passiert wäre, im gegenteil, der helm hat bei jedem sturz schlimmeres verhindert.


----------



## Marsmann (18. Oktober 2006)

immerhin hat mir nen helm das leben gerettet... undzwar nur ein baumarkthelm... also helem bieten wohl schutz selftested


----------



## Journeyman (18. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht hab ich mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt, easymtbiker.
Was ich meinte, daß laut Hersteller (siehe Yukio) Helme bei leichten Verletzungen nicht helfen, wir eher eine rechtliche Sache sein, als eine physikalische.
Und wenn ich Yukio mit seinen "Studien" nehme, dann hat ein Helm laut Vorschriften keinen nennenswerten Schutz bei wenn das über diese Werte geht.
Also müßte ein Helm gar keinen Schutz bieten. Laut so mancher Berichte, Studien usw.
Das aber wird widerlegt aus den Tatsachenberichten der User hier.
Somit ist für mich das tragen des Helms Situation bedingt und kann weder an Statistiken noch an Prüfberichten festgemacht werden.


----------



## Yukio (19. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Was ich meinte, daß laut Hersteller (siehe Yukio) Helme bei leichten Verletzungen nicht helfen, wir eher eine rechtliche Sache sein, als eine physikalische.


Nein, dass ist eine unzulässige Schlussfolgerung. Nur weil die Normen dies nicht vorsehen und die Hersteller auch nur innerhalb der Normen testen -und damit auch nur dies dann garantieren, bedeutet dies nicht, dass ein Helm *nicht* vor leichten Verletzungen schützen *kann*.
Das ist aber nicht die primäre Zielsetzung der Leistung eines Helmes, deswegen habe ich auf die Normen verwiesen. 

Hier ist die menschliche Einschätzung durchaus richtig. Um mal bei deinem Beispiel "mit dem Hammer auf den Kopf schlagen" zu bleiben. Das funktioniert natürlich. Genauso ein Ast. Obwohl ein Radfahr-Helm üblicherweise (wenn es also nicht gerade ein geschlossener Fullface ist) denkbar ungeeignet gegen Äste ist, da er viele Löcher hat, durch die ein Ast schlagen könnte und keine Durchstich-Schutz.

Aber die menschliche Einschätzung versagt völlig, wenn es darum geht Ereignisse zu überschauen, bei denen Beschleunigungen entsprechend der 300-fachen Erdbeschleunigung = 300 g innerhalb von 6/1000 Sekunden auftreten. Noch viel weniger begreifen Menschen den physikalischen Begriff Impuls.

Ich sage immer, die Gesetze der Physik kann man nicht außer Kraft setzen. Man muss sie erfahren, fühlen, sehen, schmecken und riechen. Dann hat man eine Chance sie zu begreifen.

Und was genau verstehst du unter einem "schweren Unfall"?

Zur Gegenseite. Sehr interessant (und wie immer in Englisch) sind diese Aussagen:
Punkt (1)
und
Was Fahrradhelme leisten sollten
Für den gesamten Inhalt einfach Table of contents anklicken.

Ebenfalls sehr interessant ist das auf dieser Seite angebotene PDF Dokument, dass u. a. die zwei Normen AS/NZS 2063 (Neuseeland und Australien) und Snell B-95 miteinander vergleicht. Aus diesem gehen die genauen Testabläufe und Messwerte hervor. Leider sehr umfangreich. Ich habe es auch nur quergelesen.


----------



## sven-r (19. Oktober 2006)

Naja, hier geht es um die Frage mit oder ohne. In der Stadt und kleinere Tripp's fahre ich ohne Helm, grössere Touren und Bikefestivals immer mit. Ich hatte nur die erste Seite kurz überflogen, und mir fiel auf das der Grossteil der Helmanhänger sofort beleidigend und herablassend blubbern, argumentieren ist das ja schon nicht mehr. Warum ? Wenn ich mal ohne Helm fahre, wen ausser mir gefährde ich denn noch ? Somit solltes es, solange nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, jedem selber überlassen sein ! Nun ich sehe zum einen die gewagten Konstruktionen die mich zweifeln lassen, ob der Helm wirklich stand hält wenn ich mit 50-60Km/h irgendwo herunter jage und mein Kopf ausversehen eine Holzprobe vom Baum entnimmt. Aber gut, man fühlt sich irgenwie besser, deswegen benutz ich dort auch den Helm. Nur auf kleineren Wald- und Stadttripp's bin ich ein Helmmuffel. Aber man muss wohl auch die Hersteller verstehen, wer kauft einen Helm der 1,5Kg wiegt ? Die Mehrheit geizt um jedes Gramm... somit sind wir auch für diese Zustände verantwortlich. Und leichte Verletzungen hin oder her, die überlebe ich auch so. Viele Meinungen, ganz normal. Aber ich meine man sollte nicht immer gleich beleidigend werden, nur weil man nicht in eine Schublade passt...


----------



## schnellejugend (19. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre immer mit Tiefschutz weil ich mein Hirn zwischen den Beinen trage.


----------



## gk-howard (20. Oktober 2006)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Du findest also, wenn man jemanden überzeugt einen Helm zu tragen und das ihm mal das Leben rettet, ist es Kindergarten?
> 
> Oder hat es die Sau ohne Helm verdient sich schwer oder gar tödlich zu verletzen?



Wenn Du es von der Seite siehst gebe ich Dir Recht, jedoch schau Dir mal die Antworten an.
Bei manchen (zum Glück ist es die Minderheit) muss leider erst etwas passieren.
Da kannst Du 1000mal das PRO für Helme aussprechen, doch ändern wirst Du leider nichts.

Bei keiner Bike-Veranstaltung darf man oder Helm antreten. 
Warum sträuben sich also so viele außerhalb von Veranstaltungen einen Helm zu benutzen?
Antwort: DUMMHEIT (und nicht aus Unwissenheit)


----------



## zwärg (20. Oktober 2006)

ich wäre schon tot oohne helm.
jeder der nicht einen helm trägt ist bescheuert.
die sind die dümmsten


----------



## privy (20. Oktober 2006)

hi,
seit ich mal einen salto vorwärts über das fahrrad gemacht habe(und gottseidank nichts passiert ist), nur noch mit helm. ein kollege der letzte woche seinen ersten crasch hatte, fährt seitdem auch nur noch mit helm.
inzwischen habe ich mich an das ding gewöhnt und mit einem buff darunter ist es auch gerade im sommer angenehm zu tragen.

privy


----------



## sven-r (20. Oktober 2006)

zwärg schrieb:


> ich wäre schon tot oohne helm.
> jeder der nicht einen helm trägt ist bescheuert.
> die sind die dümmsten



Der ist ja mal geil... Bezeichnet andere als dumm, haut aber in diesen kurzen Text 9 !!! Fehler rein  Ganz zu schweigen von der Grammatik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sic Rider (20. Oktober 2006)

n´ helm gehört einfach dazu.
in zwei situationen kann man ohne helm fahren:
1.wenn man zu dumm ist um die gefahr einzuschätzen
2.wenn man durch die stadt cruist


----------



## GehroStefan (20. Oktober 2006)

Wenn du durch die Stadt cruist und die ein auto anfährt, dann wär'n Helm auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Yossarian (20. Oktober 2006)

Oder wenn eine Autotür vor dir aufgeht... 

Oder wie ich immer sage:
Wer rechts fährt ist selber schuld.


----------



## Pittus (20. Oktober 2006)

Sic Rider schrieb:


> n´ helm gehört einfach dazu.
> in zwei situationen kann man ohne helm fahren:
> 1.wenn man zu dumm ist um die gefahr einzuschätzen
> 2.wenn man durch die stadt cruist


 
Sorry,
das ist ja fast das Dümmste. Ich kenne deine Stadt nicht(scheint eher ein ruhiges Dorf zu sein) aber keine Downhillstrecke ist so unfallbehaftet wie 'ne Stadt und keiner mit Grips würde auf der Downhillstrecke auf den Helm verzichten. Vor kurzem ist einer, hier in Berlin, beim Ausweichmanöver gegen Verkehrsschild gefahren, jetzt fährt er nie mehr. Die Beispiele lassen sich beliebig fortsetzen. 10-20 Tote Radfahrer im Jahr in Berlin und der eine oder andere würde mit Helm noch leben. Klar gegen einen LKW, der rechts abbiegt hilft der nicht unbedingt, aber Bordsteinkanten, Verkehrsschilder und ähnliche Sachen eitern eben schwer aus dem Schädel. 
@sven-r
Wenn du Rechtschreibfehler und Grammatikfehler findest, darfst du sie behalten. Interpunktionfehler erst recht 


Pittus


----------



## Sic Rider (20. Oktober 2006)

gut, berlin ist so ne´ sache, ich lebe in nem´ 100.000 seelen-kaff (oder hast du schon mal was von witten gehört?!).


----------



## Journeyman (20. Oktober 2006)

Ob es nun beim Downhill ist oder CC, Street oder von mir auch Inliner fahren. Niemand kann vorhersagen welcher Sturz zu Kopferverletzungen führt und in welcher Form.
Der eine kann den Hügel runterrasen und aufs Maul fallen und auch auf den Kopf und der Helm hat nur einen Kratzer. Andere stürzen im stehen und fallen auf den Schädel und haben sich schwere Verletzungen (Schädelhirntrauma, Schädelbruch etc.) zu gezogen.
Im zweifelsfalle stell ich mal trotz aller Statistiken die These auf, daß Helm eher von Vorteil sein kann als ohne.
Gruß an Yukio


----------



## Yukio (20. Oktober 2006)

Da ich bereits einige male das fehlende VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r die zugrunde liegende Physik erwÃ¤hnt habe, hier eine kleine Darstellung der entsprechenden Grundlagen, Formeln und Berechnungen. 

Um die Kraft zu berechnen die bei der Kollision zweier Objekte wirkt, muss man die ImpulsÃ¤nderung berechnen. Der korrekte physikalische Ausdruck dafÃ¼r lautet KraftstoÃ = Ns.
Es ist jedoch nÃ¶tig die Zeit fÃ¼r den âZusammenstoÃâ mit in die Berechnung einflieÃen zu lassen.

Die Berechnungen gelten ausschlieÃlich fÃ¼r einen freien Fall ohne Luftreibung, Deformation und sonstige anatomische EinflÃ¼sse.

t1 = wurzel (2h/g) Zeit bis zum âZusammenstoÃ" 

v = g wurzel (2h/g) Geschwindigkeit beim âZusammenstoÃ"

p = m g wurzel (2h/g) Impuls vor dem âZusammenstoÃ"

da der Impuls nach dem âZusammenstoÃ" Null ist, betrÃ¤gt die ImpulsÃ¤nderung

| Îp | = | m g wurzel (2h/g) | 

F = |Îp| / t2 mittlerer KraftstoÃ mit t2 = âZusammenstoÃzeitâ

F = | m g wurzel (2h/g) | / t2 

Hier kann man sehen, dass ausschlieÃlich die Zeit des âZusammenstoÃ" und die HÃ¶he des Sturzes entscheidend ist. GÃ¤nzlich zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen ist die Masse. Von der HÃ¶he und der Masse hÃ¤ngt nur der Impuls ab, der KraftstoÃ/die ImpulsÃ¤nderung ist von der  âZusammenstoÃzeitâ abhÃ¤ngig. 

Zur Verdeutlichung:
bei einer Masse von 
m = 6 kg entsprechend den PrÃ¼fkÃ¶rpern der Norm AS/NZS 2063 Neuseeland/Australien, also die Norm mit den hÃ¶chsten Anforderungen.

Bei  einer HÃ¶he h = 1,5 m 
betrÃ¤gt der Impuls p = 35,66 kgm/s 
Und bei t2 = 1s ist die Kraft F = 36 N. Daraus ergibt sich lediglich eine Beschleunigung von 0,61 g. 

Da die Normen und auch die Messungen bei Gehirnen aber Werte von 0,001 bis 0,006 s fÃ¼r eine maximale Einwirkzeit erachten, betrÃ¤gt der Wert fÃ¼r 
t2 = 0,001s bereits F = 35656 N, also 553 g. Das bedeutet, dass hier bereits *die 553-fache Erdbeschleunigung einwirkt*.

Betrachtet man das ganze jetzt in Bezug auf die Geschwindigkeit, also z. B. ein ZusammenstoÃ mit einem dickere Ast â Ã = 10 cm- bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 35 km/h, treten bei t2 = 0,003 s ein Beschleunigung von 330 g auf.
Das bedeutet, dass man sich hier in Bereichen sehr hoher KrÃ¤fte und extremer Beschleunigungen bewegt, die man keinesfalls Ã¼berleben kann. 

Insbesondere die Geschwindigkeit bei einer Kollision mit einem weiteren sich bewegenden Objekt, wie ein Pkw, muss zur eigenen Geschwindigkeit hinzugerechnet werden. Die Ergebnisse sind katastrophal und eindeutig. Das vier Zentimeter Styropor daran wesentlich etwas Ã¤ndern ist mehr als fraglich.

Zur weiteren Darstellung der Berechnungen fÃ¼ge ich diese Grafik hinzu, die die Werte Ã¼bersichtlicher darstellt.








*Noch Fragen?*


----------



## schnellejugend (20. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich hier schreibe, das ich nie mit über 15km/h über den Radweg rolle werde ich als Weichei belächelt. Obwohl ich damit 10mal mehr für meine Sicherheit getan habe als die ganzen intoleranten moralinsauren militanten Helmverfechter hier in diesem Thread.

Hier wird von Downhillstrecken gesprochen, jeder ist stolz auf Bilder mit möglichst viel Airtime, bei Strecken wird sich überschlagen was man alles gemeistert hat. Aber in so einem Thread entblödet man sich nicht hier passive Sicherheit in einer Grosskotzigkeit einzufordern die ich so in noch keinem anderen Thread gelesen habe.

Zu so einer Gruppe möchte ich nicht gehören, man bekommt Lust seinen Helm wegzuwerfen.


----------



## Yukio (20. Oktober 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier schreibe, das ich nie mit über 15km/h über den Radweg rolle werde ich als Weichei belächelt.


Das nutzt gar nichts. Du fällst ohnehin in einer ballistischen Kurve. Ergebnis: siehe Fallhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (20. Oktober 2006)

Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu stürzen wäre niedriger.


----------



## Yukio (20. Oktober 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu stürzen wäre niedriger.


Eher nicht, die Wahrscheinlichkeit zur Stürzen ist abhängig von Streckenlänge und Fahrzeit.


----------



## Journeyman (20. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> *Noch Fragen?*


Klar. Welche Konsequenz schließt du daraus?
Helm unsinnig oder eben nicht?


----------



## eLw00d (21. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre wenn´s sportlich wird (MTB , Rennrad) immer mit Helm. Mir würde nie in den Sinn kommen ohne zu fahren und ich würde ihn auch nie vergessen können, geht einfach nicht.

Allerdings für ziehe ich keinen an wenn´s um kürzere Strecken (max. 5km) mit dem Holland Rad geht. Da ist mir die Frisur zu schade für und der Helm beim späteren Schleppen zu lästig. Da ich in einer ländlichen Region lebe, mit oftmals seperaten Fahrradwegen, habe ich noch nie eine Notwendigkeit dafür gesehen.


----------



## Yukio (21. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Klar. Welche Konsequenz schließt du daraus?
> Helm unsinnig oder eben nicht?


Bist du groß, bist du tot.
Bist du schnell und fährst gegen ein Ast, bist du tot.
Hast du eine Kollision mit einem fahrenden Fahrzeug, bist du tot.
Wenn die Physik gegen dich ist, bist du sowieso tot.

Aber das ist nicht das, was du wissen willst. Ich kann dir darauf keine eindeutige  Antwort geben. Niemand weiß wirklich, ob ein Helm daran etwas ändern kann. Die Messwerte aus der Untersuchung Assessing the Level of Safety Provided by the Snell B95 Standard for Bicycle  Helmets sprechen dafür. Aber schon minimale Abweichungen der Voraussetzungen, also Fallhöhe oder Geschwindigkeit, sprechen dagegen. 

Es ist und bleibt von Zufällen abhängig, oder besser gesagt von weiteren Umständen, ob ein Helm etwas daran ändert oder nicht.

Ich habe ca. 35 Stürze während des Radfahrens erlebt. Bis auf einen bin ich einer Kopfverletzung nicht mal nahe gekommen. Ich führe das darauf zurück, dass Stürze bei denen der Kopf tatsächlich Bodenkontakt hat, äußerst selten sind, da ein mit normalen Reflexen ausgestatter Mensch alles tun wird, um einen Bodenkontakt zu vermeiden. Wir merken das aber nicht einmals mehr.

Außerdem ist es gar nicht so einfach auf den Kopf zu fallen.


----------



## trekkinger (21. Oktober 2006)

Nie ohne Helm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## W0ody (21. Oktober 2006)

also ich seh das so: wenn ich iwo dirt fahre oder in ne halle bissel rocken bin, immer mit helm, aber wenn ich ma in die stadt muss setz ich kein helm auf da ich ne gute radkontrolle hab, da ich auch schon mein leben lang rad fahre, und immer nach links und rechts gucke bevor ich über ne autobefahrenden straße fahre...dann kann auch nichts passieren..


----------



## Journeyman (21. Oktober 2006)

Danke, Yukio. Dachte schon du wärst ein Theoretiker oder auch allgemein Fachidiot genannt. Denn wie ich schon schrieb, was nützen einen die Berechnungen und Statistiken, wenn man nicht weiß was auf einen zu kommt.
Zwar nützlich, aber nicht umunstößlich. Allenfalls mit Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen könnt man sich noch aus der Affäre ziehen als Helmgegner.
Kopf/bodenkontakt hatte ich auch selten, wenn ich mit dem bike unterwegs war. Letztes Jahr muß so ein Fall gewesen sein ohne Helm. Nur ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, noch nicht einmal ob ich Ohnmächtig oder Bewußtlos war. Na wie dem auch sei, zum Trotz anderer Meinungen ist kein bleibender Schaden enststanden.


----------



## Yukio (21. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Danke, Yukio. Dachte schon du wärst ein Theoretiker oder auch allgemein Fachidiot genannt.


Was dieses Gebiet betrifft, kommt man über den Fachidioten nicht hinaus. Auch die Berechnungen mittels Computer-Simulationen liefern derzeit noch keine mit der Realität übereinstimmenden Ergebnisse. Die Realität ist eben eine völlig andere als die Theorie. Sie lässt sich nicht so einfach abbilden.

Es gibt aber massive Hinweise -als konkret glaubhafte Tatsachen würde ich das noch nicht werten- darauf, dass ein Helm tatsächlich nicht viel ändert. Und meine Berechnungen (oder besser die grundlegende Physik) zeigen auch, warum das so sein könnte.

Ich habe mehr als ein halbes Jahr Auseinandersetzung mit der Thematik gebraucht, um auch nur zähneknirschend zugeben zu können, dass die Nutzlosigkeit von Helmen tatsächlich gegeben sein könnte. Und ich habe mehrere Wochen benötigt, um mich beim Fahren ohne Helm nicht mehr unwohl zu fühlen. Allerdings entscheidet hier mein rational orientierter Verstand, der die Hinweise akzeptiert und nicht mein Anspruch an die Leistungfähigkeit eines Helmes.
Aber wie bereits erwähnt und verlinkt, man muss hier eine persönliche Risikoeinschätzung vornehmen und selbst entscheiden.

Ich konnte und kann mich auch nicht mehr an den Ablauf des Sturzes auf mein Kinn erinnern und nehme auch nur an, dass ich wohl bewusstlos war.

Stürze sind m. E. nach keine Abläufe, die sich im Millisekunden-Bereich abspielen. Bisher konnte ich mich noch immer entsprechend verhalten und lässig und locker fallen lassen. Mittlerweile zieren mich zwar unzählige Narben an den Fingeroberseiten, an einem Arm und Bein und im Gesicht. Das zeugt aber davon, dass ein Fall-Training überaus nützlich ist. Zudem hatte ich Verstauchungen beider Handgelenke und Prellungen / Verstauchungen beider Handballen. Nur mal so zum Thema Handschuhe  

Kennst du vielleicht schon, aber hier noch das recht interessante Filmchen Autsch-Zeit II zum Ablauf von Stürzen und wie sich Menschen dabei immer verhalten (auch wenn sie noch sehr jung sind). Einfach mal einige Szenen stoppen.


----------



## Journeyman (21. Oktober 2006)

Und anscheinend gibt es zwischen den 2-Rädern einen Unterschied. Zumindest aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung heraus, wenn ich mich mit dem Motorrad hingepackt habe. Da gab es fast immer einen Sturz bei dem der Helm bodenkontakt hatte. Nun habe ich mich gefragt warum bei motorbetriebenen Zweirädern öfter als ohne?


----------



## g'sengteSau (21. Oktober 2006)

ohne helm? der typ hat es sicher bereut  
ouch


----------



## Cooler (21. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Und anscheinend gibt es zwischen den 2-Rädern einen Unterschied. Zumindest aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung heraus, wenn ich mich mit dem Motorrad hingepackt habe. Da gab es fast immer einen Sturz bei dem der Helm bodenkontakt hatte. Nun habe ich mich gefragt warum bei motorbetriebenen Zweirädern öfter als ohne?



Versteh ich nicht so ganz was du damit sagen willst.

Also bei motorbetriebenen Zweirädern fiel ich nur auf meine Schultern/Beine dank Schutzkleidung keine Probleme.

Mit dem Rad fiel ich bis jetzt auch auf die Schultern, was aber daran liegt das ich jeweils versuche mich zu drehen so das ich auf den Beinen stehe (Salto) was aber nicht einfach ist daher viel ich auf die Schultern.


----------



## Yossarian (21. Oktober 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier schreibe, das ich nie mit über 15km/h über den Radweg rolle werde ich als Weichei belächelt.



Wenn ich mir so deine Räder ansehe kann ich nicht recht glauben, daß du mit den Teilen immer nur mit 15 kmh rumschleichst.


----------



## trekkinger (21. Oktober 2006)

Sach ma, Yukio, ohne jetzt Deine ganzen Beiträge nochmal nachlesen zu müssen, hat denn ein Helm einen erwiesenen Nachteil, außer das er bei unkorrektem Sitz in den nacken schlagen und zu Verletzungen und schlimmstenfalls zum Tode führen kann?

Wenn dies auch nur zu einem Bruchteil tatsächlich der Fall sein sollte, er aber im höheren Maße schützt, so ist es aus meiner Sicht beinahe Verantwortungslos das Helmtragen als potentiell risikobehaftet abzutun, so wie das hier der Fall ist.

Du solltest Deine Zeit vielleicht eher darauf verwenden, bei der Entwicklung eines auch aus Deiner Sicht gutem Helms mitzuarbeiten. So haben wir alle was von. Destruktivität bewirkt sowas eher nicht.


----------



## schnellejugend (21. Oktober 2006)

Darum gehts auch nicht. 

Helmtragen ist das typische Konsensthema, bei dem alle ihre hohe Moral beweisen können. Sich hier ein bisschen aufregen kostet nichts und macht keinerlei Mühe. Wenn ihr was für die passive Sicherheit eurer Mitradler tun wollt dann meldet doch euer Auto ab.


----------



## Lilebror (21. Oktober 2006)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sic Rider (21. Oktober 2006)

der hätte den tod echt verdient...
man wie kann man so dumm sein?! so einen jump ohne helm


----------



## Cooler (21. Oktober 2006)

Durch eine schlaue Fahrweise lässt sich das Risiko vermeiden.

z.B es stehen Auto am Strassenrand, so weit weg fahren das wenn eine Türe aufgeht das man nicht in der Türe ist.

So gefährlich ist es ja mittlerweile nicht mehr wo es doch beinnahe überall 30er oder sogar 20er Zonen hat.


----------



## trekkinger (21. Oktober 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Wenn ihr was für die passive Sicherheit eurer Mitradler tun wollt dann meldet doch euer Auto ab.


Wenn jeder auf den anderen Rücksicht nimmt, ist das garnicht notwendig. Meinereiner hält immer einen gebührenden Abstand von Radlern. Als Radler im Strassenverkehr rechne ich auch immer mit der Dummheit der Autofahrer, man wird doch schnell von so manchem falsch in der Geschwindigkeit eingeschätzt bzw. leider auch übersehen. Manche Autofahrer gehören einfach ausselektiert.

Klar kann man beim Thema Helm seine "Moral" darlegen, genauso wie beim Thema Gurt-anlegen. Aber so wie es aussieht, hilft ein Helm doch mehr, als diese Studien belegen wollen. Da glaube ich lieber denjenigen, die schon heftige Stürze mit Helm überstanden haben. Und solange bei richtigem Gebrauch von Helmen kein Nachteil erwiesen werden kann, gilt im Zweifelsfalle Pro Helm. Ok, jeder kann selber entscheiden ob er überhaupt einen tragen möchte (eigentlich bin ich ja für Helmpflicht), sollte aber andere nicht davon abbringen.


----------



## Cooler (21. Oktober 2006)

Viele Autofahrer haben einfach keine Ahnung was für Kräfte sie sich aussetzen.

Ich fahre alles Bus (als Mitfahrer), Auto, Roller, Rad.

Es gibt Autofahrer die mich falsch einschätzen. Die Beschleunigung ist ja bis 30-40km/h rel gut. Aber auch mit dem Rad ist die Beschleunigung bis ca. 15km/h rel gut. 

Das wissen/merken viele Autofahrer nicht und drücken sich halt noch rein. So  muss immer der schächere Fahrer nachgeben weils sonst kracht.

Da gibts nichts anderes als möglichst viel Platz für 2 Räder zu schaffen und den 2 Räder Vortrittsrechte geben. Wie man dies im Südtirol sehr schön sieht.
Wenn ich mit dem Autofahre ist es mir auch lieber wenn, die Radler einen eigenen Streifen haben


----------



## Yukio (21. Oktober 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> außer das er bei unkorrektem Sitz in den nacken schlagen und zu Verletzungen und schlimmstenfalls zum Tode führen kann?


Wer sagt so einen Unsinn? Wer hat das jemals nachgewiesen. In wie vielen Fällen ist das jemals passiert.
Schädigungen durch Helme habe ich bereits hier vorgestellt.



trekkinger schrieb:


> das Helmtragen als potentiell risikobehaftet abzutun, so wie das hier der Fall ist.


Wer macht das? Und was ist destruktiv. Die Physik auf jeden Fall. Ich verweise lediglich auf bekannte Erkenntnisse und Tatsachen.

Und bevor eine Helmpflicht in Kraft treten kann, ist erst mal zu beweisen, dass   ein Nutzen bewirkt werden kann. Dies ist nicht neu. Siehe  unter (1). Aber wenn das für dich eine Glaubensfrage ist... Jeder hat seine Religion und ich diskutiere hier keine religösen Glaubensfragen.


----------



## Journeyman (21. Oktober 2006)

Cooler schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht so ganz was du damit sagen willst.
> 
> Also bei motorbetriebenen Zweirädern fiel ich nur auf meine Schultern/Beine dank Schutzkleidung keine Probleme.
> 
> Mit dem Rad fiel ich bis jetzt auch auf die Schultern, was aber daran liegt das ich jeweils versuche mich zu drehen so das ich auf den Beinen stehe (Salto) was aber nicht einfach ist daher viel ich auf die Schultern.


Haste bis jetzt Glück gehabt. Bei meinen Stürzen ist es halt eben nicht nur Schulter/ Beine gewesen. Nicht wenn man bei hoher Geschwindigkeit absteigt oder steigen muß.

Und es geht ja nicht alleine darum um die direkten Aufschläge mit Helm wie  in den Berechnungen von Yukio, sondern meines erachtens auch um den Schutz vor Reibung die für den Kopf da sein muß. Die Stoßfolgen alleine zu betrachten ist da verkehrt.


----------



## Yukio (21. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Und es geht ja nicht alleine darum um die direkten Aufschläge mit Helm wie  in den Berechnungen von Yukio, sondern meines erachtens auch um den Schutz vor Reibung die für den Kopf da sein muß. Die Stoßfolgen alleine zu betrachten ist da verkehrt.


Was ist der wesentliche äußere Unterschied zwischen einem Motorradhelm und einem für Radfahrer?
Der eine ist rund und glatt, der andere hat Ecken und Kanten eingebaut. Der Schutz des Kopfes vor Reibung wird mit einer erhöhten Verzahnung/Verkantung des Helmes mit dem Untergrund erkauft. Nicht sehr effektiv.

Zu deiner vorherigen Frage kann ich dir nicht viel sinnvolles bieten.


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Oktober 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Wer einen Helm braucht, kann nicht fahren.



Wer sowas sagt hat keine ahnung. Du bist ja net der einzige, der fahren muss. Es gibt auch andere Leute auf der Welt, welche einen Unfall mit dir verursachen können.

Trotzdem fahre auch ich ohne Helm - City, Kies, Wald, Schlamm, Schnee etc... und letztens hats mich das erste mal auf die Fresse gehauen weil ich ne Kurve zu derb genommen hab... Hose hat leider darunter gelitten 

Aber nein, ich brauche nie nen Helm. Muss ich mal ändern.


----------



## trekkinger (21. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Wer sagt so einen Unsinn? Wer hat das jemals nachgewiesen.


Wenn das, was ich lediglich mal gehört habe, Unsinn ist, spricht das immerhin nicht gegen den Helm, dadurch für mich persönlich weiterhin sogar für ihn.



Yukio schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt von Zufällen abhängig, oder besser gesagt von weiteren Umständen, ob ein Helm etwas daran ändert oder nicht.


Ist nicht gerade ein Pro, obwohl auch kein echtes Contra.



Yukio schrieb:


> [...]Und ich habe mehrere Wochen benötigt, um mich beim Fahren ohne Helm nicht mehr unwohl zu fühlen.[...]


Ist jetzt vielleicht etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gepickt, aber auch hier höre ich heraus, dass Du im Prinzip eher gegen Helmtragen bist. 

Wie gesagt, jeder sollte für sich entscheiden, ob er einen Helm tragen möchte, aber bitte auch niemanden durch Aufzählen von Studien davon abhalten, die auch nicht vollständig belegen können, dass es von Nachteil ist. 
Gibt hier schließlich auch jüngere Leser, die sich davon nur zu sehr beeinflussen lassen könnten, gelle.




@AmmuNation
 drivingghost hat es sicherlich nur ironisch gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (21. Oktober 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> @AmmuNation
> drivingghost hat es sicherlich nur ironisch gemeint.




Ähm, ja, ist mir zwar nicht so erschienen, aber wenn du meinst... beim zweiten durchlesen muss ich dir recht geben 



> Wie gesagt, jeder sollte für sich entscheiden, ob er einen Helm tragen möchte



Ich fahr keine extremen Downhills oder sowas, aber auch über Stock und Stein und bisher ist (glücklicherweise) nichts passiert...


----------



## trekkinger (21. Oktober 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich fahr keine extremen Downhills oder sowas, aber auch über Stock und Stein und bisher ist (glücklicherweise) nichts passiert...


Und trotzdem hat es Dich kürzlich in einer Kurve gelegt. Es geht also schneller als man denkt, auch wenn ohne Helm nix passiert ist.


----------



## M!ke (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin der Meinung generell mit Helm, auch wenns nur kurz zum Brötchen holen um die Ecke geht! Da geht es auch um Vorbildfunktion. Es sollte per Gestzt geregelt sein....

Also, Helm =


----------



## Journeyman (22. Oktober 2006)

M!ke schrieb:


> Es sollte per Gestzt geregelt sein....


Als wenn wir nicht schon genug Schrottvorschriften haben.


----------



## M!ke (22. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt bestimmt viele Schrottvorschriften, die zählt allerdings nicht dazu...


----------



## Journeyman (22. Oktober 2006)

M!ke schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt viele Schrottvorschriften, die zählt allerdings nicht dazu...


Viele Vorschriften sind Schrott.
Nicht alles im Leben muß geregelt werden. Ein bischen gesunder Menschenverstand gehört im Leben dazu. Oder ist der Mensch ohne Gesetze und Verordnungen nicht lebensfähig bzw. wer immer nach Gesetzen schreit ist zu faul oder zu dämlich für sich selber zu entscheiden.
Wenn einer keinen Helm tragen kann/will/möchte, dann bitte. Er muß mit den eventuellen Kosequenzen mit rechnen. Leider wird eventuell die Gesellschaft für ihn dann mit aufkommen müssen. Aber auch ok, solange der Mensch sich auf die Fahne schreibt das wir in einer Gemeinschaft leben (was ich allerdings in der Wirtschaft stark anzweifel).
Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (22. Oktober 2006)

> Viele Vorschriften sind Schrott.
> Nicht alles im Leben muß geregelt werden. Ein bischen gesunder Menschenverstand gehört im Leben dazu. Oder ist der Mensch ohne Gesetze und Verordnungen nicht lebensfähig



da geb ich dir recht...



> wer immer nach Gesetzen schreit ist zu faul oder zu dämlich für sich selber zu entscheiden


 ...oder  ist sich seiner Vorbildfunktion gegenüber den Schwächeren, die nicht für sich entscheiden können, in der *Gemeinschaft* bewußt.. (Kinder, Behinderte usw. usw.)

Aber du hast recht, wir schweifen ab.. Zurück zum Thema


----------



## Yukio (22. Oktober 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Wenn das, was ich lediglich mal gehört habe, Unsinn ist, spricht das immerhin nicht gegen den Helm, dadurch für mich persönlich weiterhin sogar für ihn.
> 
> Ist nicht gerade ein Pro, obwohl auch kein echtes Contra.
> 
> ...



Fassen wir das doch mal zusammen.


Du hast lediglich mal etwas gehört. Den Thread verfolgst du aber nicht. Deine Informationen beruhen nicht auf der Kenntnis der Quellen -lesen der Studien und Auseinandersetzung mit den Informationen-, sondern auf dem, wie andere sie beurteilen.
Es geht dir nicht um die Thematik, sondern darum, was du daraus über den Urheber heraushörst.
Zudem forderst du absolute Nachweise über eine komplexe Thematik, über die du aber nichts weißt, da du sie ja nicht liest, zumindest aber nicht darauf eingehst. Dann wiederum sagst du zwar, dass jeder in seiner Entscheidung frei ist, forderst aber zeitgleich, Informationen die diese Entscheidung beeinflussen könnten nicht zu geben. 
Damit darf die Entscheidung auch nur in deinem Sinne sein. Letztendlich forderst du sogar eine Verpflichtung in diesem Sinne ein. 

All das hat derart religiöse Züge, dass es fast schon müßig ist darauf zu antworten. 

Nein, die Erde ist keine Scheibe, sie ist eine Kugel (im weitesten Sinne). Heutzutage werden Menschen wegen dieser Aussage weder exkommuniziert, noch werden sie verbrannt. Der Glaube des Urhebers hat auch nichts mit seinen Aussagen zu tun. Auch werden heutzutage keine Informationen mehr unterdrückt, weil sie nicht der Glaubensdoktrin entsprechen und die Vertreter derselbigen Angst vor der Auswirkung der Information haben.

Du kannst selbst keinerlei Informationen zum Thema liefern, forderst aber trotzdem andere dazu auf die vorhandenen Informationen zu unterdrücken? Es fällt mir deswegen zunehmend schwerer dich überhaupt noch ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Sic Rider (22. Oktober 2006)

wear a helm or die!


----------



## trekkinger (22. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Es fällt mir deswegen zunehmend schwerer dich überhaupt noch ernst zu nehmen.


Du kannst es gerne lassen. Bei Dir stört mich das nicht im geringsten.

Studien hin, Studien her. Es gibt auf dieser Erde zu unzähligen Themen die unterschiedlichsten Studien, was die eine besagt, wird durch andere wieder umgeworfen, also glaube ich das, was mir mein menschlicher Verstand sagt bzw. was andere mit und ohne Helm für Erfahrungen gemacht haben, echte und ganz realitätsnahe Erlebnisse. Wenn ich Bilder von zerbrochenen oder stark beschädigten Helmen sehe kann ich mir gut ausmalen, was _vielleicht_ ohne Helm passiert wäre. Dazu brauche ich mich nicht auf Studien zu berufen. 
Und ja, ich kaufe manchmal anderen Informationen ab, ohne das genau zu verifizieren. Manchmal wiederum mache ich das nicht, je nachdem wie glaubwürdig ich die Person einschätze. Bei Dir fällt mir es zugegeben etwas schwer. Auf klare und einfache Fragen, wie Du letzendlich zum Helmtragen stehst, bekommt man unklare Antworten, versteckt in einer Unzahl von Links, Zitate und Ausführungen, denen man schon garnicht mehr folgen mag. 

Du trägst keinen Helm, das ist ok und für mich zu aktzeptieren, anderen empfehle ich doch, einen zu tragen.


----------



## Yukio (22. Oktober 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Du kannst es gerne lassen. Bei Dir stört mich das nicht im geringsten.


Aber bei anderen Lesern dieses Threads schon. Und da fürchtest du ja meinen Einfluss. Außerdem solltest du unterscheiden zwischen solchen Threads und Themen im KTWR. 


trekkinger schrieb:


> *Auf klare und einfache Fragen, wie Du letzendlich zum Helmtragen stehst, *bekommt man unklare Antworten, versteckt in einer Unzahl von Links, Zitate und Ausführungen, denen man schon garnicht mehr folgen mag.


Diese Frage hast du aber nie an mich gestellt. Sollte das anders sein, bitte ich um Nennung deines Posts, in dem du dies doch getan haben könntest.

Aber um die Frage zu beantworten, letztendlich ist mir das Helmtragen egal.

Und da du mit Links nicht zurechtkommst, hier der komplette Text -ganz alleine für dich- auf deine Frage: "Trägst Du einen Helm oder nicht?"

*Hab den Thread zwar noch nicht komplett durch, äußere aber kurz meine Meinung.

Ich hab mich auch mal mit den technischen Details von Helmen für Radfahrer auseinandergesetzt.

Das hat mehr Fragen aufgeworfen als beantwortet.

Mittlerweile halte ich es aus den Erkenntnissen daraus so, dass ich einen Helm bedarfsgerecht aufsetze.

Straße, Bahn und ähnliches: keinen Helm.
Da zweifel ich mittlerweile sehr am Nutzen.

Gelände, Rennen etc. auf jeden Fall, vielleicht nutzt es was, vielleicht auch nicht. Da es ein Integralhelm ist, Exodus oder so, kann ich damit -vielleicht- Gesichtsverletzungen vermeiden. Und die sind sehr fies.

Winter trage ich auch einen Helm, da Styropor etc. recht gut isoliert, wenn man die Luftlöcher mit einer Hülle abdeckt.

Insgesamt meine ich, dass Fahrradhelme recht unzureichend sind. Außerdem wehre ich mich dagegen mir von Herstellern und der Presse einreden zu lassen, dass ein Helm mir gar das Leben retten könnte.

Auf technischem Gebiet müsste da m. E. noch viel getan werden, z. B. muss die Helmform viel runder werden. Nicht umsonst ist das bei Moto-Helmen der Fall.

Belgier sollen übrigens festgestellt haben, dass der Schutz von Rad-Helmen für die Gesichtsknochen unzureichend ist. Mehr weiß ich dazu aber auch nicht, außer dass Schweizer Wissenschaftler das schon vor dreißig Jahren über Halbschalenhelme geschrieben haben.*

Ist das jetzt klar genug? Stelle einfach klare Fragen und wenn dir ein Link nicht reicht, sag es einfach.


----------



## schnellejugend (22. Oktober 2006)

> Ich bin der Meinung generell mit Helm, auch wenns nur kurz zum Brötchen holen um die Ecke geht! Da geht es auch um Vorbildfunktion. Es sollte per Gestzt geregelt sein....


Dann wirst du vor allem sehen, das es weniger Leute gibt die radfahren. Die fahren dann Auto, ob das der gesündere Weg ist?
Bist du als angeschnallter Autofahrer beim Brötchen holen ein besseres Vorbild als wenn du unbehelmt mit dem Rad deine Erledigungen machst?
Das sollte per Gesetz geregelt sein: Brötchen holen mit Auto verboten.


----------



## Cooler (22. Oktober 2006)

Seit es die Helmpflicht für Mofa gibt fahren ja auch nich weniger damit... 

Ob mit oder ohne Helm die Frage gibst eigentlich gar nicht. Seitdem ich gsehen habe wie der Helm meines Bruders nach einem Sturz ausgesehen hat. 

Der Helm aufgekratz wie wenn jemand mit Schleifpapier darüber gegangen wär  

Wer hält freiwillg sein Kopf unter die Schleifmachine?


----------



## schnellejugend (22. Oktober 2006)

1. Fährt das Mofa von alleine
2. Es sind nicht weniger sondern viel viel weniger.


----------



## trekkinger (22. Oktober 2006)

Yukio
Das reicht als Antwort auf meine Frage, die Du, genau wie ich dein Posting, nicht gesehen hast.


----------



## Yukio (22. Oktober 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Yukio
> Das reicht als Antwort auf meine Frage, die Du, genau wie ich dein Posting, nicht gesehen hast.


Auch da muss ich dich korrigieren. Ich habe sie sogar als erstes beantwortet (im Folgepost auf deinen). Siehe hier.

P. S. 
Bin wohl immer noch nicht in den Urlaub geschickt worden, dabei hätte ich die Erholung doch wohl mehr als verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (22. Oktober 2006)

Hast recht, habe ich übersehen. Keine weiteren Fragen. 

Tja, der Urlaub wäre tatsächlich nicht ganz ungerechtfertigt gewesen. Ist aber vielleicht nur bisher noch nicht gesehen worden?


----------



## ilex (22. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Jeder hat seine Religion und ich diskutiere hier keine religösen Glaubensfragen.


die einfache Symbolik der Bilder von dem Zotteligen in den Marterln - wenn es dich ohne Helm in die Hecken haut blutest du wie ein Schwein


----------



## Yukio (23. Oktober 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Hast recht, habe ich übersehen. Keine weiteren Fragen.


Schade, ich habe sehr gerne mit dir diskutiert. Das eröffnet mir immer wieder neue Perspektiven. Und entschuldige bitte, dass ich bei meinen letzten Postings etwas sarkastisch war, ich dachte nämlich, du hättest meine Antworten bereits zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Schade, ich habe sehr gerne mit dir diskutiert. Das eröffnet mir immer wieder neue Perspektiven. Und entschuldige bitte, dass ich bei meinen letzten Postings etwas sarkastisch war, ich dachte nämlich, du hättest meine Antworten bereits zur Kenntnis genommen.


ich glaube, du musst dich damit abfinden, dass du hier bald jeden in grund und boden diskutiert hast. such dir halt n neues streitthema!


----------



## Yukio (23. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich glaube, du musst dich damit abfinden, dass du hier bald jeden in grund und boden diskutiert hast. such dir halt n neues streitthema!


Wäre ja mal interessant gewesen die "Physiker" zu meinen laienhaften Berechnungen zu hören.


----------



## Journeyman (23. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Wäre ja mal interessant gewesen die "Physiker" zu meinen laienhaften Berechnungen zu hören.


Wollte sie ja, aber sind vor lachen Tod umgefallen.


----------



## Yukio (23. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Wollte sie ja, aber sind vor lachen Tod umgefallen.


Wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Edoardo (23. Oktober 2006)

@Yukio: Deine physikalischen Berechnungen in Ehren, aber die sagen nicht viel, finde ich. Der Impuls alleine (den kenne ich, sehr gut) sagt nicht genug, genauso Impusl mit Zeit und Kraft. Auch macht es meiner Meinung nach einen Unterschied, wie schnell ich fahre, nicht nur die FallhÃ¶he.

Physiker? Noch nicht, aber ich kann dir ja mal unsere Skripten zeigen. 
Wenn ein Formel1-Fahrer in die Reifen kracht, kÃ¶nnen schonmal 43g wirken, aber eben nur ganz kurz. Der steigt dann halt aus und Ã¤rgert sich (oder freut sich, daÃ er noch lebt, oder beides).

Ich wÃ¼rde hier nicht so schnell das Rumrechnen anfangen, sondern eher Ã¼berlegen, welche Szenarien es gibt. Da kann man freilich nicht alle aufzÃ¤hlen und sich auch nicht alle ausdenken. Aber es bringt einen weiter. Vor allem, wenn man genug verallgemeinert. Warum ich auf dem Radweg gen Boden segle ist egal. Mir ist zum Beispiel mal im strÃ¶menden Regen ein Moped in einer UnterfÃ¼hrung (unter einer BrÃ¼cke) auf dem Radweg entgegengekommen. Der ist geradeaus weitergefahren. Ich habâ ihn zu spÃ¤t gesehen, weil es so geregnet hat. Also wollte ich plÃ¶tzlich auf den Gehweg ausweichen. Dabei ist das Vorderrad am Bordstein zwischen Geh- und Radweg hÃ¤ngengeblieben und ich habâ einen Hechter nach vorne rechts gemacht, mit den HÃ¤nden voraus. Das T-Shirt, das ich trug, hat ein paar reingerissene LÃ¶cher, wo es zwischen mir und dem Boden eingeklemmt wurde. Sonst ist nichts passiert. Ich habâ mir nicht mal die HÃ¤nde aufgeschÃ¼rft, weil der Regen die Kisselsteine (!) auf dem Gehweg so gut geschmiert hatte. Meine Brille ist halt davongeflogen, muÃte ich halt wieder einsammeln. Mit Helm hÃ¤tte ich das Moped vielleicht noch spÃ¤ter gesehen â¦ Scherz. Aber wenn man mit dem Kopf eine _richtige_ Bordsteinkante trifft, so eine zwischen StraÃe und Rad-/Gehweg, ein paar Zentimeter hoch und scharfkantig, dann doch lieber mit Helm. Da helfen vier Zentimeter Styropor ganz sicher. Bei einem Schild auch. Das braucht man nicht ausrechnen, das kann man sich ausmalen. Und einen Aufprall auf den flachen Boden dÃ¤mpft ein Helm sicher auch wesentlich. Wie ich mir allein schon im Haus an offenen HÃ¤ngeschranktÃ¼ren die Birne angehauen habâ, das tut richtig weh, auch wenn nie wirklich was passiert ist.

SchÃ¼rfwunden, Schnitte und Ã¤nliches Zeug hÃ¤lt ein Helm bestimmt weitgehend vom Kopf ab. Im Gesicht nutzt der einem nichts. Aber er kann vielleicht verhindern, daÃ man mit dem Gesicht Ã¼berhaupt erst irgendwo hinkommt, wo man nicht hin will.

Ich halte es eigentlich fÃ¼r selbstverstÃ¤ndlich, daÃ ein Radhelm nÃ¼tzlich sein kann.

Aber wie gesagt ist es viel nÃ¼tzlicher, einen Unfall gar nicht erst entstehen zu lassen. Und da kommen dann immer die Helmverfechter und werfen einem vor, man wÃ¼rde sich hoffnungslos Ã¼berschÃ¤tzen. Warum? Vielleicht wollen sie nicht wahrhaben, daÃ ihre Moralkeule doch nicht so dick ist, wie sie sie gerne hÃ¤tten.

Man kann die Sicherheit durch aufpassen wirklich viel besser steigern, als durch das Tragen eines Helms:

Helmtragen ist Schadensbegrenzung/SymptombekÃ¤mpfung.
Aufpassen ist UrsachenbekÃ¤mpfung.

Und ich hasse es, wenn sich Leute nur mit der SymptombekÃ¤mpfung befassen, ohne dabei irgendwelche Gedanken an die Ursachen dessen, was sie bekÃ¤mpfen wollen, zu verschwenden. Das zieht sich hin bis zum Kampf gegen den Terrorismus.

WettrÃ¼sten ist BlÃ¶dsinn. Man muÃ halt beim Biken, egal ob in der Stadt oder sonstwo, wach sein. StÃ¤ndig. Dann kÃ¶nnen mir auch zehn oder hundert Autofahrer die Vorfahrt nehmen.

Wenn mich einer in einer engen Sackgasse mit seinem Auto attackiert, dann wird es brenzlig, zugegeben. Aber solche Sackgassen kenne ich nur aus amerikanischen Filmen.

Noch ein SchluÃwort, dann ist diese Diskussion fÃ¼r mich beendet (was die Physik angeht kann man eine gesonderte Diskussion anfangen, aber die hier mag ich nicht mehr sehen):

Schmiert euch eure dÃ¤mliche Helmpflicht in die Haare! Ich kann das nicht mehr hÃ¶ren!
Wer seid ihr, daÃ ihr anderen Leuten derartige Vorschriften machen wollt? Das geht euch einen feuchten Dreck an! Eine Helmpflicht fÃ¼r Radfahrer ist die dÃ¼mmste Idee Ã¼berhaupt in dieser Diskussion! Wer das fordert, ist in meinen Augen reichlich inkompetent und unfÃ¤hig, sich ernsthaft mit diesem Thema zu befassen. Sowas kann ich nicht ernstnehmen.


----------



## Pacmän__ (23. Oktober 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> Schmiert euch eure dämliche Helmpflicht in die Haare! Ich kann das nicht mehr hören!
> Wer seid ihr, daß ihr anderen Leuten derartige Vorschriften machen wollt? Das geht euch einen feuchten Dreck an! Eine Helmpflicht für Radfahrer ist die dümmste Idee überhaupt in dieser Diskussion! Wer das fordert, ist in meinen Augen reichlich inkompetent und unfähig, sich ernsthaft mit diesem Thema zu befassen. Sowas kann ich nicht ernstnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (23. Oktober 2006)

Helmpflicht? Dafür! Sofort einführen! Auch für Autofahrer und Fußgänger! Ach wat, Ritterrüstung für alle!!!
Oder gleich Ausgangssperre!!!!!!!111elf

Schließlich kann immer was passieren! Zu Hause ist aber auch gefährlich! Seufz.
*Am besten wir bleiben einfach im Bett!*


----------



## Pacmän__ (23. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> *Am besten wir bleiben einfach im Bett!*



aber ohne decke, man könnte ja ersticken


----------



## YGLT (24. Oktober 2006)

Jo, wenn ich im wald bike nehm ich neuerdings meinen Alpina Thunder...hab mich in letzter zeit, als ich den nicht hatte, mehrmals aufs maul gelegt und bin aufn kopf geflogen...jedoch ist zum glück nichts passiert.
Ansonsten kann ich im Straßenverkehr alle situationen einschätzen denk ich und möchte ja auch mal meine Frisur nicht ruinieren -> kein helm!


----------



## Sic Rider (24. Oktober 2006)

in da city fahr ich sowieso nur bürgersteig, mein mtb ist das genaue gegenteil von verkehrssicher. in bester dh-manier halt ich immer die augen offen damit nix passiert. wo ich nix sehen kann, da fahr ich langsam. gefahr? wo?!
bin trotzdem fürs im-bett-bleiben...


----------



## Lilebror (24. Oktober 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> Schmiert euch eure dämliche Helmpflicht in die Haare! Ich kann das nicht mehr hören!
> Wer seid ihr, daß ihr anderen Leuten derartige Vorschriften machen wollt? Das geht euch einen feuchten Dreck an! Eine Helmpflicht für Radfahrer ist die dümmste Idee überhaupt in dieser Diskussion! Wer das fordert, ist in meinen Augen reichlich inkompetent und unfähig, sich ernsthaft mit diesem Thema zu befassen. Sowas kann ich nicht ernstnehmen.



Ich, gehe davon aus das man natürlich auch an der Urasche arbeitet, soweit es eben geht, aufpassen im Straßenverkehr oder sonstwo gehört dazu das steht einfach außer Frage  
Symptombekömpfung ist aber wie du selber sagst auch wichtig, denn leider lässt sich in der Realität nicht immer die Ursache bekämpfen/vorraussehen das sollten gerade Pyhsiker wissen und achten, für eben diesen fall ist ein Helm eine sinvolle Ergänzung zum vorrauschauenden Fahren, Menschen sind nicht unfehlbar.


----------



## Yukio (25. Oktober 2006)

@eduardo
Ich möchte folgendes zu bedenken geben.

Dank dir und anderer ist es gelungen diesen Thread auf ein diskussionswürdiges Niveau zu heben. Eine Helmpflicht ist genauso Teil der vielfältigen Diskussion wie alle anderen Teile auch. 
Auf diesen Teil muss man aber nicht zwangsläufig eingehen. Wenn die Meinung anderer so ist, zählt diese im Sinne der Meinungsfreiheit genauso wie deine Gegen-Meinung dazu. Auch wenn die Meinung von anderen in diesem Falle nicht begründet wird, ist und bleibt es eine Meinung.

Für meinen Teil macht es auch keinen Sinn auf deine Anmerkungen zur Physik einzugehen, wenn meine  Anmerkungen nicht mehr einer Prüfung unterliegen. Das ist und muss Teil der Diskussionskultur sein; seine eigenen Ansichten und Wertungen durch andere prüfen zu lassen. Nur das ergibt den Sinn in solchen Diskussionen. Wie ich schon einmal anmerkte, Einstein und Bohr diskutierten die Komplementarität dreißig Jahre lang  und waren darin völlig unterschiedlicher Meinung.

Auch ist es nicht sinnvoll für ein Teilgebiet einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen. Man bedenke nur, wie viele Threads eröffnet werden müssten, um alle Teilgebiete abzudecken. Nur einige Beispiele:
- Anatomie
- Konstruktion und Materialeigenschaften
- Erkenntnisse aus den Untersuchungen ähnlich verwandter Helme (Motorrad, Skifahren)
- Diskussion von Studien
- Wert eigener Erfahrungen
- Helm im Straßenverkehr
- Helm im Gelände
usw. usf. etc. pp.

Das du dich an dieser Stelle aus der Diskussion herausnimmst ist daher überdenkenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (25. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> @eduardo
> Ich möchte folgendes zu bedenken geben.
> 
> Dank dir und anderer ist es gelungen diesen Thread auf ein diskussionswürdiges Niveau zu heben. Eine Helmpflicht ist genau so Teil der vielfältigen Diskussion wie alle anderen Teile auch.
> Auf diesen Teil muss man aber nicht zwangsläufig eingehen. Wenn die Meinung anderer so ist, zählt diese im Sinne der Meinungsfreiheit genauso wie deine Gegen-Meinung dazu. Auch wenn die Meinung von anderen in diesem Falle nicht begründet wird, ist und bleibt es eine Meinung.


Danke, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 


(Und das passiert mir bei Dir nun wirklich nicht oft. *g*)


----------



## juk (26. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> @eduardo
> Ich möchte folgendes zu bedenken geben.
> 
> Dank dir und anderer ist es gelungen diesen Thread auf ein diskussionswürdiges Niveau zu heben. Eine Helmpflicht ist genauso Teil der vielfältigen Diskussion wie alle anderen Teile auch.
> Auf diesen Teil muss man aber nicht zwangsläufig eingehen. Wenn die Meinung anderer so ist, zählt diese im Sinne der Meinungsfreiheit genauso wie deine Gegen-Meinung dazu. Auch wenn die Meinung von anderen in diesem Falle nicht begründet wird, ist und bleibt es eine Meinung.





trekkinger schrieb:


> Danke, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.



Da ihr so viel Wert auf Freiheit legt, in diesem Fall Meinungsfreiheit, kann es auch nicht in eurem Sinn sein eine Helmpflicht einzuführen. Das schränkt schließlich die persönliche Entscheidungsfreiheit eines jeden ein.

Wenn eine einzelne Person (oder von mir aus auch eine Gruppe) meint, sie müsse zu jeder Zeit einen Helm tragen: Bitte schön! Dies aber auch dem Rest der Welt vorzuschreiben, ist ja wohl der allergrößte Stumpfsinn!

Zwang hat nichts mit Freiheit zu tun.


----------



## SpongeBob (26. Oktober 2006)

Dazu gibt es ein tolles Video im KTWR

Nie ohne Fullface Helm Treppen Hüpfen


----------



## trekkinger (26. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Da ihr so viel Wert auf Freiheit legt, in diesem Fall Meinungsfreiheit, kann es auch nicht in eurem Sinn sein eine Helmpflicht einzuführen. Das schränkt schließlich die persönliche Entscheidungsfreiheit eines jeden ein.
> 
> Wenn eine einzelne Person (oder von mir aus auch eine Gruppe) meint, sie müsse zu jeder Zeit einen Helm tragen: Bitte schön! Dies aber auch dem Rest der Welt vorzuschreiben, ist ja wohl der allergrößte Stumpfsinn!
> 
> Zwang hat nichts mit Freiheit zu tun.


Im Prinzip ja richtig. Aber wenn man nunmal in irgendeiner Weise einen Unfall verschuldet, und das passiert schneller als einem lieb ist, kann eine "Schutzeinrichtung" nur von Vorteil für beide Parteien sein. Ist auch schon alles dazu in diesem und anderen Threads geschrieben worden. 
Es verhält sich aus meiner Sicht eben genauso wie mit der Gurtpflicht. Wenn's knallt und der Verunglückte war nicht angeschnallt, da sieht derjenige eben meist alt aus. Auch wenn er nicht der Verursacher war.

Mir liegt es ja eigentlich auch fern, den Leuten alles mögliche vorschreiben zu wollen, aber manchmal macht es eben doch sinn. Aber statt lauthals, und damit meine ich wirklich im aktiven Maße, die Pflicht dafür zu fordern, versuche ich eben hier und da die Radler dafür zu sensibilisieren, mein Pro zu untermauern und mich selbst als Vorbild zu bringen. 
Zusätzlich versuche ich, auch als Autofahrer jeden Schaden von jedem, also auch Radfahrern abzuwenden. 
In einem Punkt hat schnellejugend natürlich recht. Obwohl ich eigentlich viel öfter mal mit dem Rad in die Stadt fahren möchte, tue ich das viel zu wenig...


----------



## Yukio (26. Oktober 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Obwohl ich eigentlich viel öfter mal mit dem Rad in die Stadt fahren möchte, tue ich das viel zu wenig...


Mach das mal, ist total spannend. 

Morgens derzeit im Dunkeln z. B. heute, hat eine Pkw-Fahrerin versucht mich frontal auf "meiner" Fahrbahnseite vom Rad zu holen. Sie ist von links kommend auf die Straße abgebogen, auf der ich geradeaus fuhr. Man muss dann ja auch einen riesen Bogen fahren, weil die Straße aus der sie kam für sie an dieser Stelle nur ca. 15 m breit ist. Ich hätte keine Chance gehabt irgendwohin auszuweichen. Aber meine 5-Diodenleuchte hat sie dann doch aus ihrem Halbschlaf erwachen lassen und sie hat dann schlagartig für sie nach rechts gelenkt.

Noch spannender in der Rush-Hour nachmittags. Es vergeht kein Tag, an dem ein Autofahrer nicht versucht so weit nach rechts an den Bordsteinrand zu fahren, dass ich an einer roten Ampel bloß nicht bis vorne fahren kann. Auch wenn danach massig Platz ist mich wieder zu überholen.  

Ich denke dann immer nur: Hokahey!

Allerdings sollte man niemals an einem Lkw vorbeifahren. Immer schön dahinter bleiben oder wenn der erst von hinten gekommen ist, vorfahren lassen.


----------



## Speedskater (27. Oktober 2006)

Ich hoffe, alle die hier nicht in ihrer Freiheit eingeschränkt werden möchten und diese Freiheit entsprechend ausleben und ohne Helm aufs Maul fallen, nehmen sich dann auch die Freiheit die Wiederherstellung ihrer Gesundheit aus eigener Tasche zu zahlen. Wäre unfair die Kosten der Allgemeinheit (Krankenkasse) aufzubürden. 

Gruß
ein Krankenkassenbeitragszahler


----------



## TheDeep (27. Oktober 2006)

also wenn ich hier physikalische berechnungen sehe und dann einen satz wie "Das vier Zentimeter Styropor daran wesentlich etwas ändern ist mehr als fraglich." wird mir schlecht! wenn jmd schon so einen auf dicke hose macht sollte er es gefälligst fundierter tun... warum glaubt ihr geht ein helm beim aufprall kaputt?! richtig um energie zu absorbieren! und das nicht zu knapp!! ich könnte mich natürlich irren, aber knautschzonen im auto sind ja auch nur ein paar zentimeter plastik... das die was bringen sollen ist mehr als fraglich... leute - wenn ihr für euch persönlich der meinung seid, ihr benötigt keinen helm, bitte - aber solch fadenscheinigen berechnung, die in sich vielleicht stimmig sind, aber den zusammenhang verzerren, als gegendarstellung zu posten mit SOLCHEN sätzen halte ich für grob fahrlässig. ich wäre jedenfalls nicht mehr am leben, wenn ich mich von meiner damaligen freundin nicht zu einem helm hätte überreden lassen <-- bin ich jetzt ein weichei?

und wer mir erzählen will, dass ein helm das risiko einer schweren schädigung bis zum tode in den meisten fällen noch erhöht, soll mir erklären, warum a) die radsportler die zum helm gezwungen werden nicht das gleiche argument vorbringen, b) die warentester vor so etwas nicht allgemein warnen, c) wir er überhaupt auf so einen trichter kommt. ich bin seit jahren sanitätsdienstlich auf dem laufenden. DRK und Bundeswehr. Ich weiß, dass sich seit ewigkeiten nichts an der menschlichen Anatomie geändert hat. und ein Helm kann nen verdammten Schädelbasisbruch und ähnlichs nunmal eher verhindern als ne schicke dauerwelle oder gelfrisur! Style ist nicht alles. 

an sich sollte mir das hier alles egal sein, ich trage brav meinen helm und wenn jmd aus meinem bekanntenkreis mit mir biken geht tragen die alle freiwillig einen, seit die meine story kennen. trotzdem soll jeder solange es keine helmpflicht gibt es für sich selbst entscheiden. das einzige was ich echt hasse eltern, die kindern nen helm aufsetzen und selbst ohne fahren. 

desweiteren möchte ich zu den ganzen klug********rn, die peinlich genau auf die rechtschreibung einzelner mitglieder achten, um diesen damit die glaubwürdigkeit zu nehmen, noch sagen: intelligenz und bildung sind zwei unterschiedliche paar schuhe. und hier scheinen echt manche gebildete dummbolzen rumzulaufen, sonst würdet ihr euch nicht an den fehlern anderer hochziehen. ich wünsche mir echt ein wenig mehr respekt untereinander. und jetzt bitte ich den netten kerl mit der physikalischen berechnung mal mir zu erklären, warum 4 cm styropor keine nennenswerten ergebnisse bringen sollen. denn (übertriebenes beispiel) rennsportautos zersplittern bis aufs monocoque bewusst in verdammt viele teile wenn sie irgendwo aufprallen, um zu absorbieren. ein helm macht ähnliches. jedenfalls hat meiner das gemacht als mein rad mir auf den schädel geschossen ist ;-)

ich hoffe es fühlt sich niemand angegriffen. aber ich wurde durch handykids im zug heute bis aufs nervenkostüm ausgezogen und das da oben wollte jetzt einfach raus :-D


----------



## derdani (27. Oktober 2006)

naja helm aufstzen stimmt schon. aber wenn ich nur schnell ne runde rollern geh setz ich auch keinen auf. und wenn ich einfach nur von a nach b fahre auch nicht. wenns dann doch ma nen tag radeln geht is der helm schon dabei. möcht ja auch sein


----------



## juk (27. Oktober 2006)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, alle die hier nicht in ihrer Freiheit eingeschränkt werden möchten und diese Freiheit entsprechend ausleben und ohne Helm aufs Maul fallen, nehmen sich dann auch die Freiheit die Wiederherstellung ihrer Gesundheit aus eigener Tasche zu zahlen. Wäre unfair die Kosten der Allgemeinheit (Krankenkasse) aufzubürden.



Und ich hoffe, daß Du als Fußgänger auch einen Helm trägst, denn auch auf dem Fußweg bist Du der schwächere Verkehrsteilnehmer!

Ich trage übrigens auch einen Helm, aber nur auf dem Trail und auf der Straße. Auf dem Radweg halte ich es für übertrieben. Ich bin erwachsen und kann die Gefahren einschätzen!


----------



## Yidaki (27. Oktober 2006)

>Ich bin erwachsen und kann die Gefahren einschätzen

Die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer sind nicht einzuschätzen. Egal, wie erwachsen man ist. Und gerade auf dem Radweg kommen mir so einige unkalkulierbare Gefahren in den Sinn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (27. Oktober 2006)

Tja, dann ist der Radweg wohl das letzte große Abenteuer unserer Zeit.
No risk, no fun. 

Seufz. Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja niemals auf Diskussionen mit der Helmmafia einlassen. Ich glaube ich werde alt.

Ganz ehrlich, wenn Du mal nach Bremen oder seinem Vorort Lilienthal kommst, lass Dir den Jan-Reiners-Weg zeigen. Das ist zur Zeit mein Weg zur Arbeit (wenn ich denn radle). Wer sein Gleichgewicht halten kann, braucht dort wirklich keinen Helm. Das schlimmste was Dir da passieren kann, ist Vogelshice von oben.

Daß Du mir die Fähigkeit Gefahren einzuschätzen absprichst ist ziemlich arrogant, wenn ich das mal sagen darf. Macht aber nix, steh ich locker drüber!


----------



## TheDeep (27. Oktober 2006)

ich will doch mal eins klar stellen, wir sind hier in einem mtb-forum. geht es wirklich vorrangig um den weg zur arbeit? ausserdem ist selbst auf dem weg zur arbeit die unfall und verletzungsgefahr mit dem rad höher als zu fuß, allein durch die erhöhte geschwindigkeit und andere winkel in denen man fällt. ich rate jedem zu einem helm, zwinge niemanden, finde es aber verabscheungswürdig vom helm abzuraten. und vergesst nicht, dass ihr alle auch eine vorbildfunktion ausübt. 
aber ihr geht auch bei rot über die ampel, wenn kinder daneben stehen, gell? ich denke wer keinen helm trägt sollte das in aller stille tun. helmträger sollten sich allerdings den nackten nicht als oberlehrer präsentieren. ich habe meinen freundeskreis durch einen tatsachenbericht und das präsentieren meines geborstenen helmes völlig freiwillig zu helmträgern gemacht. ich verstehe halt im endeffekt nicht, was an einem helm so schlimm ist? die modernen helme stören genausowenig wie der gurt im auto <-- oder ist der auch übertrieben?


----------



## juk (27. Oktober 2006)

TheDeep schrieb:


> ich will doch mal eins klar stellen, wir sind hier in einem mtb-forum. geht es wirklich vorrangig um den weg zur arbeit?



Wer eine Helmpflicht fordert, macht bei der Streckenwahl keinen Unterschied.



TheDeep schrieb:


> ich rate jedem zu einem helm, zwinge niemanden, finde es aber verabscheungswürdig vom helm abzuraten.



Wer rät denn davon ab?  In Helmdiskussionen sind es immer die Helm*pflicht*befürworter, die Forderungen stellen oder (dringend) zu etwas raten! Manch einer stellt den Nutzen oder die Wirkung eines Helms in Frage, was sicher Blödsinn ist. Mir geht nur die Forderung nach Helmpflicht gegen den Strich!



TheDeep schrieb:


> ich denke wer keinen helm trägt sollte das in aller stille tun. helmträger sollten sich allerdings den nackten nicht als oberlehrer präsentieren.


"in aller Stille" ist etwas übertrieben, ansonsten  



TheDeep schrieb:


> ich verstehe halt im endeffekt nicht, was an einem helm so schlimm ist?


Wärest Du sehr enttäuscht wenn es da um Eitelkeiten und Bequemlichkeiten geht? In gewissen Situationen brauche ich den Helm schlicht nicht! Warum sollte ich mir da die Frisur versauen? 



TheDeep schrieb:


> die modernen helme stören genausowenig wie der gurt im auto <-- oder ist der auch übertrieben?



Hörma! Das ist hier ein MTB-Forum!


----------



## TheDeep (27. Oktober 2006)

endlich mal jmd der nach meinem geschmack schreibt! nehmt euch alle mal ein beispiel daran. saubere argumentation guter ton.



juk schrieb:


> Wer eine Helmpflicht fordert, macht bei der Streckenwahl keinen Unterschied.



hab ich doch nie gemacht! ich bin dagegen pflichten gegen unvernunft einzuführen, es sei denn andere werden durch das "fehlverhalten" gefährdet



juk schrieb:


> Wer rät denn davon ab?  In Helmdiskussionen sind es immer die Helm*pflicht*befürworter, die Forderungen stellen oder (dringend) zu etwas raten! Manch einer stellt den Nutzen oder die Wirkung eines Helms in Frage, was sicher Blödsinn ist. Mir geht nur die Forderung nach Helmpflicht gegen den Strich!



kann ich absolut verstehen, ich werde auch ungern zu was gezwungen, es sei denn ich bekomme bier dafür. worüber ich mich wirklich aufgeregt habe ist die fadenscheinige berechnung ein paar seiten zuvor, denn du sprichst dem helm ja absolut nicht die wirkung ab, sagst nur DU brauchst keinen. 



juk schrieb:


> "in aller Stille" ist etwas übertrieben, ansonsten



in aller stille um unschlüssige nicht negativ zu beeinflussen, denn wer mit einem helm leben kann sollte ihn tragen, oder?



juk schrieb:


> Wärest Du sehr enttäuscht wenn es da um Eitelkeiten und Bequemlichkeiten geht? In gewissen Situationen brauche ich den Helm schlicht nicht! Warum sollte ich mir da die Frisur versauen?



bequemlichkeit ist ok. ich hab manchmal echt keinen bock ständig den helm bei mir zu haben, aber meine selbstdisziplin ist immer stärker zum glück. eitelkeit kann ich verstehen aber nicht gut finden. schöne menschen kann nichts entstellen *stolz den helm aufzieht*



juk schrieb:


> Hörma! Das ist hier ein MTB-Forum!



biker sind blöde oder?


----------



## MaxxTBone (27. Oktober 2006)

mitgroßem bestürzen muß ich feststellen, dass nur knapp50% immer mit helm fahren, nachdem ich richtig auf die fresse gefallen bin, eiß ich einen helm noch mehr zu schätzen als vorher, sonst könnte ich die mail hier vielleicht gar nicht mehr schreiben...


----------



## Theo:-) (27. Oktober 2006)

will auch noch meinen senf hinzugeben ...
... nun ich denke man kann sich nicht gegen alle gefahren des lebens schützen.
wenn ich bike, trage ich immer einen helm. fahre ich aber spazieren oder mal eben zum kiosk um die ecke trage ich keinen. ich denke ich kann als erwachsener  mensch das risiko abschätzen.
ich respektiere wenn jemand meint muß immer einen helm beim fahrradfahren tragen. 
ich halte es nur für unvernünftig keinen helm zu tragen wenn man radsport betreibt.


----------



## trekkinger (28. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Wer rät denn davon ab?  In Helmdiskussionen sind es immer die Helm*pflicht*befürworter, die Forderungen stellen oder (dringend) zu etwas raten! Manch einer stellt den Nutzen oder die Wirkung eines Helms in Frage, was sicher Blödsinn ist. Mir geht nur die Forderung nach Helmpflicht gegen den Strich!


Nur mal so aus Neugier.  Legst Du beim Autofahren einen Gurt an? Und falls ja, ab was für einer Wegstrecke?


----------



## Yukio (28. Oktober 2006)

TheDeep schrieb:


> [eine ganze Menge]



Bevor ich darauf antworten kann, muss ich deine Fragen erst einmal objektivieren und auf eine rationale Ebene bringen.

1.	Welchen Hintergrund hat die von mir verÃ¶ffentlichte Berechnung?
2.	Was hat es mit der Aussage: âDas vier Zentimeter Styropor daran wesentlich etwas Ã¤ndern ist mehr als fraglich." auf sich?
3.	Warum bricht ein Helm beim Aufprall?
4.	Warum gibt es Knautschzonen bei Kfz?
5.	Warum erhÃ¶ht ein Helm das Risiko von schweren Verletzungen?
6.	Warum bringen die Radsportler die zum Helm gezwungen werden nicht das gleiche Argument vor?
7.	Warum warnen Warentester vor so etwas nicht allgemein?
8.	Aufgrund welcher Tatsachen kommt man zu der Aussage, dass ein Helm Verletzungen hervorrufen kÃ¶nnte?
9.	Ist es mÃ¶glich den Bruch eines Helmes mit dem beabsichtigten Bruch des gesamten Fahrzeugs im Bereich des Motorrennsports zu vergleichen.

Ist das so richtig? NÃ¶tigenfalls verbessern oder erweitern.

______________________________________________

Zum Thema Gurt. Die Wirkung eines Gurtes in Kfz ist mit den gleichen Methoden nachgewiesen worden, mit denen man auch die Wirksamkeit eines Helmes hat nachweisen wollen. Beim Gurt ist der Nachweis erbracht worden, beim Helm nicht. Da es hier jedoch auch eine schÃ¤digende Wirkung gab, das vermehrte auftreten eines HWS, wurden zusÃ¤tzliche Sicherheitseinrichtungen nÃ¶tig. Moderne Kfz verfÃ¼gen deshalb Ã¼ber Gurtstraffer und einen Airbag oder auch mehrere.


Ansonsten âmal wieder- der Hinweis, 94% aller Radfahrer tragen im StraÃenverkehr keinen Helm.


----------



## Speedskater (28. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> 5.	Warum erhöht ein Helm das Risiko von schweren Verletzungen?



Mit Helm ist das Risiko bei einem Unfall als Schwerverletzter zu enden größer, weil die Chance gößer ist den Unfall zu überleben.  

Ihr wollt doch wohl nicht allen Ernstes darüber diskutieren, ob ein Helm im Falle eines Unfalles nützlich oder schädlich ist?

Bei Skate-Rennen ist einfach Helmpflicht und ich habe dabei oft genug Unfälle gesehen bei denen Skater mit dem Helm aufgeschlagen sind. Ohne Helm wären die nicht wieder aufgestanden und weitergefahren.

@Juk, als Fusgänger besteht nur ein Risiko auf den Schädel zu fallen, wenn ich sehr viel Alkohol zu mir genommen habe, aber dann ist es sinnvoller Handschuhe zu tragen, damit es nicht so weh tut, wenn mir auf dem nach hauseweg jemand auf die Finger tritt. 
Ich fahre z.B. fast täglich ca. 25 km mit dem Rad von der Arbeit über Radwege nach hause. Wenn du diese Radwege schon mal gefahren wärst wüdest Du nicht einen solchen geistigen Dünnschiss von dir geben. Meist sind es kombinierte Fuss-und Radwege und die Fussgänger hüpfen meist dann mitten in den Weg, wenn du angeradelt kommst. Meist rufen Hundebesitzer ihren Hund dann zurück, wenn du mit dem Rad angefahren kommst und der Hund renn dir deshalb ins Rad. Oder dir kommen in der Kurve plötzlich 2 Radfahrer nebeneinander entgeben. Oder andere Radfahrer (ohne Helm) kommen träumned direkt auf dich zu geradelt. Ich könnte die Liste beliebig erweitern. Deshalb auch auf Radwegen nur mit Helm. 

Das heißt nicht, dass ich für Helmpflicht bin, sondern jeder sollte selbst erkennen, dass es sinnvoll ist einen Helm zu tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (28. Oktober 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Neugier.  Legst Du beim Autofahren einen Gurt an? Und falls ja, ab was für einer Wegstrecke?



Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich.  Aber ja, immer. Der Gurt stört mich auch nicht und macht Sinn!



Speedskater schrieb:


> Ihr wollt doch wohl nicht allen Ernstes darüber diskutieren, ob ein Helm im Falle eines Unfalles nützlich oder schädlich ist?



Nein! Ich zumindest nicht.



Speedskater schrieb:


> @Juk
> [...]
> Ich fahre z.B. fast täglich ca. 25 km mit dem Rad von der Arbeit über Radwege nach hause. Wenn du diese Radwege schon mal gefahren wärst wüdest Du nicht einen solchen geistigen Dünnschiss von dir geben.



Du hast Dich gerade selber disqualifiziert! Dir gehen die Argumente aus, also fängst Du an andere zu beleidigen. Sehr überzeugend!
Btw, willkommen auf meiner Ignorierliste! Du kannst Dir also jede an mich gerichtete Antwort sparen!


----------



## Schlammcatcher (28. Oktober 2006)

Helm anziehen oder nicht...anscheinend ist dies eine echte Glaubensfrage. Und "Glauben ist nicht Wissen". Hier glauben viele etwas, auch diverse "Studien" scheinen nicht eindeutig zu beweisen, was Sache ist.

Ich persönlich glaube an den Helm, da er mir bei Unfällen einige Male gutes getan hat. Auch andere glauben an ihn.

Und da immer noch Glaubensfreiheit herrscht, lasse ich jedem seinen Glauben, und beleidige niemanden, wenn er etwas anderes glaubt.


----------



## TheDeep (28. Oktober 2006)

ich könnte schwören, dass ich mich bei juk ein paar beiträge vorher gefreut habe, dass er respektvoll mit anderen umgeht und klar und sachlich argumentiert. warum wird ihm das nicht entgegen gebracht? hört ihr auch in der strassenbahn musik auf dem handylautsprecher? schonmal was von respekt gehört? HALLO LEUTE!

die argumente des beleidigenden sind aber trotz allem stichhaltig. diese tollen statistiken auf diversen seiten, die belegen, dass mit helm genau die gleiche verletzungsgefahr besteht als ohne ignorieren todesfälle völlig. ob die helmträger ohne helm evtl tot wären kann man in den statistiken nicht erkennen. die nicht helmträger todesfälle und verletzungen sind eine feststehende zahl. bei den helmträgerunfällen muss man aber wirklich unterscheiden, ob dort nicht VIEL schlimmeres verhindert wurde. und LEBEN RETTEN GEHT VOR LEBEN SCHÜTZEN!
sprich lieber eine verletzung als ein todesfall. was meint ihr was eure verwandten und freunde bevorzugen würden. eine leichte sprachstörung oder sowas, weil ihr mit helm sehr hart aufgeschlagen seid, oder einen kranz auf euer grab zu legen? <-- so genug polemik für heute. ;-)

was ich eigentlich damit sagen will ist, dass die statistiken in BEIDE RICHTUNGEN fehlerhaft sind. und Juk imponiert mir schon ein bissel zwar zu sagen er trage keinen helm, aber trotzdem sagt der helm bringt was!

btw finde ich einen vergleich zwischen auto-sicherheitseinrichtungen und solche fürs fahrrad weniger hinkend als angenommen. beim auto wirken hörere kräfte dank der höheren geschwindigkeiten. und machen wir uns mal nichts vor. es sollte jeder nachvollziehen können, wie viel kraft bei einem aufprall ein BRECHENDER helm aufnimmt, die sonst der Kopf aufnehmen müsste. <-- so viel zu meinem Motorsport vergleich. früher hat man Rennwagen so hart und robust wie möglich gebaut, womit bei einem stoss die meiste energie auf den fahrer übertragen wurde. bis man herausgefunden hat, das die verformung und der bruch bestimmter teile die energie minimiert, welche auf den fahrer übertragen wird. den melonentest kennt denke ich jeder. 

desweiteren habe ich auf der ach so informativen und objektiven seite www.fahrrad-helm.de mehr subjektive wertungen als alles andere gefunden. ich wünsche mir eine völlig objektive betrachtung der situation, was aber nciht klappen kann. denn entweder gehört man zu den befürwortern oder den gegnern und nichtradler haben kein interesse daran sich damit auseinander zu setzen, die überlegen sich nur wie sie die radfahrer torpedieren können ;-)


----------



## TheDeep (28. Oktober 2006)

ein noch: ich beginne zu glauben, dass die helmgegner über die angebliche wirkungslosigkeit und gefahrenpotentierung nur ein argument suchen um nicht sagen zu müssen, dass sie zu eitel und bequem sind. nochmal   juk! 

es ist ja immer so, dass jmd gegen einschnitte in seine persönlichen rechte mit einem aufschrei reagiert. <-- warum sperrt die polizei denn auch für nicht hooligans die strasse vor dem stadion. ich glaube ich bin alt genug die gefahren selbst einzuschätzen. ich überlege mir grade, ob ich einfach mal einen poll öffne,  WARUM die leute keine helme tragen. vorschläge für antwortmöglichkeiten bei interesse an mich ;-)


----------



## juk (28. Oktober 2006)

Nicht immer muss das eine Glaubensfrage sein. Ich bin durchaus der Meinung, daß ein Helm sinnvoll ist und im Falle eines Falles schlimmeren Schaden durchaus verhindern *kann*. Nichtsdestotrotz erlaube ich mir ein IMHO geringes Restrisiko und verzichte auf dem Radweg auf meinen Helm. Sicher bin ich dort mehr gefährdet als auf dem Fußweg, aber man kann sich einfach nicht vor jeder möglichen Gefahr schützen.
Es sind leider auch schon PKWs in Fußgängergruppen gefahren.


----------



## TheDeep (28. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Nicht immer muss das eine Glaubensfrage sein. Ich bin durchaus der Meinung, daß ein Helm sinnvoll ist und im Falle eines Falles schlimmeren Schaden durchaus verhindern *kann*. Nichtsdestotrotz erlaube ich mir ein IMHO geringes Restrisiko und verzichte auf dem Radweg auf meinen Helm. Sicher bin ich dort mehr gefährdet als auf dem Fußweg, aber man kann sich einfach nicht vor jeder möglichen Gefahr schützen.
> Es sind leider auch schon PKWs in Fußgängergruppen gefahren.



für solche fälle habe ich dem michelinmännchen seine klamotten abgekauft ;-)

und wenn alles zu spät scheint geh ich wie das hb männchen einfach in die luft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (28. Oktober 2006)

TheDeep schrieb:


> was ich eigentlich damit sagen will ist, dass die statistiken in BEIDE RICHTUNGEN fehlerhaft sind. und Juk imponiert mir schon ein bissel zwar zu sagen er trage keinen helm, aber trotzdem sagt der helm bringt was!



Nochmal: *Ich bin Helmträger!* Auf dem Trail und auf der Straße! Auf dem Radweg halte ich es für übertrieben, dort fahre ich mit wachem Verstand und offenen Augen!

Jetzt werde ich mal polemisch und unsachlich:
Ihr wollt doch alle nur mit Helm auf dem Radweg fahren, damit ihr noch rücksichtsloser fahren könnt, und damit lieber andere als euch selbst gefährdet!


----------



## TheDeep (28. Oktober 2006)

für meinen fauxpas auf meinem 12'' Laptop und deinem grossen foto den helm nicht erkannt zu haben 

ich überfahre seit ich helmträger bin immernoch genauso viele kleine hunde und alte leute mit dem rad wie vorher... keinen mehr oder weniger, also muss ich dein argument leider entwerten


----------



## Speedskater (28. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Du hast Dich gerade selber disqualifiziert! Dir gehen die Argumente aus, also fängst Du an andere zu beleidigen. Sehr überzeugend!
> Btw, willkommen auf meiner Ignorierliste! Du kannst Dir also jede an mich gerichtete Antwort sparen!



Ich liebe Leute die austeilen wollen, aber nicht in der Lage sind einzustecken.


----------



## Sic Rider (28. Oktober 2006)

ich auch! man sollte beachten dass leute, die nicht einstecken können, auch nicht richtig austeilen können!!


----------



## Sic Rider (28. Oktober 2006)

ich bin einmal mit mäßig schwung durch einen bombenkrater auf meiner örtlichen DH-piste gefahren. bei der aus fahrt ist mein vr weggerutscht und ich bin in einen dornenbusch geflogen. der hat mich zwar ab gefangen, bin
aber trotzdem mit dem kopf gegen nen baum geknallt! ohne helm hätte das richtig weh getan...


----------



## TheDeep (28. Oktober 2006)

ihr solltet euch einfach mal die art und weise und vor allem den ton angewöhnen, der einer gesunden diskussion angemessen ist, dann werden HÖFLICHE Mitglieder nicht zu solchen Maßnahmen bewegt. es geht hier nicht um austeilen und einstecken sondern um eine thematik, die mit STREIT nichts zu tun haben sollte.. es geht nicht darum dass einer dem anderen die freundin ausgespannt hat.


----------



## juk (28. Oktober 2006)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich liebe Leute die austeilen wollen, aber nicht in der Lage sind einzustecken.



Jetzt hab ich dich doch gelesen. Ich bin so inkonsequent!
Aber dann zeig mir doch mal wo ich ausgeteilt habe. Den Beitrag möchte ich sehen, wo ich jemanden beleidigt habe.

Vielleicht hilft Dir Sic Rider bei der Suche. Viel Spaß!


----------



## TheDeep (28. Oktober 2006)

boah ist das geil hier. juk du bist so inkosequent. trägst helme aber nicht auf dem radweg. willst den kerl ignorieren und liest doch... lass mich raten du willst die finger von den frauen lassen, hast aber sogar eine?


----------



## Sic Rider (28. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> (...)
> Du hast Dich gerade selber disqualifiziert! Dir gehen die Argumente aus, also fängst Du an andere zu beleidigen. Sehr überzeugend!



das hört dich für mich nach einer umformung von "du bist zu dumm zum diskutieren" an


----------



## TheDeep (28. Oktober 2006)

Sic Rider schrieb:


> das hört dich für mich nach einer umformung von "du bist zu dumm zum diskutieren" an



das hört sich für mich nach ner fadenscheinigen begründung eines schlechten stils an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sic Rider (28. Oktober 2006)

meinungsfreiheit in deutschland


----------



## TheDeep (28. Oktober 2006)

aber meinungsfreiheit und narrenfreiheit sind unterschiedliche dinge. ich habe auch ein recht auf freie entfaltung meiner persönlichkeit, aber nur so lange wie ich andere dadurch nicht beeinträchtige... herzlich willkommen auf meiner ignore-list... wie du zuvor lesen kannst, bin ich ein freund sauberer fundierter und SACHLICHER argumentation. keiner persönlichen bewertungen. asche auf mein haupt, dass ich überhaupt den letzten post abgeschickt habe... aber ich habe da ein problem, dass ich nicht näher erläutern werde, da du dich auf den schlips getreten fühlen würdest!


----------



## Sic Rider (28. Oktober 2006)

ich eigentlich auch, aber wenn jemand (meiner meinung nach) beleidigend wird wars das, feddich


----------



## Yukio (28. Oktober 2006)

Hey, super, meine Fragestellung an deep ist unbeachtet geblieben, dann brauch ich ja wenigstens das Offensichtliche nicht nochmals zu erläutern. Und ich dachte schon...


----------



## juk (28. Oktober 2006)

*seufz*
Ich setz mir jetzt nen Helm auf und fahr in' Wald!


----------



## trekkinger (28. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich.  Aber ja, immer. Der Gurt stört mich auch nicht und macht Sinn!


Ist beides eine Einrichtung, die im Falle eines Falles schützen soll. Auch der Gurt war zu Beginn absolut verpönt und die Gurtpflicht verhasst. Heutzutage ist das anlegen bei den meisten selbstverständlich. Auch auf der Autofahrt zum Bäcker, der sich vier Strassen weiter befindet, kann ein Gurt bereits zum Einsatz kommen. Und das ist bei gleicher Fahrt mit dem Fahrrad nicht anders. Somit finde ich nicht, dass der Vergleich hinkt.   

Die Ursache von Unglücken ist meist eine Verkettung von verschiedenen dummen Zufällen. Also muss man stets auf der Hut sein.

Und ja, ich hasse es auch, wenn meine Frisur zerknautscht wird. Ich fühle mit Dir!


----------



## Yukio (28. Oktober 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Und ja, ich hasse es auch, wenn meine Frisur zerknautscht wird. Ich fühle mit Dir!


Gut, dass ich mir darüber keine Gedanken zu machen brauche!


----------



## Sic Rider (28. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich mir darüber keine Gedanken zu machen brauche!



glatzkopp?


----------



## Yukio (28. Oktober 2006)

Sic Rider schrieb:


> glatzkopp?


Nöö, zwar militärisch kurz, aber ich trage im Straßenverkehr keinen Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JJ_Rafael (28. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Ich setz mir jetzt nen Helm auf und fahr in' Wald!



Hab ich auch grad gemacht, und ich lag 2 mal auf dem Boden wegen der Click's.
Jedesmal hab ich an den Thread hier denken müssen.

Gut, der Helm hat nie den Boden oder etwas anderes berührt, aber viel hat da nicht mehr gefehlt.


----------



## Sic Rider (28. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> ich trage im Straßenverkehr keinen Helm



ich dachte du wärst verfechter des helmtragens


----------



## Yukio (28. Oktober 2006)

Sic Rider schrieb:


> ich dachte du wärst verfechter des helmtragens


Wie kommst du bloß auf diese schreckliche Idee.  
*Natürlich nicht*. 

Für mich sind beide Seiten/Verfechter bestenfalls religiös anmutende Menschen, die sich seltenst mit den Hintergründen auseinandersetzen wollen. Ich bin Verfechter einer rationalen, technischen Einschätzung der Thematik und bevorzuge Tatsachen oder von mir aus auch Hinweise.


----------



## Canyon-ESX6 (28. Oktober 2006)

Das man über sowas heutzutage noch diskutiert ist schon traurig.

*Logisch das man immer mit Helm fährt wenn man was im Köpfchen hat!!!*

Es ist erschreckend das hier soviele vorallem in der City ohne fahren. Denn dort sind die gefahren durch Bordsteine und Fahrzeuge sowie Fußgänger ja IMMENS hoch im Vergleich zur normalen Waldtour... Weiß nicht wo da die Logik liegt, sollte man vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken...

Naja liegt in der Natur des Menschen das man es immer erst schmerzhaft erfahren muss.... Manche stehen nur nicht wieder auf!  

Na dann Hals und Beinbruch !!!


----------



## Yukio (28. Oktober 2006)

Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> Es ist erschreckend das hier soviele vorallem in der City ohne fahren. Denn dort sind die gefahren durch Bordsteine und Fahrzeuge sowie Fußgänger ja IMMENS hoch im Vergleich zur normalen Waldtour... Weiß nicht wo da die Logik liegt, sollte man vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken...


Komisch nur, dass ich ausschließlich beim Biken im Wald stürze, aber nie im Straßenverkehr. Das sind immer die üblen Autos hinter einem, die einen dann plattfahren. Mist, die Realität ist doch so etwas von unlogisch. Mal drüber nachdenken...


----------



## Sic Rider (28. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Wie kommst du bloß auf diese schreckliche Idee.
> *Natürlich nicht*.
> 
> Für mich sind beide Seiten/Verfechter bestenfalls religiös anmutende Menschen, die sich seltenst mit den Hintergründen auseinandersetzen wollen. Ich bin Verfechter einer rationalen, technischen Einschätzung der Thematik und bevorzuge Tatsachen oder von mir aus auch Hinweise.



oh das tut mir leid, hab ich wohl falsch eingeschätzt. deine argumente waren bis jetzt immer pro helm, aber ich lieg meistens falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sic Rider (28. Oktober 2006)

@canyon:
wenn du glaubst, dass die gefahr, sich abzulegen durch bordsteine erhöht wird, dann will ich mal deine waldrunde sehen .
entweder die ist komplett asphaltiert oder du kannst erst seit zwei wochen fahrradfahren


----------



## GehroStefan (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich find's voll lächerlich dass ihr euch wegen so'm Dreck aufregt. Wer keinen helm aufziehen will soll's lassen, aber hinterher nicht maulen wenn die Birne verletzt ist. 

Ich bin bisher auch immer ohne Helm gefahren, einfach aus dem Grund weil ich keinen habe, werde mir aber demnächst einen kaufen. hab da einen von Alpina im Auge, taugen die was?


----------



## Canyon-ESX6 (28. Oktober 2006)

Ja nee ist klar.

Ich sagte die Gefahr ist in der City wesentlich größer und das ist so. Wenn du im Wald stürzt geht das viel eher glimpflich aus als in der belebten City. Wenn du über die Kreuzung fährst und ein Abbieger dich überzieht wird das auch wesentlich schlimmer ausgehen ohne Helm als wenn du dich im Wald auf den Boden legst...

Wenn du in der City die Strasse lang fährst und dich ein Auto abdrängt (wie mir passiert) und du hinknallst und mit dem Kopf auf den Bordstein wirst du nicht wieder aufstehen.

Wenn du auf dem radweg oder Fußweg fährst und ein Fußgänger dir vors Rad springt (vielleicht weil er nichts hört da Kopfhöhrer) und du wo gegen bretterst oder auf die Strasse ausweichen musst wird das ebenfalls nicht gut ausgehen.

Ist eigentlich alles ziemlich logisch oder? In der City ist die wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Unfall höher und wenn was passiert geht das definitiv schlimmer aus als im Wald...

edit: Ich bin auch lange nicht mehr hingeknallt. Ich fahre ziemlich aggressiv im Gelände, weiß aber wo die Grenzen sind. Unfälle hatte ich meist auf der Strasse im zusammenhang mit Autos ;-) Sind halt unterschiedliche Erfahrungen.

Im Gelände geht jeder selbst an seine Grenzen, wenn man hinknallt ist man selbst schuld. In der City kannst du so vorsichtig fahren wie du willst, wenn dich einer umfährt dann kannst du auch nichts daran ändern. Allein deshalb sollte man doch zumindest einen Helm tragen.

Aber soll jeder machen wie er will. Wenn es diejenigen mal richtig auf die Fresse legt mit Kopfverletzungen dann setzen sie einen Helm auf, dann haben sie es verstanden.


----------



## Moesch (28. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Nochmal: *Ich bin Helmträger!* Auf dem Trail und auf der Straße! Auf dem Radweg halte ich es für übertrieben, dort fahre ich mit wachem Verstand und offenen Augen!
> 
> Jetzt werde ich mal polemisch und unsachlich:
> Ihr wollt doch alle nur mit Helm auf dem Radweg fahren, damit ihr noch rücksichtsloser fahren könnt, und damit lieber andere als euch selbst gefährdet!



Wenn Du auf dem Trail oder auf der Straße unterwegs bist, fährst Du ja nicht mit "wachem Verstand und offenen Augen", weil Du ja nen Helm aufhast.  
Ok, ein bißchen übertrieben, aber das zeigt sehr gut, wie Du denkst.

Du widersprichst Dir selber irgendwie.
Du sagst auf dem Radweg brauchst Du kein Helm weil es ungefährlicher(warum auch sonst) ist aber passt dafür umso besser auf.
Wo ist da die Logik? 
Eher ist es anders herum, dass man auf den Trails und Straßen besser aufpassen sollte.


----------



## daywalker71 (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi

War länger offline, da es mich aufs Krankenlager verbannt hat... Mei... 

Nun schau ich hier in den Thread und muss feststellen... der lebt ja immer noch und die "Ohne Helmfahrer" sind ja noch immer nicht wie die Dinosaurier ausgestorben...

Sachen gibbes....

Bitte immer schön weiter ohne Helm fahren... dann kommt ihr hoffentlich bald auf die Lister der gefährdeten Arten und man darf Euch nicht mehr ohne Bestrafung im Strassenverkehr oder auf der Piste die ungeschützte Nuss knacken 

Grüßle
Helmträger seit unfreiwilligem Abstieg bei EINGESCHALTETEM und WACHSAMEN Verstand mit doppelten Kieferbruch, Platzwunden und Abschürfungen bis auf den Knochen am Kopf. Manchmal kommt man zum Hirn einschalten... wenn man dann noch über selbiges nach dem großen Bautz verfügt *WasMeintDerNunDamit?*


----------



## Franziskus (28. Oktober 2006)

bin letztens mit meiner freundin gerfahren. die hatte den Helm schön am Lenker... dann hab ich sie vor die wahl gestellt... der helm oder ich  

dann ging es doch auf einmal


----------



## Franziskus (28. Oktober 2006)

ach ja....

ich hatte 2 Unfälle bei denen ich sehr viel Glück hatte! einmal ohne Helm (vor 10 Jahren, seitdem fahr ich mit) und einmal mit Helm.

BEIDE fanden auf der Straße statt!!! Ich hab mich im Gelände noch NIE verletzt (auf Holz klopfen), auch nicht bei Alpencrosses oder Downhill im Bikepart.

Man kann noch so vorsichtig fahren aber auf der Straße hast du dein Leben nicht in deiner Hand!!! (gestern erst ist mir beinhahe ein Total Irrer mit 140Km/ auf der Landstraße in Auto geknallt)


----------



## juk (29. Oktober 2006)

Warum habt ihr Immer-mit-Helm-Fahrer eigentlich so ein großes Problem damit, wenn andere Leute eine andere Meinung haben? Für wen haltet ihr euch, daß ihr den Gelegentlich-ohne-Helm-Fahrern mangelnde Intelligenz unterstellt?

Die Radwege die ich in meinem Wohnort befahre, sind ohne Helm durchaus zu bewältigen. Was passieren kann immer, klar! Es kann aber auch passieren wenn ich zu Fuß gehe. Vollidiot der ich bin, gehe ich zu Fuß natürlich auch ohne Helm! 

Und bevor wieder einer etwas falsch versteht: Ich fahre mit Helm (auf dem Trail und auf der Straße)!


----------



## daywalker71 (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich sage so was in der Art weil ich schon mehr als einen zerdepperten Schädel sehen durfte... einen mal auf der Straße zusammen halten durfte bis der NA das Gröbste vorbereitet hatte...

Glaube mir, das sieht nicht lecker aus... 

Und wieso so aggressiv? Immerhin werde wir Helmträger doch auch als zu doof zum biken abgestempelt  

Wer austeilt sollte auch einstecken können aber genau da sind Helmträger im Vorteil... weil... da ist nix mit auf den Kopp kloppen


----------



## Yukio (29. Oktober 2006)

Sic Rider schrieb:


> oh das tut mir leid, hab ich wohl falsch eingeschätzt. deine argumente waren bis jetzt immer pro helm, aber ich lieg meistens falsch...


Ich versuche eine (meistens) möglichst neutrale Darstellung der Tatsachen und physikalischen Grundlagen wiederzugeben.

__________________________________________________

Ich wiederhole mich gern.
Bisherige Bilanz in den letzten mehr als 25 Jahren des Radfahrens auf der Straße und im Gelände:
Mehr als 35 Stürze, mindestens 95% davon im Gelände.
Eine Kopfverletzung durch Sturz auf das Kinn, unzählige Narben an den Fingeroberseiten, an einem Arm und Bein und im Gesicht. Zudem Verstauchungen beider Handgelenke und Prellungen / Verstauchungen beider Handballen (ich muss meine Falltechnik noch verbessern).

Muss ich mir nun Gedanken machen, weil mich noch nie jemand im Straßenverkehr zum Stürzen gebracht hat?

_________________________________________________

94% der Radfahrer auf der Straße tragen keinen Helm. Wenn die mal alle aussterben...

_________________________________________________

575 getötete Radfahrer und 686 getötete Fußgänger in 2005 (nur Straßenverkehr). Ist eine Helmpflicht für Fußgänger damit nicht auch vollkommen logisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim.lib (29. Oktober 2006)

ich fahre mit helm. zum glück hab ich ihn noch nicht wirklich gebraucht, aber wenn ich mal ohne fahre, flieg ich wahrscheinlich voll auf die fresse...


----------



## Journeyman (29. Oktober 2006)

Yukio, ich wiederhole mich auch gerne:
die Statistiken sind solange nicht aussagekräftig genug bis die Stürze mit Boden-/Kopfkontakt auch mitgezählt werden bei denen der Helm seine Schutzfunktion bewiesen hat.
Und da die nicht mitgezählt werden können, weil keine Sau rennt zum Krankenhaus und erzählt denen "Ich hab mich hingelegt, aber ist nichts passiert. Bitte registrieren sie das".

Zum Thema Strasse - Gelände:
Ich denke das man dahin gehend differenzieren muß ob man nun im Dorf (Bremen  )auf der Strasse radelt oder zum Beispiel in der berliner Großstadt.
Bis jetzt bin ich weder im Wald noch auf der Strasse sonderlich viel gestürzt. Muß aber auch dazu schreiben, daß ich im Wald vor mich hinradeln kann und meine Gedanken schweifen lassen kann, während ich im Strassenverkehr höllisch aufpassen muß welcher Depp da grad seine Runden dreht.
Ist zwar blöd, aber auf kurzen Strecken bis 2km trag ich auch keinen Helm, weils beim einkaufen einfach nur nervt mit Helm auf und ab.
Obwohl wenn ich Motorrad fahre bzw. fuhr hat es mich nicht gestört. *grübel*


----------



## trekkinger (29. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Es kann aber auch passieren wenn ich zu Fuß gehe. Vollidiot der ich bin, gehe ich zu Fuß natürlich auch ohne Helm!


Da muss man natürlich unterscheiden, ob man von alleine fällst oder von einem Auto angefahren wirst. Im ersteren Fall wird weniger passieren als bei einem Abflug per Rad. 



Yukio schrieb:


> 575 getötete Radfahrer und 686 getötete Fußgänger in 2005 (nur Straßenverkehr). Ist eine Helmpflicht für Fußgänger damit nicht auch vollkommen logisch?


Nicht wirklich. Es sind ja nunmal wesentlich mehr Fussgänger unterwegs als Radfahrer. Daher relativieren sich die genannten Zahlen.
Trotzdem passe ich auch als Fussgänger darauf, typische Gefahren von vornherein zu vermeiden oder zu minimieren, versuche immer Augenkontakt herzustellen und schaue an einer grünen Fussgängerampel, ob sich nicht doch ein Autofahrer nähert. 
Wir sind alle nur Menschen: Gestern hätte ich bei einer Rückwärtsfahrt beinahe einen Passanten mitgenommen, er lief einfach, von mir unbemerkt, in einem ungüstigen Fall los und war erst im letzten Moment im Heckfenster zu sehen. Zum Glück rechtzeitig.


----------



## juk (29. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Ich denke das man dahin gehend differenzieren muß ob man nun im Dorf (Bremen  )auf der Strasse radelt oder zum Beispiel in der berliner Großstadt.


 
Die Gefahren der von mir genutzten Radwege kann ich sehr gut einschätzen, da ich sie kenne. Der ein oder andere Helmfanatiker hier kennt sie leider nicht, möchte mich aber trotzdem bevormunden. 



daywalker71 schrieb:


> Wer austeilt sollte auch einstecken können aber genau da sind Helmträger im Vorteil... weil... da ist nix mit auf den Kopp kloppen



Wer teilt denn hier aus? Wer unterstellt wem Blödheit?
Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem damit wenn ihr in der City mit Helm fahrt! Ich halte euch nicht für Idioten, weil ihr immer mit Helm fahrt. (Dafür finde ich sicher andere Gründe  )

Ich teile hier nicht aus, möchte daher auch nicht einstecken. In einer vernünftigen Diskussion sollte das möglich sein.

Und bevor wieder einer etwas falsch versteht: Ich fahre mit Helm (auf dem Trail und auf der Straße)!

Schönen unfallfreien Sonntag noch!
Jürgen


----------



## trekkinger (29. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Die Gefahren der von mir genutzten Radwege kann ich sehr gut einschätzen, da ich sie kenne. Der ein oder andere Helmfanatiker hier kennt sie leider nicht, möchte mich aber trotzdem bevormunden.


Bin zwar kein Fanatiker, aber als Befürworter bin ich ja quasi damit angesprochen.

Würde man die Helmpflicht einzelnen Personen auferlegen können, würde ich das in deinem Fall, vorausgesetzt Du würdest den Helm auf den Dir bekannten Wegen nicht tragen, auch nicht befürworten, da hier (relativ) sinnvoll mit umgegangen würde. Aber da man nunmal nicht alle einzeln beurteilen kann und es viele Radfahrer gibt die garkeinen Helm tragen, ist eine Diskussion für eine Einführung einer Pflicht nicht abwegig. Bevor das tatsächlich geschieht, sollte auf andere Mittel zurückgegriffen werden, wie z.B. Kampagnen und Aufklärungsarbeit. So kann man die Leute auch sensibilisieren. Zudem könnte man überlegen, im Falle eines Unfalls bei der Kostenverteilung zu berücksichtigen, ob ein Helm getragen wurde oder nicht. 

Der Vergleich hinkt zwar, aber mittlerweile gibt es ja auch eine Pflicht für Winterreifen. Wer zwar unverschuldet verunfallt wird, aber Sommerreifen drauf hatte, muss eben einen kleinen Anteil selbst tragen.




juk schrieb:


> Schönen unfallfreien Sonntag noch!
> Jürgen


Dito! 


Gruß
Kai


----------



## Sic Rider (29. Oktober 2006)

ich denk es jedem selbst überlassen, die gefahren der strecke einzuschätzen und mit oder ohne helm zu fahren. der kopf gehört ja schließlich seinem träger


----------



## Yukio (29. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Yukio, ich wiederhole mich auch gerne:
> die Statistiken sind solange nicht aussagekräftig genug bis die Stürze mit Boden-/Kopfkontakt auch mitgezählt werden bei denen der Helm seine Schutzfunktion bewiesen hat.


Du bist also der Ansicht, dass 6 % der helmtragenden Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr einen signifikante Einfluss auf die Anzahl der getöteten Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr haben. Das rechne mir mal vor!



trekkinger schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Es sind ja nunmal wesentlich mehr Fussgänger unterwegs als Radfahrer. Daher relativieren sich die genannten Zahlen.


Aah, wir erweitern die Argumentation. Kein Problem.

3 Straßenverkehrsunfälle
3.4 Unfälle nach Art der Verkehrsbeteiligung und Unfallfolgen

Unfälle mit Personenschaden 2005
Radfahrer: 78678
Fußgänger: 35267
Getötete bei Unfällen mit Radfahrern: 603
Getötete bei Unfällen mit Fußgängern: 704

___________________

5  Verunglückte
5.1 Verunglückte nach Art der Verkehrsbeteiligung und Ortslage 1978 - 2005
5.1.2 Getötete 2005
Innerhalb und außerhalb von Ortschaften
575 Radfahrer 
686 Fußgänger

aus: Verkehrsunfälle, Zeitreihen, 2005, Statistisches Bundesamt.

Was ist an deiner Aussage also falsch?

_________________________________________

Ist eine Helmpflicht für Fußgänger damit nicht auch vollkommen logisch?


----------



## trekkinger (29. Oktober 2006)

Yukio schrieb:


> Was ist an deiner Aussage also falsch?


Was Deine Statistik nicht wiederspiegelt ist, wieviele Radfahrer und Fussgänger insgesamt unterwegs sind oder bei was für Situationen die Getöteten jeweils verunglückt sind. 
Daher sehe ich mich (noch) nicht veranlasst, meine Aussage als falsch anzusehen. Da bedarf es schon einer besseren Erklärung. Wie wär's, wenn Du mal mit eigenen Worten erklärst, warum sie falsch sein soll? Die gebrachten Zahlen sind insgesamt noch viel zu nichtssagend.


----------



## Yukio (29. Oktober 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Wie wär's, wenn Du mal mit eigenen Worten erklärst, warum sie falsch sein soll? Die gebrachten Zahlen sind insgesamt noch viel zu nichtssagend.


Du weißt, was du da von mir begehrst? Die Interpretation von statistischen Erhebungen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bei Gelegenheit werde ich darauf eine Antwort geben. Das ist sehr kompliziert.



Ihr Götter gebt mir die geistigen Kräfte das zu bewältigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sic Rider (30. Oktober 2006)

wie man wohl sehen kann, sind die fußgänger schlechter dran als die radfahrer...


----------



## eLw00d (30. Oktober 2006)

> *Fahrt ihr mit Helm?*


Jaaaaa...

Sonst wäre mein Gesicht jetzt relativ unansehnlich.  
Ein sattes 3 Meter Ganzkörperbremsmanöver hat mein Kopf dank Helmkante sicher überstanden.  
Auf der bin ich nämlich die komplette Strecke rumgeschliddert.

Es war einmal ein "_kleiner_" drop... der, wenn man ihn mit 45 km/h anfährt, zu einem "_großen_" drop mutiert.
Nach gemessen 6 Meter bin ich mit meinem end-krass-geilen Gary Fisher hardtail  leicht unkomfortabel aufgekommen.
Der Physik sei Dank, sorgt großflächiger Oberflächenkontakt für geringere Bremswege. Denn so ist nur meine linke Hand in den Dornen gelandet.  

Erstaunlicherweise hab ich mir bei der Aktion aber nicht wirklich weh getan, konnte direkt aufstehen und gucken wie Martin, alias Lilebror genau die gleiche ******* baut.


----------



## Lilebror (30. Oktober 2006)

Man muss dazu sagen, ich stand noch oben am Hang als ich gesehen habe wie René (eLw00d) gestürtzt ist unmittelbar danach bin ich auch runtergehechtet und habe mich dann für 6m in die Lüfte erhoben und bin dann aber mindestens genauso unsanft gelandet wie mein Kompane.

--> Übermut tut selten gut 

Mein Helm hat bei meiner Seitwerts Landung jedenfalls das schlimmste verhindert, lediglich mein rechtes Knie und mein Oberschenkel haben leichte Blessuren abbekommen, weichem Waldboden sei dank.

Achja, ein Opfer hat es dann aber doch gegeben.




Schönes Adventure war das wohl, nur schade das es die Uhr nicht überlebt hat, naja besser sie als ich


----------



## Sic Rider (31. Oktober 2006)

deshalb fahr ich ohne uhr. bei mir ist beim riden nur das nötigste am mann.
aber ein 6m-drop mit nem hardtail?
respekt!


----------



## eLw00d (31. Oktober 2006)

Hab ihn auch erstmal gefragt, warum er ne Uhr angezogen hat.  

Der drop war nicht 6m tief, sondern die Sprungweite betrug 6m. Das ist dann doch noch ein erheblicher Unterschied.  
Sprunghöhe war nix berauschendes. Sonst könnt ich dank meiner wahnsinnig ausgereiften landetechnik wohl nicht mehr hier posten.  

btw: Man merkt, dass man mit nem hardtail irgendwann am Limit ist, aber bei der geposteten geschichte da oben, waren es wohl eher die Fahrer die limitiert haben.


----------



## Sic Rider (31. Oktober 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh!
ich denk schon, das wär selbst für nen profi echt aua geworden... 
aber mir hat der helm auch oft den schädel gerretetetetetetettete, ach shit,
gerettet so jetzt hab ichs´.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (31. Oktober 2006)

Hab auch mal gestottert (als kleines Kind). Das kann man behandeln!   

Also das hier war der Anlauf und rechts neben dem Baum (nicht auf dem Bild) Sind wir abgesprungen. Das geht da schon ein ordentliches Stück runter, deswegen habe ich es auch "drop" genannt. Aber die Weite kommt halt hauptsächlich durche die hohen Anfahrtsgeschwindigkeit (45 km/h) zustande.


----------



## Sic Rider (31. Oktober 2006)

früher konnte man das behandeln, damals hießdasnoch stottern...
wie hoch fliegt man da so? ich bin mal in winterberg 2,5m gedroppt, das war mit meinem 120mm-ht schon nicht ganz schön, ich hätt aber auch mehr aushalten können.


----------



## Lilebror (31. Oktober 2006)

von der höhe betrug es etwa einen Meter, man muss jedoch noch erwähnen das hinter diesem Drop nur aufgerundete 10m Bremsweg vorhaden waren.

In so fern war die Bremstechnik, von uns schon recht gut angewand 

Ich muss wohl an dieser Stelle erwähnen das wir nicht wirklich geübte Biker sind, auf jedenfall nicht was das landen angeht, der Flug war ja vom aller feinsten .
Wie der vorbeikommende Spaziergänger sagte:" bevor man sich in die Lüfte erhebt sollte man Sicher landen können," die weisheit hätte mir ja auch mal jemand etwas früher erklären können oder ?


----------



## Sic Rider (31. Oktober 2006)

ich überleg mir vor nem jump immer reiflich, ob überhaupt die chance besteht dass ich ihn landen kann...
aber moschen is ja auch lustig


----------



## eLw00d (31. Oktober 2006)

Das Laub war weich, das hab ich vorher mit allergrößter Vorsicht optisch genau inspiziert, so dass ich wusste dass man ruhig mal mit ordentlich Bumms da runter springen kann... 



Lilebror schrieb:


> Ich muss wohl an dieser Stelle erwähnen das wir nicht wirklich geübte Biker sind


Er schließt immer von sich auf andere müsst ihr wissen.


----------



## Lilebror (31. Oktober 2006)

Na, wie lange hat der Herr den sein MTB ? 

*Hust* Bunnyhop *Hust*


----------



## eLw00d (31. Oktober 2006)

Mit dem Husten würd ich mal zum Arzt. Hört sich nicht gut an!


----------



## Sic Rider (1. November 2006)

Lilebror schrieb:


> Na, wie lange hat der Herr den sein MTB ?
> 
> *Hust* Bunnyhop *Hust*



Ich?!?


----------



## Lilebror (1. November 2006)

Nee der eLw00d war gemeint


----------



## Edoardo (2. November 2006)

Also gut, dann versuche ich nochmal ruhig und sachlich zu wiederholen, was ich sagen wollte/will:

1. Ich glaube schon, daÃ ein Helm schÃ¼tzen kann, je nach Sturz. Ich knall lieber mit Helm gegen eine Bordsteinkante, als ohne Helm.

2. Am liebsten knall ich aber gar nicht gegen eine Bordsteinkante (oder sonstwas anderes).

3. Man kann im StraÃenverkehr die Gefahren sehr gut einschÃ¤tzen und zum grÃ¶Ãten Teil auch umgehen, wenn man sie kennt. Das heiÃt, man weiÃ zwar, daÃ man Vorfahrt hat, sieht aber ein, daÃ sie einem nichts bringt, wenn sich ein Autofahrer nicht daran hÃ¤lt.

4. Daher frage ich mich, woher dieses seltsame Argument kommt, daÃ einem nur noch der Helm hilft, wenn einem ein Auto die Vorfahrt nimmt. Man rechnet ja schlieÃlich damit, daÃ es so kommt und fÃ¤hrt dementsprechend so, daÃ in einem solchen Fall nichts passiert. Das hat bei mir immer funktioniert. Vielleicht kennen diejenigen hier, die das fÃ¼r unmÃ¶glich halten, den StraÃenverkehr einfach nicht gut genug, um das beurteilen zu kÃ¶nnen, wer weiÃ. Auf jeden Fall ist das mÃ¶glich, ich bin der lebende (!) Â der unverletzt lebende (!!) Beweis.

5. Und wenn ich sehe, daÃ ein FuÃgÃ¤nger KopfhÃ¶rer trÃ¤gt, dann behalte ich den ganz genau im Auge.

6. Aber nicht nur ihn.

7. Daher gilt 4. auch fÃ¼r andere Gefahren, zum Beispiel kleine Kinder und Hunde, aber das sagte ich ja bereits.

8. Bevor wir zur Helmpflicht kommen, kurz zum Gurt im Auto. Angenommen es sitzen mehrere Leute im Auto, hintereinander. Was sollen die vorne Sitzenden davon halten, wenn die hinten keine Gurte anlegen? Es gab mal einen Fall, in dem sich ein Werkzeugkasten bei 60km/h Aufprallgeschwindigkeit durch die Lehne der RÃ¼ckbank gebohrt hat. Nur durch seine kinetische Energie (und seine HÃ¤rte und die ÂWeicheÂ der Lehne, klar). Ich habÂ weiter oben schon dazu angeregt, im Auto mal bei 10km/h voll in die Eisen zu steigen. So ein Gurt bringt schon was und man braucht ihn regelmÃ¤Ãig, weil man beim Autofahren viel nÃ¤her am Grenzbereich zum Unfall lebt, als beim Radfahren. Und warum? Weil man auf engerem Raum schneller fÃ¤hrt. AuÃerdem wirken hier KrÃ¤fte, die man mit HÃ¤nden und Armen nicht mehr abstÃ¼tzen kann.

Da also ein umherfliegender Mensch eine groÃe Bedrohung fÃ¼r andere Leute darstellt, ist die Gurtpflicht nicht ganz verkehrt. Aber beim Radfahrern betrifft die helmlosigkeit des Helmlosen nur eben diesen, andere Leute nicht. Daher halte ich die Helmpflicht fÃ¼r unangemessen. Weil das Risiko allgemein viel niedriger ist und weil andere Leute davon nicht betroffen wÃ¤ren.

Oder anders: Radfahren ohne Helm ist _im StraÃenverkehr_ zwar _vielleicht_ weniger sicher, als mit Helm, aber noch lange nicht schwachsinnig, dumm oder sonstwie verwerflich. Es ist sogar sehr gut mÃ¶glich, sich ohne Helm mit hoher Sicherheit auf dem Rad durch den StraÃenverkehr zu bewegen.

Beim Gurt sieht das etwas anders aus. Abgesehen davon, daÃ man andere gefÃ¤hrden kann, wenn man keinen Gurt trÃ¤gt, ist hier die Ausgangssituation, bei der man die Schutzeinrichtung braucht, doch ganz anders, als beim Radfahren. Welchen Bremsweg hat zum Beispiel ein VW-Bus (sehr aufrechte Sitzposition, groÃe Windschutzscheibe) aus 10km/h? Laut Fahrschulformel:

Anhalteweg = Reaktionsweg + Bremsweg

Bremsweg = [(Geschwindigkeit in km/h)/10]Â² = 1m

Gute Bremsen (da reicht der Bus) bremsen besser, aber belassen wir es bei einem Meter.

(v.Â² heiÃt Âv null quadratÂ)

2ax = vÂ²-v.Â² â a = (vÂ²-v.Â²)/2x

x=1m; v=0km/h; v.=10km/h=2,78m/s (gerundet)

a = (-7,72mÂ²/sÂ²)/2m = -3,86m/sÂ² = 0,39 g

Also etwa vier Zehntel der Erdbeschleunigung. Ich will den sehen, der sich im Sitz hÃ¤lt, wenn er unerwartet mit fast der HÃ¤lfte seines Eigengewichtes nach vorne gedrÃ¼ckt wird. Eigentlich ja mit mehr als der HÃ¤lfte, weil die Bremsen ja besser sind, als hier angenommen.

Und 10km/h fÃ¤hrt man selten. Gut man bremst auch selten so stark es geht. Aber es kommt des Ã¶fteren vor, daÃ man stark bremsen muÃ. Und da hilft bloÃ ein Gurt. Es ist auch nicht gesagt, daÃ man sich gleich verletzt, wenn man in so einer Situation nicht angeschnallt ist, aber normal sitzen bleibt man nicht.

Aber beim Rad geht es um einen Helm. Der soll einen im schlimmsten Fall schÃ¼tzen, wenn also selbst die Bremsen nicht mehr reichen und man einen Abflug macht. Das kommt erstens reichlich selten vor und lÃ¤Ãt sich zweitens leicht verhindern, siehe oben.

Man kann die Unfallwahrscheinlichkeit beim Radfahrern im StraÃenverkehr stark reduzieren, wenn man gut aufpaÃt. Das ist Fakt. Freilich muÃ man dann die ganze Zeit gut aufpassen, aber das geht. Wer das nicht glaubt, kann es vielleicht nicht, soll kein Vorwurf sein, nicht jeder kann alles. Kopf hoch.

AuÃerdem hege ich eine bodenlose Abneigung gegen die Helmpflicht fÃ¼r Radfahrer, weil sie von jenen hartnÃ¤ckig gefordert wird, die damit angeben, immer den Helm aufzuhaben und nicht einsehen wollen, daÃ es auch sehr gut ohne geht. Weil diejenigen aus mir unerfindlichen GrÃ¼nden wollen, daÃ sich alle  Menschen den Moral(?)vorstellungen diese Forderer unterwerfen. Deshalb mag ich die Helmpflicht schon aus Prinzip nicht. Aber nicht nur deshalb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (2. November 2006)

falsch 
ich will den sehen der sich mit 25 km/h an einer laterne abstüzt die er nicht gesehen hat. da is die einzige knautschzone deine halswirbel.


----------



## Edoardo (2. November 2006)

Nicht falsch. Ich will erstmal einen sehen, der eine Laterne nicht sieht.

Warum meine Halswirbel? Wer ist so schlau und richtet seinen Kopf direkt nach vorne, wenn er merkt, daß er geradewegs in eine Laterne steuert?


----------



## eLw00d (2. November 2006)

Edoardo schrieb:


> Man kann im Straßenverkehr die Gefahren *sehr gut* einschätzen und zum *größten* Teil auch umgehen


Der kleine Teil, den man nicht sehr gut einschätzen konnte, bringt einen dann halt schonmal um. Shit happens.


----------



## Edoardo (2. November 2006)

Jo. Das hat schon Forrest Gump erkannt. Gilt auch fÃ¼r Autofahrer, Motorradfahrer, FuÃgÃ¤nger, *Hunde*, kleine Kinder (da habâ ich Ã¼brigens weiter oben ein tolles Beispiel gebracht)Â â¦

Vielleicht genauer lesen:

1. Der kleine Teil, den man nicht _umgehen_ konnte,
2. der bringt einen nicht um. Die harten Brocken kÃ¼ndigen sich viel eher an, als Kleinigkeiten. Kleinigkeiten die man nicht umgehen kann fÃ¼hren nicht gleich zum Unfall. Eine knackige Vollbremsung mit Stoppie kann einem manchmal viel mehr helfen, als so ein Helm. Weil der Helm dann gar nicht zum Zuge kommt. Zum GlÃ¼ck.

Was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen?


----------



## Marcel79 (2. November 2006)

Yes, I do !

http://www.kladblog.com/embedded.as...06/11/extreme_bike_face_plant.wmv&w=480&h=360


----------



## Sic Rider (3. November 2006)

das hatten wir hier schonmal. wenn der trottel so dumm ist, dann muss er halt die konsequnzen tragen. 
vollidiot! der hats echt verdient!


----------



## stephan- (27. Dezember 2006)

LTD Team schrieb:


> es gibt leute die sogar bei gefährilcheren dingen keinen helm tragen ...
> 
> hier zb : http://media.putfile.com/COACHELLAVALLEY
> 
> achtung, FSK 21.




Was für gestörte Idioten.. solchen Leuten ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.
Und das gestöhne von dem der am Boden liegt hört sich auch echt ganz toll an..
Affen.


----------



## romen52791 (27. Dezember 2006)

also ich trage nicht immer nen helm. manchmal kommt es kurzfristig das wir biken gehehn und dan haben ich ihn nicht dabei weil ich kein bock hab extra heim zu fahren um ihn zu hohlen. aba generrell nur helm.finde das unferantwortlich von manchen kleinen kiddis wo ihre bonzen rÃ¤der von ihren eltern bekommen und denken die habens drauf und voll auf pro machen und une helm fahren und dan auf die fresse knallen und nach ihra mama heulen.ich mein wenn man ein bike fÃ¼r 1000-2000â¬ hat kann man auch die ca.40â¬ fÃ¼r nen bmx helm oda die ca.100 fÃ¼r nen fullface ausgeben.

bleibt sauber steffen


----------



## Michel73 (27. Dezember 2006)

Ganz einfach. Motörhead hat es richtig erkannt "Life is a bitch", also "Das Leben ist unfair" - ich fahre immer mit Helm, da ich auch in 10 Jahren noch radeln möchte. Keine Diskussion. Wer ohne fährt ist muss auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBBTM (27. Dezember 2006)

So n helm wird doch überbewertet. Beste schutz is vorsicht.
zB sehe im sommer so geistfarher, schlecht verpackt in spandex und helm (ansichtssache) und fahren ohne licht mitten auf der strassen und machen sich noch dermaßen breit als ob se ne knautschzone hätten oder sowas... Also das hat nix mehr mit verstand zu tun


----------



## fone (28. Dezember 2006)

wenn man >25 jahre ohne helm durch die stadt gefahren ist, sieht man nicht ein, wieso man plötzlich helm tragen sollte.

wenn spitze felsen im weg liegen fällt das leichter.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahre nur mit Helm! Ohne läuft nichts.

Es gibt genügend Vollpfosten, die sich rücksichtslos im Verkehr bewegen und einen u.U. umnieten. Und dagegen kann man, wenns dumm kommt absolut  nichts tun. Vor allem gegen Autofahrer ist man machtlos, egal ob man Vorfahrt hat oder nicht.

Jeder, und ich meine absolut jeder, Biker ohne Helm ist ein Idiot! Wenn ich damit jemanden beleidigt habe, dann bedaure ich das kein Stück.


----------



## RUNNER-FAHRER (30. Dezember 2006)

also ich fahre immer mit helm mich hats einmal derbe wechgepackt aufen kopf zum glück hatte ich einen helm auf nach dem sturz war der helm gespalten nur noch die eußere plastikschale lielt das ganze zusammen 
nach dem sturz ist mir am kopf nichts passiert nichma kopfschnerzen 

möchte nicht wissen was passiert wäre wenn ich in diesem momemt keinen helm aufgehabt hätte


----------



## crasher-mike (30. Dezember 2006)

two wheels schrieb:


> Ich fnde ja, wer keinen Helm trägt, hat auch nichts drunter, was es zu schützen gäbe,



sehr geil ausgedrückt  

ich denke damit ist auch alles gesagt


----------



## mica. (30. Dezember 2006)

beim autofahren schnalle ich mich auch an und das aus gutem grund.
genauso wichtig ist auch ein helm zutragen beim biken.
aber wie die anschnallpflicht gibts auch bald eine helmpflicht. nur eine frage der zeit.

aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich selber in der stadt meistens ohne helm fahre, ich hoffe das ändert sich einmal.
im gelände ist er aber aufjedenfall pflicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RUNNER-FAHRER (30. Dezember 2006)

jo fände die helmpflicht auf deutschen straße auch sehr sinvoll stellt euch ma vor ihr kanllt mit dem kopf aufe motorhaube und verliert euer gedächniss 
kommt bestimmt blöd wenn ihr eure eigenen eltern, freunde, verwande oder sogar eure eigenen nahmen nicht mehr wisst oder ???
auserdem gibts ja auch schöne helme


----------



## KleinundMein (31. Dezember 2006)

Mittlerweile fahre ich immer mit Helm, habe auch mal gedacht, dass eine flotte US-Postal Muetze reicht, schliesslich passe ich ja auf, auch auf die anderen. 

Bis mir innerhalb eines kurzen Zeitraumes
- ein Kind aus einer angeheiterten Gruppe quer von der anderen Strassenseite vor das Vorderrad fuhr,
- eine 20-30 Personen starke 'Altersheimer-Gruppe', gesponsort von der lokalen Tageszeitung, definitiv keine Gasse liess,
- ein Hund sich aus einer langsamen Spaziergaengergruppe loest, und ich nur noch mit Bremsen / Fussaufsetzen (wie auch immer) verlangsamen/ausweichen konnte. Ja, vielleicht war ich auch ein wenig schnell.

Ein paar Monate spaeter habe ich dann einen Zaun versetzt (kinetische Energie), allerdings schon mit Helm. Auch wenn in diesem Fall nur Knie und Ellbogen betroffen waren, war ich doch recht froh, einen Helm auf gehabt zu haben, haette ja auch ... . Auch Alter schuetzt vor Bloedheit nicht.  

Ach so, was den Kopf angeht: Ihr habt nur einen.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Januar 2007)

Mit Helm sehe ich eh viel geiler aus  
Was für ne Frage ?
Immer mit !!!!.............guck dir doch die Deppen bei "PINBIKE" an, die sich ohne Helm den Kopp zehrmahlen !!!


----------



## dkc-live (2. Januar 2007)

fahr auch nich ohne helm. hab sogar schon einen zerbrochen wei. ich auf ne nasse wurzel gesprungen bin.
ich kann den neuen giro havoc echt empfehlen super preisleistung


----------



## homehh (2. Januar 2007)

Früher dachte ich auch, Helm- Nein Danke, ja bis ich selbst auf die NAse gefallen bin und seitdem eine "superschicke" Narbe in meinem Gesicht haben darf. Danach hab ich mir sofort einen Helm besorgt und fahre seitdem nicht mehr ohne. Leider etwas zu spät meine Einsicht. 
Ich hoffe das es der Ohne-Helm-Fraktion nicht auch so ergeht (man denkt ja einen selbst kann sowas nie passieren)und sie rechtzeitig umdenken.


----------



## dkc-live (2. Januar 2007)

schließ mich an. ich finde die ohne helm fraktion genauso dumm wie die gelegenheits aber auf keinen fall in der stadt helm fraktion (meine freundin eingeschlossen). in der stadt passieren nunmal die meisten unfälle. und ein helm schützt wunderbar vor windschutzscheiben


----------



## Huba (4. Januar 2007)

Moin,


> Ach so, was den Kopf angeht: Ihr habt nur einen.


Wäre mal eine Idee das Ding zum denken zu benutzen...:
http://www.freewebs.com/hardshellmagazin/

Tschüß,
Huba


----------



## Sisu (4. Januar 2007)

.....in der Stadt, wenn ich zum Einkaufen radl (mit meinem"Stadtrad").....ohne Helm(wahrscheinlich aus Gewohnheit)......aber zum richtigen Biken immer mit Helm!

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## kawa (4. Januar 2007)

.....Kleine Real-Storie gefällig?....


...man schrieb den 31.12.2006,als ein MTB-Biker seine letzte
lockere GA-Einheit für 2006 absolvierte.Nichts besonderes,alles locker
und leicht-schnell noch auf einen betonierten Landwirtschaftsweg abgebogen und den letzten kleinen Hügel hoch-alles bekanntes und 
hunderte Mal abgefahrendes Terrain.Es hatte schon leichte Dämmerung
eingesetzt,der Biker rollt gerade in die Abfahrt und beginnt an Fahrt aufzu-
nehmen(15km/H?) als er beschloß,seine Sonnenbrille zwecks besserer Sicht,
nach oben zu schieben.......
...just in diesem Moment kippt das Vorderrad weg..., verdutzt und 
völlig überrascht denkt der Biker noch...shit,nix gut....bevor er hart-Radfahrer
typisch- seitlich mit Arm/Schulter auf den Beton aufschlägt-dummerweise
lässt es sich zu 90% !!!!,selbst bei solchen kleinen Stürzen nicht vermeiden, das man trotzdem mit dem Kopf aufgeschlägt......so auch im Falles dieses Bikers- der trotz einschlägiger Negativ-Erfahrung und auch besseren Wissens-
wie immer im uneinsichtig ist und im GA-Training lieber eine "coole dicke Strickmütze" aufsetzt, während sein *Helm* zu Hause liegt oder nur
bei Fahrtechniktraining,Wettkämpfen oder anspruchsvollen Touren zum Einsatz kommt.

Nach dieser wieder mal schmerzhaften Lextion-und mit viel Glück, Dank der dicken Strickmütze am Kopf(dem wichtigsten Körperteil) nur Abschürfung und Prellung des Wangenknochens ,so das dem Biker in diesem Fall ein 
Notaufnahmebesuch und eine weitere hässliche Narbe erspart blieb.

Der betreffende Biker fuhr nach diesem "kleinen Zwischfall" noch die restlichen 5km nach Hause und hatte dann zum Silvesterabend genug Zeit,mit einem Eisbeutel am Kopf,gestauchten Handgelenken einer stark geprellten Schulter ..., darüber nachzudenken das es vielleicht doch langsam 
mal ratsam wäre den *Helm* nicht nur als lästige Notwendigkeit zu
betrachten..........

Also ich möchte keinen vorschreiben einen Helm aufzusetzten,auch keinen anderen belehren - ich denke die Tatsachen sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache, entweder man lernt aus den Erfahrungen anderer oder man macht diese irgendwann selber.....


Ps: Sturzursache war ein kleine Querrinne im Beton,die das Rad querstellte
     hunderte Mal drüber gefahren-nix passiert.....so ganz gehen


----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Wer einen Helm braucht, kann nicht fahren.



Naja, das seh ich ein wenig anderst, aber fahr ruhig weiter ohne Helm  ... tztztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehroStefan (7. Januar 2007)

Ich würd sagen, wer keinen Helm aufhat kann irgendwann nicht mehrfahren.


----------



## KleinundMein (7. Januar 2007)

Huba schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wäre mal eine Idee das Ding zum denken zu benutzen...:
> http://www.freewebs.com/hardshellmagazin/
> ...



Gegen Panzerbeschuss helfen sie auch nicht.   

Es gibt auch Leute, die Loecher fuer Gardinenleisten ohne Schutzbrille in die Decke bohren. Um den Metallsplitter aus der Linse zu entfernen, gibt es ja Augenaerzte.

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Diskussion bzgl. der Sicherheitsgurte in den 60ern (ja, die waren auch nicht die Kroenung), nun ja, muss jeder selber wissen.
Was das Denken angeht: das ist das einzige fuer das ich bezahlt werde, mit allem anderen kann ich kein Geld verdienen, zumindest nicht annaehernd genug.


----------



## stephan- (7. Januar 2007)

KleinundMein schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die Loecher fuer Gardinenleisten ohne Schutzbrille in die Decke bohren. Um den Metallsplitter aus der Linse zu entfernen, gibt es ja Augenaerzte.



Was habt ihr für Decken?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Januar 2007)

Stahlbeton


----------



## KleinundMein (7. Januar 2007)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Stahlbeton



so isses.

Aus den Lehmhuetten sind wir schon raus.  *eg*


----------



## stephan- (7. Januar 2007)

Also mir sind bisher nie Metallsplitter entgegengekommen..
Naja, back to topic


----------



## AntiDauerzocker (7. Januar 2007)

Ich fahr eigentlich auch nur mit Helm. Außer mit meinem Oma-Fahrrad beim Zeitungen austragen. Das ist nur Haus zu Haus Verkehr.

Wer ohne Helm im Gelände fährt ist bescheuert. Aber vielleicht kann er ja dann ganz cool im Krankenhaus den Mietzen die er dort sieht erzählen was er für ein Hardcorebiker ist und dass Helme was für Anfänger sind. Falls er es noch im Krankenhaus erzählen kann.


----------



## KleinundMein (7. Januar 2007)

stephan- schrieb:


> Also mir sind bisher nie Metallsplitter entgegengekommen..
> Naja, back to topic



Mir *vorher* auch nicht. 

Die meisten Unfaelle passieren eben unerwartet, ohne Panzerbeschuss und Atombomben-Abwurf.

BTW, auch mit Privatversicherung ist das mit den 'Karbolmaeuschen' nicht so toll.


----------



## nikolauzi (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo, 
habe nochmal gesucht wegen dem ominösen Krefelder Helmurteil (Ihr erinnert Euch: Kind ohne Helm von Auto in einer Einfahrt angefahren).

Nun gab es einen sinnvollen Fortgang:
http://www.adfc.de/3473_1

Es gibt also doch noch ein wenig Vernunft
Dennoch: nicht ohne meinen Helm 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (9. Januar 2007)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe nochmal gesucht wegen dem ominösen Krefelder Helmurteil (Ihr erinnert Euch: Kind ohne Helm von Auto in einer Einfahrt angefahren).
> 
> Nun gab es einen sinnvollen Fortgang:
> ...


Gut für das Kind.

Aber der Vorfall trägt hoffentlich auch so dazu bei, dass das Tragen eines Helms im allgemeinen zur Selbstverständlichkeit wird. Bei den Kleinen sowie auch bei den Grossen! Gerne auch ohne Pflicht.


----------



## Monsterwade (9. Januar 2007)

Gerade in der Stadt ist die Unfallwahrscheinlichkeit für "normale" Biker am höchsten. 
Hatte selbst mal einen Salto Mortale über eine Saab-Motorhaube,
die unvermittelt vom Parkplatz über den Radweg auf die Strasse einbiegen 
wollte: Kopf heil (dank Helm), aber Rippen gebrochen.

Hab aber auch schon einen Kollegen verloren, der sein Hirn am Baum gelassen
hat. Ohne Helm. Die Aussage der Ärzte könnt ihr euch wohl denken.

Fazit: Immer mit Helm. Auch auf der Piste.


----------



## Centi (9. Januar 2007)

Die Sache ist doch ganz einfach!  

Wer was im Kopf hat schützt ihn, wer nicht...


----------



## stoppl (9. Januar 2007)

also ich würde auch gern nen helm tragen der mein kopf schützt, nur habe ich noch keinen gefunden der annähernt passt!!
und dann auch nich soviel kostet wie ein ausgewachsener motorradhelm!!!

also wenn da jemand vorschläge hat ,

gerne hier



danke


ps: hab nen wirklich großen schädel!!!!


----------



## -RMX- (9. Januar 2007)

ich find es selbstverständlich auf den trails mit helm zu fahren...schaut euch doch mal filme wie "disorder" oder "roam" an. die pros fahren ja auch alle mit helm (mit aussname von cam zink) also ich hab jedenfalls auf den dirts immer nen helm auf


----------



## Centi (9. Januar 2007)

stoppl schrieb:


> also ich würde auch gern nen helm tragen der mein kopf schützt, nur habe ich noch keinen gefunden der annähernt passt!!
> und dann auch nich soviel kostet wie ein ausgewachsener motorradhelm!!!
> 
> also wenn da jemand vorschläge hat ,
> ...



*Na das ist ja wirklich sch...*

Habe da einen von Bell, der extra für große Köpfe gemacht ist (ist passend für einen Kopfumfang von 58-65 cm). Der Bell Sequoia FS. Er ist neu, schwarz und für 30,- Euro + Versand zu haben (EVK 59,95). 

Bei Interesse einfach melden.

*Bikende Grüße * 

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (9. Januar 2007)

stoppl schrieb:


> also ich würde auch gern nen helm tragen der mein kopf schützt, nur habe ich noch keinen gefunden der annähernt passt!!
> und dann auch nich soviel kostet wie ein ausgewachsener motorradhelm!!!
> 
> also wenn da jemand vorschläge hat ,


Mein Vorschlag wäre, einfach mal die SuFu zu benutzen oder gar einen Thread dazu zu eröffnen.


----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (10. Januar 2007)

Muss man darüber noch reden? Wer ohne Helm fährt, ist entweder ein Poser, der meint, er könnte schlecht aussehen, oder einfach nur lebensmüde. Ich würde hier nicht mehr schreiben können, wenn ich keinen Helm getragen hätte. Dann hätte meine Schadelplatte schon vom Teer gekratzt werden müssen...


----------



## Bonsaidesign (10. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich einen hätte würde ich! 
Nein, ich baue gerade wieder mein Bike auf und da ist ein helm pflicht, den koofe ich mir noch passend!
Hab zwar nen Downhillhelm, aber den werde ich nicht benutzen beim normalen biken!

Dann eher den Snowboardhelm! Da hätte ich sogar im Winter warme Ohren! *g


----------



## NikkyD (10. Januar 2007)

Helm = Godmode ... es is immer wieder schön wie leichtsinnig Leute sind, meinen dass sie mit Helm nicht mehr sterben könnten, LÄCHERLICH.
Auf Trails sollte man n Helm anziehen, aber wenn ich einfach nur ne gemütliche Runde fahr, da is das Risiko so gross wie überall. Auch als Fussgänger kannste sterben und ich hab noch keinen mit Helm gesehen.


----------



## Georgme (10. Januar 2007)

NikkyD schrieb:


> Helm = Godmode ... es is immer wieder schön wie leichtsinnig Leute sind, meinen dass sie mit Helm nicht mehr sterben könnten, LÄCHERLICH.
> Auf Trails sollte man n Helm anziehen, aber wenn ich einfach nur ne gemütliche Runde fahr, da is das Risiko so gross wie überall. Auch als Fussgänger kannste sterben und ich hab noch keinen mit Helm gesehen.



selbs bei einer "gemütlichen" runde kann einiges passieren.wie bei mir geschehen, hab ich ne gemütliche runde auf nem radweg gemacht, kommt doch aus dem gebüsch ein schäferhund angesprungen und hat mich vom rad geholt!....


----------



## stephan- (10. Januar 2007)

Durch die vom Helm gegebene Sicherheit traut man sich eben auch entsprechend mehr zu. Merke ich selbst.

Daher habe ich auch "Schiss" davor, wenn ich mal einen Fullface aufhabe.. ich bin mir schon fast sicher dass ich mich dann übernehme..


----------



## Georgme (10. Januar 2007)

stephan- schrieb:


> Durch die vom Helm gegebene Sicherheit traut man sich eben auch entsprechend mehr zu. Merke ich selbst.
> 
> Daher habe ich auch "Schiss" davor, wenn ich mal einen Fullface aufhabe.. ich bin mir schon fast sicher dass ich mich dann übernehme..



übernehme oder übergebe??....


----------



## stephan- (10. Januar 2007)

Nach dem Übernehmen evtl noch Übergeben. Mal sehen


----------



## ILJA (10. Januar 2007)

gibts eigentlich bei helmen genormte größen (kopfumfang hab ich so ca. 57cm). Ich würde mir gerne meinen im Netz bestellen, da mein local leider keine große auswahl hat. Besonder interessiere ich mich für giro. (atmos, monza oder stylus, also alles so die 300g kategorie...muss mich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig überwinden, darum ungern was schwereres)
Kann mir einer nen Internetshop nennen, der nen großes Giroangebot hat?


----------



## stephan- (10. Januar 2007)

Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir einen Fullface bestelle aus dem Netz.
Denn hier in den Läden gibts keine soweit ich weiß.
Kopfumfang hab ich um die 60cm schätze ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (10. Januar 2007)

1. Frage: Gibt es bei Specialized einen Austauschservice? Ich muss meinen guten alten Decibel leider aufgrund einiger Stürze in den Ruhestand schicken Ist erst 16 Monate alt...
2. Frage: Hat Specialized eine Vertretung bzw. Hotline in Deutschland, wo man mal nachfragen kann? Ich glaube nämlich nicht...


----------



## Schmittler (11. Januar 2007)

BAO-Teamfahrer schrieb:


> 1. Frage: Gibt es bei Specialized einen Austauschservice? Ich muss meinen guten alten Decibel leider aufgrund einiger Stürze in den Ruhestand schicken Ist erst 16 Monate alt...
> 2. Frage: Hat Specialized eine Vertretung bzw. Hotline in Deutschland, wo man mal nachfragen kann? Ich glaube nämlich nicht...




sicher, sicher!!! hat er! hab zwar keine nummer, wo du anrufen kannst, aber specialized hat das definitiv


----------



## dkc-live (24. Januar 2007)

Mein Kopf wäre heute Abend Grütze auf dem Waldweg gewesen.
Ich habe eine Eisenstange übersehen und bin Frontal dagegen!!!.
Ich bin dann zum Arzt und die haben mich mit Rettungswagen ins Krankenhaus gebracht. Es bestand der verdacht auf Halswirbelbruch!!! Die Ärzte haben gesagt es hätte ganz leicht eine Querschnittslähmung werden können!
Zum glück hat mich mein Helm jedoch vor dem schlimmsten bewahrt. Ich kann nur sagen "Da hab ich nochmal Schwein gehabt...".

Also Jungs wenn ihr meint ein Helm is uncool und ich Stürze nicht, dann sied ihr total beschränkt!!! Also fahrt mit Helm und schützt eure Rübe!!!


----------



## Thunderbird (24. Januar 2007)

Wie soll ein Helm vor einem Halswirbelbruch schützen?

Wie muss man sich diese Stange vorstellen?
Senkrecht im Boden und du bist dagegen?

Frage: hast du eine Radbrille angehabt?

Zu dieser Jahreszeit ist Helm mir leider _zu _"cool" und wer sein Tempo 
und seinen Fahrstil nicht seiner Schutzausrüstung anpassen kann, sollte 
unbedingt auch mit Helm zum Bäcker fahren.

Thb


----------



## lix (24. Januar 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zu dieser Jahreszeit ist Helm mir leider _zu _"cool"...
> Thb


 
Schwaches Argument. - Es gibt sowas wie Mützen zum Tragen unter dem Helm. 



Thunderbird schrieb:


> ...
> ...und wer sein Tempo
> und seinen Fahrstil nicht seiner Schutzausrüstung anpassen kann, sollte
> unbedingt auch mit Helm zum Bäcker fahren.
> Thb


 
Totschlagargument. - Klingt wie: Nachts ist es kälter als draußen.
Helm als Freifahrtsschein?


----------



## Sweeet (24. Januar 2007)

lix schrieb:


> Totschlagargument. - Klingt wie: Nachts ist es kälter als draußen.
> Helm als Freifahrtsschein?


Nee, klingt eher wie eine Abbiegemöglichkeit in eine Risikokompensations-Diskussion .

Ich glaube, jeder, der länger sportlich radfährt, hat sich schonmal gesagt: _Ein Glück, dass ich nen Helm aufhatte!_ bzw.: _Mist, war ich blöd! Hätte ich doch nur nen Helm aufgehabt!_

Meinetwegen können sich erwachsene Menschen kaputtfahren, das steht ja jedem frei. Nur möchte ich dann nicht von deren Scheinargumenten genervt werden, mit denen sie sich selbst versuchen, etwas einzureden.


----------



## wilson (24. Januar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Mein Kopf wäre heute Abend Grütze auf dem Waldweg gewesen.
> Ich habe eine Eisenstange übersehen und bin Frontal dagegen!!!.
> Ich bin dann zum Arzt und die haben mich mit Rettungswagen ins Krankenhaus gebracht. Es bestand der verdacht auf Halswirbelbruch!!! Die Ärzte haben gesagt es hätte ganz leicht eine Querschnittslähmung werden können!
> Zum glück hat mich mein Helm jedoch vor dem schlimmsten bewahrt. Ich kann nur sagen "Da hab ich nochmal Schwein gehabt...".
> ...



Im bin froh, dass nichts Schlimmeres passiert ist. Allerdings hat in Deinem Fall der Helm nichts, aber auch gar nichts gebracht. Das sage ich als überzeugter Helmträger.


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2007)

Sweeet schrieb:


> Ich glaube, jeder, der länger sportlich radfährt, hat sich schonmal gesagt:



_Mist, wieso hab ich nur meine Schienbeinschoner vergessen...?_

Seti dem hab ich eine 6x2cm Narbe am Bein. Und das war eine, EINE EINZIGE Ausfahrt, bei der ich die Schoner nicht dabeihatte. So schnell kanns gehen. Deswegen: Lieber eine Runde schwitzen, tut weniger weh...


----------



## dkc-live (24. Januar 2007)

doch der helm is gebrochen. ich bin nach vorne gebeugt mit dem helm gegen eine Eisenstange die über den weg ging!!! der hat den schlag abgefangen.s osnt wäre mein kopf zu stark gestaucht wurden und mein hirn hätte es auf dem weg verstreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windchill (24. Januar 2007)

Wer keinen Helm trägt, hat nix zu schützen. 

Das waren jetzt einfach mal meine Worte, die ein etwas vorlauter Jugendlicher letztes Jahr an der Ampel hören musste.


Wer mag Chips oder Gummibärchen?


----------



## Der Stefan (24. Januar 2007)

Auch nochmal: Wer mit dem Bike gegen ne Eisenstange fährt ist dumm!!!


----------



## TheDeep (24. Januar 2007)

Abends = Dunkel! Dunkel = alle Katzen grau... 

Ich möchte behaupten, dass man des nachts nicht immer alles sofort sieht... selbst mit ner tollen Beleuchtung nicht. Ich glaueb nicht an Mr. Universe dem nie was passiert!


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2007)

Der Stefan schrieb:


> Auch nochmal: Wer mit dem Bike gegen ne Eisenstange fährt ist dumm!!!



lass doch einfach so unqualifizierte beiträge. danke

coffee


----------



## TimTailor (24. Januar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> doch der helm is gebrochen.



und schon wieder ein Beleg, dass die Industrie keine  gescheiten Helme herstellt. Ein Helm schützt nicht, wenn er bricht! Er kann durch die Verformung Energie aufnehmen, aber nur bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo er bricht. Das heißt im Klartext du warst zu schnell für deinen Helm  
Wie schnell warst du denn? 

Viele Grüße Tim, der trotz zweifel an der Tauglichkeit der heutigen Helme mit Helm fährt


----------



## Mad Maz (24. Januar 2007)

Ich sehe das ähnlich. Ein Helm kann vor sehr schmerzhaften und hässliche Abschürfungen schützen. Aber wenns an die schlimmen Verletzungen geht (Schädel, Schädelbasis, Halswirbel u.ä.) hilft er nicht viel.

Ich fahr aber auch immer mit und bei bedarf mit Mütze drunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (24. Januar 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ähnlich. Ein Helm kann vor sehr schmerzhaften und hässliche Abschürfungen schützen. Aber wenns an die schlimmen Verletzungen geht (Schädel, Schädelbasis, Halswirbel u.ä.) hilft er nicht viel.
> 
> Ich fahr aber auch immer mit und bei bedarf mit Mütze drunter.



Genau so  
Egal, wieviel der Helm nun abfängt, dem Kopf geht's auf jeden Fall MIT Helm besser. Das reicht mir als Argument.


----------



## guhl (24. Januar 2007)

wikipedia: fahrradhelm

man beachte den punkt "Schutzwirkung und Gefährdungen" und die linksammlung... 

btw: ES SCHNEIT 

edit: was nicht heißt, dass ich ohne fahre


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2007)

Helm ist für mich unerlässlich, egal ob beim biken, skifahren oder klettern.

coffee


----------



## TimTailor (24. Januar 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> klettern.
> 
> coffee



Gutes Stichwort: Die Kletter Helme haben wenigstens einen Durschlagschutz, im Gegensatz zu den Radhelmen. Es gibt einen Kletterhelm, der auch fürs Rad freigegeben ist, der Quasi beide Mormen kombiniert. Wenn der nicht so be**** aussehen würde...

Aber mal imn Ernst: Das Thema ist schon hundertmal durchdiskutiert worden, und es kommen auch keinen neuen Argumente: Please CLOSE IT 

Grüße Tim


----------



## Der Stefan (24. Januar 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> lass doch einfach so unqualifizierte beiträge. danke
> 
> coffee



Hey, ich wollte ne sachliche Diskussionsgrundlage schaffen. Mimose...


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2007)

Der Stefan schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte ne sachliche Diskussionsgrundlage schaffen. Mimose...



und gleich noch einen drauf setzten? diskutieren geht bei mir anderst, vorallem die sachliche grudnlage fehlt mir bei deinen kurzkommentaren wirklich. das einzige was du hier geschafft hast, dich zu disqualifizieren in dem thread. 

coffee


----------



## Speichennippel (24. Januar 2007)

Helm gehört irgendwie dazu. Nur im Urlaub an der Nordsee, wenn ich mit dem Hollandrad spazieren fahre, setze ich keinen Helm auf. Macht da kein Mensch. Dumm eigentlich.

2 Beispiele aus dem Bekanntenkreis:

1 Kollege hat sich auf der Radrennbahn geschmissen. Schwere Kopfverletzungen, trotz Helm. Ohne wäre er jetzt Geschichte.

Eine ältere Bekannte ist beim Absteigen umgefallen (Fuß umgeknickt) und mit dem Kopf auf die Bordsteinkante geknallt. Heute ist sie ein Pflegefall. Sie hatte keinen Helm auf, mit Helm wäre heute alles gesund.

Bei Profiradrennen finde ich Helme doof, man erkennt die Fahrer so schlecht, sehen alle gleich aus... ....O.K. ist schwachsinnig dieses "Argument", sollte auch nicht ernst gemeint sein.


----------



## Danimal (24. Januar 2007)

TimTailor schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort: Die Kletter Helme haben wenigstens einen Durschlagschutz, im Gegensatz zu den Radhelmen.



Das stimmt so nicht. Wenn Du die alten Hartschalenhelme meinst, dann vielleicht. Die aktuellen, leichten Modelle (Petzl) weisen fast die identische Bauweise auf wie Radhelme, also in-mold-Verfahren mit Hartschaum innen und dünner Plastikschale aussen. Bei solchen Kletterhelmen wird oft kritisiert, dass bei mehreren Impacts (Steinschlag!) irgendwann ein Stein durchkommt, weil diese Helme konstruktionsbedingt die Schlagenergie aufnehmen, sich dabei verformen und irgendwann auch brechen. Dafür sind sie leichter und besser belüftet.

Mir haben Radhelme in 20 Jahren MTB bereits mehrmals das Leben gerettet. Sprüche wie "angepasst fahren, dann wäre nix passiert" oder "ohne Helm wäre auch nix passiert" kommen nur von Leuten, die a) dämlich sind und b) noch keinen Sturz gehabt haben.
Und bei Stürzen ist die Rechnung ganz einfach: Wer viel fährt, legt sich irgendwann mal hin, egal wie gut er fährt.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## guhl (24. Januar 2007)

oder er wird gelegt. von 1,7t auf 4 rädern, nachdem der fahrzeugführer leider die 100kg mit 2 rädern übersehen hat.


----------



## TimTailor (24. Januar 2007)

Hi Dan,
ich klettere selber nicht, von daher ist mein Wissen auch nur angelesen...
Jede Helmart unterliegt gewisssen Normen. Bei Fahrradhelmen gibt es, um das Prüfsiegel zu erlangen, keinen Durschlagschutz. Bei Kletterhelmen schon. Zumindest einen Aufschlag müssen Sie aushalten. Fahrradhelme leider nicht!

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2007)

Danimal schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Wenn Du die alten Hartschalenhelme meinst, dann vielleicht. Die aktuellen, leichten Modelle (Petzl) weisen fast die identische Bauweise auf wie Radhelme, also in-mold-Verfahren mit Hartschaum innen und dünner Plastikschale aussen. Bei solchen Kletterhelmen wird oft kritisiert, dass bei mehreren Impacts (Steinschlag!) irgendwann ein Stein durchkommt, weil diese Helme konstruktionsbedingt die Schlagenergie aufnehmen, sich dabei verformen und irgendwann auch brechen. Dafür sind sie leichter und besser belüftet.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan



deswegen auch beim klettern den klassischen  








scheiss aufs gewicht  sicherheit geht vor.

coffee


----------



## blackforest (24. Januar 2007)

Naja, wer halt härter unterwegs ist kann sich ja dafür auch den passenden Helm kaufen.

Skateschalen haben ja als äußere Schicht auch eine harte Schale, sollten auch en bisle mehr aushalten als die superleichten CC-Schalen.

Und wers halt im Bikepark stehen lassen will kauft sich nen Fullface oder direkt nen Motocross-Helm. Und die Helme schützen definitiv nicht nur vor leichten Verletzungen. Das ist definitiv eine blödsinnige Aussage.


----------



## ILJA (24. Januar 2007)

dachte eigentlich auch bis vor kurzem ich sei mit Helm immer recht sicher unterwegs gewesen (immer ziemlich defensiv gefahren, ect... das übliche halt, hab mit dieser defensiven art aber bis jetzt in allen meiner Sportarten Sportverletzungen absolut vermieden (und das bei CC, DH (da natürlich mit Helm), Sportklettern, Ski und was noch so in den letzten 10 Jahren angefallen ist...keinen einzigen Knochenbruch/Verstauchung ect.)). Aber nachdem ich bei einer letzlichen Ausfahrt in leichter Dämmerung (auf ner bekannten Haus-Strecke) fast mit 35km/h gegen eine geschlossene Schranke gefahren wäre (wer ist bitte so dumm und stellt im Wald dunkelgrüne Schranken auf???), hab ich mich dann doch entschlossen: Helmkauf. Bin nur um Haaresbreite vor dem Ding zum stehen gekommen, ne halbe Sek später gebremst und es hätte PLONGGG gemacht. Von daher: Es gibt immer Unvorhersehbares. Zum glück bin ich ohne Sturz zur Einsicht gekommen. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mit Helm nicht meine Fahrweise zum gefährlicheren hin wechsele...


----------



## TimTailor (24. Januar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Skateschalen haben ja als äußere Schicht auch eine harte Schale, sollten auch en bisle mehr aushalten als die superleichten CC-Schalen.
> .



Sollte...

ich vertraue nur den Prüfsiegeln, die auf dem Helm sind. Alle weiteren Annahmen sind reine Spekulation. Genauso ist es töricht anzunehmen, das teurere Helme besser schützen als billigere. Wenn es Nachweislich eine bessere Schutzwirkung geben würde, würden die Hersteller diese auch ordentlich bewerben.
Bei Motocross Helmen gebe ich dirvollkommen recht, aber die werden ach nicht nach den Radvorschriften getestet.
Grüße Tim


----------



## dubbel (24. Januar 2007)

afaik wird bei skihelmen statt kantentest ein durchschlagtest gemacht.
und die wärmen bei dem wetter auch schön. 

gibt ja von einigen herstelleren den quasi identischen helm zum skaten, beiken und skifahren.


----------



## dioXxide (24. Januar 2007)

Der Stefan schrieb:


> Auch nochmal: Wer mit dem Bike gegen ne Eisenstange fährt ist dumm!!!



Selten so einen dummen Satz gehört! Er hat das sicher mit Absicht gemacht. Wie oft hab ich mich vor plötzlich auftauchenden Ästen in Kopfhöhe weggeduckt und manchmal schlägt der Helm auch an. Ohne Helm hätte ich schon eine Halbglatze...


----------



## dubbel (24. Januar 2007)

übrigens: mir ist auch nicht klar, wie ein Helm vor einem Halswirbelbruch schützen soll...


----------



## Danimal (24. Januar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> übrigens: mir ist auch nicht klar, wie ein Helm vor einem Halswirbelbruch schützen soll...



Bei den Millionen von möglichen Verletzungen und Unfallszenarien bringt es uns hier nicht weiter, zu spekulieren was in diesem SPEZIALFALL mit oder ohne Helm passiert wäre.

Da ein Helm so oder so eine gewisse Energie beim Aufprall aufnimmt, wird die Belastung für alles, was dahinter liegt, geringer. Also auch für die HWS.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## yellow_ö (24. Januar 2007)

an die "dagegen"-Leute und ganz speziell an TimTailor: 
*DANN VERWENDE EBEN EINFACH KEINEN HELM !!!* (oder einen 3 Kg Motorradfullface)
und lass uns damit in Ruhe, dass "so ein Radhelm" keine Nuklearexplosion übersteht.
(hab schon gelesen, dass Du immer mit fährst. Wieso eigentlich, wenn Du nicht dran glaubst? Ist doch in sich auch nicht stimmig)

und an den Rest:
*tuts nicht missionieren!*

Wenn jemand zu dumm/blöd/uneinsichtig ist sich zu schützen, na und?  
Wo zieht Ihr denn die Grenze? 
Knie- / Ellbogen- / Rücken- / Schulter- / Hüft- / Schlüsselbeinprotektoren, Langfingerhandschuhe (hab ich immer an), ... ?
Nur beim Runterfahren, rauf nicht ("ist ja sooo heiß heute")?
.
.
.

Wenn ich auf sojemanden treffe, dann kümmer' ich mich genau bis zum Eintreffen der Rettung darum, keine Sekunde länger. Sonntagsfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimTailor (24. Januar 2007)

@ yellow Ö: 
du solltest dir mal genau durchlesen was ich geschrieben habe. 
Wie du gesehen hast trage ich einen Helm. Jeder der einen Helm trägt sollte sich bewusst sein wogegen er schützt und wogegen nicht!
Es geht nicht um Nuklearexplosionen sondern um Situationen, die jederzeit eintreten können: Das Fahren gegen einen Gegenstand (siehe DKC-Live), oder das Absteigen über das Vorderrad weil man es aus einer Senke nicht mehr hochbekommt. Ich war selber dabei, als ein Freund dabei seinen Helm gespalten hat. Und das war nur Schrittgeschwindgkeit.

Im übrigen habe ich kein einziges Argument gegen Helme gebracht! Es ist aber einfach nur töricht zu denken ein Helm wird mich schon vor dem schlimmsten schützen. Denn das tut er nicht. Das Schlimmste heißt für mich übrigens tot oder dauerhafte Verletzungen am Gehirn. Ein Helm schützt sehr gut gegen Platzwunden, Schürfwunden und kleinere Schläge. Das ist der Grund warum ich einen Helm trage. Denn auch die tun verdammt weh. Wenn du dich mal ein wenig ausführlicher mit dem Thema beschäftigen willst kann ich dir gerne Links zu Studien die das Helmthema beleuchten schicken. Das würde aber in diesem Thread zu weit gehen; ich will niemanden Missionieren!

Viele Grüße Tim


----------



## guhl (24. Januar 2007)

mich würden die links interessieren @tim


----------



## TimTailor (24. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> mich würden die links interessieren @tim



du hast Post...


----------



## dioXxide (24. Januar 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Weil ich ja vorrausfuhr (ich mach mir immer noch Vorwürfe):
> Die Stange war so auf 1.70 quer (altes Tor) - und im dunkeln echt schwer zu erkennen. Gibt hier auf den Trails auch mal dicke Äste (oder Eisenbahnbrücken !) , die so tief hängen, ist mir selber schon passiert.
> Und ja, die 2cm die so ein Helm Knautschzone hat, die nützen auch was für die Halswirbel....



Wir haben keine tief hängenden Eisenbahnbrücken im Wald...


----------



## BiermannFreund (24. Januar 2007)

wie viele freds zu dem thema solls eigentlich noch geben?
wird halt immer leute geben, die ohne fahren
lasst sie doch, deren problem


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Januar 2007)

Hab hier einen interessanten Link gefunden.

http://www.ingokeck.de/publikationen/radhelm/rhwirkungslos/

Und trotzdem bleibt mein Kopf beim biken geschützt. Wenn dir beim Downhill ein Ast über den Helm fast einen Scheitel zieht, bin ich immer wieder froh das Teil auf zu haben.
Hab leider nur einen Kopf !!!! und der sollte heil bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimTailor (24. Januar 2007)

Danke für den Link, den hatte ich noch nicht n meiner Sammlung.
Ehrlicherweise sollte man aber unterscheiden, ob ein Radfahrer sich im Straßenverkehr bewegt oder ob er mit dem Rad sportlich (Mountainbike, Rennrad) unterwegs ist.
Das wird in keiner mir bekannten Studie berücksichtigt.

Grüße Tim


----------



## Lemming (24. Januar 2007)

Also wenn ich meinen Dirt und den DH Helm sehe weiss ich ganz genau das es einfach kein Argument dagegen geben kann.
http://www.bkanal.ch/blog/archives/577-Redbull-Trailfox-2006.html#
Hätte ich da bei Sekunde 20-22 keinen Helm gehabt (+Rückenpanzer) wäre ich jetzt nicht mehr...der 661 hatte ein can 2 Euro grosses Loch, ca 1 cm Tief am Hinterkopf weil ich genau auf einen spitzen Stein geknallt bin.


----------



## trisn (24. Januar 2007)

hört mal, welche beschränkten idioten versuchen hier klarzustellen, das er aen helm nciht gebraucht haette? also das entnehme ich ein paar posts vorher..

haette er den helm nicht aufgehabt, haette er garantiert einen schädelbasisbruch.

denn die wucht die ausreicht den helm zu zertrümmern haette locker!! ausgereicht seinen kopf zu spalten. oder er haette ne dicke platzwunde, wenn er nen holzkopf hat  

im ernst, er kann wirklich froh sein mit helm unterwegs gewesen zu sein. und leute die anzweifeln das er evtl nciht haette noetig gewesen sein, kapieren eh nciht das ein helm retten KANN, und nicht muss, jedoch WENN es nötig ist, ist es zu spät dies EINZUSEHEN


----------



## gmozi (24. Januar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Mein Kopf wäre heute Abend Grütze auf dem Waldweg gewesen.
> Ich habe eine Eisenstange übersehen und bin Frontal dagegen!!!.
> Ich bin dann zum Arzt und die haben mich mit Rettungswagen ins Krankenhaus gebracht. Es bestand der verdacht auf Halswirbelbruch!!! Die Ärzte haben gesagt es hätte ganz leicht eine Querschnittslähmung werden können!
> Zum glück hat mich mein Helm jedoch vor dem schlimmsten bewahrt. Ich kann nur sagen "Da hab ich nochmal Schwein gehabt...".
> ...



Ja man kann auch das, was der Helm schützen soll benutzen, und nicht wie ne wild gewordene Sau durch den Wald rasen. Denn dann übersieht man auch keine "Eisenstangen" oder ähnliches. Wer irgendwas übersieht und gegen fährt, DER ist selber schuld.


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2007)

Wer schon alleine darüber diskutiert, ob mit oder ohne, gehört gesteinigt...ohne Helm!


----------



## gmozi (24. Januar 2007)

^^ Natürlich, gebe ich Dir quasi vollkommen Recht. Schutzkleidung sollte man immer dann tragen, wenn man der Meinung ist, dass man sie benötigt.
Ich brauche sicher keine Schutzkleidung, wenn ich zum Bäcker oder zu Plus fahre.

Ein Helm schützt vor Dummheit nicht.


----------



## Datenwurm (24. Januar 2007)

Ist ein MX Helm denn nun von der Schutzwirkung im DH bereicht besser als ein fahrradhelm? Ich meine bei Baumkontakt, Faceplant(armer MadMaxII ) und sonstigen Stürzen? 

Kommt jetzt nicht mit H²Bombenexplosionen


----------



## TimTailor (24. Januar 2007)

Ich habe leider die Prüfnorm für Motorradhelme (ECE 22.05) nicht zur Hand.
Du kannst sie aber gerne selber nachlesen. Es ist definitiv eine andere als die Fahrradnorm.
Grüße Tim


----------



## kitor (24. Januar 2007)

es gibt zu dem Thema glaube ich auch noch eine Studie von von 1964, die sollte auch noch jemand zitieren.


----------



## Mountain77 (25. Januar 2007)

Bei den MTB-Fahrern aus meinem Bekanntenkreis ist eigentlich keiner mehr dabei der Touren ohne Helm fährt. Ich war für einige Freunde auch Warnung genug...nen Helm hätte mir zumindest bei einem Unfall ne Gehirnerschütterung erspart...in anderen Fällen hat mich dann ein Helm davor bewahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## och nee (25. Januar 2007)

TimTailor schrieb:


> und schon wieder ein Beleg, dass die Industrie keine  gescheiten Helme herstellt. Ein Helm schützt nicht, wenn er bricht! Er kann durch die Verformung Energie aufnehmen, aber nur bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo er bricht. Das heißt im Klartext du warst zu schnell für deinen Helm
> Wie schnell warst du denn?
> 
> Viele Grüße Tim, der trotz zweifel an der Tauglichkeit der heutigen Helme mit Helm fährt



Es gibt Helme, die haben Sollbruchstellen.


----------



## Coffee (25. Januar 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> ^^ Natürlich, gebe ich Dir quasi vollkommen Recht. Schutzkleidung sollte man immer dann tragen, wenn man der Meinung ist, dass man sie benötigt.
> Ich brauche sicher keine Schutzkleidung, wenn ich zum Bäcker oder zu Plus fahre.
> 
> Ein Helm schützt vor Dummheit nicht.



und dann übersieht dich ein auto und es macht brumm...

wenn der weg so "kurz" ist das ich denke ich bräcuhte keinen helm, dann lauf ich. ansonsten fahre ich viel kurrier im frühling - herbst und da ist die city genauso gefährlich mit rad, also helm auf. für mich persönlich gibt es hier keinerlei diskussion. ebenso nciht das ich für jeden "helmsport" den ich betreibe auch das entsprechende helmmodel auf meinem kopf habe.


coffee


----------



## TimTailor (25. Januar 2007)

och nee schrieb:


> Es gibt Helme, die haben Sollbruchstellen.



Kannst du mir sagen welcher? 
Ich habe bisher noch nie gehört, das durch Bruch Energie absorbiert wird. Das ist ja eigentlich der Sinn eines Helmes. 
Aber man lernt ja nie aus!

Viele Grüße Tim

P.S.
Militärhelme haben Sollbruchstellen am Gurt, damit man sich nicht damit strangulieren kann, aber die meinst du sicherlich nicht, oder?


----------



## gmozi (25. Januar 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> *und dann übersieht dich ein auto und es macht brumm...*
> 
> wenn der weg so "kurz" ist das ich denke ich bräcuhte keinen helm, dann lauf ich. ansonsten fahre ich viel kurrier im frühling - herbst und da ist die city genauso gefährlich mit rad, also helm auf. für mich persönlich gibt es hier keinerlei diskussion. ebenso nciht das ich für jeden "helmsport" den ich betreibe auch das entsprechende helmmodel auf meinem kopf habe.
> 
> ...



Hi Coffee 

Mir ist quasi genau das schon passiert an nem Zebrastreifen einer Abbiegerspur.

Ein Helm schützt vor Dummheit Anderer nicht.

Aber seit dem Erlebnis bin ich halt vorsichtiger und für alles Andere als dieses "Spazierenfahren" nehme ich auch meinen Helm.


----------



## dallo (25. Januar 2007)

Logischerweise müsste man auf jedem Fahrzeug, also auch auf dem Hollandrad nen Helm tragen. 
Ich kannte jemanden dem die Kette seines Hollandrades gerissen ist. Er stürzte böse und verstarb noch im Krankenwagen.

Ich wollte das einfach nur mal sagen..


----------



## yellow_ö (25. Januar 2007)

es ist ja eigentlich lächerlich  
und diese "Studien" sind noch viel blöder ...

Schließlich geht hier doch darum, ein *möglichst leichtes *Sicherheitsinstrument zu konstruieren, das immer noch *ein ausreichendes Spektrum *am direkten Verletzungen (keinen SchädelBASISbruch) verhindern soll.
Und das tun sie.

Motorradhelme halten viel mehr aus, sind aber auch schwerer. Wer keine Radhelme mag, soll doch so einen verwenden (aber die "halten ja auch nicht genug aus", schließlich sterben auch Motorradfahrer, komisch)
 

Also kauft Euch doch am besten ein paar Liter Epoxidharz und Glasfastermatten und baut Euch einen Helm, der alles aushält.
Dann bricht Euch zwar das Rückgrat bei Verwendung wie ein Zahnstocher, aber ihr habt einen sicheren Helm


meine Meinung bleibt bestehen: keinen Helm wegen "Nichtschutz" zu verwenden ist seltsam, aber in sich wenigstens stimmig. Aber einen zu verwenden und dauernd darüber zu lästern, dass die gar nix bringen, ist einfach nur dumm.


----------



## och nee (25. Januar 2007)

TimTailor schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen welcher?


Ich kann nur für diese hier sprechen:
http://www.icaro-wings.de/d/html/skyrunner.htm
http://www.icaro-wings.de/d/html/4fight.htm

Da ich keinen anderen ale den 4-fight habe. Den benutze ich (artfremd) zum  Skateboarddownhill. Hat sich in der Szene besser bewährt als MX-Helme. 
In der Anleitung des Helm ist explizit von mehreren Sollbruchstellen die Rede durch diese die Energie in die richtigen Bahnen gelenkt wird. 

Knautschzonen am Auto (Stoßfänger o.ä.) haben ja auch Sollbruchstellen, damit sie an der richtigen Stelle brechen, wenn sie schon brechen. 

Irgendwann bricht halt jeder Helm, da gibt es keinen Schutz dagegen. Das bedeutet nicht zwingend (wie Du oben andeutest) daß diese Helme ihren Zweck nicht ausreichend erfüllen. 



> und schon wieder ein Beleg, dass die Industrie keine gescheiten Helme herstellt. Ein Helm schützt nicht, wenn er bricht! Er kann durch die Verformung Energie aufnehmen, aber nur bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo er bricht. Das heißt im Klartext du warst zu schnell für deinen Helm


Der Helm war gut, wenn er beim Sturz gebrochen ist, aber der Schädel nicht verletzt ist. Der OT lebt und ist nahezu unverletzt. Das zählt doch, oder? Der Helm hat die Energie aufgenommen.

Nach einem Sturz sollte man übrigens JEDEN Helm austauschen, ob gebrochen oder nicht. Steht auch in jeder Anleitung.


----------



## TheDeep (25. Januar 2007)

TimTailor schrieb:


> P.S.
> Militärhelme haben Sollbruchstellen am Gurt, damit man sich nicht damit strangulieren kann, aber die meinst du sicherlich nicht, oder?



Das ist schlicht falsch. Das sind keine Bruchstellen sondern ein zweiter Sicherheitsverschluss, mit dem man den Helm "abschlagen" kann, damit man sich die ABC Maske über die Rübe ziehen kann. 

Mir konnte bisher immer noch keiner erklären (habe die Frage schon in anderen Threads gestellt), warum denn ein hochgezüchteter Rennbolide nach der Verformung beginnt in viele möglichst kleine Splitter zu zerbersten.

klar kann ein gebrochener Helm an diesem Punkt keine energie mehr aufnehmen, aber bis zum abschluss des Bruches nimmt er genug der selben auf um die Runkelrübe des Trägers zu bewahren. Und wenn ein Helm bricht, aber es dem Träger gut geht... naaaa? Hat der Helm dann geholfen?


----------



## kuberli (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute, ich hatte im Dezember einen schweren Sturz.Die Klinikärzte meinten daraufhin daß ich ohne Helm auf keinen Fall überlebt hätte.Mein Helm ( Uvex Boss Rs ) ist mehrfach gebrochen aber zumindest mein Kopf ist noch heil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guhl (25. Januar 2007)

TheDeep schrieb:


> Mir konnte bisher immer noch keiner erklären (habe die Frage schon in anderen Threads gestellt), warum denn ein hochgezüchteter Rennbolide nach der Verformung beginnt in viele möglichst kleine Splitter zu zerbersten.



sofern du dich mit rennboliden auf das crashverhalten eines f1-autos beziehst... die kohlefaser zerbröselt definiert, um energie abzubauen. ein bruch vernichtet auch energie, da man ja selbige aufbringen muß, um das material zu zerbrechen.

btw... den schnellverschluß hab ich noch in guter erinnerung... ABC-ALARM


----------



## Daxi (25. Januar 2007)

TheDeep schrieb:


> Mir konnte bisher immer noch keiner erklären (habe die Frage schon in anderen Threads gestellt), warum denn ein hochgezüchteter Rennbolide nach der Verformung beginnt in viele möglichst kleine Splitter zu zerbersten.


Da hättich mal ne Frage zu. Warum sollte sich ein "hochgezüchteter Rennbolide" der ja heutzutage aus Carbonzeugs besteht verformen? Carbon hat doch ein Wahnsinns E-Modul. Da verbiegt sich nix oder kaum was.

Und so an die Allgemeinheit die 2. Frage, wen interessierts denn außer einem selbst, ob andere einen Helm tragen. Kann einem doch völlig egal sein, viele tote und verblödete Radfahrer nachm Unfall gibts doch gar nicht, können also auch kaum die Krankenkassen belasten.

Warum also so ne Diskusie?


----------



## TheDeep (25. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> sofern du dich mit rennboliden auf das crashverhalten eines f1-autos beziehst... die kohlefaser zerbröselt definiert, um energie abzubauen. ein bruch vernichtet auch energie, da man ja selbige aufbringen muß, um das material zu zerbrechen.
> 
> btw... den schnellverschluß hab ich noch in guter erinnerung... ABC-ALARM



Danke  Und jetzt bitte nochmal die behauptung ein Helm der bricht bringt nichts.


----------



## TimTailor (25. Januar 2007)

ok, ok, ihr habt mich überzeugt. 
Falls mir noch jemand mehr Informationen geben kann z.B. Wie man die Energie berechnen kann die durch den Bruch aufgenommen wird bin ich dankbar.

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTBBTM (25. Januar 2007)

Weis zwar ned wieviel helm-treads schon gibt und von spam oder sonstige themen kaum mehr unterscheiden lässt ... Aber ich fahre so wie viele andere bike in meiner stadt ohne helm und bleib dabei !


----------



## guhl (25. Januar 2007)

@TimTailor

Klick

klick

Dissertation 

und zu guter letzt die entscheidende google-abfrage
gööögel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kh-cap (26. Januar 2007)

*mit helm fährt der profi, ohne nur der doofi * 

zu den studien: es gibt auch genügend, dass das passivrauchen nicht so schlimm ist.
bei einführung der gurtpflicht wurden auch immer die toten angeführt, die bei einem brennenden auto nicht mehr den gurt lösen konnten (was aber nicht beantwortet ist, wieviel von denen waren beim aufprall bereits tot, bzw. bewußtlos, so daß sie eh nicht den gurt lösen konnten?)

zu dem argument das ein helm auf der spazierfahrt überflüssig ist: ich bin seit 25 jahren polizeibeamter und habe genügend unfälle mit schwerverletzten aufgenommen die "nur" auf einer spazierfahrt waren (auch ohne beteiligung dritter)

zu der aussage "sollen die halt keinen helm anziehen, was juckt es": mich sehr, da ich über meine beiträge deren leichtsinnigkeit mitfinanziere und es mir trotz allem immer weh tut, wenn ich ein sabberndes etwas sehe, dass für 50.- noch aktiv am leben teilnehmen könnte

einen hundertprozentigen schutz gibt es nicht, aber einen bestmöglichen und den sollte man nutzen, alles andere ist grob fahrlässig.

kh-cap


----------



## Daxi (26. Januar 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> zu der aussage "sollen die halt keinen helm anziehen, was juckt es": mich sehr, da ich über meine beiträge deren leichtsinnigkeit mitfinanziere und es mir trotz allem immer weh tut, wenn ich ein sabberndes etwas sehe, dass für 50.- noch aktiv am leben teilnehmen könnte


Wieviele Mountainbiker sind das denn? Man hört einfach nie von welchen oder so selten, das es nicht ins Gewicht fällt.

Bedeutet also, dass die entweder alle eine Helm tragen oder das es Quatsch ist, weil eh nix passiert. Also auch nix mit mitfinanzieren und Áufrufe wie dieser aufm MTB Board sind überflüssig.


----------



## schnellejugend (26. Januar 2007)

Wer so eine Thread eröffnet ist intolerant. 


Das typische Konsenzthema, bei dem sich Leute wie KH-cap gross heraustun können und den Menschenfreund mimen.

Verkauft eure Autos, wenn ihr was gegen sabbernde Mitbürger tun wollt, ist zehnmal effektiver und als Forderung mindestens genauso blöd (und plakativ) wie die 9 1/2wöchentlich erscheinenden Helmthreads.


----------



## Daxi (26. Januar 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Wer so eine Thread eröffnet ist intolerant.


Ungefähr genauso wie eine "Winterreifenpflicht".


----------



## TimTailor (26. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> @TimTailor
> 
> Klick
> 
> ...



Danke, da hab' ich ja erst einmal was zu lesen  

Grüße Tim


----------



## andi1969 (26. Januar 2007)

Hört auf mit eurer unsinnigen Diskusion und* benutzt eure Helme einfach*, das leben ist *zu kurz ums einfach weg zu werfen*........

*Save your Ass*


----------



## TheDeep (26. Januar 2007)

TimTailor schrieb:


> Danke, da hab' ich ja erst einmal was zu lesen
> 
> Grüße Tim



ich muss dir übrigens ein grosses lob aussprechen. du bist der erste, der mein argument aufgenommen und angenommen hat, obwohl ich es mir ja nicht aus den fingern gesaugt hab, wie jeder weiss, der rennsport schonmal verfolgt hat.


----------



## !YEAH! (26. Januar 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hört auf mit eurer unsinnigen Diskusion und* benutzt eure Helme einfach*, das leben ist *zu kurz ums einfach weg zu werfen*........
> 
> *Save your Ass*



Genau meine Meinung!!!!!!!


----------



## gmozi (26. Januar 2007)

> Save your Ass



Dafür benutze ich aber nicht den Helm  Ich stell mich einfach mit dem Rücken zur Wand


----------



## kh-cap (27. Januar 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Wer so eine Thread eröffnet ist intolerant.
> 
> 
> Das typische Konsenzthema, bei dem sich Leute wie KH-cap gross heraustun können und den Menschenfreund mimen.
> ...



 

groß heraustun??? ich spreche aus erfahrungswerten, nicht von stammtischgequatsche. aber schön wenn man einen satz bilden und etwas ohne argument abkanzeln kann, gelle  
im gegensatz zu verletzungen die bei autounfällen durch grobe fahrlässigkeit entstehen (alkohol, verletzung der gurtpflicht), können fahrradfahrer ohne helm NOCH nicht in regreß genommen (bei alkohol schon).
desweiteren erscheinen die mtb- und rr-fahrer als solche in keiner statistik, wenn sie auf ihren "spazierfahrten" kopfverletzungen davon tragen
(@ daxi)

kh-cap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (27. Januar 2007)

Ich rede von Autofahrern, die schwächere Verkehrsteilnehmer(MTB-Fahrer, um die es hier geht) gefährden. Auch ohne Alkohol oder Gurt.

Übrigens werden Leute, die fettgefressen vor der Glotze vergammeln nicht in Regress genommen. Obwohl sie für alle riesen Kosten verursachen, auch für dich. Frag dich doch einfach mal wieviel Leute du durch eine Helmpflicht vom Radfahren abhalten würdest, welcher Schaden wäre grösser. In welcher Statistik steht das?

Es bleibt dabei, typisches Thema um anderen etwas aufzuzwängen. Man muss selbst nichts für tun und hat (angeblich) einen Nutzen davon(den ich anzweifele).


----------



## kh-cap (27. Januar 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich rede von Autofahrern, die schwächere Verkehrsteilnehmer(MTB-Fahrer, um die es hier geht) gefährden. Auch ohne Alkohol oder Gurt.
> 
> Übrigens werden Leute, die fettgefressen vor der Glotze vergammeln nicht in Regress genommen. Obwohl sie für alle riesen Kosten verursachen, auch für dich. Frag dich doch einfach mal wieviel Leute du durch eine Helmpflicht vom Radfahren abhalten würdest, welcher Schaden wäre grösser. In welcher Statistik steht das?
> 
> Es bleibt dabei, typisches Thema um anderen etwas aufzuzwängen. Man muss selbst nichts für tun und hat (angeblich) einen Nutzen davon(den ich anzweifele).



und da redest du von intoleranz und plakativen (blöden) aussagen?
es geht hier nicht um schuld. es geht um vermeidung/minimierung eines riskios. dies wird mit einem helm erreicht. das noch andere risikogruppen kosten verursachen und ebensowenig in die verantwortung genommen werdenist auch unstrittig und gehört geändert. 
intolerant ist hier einzig dein verhalten, da du dich in eine diskussion mit dem grundtenor des überflüssigen einbringst, zudem deine aussagen platt und inhaltslos sind, ohne jegliche argumentation. eine aufzählung von mißständen ist dazu auf jeden fall nicht geeignet.

kh-cap


----------



## gurkenfolie (27. Januar 2007)

ich glaube kh-cap gehts nur ums geld...


----------



## schnellejugend (27. Januar 2007)

@Kh-cap:zitiert von ....wem?





> ..da ich über meine beiträge deren leichtsinnigkeit mitfinanziere...



Antwort von mir:


> Frag dich doch einfach mal wieviel Leute du durch eine Helmpflicht vom Radfahren abhalten würdest, welcher Schaden wäre grösser.




Reaktion von dir:


> ....da du dich in eine diskussion mit dem grundtenor des überflüssigen einbringst.....


Aha....

Ich erkläre es mal in schöneren Worten: du(und andere), der du denkst dich für Volksgesundheit einzusetzen, erreichst womöglich das genaue Gegenteil. Du hälst damit Leute vom Radfahren ab. Vergleichbar der Einführung der Helmpflicht für Roller in Italien, der Verkauf von Rollern ist dort eingebrochen(was damit vll. auch gewünscht war, hier aber nicht der Fall sein kann). 
Generell steht für mich der Appell zum Sport ganz weit vor dem Appell zum Helm.

Es ist sicher nicht falsch Radfahrern zum tragen von Helmen zu motivieren. Nur diese dämlichen Sprüche ständig sind absolut kontraproduktiv. Und deinen Geldbeutel hier als Argument einzubringen...... also bitte.


*Wer kein Helm trägt fährt Auto* . Ein vorbildlicher Genosse.


----------



## schnellejugend (27. Januar 2007)

Und nochwas: 



*Radfahren ist kein Leichtsinn*


----------



## ILJA (27. Januar 2007)

Fahre auch auf meinen "Stadt-Ausflügen" bzw. aufm Schulweg nicht mit Helm. Man muss lernen, die Dummheit anderer abschätzen und einschätzen zu können. D.h. alles was von links, rechts und vorne kommt ist erstmal ein potentieller Feind (und alles was von hinten komm IST ein Feind), solange die Geschwindigkeit nicht gleich Null ist (gilt wiederum auch nicht für parkende Fahrzeuge...). Vorfahrt wird eigentlich fast immer gewährt (nur viele "Tuning-Deppen" halten einen oft nich für voll), aber bei Vorrangregelungen siehts da schon anders aus...Straßenfahren ist eben ne ganze ecke anders. Bis jetzt 7 Jahre Schulweg ohne Unfall. 40 Tage sinds noch...
Bei uns an der Schule kommen aber auch viele (gerade jüngere) Schüler mit Helm, das find ich Top 
Im Walde fahr ich mit Helm, da kommts mir mehr auf die Fahrt und nich aufs Ankommen an...

Aber ich glaube auch, dass eine generelle Helmpflicht viele Radfahrer weniger zur Folge hätte...Wenigstens wurde in der Tour de France die Helmpflicht eingeführt, wenn nich im Profisport, wo dann...


----------



## schnellejugend (27. Januar 2007)

Die Annahme, man wäre intelligent oder erfahren genug oder fahrtechnisch so gut, daß man keine Unfälle baut, ist falsch.

Ist in etwa wie die Annahme eines jeden Autofahrers, er wäre der beste und sicherste Fahrer auf der Welt.


das bin nämlich ich, klar.

Du ziehst den Helm nicht auf, weil du keine Lust drauf hast.


----------



## TimTailor (27. Januar 2007)

TheDeep schrieb:


> ich muss dir übrigens ein grosses lob aussprechen. du bist der erste, der mein argument aufgenommen und angenommen hat, obwohl ich es mir ja nicht aus den fingern gesaugt hab, wie jeder weiss, der rennsport schonmal verfolgt hat.



Hi,
bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass die umherfliegenden Karosserieteile einfach eine folge des Leichtbaus der Wagen sind und die Kraft ausschließlich in der Sicherheitszelle aufgenommen wird (Die habe ichübrigens noch nie zersplittert gesehen). Ist wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus beiden.

Viele Grüße Tim


----------



## Daxi (27. Januar 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> desweiteren erscheinen die mtb- und rr-fahrer als solche in keiner statistik, wenn sie auf ihren "spazierfahrten" kopfverletzungen davon tragen
> (@ daxi)


Und ich spreche davon, dass Off-Road nie etwas passiert, weil man nie etwas von toten MTB'lern hört. Letztes Jahr hat mal einer gepostet, dass es jemanden aufner Rampe zerlegt hat, aber sonst.

Ergo: Alle tragen sowieso einen Helm oder es passiert nie etwas.

Allerdings, wenn die Statistiken schon nix hergeben, wieviele Unfälle mit Radfahrer die schwere Kopfverletzungen hatten oder tot waren hast du denn schon gehabt? Und welche Ursachen hatten die?



TimTailor schrieb:


> Hi,
> bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass die umherfliegenden Karosserieteile einfach eine folge des Leichtbaus der Wagen sind und die Kraft ausschließlich in der Sicherheitszelle aufgenommen wird (Die habe ichübrigens noch nie zersplittert gesehen). Ist wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus beiden.


Habs mal im TV gesehen, wie US-Indies gebaut werden. Das Auseinanderfliegen der Karosserie ist exakt geplant, genaus wie der Fahrerzelle. Man könnte es auch so machen, dass nix abfliegt, dann zerbröselt es eben den Fahrer, wenn er bei bsi zu 400 km/h, so schnell sind die, durch die Gurte zerschnitten wird.

Ich find, dass Bruch beim Helm großer Quatsch ist. Weil jeder gebrochene Helm bei jedem Test worldwide durchfällt und keine Helmnorm Bruch vorsieht. Ein Helm funktioniert durch die Kompression seines Materials. Wenn du einen Bruchhelm bauen wolltest, würde der mehrere entfernte Schichten voneinander haben, die beim Biegen nacheinander brechen, sähste aus wie Kalimero mit. Wenn ein Radhelm bricht, gibts die Anfangs abgeflachte Lastspitze auf den Kopf dann doch noch. Tolle Wurst.

Die ECE 22 hab ich schon mal gelesen, hat so 100 Seiten. Weißte was da zur Schutzwirkungen von Helmen drinsteht?
Tatsächlich ein ganzer, einziger Satz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kh-cap (28. Januar 2007)

offroad unfälle werden statistisch auch nicht erfaßt, da in den seltensten fällen, auch dann nicht, wenn im rtw abtransportiert wird, die polizei in aktion tritt. zudem hast du recht, dass beim offroadbiken die überwiegende mehrheit einen helm trägt. ich habe in den letzten jahren im wald keinen mtb`ler ohne gesehen und auch auf dem rr werden es immer weniger.
da ich seit 1989 mtb fahre, habe ich selbst einige stürze mit beschädigungen am helm hinter mir und war bei genügend anderen unfällen (vom loch im helm bis zum abtransport mit dem rtw) dabei. 
erfahrung zu unfällen im straßenverkehr habe ich, wie auch schon erwähnt, da ich die unfälle aufgenommen, bzw. als zweiter beamter dabei war und es waren da auch genügend tödliche darunter.

zum geld: in meinem ersten beitrag habe ich das als einen von mehreren punkten angeführt, was ja auch nicht von der hand zu weisen ist. das  mit den couchpotatoes kam von schnellejugend, diesem habe ich lediglich zugestimmt. 

von einer helmpflicht habe ich nie gesprochen, da sowas nicht den gewünschten erfolg bringt (war bei einführung der gurtpflicht nicht anders). erfolgreich ist sowas nur, wenn jeder in eigenverantwortung gezogen wird und es ihm finanziell weh tut. also soll jeder ohne helm fahren wenn er mag. kommt es zu schädigungen durch zumindest teilschuld, soll derjenige auch entsprechend an den kosten beteiligt werden.

ich soll mich fragen wer dadurch vom radfahren abgehalten wird? nach einer anlaufzeit keiner. ist gleichzusetzten mit der gurt- und helmpflicht bei kfz. 
und wer dennoch denkt, dass er sich die frisur nicht gefährden möchte soll joggen oder walken.

kh-cap


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Januar 2007)

> nach einer anlaufzeit keiner. ist gleichzusetzten mit der gurt- und helmpflicht bei kfz.


Oder der Helmpflicht bei Rollern in Italien.

Die Einschränkung durch Gurt mM. minimal im Vrgl. zur Einschränkung durch einen Helm.



> zum geld: in meinem ersten beitrag habe ich das als einen von mehreren punkten angeführt, was ja auch nicht von der hand zu weisen ist.


Egal ob es von der Hand zu weisen ist, der positive Effekt überwiegt. Warum sollten die, die in einem vor allem durch Wohlstandskrankheiten belasteten System, sich anprangern lassen. Oder sich extra zur Kasse bitten lassen. Bei den Krankenkassen gibts auch die Tendenz MTB-fahren als Risikosportart einzustufen. 
Wenn sich das wenigstens in den Krankenhäusern und deren Notaufnahmen zeigen würde. Tuts aber nicht, tendiert gegen Null(falsch ausgedrückt:spielt kaum eine Rolle). Was zunimmt(aber mind. genauso selten ist) sind Unfälle(meist schwere) von Leuten die ihren Sport in einer extremen Art ausüben(eben tatsächlich Extremsport). Die tragen aber fast alle Schutzausrüstung(und die behaupten auch gerne Leute ohne Helm wären dumm).

Ein System, daß Leute die es entlasten nicht belohnt, die bei dieser Tätigkeit entstandenen(seltenen) Schäden aber nicht bezahlt?


----------



## TheDeep (28. Januar 2007)

die sicherheitszelle ist auch so hart und zersplittert nicht, um den fahrer davor zu schützen, dass er von Gegenständen DIREKT getroffen wird. denn mit 120 vor so nen Reifen zu knallen soll dem Brustkorb nich so gut tun hörte ich  also wird vorher die energie aufgenommen indem die anbauteile sich nach und nach opfern bis zu dem punkt, an dem einfach STOP gerufen wird und der eigentliche Aufprall kommt.


----------



## Mutterkuchen (28. Januar 2007)

nie ohne helm!!!


----------



## dkc-live (28. Januar 2007)

wer von dem helmgegner will morgen gegen 1800 auf hardcore tour ohne helm und licht kommen? handys sind jedoch erlaubt. P.S: vergesst eure krankenkarte nicht


----------



## gurkenfolie (28. Januar 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> zum geld: in meinem ersten beitrag habe ich das als einen von mehreren punkten angeführt, was ja auch nicht von der hand zu weisen ist. das  mit den couchpotatoes kam von schnellejugend, diesem habe ich lediglich zugestimmt.
> 
> von einer helmpflicht habe ich nie gesprochen, da sowas nicht den gewünschten erfolg bringt (war bei einführung der gurtpflicht nicht anders). erfolgreich ist sowas nur, wenn jeder in eigenverantwortung gezogen wird und es ihm finanziell weh tut. also soll jeder ohne helm fahren wenn er mag. kommt es zu schädigungen durch zumindest teilschuld, soll derjenige auch entsprechend an den kosten beteiligt werden.
> 
> ...



sorry aber die einstellung find ich irgendwie total assi.
den gedanken könnte man dann auch weiterspinnen, dass jeder der vor die tür geht, mehr versicherung zahlen muss als einer der daheim bleibt, weil das risiko grösser ist, vom blitz getroffen zu werden.

schon mal das prinzip von einer solidargemeinschaft erfasst?

PS: hatte selbst schon mal einen unfall, wo ich ohne helm wohl ein loch im kopf gehabt hätte, und kann das helmtragen nur empfehlen, aber das mit pflichten und finanziellen druckmitteln zu erreichen finde ich nicht den richtigen weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe hier zwar schon mal eindeutig gesagt das man immer mit Helm fahren sollte, aber nun ist mir selber ein "Dummding" passiert. Wollte nur mal mit dem Rennrad in die City, keine 1,5km. Jeanshose, Jacke... Helm, egal, 10 min bin ich wieder da. Das Ergebniss seht Ihr unten. Rentner macht einen Ausfallschritt, ich mit RR in die Straßenbahnschiene und Hirn auf Asphalt geraspelt.  

Ein mal im Jahr fährt man oben ohne, und da passiert es. Aber jetzt wieder IMMER mit!


----------



## dkc-live (28. Januar 2007)

hmm dann fahr ich doch morgen lieber mit dem kaputten helm auf arbeit. solange is keinen neuen hab is dieser ja besser als gar keiner.
@votecstoepsl: gute besserung. ging ja nochmla glimpflich aus.


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Januar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wer von dem helmgegner will morgen gegen 1800 auf hardcore tour ohne helm und licht kommen? handys sind jedoch erlaubt. P.S: vergesst eure krankenkarte nicht



Wer ist der Meinung das man mit Licht ohne Hardcore und ohne Helm mehr Recht hat dich als dumm zu bezeichnen als du (und andere) die Leute ohne Helm?

Bitte durchzählen:


1. *ICH*

Dann kannst du uns auch mitteilen auf welchen Wegen Eisenstangen auf Kopfhöhe befestigt sind, wie und mit welcher Beleuchtung du dort gefahren bist.

Es könnte sein das dein Threadtitel etwas überheblich klingt in diesem Zusammenhang.


----------



## dkc-live (28. Januar 2007)

es war ein normaler trampelpfad durch nen stadtwald. da war ein vergammelter eisenzaun mit durchgang und über dem durchgang ist vllt in 1.70 m höhe eine eisenstange verlaufen. das hätte mir auch am tag passieren können. da mein blendschutz die stange verdeckt hat


----------



## Matze. (28. Januar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> übrigens: mir ist auch nicht klar, wie ein Helm vor einem Halswirbelbruch schützen soll...



Da die meisten HWS (oder restliche WS) Frakturen durch eine Krafteinwirkung nahezu senkrecht kommt (egal ob von Kopf oder Gesäßrichtung), können durch eine Stoßabsorbtion (durch den Helm) die auftretenden Kräfte deutlich verringert werden.


----------



## Matze. (28. Januar 2007)

> von einer helmpflicht habe ich nie gesprochen, da sowas nicht den gewünschten erfolg bringt (war bei einführung der gurtpflicht nicht anders). erfolgreich ist sowas nur, wenn jeder in eigenverantwortung gezogen wird und es ihm finanziell weh tut. also soll jeder ohne helm fahren wenn er mag. kommt es zu schädigungen durch zumindest teilschuld, soll derjenige auch entsprechend an den kosten beteiligt werden.




Genau das finde ich Blödsinn, man müßte einen Riesenkatalog entwerfen was alles fahrlässig ist, und es gäbe eine Prozeßlawine ohnegleichen.
Z.B. müßte eine Frau mit Brustkrebs ihren Krempel selbst zahlen, wenn sie Raucherin ist, aber was, wenn sie vor 2 Jahren aufgehört hat mit der Qualmerei, oder "nur" am Wochenende ein paar Stück pafft .
Oder wie wird das mit den Dicken geregelt  Immer an allen Krankheiten selbst schuld  keine Reha  keine teuren OP´s. 
Und umgekehrt verursachen Leute die früher sterben, bedingt durch jahrelange Rentenausfälle die niedrigeren volkswirtschaftlichen Kosten.
Aus dieser Sicht müßte selbst ein Jogger eine Zusatzsteuer zahlen .


----------



## Aison (29. Januar 2007)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> sorry aber die einstellung find ich irgendwie total assi.
> den gedanken könnte man dann auch weiterspinnen, dass jeder der vor die tür geht, mehr versicherung zahlen muss als einer der daheim bleibt, weil das risiko grösser ist, vom blitz getroffen zu werden.



Blödsinn, es gibt diverse Beispiele wo du dich an den Kosten beteiligen oder gar alles selber Berappen musst, wenn du dich nicht an bestimme Klauseln (z.B. der Versicherung) hällst:

-Autodiebstahl bei nicht abgeschlossenem Wagen
-Einbruch bei offenen Türen
-Brand (oft bezahlt man tiefere Prämien, wenn man einen Feuerlöscher besitzt)
-In der Schweiz wird sogar diskutiert, ob Raucher eine höhere Krankenprämie bezahlen müssen

gibt soviele Beispiele....


----------



## gurkenfolie (29. Januar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Blödsinn, es gibt diverse Beispiele wo du dich an den Kosten beteiligen oder gar alles selber Berappen musst, wenn du dich nicht an bestimme Klauseln (z.B. der Versicherung) hällst:
> 
> -Autodiebstahl bei nicht abgeschlossenem Wagen
> -Einbruch bei offenen Türen
> ...



du scheinst es nicht gerafft zu haben, was ich mit meinem posting sagen wollte.

mir ist es schon bewusst, dass die versicherungen am liebsten nur kassieren aber im schadensfall nichts blechen wollen, solche regelungen wie höhere risikoeinstufung beim gleitschirmfliegen etc kenne ich sogar ganz gut.

angenommen du bist radfahrer (naja das setz ich hier mal vorraus)weil du damit ja einem erhöhten risiko im strassenverkehr ausgesetzt bist, argumentiert die versicherung nun, dass für dich eine höhere prämie festgesetzt wird, folglich müsstest du dann auch mehr zahlen. findest du sowas fair?


----------



## Aison (29. Januar 2007)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> du scheinst es nicht gerafft zu haben, was ich mit meinem posting sagen wollte.
> 
> angenommen du bist radfahrer (naja das setz ich hier mal vorraus)weil du damit ja einem erhöhten risiko im strassenverkehr ausgesetzt bist, argumentiert die versicherung nun, dass für dich eine höhere prämie festgesetzt wird, folglich müsstest du dann auch mehr zahlen. findest du sowas fair?



Du raffst es auch nicht. Was hat das mit einer Helmtragepflicht zu tun? Dein Satz müsste so lauten:

angenommen du bist radfahrer, weil weil du damit ja einem erhöhten risiko im strassenverkehr ausgesetzt bist, so argumentiert die versicherung nun, dass für dich eine höhere prämie festgesetzt wird sofern du dich ohne Helm bewegst. findest du sowas fair?

Ja

-Aison


----------



## Daxi (29. Januar 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> offroad unfÃ¤lle werden statistisch auch nicht erfaÃt, da in den seltensten fÃ¤llen, auch dann nicht, wenn im rtw abtransportiert wird, die polizei in aktion tritt.


Eigentlich schon, in irgendeiner Statistik zu UnfÃ¤llen in der Freizeit oder so.


kh-cap schrieb:


> erfahrung zu unfÃ¤llen im straÃenverkehr habe ich, wie auch schon erwÃ¤hnt, da ich die unfÃ¤lle aufgenommen, bzw. als zweiter beamter dabei war und es waren da auch genÃ¼gend tÃ¶dliche darunter.


Na ja, ich fahre seit 35 Jahren Fahrrad, was mich aber interessiert, wÃ¤ren deine Erfahrungen mit UnfÃ¤llen nur von Radfahrern und die Ursache fÃ¼r deren Verletzungen. Ich sehe das so, wenn einer von einem LKW beim Abbiegen Ã¼berrollt wird = tot, wÃ¼rde ein Helm nix nÃ¼tzen, so mal als Beispiel zu den Ursachen.

Ansonsten sehe ich es wie mit den Winterreifen die auch geeignete Sommerreifen oder kurz geeignete Bereifung sein mÃ¼ssen, aus der ÐÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð° eines IM:
"Trotz zahlreicher Tests und Aussagen zu diesem Thema ist blegt, dass es weder einen wissenschaftlichen oder vergleichbaren Beleg fÃ¼r die Ungeeignetheit von Sommerreifen bei winterlichen WetterverhÃ¤ltnissen gibt."

Bedeutet, dass sich der Gesetzgeber bei gesetzlichen Vorgaben Ã¼ber deren Geeignetheit informieren muss. Bei nem Radhelm bekommt er da aber mÃ¤chtig Probleme, weil ihm da die Experden sagen werden, dass sie lieber die Finger von Aussagen lassen wollen. Wurde hier ja schon oft diskutiert warum. Gleiches gilt fÃ¼r Versicherungen, mÃ¼ssten erstmal nachweisen, daÃ eine Gehirnverletzung nicht auch mit Helm entstanden wÃ¤re, von Kratzern sprechen wir hier ja nicht.

Ãbrigens find ichs reichlich dumm so zu fahren, dass man gegen ein Eisenstange in 1.7 m hÃ¶he dengeln kann. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich ziemlich oft im Dunklen zur Arbeit fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guhl (29. Januar 2007)

Daxi schrieb:


> Ich find, dass Bruch beim Helm großer Quatsch ist. Weil jeder gebrochene Helm bei jedem Test worldwide durchfällt und keine Helmnorm Bruch vorsieht. Ein Helm funktioniert durch die Kompression seines Materials. Wenn du einen Bruchhelm bauen wolltest, würde der mehrere entfernte Schichten voneinander haben, die beim Biegen nacheinander brechen, sähste aus wie Kalimero mit. Wenn ein Radhelm bricht, gibts die Anfangs abgeflachte Lastspitze auf den Kopf dann doch noch. Tolle Wurst.
> 
> Die ECE 22 hab ich schon mal gelesen, hat so 100 Seiten. Weißte was da zur Schutzwirkungen von Helmen drinsteht?
> Tatsächlich ein ganzer, einziger Satz.



wenn man sich n moped-helm beim biken auf die rübe schnallt, bricht der wohl nicht... aber moment, unsere helme sollen ja möglichst leicht und komfortabel sein... blöder zielkonflikt  

übrigens... über alle unfall-opfer betrachtet ist nicht erwiesen, dass fahrradhelme die zahl der tödlichen kopfverletzungen signifikant senken. und ich glaube nur statistiken, die ich selbst gefälscht habe  *öl ins feuer gieß*

jeder ist seines glückes schmied - und die argumente in richtung krankenkasse und sozialgemeinschaft zählen für mich gar nicht, da man sie als totschlagargument in jede richtung verwenden kann. 



TimTailor schrieb:


> Hi,
> bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass die umherfliegenden Karosserieteile einfach eine folge des Leichtbaus der Wagen sind und die Kraft ausschließlich in der Sicherheitszelle aufgenommen wird (Die habe ichübrigens noch nie zersplittert gesehen). Ist wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus beiden.
> 
> Viele Grüße Tim



die rennwägen haben vorne, hinten und seitlich crashelement, die definiert zersplittern und dadurch energie abbauen.

video

diese teile sind von der carbonstruktur her gänzlich zu der des monococks unterschiedlich. das cockpit muß stabil sein, um zu verhinden, dass auf den fahrer direkt teile usw. einwirken können. problem: innere verletzungen, da die energie trotzdem abgebaut wird.


Edit: Versicherungen:
Auf den ersten Blick ja ganz einfach, Fallschirmspringen is ne Risikosportart, MTB-Fahren auch, Skifahren... Aber Moment - sagen uns nicht die lieben Krankenkassen, wir sollen mehr Sport machen, um das Risiko einer Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankung einzuschränken? Hmm Joggen ließe sich auch als Risiko-Sportart definieren... Und so wie ich das Land der Richter und Kläger kenne, gäbe es dann einen wasweißichwieviel Seiten langen Katalog, in welchem jede Sportart durch höchstrichterliche BGH-Entscheidung ein Risiko zugeordnet wird. 
Der Punkt ist: Wer zieht Wo die Grenze? Augenscheinlich ist sowas ganz einfach, aber sobald man sich in medias res begibt, fällt es meist erstaunlich schwer, vernünftige Grenzen zu finden. 

Btw: ist Säx dann auch eine Risikosportart? 

Edit Nr. 2: Beitrag Nr 100 is meiner


----------



## Aison (29. Januar 2007)

Daxi schrieb:


> Na ja, ich fahre seit 35 Jahren Fahrrad, was mich aber interessiert, wären deine Erfahrungen mit Unfällen nur von Radfahrern und die Ursache für deren Verletzungen. Ich sehe das so, wenn einer von einem LKW beim Abbiegen überrollt wird = tot, würde ein Helm nix nützen, so mal als Beispiel zu den Ursachen.
> 
> Übrigens find ichs reichlich dumm so zu fahren, dass man gegen ein Eisenstange in 1.7 m höhe dengeln kann. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich ziemlich oft im Dunklen zur Arbeit fahre.



Tja, ich finde es auch immer wieder dumm, dass Leute beim spazieren stürzen  Stellt euch vor beim SPAZIEREN, wie kann man da nur umfallen  Oder dann diese Leute, die die Treppe runterfallen, einfach nur Kopfschütteln. Dann gibts ja noch diese besondere Spezies der Autofahrer, was die immer mit ihren teuren Kisten anfangen: Blechschaden beim Parken, Auffahren, Überfahren, Umfahren, Anfahren, wie kann man nur... Haben die keine Augen im Kopf? Die Biker will ich nicht mal erwähnen, das scheint eine ganz unfähige Art zu sein: Immer wieder lustig zu sehen wie die auf die Fresse fliegen.

Achja: 3 Kollegen von mir sind von einem Lastwagen überrollt worden: Einer tot, einer wurde nur gestreift und hat den Kopf am Randstein aufgeschlagen (zum Glück mit Helm) und dem dritten ist eine Hinterrad mitten über den Bauch gefahren. Der hat auch überlebt, allerdings mit paar Monaten Aufenthalt im Spital...

Wie konnten die nur diesen dummen Lastwagen übersehen?!? Und nach deiner Theorie wären sogar alle 3 tot.

Und nochwas: Wer den Unterschied zwischen Sommer- und Winterreifen nicht spürt, der gehört für mich sowieso in die Kategorie Grobmotoriker.

-Aison


----------



## Daxi (29. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> wenn man sich n moped-helm beim biken auf die rübe schnallt, bricht der wohl nicht... aber moment, unsere helme sollen ja möglichst leicht und komfortabel sein... blöder zielkonflikt


Eigentlich nicht, da die meisten Helme nicht brechen. Die die brechen sind nunmal Schrott. Ich frag mich immer wieder, wer auf die seltsame Idee kommt, zwei völlig unterschiedliche Prinzipien -Helm vs. Rennwagen- in einen Topf zu werfen.  


Aison schrieb:


> Wie konnten die nur diesen dummen Lastwagen übersehen?!? Und nach deiner Theorie wären sogar alle 3 tot.


Welche Theorie meinst du? Das mit den Ursachen für Verletzungen war ein Beispiel für kh-cap, damit er weiß was ich von ihm wissen will.



Aison schrieb:


> Und nochwas: Wer den Unterschied zwischen Sommer- und Winterreifen nicht spürt, der gehört für mich sowieso in die Kategorie Grobmotoriker.


Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass du ABS bei Schnee aufer Straße abschaltest.


----------



## guhl (29. Januar 2007)

Daxi schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, da die meisten Helme nicht brechen. Die die brechen sind nunmal Schrott. Ich frag mich immer wieder, wer auf die seltsame Idee kommt, zwei völlig unterschiedliche Prinzipien -Helm vs. Rennwagen- in einen Topf zu werfen.




ich hab ehrlichgesagt, keine ahnung über das bruchverhalten von helmen im allgemeinen und über das von fahrradhelmen im speziellen. ich denke, dass bei jedem helm irgendwann eine belastungsgrenze erreicht ist. und diese grenze ist bei leichten helmen, wie sie fahrradhelme darstellen, schneller erreicht. 

helme und rennwägen haben wir eigentlich nicht in einen topf geworfen, es ging einzig und allein um die frage, ob durch materialbruch energie abgebaut wird.


----------



## LTD Team (29. Januar 2007)

@dkc-live

Du brauchst ne Brille und nicht nen Helm


----------



## Daxi (29. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> helme und rennwägen haben wir eigentlich nicht in einen topf geworfen, es ging einzig und allein um die frage, ob durch materialbruch energie abgebaut wird.


Deswegen habe ich ja auch Prinzipien geschrieben. Ein Helm besteht aus "weichem Styropor", das zusammengedrückt wird und dadurch "Energie" "aufnimmt", mal allgemeinverständlich ausgedrückt. Da wird also eher keine Grenze erreicht und dann brichts, sondern es ist irgendwann schluss mit zusammendrücken und es wird hart. Wobei man hier daran denken muss, daß spitze Steine einen Helm auch spalten können.

Das andere Prinzip wird eben bei harten Materialien wie bei Rennwagen genommen. Gezielter Bruch bei Überlast. Wobei man mit Carbon auch so bauen könnte, dass es federt. Gibt da so Landklappenmodelle für Flugzeuge. Aber dann federt es auch wieder zurück.

Wie gesacht, Helme die brechen fliegen bei jedem Test raus, weil die Messaparatur bei Bruch eine neue zu hohe Lastspitze bei der Energieaufnahme (eigentlich werden da Beschleunigungen gemessen) anzeigt und das soll ja so nicht sein. Entspricht einfach nicht dem Ziel des Zusammendrückens.

Nee, nee, nee, nach Aisons Argumenten müssten jetzt alle Leute mit nem Helm rumlaufen, weil die auch alle in Gefahr sind. Schließlich passiert einem ja als Fußgänger oder im Haushalt viel mehr, als als Radfahrer.



LTD Team schrieb:


> @dkc-live
> 
> Du brauchst ne Brille und nicht nen Helm


Ist ja ein tolles Argument keinen Helm zu tragen, "Mist, ich übersehe immer alles, weil ich den Helm aufhab". Das geht nicht lange gut


----------



## VISION311 (29. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich einen Helm TRAGE, anstatt in aufzuhaben, dann kann ich auch nicht schlau lenken. Hallo Eisenstange, ich komme..


----------



## Matze. (29. Januar 2007)

> "Trotz zahlreicher Tests und Aussagen zu diesem Thema ist blegt, dass es weder einen wissenschaftlichen oder vergleichbaren Beleg für die Ungeeignetheit von Sommerreifen bei winterlichen Wetterverhältnissen gibt."



Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis, bei mir in der Gegend fahren alle Winterreifen, weil sie sonst 2 mal in der Woche irgendwo abgeschleppt werden . 
Wenn so ein Hansel in seiner Studie rausfindet daß die Winterreifen angeblich nichts bringen lade ich den gern mal für ein paar Wochen zu mir ein, dann kann er mit mir jeden Morgen zur Arbeit fahren .


----------



## Aison (29. Januar 2007)

Daxi schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass du ABS bei Schnee aufer Straße abschaltest.



Also bis vor letzer Woche hatte ich keine Winterreifen drauf. Da fing es an zu schneien und ich dachte: gehst mal testen, mal eine Vollbremsung, bisschen stark in die Kurve etc.... (gibt hier nen Platz, wo ich das ungestört und ungefährdet testen konnte). Danach Winterreifen drauf, also ein Unterschied hab ich da schon gemerkt.

Auto hat kein ABS, nicht mal Servo, also gibts auch nichts abzuschalten 

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (29. Januar 2007)

VISION311 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Helm TRAGE, anstatt in aufzuhaben, dann kann ich auch nicht schlau lenken. Hallo Eisenstange, ich komme..



HALLO IDIOT!!!!


----------



## Daxi (29. Januar 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Wenn so ein Hansel in seiner Studie rausfindet daß die Winterreifen angeblich nichts bringen lade ich den gern mal für ein paar Wochen zu mir ein, dann kann er mit mir jeden Morgen zur Arbeit fahren .


Die Hansels die das getestet haben, waren die Reifenhersteller, die gerne gehabt hätten, daß es eine "Winterreifenpflicht" gibt. Könnten se ihre Winterreifen besser verkaufen. Hat nicht geklappt. Wahrscheinlich haben die wirklich keine Ahnung, sonst gäbe es schon längst Winterreifen. Aber ätsch, solche gibt es gar nicht. Es gibt nur M+S oder welche mit ner Schneeflocke drauf. Einziger Unterschied ist das Profil. Und M+S darf jeder draufschreiben. Das mit der Gummimischung scheint wohl nicht so der Bringer zu sein.

Und wenn man genau liest, steht da auch nix von Schnee, denn dann ist ein tiefes oder grobes Profil tatsächlich besser. Ansonsten bringts nichts. Folgerichtig müsste man auch das ABS abschalten, damit der Bremsweg auf Schnee kürzer wird, aber wieder ätsch, das geht auch nicht. 



Aison schrieb:


> Danach Winterreifen drauf, also ein Unterschied hab ich da schon gemerkt.


Ich fahre acht verschiedene Autos (2 eigene + Firmenpool) mit und ohne "geeigneter" Bereifung, Heckantrieb, verschiedene Profiltiefen etc. Opel, Daimler, VW, Mazda. Ein paar Fahrtrainings mit Schwerpunkt Bremsmanöver auf glattem Untergrund, auch einseitig glatt, mit und ohne ABS habe ich auch schon mitgemacht. Ich merke jeden pieps den die Autos von sich geben. Sogar wenn gleiche "Winterreifen" bei verschiedenen Autos drauf sind. Der eine fährt gut damit, beim anderen drehen die Reifen nur durch. Dadurch habe ich schon ein bißchen Erfahrung, wie Autos sich im Schnee oder bei Glätte verhalten. Und sie verhalten sich nie so, wie mans gerne hätte. Bin ja kein Ralleyfahrer oder Finne.

Lustigerweise habe ich letzte Woche auch mal getestet wie mein Golf V mit miesen Sommerreifen vorne im Schnee so fährt. War an sich kein Problem, solange ich ESP nicht abgeschaltet habe. Ohne ging gar nichts. Und der Bremsweg wird mit ABS ellenlang und in Kurven wirkt es auch nicht mehr so richtig, was ich allerdings erwartet hatte. 

Ich denke einfach, daß die Unterschiede von Auto zu Auto und von Reifen zu Reifen einfach zu groß sind, als das man pauschal was sagen kann. Wenn ich allerdings im Winter in den Bergen permant Schnee liegen hätte, würde ich auch etwas gröberes fahren wollen oder noch einfacher Vierradantrieb, dann braucht man sich um Traktion keine Gedanken zu machen.

Äh, wie war nochmal das Thema dieses Threads


----------



## Aison (29. Januar 2007)

Daxi schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach, daß die Unterschiede von Auto zu Auto und von Reifen zu Reifen einfach zu groß sind, als das man pauschal was sagen kann. Wenn ich allerdings im Winter in den Bergen permant Schnee liegen hätte, würde ich auch etwas gröberes fahren wollen oder noch einfacher Vierradantrieb, dann braucht man sich um Traktion keine Gedanken zu machen.
> 
> Äh, wie war nochmal das Thema dieses Threads



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu  Deswegen bin ich einfach gegen Studien, die irgendetwas vollkommen ablehnen oder begrüssen. Da schwebt dann immer der Hintergedanke mit, wer denn wieder den Auftrag für die Studie gegeben hat.

Zum Thema: Ich bezweifle nicht, dass Fahrradhelme nichts nützen auch wenn es entsprechende Studien gibt. Aber ich bin auch nicht so blauäugig zu glauben, dass ein Helm den perfekten Schutz bietet. Es ist für mich einfach die optimalste Lösung, nicht die Wirkungsvollste.

Dasselbe bei der Bereifung von Autos und von Bikes: Den besten Reifen gibts nicht, obwohl die Bikezeitschriften immer wieder bei den Test von einem Testsieger usw... sprechen.

gruss


----------



## Daxi (29. Januar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu  Deswegen bin ich einfach gegen Studien, die irgendetwas vollkommen ablehnen oder begrüssen. Da schwebt dann immer der Hintergedanke mit, wer denn wieder den Auftrag für die Studie gegeben hat.


Tjä, ein Helm ist die einzige Lösung! Ärgerlich finde ich nur, daß bei Gesamtkosten von ein paar Euro oder Franken die Teile für teuer Geld unter die Leute gebracht werden.

Mit Studien ist das so eine Sache. Reifen kann ich ja nacheinander an einem Auto testen und dann einfach den Bremsweg (Beispiel!) messen. Beim Helm geht das nicht, man kann wohl kaum jemanden mit und ohne Helm irgendwo gegen fahren lassen kann. In D'land ist es aber so, daß eine Vorschrift, was man mal wieder alles machen muss, zumindest der Nutzen irgendwie erwiesen sein sollte. Und da wirds kompliziert, weil man dann wieder eine Studie bräuchte. Und wie man auf dem Board schon in unzähligen Diskussionen gelesen hat, gibts die nicht. Das haben ja schon viele versucht, da kommt in mir immer der Gedanke auf, daß es eine Helmherstellerlobby gibt, die gerne mehr Helme verkaufen würde.

Und hätte bei unserem Anfangsposter die Stange 10 cm tiefer gehangen, wäre jetzt sein Gesicht Matsche oder sein Genick gebrochen. Besseres Beispiel: Kumpel von mir fährt immer mit Helm, ausgerechnet das eine Mal, als er keinen aufhat, bricht ihm der Vorbau seines Rennrades und er wacht erst wieder im Krankenwagen auf. Mit Helm hätte er jetzt keine Narben auf der Stirn  Sein Anwalt hat ihm vom Hersteller ca. 5000 Euro eingeklagt.

Ärgerlich finde ich auch, wenn jemand was von Helmbruch erzählt. Das entspricht einfach keiner Vorgabe für Helme, sondern ist nur die Unfähigkeit der Hersteller was besseres zu bauen.


----------



## Matze. (29. Januar 2007)

> Die Hansels die das getestet haben, waren die Reifenhersteller, die gerne gehabt hätten, daß es eine "Winterreifenpflicht" gibt. Könnten se ihre Winterreifen besser verkaufen. Hat nicht geklappt. Wahrscheinlich haben die wirklich keine Ahnung, sonst gäbe es schon längst Winterreifen. Aber ätsch, solche gibt es gar nicht. Es gibt nur M+S oder welche mit ner Schneeflocke drauf. Einziger Unterschied ist das Profil. Und M+S darf jeder draufschreiben. Das mit der Gummimischung scheint wohl nicht so der Bringer zu sein.



Na die Studie  würde ich gerne mal sehen, wenn´s kalt wird und die Straße feucht und salzig ist merke ich!! den Unterschied sofort, auch in Kurven, und gleich dreimal beim beschleunigen. Bei Schnee brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden da kommst Du bei mir ohne Winterreifen nicht mal vom Hof 
Wenn die Gummimischung nicht der Bringer ist, wechseln die F1 Teams ihre Reifen bei Nässe wohl auch nur aus psychologischen Gründen .



> Ich denke einfach, daß die Unterschiede von Auto zu Auto und von Reifen zu Reifen einfach zu groß sind, als das man pauschal was sagen kann. Wenn ich allerdings im Winter in den Bergen permant Schnee liegen hätte, würde ich auch etwas gröberes fahren wollen oder noch einfacher Vierradantrieb, dann braucht man sich um Traktion keine Gedanken zu machen



Wieder ein Trugschluß eines Flachlandtirolers , wieviel Reifen hast Du bei allrad denn zum bremsen wenn´s den Hang runtergeht die Kettenpflicht gilt nicht umsonst auch bei Allradautos.
Interessant ist auch, da wo ich wohne (Allgäu) hat´s oft Frost, Schnee und eisige Fahrbahn, da kommen aber normal alle vorwärts, dort wo ich arbeite (Bodensee), da ziehen viele keine Winterreifen auf, da es of keinen richtigen Winter gibt, wenn´s da aber mal rutschig wird auf der Straße dann steht alles .



> Äh, wie war nochmal das Thema dieses Threads


----------



## kh-cap (30. Januar 2007)

Daxi schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, in irgendeiner Statistik zu Unfällen in der Freizeit oder so.
> 
> Na ja, ich fahre seit 35 Jahren Fahrrad, was mich aber interessiert, wären deine Erfahrungen mit Unfällen nur von Radfahrern und die Ursache für deren Verletzungen. Ich sehe das so, wenn einer von einem LKW beim Abbiegen überrollt wird = tot, würde ein Helm nix nützen, so mal als Beispiel zu den Ursachen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daxi (30. Januar 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> Daxi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > falls dich aber statistiken erregen oder du sie für deinen ruhigen schlaf brauchst, versuch es mal bei den krankenversicherungen, da gibt es bestimmt auswertungen zu fahrradunfällen.
> ...


----------



## kuberli (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo Daxi,meiner Meinung nach kann ein Helm schon Leben retten auch wenn das Styropor bricht.Ich hatte am 16.12 einen fatalen Sturz mit Landung auf dem Helm.Die Diagnose im Krankenhaus lautete, Genickbruch und Bruch 2er Brustwirbel.Die Ärzte in der Klinik meinten, ohne die Aufprallenergievernichtung des Helmes hätte ich wohl keine Überlebenschance gehabt.Deshalb werde ich auch in Zukunft mit Helm fahren, egal ob er bricht oder nicht.


----------



## Daxi (30. Januar 2007)

kuberli schrieb:


> Die Ärzte in der Klinik meinten, ohne die Aufprallenergievernichtung des Helmes hätte ich wohl keine Überlebenschance gehabt.Deshalb werde ich auch in Zukunft mit Helm fahren, egal ob er bricht oder nicht.


Son Fall habe ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch. Typ aufm Rad hatte einen Zusammenstoß mit einem Auto, Vorfahrt genommen oder außer Einfahrt gekommen, im Krankenhaus hat man dann festgestellt, daß ein Genickwirbel angebrochen ist. Aussage der Ärzte: "Hätten Sie einen Helm aufgehabt, wären sie jetzt tot."  

Watt nu? Wahrscheinlich kann man so Ärztegeschichten bis zum Erbrechen diskutieren, aber obs was bringt? Die waren nich dabei und hinterher haben die immer gut reden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2007)

Mal ein anderer Aspekt dieses Themas:

Nehmen wir mal an, der Gesetzgeber würde eine Helmpflicht für Bike beschliessen, meinetwegen mit 40 Euro Bußgeld/1 Punkt in Flensburg bei Nichtbeachtung, damit es auch attraktiv wird 

Diese Helmpflicht könnte dann ja wohl nur im Geltungsbereich der STVO greifen. Dies würde bedeuten, dass MTBler 'eh, die bei Ausübung ihres Sportes ja meist auf Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenwegen unterwegs sind, wohl nur selten in die Pflicht genommen werden könnten, oder?

P.S: Meine Gattin und ich haben auch schon je einen Sturz hinter uns, wo anstelle unserer Köpfe hinterher unsere Helme Schrott waren - Deshalb tragen wir immer Helme und halten auch unseren Sohn dazu an.


----------



## renöd (30. Januar 2007)

Helm aufen Kopp!!!


----------



## Daxi (30. Januar 2007)

Ach noch was zu Ärzten, mir haben sie vor ein paar Jahren gesagt, daß ich nie wieder würde richtig gehen können, rechte Knie ist totaler Schrott. Hab den Arzt gewechselt.

Ich jogge, wandere, fahre Inliner und Rad, trainiere fleißig an Maschinen...


----------



## kh-cap (30. Januar 2007)

Daxi schrieb:


> Ach noch was zu Ärzten, mir haben sie vor ein paar Jahren gesagt, daß ich nie wieder würde richtig gehen können, rechte Knie ist totaler Schrott. Hab den Arzt gewechselt.
> 
> Ich jogge, wandere, fahre Inliner und Rad, trainiere fleißig an Maschinen...




das freut mich wirklich für dich.
was soll ich dir aber noch sagen , außer das ich genügend aufgeplatze schädel gesehen habe und genügend die auf grund eines helmes glimpflich weg kamen weiss ich auch nicht und glaube mir, ich leide nicht unter wahrnemungsdefiziten und habe auch kein interesse an den unfällen was zu beschönigen.
noch ein letzter versuch: renn mit anlauf und kopf voraus gegen deine wohnzimmerwand, danach mach es mit einem helm. sollte es der gleiche schmerz sein gebe ich auf. wenn nicht, lass dich davon überzeugen  

@watlho: doch, genau da liegt leider der ansatzpunkt. gibt es eine gesetzliche verpflichtung die auch noch mit bußgeld bewährt ist, kann die versicherung bei verletzung dieser, auch außerhalb des straßenverkehrs, die leistung verweigerung, bzw. reduzieren.
warum leider? na ja, ohne "finanziellen druck" ist gerade der deutsche bürger nicht sehr einsichtig. 

kh-cap


----------



## theLastTemplar (30. Januar 2007)

mein senf: 
der helm ist sicher kein allheilmittel, kann aber bei einigen situationen die folgen eines unfalls sehr deutlich reduzieren. wers nicht glaubt dem ist auch nicht zu helfen.

ich fahre selbst zu 95% mit helm, aber manchmal auf der bäckertour bleibt er auch daheim. ich bin gegen eine allg. helmpflicht wegen der letzten 5% bequemlichkeit.

mein deckel fühlt sich steinhart an, ich nehme an, dass er auch nach dem prinzip "Bruchenergie" funktionieren würde. letztendlich ist so ein aufprall ja eine art schlag und die werden so ganz gut gedämpft. ärgerlich wären dann im falle des falles natürlich die 80 ocken für nen neuen, während so ein knochen ja selbst zusammenheilen würde und die kotzen von der Kasse übernommen werden würden.


----------



## Coffee (30. Januar 2007)

einige sollten hier mal wieder über diskussionskultur und entsprechendes benehmen nachdenken!!

danke coffee


----------



## theLastTemplar (30. Januar 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> @watlho: doch, genau da liegt leider der ansatzpunkt. gibt es eine gesetzliche verpflichtung die auch noch mit bußgeld bewährt ist, kann die versicherung bei verletzung dieser, auch außerhalb des straßenverkehrs, die leistung verweigerung, bzw. reduzieren.
> warum leider? na ja, ohne "finanziellen druck" ist gerade der deutsche bürger nicht sehr einsichtig.
> kh-cap



...ich habe da ein weiches herz und würde den kindern, die ohne helm gefahren sind auch eine bezahlbare medizinische behandlung gewähren wollen. 

so eine gesetzliche pflicht würde höchstens dazu führen, dass aldi - alibi - helme verkauft würden, die mehr die sicht einschränken, als im fall des falles was zu nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (30. Januar 2007)

oft hapert es ja schon am richtigen sitz des helmes bzw. größe usw.

coffee


----------



## Daxi (30. Januar 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> und glaube mir, ich leide nicht unter wahrnemungsdefiziten und habe auch kein interesse an den unfällen was zu beschönigen.


Nein, nein, so war das nicht gemeint. Selektive Wahrnehmung ist eine natürliche und erwünschte Filter-Funktion unseres Gehirns. Man muss nur aufpassen, daß die Filterung nicht dazu führt, daß man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht. 

Ich weise nur darauf hin, daß deine eigenen Erfahrungen nicht zu  Untersuchungen passen über die ich gelesen habe. Das sind ja auch nur vorher/nachher Betachtungen. Und wenn sich dabei nix ändert, fallen mir nur drei Möglichkeiten ein: Untersuchung falsch, Radfahrer mit Helm fahren wie die Bekloppten oder Helm nutzt im Durchschnitt nix. Da kann man sich wahlweise was aussuchen oder eine andere Erklärung finden.

Schmerz ist kein guter Lehrmeister. Köpfe verfügen über eine Menge Schmerzrezeptoren (glaub das heißt so), damit wir drauf aufpassen. Schmerzverhinderung führt aber nicht zwangsläufig zur Vermeidung von Kopfverletzungen. Ist ein medizinisch völlig unzulässiger Rückschluß, schließlich kommt es auf das an, was du in der Birne hast, nicht auf das drumherum. 
Ich müsste mich also deinem Beispiel nach mit nem Helm aus nem Meter Höhe auf den Kopf fallen lassen. Überleb ich das, hat der Helm geholfen, wenn nicht, Pech gehabt. Müsste ja mit nem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein 

Soll heißen, daß ich an einer Erklärung interessiert bin, wieso die Dinge so sind, wie sie sind. Deswegen habe ich jemanden gefragt, der Erfahrungen haben könnte, wie sich das in Wirklichkeit darstellt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> @w*ahlth*o: doch, genau da liegt leider der ansatzpunkt. gibt es eine gesetzliche verpflichtung die auch noch mit bußgeld bewährt ist, kann die versicherung bei verletzung dieser, auch außerhalb des straßenverkehrs, die leistung verweigerung, bzw. reduzieren.
> warum leider? na ja, ohne "finanziellen druck" ist gerade der deutsche bürger nicht sehr einsichtig.



Stimmt - das Bußgeld würde zwar im Wald wahrscheinlich ins Leere laufen (da ausserhalb des Geltungsbereiches der STVO), aber die Versicherungen hätten wenigstens trotzdem eine Handhabe gegen derart leichtsinniges Verhalten.

Also: Her mit der Helmpflicht für Radfahrer und einem richtig saftigen Bussgeld, inkl. Punkt(en) in Flensburg bei einem Verstoss gegen die Helmpflicht!


----------



## Daxi (30. Januar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also: Her mit der Helmpflicht für Radfahrer und einem saftigen Bussgeld, inkl. Punkt(en) in Flensburg bei Verstoss gegen selbige!


Nicht durchsetzbar, da die Maßnahme extrem umstritten ist und nur nach wissenschaftlich fundiertem Nachweis eingeführt würde, meinen die Gesetzgeber in den meisten Ländern. Und da sind die Deutschen noch penibler. Siehe "keine Winterreifenpflicht".


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2007)

Daxi schrieb:


> Nicht durchsetzbar, da die Maßnahme extrem umstritten ist und nur nach wissenschaftlich fundiertem Nachweis eingeführt würde, meinen die Gesetzgeber in den meisten Ländern. Und da sind die Deutschen noch penibler. Siehe "keine Winterreifenpflicht".



Wieso war denn dann eine Helmpflicht für Mofafahrer so relativ einfach durchzusetzen? - Ich bin mit dem Bike meist schneller unterwegs, als die meisten Mofafahrer


----------



## schnellejugend (30. Januar 2007)

Weil man dabei nicht schwitzt, das Gewicht durch einen Motor keine Rolle spielt...
Wieviele Mofas(25km/h Beschränkung, ab 15) gibts den noch? Die sind fast komplett eingegangen. Sonderbar.


Ich bin dafür, daß man Menschen wie dir Lederkombi, Protektoren an Schienbeinen, Hüfte, Ellenbogen, Handgelenke.... vorschreibt, kontrolliert oder saftige Strafen verlangt.

Habe einen Bekannten, der sich beide Handgelenke gebrochen hat und einen mit einem Schenkelhalsbruch. Für Helmdiktatoren eigtl. leichtsinnig ohne Vollschutz oder zumindest Lederkombi zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Waltho intolerant wie gewohnt. Der typische Diktator-Typ



Schnellejugend wie gewohnt: Kommt mit Argumenten nicht weiter, schreit rum, wird polemisch, resp. sogar beleidigend und ausfallend


----------



## Daxi (30. Januar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso war denn dann eine Helmpflicht für Mofafahrer so relativ einfach durchzusetzen? - Ich bin mit dem Bike meist schneller unterwegs, als die meisten Mofafahrer


Keine Ahnung, kenn die Stellungnahmen des Gesetzgebers dazu nich. Lag vielleicht daran, daß viele Mofafahrer schon Helme trugen und ist relativ lang her. Radfahrer aber zu über 90 % nicht, also keine Akzeptanz.

Was meint Stoiber dazu?


----------



## schnellejugend (30. Januar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schnellejugend wie gewohnt: Kommt mit Argumenten nicht weiter, schreit rum, wird polemisch, resp. sogar beleidigend und ausfallend



Habs geändert, du hasts leider vorher schon gelesen. War ausfallend und unpassend. Entschuldingung.
Helmdiktator bleibt, du willst schließlich allen Radfahrern Helme aufdiktieren.


Wenn du die Helmpflicht forderst, gehe ich davon aus, daß du es für zumutbar hälst, weil du selbst es für zumutbar hälst. Levty hält Schienbeinschoner für zumutbar. 
Ganz einfacher Schluss: für alle anderen auch. Du willst Leuten Dinge aufzwingen weil sie für dich zumutbar sind. 
Und klar: weniger Schutz als du ist leichtsinnig, mehr nicht notwendig.  

Was hältst du und KH-cap dann davon den beiden von mir beschriebenen die Versicherungsleistung zu kürzen? Mit den durchaus im Laden verfügbaren Protektoren wäre das vermeidbar gewesen. 



> ...Lag vielleicht daran, daß viele Mofafahrer schon Helme trugen und ist relativ lang her....


Und daran des fast nur von 15Jährigen gefahren wurde, die von ihren Eltern eh nur mit Helm fahren durften. Mehr oder weniger ausgestorben ist es trotzdem. Zu Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (30. Januar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso war denn dann eine Helmpflicht für Mofafahrer so relativ einfach durchzusetzen? - Ich bin mit dem Bike meist schneller unterwegs, als die meisten Mofafahrer



Noch ein weiterer Grund: unter den Gesetzgebern leicht durchzusetzen weil es keinen gesundheitl. Nutzen hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2007)

Als strenger, aber gerechter Helmdiktator habe ich mich jedenfalls in diesem Falle dazu entschlossen, mich ausnahmsweise in die von mir ansonsten so verabscheuten Niederungen der Bike-Demokratie zu begeben und das von mir so grausam beherrschte und geknechtete Bike-Volk zu befragen


----------



## hammerbusch (30. Januar 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> oft hapert es ja schon am richtigen sitz des helmes bzw. größe usw.
> 
> coffee



Es hapert häufig/eher an schützenswertem Gut, dünkt mich.


----------



## kh-cap (30. Januar 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Weil man dabei nicht schwitzt, das Gewicht durch einen Motor keine Rolle spielt...
> Wieviele Mofas(25km/h Beschränkung, ab 15) gibts den noch? Die sind fast komplett eingegangen. Sonderbar.
> 
> 
> ...



du versuchst es dir auch immer zu drehen wie du es brauchst oder?
erinnert mich an mittelstufendiskussionen mit vanilleteetrinkern. die sind in ermangelung objektiver, nachvollziehbarer argumenten, bzw. wenn man nach quellen gefragt hat auch regelmäßig über das ziel hinausgeschossen.

ach ja, was ist denn nun mit der quelle deiner oft angeführten italienischen studie die hier so super paßt?

bei uns sind die verkaufszahlen für mofas rückläufig, weil die roller, auch die mit 25 km/h beschränkung, im gleichen maße zugenommen haben. mußt nur mal im straßenverkehr die augen aufmachen . zu meiner zeit waren halt mofas in, davor auch die roller. und auch vor 25 jahren gab es schon eine helmpflicht und ich mußte eine fahrerlaubnis fürs mofa erwerben. 

zu deinem bekannten. es ist nun mal fakt, das man mit einem offenen bein- oder armbruch gut klarkommen kann. selbst wenn es mit reha halt mehrere wochen monate dauert. mit offenem schädel und austretender hirnmasse ist das nicht mehr mit einer guten reha getan. 

anscheinend bist du ja nicht ganz unglücklich das hier immer wieder solche themen auftauchen oder warum beteiligst du dich so stark?  

kh-cap


----------



## schnellejugend (30. Januar 2007)

Mein Freund, der einen Rollerladen hat. Kannst du aber gerne nachprüfen.

Unter Mofas habe ich mal alle Gefährte die mit 15 zu bewegen sind und eine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung von 25km/h haben zusammengefasst. 

Gefährte die mal 40, mal 50, mal 45km/h schnell sein dürfen liefen früher unter 50er.  

Wenn du mir die Statistik zeigst die beweisst, daß Gefährte mit 25km/h Beschränkung nicht kontinuirlich abgenommen haben glaube ich dir das. Ansonsten bleibe ich der Meinung das sie im vrgl. zu früher fast ausgestorben sind. Oder alle frisiert. Die Helmpflicht dafür kam vor ca. genau den von dir angeführten 25Jahren, die theoretische Fahrprüfung auch so um diese Zeit.


> anscheinend bist du ja nicht ganz unglücklich das hier immer wieder solche themen auftauchen oder warum beteiligst du dich so stark?


Ich bin Krankenpfleger, während du Unfälle aufnimmst behandle(pflege) ich in riesigem Umfang die Auswirkung der Wohlstandsgesellschaft. Und sehe auch sehr häufig wie fit(auch geistig) Menschen mit Bewegung(wie auch immer) noch sein können. Das muss kein Radfahren sein.Meine Vermieterin ist vor 3 Monaten 80 geworden, sie fährt immer noch mit dem Rad (ohne Helm) zum einkaufen.
Deswegen bin ich so vehement gegen eine wie auch immer geartete Mehrbelastung oder auch gegen Verringerung von Leistungen für Menschen die etwas für sich tun.
Es scheint so, daß der Gesetzgeber das zur Zeit auch so sieht.


----------



## Flow er (30. Januar 2007)

immer mit helm  
selbst dieser 12 jahre alte helm konnte meinem bruder noch helfen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/334129/cat/500/ppuser/80282


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kh-cap (30. Januar 2007)

[


----------



## kh-cap (30. Januar 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> habe den beitrag zurück gezogen. diskussionen auf dem niveau von 14 jährigen muss ich mir nicht mehr antun.


----------



## gurkenfolie (30. Januar 2007)

kh-cap plant wohl schon die einführung für einen einkaufswagenführerschein.


----------



## Aison (31. Januar 2007)

Ihr könnt aber auch gar nie aufhören....


----------



## Daxi (31. Januar 2007)

Is aber auch ein lustiges Statement= "bäh, mit euch mag ich nich mehr spielen..."


----------



## schnellejugend (31. Januar 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> kh-cap schrieb:
> 
> 
> > habe den beitrag zurück gezogen. diskussionen auf dem niveau von 14 jährigen muss ich mir nicht mehr antun.
> ...


----------



## Daxi (31. Januar 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Darf man mit 14 schon bei der Polizei arbeiten?
> 
> Wusste ich garnicht.


Naa! Reiz ihn doch nicht noch!


----------



## UdoB (31. Januar 2007)

Mir passen die von Alpina am besten auf meinen Schwellkopp, alles Andere war zu eng!


----------



## kh-cap (31. Januar 2007)

Daxi schrieb:


> Naa! Reiz ihn doch nicht noch!



reizt mich nicht. aber es ist halt so, dass nichts konstruktives mehr kommt. deine argumentation ist nicht meine, aber vernünftig vorgetragen und somit für mich ok. leute wie gurkenfolie machen nur mal schnell wellen, sagen aber gar nichts aus. schnelle jugend gibt nur beiträge ab, die er selbst am anfang angeprangert hat (plakativ, intolerant). er belegt nicht eine von ihm gemachte aussage (meine zahlen habe ich aus internen verkehrsstatisktiken), verallgemeinert und vergleicht äpfel mit birnen. das ist keine diskussionsgrundlage, sowas wird eben auf schülerveranstaltungen oder nach dem 5. bier am stammtisch durchgezogen. nicht mein ding. 

kh-cap


----------



## Daxi (31. Januar 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> er belegt nicht eine von ihm gemachte aussage (meine zahlen habe ich aus internen verkehrsstatisktiken), verallgemeinert und vergleicht äpfel mit birnen.


nu ja, jeder eben auf seine Weise. Konstruktiv kann mans schwer diskutieren, weils ein schwieriges Thema ist und die meisten nur eine ziemlich gefühlsmäßige Auffassung haben. Aber die internen Statistiken sind frei zugänglich>statistisches Bundesamt. Würd man danach gehn, hätten Fußgänger ein Helm viel nötiger. Im Straßenverkehr dürften Ursachen für 
tödliche und schwere Verletzungen da etwa gleich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (31. Januar 2007)

UdoB schrieb:


> Mir passen die von Alpina am besten auf meinen Schwellkopp, alles Andere war zu eng!



Das kenn ich. Bowlingkugelkopp!   Ich habe den 5th Element in der größten Größe und dann ganz offen eingestellt. Jetzt im Winter habe ich schon Probleme ein dickeres Buff drunter zu bekommen!


----------



## schnellejugend (31. Januar 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> reizt mich nicht. aber es ist halt so, dass nichts konstruktives mehr kommt. deine argumentation ist nicht meine, aber vernünftig vorgetragen und somit für mich ok. leute wie gurkenfolie machen nur mal schnell wellen, sagen aber gar nichts aus. schnelle jugend gibt nur beiträge ab, die er selbst am anfang angeprangert hat (plakativ, intolerant). er belegt nicht eine von ihm gemachte aussage (meine zahlen habe ich aus internen verkehrsstatisktiken), verallgemeinert und vergleicht äpfel mit birnen. das ist keine diskussionsgrundlage, sowas wird eben auf schülerveranstaltungen oder nach dem 5. bier am stammtisch durchgezogen. nicht mein ding.
> 
> kh-cap



Gerne nochmal: du hast eine Eigenverantwortlichkeit eingefordert im anderen Thread. Was ich generell befürworte. Mit Helmpflicht(ich weiss, daß du nicht dafür bist) oder Ausschluss von Versicherungsleistungen bei nichttragen eines Helms ziehst du gerade die zur Verantwortung die Eigenverantwortlich handeln im Sinne ihrer eigenen Gesundheit. Du bezeichnest sie als leichtsinnig. 
In einem System, daß gesundheitsdienliches Verhalten fördert, wäre deine Forderung für mich auch verständlich: man würde als aktiver Mensch weniger Beiträge zahlen, bei Unfallfolgen, die mit angemessenem Aufwand(Helm) zu veringern wären mehr zahlen müssen.
Im Moment ist es aber nicht so, du drängst Radfahren damit in die Ecke des Gesundheitsrisikos.


Wenn hier jeder Argumente anderer als Schulveranstaltung oder Stammtischgeschwätz abtut kann man sich das tastsächlich sparen. 

Du brauchst dich auch nicht von meinem Namen täuschen lassen, ich nehme schliesslich auch nicht an das du ein falschgeschriebener KH-Cop bist.


lesenswert


----------



## Azzip (22. Februar 2007)

meine theorie :die herrn ohne-helm-fahrer stinken sehr aus dem kopf so dass der helm nach einem tag riden verseucht ist und eine lebensbedrohliche infektion zu befürchten ist!


----------



## Azzip (22. Februar 2007)

meine theorie :die herrn ohne-helm-fahrer stinken sehr aus dem kopf so dass der helm nach einem tag riden verseucht und eine lebensbedrohliche infektion zu befürchten ist!


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Februar 2007)

Azzip schrieb:


> meine theorie :die herrn ohne-helm-fahrer stinken sehr aus dem kopf so dass der helm nach einem tag riden verseucht und eine lebensbedrohliche infektion zu befürchten ist!





Azzip schrieb:


> meine theorie :die herrn ohne-helm-fahrer stinken sehr aus dem kopf so dass der helm nach einem tag riden verseucht und eine lebensbedrohliche infektion zu befürchten ist!




Hm, interessante Theorie!


----------



## Azzip (23. Februar 2007)

verständnis!


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Februar 2007)

Azzip schrieb:


> verständnis!



Klar, immer!


----------



## trekkinger (7. März 2007)

http://www.deutschesanwaltportal.de...jnachr-JUNA070301409&action=controls.Maximize

Oder bei Google eingeben:
OLG Düsseldorf, Urt. v. 12.02.2007 - I-1 U 182/06


----------



## polo (7. März 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265559


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (9. März 2007)

Mein Senf zum Thema Helm.... ich bin NIE mit Helm gefahren... hatte letztes Jahr mal mehrere Fullface-Helme mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel ausprobiert... war auch nich so das ware. 

Seit diesem Jahr habe ich einen einfachen und günstigen Azonic Skid Lid - seit dem fahre ich NUR NOCH mit Helm - warum kann ich nich sagen, vielleicht weil ich älter und vernünftiger geworden bin (bitte nicht! )... oder weil ich meinen Zivi auf der Höllenstation gemacht hab...


----------



## kneeslyder (9. März 2007)

Das ist passiert wenn man ohne fährt:http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/1130/knei2006dh9.png
Zum Glück hatte ich keine Verletzungen am Kopf!!Habe daraus gelernt und fahre jetzt mit Helm wenn ich schneller unterwegs bin.Wollte mit +/- 40 einen kleinen Absatz springen dabei ist das Hinterrad mir zuvor gekommen.Ich lag schon am Boden als das Rad noch über mir durch die Luft flog.(Es landete 15m weiter weg im Graben)


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. März 2007)

Wo oder was ist das?  

...aber Danke für den Post!


----------



## Cooler (9. März 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Wo oder was ist das?
> 
> ...aber Danke für den Post!




 ein Knie


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. März 2007)

Cooler schrieb:


> ein Knie



Ja, das habe ich beim näheren Hinschauen und bein "genauen" lesen gemerkt. Bei dem Thema hatt ich angenommen es wäre Dein Kopf, hatte schon Mitleid mit Deinem wundersamen Schädel!  

Gute Besserung trotzdem noch!


----------



## könni__ (9. März 2007)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das ihr Mountainbiker seid? - Hat es euch auch schon mal so richtig schön zerlegt?  Ja? gut - ich persönlich empfand es immer als etwas angenehmer wenn sich zwischen meinem Kopf und dem Schotter ein Helm befand. Ist aber eine rein subjektive Empfindung.  Wenn man nicht stürtzt brauch man auch keinen Helm! Ich kenne nur keinen Biker der noch nicht gestürtzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olle (11. März 2007)

Kindergarten hier. Kann doch jeder machen, was er will.
Schönes Zitat hab ich grad in einem Buch gelesen:
"...Fahrradhelm - diese Idiotenselbstklassifizierung der 90er..."


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. März 2007)

Tja, wie an anderer Stelle hier gepostet, schaut einfach selber.


----------



## trekkinger (11. März 2007)

olle schrieb:


> Kindergarten hier. Kann doch jeder machen, was er will.
> Schönes Zitat hab ich grad in einem Buch gelesen:
> "...Fahrradhelm - diese Idiotenselbstklassifizierung der 90er..."


Der Text ist ein wenig varaltet wenn man bedenkt, wie die Schalen damals aussahen. Heutzutage sehen die Kopfschützer representabel aus. 
Und solange es in jederlei Hinsicht nur einenn selbst betrifft, ist es eigentlich jedem selbst überlassen, ob mit oder ohne. Doch es gibt da einige gute Gründe, das anders zu sehen: Familienvater, ...


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (11. März 2007)

Das Zitat aus Wikipedia aus deren Artikel über Fahrradhelme ist ja auch krass:



> In Australien nahm seit der Helmpflicht die Zahl der Fahrradfahrer ab, die absolute Zahl schwer und tödlich verunglückter Radfahrer hingegen zu. Man vermutet, dass Autofahrer gar nicht mehr mit Radfahrern rechnen und sie darum gehäuft überfahren.


----------



## Hirnlego! (11. März 2007)

Aloha!

heisse diskussionen hier 

aber zum thema:

also so bei normalen besorgungs/stadt fahrten zieh ich nie einen helm an_im wald eigentlich auch nur bei grösseren touren wenn ich vorher weiss dass es etwas härter wird  

aber nebenbei -wenn schon helm-fetisch dann sollte es imho wohl ein vollintegral helm sein, da man wohl oder übel meistens mit der fresse in den dreck fällt und die  meisten radhelme helfen dabei wohl eh so gut wie garnet

am besten jedem nach seiner fassong_helmpflicht is schwachsinn 

...und solange uns der himmel net auf den kopf fällt....

und jetzt steinigt mich      *jehoova*johoova*jehoova*  

cya


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (11. März 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Tja, wie an anderer Stelle hier gepostet, schaut einfach selber.



Ganz interessanter Link zum Thema.
Ich trage auch eigentlich fast immer einen Helm. 
Und zwar besitze ich diesen hier





Er hat mir auch schon das ein oder andere mal einige blutige Kratzer von Ästen und so verhindert. Allerdings frage ich mich auch was so ein Helm bei einem fiesen Sturz hilft.
Der Händler bei dem ich mir diesen Helm damals gekauft habe, hat mir erklärt dass es wichtig wäre, dass ein Fahrradhelm hinten nicht zu weit runter geht wie zum Beispiel bei diesem Helm




da es dann im Falle eines Falles zu einem Genickbruch kommen kann.
Diese Aussage klingt für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. 
Was sagt ihr dazu ? 
Was tragt ihr eigentlich so für Helme ?


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. März 2007)

Tse_Tse_Fly schrieb:


> .... Allerdings frage ich mich auch was so ein Helm bei einem fiesen Sturz hilft.
> .....



Ja, das tut er, glaube mir! ICH weis das!  



Tse_Tse_Fly schrieb:


> ....
> Der Händler bei dem ich mir diesen Helm damals gekauft habe, hat mir erklärt dass es wichtig wäre, dass ein Fahrradhelm hinten nicht zu weit runter geht .....
> da es dann im Falle eines Falles zu einem Genickbruch kommen kann.
> .....



Doch, ist so. Wenn es Dir den Kopf nach hinten "haut" wirkt der Helm wie ein Keil (?) und erzeugt eine schöne Sollbruchstelle.

Übrigens, meiner: 

MET 5th Element.


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (12. März 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Doch, ist so. Wenn es Dir den Kopf nach hinten "haut" wirkt der Helm wie ein Keil (?) und erzeugt eine schöne Sollbruchstelle.




Aber warum sind dann gerade die Freeridehelme so in der Form ? Dabei fällt man ja öfter mal auf die Schnauze als beim normalen Touren oder CC.


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. März 2007)

Tse_Tse_Fly schrieb:


> Aber warum sind dann gerade die Freeridehelme so in der Form ? Dabei fällt man ja öfter mal auf die Schnauze als beim normalen Touren oder CC.



Schau sie Dir mal in real genauer an, wirst einen Unterschied sehen. Bauartbedingt.... egal, jedem wie er mag.


----------



## two wheels (16. März 2007)

So vorgestern war ich mal wieder froh um meinen Helm! Wurde von nem PW abgeschossen. Brauch jetzt halt nen neuen Helm, dafür ist die Birne noch ganz (der Rest ) und der Arzt meinte sowieso ich hätte Glück im Unglück gehabt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albinho (17. März 2007)

Ich fahre grundsätzlich nie mit Helm und bin in meinem Leben auch noch nie auf meinen Schädel gefallen, da ich lieber kontrolliert stürze. Wenn ich mir hier die Kommentare durchlese, beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass sich viele hier von einer mystischen Schutzaura umgeben wähnen, sobald sie sich anderthalb Zentimeter Styropor über die Schädeldecke schnallen. Ich persönlich traue weder der Stabilität der Schädeldecke noch der irgendwelcher Protektoren sondern fahre lieber umsichtig und an mancher Stelle angemessen defensiv.


----------



## eLw00d (17. März 2007)

Ich wünsch dir ein langes Leben Albinho !


----------



## vaval (17. März 2007)

@Albinho: sag das mal einem auto... bin froh das ich bei meinem crash einen helm hatte!


----------



## BHeinrich (17. März 2007)

vaval schrieb:


> ... bin froh das ich bei meinem crash einen helm hatte!



Den Spruch höre ich ständig. Helm im Arsch, Kopf heil. Könnte es aber nicht sein das diese Styroporgebilde doch nicht so das ware sind und eher nur dem Helmproduzenten wirklich was nutzen??
Bei den vielen zerstörten Helmen wundere ich mich wie die Menschheit nach der Erfindung des Fahrrades so lange überleben konnte. Styropor hat man ja wohl viel später erfunden und Helme fürs Fahrrad tauchen glaube ich noch wesentlich später in der Evolutionsgeschichte auf.
Wer im Gelände ordentlich fährt den hauts auch nicht ständig aufs Maul und wer im Strassenverkehr etwas vorrausschauend fährt erkennt die heiklen  Situationen auch zeitig genug.

Ich finde den Spruch sehr passend den ich hier im Forum mal gelesen habe:
"Wer mit Helm fährt der will anderen nur zeigen was für eine gefährliche Sportart er ausübt."

Gruß Bernd


----------



## stephan- (17. März 2007)

BHeinrich schrieb:


> Wer im Gelände ordentlich fährt den hauts auch nicht ständig aufs Maul



Du willst also den Sinn eines Helmes auch im Downhill anzweifeln?


----------



## KleinundMein (17. März 2007)

>"wer im Strassenverkehr etwas vorrausschauend fährt erkennt die heiklen Situationen auch zeitig genug."

Sagen alle Autofahrer auch.


----------



## trauntaler (17. März 2007)

BHeinrich schrieb:


> Den Spruch höre ich ständig. Helm im Arsch, Kopf heil.


 
Wird wohl was dran sein!



BHeinrich schrieb:


> Könnte es aber nicht sein das diese Styroporgebilde doch nicht so das ware sind und eher nur dem Helmproduzenten wirklich was nutzen??



Könnte es sein das wenn du ein Alugebilde kaufst das auch nur der Fahrradindustrie was nutzt? 



BHeinrich schrieb:


> Bei den vielen zerstörten Helmen wundere ich mich wie die Menschheit nach der Erfindung des Fahrrades so lange überleben konnte. Styropor hat man ja wohl viel später erfunden und Helme fürs Fahrrad tauchen glaube ich noch wesentlich später in der Evolutionsgeschichte auf.



Mit welche Argumenten rechtfertigst du deinen Platz in der Evolution?



BHeinrich schrieb:


> Wer im Gelände ordentlich fährt den hauts auch nicht ständig aufs Maul und wer im Strassenverkehr etwas vorrausschauend fährt erkennt die heiklen  Situationen auch zeitig genug.



Du musst das Wort "Gelände" durch "3m breite Waldwege" und "ordentlich" durch "gaaaaaanz langsam" ersetzen. 



BHeinrich schrieb:


> "Wer mit Helm fährt der will anderen nur zeigen was für eine gefährliche Sportart er ausübt."



Ähnliches könnte man auch auf ohne Helm Fahrer übertragen. Wer ohne Helm fährt möchte anderen zeigen was für eine Harte Nuss er hat? 


Ergo: Keine Zeile deines Beitrags ergibt wirklich Sinn - Beitrag des Tages.

*EDIT:* Ich wiederhole mich aber spätestens seitdem ich letztes Jahr Abends einen bewustlosen, blutenden (Helmlosen) Radfahrer vom Gehweg "aufgesammelt" habe bin ich überzeugter Helmfahrer. Das wurde dann ein Fall für den Notarzt... der Blutfleck war noch wochenlang zu sehen.

MfG Stefan


----------



## spudi (17. März 2007)

So einen Blutfleck hätte es auch von mir gegeben.
Und zwar diese Woche mitten in der menschenleeren Pampa.
Bin sehr steilen verlaubten Waldtrail langsam runter, dicker Stamm im Weg, und seitlich mit dem Helm auf den einzigen kleinen Fels weit und breit geschmettert.
Wann ich wohl wieder aufgewacht wäre.....ohne Helm...

Wer behauptet immer kontrolliert zu fallen, und keinen Helm zu brauchen (gerade bei unserem Einsatzgebiet), der hat nichts, was mit einem Helm schützenswert wäre..

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## stephan- (17. März 2007)

Es ist einfach Schwachsinn sowas zu behaupten.
Vorallem wenn man sich selbst verbessern und steigern will oder an/über sein Limit geht - das sollte man einfach nicht ohne Helm machen.
Auch bei längeren Ausfahrten oder sogar schon bei längeren Abfahrten lässt irgendwann einfach die Konzentration ein bisschen nach oder es hat sich etwas am Weg verändert.. wie schnell man stürzt müssten die meisten wissen.
Ich bestelle mir heute oder morgen einen Fullface Helm. Besser ist das..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtStreet (17. März 2007)

Ja,
nicht umbegingt wenn ich ne ca. 0,7 meter hohen funbox springe die ich jedem tag 1000 mal spring.
Aber sonst aufjeden fall.

Mein kumpel musste gestern ins Krankenhaus und musste am kopf genäht werden weil er ein loch bis zum knocken hatte,

"nur" weil bei einem sturz sein Reifen vole Breitseite gegen seine stirn geknallt ist.

Also,
egal ob halbschale oder full face,
rennrad- oder motocrosshelme
ein helm schützt immer^^


----------



## Black Evil (17. März 2007)

Ich bin grundsätzlich für das Tragen eines Helms. Allerdings habe ich Probleme damit, wenn mir warm wird. Der Kinnriemen fängt dann immer so ekelig am Hals an zu jucken und pieken. Gibt es eigendlich auch so Kinnriemen die mit so einem Gummiteil direkt am Kinn getragen werden. (so wie es manche Millitärhelme haben)

by the way : In vielen Ländern herrscht für Fahrradfahrer Helmpflicht. Das tragen eines Helms ist beim Radfahren immer angesagt, weil in jedem Terain und bei jedem Fahrstil ein gefährlicher Sturz passieren kann. Am schlimmsten ist es wahrscheinlich, von einem Auto erfasst zu werden. Bei _den_ Beschleunigungen kann keiner mehr "kontrolliert" fallen und die Birne klatscht mit voller Wucht auf den Asphalt. 
Ich denke allerdings auch erst so, seitdem ein Kumpel von mir mal nach einem Sturz einen Schädelbruch hatte, 2 Wochen im Krankenhaus verbrachte davon 3 Tage intensiv, 3 Tage nichts mehr hören und sehen konnte und selbst danach 3 Wochen geschielt hat. Und unter uns : Der hat immer noch leicht einen an der Klatsche....im Ernst !

Ohne mich Leute ! _Ich_ trage immer einen Helm !


----------



## two wheels (17. März 2007)

Albinho schrieb:


> ... sondern fahre lieber umsichtig und an mancher Stelle angemessen defensiv.




Naja ich auch, aber du kannst so umsichtig und defensiv fahren wie du willst, wenn das alle anderne (PW Fahrer) nihct auch tun nützt dir das einen Schei**! Ich fahre auch umsichtig und der PW hat mch trotzdem abgeschossen und genau für den Fall hab ich lieber das doffe Styroporstück am Ars** als meine Birne.
Wünsche dir aber trotzdem ein langes und Helmloses dasein


----------



## Backfisch (18. März 2007)

Bitte mal lesen:

http://www.teilhabe-gestalten.rlp.d...313339/Newsportal/Detailseite_Artikel_2x.html

http://www.aktion-miteinander.de/index.php?id=7

http://www.verlag-hanshuber.com/vkat/einzeltitel.php?isbn=978-3-456-83960-8


...und dann mal überlegen, ob diese Leute und deren Angehörige nicht vielleicht auch immer gedacht haben, dass es nur andere trifft.


----------



## Backfisch (18. März 2007)




----------



## spudi (18. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> ...und genau für den Fall hab ich lieber das doffe Styroporstück am Ars** als meine Birne.



Da hast Du aber was falsch verstanden...
Der Helm gehört auf den Kopf. War da keine Anleitung bei??
Auch die Birne am Ar*** zu haben muß sehr merkwürdig aussehen. Hast Du Bilder davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (18. März 2007)

spudi schrieb:


> Da hast Du aber was falsch verstanden...
> Der Helm gehört auf den Kopf. War da keine Anleitung bei??
> Auch die Birne am Ar*** zu haben muß sehr merkwürdig aussehen. Hast Du Bilder davon?



Schlaumeier 
Der Helm gehört auf den Kopf, aber wenn der Kopf auf den Aspahlt schlägt ist entweder der Kopf am Ars** oder eben der Styropor! Anleitung ist im übrigen dabei, aber ich habs noch so knapp ohne geschafft.


----------



## Ritzel´n´Soß (18. März 2007)

Ich wäre dafür auch das ganze unnötige Gewicht aus den Autos rauszupacken, wie z.B. Airbag, Gurt, Knautschzone, Karrosserieversteifungen...
Die Autos würden nur noch die Hälfte wiegen. Da ja jeder vorrauschauend und defensiv fährt, brauch man ja den ganzen Quatsch nicht.



> Ich fahre grundsätzlich nie mit Helm und bin in meinem Leben auch noch nie auf meinen Schädel gefallen, da ich lieber kontrolliert stürze.


 
Wer sagt, die Deutschen hätten keinen Humor...?


----------



## Backfisch (18. März 2007)

siE SagN iCh wär aUF mein KOpF gefALln abA IcH kaN MIch niCh erInnERn


----------



## Mr_Smith (23. März 2007)

so, nun hier mein Beitrag zu dem Thema , warum ich mich angemeldet hab.

Ich versteh nämlich die diskussion nicht.
Ich mein es gibt doch auch kein Topic : Fahrt ihr mit socken ?, oder mit Ellenbogenschonern, Knieschonern, oder ohne unterhose ?  
oder doch ? 

Beim durchlesen hab ich mich allerdings schon gefragt ob hier ausschließlich
Profis anwesend sind, die Rennen fahren.
Da iss das ja verständlich. Und meistens Pflicht.

Im normalen "rumgefahre" ist es doch unnötig.
Ich zieh doch auch kein Helm auf wenn ich spazieren geh ?
Es sollte doch möglich sein ausserhalb von Rennstrecken etc.
so normal zu fahren, und es nicht drauf anzulegen, dass man
keinen Helm braucht. (ob er wirklich was hilft bei sturz ist ja eh umstritten).

Ich brauche jedenfalls keinen.
- Wer einen braucht, weil er unsicher ist. Schön. Gut so.
- Wer einen braucht, weil er ständig am Limit fährt.: Geh bitte auf ne Rennstrecke.
- Wer einen aufzieht, weil er dann nach tollem Biker aussieht (+ klick schuhe,
komplette Bikerklamotten incl. Brille) -   Haha. Das sind mir ja immer die besten. Können NIX, und schaun aus wie wunder weiss was !


So, gleich mal position bezogen  
so long..

Schmiddi


----------



## skl (23. März 2007)

Das Team Zwillingscraft hat einen lieben Freund im Krankenhaus. Seit einem Jahr.
Der Verunglückte hatte einen Helm getragen, aber die Schnallen nicht optimal geschlossen.
Wir schauen darauf, dass alle denen wir unsere Lieblingstrails zeigen einen Helm tragen. 
sandra Klose,TeamZwillingscraft
www.zwillingscraft.com


----------



## trauntaler (23. März 2007)

Mr_Smith schrieb:


> .... (ob er wirklich was hilft bei sturz ist ja eh umstritten)......



Ist es nicht!  



Mr_Smith schrieb:


> .....Rennstrecke.....



Rennstrecke? Ich finde den "gewöhnlichen" Wald gefährlicher als jede Rennstrecke.


----------



## Black Evil (23. März 2007)

@Mr_Smith: Mit deiner Argumentation bräuchten ja selbst Motorradfahrer keinen Helm tragen ! 


Also ganz streng genommen müßten sogar Fußgänger einen Helm tragen. Ähnlich wie beim Motorradfahren ist man meißt nämlich nicht selber Schuld sondern wird von einem Autofahrer übersehen. Die größten Verletzungen entstehen bei dieser Unfallart nachweislich am Kopf. Man geht sogar schon soweit, die Automobilhersteller dazu zu bewegen einen ensprechenden Schutz hierfür konstruktiv zu berücksichtigen. 
OK - wer wirklich nur über Feldwege in gemütlichem Tempo fährt, der braucht wahrscheinlich seinen Helm wirklich nicht. Aber überall wo Autos mit im Spiel sind oder es etwas fixer zur Sache geht würde ich einen Helm für angesagt halten.

Oder sag mit doch mal einen Grund, warum Motorradfahrer sehrwohl einen Helm tragen sollten....


----------



## trauntaler (23. März 2007)

skl schrieb:


> www.zwillingscraft.com



Hi! 

Ich sehe gerade dem Hubert seine Mädels auf deiner/eurer Homepage. Fahren die bei euch mit? 

MfG Stefan


----------



## skl (23. März 2007)

Ja die Eva fährt sogar mit mir nächste Woche zum XC Race nach Langenlois, ich bin gespannt, Anna probiert wieder Marathons. Die beiden waren ja das ganze letzte Jahr ausser Gefecht. Rein sportlich.


----------



## trauntaler (23. März 2007)

Für das das sie ausser Gefecht war war sie aber im Fasching gut dabei.  

Richt Grüsse vom Stefan aus wenn du sie triffst! Sag der wo Downhill fährt dann solltens mich kennen. Ich kauf öfter beim Hubert ein weil das gleich um die Ecke ist.

MfG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (23. März 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> @Mr_Smith: Mit deiner Argumentation bräuchten ja selbst Motorradfahrer keinen Helm tragen !
> 
> 
> Also ganz streng genommen müßten sogar Fußgänger einen Helm tragen. Ähnlich wie beim Motorradfahren ist man meißt nämlich nicht selber Schuld sondern wird von einem Autofahrer übersehen.(...) OK - wer wirklich nur über Feldwege in gemütlichem Tempo fährt, der braucht wahrscheinlich seinen Helm wirklich nicht. Aber überall wo Autos mit im Spiel sind oder es etwas fixer zur Sache geht würde ich einen Helm für angesagt halten.
> ...



Genau! Nützt dir auch nixhts, wenn die Birne eingebeult ist! Willst du dann sagen "Ich hab jetzt nen hübsch zerbeulten Kopf ABER ich war nicht schuld!" Ich war letzthin auch nicht schuld, aber war froh, hatte ich nen Helm auf. den neuen zahlt jetzt die Versicherung des Verursachers, hätten die mir auch ne neuen Kopf bezahlt?


----------



## Mr_Smith (24. März 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Oder sag mit doch mal einen Grund, warum Motorradfahrer sehrwohl einen Helm tragen sollten....



- Weil man mit einem motorrad andere Geschwindigkeiten fährt.
- Weil man direkt im Strasseverkehr mit Auto´s teilnimmt. (ja, des iss was ganz anderes als mit m Rad, muss ich nicht wirklich genauer ausführen. Sollt klar sein.)
- Weil ich ihn da selber schon gebraucht hätt. äh. hab.. (im gegensatz zum Biken)

grüsse
Schmiddi,
der bei gelegenheit mal sein neues Bike posten muss,
weil er findet ein Bike mit federgabel hat den Status "leichtbau" schon verlohren.
Ja, auch beim Mountainbike *g*


----------



## trauntaler (24. März 2007)

Mr_Smith schrieb:


> - Weil ich ihn da selber schon gebraucht hätt. äh. hab.. (im gegensatz zum Biken)



Also weil du noch keinen Helm gebraucht hast brauch man beim Biken keinen oder wie?  

Wessen Zweitacount bist du eigentlich?


----------



## zwilling1606 (24. März 2007)

*Ich muß gestehen, leider noch nicht. Klar sieht man/frau mit Helm nicht gerade toll aus, aber dies soll ja nebensächlich sein. Es kann ja wirklich so viel passieren, ohne das man selber die Schuld trägt. Wenn ich mal so richtig meine Technik ausarbeiten will, dann muß ich mir auch einen zulegen. Noch fahre ich viel Asphalt/Radwege nur seltenst mal einen Waldweg *


----------



## Backfisch (24. März 2007)

Mr_Smith schrieb:


> - Weil man mit einem motorrad andere Geschwindigkeiten fährt.



In der Stadt?



Mr_Smith schrieb:


> - Weil man direkt im Strasseverkehr mit Auto´s teilnimmt. (ja, des iss was ganz anderes als mit m Rad, muss ich nicht wirklich genauer ausführen. Sollt klar sein.)



Doch, erklär mal... ist nämlich nicht klar. 

Selbst WENN Du es schaffst, nur auf Radwegen zu fahren, die kreuzen immer wieder die Fahrbahn von Autos oder irgendwelche Einfahrten.



Mr_Smith schrieb:


> - Weil ich ihn da selber schon gebraucht hätt. äh. hab.. (im gegensatz zum Biken)



Äh ja.


----------



## Black Evil (24. März 2007)

Die Fahrgeschwindigkeit ist im Grunde eher nebensächlich. Entscheident sind die Beschleunigungskräfte die der Kopf bzw. der Fahrer des Zweirades bei einem Sturz erfährt. Denen kann man relativ unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit auf gar keinen Fall entgegenwirken ! Der relativ schwere Kopf klatscht dann unweigerlich auf den Asphalt bzw. die Motorhaube. 

Vor allem wenn man mit Klickis fährt sollte jedem klar sein, das man bei einem Sturz nicht mehr viel machen kann.
Ich habe für meinen Helm so einen Gore Regenbezug, der bei Regen den Helm zu einer prima Regenmütze macht. Kein vergleich zu einer Kaputze. Und im Sommer hat man durch den kleinen Schirm einen super Sonnenschutz. Das einzige Problem dass ich mit meinem Helm habe ist, dass ich ihn bei Wärme sehr störend empfinde weil der Kinnriemen am Hals kratzt und juckt.


----------



## Mr_Smith (24. März 2007)

Mann kann es auch ganz einfach ausdrücken.

Es gibt Leute die können radfahren, und ham sich, ihr Bike,
sowohl auch die Verkehrssituation im Griff.
Und andere die ham das nicht.
Die können dann gern Helme aufziehen.
Werd ich vllt in 30 Jahren dann auch wenn´s nicht mehr so klappt.
Dann solltet ihr aber auch richtige Helme benutzten,
sprich Integralhelme, denn die schützen den Kopf wirklich. 

Also: Fahren lernen, oder Integralhelm benutzen.
Alles zwischendrin iss doch halbherzige Augenwischerei.  

Gruss
Schmiddi  *wink*

P.S. und wo ist jetzt der Topic ob und wer Protektoren trägt. (Schienbein, Ellenbogen, Crashpants.. ect. ?  Find das nämlich echt unvernünftig wenn man mit helm fährt, aber ohne sonstige Protektoren..)


----------



## trauntaler (24. März 2007)

*Haha, o.K. den Troll ober mir bitte nicht mehr füttern!*


----------



## kh-cap (24. März 2007)

Mr_Smith schrieb:


> -
> - Weil ich ihn da selber schon gebraucht hätt. äh. hab.. (im gegensatz zum Biken)
> 
> hat aber anscheinend nichts gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (24. März 2007)

Ja echt! Ich füttere den Troll ab jetzt auch nicht mehr!


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. März 2007)

zwilling1606 schrieb:


> *Ich muß gestehen, leider noch nicht. Klar sieht man/frau mit Helm nicht gerade toll aus, .....*



Das ist doch mal Ansichtsache!   Also ich habe mich sowas von daran gewöhnt, komme mir wirklich unvollständig vor wenn ich ohne fahren sollte.  



zwilling1606 schrieb:


> *.....Noch fahre ich viel Asphalt/Radwege nur seltenst mal einen Waldweg *



Was hat das damit zu tun? Also DAS HIER ist nicht auf dem Waldweg passiert. 

Wer ohne will soll es tun aber dann auch die "Idioten" die mit Helm fahren wollen mit Helm fahren lassen und froh sein das es noch einige gibt die was für die Wirtschaft tun. 
Wer der Meinung ist das ein Helm überflüssig ist der scheint wohl schon mal dumm gefallen zu sein.


----------



## Backfisch (24. März 2007)

Mr_Smith schrieb:


> - Weil man direkt im Strasseverkehr mit Auto´s teilnimmt. (ja, des iss was ganz anderes als mit m Rad, muss ich nicht wirklich genauer ausführen. Sollt klar sein.)



Ich hab das jetzt verstanden, mit 8 Jahren darf man ja noch auf dem Gehweg fahren. 

(Jaja, nicht füttern, ich hör ja schon auf!)


----------



## Aragonion (25. März 2007)

Mein Dick Kopf ist härter als jeglicher Helm


----------



## Lilebror (25. März 2007)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Mein Dick Kopf ist härter als jeglicher Helm



Gerade das sollte dir Sorge bereiten, denn dann hast du keine Knautschzone, dein Gehirn, falls vorhanden klatscht dann bei einem Sturz gegen deine Innere Shädelwand und du erliegst den Verletzungen die dein Gehirn davon getragen hat.

Ich Frage mich manchmal echt, wie bescheuert hier einige ihre heile Welt sehen. 
Egal wo und wie, es kann immer mal was passieren ob nun gerade mal in Gendanken versunken, man nicht aufepasst hat, davon kann sich niemand freisprechen, oder ob irgend jemand nicht aufgepasst hat und einen umnietet, in jedem dieser Fälle ist man mit Helm besser drann als ohne. 

Der Spruch:" Werd ich vllt in 30 Jahren dann auch wenn´s nicht mehr so klappt.", ist  das ultimative Beispiel für Ignoranz und Naivität. Wenn du ganz viel Glück hast hast du dann noch die Wahl. Sich von jeglichen Fehlern freizusprechen und ganz auf seine eigene Aufmerksamkeit und Glück zu verlassen ist eigentlich mehr als traurig.

zu Protectoren: Die meisten unserer Gliedmaßen sind nicht Lebensnotwendig und können nach einem Unfall auch geheilt werden, da hat sich der Liebegott ganz tolle Sachen ausgedacht, das alles wird aber von einem Punkt aus gesteuert und das ist nunmal der Kopf. Man muss ja nicht mal unbedingt sterben, aber eine dicke Delle im Schädel kann zu Gedächtnisverlust führen, dann fängt man zb. wie ein kleines Kind ganz am Anfang an.


----------



## Mais (25. März 2007)

auf grund von mehrfach unangenehmen anblicken nur mit helm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilebror (25. März 2007)

Ich habe zum Glück noch keine Unangenehmen Anblicke gehabt, aber das soll auch schön so bleiben. Wenn ich mit irgendwem biken gehe, dann fährt keiner ohne Helm, ansonsten fahr ich nicht mit.


----------



## Backfisch (26. März 2007)

Ich bin gestern wieder schööön über den Lenker abgestiegen. Wer nicht fällt der fährt nicht.


----------



## Magnum 204 (26. März 2007)

So mit Helm fahren sieht nicht so toll aus ,
aber aus diesem grund bin ich jetzt vier mal im Krankenhaus gewesen in einem 3/4 Jahr  ,habe mir überleg doch mal wieder einen aufzuziehen.

MFG


----------



## dueckr (26. März 2007)

Fahre im Geländer immer mit Helm, in der Stadt jedoch nie. Dort finde ich es nur sinnvoll, wenn man mit einem Rennrad unterwegs ist oder wie'n Bekloppter kreuz und quer durch den Verkehr flitzt.

Soll ich als nächstes noch als Fußgänger nen Helm aufsetzen? Ich habe bei Fussgängern häufiger von schweren Kopfverletzungen gehört als von Radfahrern (deutlich häufiger).

Ein bisschen Selbstbestimmung sollte schon jedem noch bleiben. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass Jeder als bekloppt hingestellt wird, nur weil er keinen Helm aufsetzt.

Ich gebe zu, dass ich ein mulmiges Gefühl hätte, wenn meine Tochter (3) ohne Helm fahren würde (Wie haben WIR das nur alle überlebt?!)...


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. März 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern wieder schööön über den Lenker abgestiegen. Wer nicht fällt der fährt nicht.


----------



## brmpfl (27. März 2007)

dueckr schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, dass ich ein mulmiges Gefühl hätte, wenn meine Tochter (3) ohne Helm fahren würde


Auch in der Stadt? Wieso?



dueckr schrieb:


> Fahre im Geländer immer mit Helm, in der Stadt jedoch nie.


----------



## Cooler (27. März 2007)

In der Stadt kann man genau so auf den Randstein fallen... na dann gut Nacht  

Ich fahre vernümpftigerweise immer mit Helm, ohne Helm fühl ich mich nicht wohl.


----------



## Ritzel´n´Soß (27. März 2007)

> Mann kann es auch ganz einfach ausdrücken.
> 
> Es gibt Leute die können radfahren, und ham sich, ihr Bike,
> sowohl auch die Verkehrssituation im Griff.
> ...


Schon wieder!    
Ne hast recht, bei der Einstellung brauchst keinen Helm (und wozu Bremsen?) 
Was soll der auch schützen?  

@trauntaler: Sorry, hab den Troll einfach füttern müssen , aber jetzt ist Schluß


----------



## Matze 82 (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

in meinem Job im Rettungsdienst habe ich immer wieder Patienten die mit dem Rad und ohne helm teilweise im stehen umfallen, da sie nicht aufgepasst, oder das Gleichgewicht verloren haben.Und fallen mit dem kopf auf die Bordsteinkante.
Da gab es schon leute die an den schlimmsten kopfverletzungen gestorben sind, bzw. sich ein schweres SHT zugezogen haben und jetzt im bett liegend die Decke anschauen und 000000 mitbekommen was um sie herum geschieht.
Und das im stehen, da ist noch keiner unterm fahren runtergefallen.Dann könnt ihr euch mal die vorstellen unter dem Fahren  mit dem kopf gegen den Bordstein prallen und keinen Helm aufhaben was da passiert.

Also immer Helm auf.

Euer Kopf wird es euch danken.


----------



## Yukio (27. Juni 2007)

Matze 82 schrieb:


> Dann könnt ihr euch mal die vorstellen unter dem Fahren  mit dem kopf gegen den Bordstein prallen und keinen Helm aufhaben was da passiert.
> 
> Also immer Helm auf.
> 
> Euer Kopf wird es euch danken.


Prima, Onkel Doc Möllmann sagt folgendes dazu:

Aus der kürzlich veröffentlichten Dissertation

Epidemiologie, Unfallursachen
und akutklinische Initialversorgung
beim Schädel-Hirn-Trauma
Eine regionale multizentrische prospektive Studie
zur Versorgung Schädel-Hirn-traumatisierter Patienten
in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland
Medizinischen Fakultät
der Westfälischen Wilhelms-Universität Münster
vorgelegt von Möllmann, Frank Thomas
aus Cloppenburg

*4.3.5. Zur Situation der Fahrradfahrer

Beim regionalen Vergleich zeigt sich, dass im Erfassungsbereich Münster deutlich mehr Fahrradfahrer in die Studie eingeschlossen wurden als in Hannover. Der Anteil der Fahrradunfälle an der Gesamtzahl der in dieser Studie erfassten Verkehrsunfälle liegt in Münster bei 40%, das sind 11,6% aller erfassten Unfälle. In Hannover sind lediglich 31,9% der im Verkehr verunfallten mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs (7,6% aller Unfallmechanismen). Dieses ist plausibel vor dem Hintergrund, dass im Münsterland das Fahrrad als Verkehrsmittel in hohem Anteil genutzt wird. Nach Angaben des Verkehrsverbandes der Stadt Münster sind täglich über 100.000 Münsteraner mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs. Statistisch gibt es in Münster 0,78 Fahrräder pro Einwohner.

Betrachtet man die Altersverteilung der Patienten, welche durch einen Fahrradverkehrsunfall verunglückten, so zeigt sich, dass bei den jüngeren Altersgruppen, insbesondere bei den Grundschülern (6-10 Jahre), der Fahrradverkehrsunfall deutlich gehäuft gegenüber anderen Unfallarten vorkommt. Dies erklärt sich unter anderem sicherlich durch den in dieser Altersgruppe zu unterstellenden höheren Nutzungsgrad des Fahrrades gegenüber der sonstigen Bevölkerung.

Interessant erscheint, dass in Hannover 95% der in dieser Studie erfassten Schädel-Hirn-traumatisierten Fahrradfahrer keinen Helm trugen! In Münster liegt diese Quote immerhin noch bei 74%. Hier wird offensichtlich, dass die Schutzwirkung eines Helmes noch von zu wenig Fahrradfahrern ernstgenommen wird (34-36). Hinsichtlich der Schwere des Schädel-Hirn-Traumas findet sich allerdings kein signifikanter Verteilungsunterschied zwischen den Patienten, die behelmt mit dem Fahrrad verunfallten, und denen ohne Helm. Bei entsprechender Schutzwirkung eines Fahrradhelmes würde man eine Umverteilung zugunsten der weniger schweren Schädel-Hirn-Traumata erwarten. Dieses kann aber selbstverständlich keineswegs als Hinweis auf eine fehlende Schutzwirkung des Fahrradhelmes gewertet werden, da man unterstellen darf, dass eine große Anzahl von leichteren Fahrradverkehrsunfällen wegen des Tragens eines Helmes nicht zu einem Schädel- Hirn-Trauma geführt hat und daher nicht in dieser Studie erfasste wurde. Genaue Zahlen hierzu liegen nicht vor. Die Beobachtung jedoch, dass der Fahrradhelm die Quote der mittelschweren und schweren Schädel-Hirn-Traumata an der Gesamtzahl nicht signifikant zu senken vermag, legt die Vermutung nahe, dass eine entsprechende Schutzwirkung hinsichtlich der höherenergetischen Fahrradverkehrsunfälle fehlt. Zu vergleichbaren Ergebnissen kommen Rivara und Thompson (39) bei Untersuchungen über die Veränderung der Unfallstatistiken nach Einführung der Fahrradhelmpflicht in Neu Seeland. Insofern ist hier eine Verbesserung der Fahrradhelme zu fordern.

Bezüglich der Schwere des Schädel-Hirn-Traumas fällt auf, dass die
Fahrradverkehrsunfälle unter den Patienten mit einem mittelschweren SHT einen Anteil von 12,4 % ausmachen und damit signifikant überrepräsentiert sind. Insofern kann man feststellen, dass das mittlere Schädel-Hirn-Trauma beim Fahrradverkehrsunfall mit SHT gegenüber anderen Unfallmechanismen gehäuft
auftritt.*

Quelle: http://miami.uni-muenster.de/servlets/DerivateServlet/Derivate-3573/diss_moellmann.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streifenkarl (28. Juni 2007)

Bin noch nie mit Helm gefahren und werde das auch nie tun.


----------



## guhl (29. Juni 2007)

Streifenkarl schrieb:


> Bin noch nie mit Helm gefahren und werde das auch nie tun.



darwin siegt immer  
wenigstens hat sich die gurtpflicht bei den meisten durchgesetzt


----------



## UdoB (29. Juni 2007)

Streifenkarl schrieb:


> Bin noch nie mit Helm gefahren und werde das auch nie tun.


Na das ist ja klasse, Karl! Ich bin echt stolz auf Dich. Das ist ne echt coole Haltung und eine definitive Aussage! Doch, doch Karl, ich find dich gut!


----------



## Black Evil (29. Juni 2007)

Ich hab die Frage schonmal gestellt, aber ich kann ja nochmal mein Glück versuchen :

Ich habe immer Probleme mit dem Kinnriemen - dadurch das der immer so an den Bartstoppeln rumrubbelt, habe ich vor allem im Sommer schnell schmerzhafte Stellen am Hals und eigendlich schnell keinen Bock mehr den Aufzusetzen.
Kennt das jemand ? Habt ihr irgendeinen Tip für mich ??


----------



## marc (29. Juni 2007)

Streifenkarl schrieb:


> Bin noch nie mit Helm gefahren und werde das auch nie tun.



Netter Satz zum provozieren  

...ansonsten ist das "big Brother" Niveau


----------



## marc (29. Juni 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Ich hab die Frage schonmal gestellt, aber ich kann ja nochmal mein Glück versuchen :
> 
> Ich habe immer Probleme mit dem Kinnriemen - dadurch das der immer so an den Bartstoppeln rumrubbelt, habe ich vor allem im Sommer schnell schmerzhafte Stellen am Hals und eigendlich schnell keinen Bock mehr den Aufzusetzen.
> Kennt das jemand ? Habt ihr irgendeinen Tip für mich ??




Gibt so Polster die man um den Riemen wickeln kann (netter Satz ) vielleicht hilft das. Hab ich an meinem KED auch.


----------



## Roitherkur (29. Juni 2007)

Muss der Riemen wirklich anliegen? Meiner baumelt so im Abstand von ca. 1cm darunter.


----------



## Bombenkrator (29. Juni 2007)

er sollte bequem sitzen, aber nicht die möglichkeit geben das der helm abfliegt beim sturz.

kannst du ja mal bischen am helm ziehen und gucken ob er abfallen kann


----------



## GerhardO (29. Juni 2007)

Hm, wie wärs mit rasieren?  (Ned bös gemeint!)

Ansonsten gibts ne einfache Methode zu prüfen, ob der Riemen richtig sitzt:
Setzt den Helm auf und schließt den Riemen. Nun soll ein Partner den Helm hinten fassen und versuchen, ihn euch nach vorne hin vom Kopf zu streifen. Schafft er das, sitzen die Riemen und damit der Helm definitiv zu locker. Je weniger man den Helm nach vorne ziehen kann, umso besser.

Soll keine Schulmeisterei sein - nur ein Tipp.

  Bomenkrator kam mir zuvor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roitherkur (29. Juni 2007)

OK danke. Werds heut Abend mal testen


----------



## guhl (29. Juni 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Ich hab die Frage schonmal gestellt, aber ich kann ja nochmal mein Glück versuchen :
> 
> Ich habe immer Probleme mit dem Kinnriemen - dadurch das der immer so an den Bartstoppeln rumrubbelt, habe ich vor allem im Sommer schnell schmerzhafte Stellen am Hals und eigendlich schnell keinen Bock mehr den Aufzusetzen.
> Kennt das jemand ? Habt ihr irgendeinen Tip für mich ??



uvex hat da so n klett rum, der auf der außenseite schön flauschig ist. ich kann dir nachher mal n bildchen schicken.


----------



## Lumbi (29. Juni 2007)

Immer mit Helm, egal wo!
Hat mir vor zwei Wochen die Rübe gerettet! 
Bei extremen Trails sogar mit Kinnschutz (hab den Casco Viper MX), 
wenn du mal jemanden gesehen hast der ohne auf die Essmulde gefallen ist dann...

Tausche meine Helme auch alle 4-5 Jahre aus, das Material wird ja nicht besser mit dem Alter!

Habe auch immer meinen Deuter Attack Rucksack auf, besser mit wie ohne.
Hat mich zwar die ersten Touren etwas genervt, bin mitlerweile aber so daran gewöhnt das mir sogar was fehlt, 
wenn ich mal ohne Rucksack unterwegs bin.


----------



## Scale_70 (29. Juni 2007)

Ein Experiment bei Finnischen Holzfällern zeigte, dass nach Ausrüstung mit Schutzhandschuhen, Brille und Helm, Schuhen, die Unfallrate sogar noch stieg. Warum? Weil die Holzfäller sich sicherer fühlten, schneller arbeiteten und die ungeschützten Gliedmaßen nun öfters verletzt waren, als vorher. 


Mit Helm fahren viele Radler unvorsichtiger, weil sie denken, geschützt zu sein. Auch ein Sturz mit Helm tut noch ordentlich weh.

Wohlbemerkt - die chicken Helme, die eng am Kopf anliegen, geschmeidig sitzen, schützen seitlich kaum - da keine Masse vom Kopf weg ist, nutzt das fast nix - tragisch - die teueren schnittigen Helme sind oftmals mehr Optik, als Schutz, schade, denn die globigen, die meist tatsächlich zumindest seitlich hin schützen, man fällt in den seltensten Fällen mitten auf den Kopf, werden kaum getragen, weils eben zu globig ausschaut.


----------



## Lumbi (29. Juni 2007)

Ok, du hast recht! 
Ich werfe meine Sicherheitsausrüstung weg, Sch*** auf Helm, Protektoren und Handschuhe...
Sicherheitsgurt im Auto lege ich auch keinen mehr an, 
Airbags baue ich aus und ABS/ESP wird deaktiviert, weil ich
dann ja damit bestimmt schneller fahre als ohne, 
Kondome benutze ich auch keine mehr und rasiere mich ab sofort 
mit meinem Puma Messer! 

So What...


Jetzt mal im Ernst, soll jeder machen wie er will, 
von mir aus könnt ihr eure Kinder auch ohne Helm fahren lassen und im Auto ohne Kindersitz, 
bekomme ich ja oft genug zu sehen.

Aber solche Leute sollen dann aber auch ihre Arztkosten selber zahlen!


----------



## Scale_70 (29. Juni 2007)

Lumbi schrieb:


> Ok, du hast recht!
> Ich werfe meine Sicherheitsausrüstung weg, Sch*** auf Helm, Protektoren und Handschuhe...
> Sicherheitsgurt im Auto lege ich auch keinen mehr an,
> Airbags baue ich aus und ABS/ESP wird deaktiviert, weil ich
> ...





Du glaubst garnicht, wieviele Unfälle durch riskante Bremsmanöver aufkamen, als ABS großflächig beworben wurde. Die Leute meinten, sie können jetzt erst recht riskant drauflosbremsen und die Bremse macht das schon....


Sicherheitsexperten würden ja deshalb raten, einfach leise Sicherheitsdinge einzuführen, aber natürlich - wer macht das schon? Keiner. Also wird beworben: Der sicherste Airbag der Welt - schon denken viele - was soll mir jetzt passieren, fahre ich halt mit gutem Gewissen 150 auf der Landstraße - der Mensch sucht das Risiko.


Schonmal auf www.break.com und Myvideo und Co geschaut, wieviele sich da auf alten Bikes ohne Helm Treppen runterschmeißen? Der Mensch sucht das Risiko.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumbi (30. Juni 2007)

Scale_70 schrieb:


> Du glaubst garnicht, wieviele Unfälle durch riskante Bremsmanöver aufkamen, als ABS großflächig beworben wurde. Die Leute meinten, sie können jetzt erst recht riskant drauflosbremsen und die Bremse macht das schon....
> 
> 
> Sicherheitsexperten würden ja deshalb raten, einfach leise Sicherheitsdinge einzuführen, aber natürlich - wer macht das schon? Keiner. Also wird beworben: Der sicherste Airbag der Welt - schon denken viele - was soll mir jetzt passieren, fahre ich halt mit gutem Gewissen 150 auf der Landstraße - der Mensch sucht das Risiko.
> ...



Ja, so ist es halt und wird es auch bleiben, wie es immer so schön heißt:
"Der Mensch ist das dümmste Vieh"


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Juni 2007)

hab mir gestern den ersten helm meines lebens gekauft. augen geöffnet hat mir ein unfall eines freundes. dem hat der helm das leben gerettet. 

wer ohne fährt ist einfach bescheuert.


----------



## Scale_70 (30. Juni 2007)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wer ohne fährt ist einfach bescheuert.




Genau!

Mit Helm traue ich mich auch, 100kmh die Landstraße bergab zu brettern, mit Helm würd ich sowas nie wagen. Aber wenn ich den Helm aufhabe, trau ich mich das, denn wenn ich falle, passiert mich nichts. Die meisten Radfahrer fallen ohnehin wie eine Kerze kopfüber direkt in die Mitte auf den Kopf, so dass man mit Helm quasi (fast) alles am Rad machen kann - passieren tut dann auf jeden Fall nichts mehr.

Leute, fahrt mit Helm  - das ist quasi besser als jede Lebensversicherung. Helm auf und ihr könnt rasen bis die Räder qualmen


Gerade heute morgen bin ich aus dem Haus gegangen, fliege die Treppe kopfüber herunter und hatte zum Glück den Helm schon auf, weil ich zum Rad wollte. Zum Glück bin ich kerzengerade direkt auf den Schädel gedotzt, so dass der Helm das ausgehalten hat. Puhh - gerade nochmal Glück gehabt. 

Ich glaub, ab sofort ziehe ich nur noch den Helm auf, sobald ich vom Bett aufstehe.


P.S. Frage: Vielleicht weiß das einer: Wenn ich nur noch mit Helm durch die Gegend laufe, kann ich dann meine Krankenversicherung kündigen? Müsste doch eigentlich so sein, oder?


----------



## maSk (30. Juni 2007)

Also ich fahre bis jetzt grundsätzlich ohne Helm. 
Mich stört der Deckel einfach, ständiges schwitzen und dieses Gefühl zu haben das man eingeschränkt wird, angefangen bei dem Kinnriemen bis hin zu dem "druck" der nunmal von einem Helm ausgeht - schwer zu erklären, aber Helm nerft unendlich. Desweiteren denke ich das wenn ich mich zwingen sollte einen Helm zu tragen das dann meine ohnehin schon aggressive Fahrweise ins Bodenlose sinken würde - da mir eine falsche Sicherheit vorgegaukelt wird.
Wahrscheinlich fange ich erst an einen Helm zu tragen, wenn was schlimmes passiert oder wenn der Kopf eh schon ab ist.
Abgesehen davon denke ich immer daran, das vor 20 Jahren sich auch kein Schwein um Helme gekümmert hat, also warum sollte ich jetzt der Werbung Glauben schenken?
Blasphemisch? vielleicht - Leichtsinnig? Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## trekkinger (30. Juni 2007)

Scale, 

 ja, es stimmt. Ein Helm ist auch kein Garant für Unversehrheit. Aber ein Gurt schützt Autofahrer ja auch nicht vor den Unfällen selbst, sondern wird erst im Falle eines Falles wirklich nützlich.

Ich hoffe nicht, das Dein Beitrag komplett eine Polemik gg. Helme ist, sondern eine umsichtige Fahrweise initiieren soll.


----------



## maSk (30. Juni 2007)

Scale_70 schrieb:


> Mit Helm traue ich mich auch, 100kmh die Landstraße bergab zu brettern, ohne Helm würd ich sowas nie wagen. Aber wenn ich den Helm aufhabe, trau ich mich das, denn wenn ich falle, passiert mir nichts.



Und ich werde als "Blauäugig" bezeichnet... hier mal was für dich http://myhome.iolfree.ie/~hardshell/

hier mal ein kleiner Auszug


> Der relative Anstieg der Unfallhäufigkeit bei Helmträgern ist wahrscheinlich auf verschiedene Faktoren zurückzuführen. Zum einen fahren Helmträger, weil sie sich besser geschützt fühlen, riskanter. Zum anderen können Radfahrer Vibrationen und sehr starke Beschleunigungen an Kopf und Helm ausgesetzt sein, die das Gleichgewichtsverhalten beeinflussen. Mathieson und Coin wiesen Beschleunigungen von bis zu 100 m/sec, wenn ein Radfahrer bei 15 bis 25 km/h auf ein Schlagloch auftrifft. Die Wirkung des Helmes auf das Gleichgewichtsverhalten macht den Radfahrer zu dem Verkehrsteilnehmer, der als erster vom Helmtragen entbunden werden sollte.



Und nochwas speziell für hohe Geschwindigkeiten:


> Ein 5 kg schwerer Prüfkörper, der behelmt gegen die Wand knallt, wird von v = 27km/h auf v = 0 abgestoppt ohne Helmdurchschlag. Die Beschleunigung des Prüfkörpers beträgt dabei die 300-fache Erdbeschleunigung. Daher der Satz:
> 
> "...wirkt bis 25 km/h."
> 
> ...



Zusammengefasst wirken Helme laut obriger Aussage nur bis max. 24km/h alles was darüber geht macht den Helm zweckfrei.


----------



## Scale_70 (30. Juni 2007)

maSk schrieb:


> Und ich werde als "Blauäugig" bezeichnet... hier mal was für dich http://myhome.iolfree.ie/~hardshell/
> 
> hier mal ein kleiner Auszug





Jau, hab ich vor kurzem hier geschrieben:




Scale_70 schrieb:


> Ein Experiment bei Finnischen Holzfällern zeigte, dass nach Ausrüstung mit Schutzhandschuhen, Brille und Helm, Schuhen, die Unfallrate sogar noch stieg. Warum? Weil die Holzfäller sich sicherer fühlten, schneller arbeiteten und die ungeschützten Gliedmaßen nun öfters verletzt waren, als vorher.
> 
> 
> Mit Helm fahren viele Radler unvorsichtiger, weil sie denken, geschützt zu sein. Auch ein Sturz mit Helm tut noch ordentlich weh.
> ...







Scale_70 schrieb:


> Du glaubst garnicht, wieviele Unfälle durch riskante Bremsmanöver aufkamen, als ABS großflächig beworben wurde. Die Leute meinten, sie können jetzt erst recht riskant drauflosbremsen und die Bremse macht das schon....
> 
> 
> Sicherheitsexperten würden ja deshalb raten, einfach leise Sicherheitsdinge einzuführen, aber natürlich - wer macht das schon? Keiner. Also wird beworben: Der sicherste Airbag der Welt - schon denken viele - was soll mir jetzt passieren, fahre ich halt mit gutem Gewissen 150 auf der Landstraße - der Mensch sucht das Risiko.
> ...






Ist schade, dass einige mit Helm erst recht sensibilisiert werden müssen, vorsichtig zu fahren, weil sie meinen, damit ihren Soll erfüllt zu haben. Natürlich bietet ein Helm Schutz, aber halt nur für den Kopf, wer auf den RÜcken fällt, auf die Knie, dem nützt der dickste Helm nix. Vorrausschauendes vorsichtiges Fahren wird keine Technik ersetzen können. Kurven langsam fahren, unüberschaubare Kreuzungen langsam passieren, sei es im Feld oder im Wald oder in der City.


----------



## maSk (30. Juni 2007)

Jau, sry hatte ich übersehen  

Ich mein, ich hab zwar wirklich eine aggressive Fahrweise, aber ich bin dennoch so schlau und fahr nicht mit fullspeed in uneinsehbare Kurven oder bretter blind über rote Ampeln. 
Also wenn ich mir hier die Radkuriere manchmal so angucke, dann habe ich echt das Gefühl das die unbedingt die Erde von unten sehen wollen. Hab mir erst vor ein paar Tagen nen kleines Rennen durch die Stadt mit nem Kurierfahrer geliefert, da musste ich auch aufgeben weils einfach zu heftig war mit 35km/h durch die Fußgängerzone zu brezeln.


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (30. Juni 2007)

Ich trag meinen Helm nur auf langen Touren und im Bikepark.
Ich fühl mich auf dem Bike echt sicher und baue auch fast nie einen Unfall (2 1/2 Jahre unfallfrei )


----------



## Yukio (30. Juni 2007)

Scale_70 schrieb:


> Gerade heute morgen bin ich aus dem Haus gegangen, fliege die Treppe kopfüber herunter und hatte zum Glück den Helm schon auf, weil ich zum Rad wollte. Zum Glück bin ich kerzengerade direkt auf den Schädel gedotzt, so dass der Helm das ausgehalten hat. Puhh - gerade nochmal Glück gehabt.
> 
> Ich glaub, ab sofort ziehe ich nur noch den Helm auf, sobald ich vom Bett aufstehe.


Hey, prima. Das läuft auf den Vergleich unterschiedlicher Tätigkeiten und der Risiken hinaus.

Dazu habe ich nur eine Frage: Wie führt man einen solchen Vergleich durch? Oder etwas konkreter: was ist die Grundlage des Vergleichs; Aufenthaltsdauer, Anzahl der Tätigkeiten oder vielleicht Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (30. Juni 2007)

Scale_70 schrieb:


> Ist schade, dass einige mit Helm erst recht sensibilisiert werden müssen, vorsichtig zu fahren, weil sie meinen, damit ihren Soll erfüllt zu haben. Natürlich bietet ein Helm Schutz, aber halt nur für den Kopf, wer auf den RÜcken fällt, auf die Knie, dem nützt der dickste Helm nix. Vorrausschauendes vorsichtiges Fahren wird keine Technik ersetzen können. Kurven langsam fahren, unüberschaubare Kreuzungen langsam passieren, sei es im Feld oder im Wald oder in der City.


Stimmt vollkommen!


----------



## Black Evil (30. Juni 2007)

Also die Sache mit dem Verzahnungseffekt leuchtet mir völlig ein. Ein Helm mit Hardschale verhindert also das der Kopf am Sturzuntergrund festhakt und die Wirbelsäule geknickt wird. Dies kann ein gewöhnlicher Radhelm nicht gewährleisten
Aber zu den kinetischen Berechnungen : Es wird auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied machen ob ich bei einem Sturz, der laut Berechnung das Tragen eines Helmes unsinnig macht, einen trage oder nicht. Da trennt sich die Praxis von der Theorie. Die Beschleunigung mag bei höheren Auftreffgeschwindigkeiten nicht maginal verringert werden können, *aber die Kraftverteilung auf die Kopfoberfläche* ist hier ganz anders zu beurteilen und schließlich auch ein sehr großes, wenn nicht *das* Kriterium für Schädelbrüche.


----------



## Yukio (30. Juni 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Also die Sache mit dem Verzahnungseffekt leuchtet mir völlig ein. Ein Helm mit Hardschale verhindert also das der Kopf am Sturzuntergrund festhakt und die Wirbelsäule geknickt wird. Dies kann ein gewöhnlicher Radhelm nicht gewährleisten


Lass dich durch solche Beurteilungen nicht täuschen. Die sind uralt und halten neueren Bewertungen nicht stand. Außerdem gilt vieles nur für die Wirkungsweise von Helmen im Straßenverkehr, nicht aber beim Radfahren off-road. Insgesamt ist eine viel differenziertere Sichtweise und individuelle Risikobewertung nötig.

Und Schädelbrüche sind nicht das Kriterium für die Wirkungsweise von Helmen, sondern die gültigen Grenzwerte für Kopfverzögerung und HIC.


----------



## Schwarzwild (30. Juni 2007)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hab mir gestern den ersten helm meines lebens gekauft. augen geöffnet hat mir ein unfall eines freundes. dem hat der helm das leben gerettet.
> 
> wer ohne fährt ist einfach bescheuert.



Hat aber ganz schön lange gedauert - solltest Du auf deine alten Tage tatsächlich noch weise geworden sein?


----------



## nellsen (30. Juni 2007)

Hatte vor Kurzem mein ersten Unfall überhaupt mit dem Rad. Wenn ich den Helm nicht gehabt hätte könnte ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr hier schreiben  sondern würde von oben zuschauen...also immer mit Helm!


----------



## Black Evil (30. Juni 2007)

nellsen schrieb:


> Hatte vor Kurzem mein ersten Unfall überhaupt mit dem Rad. Wenn ich den Helm nicht gehabt hätte könnte ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr hier schreiben  sondern würde von oben zuschauen...also immer mit Helm!



Könntest du uns das mal näher schildern ?
Sowieso wäre es mal schön Erfahrungsberichte in dieser Richung zu hören...


----------



## Schwarzwild (30. Juni 2007)

Ich habe letztens auf einem komplizierten Wurzeltrail die Schädel-Bekanntschaft mit einem tiefhängenden fast oberschenkeldicken Ast gemacht, weil ich mich nur auf den Weg konzentriert und nicht noch oben geschaut habe (zum Glück mit Helm), es gab trotzdem für einen Sekundenbruchteil Sterne sehen, Benommenheit und später Übelkeit und Kopfschmerzen. 
Das Ganze ohne Helm mag ich mir lieber nicht ausmalen, den Helm habe ich danach lieber ausgemustert und mir inzwischen Helm Nr. 5 geholt.


----------



## Kayn (30. Juni 2007)

nellsen schrieb:


> Hatte vor Kurzem mein ersten Unfall überhaupt mit dem Rad. Wenn ich den Helm nicht gehabt hätte könnte ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr hier schreiben  sondern würde von oben zuschauen...also immer mit Helm!



hätte er kein helm, wäre es wahrscheinlich erst garnicht zu dem sturz gekommen, schenkt man den fakten beachtung


----------



## Yukio (30. Juni 2007)

Ich bin über 30 mal in den unterschiedlichsten Situationen und aufgrund unterschiedlichster Umstände gestürzt. Schnee, Eis, glitschige Pflanzenreste, umgefallene Bäume, Sprungübungen usw. usf. etc. pp. Das gehört eben dazu, wenn man MTB fährt. Dabei habe ich es nicht geschafft so zu fallen, dass mein behelmter Kopf dem Untergrund überhaupt nahe gekommen ist.

Seitdem ich im Straßenverkehr ohne Helm fahre, stürze ich überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nellsen (30. Juni 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Könntest du uns das mal näher schildern ?
> Sowieso wäre es mal schön Erfahrungsberichte in dieser Richung zu hören...



Ist schnell erzählt: Bei der MEC ne Wurzelpassage die in ne Wiese übergeht und auch relativ steil ist mit Kette rechts runntergebrettert, jedoch oben zu faul gewesen den Sattel reinzuschieben. Die Wiese endet auf ne Asphaltstraße...Jedenfalls bin ich unten mit der Hose am Sattel hängen geblieben und hatte meinen Schwerpunkt so noch über dem HR...Bevor man aber auf die Straße kommt war nochmal nen kleiner Huckel wo mir dann mit ca.60Km/h das Rad weggeflogen ist...
Der nebenan stehende Streckenposten hat mir dann gesagt das ich ca. 2m hoch und 5m weit geflogen bin bevor ich mit meiner rechten Kopfseite aufgeschlagen und nochmal 10m gerutscht bin...
Den Helm hats dabei komplett zerbröselt und ich hatte ordentliche Hämatome am Kopf sowie nen Schleudertrauma (mal abgesehen von den restlichen Verletzungen).
Alles in allem selber schuld, hätte ja den sattel reinschieben können!

nellsen


----------



## Black Evil (30. Juni 2007)

Merkwürdig, das dieses Thema doch so uneindeutig zu beurteilen ist. Ließe sich die theoretische Überflüssigkeit eines Helmes denn auch auf das Motoradfahren übertragen ? 
Wahrscheinlich nein. Aber worin liegen die unterschiede ? Ok- höherer Auftreffgeschwindigkeiten beim Sturz, die aber wiederum durch bessere Helme wett gemacht werden. Demzufolge müßte man dann ja am besten einen Integralhelm beim Mountainbiken tragen.


----------



## black soul (30. Juni 2007)

> Ich bin über 30 mal in den unterschiedlichsten Situationen und aufgrund unterschiedlichster Umstände gestürzt. Schnee, Eis, glitschige Pflanzenreste, umgefallene Bäume, Sprungübungen usw. usf. etc. pp. Das gehört eben dazu, wenn man MTB fährt. Dabei habe ich es nicht geschafft so zu fallen, dass mein behelmter Kopf dem Untergrund überhaupt nahe gekommen ist.



vielleicht musst du mal richtig stürzen. dann siehst du sehr schnell den erdboden kommen und wenn dein körper dann auf den boden knallt kommt dein kopf sicher auch damit in kontakt. 
ich habe auch einige stürze hinter mir,  ohne helm wär ich sicher auch noch lebendig, aber mit feinen verletzungen im kopfbereich. 


> Seitdem ich im Straßenverkehr ohne Helm fahre, stürze ich überhaupt nicht mehr.


das ist aber nicht dein ernst, oder?


----------



## trauntaler (30. Juni 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht dein ernst, oder?



Seit wann wird jemand aus den Tiefen des KTWR ernst genommen?


----------



## nellsen (30. Juni 2007)

Kayn schrieb:


> hätte er kein helm, wäre es wahrscheinlich erst garnicht zu dem sturz gekommen, schenkt man den fakten beachtung



Scheiß auf die Fakten! Habe immer nen Helm auf und bin wie gesagt das erste Mal gestürzt, obwohl ich sonst schwierigere Trails bevorzuge.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (30. Juni 2007)

der threat ist einfach  nur dumm !!
 mehr nicht, und von wegen die ausage " Manche haben eben ihr bike und die Situation im griff "
grenzt schon am blödheit. Sorry wenn so direkt.
Aber Dummheit gehört meines erachtens wirklihc bestraft

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (30. Juni 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, das dieses Thema doch so uneindeutig zu beurteilen ist.


Liegt in der Natur der Sache. Es wäre einfach, wenn die durch Normen vorhergesagten Eigenschaften mit der Realität übereinstimmen würden. Seltsamerweise stimmen sie aber nicht überein. Der Rückschluss das eine Schutzmechanismus eine Wirkung haben muss, ist offensichtlich falsch. Aber keine Angst, der Teufel liegt im Detail. Bei der Betrachtung der Wirkung von Radfahrhelmen im Straßenverkehr darf man nicht außer Acht lassen, dass Zusammenstöße mit anderen Fahrzeugen eine große Rolle spielen.



Black Evil schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nein. Aber worin liegen die unterschiede ? Ok- höherer Auftreffgeschwindigkeiten beim Sturz, die aber wiederum durch bessere Helme wett gemacht werden. Demzufolge müßte man dann ja am besten einen Integralhelm beim Mountainbiken tragen.


Auch das funktioniert so nicht. Motorradhelme haben einen "Wirkungsumfang" bis 36 km/h. Reine Stürze sind aber immer gleich, da man immer in einer ballistischen Kurve fällt. Das bedeutet, dass nicht die eigentliche Vertikalgeschwindigkeit massgeblich ist, sondern die Fallhöhe. Aber das gilt auch nur für den ersten Aufprall.

Außerdem ist es nicht so ohne weiteres möglich die Risiken unterschiedlicher Tätigkeiten zu korrelieren. Es fehlt grob gesagt an einer Vergleichsbasis, also die Ableitung des Risikos aus der Dauer einer Tätigkeit, der Anzahl der Tätigkeiten oder auch der zurückgelegten Strecke. Z. B. also die Sicherheit von Flugzeugen. Da kann man wohl kaum die Kilometerleistung zugrunde legen. Genau dieses Problem trifft auch auf den Vergleich Motorrad/Fahrrad zu.

Deswegen ist eine detailierte Differenzierung nötig.




black soul schrieb:


> vielleicht musst du mal richtig stürzen. dann siehst du sehr schnell den erdboden kommen und wenn dein körper dann auf den boden knallt kommt dein kopf sicher auch damit in kontakt.
> ich habe auch einige stürze hinter mir,  ohne helm wär ich sicher auch noch lebendig, aber mit feinen verletzungen im kopfbereich.


Oh, mir war bisher noch nicht bewusst, dass es richtige und falsche Stürze geben kann. Was sind denn die richtigen? Und im übrigen, während einer Nahkampfausbildung wird auch der Fall zu Boden trainiert. Vielleicht verschafft mir das die nötigen Reflexe und Techniken?

Und wirklich, einen Sturz im Straßenverkehr während der Rush-Hour kann man sich absolut nicht leisten. Also sollte man alles tun, um dies zu vermeiden. Langsam fahren, niemals auf seinen Rechten bestehen usw. Funktioniert wirklich gut. Ca. 95 % aller Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr machen das so. Aber vielleicht sind die ja alle doof.

Und nein Trauntaler, ich kann klar zwischen KTWR und dem Rest des Forum unterscheiden. Du ja vielleicht nicht.


----------



## Lumbi (30. Juni 2007)

Kayn schrieb:


> hätte er kein helm, wäre es wahrscheinlich erst garnicht zu dem sturz gekommen, schenkt man den fakten beachtung




Hätte der Hund nicht gesch***, hätte er den Hasen bekommen! 
(Alte Weisheit)

Es macht hier keinen Sinn zu diskutieren, jeder hat seine Meinung und 
bleibt dabei, soll jeder machen wie er es für richtig hält, über alles andere
entscheidet der "Herr"  da oben (oder auch da unten) 


Schönes WE noch...


----------



## trauntaler (30. Juni 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Du ja vielleicht nicht.



Ich gebe zu es ist nicht immer leicht...


----------



## Yukio (30. Juni 2007)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu es ist nicht immer leicht...


Das ist ja wohl das mindeste.

Obwohl es wohl keine lustigeren Posts als in solchen Helmthreads gibt. Da kann auch KTWR nicht mithalten. Hier eine Sammlung aller dämlichen Aussagen:
http://bernd.sluka.de/Radfahren/bullshit.txt


----------



## guhl (1. Juli 2007)

Darwin siegt

Vielleicht auch bei Euch


----------



## trekkinger (1. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Und wirklich, einen Sturz im Straßenverkehr während der Rush-Hour kann man sich absolut nicht leisten. Also sollte man alles tun, um dies zu vermeiden. Langsam fahren, niemals auf seinen Rechten bestehen usw. Funktioniert wirklich gut. Ca. 95 % aller Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr machen das so. Aber vielleicht sind die ja alle doof.


Nimst Du etwa an, Radfahrer, die sich stets einen Helm aufsetzen, meinten etwa, das außer Acht lassen zu können?

Wenn das wirklich zuträfe, dann wären Helm-Fahrer wirklich dumm. Das ist aber (hoffentlich) nicht die Regel.


----------



## Schwarzwild (1. Juli 2007)

Die einzigen, die ohne Helm fahren können und dürfen, sind Starrnabenfahrer.

Denn nur diese fahren automatisch vorausschauender, besitzen eine höhere sittliche Reife und haben ihr Rad prinzipiell besser unter Kontrolle als "normale" Schaltungsfahrer.


----------



## trekkinger (1. Juli 2007)

Immer diese Zwei-Klassengesellschaft...


----------



## Yukio (1. Juli 2007)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Nimst Du etwa an, Radfahrer, die sich stets einen Helm aufsetzen, meinten etwa, das außer Acht lassen zu können?
> 
> Wenn das wirklich zuträfe, dann wären Helm-Fahrer wirklich dumm. Das ist aber (hoffentlich) nicht die Regel.


Keine Ahnung, habe mich noch nie primär mit Risikokompensation auseinandergesetzt. Ist aber ein guter Gedanke von dir, dass Radfahrer, die sich stets einen Helm aufsetzen, anders fahren. Klingt ja hier auch immer wieder durch.


----------



## trekkinger (1. Juli 2007)

Naja. Bei manchen vielleicht, aber ich gehe i.d.R. davon aus, dass sich Leute, die sich mit Risiken gedanklich beschäftigen, auch Verhaltensregeln mit einschließen. So ist das zumindest bei mir.

Habe mal dazu das gefunden, was ich mir auch immer wieder durchlese:
http://bernd.sluka.de/Radfahren/10Gebote.html


Oh, ich seh gerade, dass es von der gleichen HP ist wie Dein Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (1. Juli 2007)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Immer diese Zwei-Klassengesellschaft...



Die Klasse der lebenslangen Kurierfahrer kommt gleich unterhalb der lebenslangen Praktikanten.

Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten bestehen kaum, zumal wenn man in Provinzstädten wie Graz oder Karlsruhe einer derartigen Tätigkeit nachgeht (in Großstädten fahren die Kurierfahrer ja zum Glück längst wieder mit Schaltung, außer in Groß-Posemuckel, früher Cölln-Berlin genannt)
Um Taxifahrer zu werden, muss man aber leider über die Grundzüge des Schaltweses bei Fahrzeugen Bescheid wissen, denn selbst ein robuster Diesel verkraftet nicht jede Drehzahl, im übrigen ist das Taxifahrergewerbe, zumal in Städten ohne studentische Inzucht, von multikulturellen Quereinsteigern ohne akademischen Background durchsetzt, sodaß es für unbedarfte Maschinenbaustudenten schwer werden könnte.

Da schon lieber Praktikum - in der neuen rumänischen Filiale der Firma.


----------



## Yukio (1. Juli 2007)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Oh, ich seh gerade, dass es von der gleichen HP ist wie Dein Link.


Der ist doch echt lustig. Ansonsten habe ich eigene Regeln.


----------



## hai-nik (1. Juli 2007)

nur auf biketouren


----------



## Heizerer (1. Juli 2007)

... seit ich wieder lange Haare habe fahr ich nicht mehr mit Helm ... den schnell verkauft solang er noch aktuell ist ... vorher nur beim sportlichen fahren getragen


tödliche Eitelkeit


----------



## Kayn (1. Juli 2007)

die meisten fahren doch nur mit helm, weil sie an Alopezie leiden...


----------



## guhl (1. Juli 2007)

Alopezie

wen willst du damit beeindrucken?


----------



## Yukio (1. Juli 2007)

Kayn schrieb:


> die meisten fahren doch nur mit helm, weil sie an Alopezie leiden...


Und einem Integralhelm bei Zahnausfall


----------



## Schmecker (1. Juli 2007)

Eigentlich trage ich nen Helm wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre.. habe ich zwar die letzten 2-4 Wochen nicht gemacht , werde ich aber wieder machen, weils einfach sicherer is man brauch ja noch nichtmal den Unfall verursachen sondern einfach nur Pech haben und knallt irgendwo hin  wird vom Auto übersehen oder so... wenn ich Touren machen trage ich sowieso nen Helm.


----------



## guhl (1. Juli 2007)

Fazit von ellenlager Diskussion: Die einen sind überzeugte Helmträger, die andere überzeugte Nicht-Helmträger. Nachdem jeder seines Glückes Schmied ist und sich a) hier niemand von was anderem überzeugen lassen wird und b) die Diskussion teilweise auf Annahmen und Behauptungen beruht, ist das ganze Geplänkel langsam überflüssig wie ein Kropf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metty (1. Juli 2007)

Siescha dat! Wer keinen am Helm hat, trägt selbigen


----------



## Yukio (1. Juli 2007)

Und trotzdem dürfen alle so lange in solchen Diskussionsforen diskutieren wie sie wollen und jeder darf frei seine Meinung äußern. Und glücklicherweise entscheiden allein die Admins und Moderatoren, wann ein Thema beendet ist oder nicht.


----------



## guhl (1. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Und trotzdem dürfen alle so lange in solchen Diskussionsforen diskutieren wie sie wollen und jeder darf frei seine Meinung äußern. Und glücklicherweise entscheiden allein die Admins und Moderatoren, wann ein Thema beendet ist oder nicht.



das ist euch unbenommen. ihr könnt bis zum jüngsten tag diskutieren.



Yukio schrieb:


> [...]und jeder darf frei seine Meinung äußern.


du sagst es selbst so schön. das vorhin ist meine meinung dazu. 

Du hast aber noch was vergessen: meinungsfreiheit hört da auf, wo die nase des anderen anfängt


----------



## trekkinger (1. Juli 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> meinungsfreiheit hört da auf, wo die nase des anderen anfängt





"Und es blei-bet da-bei, die Gedanken sind frei!"


----------



## Yukio (1. Juli 2007)

Es soll also eine Meinung sein, dass Meinungen überflüssig sind? Das ist ein so philosophisches Problem, dass man dafür wohl einen eigenen Thread aufmachen sollte. Aber nein, dass ist ja ein Forum für Mountainbiker und kein Debatierclub. Auf jeden Fall werden wir hier weiter bis zum jüngsten Tag diskutieren. Macht doch Spaß und ist Sinn eines Forums.

Aber was haben Meinungen die bei den Nasen anderer aufhören mit dem Thema zu tun? 

Nichts. Jeder ist frei in seinen Entscheidungen zur Thematik.


----------



## aradriel (6. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mal bei ner Abfahrt nen Tannenzapfen aufm Helm bekommen 
Der hat sichtbare Spuren hinterlassen...war halt auch eine ganz fiese,triefige,harzige odenwälder fichtenbombe.

Wie ich mich Prinzessin kenne, hätte ich ohne Helm vorm Schreck den Lenker losgelassen...ausserdem find ich meine verhältnissmässig Stylish, für nen Touren Helm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (20. Juli 2007)

Ich bin wirklich sehr verwundert, wieso-unabhängig an welcher Stelle- dieses Thema die meisten so sehr in Extreme treibt. Fakt ist, daß ein Helm einen gewissen Schutz bietet. Sehr partiell, aber besser als ohne. Demnach ist es sicherer mit Helm zu fahren. Jedoch beeinflussen andere Komponenten die Verletzungswahrscheinlichkeit weitaus mehr. Beispielsweise fahre ich meist die besser befestigten Strecken bergab und die unbefestigten Wege bergauf, oder einfach entsprechend langsam. Da bin ich doch sicherer unterwegs als ein "echter" Mountainbuker mit Helm. Im Dunkeln benutze ich ein sehr kräftiges Rücklicht und ein entsprechenden Frontscheinwerfer-nachdem ich mit "Standardlampen" oftmals übersehen wurde. Das ist nie mehr passiert, seit ich diese Lampen habe. Ich verstehe aber trozdem, wenn jemand sagt, er wolle keine 6 kg Akku (ja, soviel sind das!) mitschleppen. Es ist doch ganz klar, dass jeder Risiken eingeht. Jeder von Euch Riskiert beim Hobby verletzt zu werden-aber andererseits macht einem das Ausüben dieses Hobbys doch das Leben angenehmer! Käme einer auf die Idee hier Andere an den Pranger zu stellen, weil sie keinen Rauchmelder im Haus haben. Denkt mal nach! Und wenn jemand meint durch den Helm und damit verbundene Einbuße an Fahrgefühl sei ihm das mehr an Risiko nicht wert, ist das völlig o.k. da er keinen dritten gefährdet. Wer ein altes Auto ohne Airbag etc. fährt oder gar Motorrad lebt auch gefährlicher. Wie kann man sich über so etwas aufregen oder gar zu beleidigenden Äusserungen verleiten lassen? 

Ich fahre übrigens seid etwa 16 Jahren kontinuierlich Mountainbike (meist nur befestigte Wege), so etwa 5000 km/Jahr zur Zeit. Schon zwei mal habe ich einen Helm (recht teuer, so etwa 80 Euro) versucht. Ergebnis: Kopfhaut juckt beim Schwitzen nach kurzer Zeit und Hals rötet sich und brennt im Bereich des Gurtes. Mit diesen Einschränkungen würde ich dieses Hobby vermutlich aufgeben oder zumindest stark einschränken. Ich werde dennoch einen neuen Helm kaufen, da ich Gefallen an "Höhenmetern" gefunden habe und der Feldberg nicht mehr ausreicht-nächstes Jahr möchte ich in den Dolomiten ein paar Höhenmeter machen. Bei solchen Anschaffungen ist mir der Preis auch egal. Jedoch werde ich den Helm vermutlich nicht beim Anstieg auf dem Kopf tragen.

Warum ich das schreibe:

Ich habe mich hier angemeldet, um nicht immer alleine unterwegs zu sein und vielleicht ein paar gleichgesinnte zu finden. Jedoch ist beim LMB oder bei Touren oft "Helmplicht" zu lesen....


----------



## Nickensen (20. Juli 2007)

@ SIAM

Das bisher beste Statement zu diesem Thema !
Seht ihr Jungs - es geht auch ohne Beleidigungen etc.

mfG.

Daniel

PS : Schienbeinschoner braucht man öfter als nen Helm  - nur wenn....


----------



## John Rico (20. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Warum ich das schreibe:
> 
> Ich habe mich hier angemeldet, um nicht immer alleine unterwegs zu sein und vielleicht ein paar gleichgesinnte zu finden. Jedoch ist beim LMB oder bei Touren oft "Helmplicht" zu lesen....



Hi Siam!

Ich kann dir zu 90 % zustimmen.
Es gibt halt einige Themen (wie dieses hier) bei der die verschiedenen Lager schnell ins extreme abdriften und dann auch persönlich werden.
Am Ende muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er/sie einen Helm trägt oder nicht.

Was die oben zitierte Stelle betrifft, bin ich aber etwas anderer Meinung.
Klar ist jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich, wie bei deinen anderen Beispielen auch (Auto, Motorrad etc.)
Wenn du aber in einer Gruppe fährst, bist du nicht mehr allein und hast auch allen anderen gegenüber eine gewisse Verantwortung (wie auch diese dir gegenüber). Dieses betrifft vor allem den Guide, der - auch wenn es eine Hobby-Tour ist - für fast alles, was passiert, rechtlich zur Verantwortung gezogen werden kann (Es gibt hier einen interessanten Beitrag dazu).

Ich selber habe letztes Jahr wöchentlich eine Tour geleitet und mich irgendwann entschieden, sie ebenfalls mit "Helmpflicht" auszuschreiben. Ich bin einfach der Meinung, dass ein Helm schützt und ich hatte keine Lust, irgendwelche Kopfverletzungen mitten im Wald versorgen zu müssen, nur weil einer keinen Helm auf hatte. Und da meine Touren rect traillastig sind und ich mehrmals miterlebt habe, wie Leute ohne Helm und ohne wirkliche Bike-Kontrolle mitgefahren sind, habe ich mich zu diesem Schritt entschlossen. Das soll jetzt keine neue Diskussion über den Sinn eines Helmes hervorrufen, es ist einfach meine Meinung.
Wenn nun andere Guides ähnlich denken, solltest du das akzeptieren und dich nicht diskriminiert fühlen, nur weil du keinen Helm tragen willst. Du solltest dann entweder die Einstellung des Guides hinnehmen und dich beugen oder dir gleichgesinnte suchen, die kein Problem mit "ohne" haben.

Das Argument "ist doch meine Sache" zählt in einer Gruppe halt nicht mehr.
Darüber solltest du mal nachdenken...


----------



## fone (20. Juli 2007)

trekkinger schrieb:


> "Und es blei-bet da-bei, die Gedanken sind frei!"



"da-ha-bei", wenn ich mich recht entsinne...

endlich mal was sinnvolles 

ahja, und "die ge-da-hanken"

ach, das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (20. Juli 2007)




----------



## Lateralus (20. Juli 2007)

Rolling Mad Man schrieb:


>



Man man man, sind Helme störend und sinnlos. Gut, dass hier schon so lang drüber diskutiert wird. 

P.S.: @Rolling Mad Man: danke für das Bild...vielleicht hilfts ja


----------



## Nickensen (20. Juli 2007)

denke er wird sich auch nicht diskriminiert fühlen, ihm ging es wohl u.a. darum, das man wenn man allein unterwegs ist, man nicht angefeindet werden muß, wenn man KEINEN helm anzieht....


----------



## Lateralus (20. Juli 2007)

Nickensen schrieb:


> denke er wird sich auch nicht diskriminiert fühlen, ihm ging es wohl u.a. darum, das man wenn man allein unterwegs ist, man nicht angefeindet werden muß, wenn man KEINEN helm anzieht....



Dreh das angefeindet werden doch mal um: man kann es auch so interpretieren, dass die Gesundheit der Unbehelmten den Behelmten so wichtig ist, dass sie sich aufregen. Und schon ists praktisch Nächstenliebe. Klingt komisch, ist aber eigentlich so. Denn in diesem Fall gehts doch nur um die Gesundheit der anderen und nicht darum, besser zu sein oder Recht zu haben.


----------



## Nickensen (20. Juli 2007)

Klar ! Ist ja auch vollkommen i.O. - denke halt nur das der Ton die Musik spielt. 

Hoffe ja auch nicht, das irgend jemand der ohne Helm fährt, nicht weiß das es gefährlich ist. ODER ???


----------



## cool_aj (20. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Ich fahre übrigens seid etwa 16 Jahren kontinuierlich Mountainbike (meist nur befestigte Wege), so etwa 5000 km/Jahr zur Zeit.


Warum um alles in der Welt fahren Leute wie Du MTB? Echt, ich kriegs nicht in den Kopf! Wieso nicht Trekking, Cyclocross oder meinetwegen Crossrad?
Was versprichst du dir davon?  
Naja, egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codenascher (20. Juli 2007)

Hi

Bin am Mittwoch das erste mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeitstelle gefahren. Hin kein Problem, auf der Rückfahrt nen schön langes Gefälle. Ui 30 ohne zu treten, da pedalier ich doch noch ein wenig,40,50, wieder nach vorn geguckt, kleine erhöhung zwischen radweg und Bürgersteig, Lenker flattert, ich bremse soffte. Und dann Peng. Auf die Schulter und dann aufn Kopf.

Fazit: Rad ohne defekte, Schürfwunden überall, Schlüsselbein gebrochen, Helm gebrochen, meiner Rübe ist (Gottseidank) nix passiert!!! Ohne Helm hätte das ganz anders ausgehen können. Nächsten Mittwoch werd ich operiert, der bereits bezahlte Sommerurlaub fällt leider aus  aber ich lebe. 

Danke Alpina


----------



## Siam (20. Juli 2007)

cool_aj schrieb:


> Warum um alles in der Welt fahren Leute wie Du MTB? Echt, ich kriegs nicht in den Kopf! Wieso nicht Trekking, Cyclocross oder meinetwegen Crossrad?
> Was versprichst du dir davon?
> Naja, egal...



Vielleicht ist MTB etwas zu allgemein gehalten. Ich fahre ein CUBE LTD1. Ich denke ein "echter" MTB´ler würde dies kaum fahren . Aber es ist ganz simpel: Mein erstes Fahrrad, welches auch ernsthaft von mir genutzt wurde, war ein MTB und es hat über Jahre einwandfrei funktioniert. Dieses (mein zweites) resultiert aus der guten Erfahrung mit einem MTB. Zudem habe ich Bedenken, das ein Trekkingrad gleicher Preislage die eine oder andere "Waldwegaktion" überlebt. Ich fahre oft mit GPS-möglichst den direkten Weg . 
Äquivalente Frage: Wieso gibt es SUVs 

Im übrigen ist es ja o.k. wenn jemand sagt, er möchte ungern dass jemand ohne Helm mitfährt. Ich fühle mich auch nicht diskriminiert oder angegriffen. Und wenn (ich habe da als E-Techniker keine Ahnung ) sogar rechtliche Konsquenzen für den "Gruppenführer" drohen -in Deutschland durchaus möglich- ist das sogar absolut richtig. Ich habe mich halt nur gewundert, da ich dies in der Form noch nicht kannte. Bisher bin ich nur mit "Gelegenheitsfahrern" wie ich es auch bin gefahren. Ich würde ganz gerne noch etwas an meiner Kondition arbeiten, und da kam ich auf die Idee nach einem Radfahrerforum zu suchen, da Sport in der Gruppe einfach schöner ist. 
Ich muß gestehen, dass ich halt auch einfach viel auf der Bremse bin, wenn ich unbefestigte Wege hinunterfahre. Ich nutze die Bergabfahrt einfach nur zum Entspannen, da will ich mich nicht anstrengen .
Wenn jetzt jemand denkt "der ist hier aber falsch, dafür gibt es doch das xyz-Forum", dann möge er bitte xyz einen Namen geben, ich bin da wirklich ganz ohr.
Wer aber-troz weitaus höheren Potenzials- mal eine gemütliche Runde (die kann auch 100km mit 1000hm haben) fahren möchte, stößt bei mir ebenfalls auf offene Ohren.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## seinup (20. Juli 2007)

cool_aj schrieb:


> Warum um alles in der Welt fahren Leute wie Du MTB? Echt, ich kriegs nicht in den Kopf! Wieso nicht Trekking, Cyclocross oder meinetwegen Crossrad?
> Was versprichst du dir davon?
> Naja, egal...



Was geht es dich denn eigentlich an, was wer wann fährt? Ein MTB ist wesentlich universeller einsetzbar, es soll so gar Bikes (MTB) geben, die der Sitzposition her einfach für Race geeignet erscheinen - geeigneter als preiskategorisch vergleichbare Crossräder.

Zu meinem Scott MTB (CC-Marathon Bike) hatte ich die Alternative zu einem Scott Cross Rad, das hätte etwa das doppelte mit der XT Ausstattung gekostet, weiß der Teufel, warum....wieso sollte ich das tun? Nur weil ich dann der Zielgruppe ganz gerecht werde?

Wer bitte verbietet, mit einem MTB auf Asphalt, im Schotter oder im Dreck zu fahren - du hast mit dem MTB einfach halt den Vorteil, dass du dich nicht fragen musst, ob der Feldweg da zu holprig ist oder nicht - du fährst ihn einfach. 

Wer einmal mit einem Renner unterwegs ist, weiß was ich meine, denn da musste vorher wissen, wie der Weg aussieht, sonst heißt es, Rad nehmen und um 180° drehen und wieder zurück und das macht keinen Spaß. 

Cross Räder sind Zwitter - nichts halbes u. nichts ganzes. Wer definiert denn, wo Gelände anfängt oder aufhört. Bei uns im Wald gibts Passagen, in denen du mit dünnen Cross Reifchen einfach wegruderst. 

Selbst Landstraßen sind so schlecht geteert bei uns, dass ich im Leben nicht mit einem Rennrad drüberfahren würde, bestenfalls mit dem Cross. Mit meinem MTB hab ich das schonmal gemacht, 200m Landstraße gefahren bis zum Wald, der Federweg ist dabei voll genutzt worden. Mit dem Renner hättest du schieben können. Macht das Spaß?

Also. Mein Tipp: Lass halt jeden das machen, was er will


----------



## MUD´doc (20. Juli 2007)

Moin
Ich mein, wir sind hier ja alle Alt genug, um selbst zu Entscheiden: Schütz ich meine Rübe oder nicht...
Am schlimmsten sind aber die Älteren, die eigentlich auf ihre Kinder aufpassen sollten!
Die kleinen Kiddies sind, meines Erachtens, im Straßenverkehr ziemlich gefährdet (Unachtsam, wenig Kontrolle, keine Einschätzung von allem, Unbedacht...), wenn sie mit ihren Pukkies oder ähnlichem über die Gewege/Radwege/Straßen ballern. 
Wenn man die Eltern anspricht, kommt immer so ein Satz wie: Och, der KANN fahren! oder: Pah, da is noch niiiie was passiert!... Und wenn, dann ist das Geschrei groß. Typisch Mensch, es muß erst was passieren, damit überhaupt was gemacht wird.
Also, das :kotz: mich an.

Aber noch besser sind die, die meinen, ihr Kind ist sicher, WEIL es ein Helm aufhat. 
Typische Problem übrigens: Helm nicht fest angezogen, passt vorne und hinten nicht, labbert aufm Kopp rum wie Wackelpeter und dann noch zum Nackenschutz missbraucht!!!   

Eben noch live erlebt. Ein Frau hat ein Kind angesprochen und gesagt (in freundlichen Ton), dass der Helm vorne zu hoch sei und es ein wenig runterziehen sollte, damit er besser schützt. Der Mann, der mit dem Kind unterwegs war (kein Helm. Wozu auch... die fette Bierplautze schütz ja eh) sagte auch noch: "Warum den Helm richtig draufsetzen, ist eh nur Pflegekind." Auch noch. Erstens: warum drum kümmern... und  zweitens: gehört mir nicht. 
ARRRGH (das zweite war ja, in diesem Fall, sowieso der Hammer)
Bestes Beispiel ist meine Freundin. 
Damals als kleines Mädel mit Mutter beim Fahrradfahren Helm aufgehabt, aber wie oben beschrieben - locker und im Nacken aufgehabt. Auto aus Ausfahrt raus, Kind nicht  gesehen, sie vorn Kotflügel, auftittscher mit Kopf aufe Motorhaube => Helm konnte die Stirnpartie so nicht schützen, also Gehirnerschütterung und zweitens wurd sie vom labberig sitzenden Helmgurt noch fast stranguliert!  
(Gut, dass ihre Mutter sich damals hat scheiden lassen, ich würd sie jetzt noch dafür innen A*** treten). 
Es hat lange gedauert, sie dazu zu überzeugen, dass beim Crossen im Wald ein Helm doch ein wenig Sicherer ist. Vorallem, wenn man wie sie alleine unterwegs ist. Bin echt beruhigt.
Ich trag mein Helm - lässig und stolz. Die Leute, die mir wichtig sind - versuche ich auch zu überzeugen (zu 90% auch geschafft). Und die, die meinen "Helm doof". Die werd ich nicht bedauern, falls da deren GAU eintreten soll. Ich helfe denen dann nicht, wenn sie sabbernd im Rollstuhl sitzen (haben sie dann davon. Hey, ich war Zivi, ich darf das sagen).
Aber bei Kindern sollte da keine Ausnahme gemacht werden! Ein Bild, wie das von <Rolling Mad Man>, anstelle des Rennradfahrers ein Kind dort liegt - das geht an keinen von uns Bikern vorbei...
Meine Meinung. Word up!


----------



## John Rico (20. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist es ja o.k. wenn jemand sagt, er möchte ungern dass jemand ohne Helm mitfährt. Ich fühle mich auch nicht diskriminiert oder angegriffen. Und wenn (ich habe da als E-Techniker keine Ahnung ) sogar rechtliche Konsquenzen für den "Gruppenführer" drohen -in Deutschland durchaus möglich- ist das sogar absolut richtig. Ich habe mich halt nur gewundert, da ich dies in der Form noch nicht kannte.



OK, hatte es so verstanden, dass du dich wunderst und es dich stört, dass viele Touren nur "mit" ausgeschrieben werden.
Daher mein Einwand mit der Verantwortung in Gruppen.

Dass das deutsche Recht wie in vielen Fällen hier ziemlich daneben ist, ist zwar traurig, aber wahr.
Falls es dich interessiert, der Beitrag hieß glaube ich "Haftungsfrage bei Bikegruppen" oder so ähnlich. Kannst ja mal nach suchen und etwas einlesen.

Ansonsten wünsch ich dir weiterhin viel Spaß beim biken (wo und wie auch immer)!
Und vielleicht hattest du beim letzten Mal ja einfach für dich den falschen Helm und du findest einen, der dich nicht stört, so dass du auch zum "mit"-Fahrer wirst.  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## scar007 (20. Juli 2007)

Ich setz imma dann einen Helm auf wenn ich ihn brauche (wenn ich mit 5kmh durch die city schleiche dann eher nich , aber sonst eigentlich schon).


----------



## Scale_70 (20. Juli 2007)

Nachdem ich was passendes gefunden habe, fahre ich ab sofort auch nur noch mit Helm, der muss einem passen, der muss einem gefallen, sonst zieht man ihn einfach nicht auf. 

Hatte 2 Monate lang einen, der mir garnicht passte, wackelte seitlich und ich fuhr ohne. 

Heute ist ein Radler bei uns schwer verletzt worden (sah wirklich schlimm aus), das gab mir wieder zu denken.


----------



## Yukio (21. Juli 2007)

Komisch nur, dass genauso viele Radfahrer, die bei einem Unfall im Straßenverkehr einen Helm trugen, sabbernd im Rollstuhl sitzen wie die, die keinen Helm trugen. Woran das wohl liegen mag?
Egal. Ich trage im Gelände einen Helm und auf der Straße keinen, damit bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## _robbie_ (21. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass genauso viele Radfahrer, die bei einem Unfall im Straßenverkehr einen Helm trugen, sabbernd im Rollstuhl sitzen wie die, die keinen Helm trugen.



Dafür hast du sicher vorzeigbare Statistiken zur Hand, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (21. Juli 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Dreh das angefeindet werden doch mal um: man kann es auch so interpretieren, dass die Gesundheit der Unbehelmten den Behelmten so wichtig ist, dass sie sich aufregen. Und schon ists praktisch Nächstenliebe. Klingt komisch, ist aber eigentlich so. Denn in diesem Fall gehts doch nur um die Gesundheit der anderen und nicht darum, besser zu sein oder Recht zu haben.



Sorry, aber das ist dann nicht mehr nur Nächstenliebe sondern sogenanntes Gutmenschentum in Reinkultur.

Irgendwo muss man ja auch noch Grenzen ziehen und den Menschen eine gewisse Eigenverantwortung zugestehen. Ich selbst fahre mit Helm und werbe sicher auch manchmal dafür, aber ich pflaume deswegen nicht wildfremde Menschen an.


----------



## Backfisch (21. Juli 2007)

scar007 schrieb:


> Ich setz imma dann einen Helm auf wenn ich ihn brauche (wenn ich mit 5kmh durch die city schleiche dann eher nich , aber sonst eigentlich schon).



Ein Auto dass Dir die Vorfahrt nimmt kann Dich ruck-zuck auf 50-60 km/h beschleunigen.


----------



## Backfisch (21. Juli 2007)

_robbie_ schrieb:


> Dafür hast du sicher vorzeigbare Statistiken zur Hand, oder?!



Nur mal so auf die schnelle:



> Tatsache ist: Bis zu 85 Prozent der schweren Kopfverletzungen können durch
> einen Fahrradhelm verhindert werden.
> ...
> Allein in Oberösterreich verunglücken jährlich rund 1.100 Radfahrer im
> ...



http://www.land-oberoesterreich.gv....-ADB6C77F/ooe/PK_Hiesl_29.3.2007_Internet.pdf

Ich hab hier aber in den diversen Threads zum Thema noch andere Statistiken gepostet. Ein paar Minuten googeln, dann findet man genug.


----------



## Yukio (21. Juli 2007)

_robbie_ schrieb:


> Dafür hast du sicher vorzeigbare Statistiken zur Hand, oder?!


Das neuste vom Neusten. Post 1130 in diesem Thread. Endlich mal etwas deutsches dazu. 



Backfisch schrieb:


> Nur mal so auf die schnelle:
> http://www.land-oberoesterreich.gv....-ADB6C77F/ooe/PK_Hiesl_29.3.2007_Internet.pdf


Die berühmten 85 %. Da reicht ein  gar nicht mehr aus. Die stammen aus einer der fehlerhaftesten Studien überhaupt.   

Und eine Quellenangabe dafür ist auch nicht vorhanden. Man!  Unfassbar was alles für eine Schei$e veröffentlich wird. 

So Kindas, ich geh jetzt radfahren. Muss unbedingt meine Höchstgeschwindigkeit ohne Helm auf der Straße steigern; 60 km/h ist einfach zu wenig. Vielleicht bin ich ja gleich schon tot.


----------



## Backfisch (21. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Bitte mal lesen:
> 
> http://www.teilhabe-gestalten.rlp.d...313339/Newsportal/Detailseite_Artikel_2x.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Backfisch (21. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (21. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> ...Die stammen aus einer der fehlerhaftesten Studien überhaupt.
> 
> Und eine Quellenangabe dafür ist auch nicht vorhanden. Man!



...die kannst Du ja sicher nachreichen.


----------



## guhl (21. Juli 2007)

seien wir froh um jeden organspender...


----------



## MUD´doc (21. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> So Kindas, ich geh jetzt radfahren. Muss unbedingt meine Höchstgeschwindigkeit ohne Helm auf der Straße steigern; 60 km/h ist einfach zu wenig. Vielleicht bin ich ja gleich schon tot.



Hey Yukio
Lebst du noch??? 
Ich frag ja nur. Du brauchst kein Seppuko machen.
Aber wenigstens hast´e im Gelände ein Helm.
Ride on alive


----------



## sharam (21. Juli 2007)

Wozu ein Helm tragen, wenn sowieso keiner, im Falle des Falles, hilft!?


----------



## Backfisch (21. Juli 2007)

Äh?


----------



## falkd (21. Juli 2007)

Könnt ihr den Helmkrieg nicht in de.rec.fahrrad austragen, wo er hingehört?


----------



## sun909 (22. Juli 2007)

Hi,
also ich habe gestern einen ungeplanten Abgang im Wald gemacht und bin schön mit Helm über Stock und Stein im wörtlichen Sinne gerauscht. 

Helm ist ziemlich ramponiert, mir außer Prellungen, Schürfwunden etc. nichts passiert. 

Insofern bin ich froh, dass ich wider meiner früheren Einstellung mit "bäh-sieht ******* aus" mich beim Inlinen und Biken nur noch mit Helm bewege.

grüße
sun909


----------



## Yukio (22. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> ...die kannst Du ja sicher nachreichen.


Wort!

Eine äußerst informative und lesenswerte Zusammenfassung der Schweizer Velo-Genossen (und speziell zur Frage von BF Seite 6, "Falsche Studien", 2. Absatz).
http://www.velokonferenz.ch/dateien/bulletin_01-04.pdf


----------



## Emmental (22. Juli 2007)

schweizer neigen in bestimmter hinsicht eh gerne zum lemminge-verhalten
(duetsche sind aber in dieser hinsicht schlimmer)


----------



## Wheelerneer (22. Juli 2007)

Hi,
ich denke das ist alles vom logischen Menschenverstand abhängig.

Bergab und natürlich wenn ich mit Protektoren fahre kommt der Helm dazu.
Bergauf - temperaturabhängig - halte ich den Helm oft nicht aus. Habe zwar ein extrem gut belüftetes Modell aber den Hitzestau hasse ich trotzdem.

Witzig ist, dass ich ihn genau hier vor zwei Wochen fast benötigt hätte, als ich aufgrund eines Bergwachtfahrzeuges kurz in die Pampa musste.

Ich kann nur soviel sagen, an meinem Hausberg (Kampenwand) fahren mittlerweile ca. 80-85% der Leute mit Helm. Tendenz steigend (vor 4 Jahren vielleicht 35%)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (22. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Wort!
> 
> Eine äußerst informative und lesenswerte Zusammenfassung der Schweizer Velo-Genossen (und speziell zur Frage von BF Seite 6, "Falsche Studien", 2. Absatz).
> http://www.velokonferenz.ch/dateien/bulletin_01-04.pdf



Zunächst mal:
Interessant. Danke.

Mir ist beim Googeln und querlesen schon aufgefallen, dass sich hauptsächlich zwei Lager gebildet haben: Helmpflicht und keine Helmpflicht.

Die Helmpflichtbefürworter argumentieren mit der 85%-Studie (die, wie ich Deinem Dokument entnehmen konnte bereits von den Verfassern als fehlerhaft bezeichnet wurde) und vor allem mit dem "gesunden Menschenverstand". Mit letzterem bin ich sehr vorsichtig, dient er doch in zu vielen Konflikten als Argumentersatz, z.B. "weniger Waffen - weniger Morde", "Killerspiele machen Kids gewalttätig" oder "Ausländer raus, dann gibt's wieder mehr Arbeit für Deutsche". Dieser sogenannte "common sense" schmeckt mir gar nicht.

Die Helmpflichtgegner wiederum kritisieren all dies, erscheinen dabei zunächst rationaler, murksen dann aber genauso mit Zahlen rum wie ihre Gegner (Statistiken in Fließtexten verwurstet, garniert mit Behauptungen und Vermutungen, keine Angaben über Entstehung der Zahlen, etc).

Beispiel:
Diffuse Formulierungen wie "bietet Schutz nur bis 24km/h" - was heisst "Schutz" genau?... Vielleicht dass man ganz ohne Blessuren davonkommt? Darum geht es ja weder beim Motorrad- noch beim Radhelm. Es geht darum, die Blessuren zu verringern. 
Oder was sind diese 24 km/h? Doch sicher nicht die Geschwindigkeit des Fahrzeugs, sondern die reine Aufprallgeschwindigkeit, d.h. 24km/h gegen ein festes Hindernis (Betonmauer). Oder?
Szenarien, in denen ein Sicherheitssystem versagt, kann man immer entwerfen. Nach dem Motto: Keine absolute Sicherheit bedeutet gar keine Sicherheit.

Ich bin selber gegen eine HelmPFLICHT, halte aber nichts davon, den Helm aus lauter Freiheitsliebe schlechtzureden. Ich bin also gegen die Pflicht, nicht aber gegen den Helm. Das ist heutzutage, wo sich die meisten Konflikte gefälligst in zwei Seiten (schwarz und weiss) aufteilen lassen sollen, für viele wohl schon zu kompliziert.

Wer gegen eine Helmpflicht (oder andere Regulierungen) ist, der sollte mal überlegen ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, mit Freiheit und Eigenverantwortung zu argumentieren, anstatt eine Sache schlechtzureden, nur weil er sich nicht bevormunden lassen will,

Ich weiss nur: Mein Kumpel ist Sanitäter, der hat sowohl behelmte als auch unbehelmte Radfahrer aufgesammelt, die Unterschiede waren für ihn deutlich. Ich war dabei wie Leute ihren Helm an einem Stein zerlegt haben, ohne Helm wäre garantiert Blut geflossen. Das sind letztendlich alles nur Beobachtungen, das ist mir klar, aber für mich persönlich reicht's. Dazu kommt noch dass ich es mir nicht vorstellen kann dass ein Helm schadet, wie von manchen behauptet wird, denn sonst wären in den USA (Produkthaftung!) sicher keine mehr auf dem Markt, oder?


----------



## kettenknecht (22. Juli 2007)

ich fahr mit gewürzkübel (meistens) aber die frage/diskussion ist genauso müßig wie die frage, haltet ihr euch an die gesetzlich empfohlene höchstgeschwindigkeit auf AB.

wenn einer 200>+ fährt ist es doch auch kein tabubruch und ich glaube durch diese "freiheit" wird weit mehr Leid erzeugt als durch ab und zu zermatschte birnen beim mtb.


----------



## Mountenbiker (22. Juli 2007)

In der City trage ich eig. keinen aber bei Biketouren schon....ist ja auch gefährlicher^^


----------



## nikolauzi (22. Juli 2007)

Mountenbiker schrieb:


> In der City trage ich eig. keinen aber bei Biketouren schon....ist ja auch gefährlicher^^



Glaubt Meister Lampe...


----------



## Korgano (22. Juli 2007)

Mountenbiker schrieb:


> In der City trage ich eig. keinen aber bei Biketouren schon....ist ja auch gefährlicher^^



Kommt drauf an wie man fährt. In der City gibt es auf jeden Fall Autos, die nicht von dir kontrolliert werden können. Wenn dich davon einer übersieht und dich umfährt kannst du das nicht beeinflussen.
Eine Forstautobahn kannst du aber auch mit max 20 km/h fahren und ich schätze dabei brauch man eigentlich keinen Helm.


----------



## codenascher (22. Juli 2007)

Korgano schrieb:


> Eine Forstautobahn kannst du aber auch mit max 20 km/h fahren und ich schätze dabei brauch man eigentlich keinen Helm.



Jenau, hast ja vorher den kompletten Bereich um deinen Forstweg nach Steinen und Wurzeln abgesucht und im Falle der Steine diese beseitigt.... 

Meist passiert nichts, aber wenn doch, ist das geheul groß.


----------



## Korgano (22. Juli 2007)

codenascher schrieb:


> Jenau, hast ja vorher den kompletten Bereich um deinen Forstweg nach Steinen und Wurzeln abgesucht und im Falle der Steine diese beseitigt....
> 
> Meist passiert nichts, aber wenn doch, ist das geheul groß.



Was ich meine ist, dass wenn man will, kann man seine Fahrweise im Wald so anpassen, dass es praktisch nicht zu einem Unfall kommt. Von mir aus kann man den Berg auch mit angezogenen Bremsen und 5 km/h runter fahren. OK das macht keiner. Jedenfalls hat man die Geschwindigkeit in der Hand.
In der Stadt kann man irgendwelche Idioten, die nicht Auto fahren können und zufällig Leute überfahren, aber NICHT beinflussen! Die liegen ausserhalb deines Kontrollbereichs, so ein Unfall kann willkürlich jeden treffen, der sonst noch so vorsichtig ist.
Was ich sagen will ist, dass es genauso sinnvoll ist einen Helm in der Stadt zu tragen wie auf einer Tour...du kapieren?


----------



## Yukio (22. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> und vor allem mit dem "gesunden Menschenverstand".


Ich halte es da mehr mit Descartes: Gewissheit erlangt man dadurch, wenn man an allem zweifelt, was landläufig als "auf der Hand liegend" angesehen wird.
Oder mit meinen Worten "Glaube niemals an das Offensichtliche".

Solange also alles darauf hindeutet, dass im Straßenverkehr kein wesentlicher Nutzen von einem Helm zu erwarten ist, spare ich mir das Tragen desselbigen.


----------



## Backfisch (22. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Solange also alles darauf hindeutet, dass im Straßenverkehr kein wesentlicher Nutzen von einem Helm zu erwarten ist,...



Ähm... somit wäre das doch für Dich das Offensichtliche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (23. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ähm... somit wäre das doch für Dich das Offensichtliche...


Nöö, das Ergebnis.


----------



## Schwarzwild (23. Juli 2007)

Wie dem auch sei:

Letztes Jahr war ich bei uns in der City unterwegs (ohne Helm).
Weil ich einem vertrottelten FuÃgÃ¤nger (Teenieâ¦), der ohne zu gucken Ã¼ber den Radweg ging, ausweichen wollte, bin ich gestÃ¼rzt (der Radweg bestand aus so roten, bei NÃ¤sse sehr glatten Doppelbrandpflersteinen). Zum GlÃ¼ck hatte ich einen dicken Rucksack auf und eine dicke Winterjacke an, denn beim seitlichen StÃ¼rzen incl. Abrollen ging da schon ein guter Teil Energie bei drauf. Trotzdem war dann noch die Schuler und ein paar Rippen gebrochen, und erst am Ende des StÃ¼rzes (Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie weit man da auch noch rutscht, s. auch Bilder von StÃ¼rzen bei Radrennen, wo es noch meterweit Ã¼ber den Asphalt gehtâ¦) hatte der Kopf Bodenkontakt. Trotzdem gab es auÃer der Platzwunde noch eine dicke Beule und irgendwie den ganzen Tag "Panne im Kopp". 
Wie gesagt, das ganze ist bei normaler Geschwindigkeit in der City passiert, hÃ¤tte es mich beim StÃ¼rzen ca 5-10 mehr gedreht, und der Kopf wÃ¤re als erstes aufgeschlagen, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Yukio (23. Juli 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> (Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie weit man da auch noch rutscht, s. auch Bilder von Stürzen bei Radrennen, wo es noch meterweit über den Asphalt geht)


Doch, kenne ich auch. Mit über 30 km/h auf Glatteis. Wie ich finde, sehr spaßig. Man merkt, wie das Rad seitlich unter einem wegrutscht, einfach fallenlassen und alles wird gut.

Ein zweites Mal war ich noch schneller als sich vor mir eine Glatteisfläche auftat, voll gebremst und hingeworfen.

Beides mal nicht mal Schrammen. Irgend etwas mache ich falsch.

Der letzte Sturz war der Versuch mit Supermoto Bereifung auf Schotter durch eine Kurve zu driften. Muss wohl sehr spektakulär ausgesehen haben, da allerlei Volk herbeigerannt kam. Die konnten einfach nicht fassen, dass lediglich meine Bekleidung verstaubt war. Und dabei hatte ich noch mächtig Arbeit damit mein Rad bei dem Sturz zu schützen. Mag keine Kratzer daran.


----------



## Siam (23. Juli 2007)

Es ist doch so: Ein Helm kann in gewissen Situationen wirklich sehr hilfreich sein. Bei sonst gleichen Bedingungen ist der Helm also definitiv ein Plus an Sicherheit (egal wie sehr, das kann wohl niemand beziffern da zu viele Parameter dies beeinflussen). Das Tragen eines Helmes macht also Sinn.

Vergesst aber bitte nicht: Man könnte unmengen Bilder verunfallter Biker(vielleicht die Selben) zeigen mit der Überschrift "10 km/h weniger und das wäre nicht passiert!"
Ist es nicht mindestens genauso verantwortungslos immer am Limit den Berg herunter zu sausen, wie das fahren (egal wie und wo) ohne Helm???
Ich würde hier niemanden davon abhalten wollen, den Spaß an einer flotten Abfahrt zu haben, warum wird hier so krampfhaft versucht anderen den Helm aufzuzwingen? Würde sachlich (einige tun dies ja auch) und vor allem höflich argumentiert, würde dies viel eher dazu führen, dass auch Andere sich dazu überreden lassen einen Helm zu tragen. Das starke drängen etwas tun zu müssen führt fast bei jedem zur immer stärkeren Ablehnung! Wer beim Fahren auf etwas Adrenalin verzichtet tut eventuell noch viel mehr für seine Gesundheit als durch den Kauf eines Helmes. Der Helm bringt dann zusätzlich noch Sicherheit, die dann aber nicht durch riskanteres fahren wieder kompensiert werden sollte!

Als Hintergrund: Vor 2,5 Jahren hatte ich mit dem Motorrad meinen ersten (seit 10 Jahren und ca. 70000km Fahrpraxis) Unfall. Mit 160 ein Sprinter, der direkt vor mir rauszieht. Oberschenkel, Unterarm und Halswirbel gebrochen, Brustwirbel angebrochen, Lungenquetschung und paar kleinere Blessuren. Die Schrauben im Genick bleiben. Dank Schutzkleidung für rund 1000 Euro bin ich Heute genauso fit wie vorher, also weiss ich ganz genau, wie wichtig so etwas ist. Jedoch ist ein Fahrradhelm kein Integralhelm und auch der hat in Punkto Genickbruch oder Brustwirbel keine Schutzwirkung. Zudem muß ich einfach zugeben, dass ich bei kurzen Fahrten in Jeans einfach viel, viel defensiver gefahren bin. Bei dieser Fahrweise wäre der Unfall definitiv nicht passiert, da ich niemals so schnell gefahren wäre. Seit dem habe ich übrigens kein Motorrad mehr.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## granni (23. Juli 2007)

> In der Stadt kann man irgendwelche Idioten, die nicht Auto fahren können und zufällig Leute überfahren, aber NICHT beinflussen! Die liegen ausserhalb deines Kontrollbereichs, so ein Unfall kann willkürlich jeden treffen, der sonst noch so vorsichtig ist.
> Was ich sagen will ist, dass es genauso sinnvoll ist einen Helm in der Stadt zu tragen wie auf einer Tour...du kapieren?



Ja klar aber mit diesem Argument könntest du genauso gut eine Helmpflicht für Fusgänger fordern.
Egal mit oder ohne Helm wie auch immer aber bitte nicht alles Reglementieren in D!


----------



## Yukio (23. Juli 2007)

granni schrieb:


> Ja klar aber mit diesem Argument könntest du genauso gut eine Helmpflicht für Fusgänger fordern.


Dazu habe ich nur eine Frage: Wie vergleicht man Fußgänger und Radfahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## granni (23. Juli 2007)

Wir sind  schneller aber was meinst du?


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2007)

granni schrieb:


> Ja klar aber mit diesem Argument könntest du genauso gut eine Helmpflicht für Fusgänger fordern.
> Egal mit oder ohne Helm wie auch immer aber bitte nicht alles Reglementieren in D!



Er hat gesagt "Helm ist sinnvoll" und nicht "Helmpflicht".

Aber wie ich oben schon schrieb: Das ist wohl zu kompliziert.

Übrigens bin ICH als Fußgänger wendiger als mit dem Rad und habe auch einen kürzeren Bremsweg.


----------



## MUD´doc (23. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Doch, kenne ich auch. Mit über 30 km/h auf Glatteis. Wie ich finde, sehr spaßig. Man merkt, wie das Rad seitlich unter einem wegrutscht, einfach fallenlassen und alles wird gut.
> 
> Ein zweites Mal war ich noch schneller als sich vor mir eine Glatteisfläche auftat, voll gebremst und hingeworfen.
> 
> Beides mal nicht mal Schrammen. Irgend etwas mache ich falsch.



Ich würd sagen: du machst nichts falsch, du hast dich mit Erfahrung, 100% Einsatz und Körperbeherrschung biker-instinktiv vor Schlimmeren bewahrt 
...oder einfach nur Glück gehabt.

Letztes Jahr hat sich hier im Ort ein Opa (ca. 80 Jahre) mit seinem Fahrrad auf glatter Straße selbst das Leben genommen. 
Ist gestürzt und mit dem Kopf auf dem Asphalt aufgeschlagen (hät ja auch nicht fahren brauchen, egal)
Da kann man natürlich drüber diskutieren: hät jetzt ein Helm geholfen? 
Das weiß man nie! 

Hilft mir mein Airbag oder Gurt im Auto beim nächsten Frontalcrash? 
Hilft mir das Geländer, wenn ich auf der Treppe ausrutsche? 
Hält das Bungeeseil, wenn ich abspringe? 
Hält der Gürtel die Hose, wenn ich an den Playmates vorbeigehe (könnt peinlich werden)? 

Es ist vermessen zu sagen: Hey, ich trage Helm - ich bin ein Highlander und Unsterblich!!!
Vor einem total Unfall bringt der bestimmt auch nichts, aber soweit muß es erstmal kommen. 
Ich denke, das Schicksal will es dann halt so. Aber man kann sein Schicksal ein wenig entgegen treten 
(Klingt fast, wie das Gefassele bei Matrix 2 & 3,  die Filme, die es nicht geben sollte).

Ich bin für Helme, aber nicht für Helmpflicht. Jeder soll ja selbst entscheiden,
Nun ja, außer die, die nicht selbst entscheiden können (siehe mein Statement zu den Kindern).
Tschaka | MUD´doc

>>Für den richtigen Kick: DH statt EPO<<

Ps. Yukio. Gut, daste noch lebst´


----------



## Yukio (23. Juli 2007)

granni schrieb:


> Wir sind  schneller aber was meinst du?


Na die Aussage Helmpflicht für Fußgänger beinhaltet doch, dass es sich um zwei Tätigkeiten handelt, bei denen einen Schutz erforderlich ist, weil eine Gefahr oder ein Risiko besteht. Wie vergleicht man also die Gefahren oder Risiken dieser beiden Tätigkeiten um zu dem Schluss zu gelangen, dass eine Helmpflicht für Fußgänger oder wo auch immer sinnvoll ist?


----------



## theLastTemplar (23. Juli 2007)

@yukio + post 1130 
wenn ich mir diesen doktorarbeitsschnipsel so anschaue ist der ein pro helm argument. die aussage ist, das die helme ab einer gewissen grenze auch nix mehr bringen, wohl aber wenn diese gewisse grenze noch nicht erreicht ist.
will heißen: vom lkw erfaßt bist du in beiden fällen matsch, den stoppie übertrieben hast du besser einen helm aufm kopf.

ps: wenn nicht naturwissenschaftler zahlen in die hand nehmen werde ich eh sehr vorsichtig, zB. gehört zu jeder prozentzahl die stichprobengröße dazu.


----------



## Yukio (23. Juli 2007)

theLastTemplar schrieb:


> die aussage ist, das die helme ab einer gewissen grenze auch nix mehr bringen, wohl aber wenn diese gewisse grenze noch nicht erreicht ist.
> will heißen: vom lkw erfaßt bist du in beiden fällen matsch, den stoppie übertrieben hast du besser einen helm aufm kopf.


Das ist eine Annahme, ergibt sich aber nicht aus den der Arbeit vorliegenden Daten. Den gleichen Fehler begeht der Autor allerdings auch selbst.

Gesamtarbeit siehe genannten Quelle.


----------



## Korgano (23. Juli 2007)

Also ich schätze viele Leute, die der Meinung sind, das ein Fahrradhelm nichts bringt, und irgendwelche fragwürdigen Studien hervorzaubern, sind in Wirklichkeit nur zu eitel oder zu faul und reden sich ein, dass ein Fahrradhelm nichts bringt. Denn Eitelkeit/Faulheit vor Sicherheit ist eigentlich Dummheit und wer will gerne dumm sein?


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2007)

Eine Studie ist ja nicht alleine dadurch "fragwürdig", nur weil sie nicht zu dem erwünschten Ergebnis führt.

Denkst Du da anders? Dann könnte man Deiner Meinung nach ja sicher die Wissenschaft abschaffen und durch Religion ersetzen.


----------



## kardungla (23. Juli 2007)

Eine kollegin von mir hat es neulich in filzbach (freeridestrecke in der schweiz) sauber zerlegt. zum glück hatte sie die woche davor einen neuen dh-helm gekauft, sonst könnte ich mit ihr heute kein bierchen mehr trinken....ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie viele leute noch ohne helm biken !!!


----------



## Korgano (23. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Eine Studie ist ja nicht alleine dadurch "fragwürdig", nur weil sie nicht zu dem erwünschten Ergebnis führt.
> 
> Denkst Du da anders? Dann könnte man Deiner Meinung nach ja sicher die Wissenschaft abschaffen und durch Religion ersetzen.



Da hast du natürlich recht. Aber es gibt auch Leute, die angeblich bewiesen haben, dass es Gott gibt. Und ein anderes Sprichwort besagt, traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber gefälscht hast.
Aber ich denke tivialerweise, dass ein Bodenkontakt mit dem Kopf zuerst mit einem Helm deutlich angenehmer ist als ohne. Dazu brauch es meiner Meinung nach keine Studie. Oder siehst du das anders? 
Ich hab mir die Studie nicht durch gelesen, aber mein Verstand sagt mir, dass diese Studie auf Grund des Ergebnisses mit Vorsicht zu genissen ist. Mir ist aber auch klar, dass nicht immer das Offensichtliche das Wahre ist. Aber in diesem Fall glaube ich schon, dass ein Fahrradhelm mehr nützt als schadet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (23. Juli 2007)

Die lustigsten Aussagen in solchen Threads 

*Traue keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.
Ein Helm könnte doch mal helfen.
Mir hat der Helm das Leben gerettet.
Schaden kann er jedenfalls nicht!
Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du ihn nicht doch mal brauchst.
gesunder Menschverstand
Pseudostatistiken
Ein Schutz ist immer besser als kein Schutz.
gewisse Schutzwirkung
Radhelme nützen vielleicht nicht viel aber immerhin manchmal etwas.
Hoffentlich passiert Dir nichts ernsthaftes.
Ich brauche keine Studie!
Melonentest
Religion
schadet der Frisur
sieht uncool aus*


vollständige Liste zu finden bei: http://bernd.sluka.de/Radfahren/bullshit.txt


----------



## Korgano (23. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Die lustigsten Aussagen in solchen Threads
> 
> *Traue keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.
> Ein Helm könnte doch mal helfen.
> ...



Humor ist doch das aller wichtigste! Wer brauch da noch einen Helm?


----------



## keroson (23. Juli 2007)

so, nachdem mir mein Helm vor 2 Wochen bei nem Sturz zerschmetter ist (voll auf den Kopf geknallt) und ich zum Glück nur mit nem (auch im übertagenen Sinne) blauen Auge davon gekommen bin, weiß ich wieso ich beim biken ein Helm aufhab.
das Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich keine Helm aufzieh, wenn ich mal "kurz zum Bäcker fahr".
Fazit: Gute Helme sind sch*** teuer (hatte einen fp1 von uvex (uvp~200) und hab den auch wieder bestellt ("Beziehungen zu haben ist das ein und alles im Leben..." sonst könnt ich mri so n Helm nicht wirklich....)

Gruß


----------



## Yukio (23. Juli 2007)

Eine völlig unbekannte Tatsache:
Solange ein Helm die gängigen Prüfnormen erfüllt, ist es völlig egal was er kostet. Es kann also auch ein 10,-  Helm von Tschibo oder Aldi sein.


----------



## nikolauzi (24. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Eine vÃ¶llig unbekannte Tatsache:
> Solange ein Helm die gÃ¤ngigen PrÃ¼fnormen erfÃ¼llt, ist es vÃ¶llig egal was er kostet. Es kann also auch ein 10,- â¬ Helm von Tschibo oder Aldi sein.



Das gilt aber dummerweise nur fÃ¼r "NormstÃ¼rze", die Normen sagen (leider) nichts darÃ¼ber aus, wieviel mehr er z.B. aushÃ¤lt... Insofern wÃ¤re eine Abstufung deutlich besser, oder ein DÃ¤mpfungswert (z.B. Beschleunigung beim "Normaufschlag"), keine Frage!
Rein von der Verarbeitung und dem Material sitzt ein Met z.B. deutlich besser und angenehmer, als ein Tchibo Helm. Und das ist einer der wichtigsten Punkte: was bringt mir ein Helm, den ich nicht vernÃ¼nftig an meinen Kopf anpassen kann und dessen Gurte bescheiden ausgefÃ¼hrt sind, sodaÃ er bei einem Zweigkontakt schon runtergerissen wird  

Bei einem "Normeinschlag" wÃ¤re es also egal, ob ich einen Tchibohelm habe, oder einen Fullface, der auch entsprechend geprÃ¼ft ist...

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Backfisch (24. Juli 2007)

Korgano schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht. Aber es gibt auch Leute, die angeblich bewiesen haben, dass es Gott gibt.



Davon hab ich noch nie gehört.

Soweit ich weiss sind Gläubige üblicherweise der Meinung dass Glaube ausreicht und die Existenz Gottes nicht bewisen werden muss.

Und überhaupt, selbst wenn... wer sagt dass die nicht Recht haben.  

Ist mir aber egal, ich bin Agnostiker.



Korgano schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Studie nicht durch gelesen, aber mein Verstand sagt mir, dass diese Studie auf Grund des Ergebnisses mit Vorsicht zu genissen ist. .



Da haben wir wieder den "common sense" und das Studienergebnis das nicht sein darf.  

Man sollte jede Studie und jedes Argument kritisch hinterfragen, egal ob einem das Ergebnis pass oder nicht.


----------



## fone (24. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Studie ist ja nicht alleine dadurch "fragwürdig", nur weil sie nicht zu dem erwünschten Ergebnis führt.





			
				Korgano schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir die Studie nicht durch gelesen, aber mein Verstand sagt mir, dass diese Studie auf Grund des Ergebnisses mit Vorsicht zu genissen ist. .





			
				Backfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben wir wieder den "common sense" und das Studienergebnis das nicht sein darf.



mit ansage


----------



## Coolhead (24. Juli 2007)

Hej,
ich hab voriges Jahr bei einer Abfahrt vom Pfänder runter meinen Helm geschrottet. Bin über den Lenker abgestiegen und fast ungebremst mit dem Kopf in den Schotter gefallen. Ohne wäre ich nicht mit einer leichten Gehirnerschütterung davon gekommen.

*Also immer mit Helm!!!!!*


----------



## _robbie_ (24. Juli 2007)

Die Leute, die mit Helm schon einen schweren Sturz gehabt haben, sind einstimmig der Meinung, dass der Helm sie geschützt hat und sie daher auch weiterhin mit Helm unterwegs sind, wenn´s ein bissel sportlicher wird...
Wieso hat sich bisher noch niemand mit gemeldet, der ohne Helm mit Schwung auf den Kopf gefallen ist und jetzt immernoch findet, das so ein Teil sinnlos ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (24. Juli 2007)

Bis jetzt habe ich auch noch keinen getragen. Aber er wurde mir geraten und dringendst empfohlen. Lieber jetzt als nie wieder !!


----------



## Korgano (24. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Davon hab ich noch nie gehört.



Das war nur ein Hinweis darauf, dass man auch alles Beweisen kann, was man sich in den Kopf setzt, in diesem Fall Religionsfanatiker. Bestand hat so ein Beweis natürlich nicht.



Backfisch schrieb:


> Da haben wir wieder den "common sense" und das Studienergebnis das nicht sein darf.



Hast du einen Link zu der Studie? Jetzt interessiert die mich doch ein wenig. Achso, es gibt auch Leute, die meinen, dass ein Anschnallgurt zu gefährlichen Verletzungen führen kann und sich daher nicht anschnallen. So eine Person kenne ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Ich vermute die Fahrradhelm Studie verfolgt die gleiche Logik. 
Aber in beiden Fällen kenne ich die Daten nicht, noch wüsste ich, ob irgendwelche Daten gefälscht sind.
In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es Studien gibt, die behaubten Fahrradhelme seien sicher und welche, die das Gegenteil behaupten kann ich mir wohl kein Urteil bilden? Ich glaube aber und kann es natürlich nicht wissen, dass die Studien recht haben, die belegen, dass ein Fahrradhelm vor Verletzungen schützt und daher sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Ennox (24. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Davon hab ich noch nie gehört.
> 
> Soweit ich weiss sind Gläubige üblicherweise der Meinung dass Glaube ausreicht und die Existenz Gottes nicht bewisen werden muss.



Doch, doch, haben wie seinerzeit als Schüler einer katholischen Schule auch über uns ergehen lassen müssen... 
Gottesbeweis

Aber wo ich hier grade die Profis beisammen hab - gibts nen Helm für einen 66er Kopfumfang? 
Ich fahr immer mit, aber mein Bruder...

Tschö
Stefan


----------



## Hopi (24. Juli 2007)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich auch noch keinen getragen. Aber er wurde mir geraten und dringendst empfohlen. Lieber jetzt als nie wieder !!



Weil diese Jungs nicht mehr unter uns sind  nein mal im ernst es gibt solche Menschen kenne selbst einen. Hat sich schon richtig die Birne eingeschlagen und will trotzdem keinen aufziehen. Er glaubt daran das Gott der beste schutz ist! Du wirst solche Menschen auch nicht belehren können!


----------



## Obotrit (24. Juli 2007)

Gott wird dir beim fallen aber nie helfen. So denke ich. Er hilft ja auch nicht beim fahren.


----------



## Obotrit (24. Juli 2007)

... oder glaubt jemand an die Wiedergeburt...
.. als Shimano-Schaltung, oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. Juli 2007)

ich glaube überhaupt nicht an Gott  aber wenn schon als Fahrradteil wiedergeboren dann doch bitte als Vorbau.
Immer ganz vorne dabei


----------



## Yukio (24. Juli 2007)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Das gilt aber dummerweise nur für "Normstürze", die Normen sagen (leider) nichts darüber aus, wieviel mehr er z.B. aushält...


Was, zum Henker, sind "Normstürze"?  Die physikalischen Voraussetzungen sind immer gleich oder soll das die Konstruktion wildester Szenarien werden?


----------



## Obotrit (24. Juli 2007)

Normsturz krisst auch nach der Kneipe hin.


----------



## John Rico (24. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Was, zum Henker, sind "Normstürze"?  Die physikalischen Voraussetzungen sind immer gleich oder soll das die Konstruktion wildester Szenarien werden?



Es ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ob man einen Helm unter Laborbedingungen und gegebenen Voraussetzungen (meist senkrecht, also mit Oberseite aus bestimmter Höhe auf ebenen Untergrund) testet oder er "in freier Wildbahn" zum Einsatz kommt.
Hier hast du dann meist unebene Kontaktflächen (zumindest beim MTB), einen eher seitlichen Aufprall, ... usw.

Mal abgesehen davon finde ich es echt erstaunlich, dass sich so ein Thema ewig hält und immer wieder reaktiviert wird, obwohl alle Antworten bestimmt schon 10mal irgendwo vorher zu finden sind. Solchen Enthusiasmus wünscht man sich bei anderen (sinnvolleren?) Fragen hier im Forum.
Es wird immer aus beiden Lagern Leute geben, die ihre Meinung haben, mit mehr oder weniger sinnvollen "Beweisen" daherkommen und sich nie von ihrer Meinung abbringen lassen, egal was die Gegenseite anbringt. Egal ob nun die contra-Fraktion mit z.B. Yukio oder die pro-Seite, zu der ich mich auch zähle.

Bleibt eigentlich nur zu hoffen, dass die Leute, die noch nicht fest zu einem der Lager gehören, sich durch diese mehr oder weniger objektiv geführte Diskussion eine eigene und sinnvolle Meinung bilden können.


Zum Thema Studien muss ich aber doch nochmal meinen Senf dazugeben:
Ein Problem all dieser Erhebungen ist einfach, dass sie nur gemeldete Unfälle beinhalten (können)!
Bei einer Erhebung (jetzt mal frei aus der Luft gegriffen) z.B. zur Sicherheit von Airbags kann man eine relativ repräsentative Gruppe erfassen, da in der Regel *alle* Unfälle, bei denen ein Airbag auslösen würde (egal ob vorhanden oder nicht) auch von Polizei, Werkstatt und der Versicherung aufgenommen werden, alleine schon wegen der Haftungsfrage. So lässt sich hier ein Bezug zwischen Airbag und Verletzungen herstellen, und zwar egal ob den Insassen was passiert ist oder nicht.

Wenn man sich jetzt mal den Fall Radfahrer anschaut, gibt es genau an dem Punkt ein großes Problem. In allen diesen Statistiken können nur die gemeldeten Unfälle auftauchen, und dass sind beim Radfahrer nur die, die ebenfalls bei der Polizei, Arzt o.ä. landen.
Sowohl im Straßenverkehr als auch beim biken (und gerade hier) können Unfälle ohne Verletzungen kaum erfasst werden. Schließlich geht ja keiner zur Polizei und sagt: "Ich bin gerade mit dem Rad gestürzt, mir ist aber nichts passiert."
Ob diese nicht erfasste Gruppe der verletztungsfreien Unfälle nun bei Helmträgern größer ist als bei den "ohne", ist natürlich wieder eine Glaubensfrage und kann wie vieles hier zu endlosen Diskussionen führen.

Ich will nur darauf hinweisen, dass so ziemlich jede Statistik ihre Fehler beinhaltet und man daher immer genau hinsehen sollte, egal wie wissenschaftlich alles klingt und wie berühmt der Autor ist.
Daher ist an besagtem Spruch: "Glaube nur der Statistik, die du ..." in gewisser Weise ne Menge Wahrheit zu finden.


----------



## Yukio (24. Juli 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Es ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ob man einen Helm unter Laborbedingungen und gegebenen Voraussetzungen (meist senkrecht, also mit Oberseite aus bestimmter Höhe auf ebenen Untergrund) testet oder er "in freier Wildbahn" zum Einsatz kommt.
> Hier hast du dann meist unebene Kontaktflächen (zumindest beim MTB), einen eher seitlichen Aufprall, ... usw.


Und wo soll das genau einen Unterschied verursachen?

Im übrigen zähle ich nicht zur "Kontra-Fraktion", sondern zeige ALLE Mängel in der Diskussion und den Ansichten auf. Es gibt interessanterweise, im Gegensatz zu anderen Sachverhalten ähnlicher Art, bisher keine Möglichkeiten die Wirkungen! eines Helmes nachzuweisen. Weder positive noch negative. Das, was man gemeinhin voraussetzen will, dass eine signifikante positive Wirkung vorhanden ist, entzieht sich seiner Feststellbarkeit. Und alles andere sind lediglich Vermutungen.

Aus diesem Grunde weise ich immer auf eine differenzierte Sichtweise und eine persönliche Risikobewertung hin. Ich sehe das analog zu Kraftfahrzeugen. Im Motorrennsport, wie Ralley, DTM und Formel 1 werden Helme getragen, im normalen Verkehr nicht. Hohes Risiko, möglichst großer Schutz. Es würde auch keiner auf die Idee kommen, dass man jetzt unter allen nur denkbaren Umständen einen Helm tragen muss, nur weil es ein mögliches Restrisiko gibt.
Sonst kommt noch jemand und sagt, dass ich auch von einem Meteoriten getroffen werden könnte.

http://www.killsometime.com/video/video.asp?ID=322


----------



## nikolauzi (24. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Was, zum Henker, sind "Normstürze"?  Die physikalischen Voraussetzungen sind immer gleich oder soll das die Konstruktion wildester Szenarien werden?



Um der Norm zu entsprechen, muß ein "Normsturz" durchgeführt werden.
Dieser kann aber ganz unterschiedlich ausgehen: Beschleunigung gerade noch so im tolerierbaren Bereich, oder weit davon entfernt (im positiven Bereich natürlich)

Außerdem: wer fällt schon nach DIN/ISO Vorgaben 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Yukio (24. Juli 2007)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Dieser kann aber ganz unterschiedlich ausgehen: Beschleunigung gerade noch so im tolerierbaren Bereich, oder weit davon entfernt (im positiven Bereich natürlich)


Sag ich doch, die physikalischen Voraussetzungen sind immer gleich, die Ergebnisse lassen sich vorausberechnen, alle Helme die der Norm entsprechen liefern das gleiche Ergebnis; damit sind alle Helme gleich. Liegt das Ergebnis außerhalb der Norm, weiß keiner mehr, wie sich das auswirkt. 

Außer natürlich, dass ein Hersteller Helme mit anderen Belastungen testet. Gibt es Hersteller die mit anderen Belastungen testen?


----------



## Korgano (24. Juli 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon finde ich es echt erstaunlich, dass sich so ein Thema ewig hält und immer wieder reaktiviert wird, obwohl alle Antworten bestimmt schon 10mal irgendwo vorher zu finden sind. Solchen Enthusiasmus wünscht man sich bei anderen (sinnvolleren?) Fragen hier im Forum.



Es kommen halt immer wieder neue Leute dazu, die ihren Senf dazu geben wollen. Andere gehen. Ich hab mir höchstens 3-5% vom Thread durchgelesen. Wenn offen ist, ob ein Helm eher schadet oder hilft, ist die Frage danach sehr sinnvoll, finde ich! Für mich steht nach dem "common sense" aber natürlich fest, dass ein Helm hilft, alles andere wäre die Entdeckung des Unmöglichen.

Was jetzt aber wirklich für die Helme spricht ist, wie ein paar posts vorher schon gesagt, dass sich hier noch niemad zu Wort gemeldet hat, der einen Unfall mit einem Helm hatte und bereut hat, dass er einen Helm getragen hat. Es gab aber schon einige, die froh waren einen Helm bei einem Sturz auf gehabt zu haben. Ich find das schon relativ aussagekräftig unabhängig von anderen Studien. Mir ist es aber auch egal, ob jemand einen Helm trägt oder nicht. Ich trage ja selber nicht immer einen Helm.


----------



## dueckr (24. Juli 2007)

Gibt es diese Diskussionen eigentlich auch im Reitsport? Dort ist es doch ziemlich ähnlich gelagert?!


----------



## Yukio (24. Juli 2007)

Korgano schrieb:


> Für mich steht nach dem "common sense" aber natürlich fest, dass ein Helm hilft, alles andere wäre die Entdeckung des Unmöglichen.


Früher habe ich auch so gedacht. Inzwischen habe ich aber genügend Informationen, dass es begründete Zweifel gibt. Da dies wissenschaftlich nur über die Auswertung empirisch erfasster Daten nachweisbar ist, führt dazu, dass es durchaus ernstzunehmende Studien aufgrund statistisch erfasster Daten zu diesem Thema gibt. Insbesondere ist dazu anzumerken, dass versucht wurde die Wirksamkeit eines Helmes nachzuweisen.



Korgano schrieb:


> Was jetzt aber wirklich für die Helme spricht ist, wie ein paar posts vorher schon gesagt, dass sich hier noch niemad zu Wort gemeldet hat, der einen Unfall mit einem Helm hatte und bereut hat, dass er einen Helm getragen hat.


Wahrscheinlich sind die aber entweder tot oder so geschädigt, dass sie nichts mehr dazu schreiben können. Allerdings gibt es dazu so gut wie keine ernstzunehmenden Daten.

Bei Integralhelmen für Motorradfahrer ist das Auftreten von Genickbrüchen gestiegen. Da dies aber bei den Nutzern von DH-Helmen nicht in gleicher Weise auftritt und solche Helme im Straßenverkehr nicht genutzt werden, ist dies nur als Hinweis zu betrachten.

Ebenso wird das Auftreten der nur extrem schwer zu diagnostizierenden Rotationstraumata -also sehr schwere Gehirnschädigungen- als primär durch Helme verursachte Schädigungen genannt. Auch hier gibt es keine Daten.

Die Hersteller scheinen aber offensichtlich dieses Problem durchaus zu kennen, da es vermehrt Helme gibt, die auch am Hinterkopf eine runde Form aufweisen. Nicht runde Formen sollen zu genau diesen Rotationstraumata führen.

Wieso Helme für Radfahrer überhaupt anders gebaut werden, kann nur als Marketing angesehen werden. Eine besondere Funktion scheint die derzeit gängige eher längliche Form jedenfalls nicht zu haben. Oder hat schon mal jemand einen Test über die Auswirkung von verschiedenen cw-Werten von Fahrradhelmen gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korgano (24. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Früher habe ich auch so gedacht. Inzwischen habe ich aber genügend Informationen, dass es begründete Zweifel gibt. Da dies wissenschaftlich nur über die Auswertung empirisch erfasster Daten nachweisbar ist, führt dazu, dass es durchaus ernstzunehmende Studien aufgrund statistisch erfasster Daten zu diesem Thema gibt. Insbesondere ist dazu anzumerken, dass versucht wurde die Wirksamkeit eines Helmes nachzuweisen.



Ich werde erstmal weiterhin einen Helm nutzen. Wenn sich die Hinweise häufen, dass Fahrradhelme ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen, werde ich darüber nochmal nachdenken. Aber bisher ist der "common sense", dass Fahrradhelme eher einen nutzen haben. Und nur darauf und auf meinen Verstand kann ich mich verlassen. Eine eigene Studie um ganz sicher zu gehen, kann ich leider aufgrund fehlender Mittel nicht durchführen. 



Yukio schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind die aber entweder tot oder so geschädigt, dass sie nichts mehr dazu schreiben können.



Das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Wie auch immer, alles ist im endeffekt eine Glaubensfrage. Die einen glauben, dass ein Fahrradhelm sicher ist, die anderen glauben, dass er eine Gefahr darstellt.


----------



## murd0c (25. Juli 2007)

Seit gestern Abend weiß ich, dass ich in Zukunft nur noch mit Helm fahre.

Mich hats bei "nur" 25-30 km/h quer über den Lenker abgelegt, auf den Fussgängerweg.
Ich hab gemerkt, wie der Helm auf den Boden geschlagen ist und wenn ich mir ansehe wie mein Kinn, mein linker mittlerer Finger und meine Rechte Brust aussieht, bin ich froh dass dieses Stück Plaste dazwischen war ...


edith: War überigens war Materialfehler zurück zu führen, mein Vorbau hat sich während der Tour gelockert und ist in der Kurve weggeknickt...hätte ich aber auch mit rechnen müssen


----------



## Yukio (25. Juli 2007)

Korgano schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, alles ist im endeffekt eine Glaubensfrage. Die einen glauben, dass ein Fahrradhelm sicher ist, die anderen glauben, dass er eine Gefahr darstellt.


Dann doch lieber harte Daten.


----------



## Korgano (25. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber harte Daten.



Es bleibt einem aber nichts anderes übrig, als einer der beiden Studien zu glauben, oder sehe ich das Falsch? Die können einem ja auch sonst was erzählen und überprüfen können wir es nicht wirklich. Damit du gesichert weist, dass ein Helm nichts bring, müsstest du schon selber eine Studie durchführen.
Vielleicht heben sich die Effekte ja auf. Also es werden ebensoviele Leute von einem Helm gekillt, wie durch einen Helm gerettet werden. Also ist es egal, ob jemand einen Helm trägt.


----------



## MUD´doc (26. Juli 2007)

@Korgano
@Yukio
Wollt ihr beiden euch nicht mal auf ein Kaffee oder so treffen? Ich mein, dass geht bei euch beiden sowieso nur hin und her. 
Es treffen hier 2 gänzlich unterschiedliche Meinungen auf, ohne dass es ein Vorankommen gibt, da keiner von seiner Stellung abweicht 
a) Yukio: Helm wofür? 
b) Korgano: Mein Standpunkt und besser ist der! 
...nur so gaaanz kurz zusammengefasst. 
Bei einem Treffen könnt ihr beide euch mit den Statistiken und Daten bei einem leckeren Eis befassen und anschließend geht ihr beide auf Tour und dann gibt es den praktischen Beweis, wer nun eher Recht hat
Anschließend könnt ihr ja gemeinsam in den Sonnenuntergang radeln (falls danach noch einer fahren kann)
Hab euch lieb
Ps. bei dem Thema würd ich frei nach dem Motto von Marge Simpson Onkel bleiben: "..., Gott wird sie aussortieren"


----------



## Yukio (26. Juli 2007)

Was? Die paar Beiträge.  Aber ist doch schon längst fertig diskutiert.


----------



## Korgano (26. Juli 2007)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> @Korgano
> @Yukio
> Wollt ihr beiden euch nicht mal auf ein Kaffee oder so treffen? Ich mein, dass geht bei euch beiden sowieso nur hin und her.
> Es treffen hier 2 gänzlich unterschiedliche Meinungen auf, ohne dass es ein Vorankommen gibt, da keiner von seiner Stellung abweicht
> ...



Hey, ist doch alles nur Spaß(solange niemand beleidigend wird). Vielleicht findet der eine ja ein Argument, das den anderen überzeugt und freut sich dann. Ich schätze in ein paar Tagen haben Yukio und ich keine Lust mehr, aber dann kommen die nächsten Diskutanten und das ganze wird nie ein Ende finden.


----------



## Yukio (26. Juli 2007)

Nee, habe keine Zeit, fahr lieber Rad.


----------



## MUD´doc (26. Juli 2007)

Ihr beide seid mir schon zwei
Ride on! Die Sonne scheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korgano (26. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Nee, habe keine Zeit, fahr lieber Rad.



Aber hoffentlich ohne Helm.


----------



## Backfisch (26. Juli 2007)

Ganz unrepräsentativ:

Gestern hat es mich mit Topspeed auf einem Downhill gewickelt (für Ortskundige: Paul-Roth-Stein, der steile lange DH an dem der kleine Findling liegt). Meine Schulter ist gezerrt, mein Helm hat ne Kerbe, mein Kopf ist noch ganz. 
Bin zuerst gleichzeitig mit Hinterkopf, oberem Rücken und Schulter aufgeschlagen (also irgendwie verunglückter Köpper), dann nochmal mit der Seite vom Kopf, hatte den Helmriemen vor der Abfahrt zum Glück nochmal festgezurrt. 

Normaler CC-Helm und Bikerucksack, beides von Abus.


----------



## Korgano (27. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ganz unrepräsentativ:
> 
> Gestern hat es mich mit Topspeed auf einem Downhill gewickelt (für Ortskundige: Paul-Roth-Stein, der steile lange DH an dem der kleine Findling liegt). Meine Schulter ist gezerrt, mein Helm hat ne Kerbe, mein Kopf ist noch ganz.
> Bin zuerst gleichzeitig mit Hinterkopf, oberem Rücken und Schulter aufgeschlagen (also irgendwie verunglückter Köpper), dann nochmal mit der Seite vom Kopf, hatte den Helmriemen vor der Abfahrt zum Glück nochmal festgezurrt.
> ...



Hört sich übel an, aber dank Protektion kein Problem. Ich hab mich letzte Woche Montag auch bei Top Speed auf einer Schotterpiste hingelegt. Irgendwie habe ich meine Arme ausgestreckt und bin mit diesen zuerst und dann auf dem Bauch gelandet. Handflächen voll aufgeratscht, mußte 1 Woche einen Verband an beiden Händen tragen und mein Oberkörper voll mit Schnitt/Schürfwunden übersäht. Aber, das darf ich jetzt hier eigentlich gar nicht sagen, ich hatte keinen Helm auf und mein Kopf hat zum Glück nicht einen Kratzer abbekommen. Dafür hat mein Rahmen jetzt ein Loch im Oberrohr.
Ich werde nach diesem Unfall wohl auch nicht mehr ohne Helm fahren.


----------



## Yukio (27. Juli 2007)

Korgano schrieb:


> Ich werde nach diesem Unfall wohl auch nicht mehr ohne Helm fahren.


Off-road ohne Helm  na, na, na, nicht gut.


----------



## Korgano (27. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Off-road ohne Helm  na, na, na, nicht gut.



Auch wenn ich glaube, dass ein Helm Sinn macht, nervt er doch aus verschiedenen Gründen. Insofern hoffe ich, dass du Recht hast und der "common sense" falsch ist, dann kann ich ruhigen Gewissens keinen Helm mehr tragen.


----------



## Backfisch (27. Juli 2007)

Korgano schrieb:


> Hört sich übel an



Nee wieso, dem Bike ist ja nix passiert 

Zu Deinem anderen Beitrag:
Wenn der Helm nervt dann ist es der falsche... 
Ich merke meinen Helm nicht, ausser wenn ich ihn mal absetze und dann wieder aufsetze, dann ist es erstmal etwas kühl am Kopf (kommt vom Schweiß). Aber beim Fahren selbst merke ich weder das Gewicht noch habe ich irgendwelche Druckstellen oder sonstwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (27. Juli 2007)

Versteh auch nicht warum hier alle so vom Helm genervt sind.
Ich fahre mit Fullface seit einiger Zeit, klar leicht eingeschränkt ist das Sichtfeld, das stört aber nicht. Der Wind ist ein wenig lauter durch den Helm was allerdings eher positiv ist  
Mich stört der Helm überhaupt nicht - okay, Musik hören geht dann nicht wirklich gut (drückt sehr an den Ohren), aber das kann ich verkraften.


----------



## Korgano (27. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Nee wieso, dem Bike ist ja nix passiert
> 
> Zu Deinem anderen Beitrag:
> Wenn der Helm nervt dann ist es der falsche...
> Ich merke meinen Helm nicht, ausser wenn ich ihn mal absetze und dann wieder aufsetze, dann ist es erstmal etwas kühl am Kopf (kommt vom Schweiß). Aber beim Fahren selbst merke ich weder das Gewicht noch habe ich irgendwelche Druckstellen oder sonstwas.



Du glücklicher, meins ist hinüber. Aber ein neuer Rahmen sollte heute oder morgen kommen. Und dafür ist mein Helm noch ganz. Der Helm nervt am meisten wegen schwitzen, ich glaube da kann ich wenig machen. Und wenn mein Kopf mal juckt kann ich auch schlecht kratzen. Aber die Unanehmlichkeiten sind es mir in Zukunft Wert. Vielleicht werde ich in den nächsten Helm ein wenig mehr investieren.



stephan- schrieb:


> Versteh auch nicht warum hier alle so vom Helm genervt sind.



Ist halt wie alles Subjektiv, die einen störts, die anderen nicht. Den einen schmeckts, den anderen nicht, der eine findet es schön der andere nicht und so weiter und sofort...


----------



## KleinSpezi (27. Juli 2007)

Ich muss mein Voting überarbeiten, da ich mich am Mittwoch mit dem RR auf dem Asphalt langgemacht habe, dabei hatte ich Glücklicherweise einen Helm auf dem Kopf. Beim voting habe ich noch "nur auf tour gestimmt", ist nun aber ein deutliches Immer daraus geworden, da der Helm gecrackt ist die Rübe aber noch ganz.


----------



## theLastTemplar (27. Juli 2007)

@klein spezi: bilder vom helm!?


----------



## KleinSpezi (28. Juli 2007)

Die gewünschten Bilder...


----------



## Bärg (28. Juli 2007)

hi, ich habe jetzt die pros und contras verfolgt, allerdings auch nur die ersten und nun die letzten. Studien sind immer ein gutes Argument, aber im Endeffekt bestimmt die eigene Erfahrung die Handlungen.

Ich selbst habe bisher im Sadtverkehr von Berlin keinen Helm getragen, toi toi es ist noch nichts passiert, aber ich möchte mir unbedingt einen Helm zulegen, da ich zum einen nur diesen Kopf mit dem kostbaren Inhalt habe und zum anderen als Vorbild für die kleinen Radfahrer. ich finde es nämlich schrecklich, wenn ich die Eltern ohne Helm sehe, die ihren Kinder  erklären dass sie einen Helm tragen müssen, aber selbst keinen aufsetzen.

Der Kopf hat kaum Knautschzone, da sich am Kopf keine Fettpolster befinden, der Rest des Körpers ist abgepolstert, bei dem einen mehr bei dem anderen weniger.

Zu dem Thema Motorrad-Unfälle und Genickbrüche: die meisten Genickbrüche sind durch eine unsachgemäße erste Hilfe passiert, d.h. durch einen Integralhelm (Kinnteil in Helm integriert) verursacht, weil Unwissende den Helm abziehen wollten und dabei den Kopf ungünstig bewegt haben. Das kann z.B. bei nem Klapphelm (bewegliche Kinnpartie) nicht so schnell passieren, aber egal es gibt ja solche Helme beim Radeln nicht.

Jeder muss selbst entscheiden was gut für ihn ist und was nicht. 

Das Argument wer n Helm trägt ist nur zu blöd zum fahren ist hirnlos. Ich sag ja auch nicht wer Kondome nimmt ist nur zu blöd zum vögeln.

Ich schließe Risiken, wenn ich nen Helm aufsetze zwar nicht aus, aber ich kann die Auswirkungen abmildern.

Allerdings ohne umsichtiges/vorrausschauendes Fahren nützt mir auch der beste Helm nichts!


----------



## Korgano (28. Juli 2007)

Bärg schrieb:


> ich finde es nämlich schrecklich, wenn ich die Eltern ohne Helm sehe, die ihren Kinder  erklären dass sie einen Helm tragen müssen, aber selbst keinen aufsetzen.



Das finde ich auch inkonsequent und wiedersprüchlich. Vermutlich sind die Eltern selbst zu eitel und setzen sich deswegen keinen Helm auf. Bei ihren Kindern machen sie sich dann aber doch zuviel sorgen und "befehlen" den Kindern dann einen Helm zu tragen, sie müssen ihn ja nicht tragen und bei nem  Kind siehts nicht so bescheuert aus.



Bärg schrieb:


> Das Argument wer n Helm trägt ist nur zu blöd zum fahren ist hirnlos. Ich sag ja auch nicht wer Kondome nimmt ist nur zu blöd zum vögeln.



Hat das wirklich jemand geschrieben? Habe ich gar nicht gesehen. Wenn derjeniege das wirklich denkt, dann soll er das tun.


----------



## Bärg (28. Juli 2007)

Korgano schrieb:


> Hat das wirklich jemand geschrieben?



ja so ziemlich am Anfang.


----------



## Siam (29. Juli 2007)

So, nächste Woche wollte ich mir nun auch mal einen Helm beschaffen. Oberste Priorität: Tragekomfort und sehr gute Belüftung. Ansonsten wäre dies eine zweckfreie Anschaffung, da vermutlich nicht in Benutzung (schon in der Vergangenheit geschehen: gekauft, zweimal probiert und nach elenden Kopfhautjucken entsorgt; hat immerhin auch über 100 DM gekostet). Anhand der Unmenge von Helmen kann mir vielleicht jemand Tipps geben, welche Helme diesen Ansprüchen am besten genügen. Der Preis ist dabei nicht das Ausschlaggebende. Vielleicht kann jemand aus eigener Erfahrung paar gute Tipps geben. 
Vielen Dank und ein unfallfreies Fahren!
Thomas


----------



## axl65 (29. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> So, nächste Woche wollte ich mir nun auch mal einen Helm beschaffen. Oberste Priorität: Tragekomfort und sehr gute Belüftung. Ansonsten wäre dies eine zweckfreie Anschaffung, da vermutlich nicht in Benutzung (schon in der Vergangenheit geschehen: gekauft, zweimal probiert und nach elenden Kopfhautjucken entsorgt; hat immerhin auch über 100 DM gekostet). Anhand der Unmenge von Helmen kann mir vielleicht jemand Tipps geben, welche Helme diesen Ansprüchen am besten genügen. Der Preis ist dabei nicht das Ausschlaggebende. Vielleicht kann jemand aus eigener Erfahrung paar gute Tipps geben.
> Vielen Dank und ein unfallfreies Fahren!
> Thomas



Ich bin mit dem MET Veleno,ca. 65-85 im Fach-Online-oder EBAY Handel,   sehr glücklich.Gute Belüftung,unkompliziertes Verstellsystem und guter Verschluss des Kinnriemens.
Ausserdem mag ich auch das Aussehen des Helms und er war einer der wenigen die es in Matt-Schwarz gab.

Als Tip gegen das Kopfjucken und überhaupt,trage einfach ein Buff darunter.Fängt gut den Schweiss auf,im Sommer knallt die Sonne nicht durch die Luftlöcher auf den Kopf und bei kälterem Wetter schütz Du Dich vor auskühlen.
Letztens gab es welche bei PLUS,Stk.  2,-,ist für den Zweck total okay.
Aber wenn nicht,holst Du Dir halt ein richtigen oder richtiges(???) Buff.Kostet um die  11-15 im gut sortierten Fach-oder Onlinehandel.

Viel Spass!!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumbi (29. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> So, nächste Woche wollte ich mir nun auch mal einen Helm beschaffen. Oberste Priorität: Tragekomfort und sehr gute Belüftung. Ansonsten wäre dies eine zweckfreie Anschaffung, da vermutlich nicht in Benutzung (schon in der Vergangenheit geschehen: gekauft, zweimal probiert und nach elenden Kopfhautjucken entsorgt; hat immerhin auch über 100 DM gekostet). Anhand der Unmenge von Helmen kann mir vielleicht jemand Tipps geben, welche Helme diesen Ansprüchen am besten genügen. Der Preis ist dabei nicht das Ausschlaggebende. Vielleicht kann jemand aus eigener Erfahrung paar gute Tipps geben.
> Vielen Dank und ein unfallfreies Fahren!
> Thomas



Ich habe den Casco Viper MX, finde ist ein super Helm, 
hatte vorher einen von Mango, war auch nicht schlecht, 
nur einfach zu groß, da schlechte Beratung vom Fachhändler... 
Ein Buff trage ich auch immer darunter, erstens läuft mir da die Brühe 
im Sommer nicht runter und zweitens kann man damit den Helm auch mal 
in der "Zivilisation" absetzen und hat dann nicht so einen Durchgeweichten Mob auf er Rübe 
(Buff natürlich aufbehalten, sonst sieht es auch nicht besser aus)


----------



## DeBroglie (29. Juli 2007)

Ich hatte letzte Woche einen Sturz, bei dem ich einen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht habe. Nachdem ich mich vom Rad getrennt habe, habe ich mich abgerollt. Dabei hatte ich an vier Stellen meines Körpers Felsenkontakt:
1. Kopf durch Helm geschützt
2. Schulter
3. Rücken durch Rucksack geschützt
4. Hüfte.
Der Helm ist ziemlich kaputt, ich hatte anschließend nicht mal Kopfweh, Schulter schön aufgeschüft und geprellt, Rücken fühlt sich an, als ob nichts gewesen wäre und die Hüfte hat wieder alle Farben des Regenbogens.
Fazit: Ohne Helm wär ich massiv auf nem scharfkantigen Felsen aufgeschlagen und hätte zumindest ne ordentliche Platzwunde und mit Sicherheit nen netten Brummschädel.


----------



## Stompy (29. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> So, nächste Woche wollte ich mir nun auch mal einen Helm beschaffen. Oberste Priorität: Tragekomfort und sehr gute Belüftung. Ansonsten wäre dies eine zweckfreie Anschaffung, da vermutlich nicht in Benutzung (schon in der Vergangenheit geschehen: gekauft, zweimal probiert und nach elenden Kopfhautjucken entsorgt; hat immerhin auch über 100 DM gekostet). Anhand der Unmenge von Helmen kann mir vielleicht jemand Tipps geben, welche Helme diesen Ansprüchen am besten genügen. Der Preis ist dabei nicht das Ausschlaggebende. Vielleicht kann jemand aus eigener Erfahrung paar gute Tipps geben.
> Vielen Dank und ein unfallfreies Fahren!
> Thomas




Ich denke, wenn du besonderen Wert auf den Tragekomfort legst, du um viel ausprobieren nicht herumkommen wirst. Keine zwei Köpfe sind gleich geformt, deshalb bringt es nicht viel, wenn ein Helm jemand anderem gut passt. Er muss dir passen. Vielleicht einfach mal in großem Stil die örtlichen Fahrradhändler abklappern und Helme durchprobieren. Wenn dich der Händler lässt, auch mal nen Helm länger aufprobieren. Vielleicht findest du ja einen, der perfekt passt.


----------



## Siam (30. Juli 2007)

Na sehr viel Anprobieren (habe Heute extra früher Feierabend gemacht, um noch im Fahrradladen zu gehen ) habe ich mich für den MET "5th Element" entschieden. Sehr großzügige Belüftung und sitzt gut. Preis war absolut o.k. (auf 100 Euro reduziert). Ich habe weitaus teurere Helme von Giro probiert, aber irgendwo hat es da immer gedrückt. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter Morgen, da kann ich das gute Stück mal testen (hoffentlich aber nur auf Tragekomfort, nicht auf die Schutzwirkung hin ).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bärg (30. Juli 2007)

Da bist du ja schon weiter als ich, ich habe im moment nich mal die 100â¬... shit und ich hatte heute wieder n schlechtes Gewissen... nich das ich jetzt von euch  Mitleid will, nee nee... is ja meen kopp.

neuer Monat neuet Jeld...


----------



## Siam (31. Juli 2007)

Es gibt ja auch durchaus deutlich günstigere Helme, eventuell passt einer für nur 30 Euro bei Dir sogar besser. Für mich jedoch hat der Test bei der Fahrt zur Arbeit vorhin (ca. 40 km) gezeigt, das der Helm sehr gut sitzt. Die Belüftung ist auch sehr gut, jedoch kommt man bei 9 Grad ohnehin nicht ins Schwitzen. Ich denke, das war schon die richtige Wahl. 

Ich habe mich doch tatsächlich dabei erwischt, wie ich bei so manchem Weg dachte "mit Helm könnte ich doch etwas zügiger..." 
Dies sollte natürlich nicht sein. Da muss ich mir mal selber auf die Pfoten hauen.  
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## codenascher (31. Juli 2007)

Nachdem ich mir ja vorletzte Woche den Helm zerhauen habe, habe ich mir jetzt einen MET Vibera für 66 geholt. Sitzt Perfekt, optisch geil, denke mal super Belüftung, gute Verstellmöglichkeiten. (da ich noch nicht fahren kann, weiß ich das mit der Belüftung noch nicht 100%ig) übernächste Woche weiß ich hoffentlich mehr


----------



## Bärg (31. Juli 2007)

(ca. 40 km)... @siam
die schaff ich glaube ich auch, vor allem wenn ich es eilig habe 

aber stimmt schon so manche Strecke ist wie dafür gemacht aber da gibt es ja auch noch die Fußgänger und Autofahrer.

Ich werde denke ich doch sparen und mir einen "richtigen" holen, komm ja nicht drum rum, sonst kann ich ja auch das Mitfahren bei ner Tour knicken, da kommt man ohne garnicht mit.

Aber danke nochmal für die preisgünstigen Angebote. Ich geh glaub hier bei Stadler mal schauen...

Tschüßn...


----------



## NeoTheOne (16. Februar 2008)

was stresst ihr euch eigentlich STÄNDIG drüber wer helm trägt oder net?! ...udn wer KEINEN helm trägt is net automatisch dumm checkt das mal! ...bah wie so zicken ey... 

HELM TRAGEN -> Absolut Sicher
KEIN HELM-> Mehr Komfort und mehr Freiheit

Jedem selber überlassen...ich fahr eh meistens gechillt...auch Singletrails und so...ich bin mir sicher dabei was ich mach und ja ich weiss es kann immer passieren...aber ich weiss wie ich mich zu schützen hab wenns mich vom bike haut! ...deswegen hab ich mir auch noch nie AM KOPF weh getan.

UND Helme sind keine Pflicht...noch nicht...aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es kommen wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mongoele (16. Februar 2008)

NeoTheOne schrieb:


> was stresst ihr euch eigentlich STÄNDIG drüber wer helm trägt oder net?! ...udn wer KEINEN helm trägt is net automatisch dumm checkt das mal! ...bah wie so zicken ey...
> 
> HELM TRAGEN -> Absolut Sicher
> KEIN HELM-> Mehr Komfort und mehr Freiheit
> ...



du hast es nicht kapiert... 
tue dir selber ein gefallen und überdenke dein geschreibsl nochmal!
und glaub mir bitte, es ist mir so wurscht ob du mit oder ohne fährst.

cheers
mongoele


----------



## zx-10r (16. Februar 2008)

Habe noch nie einen Helm besessen und gedenke auch nicht mir einen zu kaufen.


----------



## christian010 (16. Februar 2008)

Jetzt muss ich da auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:
Ich hab noch nie einen Helm getragen und das bleibt auch so.
Bin auch schon öfters heftig nach vorne abgestiegen, auch auf Teer und war noch nie am Kopf verletzt. 
Hab mir nur einmal richtig wehgetan: Im Gebirge ne Ecke von nem Zahn abgebrochen (mit dem Gesicht gebremst ) aber da hätte ein Helm auch nichts dran geändert.

Ich setze lieber auf aktiven Unfallschutz (hab nicht vor zu stürzen), ich
passe lieber meinen Fahrstil der Umgebung an, das ist sicherer, für allem für andere...

Ich bin dafür, dass es jetzt auch für Fußgänger ne Helmpflicht geben soll   Was da alles passieren könnte...  

Bin schon auf Kommentare gespannt 

Chris


----------



## Hot Carrot (16. Februar 2008)

Finde es schade, das es noch immer Helmmuffel gibt  

Bei uns wird immer Helm getragen, selbst wenn wir mal kurz zum Einkaufen fahren.

Nur ein mal, hat meine Tochter keinen getragen weil sie meinte, sie muss es nicht tun, (sie könnte sich ja blamieren)) weil sie heimlich mit dem Rad los war, und das ende vom Lied war, Unfall gehabt, kein Helm auf, dafür aber ein tolles Muster im Gesicht.


----------



## Hot Carrot (16. Februar 2008)

christian010 schrieb:


> Ich setze lieber auf aktiven Unfallschutz (hab nicht vor zu stürzen), ich
> passe lieber meinen Fahrstil der Umgebung an, das ist sicherer, für allem für andere...
> 
> Ich bin dafür, dass es jetzt auch für Fußgänger ne Helmpflicht geben soll   Was da alles passieren könnte...
> ...



Einen Kommentar ist es nicht wert


----------



## gurkenfolie (16. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Habe noch nie einen Helm besessen und gedenke auch nicht mir einen zu kaufen.



jo bei manchen is der kopfinhalt auch  nich sonderlich schützenswert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zx-10r (16. Februar 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> jo bei manchen is der kopfinhalt auch  nich sonderlich schützenswert...



Glaube kaum, dass du in der Lage bist das zu beurteilen...


----------



## christian010 (16. Februar 2008)

Helmmuffel? 
In meiner Kindheit hat es noch keine Helme gegeben, da war es normal.
Jetzt auf ein Mal braucht man sowas, sonst ist man doof?
Zugegeben:
Hab keine Kinder, aber ich weis nicht, ob ich die ohne fahren lassen würde.

Finde das auch nicht cool oder sowas, aber ich nehme mir diese Freiheit raus und fahr selber ohne. 

Chris


----------



## Hot Carrot (16. Februar 2008)

christian010 schrieb:


> Helmmuffel?
> In meiner Kindheit hat es noch keine Helme gegeben, da war es normal.
> Jetzt auf ein Mal braucht man sowas, sonst ist man doof?
> Zugegeben:
> ...



Ohne Gurt Fahren ist auch Ok  

Sex ohne Gummi ist auch Ok


----------



## christian010 (16. Februar 2008)

Fahren ohne Gurt?
Ich bin sicher, dein Auto hat zwölf Airbags, ABS, ESC, Gurtstraffer, Seitenaufprallschutz, zieht das Lenkrad automatisch nach vorne und klappt die Pedale hoch.
Ich würde mich da drin echt bedroht fühlen...

Du hast recht, 
In meinem Käfer gibt es keinen Gurt und auch keine Gurtflicht. Damals war das normal!

Beim Gummi geb ich die allerdings recht, sowas kann man nicht wissen.


----------



## stephan- (16. Februar 2008)

Man hat nie vor zu stürzen. Wer fährt mit der Idee los "heute pack ich mich mal richtig auf die Fresse"? Niemand.
Sowas passiert einfach und dann ist es schon zu spät.
Wenn irgendwo schmierige Wurzeln sind, dazu eventuell noch abfallender Hang senkrecht zur Fahrtrichtung - da haut es einem ohne Vorwarnung und ohne das man was machen kann das Vorderrad weg und man hat keine Chance sich noch zu schützen, normalerweise.
Bei rollen zum Trail oder so, auch beim hochkurbeln trag ich den Helm auch nicht aber im Gelände ist er einfach Pflicht..


----------



## Big Air 1 (16. Februar 2008)

Ganz ehrlich: Es ist so ein dämlicher threat.
Ich kann nur wiederholen was shcon tausendemal gesagt wurde OHNE HELM IST DUMM


----------



## christian010 (16. Februar 2008)

Ich bin dumm und uncool!


----------



## eesti (16. Februar 2008)

Big Air 1 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Es ist so ein dämlicher threat.
> Ich kann nur wiederholen was shcon tausendemal gesagt wurde OHNE HELM IST DUMM



Das gilt auch beim Skifahren


----------



## stephan- (16. Februar 2008)

Big Air 1 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Es ist so ein dämlicher threat.
> Ich kann nur wiederholen was shcon tausendemal gesagt wurde OHNE HELM IST DUMM



Blub. Man muss da schon differenzieren. Wenn ich mit 2km/h mich den Berg hochquäle brauch ich keinen Helm.
Zum langsamen fahren auf der geraden Straße eigentlich auch nicht - zumindest wenn dort keine Autos fahren und ich auch keine Knepe mache sondern nur fahre.
Im Gelände hingegen oder allgemein bergab sollte der Helm aber dabei sein..


----------



## GlanDas (16. Februar 2008)

Find es immer zu amüsant, die Typen fahren mit den geilsten Rädern rum, aber dann ohne Helm durch die Gegend trödeln.
Sieht irgendwie nicht aus, so ohne Helm, da fehlt was.

Helm ist cool und nützlich zugleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (16. Februar 2008)

Wenn einer meint er muß ohne Helm fahren, dann sollte man ihn konsequenterweise im Fall eines Crashes auch liegen lassen.
Wenn er ein Pflegefall wird müßen sich dann doch nur andere um ihn kümmern, bzw. die Allgemeinheit die Folgekosten tragen! 

irgendein Politiker hat mal etwas vom sozialverträglichen Ableben geschwafelt...


Ich hoffe ihr nehmt das jetzt alles wörtlich.
Es ist zum


----------



## christian010 (16. Februar 2008)

Ich finde Helmpflicht sollte man einführen (natürlich auch für Fußgänger) und verstöße dagagen mit der Todesstrafe ahnden.


----------



## bronks (16. Februar 2008)

NeoTheOne schrieb:


> KEIN HELM-> Mehr Komfort


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, denn bei wärmeren Temperaturen kühlt mein Helm meine Glatze perfekt. Ohne Helm wäre ich wohl schon öfter verreckt ...


----------



## Siam (16. Februar 2008)

Den Helm braucht man *nur* deswegen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4480695&postcount=3990

 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## freak91 (16. Februar 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Den Helm braucht man *nur* deswegen: ...



Oder deswegen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=296973


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (16. Februar 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Find es immer zu amüsant, die Typen fahren mit den geilsten Rädern rum, aber dann ohne Helm durch die Gegend trödeln.
> Sieht irgendwie nicht aus, so ohne Helm, da fehlt was.
> 
> Helm ist cool und nützlich zugleich.




auf dem weg zur eisdiele soll die schmalztolle ja auch keinen knick bekommen  

mit helm fährt der profi, ohne nur der doofi  

mfg
frank


----------



## sven-r (16. Februar 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn einer meint er muß ohne Helm fahren, dann sollte man ihn konsequenterweise im Fall eines Crashes auch liegen lassen.



Dann bete mal das die Helmlose Fußgänger net liegen lassen weil irgend nen Rückenwirbel durch ist, obwohl der Helm doch soo gut auf dem Kopf saß und der Autofahrer daher doch auf den Kopf zielen sollte.......
Klar, blödsinniges geschwafel, wie mit oder ohne Helm.
Letztendlich gefährden Helmlose Fahrer nur ihre eigene Sicherheit. 
Und:


franzam schrieb:


> Wenn er ein Pflegefall wird müßen sich dann doch nur andere um ihn kümmern, bzw. die Allgemeinheit die Folgekosten tragen!


Wenn man die Todes-/ Verletztenzahlen bei Autounfällen sieht, warum wird das Auto nicht verboten ? Alle Verletzten aus Sport und Verkehr einschläfern, selber schuld wenn sie aus dem Haus gehen. Nicht das andere sich noch um diese kümmern müssen  

Also, nicht zu viel anprangern. Leben und leben lassen


----------



## zx-10r (16. Februar 2008)

Das lustige an dieser Diskussion ist, dass man als Ohne-Helm-Fahrer permanent von irgendwelchen Besserwissern beleidigt wird. Dabei ist der Helm-Fraktion keine noch so blöde Plattitüde zu abgedroschen, um sie hier nicht noch einmal anzubringen und sich damit bewusst zu machen, dass man selber ein besserer Mensch ist.

Es gibt noch weit gefährlichere Hobbies als mit 30 km/h in kurzen Hosen einen Waldweg entlang zu rollen. Verstehe echt nicht warum sich mancher hier so aufblasen muss...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Februar 2008)

christian010 schrieb:


> Ich finde Helmpflicht sollte man einführen (natürlich auch für Fußgänger) und verstöße dagagen mit der Todesstrafe ahnden.



Wie bistn du drauf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Das lustige an dieser Diskussion ist, dass man als Ohne-Helm-Fahrer permanent von irgendwelchen Besserwissern beleidigt wird. Dabei ist der Helm-Fraktion keine noch so blöde Plattitüde zu abgedroschen, um sie hier nicht noch einmal anzubringen und sich damit bewusst zu machen, dass man selber ein besserer Mensch ist.
> 
> Es gibt noch weit gefährlichere Hobbies als mit 30 km/h in kurzen Hosen einen Waldweg entlang zu rollen. Verstehe echt nicht warum sich mancher hier so aufblasen muss...




Sehr richtig......


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Februar 2008)

Sorry also ich trag die Schüssel aufm Kopp auch nur wenn ich auf ner RTF oder im Rennen bin.....bei dem erstgenannten kommen sonst immer böde dumme Sprüche , also....Gruppenzwang, beim Rennen oder Marathon isses halt vorgeschrieben. 
Im Training und allein schon mal gar nicht.....und da wird sich auch nix dran ändern.
Und aus Überzeugung setz ich mir das Teil net auf die Birne, vielleicht gehöre ich zu den ewig gestrigen da kann ich aber gut mit leben.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Februar 2008)

Big Air 1 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Es ist so ein dämlicher threat.
> Ich kann nur wiederholen was shcon tausendemal gesagt wurde OHNE HELM IST DUMM



Na da bin ich ja saudumm, ich erinner dich dran wenn man dich von einer Windschutzscheibe von nem zugekifften oder vollgesoffenen autofahrer kratzt.


----------



## punkt (16. Februar 2008)

christian010 schrieb:


> Fahren ohne Gurt?
> Ich bin sicher, dein Auto hat zwölf Airbags, ABS, ESC, Gurtstraffer, Seitenaufprallschutz, zieht das Lenkrad automatisch nach vorne und klappt die Pedale hoch.
> Ich würde mich da drin echt bedroht fühlen...
> 
> ...



- ja, damals gab es keine Gurte. Mittlerweile ist der Stand der (Sicherheits-)Technik ein anderer, musst aber noch erklären, was daran toll ist, ohne Gurt und Airbag unterwegs zu sein.

- Beim Gummi gehst du also auf Nummer sicher, wieso dann beim biken nicht? Ist dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass man auch durch "äußere" Umstände stürzen kann, obwohl man seine Fahrweise angepasst hat?

Davon abgesehen, ist es mir persönlich komplett egal, ob jemand mit oder ohne Helm fährt, solange diese Person nicht mit mir fährt. Die Menschheit ist nunmal dumm und so mancher will eben ein größeres Risiko eingehen, so ist das, daran wird dieser Thread nichts ändern.


----------



## christian010 (16. Februar 2008)

Die Emmotionen kochen hoch 

Die jenigen, die hier anprangern, dass man ohne Helm fährt sollen bedenken, dass man auch am Tage Licht mit sich führen muss.
Dann im Stadtverkehr noch zusätzliche Front- und Rückstrahler und Katzenaugen und Pedalrückstrahler. Und ne Klingel natürlich.
Sonst begeht man eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit!
Wieso haben die meisten MBBler sowas nicht dran? 
Dann noch die Tatsache, dass man mit nem Sportgerät eigentlich gar nicht auf öffentlichen Strassen fahren dürfte.

Wenn die Helmpflicht kommt, bin ich mir sicher, dass der Helm dann ein E-Prüfzeichen haben muss und entsprechend der Vorschriften gebaut werden muss. Dementsprechend teuer wird sowas dann werden.

@Punkt:
Das mit dem Airbag kam so: Bin wo mitgefahren und es hat geknallt. Wäre nicht weiter schlimm gewesen, nen ordentlicher Rempler halt. Nichts passiert, war angeschnallt, nur leider ein lebenslanger Tinnitus aufgrund des Airgabs. Danke für diese wunderbare Erfindung!

Und wenn ich mich mit nem Bike den Berg runterstürzen würde, würde ich nen Panzer tragen und nen geschlossen Helm, tu ich aber nicht.


Christian


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Februar 2008)

@punkt

- ja, damals gab es keine Gurte. Mittlerweile ist der Stand der (Sicherheits-)Technik ein anderer, musst aber noch erklären, was daran toll ist, ohne Gurt und Airbag unterwegs zu sein.

Wir sterben wie Männer und brauchen keine Airbags.... 
Ist dir schonmal so ein Ding aus heiterem Himmel um die Ohren geflogen.....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkt (16. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @punkt
> 
> - ja, damals gab es keine Gurte. Mittlerweile ist der Stand der (Sicherheits-)Technik ein anderer, musst aber noch erklären, was daran toll ist, ohne Gurt und Airbag unterwegs zu sein.
> 
> ...




nein, ein Gurt ist mir noch nie explodiert


----------



## christian010 (16. Februar 2008)

@stollenreifenheizer

   Hunde, wollt ihr ewig leben?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Februar 2008)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Finde es schade, das es noch immer Helmmuffel gibt
> 
> Bei uns wird immer Helm getragen, selbst wenn wir mal kurz zum Einkaufen fahren.
> 
> Nur ein mal, hat meine Tochter keinen getragen weil sie meinte, sie muss es nicht tun, (sie könnte sich ja blamieren)) weil sie heimlich mit dem Rad los war, und das ende vom Lied war, Unfall gehabt, kein Helm auf, dafür aber ein tolles Muster im Gesicht.



Hihi, jaja da könnt ich mich immer totlachen wenn ich diverse Herrschaften beim einkaufen mit dem Plastikdeckel aufm Kopf seh....sorry aber ich steh dazu GEGEN den Helm zu sein. 
Werde ihn auch weiterhin so wenig wie möglich aufsetzen.
Um deine Tochter tuts mir leid, aber das heilt wieder


----------



## christian010 (16. Februar 2008)

Na ja, Eltern mit Kindern und die Vorbildfunktion, ist klar. Es gibt halt immer mehr Verkehr.

Seine Kinder kann man aber nicht daheim einsperren, es wird immer mal was sein, dann bräuchte man auch nen geschlossenen Helm für den Gesichtsschutz.
100 Prozent Sicherheit gibt es nie.
Deshalb fände ich im Täglichen Leben die Helmpflicht schon als Stolperstein.
Man muss halt immer abwägen.

Nur wenn die Politik sich da einmischt, bin ich sicher, dass nur Blödsinn rauskommt und dabei wiedermal keinem geholfen wird.
Genau wie mit dem Licht: Wenn ich am hellichten Tag keines dabei hab und dafür bezahlen muss finde ich das nicht toll.
Genau so, wie in München Radfahrer mit Laser gemessen werden und bezahlen müssen, weil sie 5 KM/H zu schnell waren und die Ausrede "kein Tacho" gildet nicht, weil man sich anpassen müsse...


----------



## RetroRider (16. Februar 2008)

Die Optionen 2 und 3 sind logisch betrachtet dumm. Ich (Helmträger) habe kein Problem mit Unbehelmten, aber wenn ich schon einen Helm besitze, dann muß ich ihn auch beim Brötchenholen aufsetzen. Schließlich kann man auch bei 0 km/h umfallen und sich den Schädel brechen. Oder angefahren werden. Oder der XT-Schnellspanner bricht bei 12 km/h. Solche Fälle heißen doch nicht zum Spaß Un-fälle.
Was nützt mir der unbenutzte Helm im Schrank, wenn ich nicht mehr allein aufs Klo gehen kann?


----------



## Daxi (16. Februar 2008)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Die Optionen 2 und 3 sind logisch betrachtet dumm. Ich (Helmträger) habe kein Problem mit Unbehelmten, aber wenn ich schon einen Helm besitze, dann muß ich ihn auch beim Brötchenholen aufsetzen. Schließlich kann man auch bei 0 km/h umfallen und sich den Schädel brechen. Oder angefahren werden. Oder der XT-Schnellspanner bricht bei 12 km/h. Solche Fälle heißen doch nicht zum Spaß Un-fälle.
> Was nützt mir der unbenutzte Helm im Schrank, wenn ich nicht mehr allein aufs Klo gehen kann?


Du trägst also immer einen Helm?   Schauen da die Leute nicht ziemlich blöd?


----------



## christian010 (16. Februar 2008)

Mmmhhh ich glaub, das war in irgend einer Weise Ironisch gemeint.
Ich lese noch mal... moment

Das lässt jetzt Raum für Interpretationen


----------



## RetroRider (16. Februar 2008)

Daxi schrieb:


> Du trägst also immer einen Helm?   Schauen da die Leute nicht ziemlich blöd?



 War völlig logisch, daß dieser berechtigte Einwand kommt. Statistisch gesehen müsste Helm- und Protektorenpflicht vor Allem in den eigenen 4 Wänden herrschen. Ich beschränke es aber aufs Radeln (=Biken).  
Da die Radhelmpflicht im Gegensatz zur Schutzausrüstung bei gefährlichen Arbeiten nicht unumstritten ist, habe ich Nichts gegen die Helmgegner. Aber wie gesagt: entweder ganz oder garnicht.

(Ähm, EDIT: Um die Zweideutigkeit etwas zu entschärfen: Ich finde individuelle Entscheidungsfreiheit in dem Fall besser als gesetzliche Vorschriften. Also: Helmpflicht - fraglich, Helm auf - ok, Helmgegner - ok, Helm im Schrank statt aufm Kopf - dumm.)


----------



## Daxi (16. Februar 2008)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich beschränke es aber aufs Radeln (=Biken).


Klang bis auf den Schnellspanner eher nach Fußgänger oder Jogger. Wäre doch auch sicherer.


----------



## christian010 (16. Februar 2008)

Völlig meiner Meinung,
bloß was, wenn der Helm Pflicht werden sollte, änderst du dann die Meinung und akzeptierst dann die Gegner auch noch?

@RetroRider:
OK, hab deinen Edit gesehen.
So sehe ich das auch.



Ich bleib Gegner und hab auch keinen Helm.
Ich akzeptiere aber auch Helmträger und finde nicht, dass das Doof aussieht, ausser Produkte vom Discounter vielleicht.
Downhill mit Helm ist gefährlicher als das was man normalerweise mit nem MBB macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (17. Februar 2008)

ich trag beim radeln auch immer den helm. sogar wen ich nur ne einstellungsrunde drehe. ohne ist mir bei meinem fahrverhalten zu gefährlich ^^


----------



## punkt (17. Februar 2008)

christian010 schrieb:


> Ich bleib Gegner und hab auch keinen Helm.
> 
> Downhill mit Helm ist gefährlicher als das was man normalerweise mit nem MBB macht.


hast du überhaupt schonmal eine DH Strecke aus der Nähe gesehen??


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (17. Februar 2008)

christian010 schrieb:


> Ich bleib Gegner und hab auch keinen Helm.
> Ich akzeptiere aber auch Helmträger und finde nicht, dass das Doof aussieht, ausser Produkte vom Discounter vielleicht.
> Downhill mit Helm ist gefährlicher als das was man normalerweise mit nem MBB macht.



herr wirf hirn vom himmel und pass diesmal auf, dass sich keiner duckt


----------



## Hot Carrot (17. Februar 2008)

Wieso fangen die meisten Fahrradfahrer nicht mal an, an einer Vorbildfunktion zu arbeiten, indem man einfach mal zeigt das es auch anderes geht.  

Anstatt immer wieder zu sagen, ach ich mach mich ja lächerlich nur weil ich ein Helm trage oder der Helm sei unbequem usw...... 

*Eines ist Fakt der Helm kann schlimmeres verhindern *


----------



## sven-r (17. Februar 2008)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> *Eines ist Fakt der Helm kann schlimmeres verhindern *



Woll'n wir wetten das trifft auch auf eine sehr hohe Zahl verletzter Fußgänger im Straßenverkehr zu ?! Meist prallen Fußgänger mit dem Kopf auf wenn sie vom Auto erfasst werden. Und nu ?? Sei mal Vorbild und trag den Helm auch zu Fuß ! Ich trage nen Helm schon bei größeren Touren oder auf Festival's, aber Stadt runden oder ähnliches verzichte ich weiterhin darauf. 
Und beleidigend über strikte Helmverfechter zu schreiben liegt mir fern, im Gegensatz zu der immer öfters verbal entgleisenden Gegenseite. Da frag ich mich auf welcher Seite mehr Hirn verteilt ist  
Auch egal, fällt mir halt so auf das Manchmal- oder nie-Helmträger ruhig und sachlich bleiben, was ich auf der Gegenseite öfters vermisse.


----------



## Aison (17. Februar 2008)

was für eine überflüssige Diskussion


----------



## tokessa (17. Februar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> was für eine überflüssige Diskussion



Aber sowas von.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (17. Februar 2008)

@sven-r

zusammenhängend und sinnerfassend lesen. 
die aussage war auf das zitat gemünzt, sonst hätte ich es nicht so eingestellt. 

man kann geteilter meinung sein ob bei der fahrt zum bäcker der helm nötig ist. aber die die aussage das downhill mit helm gefährlicher sei als das was man normalerweise mit nem mtb macht zeugt von hochgradiger ignoranz oder der tatsache das NICHT HIER gerufen wurde


----------



## cosimonoz (17. Februar 2008)

wieso immer helm?
deswegen: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/226370


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rake109 (17. Februar 2008)

Hatte früher das Helmtragen beim Biken eher ignoriert. Es liegt acu im Ermessen des Einzelnen. Leider besuche ich seit ca 1 Jahr in unregelmässigen Abständen eine ehemalige Schulkameradin, die nach einem Fahrradunfall im Wachkoma liegt. Seither hat sich die Einstellung zum Helmtragen grundsätzlich geändert, ganz besonders auch im öffentlichen Verkehrsraum.


----------



## sven-r (17. Februar 2008)

Warum dürfen Leute wie christian010 keine eigene Meinung haben ?! Ich mein, wenn er sich ohne Helm sicherer fühlt... Und auch bei allen anderen, tut's dir persönlich/Körperlich weh wenn irgend wer auf der Welt ohne Helm mit Schädelbruch endet ? Gut, es entstehen der versichernden Kasse und deren Mitglieder Mehrkosten in xxx Höhe. Aber als Nichtraucher lasse ich doch auch alle  Lungenkrebsanwärter auch weiter rauchen...


----------



## tbird (17. Februar 2008)

Meine Frau und ich, fahren auch immer mit helm, auch wenn es nur in die Stadt mit dem Fahrrad ist.

Der Helm hat sich auch bei ihr am Samstag bewährt, als es sie mit ~ 35km/h aus der Kurve gehauen hat.

Hätte sie keinen aufgehabt, wäre es mehr als eine Mittelgesichts -u. Unterarm prellung gewesen...


----------



## dickerbert (17. Februar 2008)

Die Frage wurde garantiert schon 1000mal beantwortet, aber ich bin zu faul zum suchen ^^. Also wenn ihr mir nicht antworten wollt - was berechtigt wäre - dann ignoriert mich einfach ^^
Morgen wird im Petitionsausschuss zum Verkehrsrecht u.a. über eine Helmpflicht für Radfahrer diskutiert. 
Dass ein Helm sinnvoll ist, weiß ich. Mich würden aber mal Argumente der Gegenseite interessieren - stichhaltige Argumente! Und nicht "sieht doof aus" oder "uncool". Das einzige, wovon ich weiß, und was bisher die Helmpflicht immer verhindert hatte, war ein rasanter Rückgang der Radfahrer im Stadtverkehr, was gleichzeitig ein erhöhtes Aufkommen an Autos bedeutet.


----------



## bronks (17. Februar 2008)

dickerbert schrieb:


> ... Dass ein Helm sinnvoll ist, weiß ich. Mich würden aber mal Argumente der Gegenseite interessieren - stichhaltige Argumente! Und nicht "sieht doof aus" oder "uncool". Das einzige, wovon ich weiß, und was bisher die Helmpflicht immer verhindert hatte, war ein rasanter Rückgang der Radfahrer im Stadtverkehr, was gleichzeitig ein erhöhtes Aufkommen an Autos bedeutet.


Sollte die Helmpflicht eingeführt werden, dann fahre ich zum Einkaufen und zum Bäcker ausschließlich nur noch mit dem Auto oder back mein Zeug selbst. Soll der Bäcker doch Pleite gehen oder die Strassen doppelt so voll sein, wie jetzt. Auf jeden Fall reicht es schon, wenn ich mit Rucksack, Korb und Taschen die Hände voll habe. Einen Helm brauch ich da nicht dabei.


----------



## tbird (17. Februar 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Sollte die Helmpflicht eingeführt werden, dann fahre ich zum Einkaufen und zum Bäcker ausschließlich nur noch mit dem Auto oder back mein Zeug selbst. Soll der Bäcker doch Pleite gehen oder die Strassen doppelt so voll sein, wie jetzt. Auf jeden Fall reicht es schon, wenn ich mit Rucksack, Korb und Taschen die Hände voll habe. Einen Helm brauch ich da nicht dabei.



da fallen mir nur zwei worte zu ein: du depp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (17. Februar 2008)

Noch eine Frage in die Runde: Was machen 4 Radler, die sich im Caffé verabreden mit ihren Helmen?

Edit!


----------



## bronks (17. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> ... du depp!


Einfach so oder lieferst Du die Begründung noch nach?


----------



## tbird (17. Februar 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage in die Runde: Was machen 4 Radler, die sich im Caffé verabreden mit ihren Helmen?
> 
> Antwort: Sie sperren diese in die nicht vorhandenen abschließbaren Helmkästen an den nicht vorhanden Radlständern. Haaaaahahaaa ... ...



sie schliessen sie mit ihrem schloss an ihrem rad an. 

DU solltest mal RICHTIG auf die fresse fliegen (siehe dem post mit meiner frau) und die RICHTIG die fresse und deinen schädel aufschlagen. und wenn du dann im krankenhaus mit schädelbruch liegst denkst du dann auch "******** ein helm hätte das jetzt verhindert und ich hätte nur ein paar kratzer"


----------



## tbird (17. Februar 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Einfach so oder lieferst Du die Begründung noch nach?



siehe das, was mit meiner frau passiert ist. und das war einfach nur auf dem nach-hause-weg vom geschäft...kein gelände, nur strasse.


----------



## BillGehts (17. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> da fallen mir nur zwei worte zu ein: du depp!




Der Depp bist Du!


----------



## tbird (17. Februar 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Der Depp bist Du!



warum? weil ich mit helm fahre und mir mein leben etwas wert ist?


----------



## stephan- (17. Februar 2008)

Ein Kontra zur Helmpflicht könnte sein, dass sich (so denke ich zumindest) dann mehr Radfahrer überschätzen würden, da sie sich sicherer fühlen könnten - somit gibts mehr Unfälle.
Und klar sollte einem sein: Wenn man schnell fährt und richtig irgendwo vorklatscht hilft einem auch der Helm nicht viel.


----------



## BillGehts (17. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> warum? weil ich mit helm fahre und mir mein leben etwas wert ist?



Weil Du grundlos andere beleidigst die anderer Meinung sind als Du!


----------



## bAd_taSte (17. Februar 2008)

cosimonoz schrieb:


> wieso immer helm?
> deswegen: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/226370



oder deshalb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=0GqdbhGhZvI


----------



## Yukio (17. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> warum? weil ich mit helm fahre und mir mein leben etwas wert ist?


Weil jeder die Freiheit hat selbst zu entscheiden wie er oder sie handelt. Dir kann es also völlig egal sein wie andere Menschen sich entscheiden, solange es dein Leben nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (17. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> ... im krankenhaus mit schädelbruch liegst denkst du dann auch "******** ein helm hätte das jetzt verhindert und ich hätte nur ein paar kratzer"


Mach Dir keine Sorgen. Genau damit bin ich 6 Wochen im Krankenhaus gelegen. Und jetzt halt Dich fest: Mich hat eine alte Schachtel mit dem Einkaufswagen zamgefahren, als ich beim Bäcker als letzter in der Schlange stand. Ich lag ewig bewustlos auf dem Boden. Meine Umgebung habe ich erst registriert, als sie mich auf die Trage gehoben haben.

Und? Nach was soll ich jetzt verlangen? Helmpflicht im Supermarkt?

Es kann so oder so blöd laufen ...


----------



## stephan- (17. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Weil jeder die Freiheit hat selbst zu entscheiden wie er oder sie handelt. Dir kann es also völlig egal sein wie andere Menschen sich entscheiden, solange es dein Leben nicht beeinträchtigt.



Es beeinträchtigt dann "mein Leben" wenn ich demjenigen den Schädel zusammenhalten muss damit ihm das Hirn nicht herausläuft. Oder ihn vom Trail kratzen muss.
Heute war auch wieder so einer dabei, wenig Fahrtechnik, blöder Poser, mehr am labern als fahren und dann seine Manöver ohne Helm - alles sehr unkontrolliert.
Sowas nervt mich ziemlich..



bronks schrieb:


> Mach Dir keine Sorgen. Genau damit bin ich 6 Wochen im Krankenhaus gelegen. Und jetzt halt Dich fest: Mich hat eine alte Schachtel mit dem Einkaufswagen zamgefahren, als ich beim Bäcker als letzter in der Schlange stand. Ich lag ewig bewustlos auf dem Boden. Meine Umgebung habe ich erst registriert, als sie mich auf die Trage gehoben haben.
> 
> Und? Nach was soll ich jetzt verlangen? Helmpflicht im Supermarkt?
> 
> Es kann so oder so blöd laufen ...



Klar, da hast du dann einfach Pech gehabt.
Aber beim radfahren setzt man sich einem höheren Risiko aus als wenn man in einer Warteschlange steht würde ich mal behaupten.


----------



## Yukio (17. Februar 2008)

stephan- schrieb:


> Es beeinträchtigt dann "mein Leben" wenn ich demjenigen den Schädel zusammenhalten muss damit ihm das Hirn nicht herausläuft.


Und wie oft ist dir das tatsächlich schon passiert?


----------



## sven-r (17. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> DU solltest mal RICHTIG auf die fresse fliegen (siehe dem post mit meiner frau) und die RICHTIG die fresse und deinen schädel aufschlagen.


Des mein ich, Befürworter werden gleich aggressiv und ausfallend... Wat machst wenn deine Frau nächste Woche auf den Rücken fällt ? Ich bin auch leidenschaftlicher Endurofahrer, kann deine Frau ja beraten was es so an Rückenprotektoren und Brustpanzer empfehlenswert ist  

"auch-mal-Klug*******r-Modus-einschalt" Bind deine Frau am besten am Herd in der Küche an, wenn der gut abgesichert gegen Stromschläge ist "auch-mal-Klug*******r-Modus-ausschalt"

Helm in der Stadt find ich auch net so prikelnd, nervt ständig mitschlüren zu müssen, kenn das ja vom Motorrad. Anschließen ? Hat dir schon mal nen genervert-gelangweilter Teenie mal in den angeschlossenen Helm gerotzt oder  Bier rein geschüttet ? Kommt selten vor, aber wenn ?? Kenn jedenfalls einen dem das passierte. Helmpflicht würde nur was ändern, wenn die Strafen empfindlich sind und es mehr Polizisten auf Bike's gibt. Denn Laufende oder Auto fahrende Polizisten kann man in der Stad schon mal ignorieren oder entkommen. Andernfalls fahre ich in der Zukunft fast nur noch mit meinem Motorrad in die Stadt. Brauch auch Helm, verbraucht gut Sprit (dank Baujahr vor '89 Gott sei dank keine AU nötig), aber ich bin schneller und kann auf jedem Fußweg mit ausreichender Breite parken. Und bekomme mit Koffern hinten drauf alles besser weg als mit MTB.


----------



## stephan- (17. Februar 2008)

Gar nicht - zum Glück!
Es geht auch nur um das "wenn". Denn passieren kann immer was und bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten oder "waghalsigen Mannövern"  erstrecht.. und das Risiko ist einfach gegeben sich dabei ernsthaft zu verletzen.
Siehe das Trial-Video - das machte auf mich den Eindruck als hätte der Typ diesen Sprung dort schon x-mal gemacht.. und trotzdem passiert sowas.


----------



## arseburn (17. Februar 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Und? Nach was soll ich jetzt verlangen? Helmpflicht im Supermarkt?
> 
> Es kann so oder so blöd laufen ...



Aber es geht darum, das Risiko zu minimieren...wenn Du wirklich so denkst, kannst du getrost unangeschnallt Autofahren oder mit nem Einrad auf der linken Spur auf der Autobahn fahren...es kann ja auch gut gehen. 
Ich hatte mit meinem Rennrad mal ein nettes Erlebnis in der Stadt: 
Da war ich mit 53 Sachen auf der Fahrbahnmitte unterwegs (fahre in der Stadt immer mittig, weil die Hamburger gerne ihre Autotüren öffnen, ohne in den Rückspiegel zu schauen), als plötzlich ein Fahrradfahrer aus einer Einfahrt schoss. Tja, das Ergebnis war, dass der Asphalt doch härter als mein Kopf war und ich mit zwei Platzwunden bewusstlos auf dem Asphalt lag, und nicht der Asphalt blutend auf mir.


----------



## sven-r (17. Februar 2008)

stephan- schrieb:


> Es beeinträchtigt dann "mein Leben" wenn ich demjenigen den Schädel zusammenhalten muss damit ihm das Hirn nicht herausläuft.



Lol, dafür ist so nen Crash nötig, da nützen 3 Helme übereinander nix...


----------



## Yukio (17. Februar 2008)

sven-r schrieb:


> Ich bin auch leidenschaftlicher Endurofahrer,


Im Falle einer Helmpflicht steige ich auch auf Enduro um, schon aus Protest. Das macht ja auch Spaß, außerdem übe ich noch ein paar andere Sportarten aus.


----------



## arseburn (17. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Im Falle einer Helmpflicht steige ich auch auf Enduro um, schon aus Protest.



Mal ehrlich...aus Protest? Wenn würdest Du mit Deinem Protest treffen? die Mineralölkonzerne sicher nicht, Vater Staat (der die Spritsteuer kassiert) sicherlich auch nicht, und die Helmproduzenten auch nicht...ergo nur die Bikehersteller leiden...ach, was solls, die sitzen eh in Taiwan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (17. Februar 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich...aus Protest?


Wozu muss ich aus persönlichen Erwägungen jemanden "treffen"? Ich lebe damit einfach nur meine Freiheit aus.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (17. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Weil jeder die Freiheit hat selbst zu entscheiden wie er oder sie handelt. Dir kann es also völlig egal sein wie andere Menschen sich entscheiden, solange es dein Leben nicht beeinträchtigt.



es beeinflußt mich aber, da es mein geld kostet und pflegepersonal bindet.

zumindest müßte jeder helmverweigerer automatisch organspender sein (fahre mit helm, habe aber auch einen organspenderausweis)

köpfe zusammengehalten? todesnachrichten an angehörige von radfahrern überbringen? notärzte die mir sagten, dass eine vernehmung des unfallopfers unwahrscheinlicher ist als ein 6er im lotto?
leider zu oft erlebt.

diese "nur die harten kommen in den garten", "ich bin ein freier mensch, ich mache was ich will", "es passiert auch bei anderen sachen" sprüche hier zu lesen machen mich traurig, da ich merke wie alt ich bin, denn die pubertät habe ich lange hinter mir. einige hier stecken anscheinend mitten drin oder haben sich nicht weiterentwickelt.

mfg
frank

ach ja, gilt auch für raucher die meinen das es ihre lunge ist, die sie ruinieren. biertrinken die nur ihre leber versaufen und eine alkoholfahrt als erlebnistour abtun u.s.w.


----------



## Yukio (17. Februar 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> es beeinflußt mich aber, da es mein geld kostet und pflegepersonal bindet.


Wenn du auf Krankenversicherungen anspielst, dann kannst du ja auch bestimmt angeben, wie hoch dein Anteil an einer Krankenversicherung im Jahr durch entsprechende Fälle von verletzten Radfahrern sind.


mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> köpfe zusammengehalten? todesnachrichten an angehörige von radfahrern überbringen? notärzte die mir sagten, dass eine vernehmung des unfallopfers unwahrscheinlicher ist als ein 6er im lotto?
> leider zu oft erlebt.


Wie viele ganz genau sind das gewesen sein? Wie viele davon waren Mountainbiker, wie viele davon im Straßenverkehr, welche Unfallursachen waren der Grund dafür, welche Umstände haben zu der Verletzung oder Tod geführt? Bei wie vielen Unfällen davon haben Radfahrer einen Helm getragen, bei wie vielen nicht? Welche behelmten Radfahrer wurden wie und unter welchen Umständen verletzt? Welche unbehelmten Radfahrer wurden wie und unter welchen Umständen verletzt?


----------



## radastir (17. Februar 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> es beeinflußt mich aber, da es mein geld kostet und pflegepersonal bindet.
> 
> ...
> 
> ach ja, gilt auch für raucher die meinen das es ihre lunge ist, die sie ruinieren. biertrinken die nur ihre leber versaufen und eine alkoholfahrt als erlebnistour abtun u.s.w.



Also: Komplettprohibition - alle Raucher und Bierzischer in den Knast - die Fettsäcke, für dessen Folgeerkrankungen wir auch aufkommen müssen,  in den Hungerturm, und die Senioren euthanasieren, die kosten uns ja auch zuviel - In DER Gesellschaft möchte ich leben!!!
  :kotz:

-Aber vorher werden uns die Mountainbikes weggenommen, denn wir haben durch unseren Sport ein erhöhtes Verletzungsrisiko, und die Folgekosten wollen wir doch den anderen Mitgliedern der Solidargemeinschaft nicht zumuten, oder?


----------



## radastir (17. Februar 2008)

BTW, hier mal die Meinung des ADFC zur Helmpflicht:

http://www.adfc-bayern.de/helme.htm


Wobei ich ausdrücklich betonen möchte: Beim Risikosport ist er durchaus sinnvoll, beim Biergartenausflug aber nicht.

In der Stadt begegne ich täglich "lieben Mitradlern", die ihren Helm zum Semmelnholen auf-, das Hirn darunter aber leider noch an der Garderobe hängen haben...


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (17. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Wie viele ganz genau sind das gewesen sein? Wie viele davon waren Mountainbiker, wie viele davon im Straßenverkehr, welche Unfallursachen waren der Grund dafür, welche Umstände haben zu der Verletzung oder Tod geführt? Bei wie vielen Unfällen davon haben Radfahrer einen Helm getragen, bei wie vielen nicht? Welche behelmten Radfahrer wurden wie und unter welchen Umständen verletzt? Welche unbehelmten Radfahrer wurden wie und unter welchen Umständen verletzt?



ich bin seit 25 jahren polizeibeamter und glaube das es auf jedenfall mehr waren als du je gesehen hast, bzw. sehen wirst (was ich auch für dich hoffe, da heraustretende hirnmasse oder der aufschrei einer mutter die vom tod ihres kindes erfährt erfahrungen sind, die ich keinem wünsche)
da ich nicht pervers veranlagt bin habe ich weder die von mir gemachten bilder archiviert, noch eine strichliste der tödlichen unfälle, bzw. solcher mit dauerhaften schaden, geführt. 

bevor es wieder losgeht das auch nach der einführung der gurtpflicht personen im kfz getötet werden oder beim putzen von der leiter gefallen wird:

man kann nicht alles verhindern, aber gefahren vermindern. der helm ist dazu geeignet, ebenso wie die einführung von sicherheitsleitern, schutzbrillen, gurten u.s.w.
die argumente das es immer tote und verletzte gibt und man dadurch auch ohne schutz auskommt ist auf kindergartenniveau. jedes gerettete menschenleben oder vermeidung einer behinderung rechtfertig die einführung und nutzung eines jeden mittels zur gefahrenverminderung.

mfg
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (17. Februar 2008)

radastir schrieb:


> Also: Komplettprohibition


Und überhaupt, wenn man Radfahren verbietet, dürfte das am effektivsten sein. Und Fußball, da spart man bestimmt massig Geld, ewig diese verletzten Hobby-Sportler, Sport sollte man eigentlich ganz verbieten.


----------



## Yukio (17. Februar 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> ich bin seit 25 jahren polizeibeamter und glaube das es auf jedenfall mehr waren als du je gesehen hast, bzw. sehen wirst (was ich auch für dich hoffe, da heraustretende hirnmasse oder der aufschrei einer mutter die vom tod ihres kindes erfährt erfahrungen sind, die ich keinem wünsche)
> da ich nicht pervers veranlagt bin habe ich weder die von mir gemachten bilder archiviert, noch eine strichliste der tödlichen unfälle, bzw. solcher mit dauerhaften schaden, geführt.


Falsch. Ich habe eine rechtsmedizinische Ausbildung und erforsche unter anderem Todesursachen. Ich untersuche einige Leichen jährlich. Ich habe hunderte von Verkehrsunfällen selbst untersucht, Verletzte geborgen und Kinder bei Unfällen versorgt. Ich kann mich an jeden herausragenden Fall und alle Tote erinnern.

Das was du hier erzählst ist lachhaft.


----------



## Boris Carloft (17. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Falsch. Ich habe eine rechtsmedizinische Ausbildung und erforsche unter anderem Todesursachen. Ich untersuche einige Leichen jährlich. Ich habe hunderte von Verkehrsunfällen selbst untersucht, Verletzte geborgen und Kinder bei Unfällen versorgt. Ich kann mich an jeden herausragenden Fall und alle Tote erinnern.


huhhh, das klingt ja schaurig!


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (17. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Falsch. Ich habe eine rechtsmedizinische Ausbildung und erforsche unter anderem Todesursachen. Ich untersuche einige Leichen jährlich. Ich habe hunderte von Verkehrsunfällen selbst untersucht, Verletzte geborgen und Kinder bei Unfällen versorgt. Ich kann mich an jeden herausragenden Fall und alle Tote erinnern.
> 
> Das was du hier erzählst ist lachhaft.




was ist lachhaft? das ich die unfälle aufgenommen habe? das ich keine strichliste führe? das ich maßnahmen zur gefahrenminimierung für sinnvoll halte?
an einzelne fälle, vor allem mit sehr kleinen kindern, kann ich mich sehr wohl erinnern. nur als ein beamter unter 9000 in rhld.-pf. mit MEINEN zahlen aufzuwarten ist wenig aussagekräftig, was gerade dir ja wohl bewußt sein müßte.
es kann natürlich sein, dass sich die unfallursachen, -zahlen/statistiken in den letzten jahren geändert haben. ich kanndas nicht 100%tig  sagen da ich, zum glück, nicht mehr bei der schutzpolizei bin. aber vielleicht geht auch die sonne nicht mehr im osten auf  

mfg
frank


----------



## Yukio (17. Februar 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> was ist lachhaft?


Es ist lachhaft, dass du auf konkrete Fragen nicht antwortest.
Es ist lachhaft, dass du das auf eine fehlende Strichliste zurückführst.
Es ist lachhaft anzunehmen, dass du auch in 25 Jahren sonderlich viele tote oder auch nur schwer verletzte Radfahrer überhaupt je gesehen hast. Das ist statistisch unmöglich.
Es ist lachhaft, dass du einer Antwort auf diese Weise ausweichst. Die Toten verlassen einen nie. Und auch die Überlebenden vergisst man nicht. Aber schön für dich, wenn es so sein sollte.

Trotzdem sollte du deine Mitleidstour vermeiden und dich zunächst einmal in die Thematik und den Nutzen von Helmen einarbeiten. Es gibt auch andere Menschen und Berufgruppen, die bereits aus der Pubertät heraus sind und durchaus mit dieser Problematik befasst sind.


----------



## Boris Carloft (17. Februar 2008)

yukio, erzähle mal mehr von den leichen.


----------



## stephan- (17. Februar 2008)

Mein Gott, was hier schon wieder aus diesem Thema gemacht wird.. 

Und selbst wenn man dabei nicht direkt umkommen würde - ein Helm kann einem auch höllische Kopfschmerzen ersparen und das ist auch schonmal was.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (17. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Es ist lachhaft, dass du auf konkrete Fragen nicht antwortest.
> Es ist lachhaft, dass du das auf eine fehlende Strichliste zurückführst.
> Es ist lachhaft anzunehmen, dass du auch in 25 Jahren sonderlich viele tote oder auch nur schwer verletzte Radfahrer überhaupt je gesehen hast. Das ist statistisch unmöglich.
> Es ist lachhaft, dass du einer Antwort auf diese Weise ausweichst. Die Toten verlassen einen nie. Und auch die Überlebenden vergisst man nicht. Aber schön für dich, wenn es so sein sollte.
> ...



das ist der unterschied. ich habe vorhin bewußt die worte "glaube nicht" und "hoffe" verwendet, da ich dir nicht unwissenheit/halbwissen unterstellen wollte. du machst es und bezeichnest meine berufserfahrung, wodurch ich meine meinung erlangte, als lachhaft. 
das ist arrogant.

da wir aber auf keinen nenner kommen lassen wir es besser.

mfg
frank


----------



## christian010 (17. Februar 2008)

Du hast scheinbar nen komischen Nenner
Einerseits hab ich das Gefühl, dass das medizinische Personal anscheinend immer noch zuviel verdient, denn wer sich über so unwichtige Themen den Kopf zerbricht, kann sonst keine anderen Sorgen haben.
Andererseits befürchte ich, dass du nicht ganz glücklich mit deinem Beruf bist....


----------



## dickerbert (18. Februar 2008)

radastir schrieb:


> BTW, hier mal die Meinung des ADFC zur Helmpflicht:
> 
> http://www.adfc-bayern.de/helme.htm



Danke, genau sowas hab ich gesucht ^^. Aber ganz ehrlich, nichtmal der ADFC hat gescheite Argumente!! DAS ist ja wohl mehr als lächerlich:


> Die positiven Gesundheitseffekte des Radfahrens, auch ohne Helm, gleichen die Gesundheitsgefährdung durch Verletzungen bei weitem aus. Deshalb bedeutet eine gesetzliche Regelung, deren größte Auswirkung eine Verminderung des Radfahrens ist, einen Wohlfahrtsverlust für das Land.


 Da war die Propaganda im Dritten Reich ja schlüssiger! Hauptsache mal alle möglichen Statistiken raussuchen, um damit eine wissenschaftlich fundierte Meinung zu "bilden"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (18. Februar 2008)

Seit ca. 6 Monaten habe ich auch einen Helm (jedenfalls auf längeren Touren). Da dieser (MET 5th Element) im Gegensatz zu den Teilen, die noch voe einigen Jahren auf dem Markt waren, eigentlich nicht stört ist das kein Nachteil. Schaden wird es sicherlich nicht (auch wenn durchaus Situationen denkbar wären, in denen ein Helm negativen Einfluss auf das Geschehen nimmt). Bei meiner Fahrweise bin ich zwar dennoch der Meinung auch darauf verzichten zu können, jedoch habe ich den Hunderter für den Helm primär investiert um gewissen Diskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen. 

Fest steht, das ein Helm in ganz gewissen Situationen helfen kann einige Verletzungen zu verhindern. Und da man einen Helm kaufen kann, ist dies sicherlich kein Fehler dies zu tun und den Helm zu benutzen. Keinen Helm zu tragen halte ich jedoch keineswegs für verantwortungslos und dumm, sondern für genauso normal. Gewisse Risiken geht halt jeder ein. Ist es nicht eher dumm eine Treppe mit einem Fahrrad fahren zu wollen? Ach, so - das ist die Herausforderung dies ohne Sturz zu schaffen! 

Eines ist jedenfalls sicher, ob nun am Rad, im Auto oder auch bei jeder anderen Situation:

Die effizienteste Unfallverhütung wäre die konsquente Benutzung des Denkapparates vor Inbetriebnahme des Bewegungsapparates! 

Nur leider gibt es selbst bei Ebay keine Möglichkeit Intelligenz käuflich zu erwerben. Und selbst wenn dem so wäre, würde der Eine oder Andere für sein Geld sicherlich lieber den Carbonrahmen ersteigern...

Aber jetzt wende ich mich mal lieber den Threads zu, in denen die Diskussionen etwas zivilisierter laufen (zumindest solange man nicht das Wort Lupine erwähnt).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Frischmilch (18. Februar 2008)

Schafft die Gurtpflicht ab. Die führt nur zu einem Wohlstandsverlust, weil dadurch weniger Auto fahren können.... Helmpflicht bei Motorrädern? Bringt doch nix. Wenn das Unfallopfer nicht umme ist, geht es spätestens Hops, wenn ein unausgebildeter Helfer versucht dem Verunglückten den Helm ab zu nehmen.

Edit(orial):
ich wollts ja nicht dazu schreiben aber ihr dürft ruhig Sarkasmus finden.


----------



## radastir (18. Februar 2008)

*Abbildung 2: Zahl der Krankenhauseinlieferungen wegen Kopf- und anderen Verletzungen bei Radfahrern pro Monat, Victoria.  (MUARC Rpt 76)* 






@dickerbert: Wenn Du schon zitierst, was Dir nicht paÃt, dann auch bitte im Zusammenhang: 




> Ein Hauptargument gegen eine          Helmpflicht ist der damit verbundene RÃ¼ckgang der          Fahrradnutzung insgesamt. So wurde beispielsweise 1991 in          Australien eine landesweite Helmpflicht fÃ¼r Radfahrer          gesetzlich verordnet. Dies fÃ¼hrte zu einem dramatischen          Einbruch des seit Jahren anhaltenden australischen          Fahrradbooms. So belegt eine Studie von Dorothy L. Robinson          an der University of New England in Armindale (New South          Wales) , dass im Bundesstaat New South Wales zwar nach          EinfÃ¼hrung der Helmpflicht der Anteil der Kinder und          Jugendlichen unter 16 Jahren, die einen Helm trugen, von 31          Prozent auf 76 Prozent anstieg. Im selben Zeitraum nahm die          Zahl der Rad fahrenden Kinder jedoch massiv ab:          GegenÃ¼ber 1991 waren im Jahr 1992 36 Prozent weniger          Kinder mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs, im Jahr 1993 betrug der          RÃ¼ckgang im Vergleich zu 1991 sogar schon 44 Prozent          Die Zahl der Kopfverletzungen sank zwar in absoluten Zahlen,          zur Zahl der Radfahrer ins VerhÃ¤ltnis gesetzt nahm sie          hingegen zu. Radfahren wurde offenbar fÃ¼r die          verbliebene Zahl Rad fahrender Kinder gefÃ¤hrlicher.          (Dorothy L. Robinson, AGBU, University of New England,          Armidale, NSW 2351, Australia: Head Injuries and Bicycle          Helmet Laws, Accident Analysis and Prevention, volume 28,          number 4, pages 463 - 75 (1996) in: ADFC Forschungsdienst          Fahrrad Nr. 282.          www-2.informatik.umu.se/adfc/fdf/fdf-282.html)



Im Ã¼brigen gilt fÃ¼r Dich und diese Diskussion Godwin's Law.



> âMan kann eine Usenet-Diskussion als beendet bezeichnen, wenn einer der Teilnehmer Hitler und die Nazis herauskramt.â



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwins_Gesetz


----------



## christian010 (18. Februar 2008)

Ha,
kaum zu glauben, wo die Frage "Fahrt Ihr mit Helm"
hingeführt hat...
Ein Ja oder Nein, vielleicht mit kurzer Begründung hätte ja gereicht 

Aber das ist doch wenigstens unterhaltsam, oder? 

Was ich allerdings schade finde, ist in der Umfrage die letzte Möglichkeit zum Anklicken "Ne, wieso auch".
Das unterstellt mir automatisch, wenn ich es nehme, dass ich mir keinerlei Gedanken über Risiken machen würde. Und ich werde so automatisch in die Ecke gedrängt, wie der Autor der Umfrage, der auch die vier Möglichkeiten formuliert hat, es gerne hätte.
Sowas nennt man "Representative Demokratie" und kann meine Meinung nicht voll treffen.

Dieser Zusatz ist nur bei der letzten Möglichkeit, warum steht da nicht nur ein einfaches Nein, ohne persönliche Wertungen des Autors?

Chris


----------



## dickerbert (19. Februar 2008)

@ radastir: Du hast Recht, so wie ich zitiert habe, war es nicht wirklich fair ^^. Das kommt in etwa auf das Niveau der Argumentation, derer sich der ADFC bedient  . 
Ich meine einfach, dass man durch Statistiken so einiges beweisen kann. Je nachdem, wie man diese Statistik auslegt, könnte auch ein Befürworter der Helmpflicht diese Statistik benutzen, um seine Argumente zu stützen!Das mein ich mit <wissenschaftlich fundierte Meinung "bilden">


----------



## falkd (19. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Es ist lachhaft, dass du auf konkrete Fragen nicht antwortest.



Nun als konkrete Frage speziell an Dich: warum versteckst Du Dich (hinter Bildern von Edmund Yeo), wenn Dein Sachverstand als wiss. Mitarbeiterin bei der UFo doch über alles (selbst 25 Jahre Diensterfahrung eines Praktikers) erhaben zu sein scheint?

Ich bin nie Profi-Vollzeit-Retter gewesen, alle Erfahrungen in einer HiOrg waren Ehrenamtlich, aber die Erfahrung dort war auch "offene Schädelfraktur haben nie welche mit Helm" und der Grad der Kontusion war gefühlt auch immer geringer als vergleichbare Fälle ohne Denkbeutelschoner - sind alles Einzelfälle, aber wenn es donnert muss man es nicht sehen, um zu wissen dass Gewitter ist. 

Falk D.


----------



## Yukio (19. Februar 2008)

falkd schrieb:


> Nun als konkrete Frage speziell an Dich: warum versteckst Du Dich ...


Das ist einfach, ich habe noch nie eine Notwendigkeit gesehen persönliche Informationen in Internet-Foren zu veröffentlichen um Behauptungen Nachdruck zu verleihen oder mich sonst wie zu legitimieren, um meine Meinung äußern zu dürfen. Allerdings habe ich wohl den Fehler begangen anzunehmen, dass ein Praktiker mit 25 Berufserfahrungen einige einfache Fragen beantworten könnte, für die er geradzu herausragend befähigt sein müsste.


----------



## trauntaler (19. Februar 2008)

radastir schrieb:


> *Abbildung 2: Zahl der Krankenhauseinlieferungen wegen Kopf- und anderen Verletzungen bei Radfahrern pro Monat, Victoria.  (MUARC Rpt 76)*



Ist mit Helm fahren also gefährlicher?


----------



## radastir (19. Februar 2008)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Ist mit Helm fahren also gefährlicher?


 

Seltsam? -Aber so steht es geschrieben...  



@dickerbert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (19. Februar 2008)

also ich sehe da ein rückgang der kopfverletzungen um minimum 10 verletze / monat...

aber ihr werdet das schon geradebiegen !


----------



## brmpfl (19. Februar 2008)

radastir schrieb:


> Seltsam? -Aber so steht es geschrieben...



Wo?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. Februar 2008)

Ich denk ma jeder soll so fahren wie er will.....
Stolli


----------



## Yukio (19. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ich denk ma jeder soll so fahren wie er will.....
> Stolli


Deswegen fahre ich immer dann mit Helm, wenn mein Risiko besonders hoch ist. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Deswegen fahre ich immer dann mit Helm, wenn mein Risiko besonders hoch ist. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen.


Als wenn Du das Risiko eigenständig beeinflussen könntest...  - schöner Quatsch...


----------



## brmpfl (19. Februar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Als wenn Du das Risiko eigenständig beeinflussen könntest...  - schöner Quatsch...



Könnte es auch andere, nicht durch mich beeinflussbare Risikofaktoren geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. Februar 2008)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Könnte es auch andere, nicht durch mich beeinflussbare Risikofaktoren geben?


Ist die Frage ernst gemeint...:
Lichtverhältnisse, Wetter, andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, Gegenverkehr, Schäden am Bike,...


----------



## Freistiler (19. Februar 2008)

Äh, ganz kurz, wer ist hier für was? Keine Lust ü50 Seiten durchzulesen.


----------



## bronks (19. Februar 2008)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Äh, ganz kurz, wer ist hier für was? Keine Lust ü50 Seiten durchzulesen.


OK! Ich bin für Helm, wenn es um sportliches Fahren geht, aber ich bin absolut gegen eine Helmpflicht.


----------



## Yukio (19. Februar 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> OK! Ich bin für Helm, wenn es um sportliches Fahren geht, aber ich bin absolut gegen eine Helmpflicht.


absolutes dito. Wobei ich die Entscheidung jedem selbst überlasse.
Wäre ja ein Unding, wenn mir an jeder Ecke ein Ordnungshüter auflauern könnte und mir bei 40° im Schatten Kohle abnimmt, weil ich grad mal auf 'nem Radweg keinen Helm aufhabe.


----------



## Hajo59ger (19. Februar 2008)

Ja , ich trage einen Helm auf dem MTB / RR . Bei den Stürtzen mit dem Rad viel mir auf das man mit den Kopf als erstes aufschlägt .  Ausser einen Schock
und Abschürfungen ist bis her alles gut gegangen . Mit den Trekingrad trage ich keinen Helm ,warum nicht auch ? Ich glaube mit 15 km habe ich wohl alles
unterkontrolle ,hoffe ich jeden falls ! Die Meinung von mtb-rr-radler stimm ich
voll und ganz zu .Denn Standpunkt von Yukio kann ich nicht nachvollziehen .
S.G. Hajo


----------



## tbird (19. Februar 2008)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Äh, ganz kurz, wer ist hier für was? Keine Lust ü50 Seiten durchzulesen.



FÜR eine allgemeine Helmpflicht. Wer garantiert dir, dass dir ned ein Penner die Vorfahrt nimmt (das kann dir auch midm Trekkingrad passieren)?


----------



## Black Evil (19. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ich denk ma jeder soll so fahren wie er will.....
> Stolli



Das sowieso ! Allerdings hab ich mal so eine geführte Tour mitgemacht wo Helme Vorschrift waren...auch haben die sich vorher meine Mühle genau angekuckt.

Sag mal stollenreifenheizer, sieht dein Pansen wirklich so vorbildlich aus wie auf dem Avatar zu sehen ???


----------



## bronks (19. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> FÜR eine allgemeine Helmpflicht. Wer garantiert dir, dass dir ned ein Penner die Vorfahrt nimmt (das kann dir auch midm Trekkingrad passieren)?


Wenn ich zufuß unterwegs bin, dann kann mich der von Dir o.g. Penner genauso übern haufen fahren. 

Und es wird weitergehen: Es kommt die Knieschützerpflicht, die Ellenbogenschützerpflicht, die Schildkrötenpflicht, sonstiger Mist und zum schluß wird man am Tag mit eingeschaltetem Licht und Schutzanzug fahren müssen. 

Dagegen wird es die Pflicht mit dauernd eingeschaltetem Hirn zu fahren nie geben.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. Februar 2008)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Das sowieso ! Allerdings hab ich mal so eine geführte Tour mitgemacht wo Helme Vorschrift waren...auch haben die sich vorher meine Mühle genau angekuckt.
> 
> Sag mal stollenreifenheizer, sieht dein Pansen wirklich so vorbildlich aus wie auf dem Avatar zu sehen ???




Allerdings......alles natur und freundin´s Küche.
Hi, hi, des is mein "Pansen",..... hmm.... lustige Ausdrucksweise. 

Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Hajo59ger (19. Februar 2008)

Ein Passagierflugzeug kommt auch immer runter , das eine so und das andere
eben etwas anders . Aber runter kommen sie alle!!!!!!
Auf Deutsch " Es kann immer etwas passieren ! " und  " Wir sind nur Gast auf Erden " oder " Sterben müssen wir alle einmal " usw .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (19. Februar 2008)

Helmpflicht Ja
Weil er mich schon mehrfach vor erheblichen Schäden am Kopf geschützt hat.
Und dort ist nach einem Sturz mit den übelsten Folgen zu rechnen.


----------



## zx-10r (19. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> also ich sehe da ein rückgang der kopfverletzungen um minimum 10 verletze / monat...
> 
> aber ihr werdet das schon geradebiegen !









Stimmt! Wenn du dir die Grafik mal genauer anschaust, wirst auch du feststellen, dass sowohl die Kopfverletzungen als auch die normalen Verletzungen in etwa dem gleichen Maße zurückgegangen sind. Das beweist eigentlich nur, dass nach Einführung der Helmpflicht weniger Leute mit dem Rad fahren und dementsprechend weniger Unfälle bauen. Ist es das was du willst?


----------



## gurkenfolie (19. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Stimmt! Wenn du dir die Grafik mal genauer anschaust, wirst auch du feststellen, dass sowohl die Kopfverletzungen als auch die normalen Verletzungen in etwa dem gleichen Maße zurückgegangen sind. Das beweist eigentlich nur, dass nach Einführung der Helmpflicht weniger Leute mit dem Rad fahren und dementsprechend weniger Unfälle bauen. Ist es das was du willst?



tolle grafik,

der urheber hat nicht mal für die beiden verletzungsarten den gleichen Massstab bzw einheit hergenommen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Februar 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> tolle grafik,
> 
> der urheber hat nicht mal für die beiden verletzungsarten den gleichen Massstab bzw einheit hergenommen...



DAS ist geil, so macht man Statistiken! Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen!


----------



## radastir (19. Februar 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> tolle grafik,
> 
> der urheber hat nicht mal für die beiden verletzungsarten den gleichen Massstab bzw einheit hergenommen...



Was das Ergebnis aber nicht verfälscht. Er hat lediglich die beiden Verletzungsamplituden übereinandergelegt um deren gleichbleibende Kongruenz zu veranschaulichen.


Eine andere Statistik zur Helmpflicht in Seuseeland (die Ergebnisse gleichen sich in allen Ländern mit Helmpflicht), diesmal mit getrennten Amplituden und einheitlichem Maßstab  :








> Für diese Grafik wurden beispielhaft die Daten aus         dem Artikel von Paul A. Scuffham für Kinder bis 12 Jahre         herausgegriffen. Wie deutlich zu sehen ist, hat die         gestiegene Helmnutzung keinerlei Einfluß auf den Anteil der         Kopfverletzungen. Der Sprung in der Helmtragequote im Jahr         89 rührt daher, daß die Helmtragequote erst ab Ende 89 für         diese Altersgruppe getrennt erfaßt worden ist und bis dahin         die Helmtragequote für alle Radfahrer angetragen         wurde.





> Eine genauere statistische Analyse der Daten von         September 1989 bis September 1992, also dem Zeitraum, wo         die Helmtragequote am stärksten anstieg, bestätigte         schließlich die Befürchtungen: Ein Einfluß des Helmtragens         auf den Anteil der Kopfverletzungen war nicht         festzustellen, der Rückgang der Kopfverletzungen mußte         einen anderen Grund haben. Denkbar wäre beispielweise, daß         allgemeine Fortschritte in der ambulanten Behandlung dafür         verantwortlich waren.
> ...
> Die Autoren trauten ihren Augen kaum. Sie prüften ihre         Daten und versuchten an allen Ecken und Enden doch noch         einen positiven Effekt der Radhelme zu finden. Aber das         Ergebnis änderte sich nicht. Auch das neuseeländische         Verkehrsministerium konnte die Resultate nicht glauben,         eine nochmalige Überprüfung wurde veranlaßt. Doch die Daten         waren korrekt, das Ergebnis bestätigte sich abermals.


Quelle:

http://www.ingokeck.de/publikationen/radhelm/rhwirkungslos/



Hier ein Beispiel einer wirkungsvolleren verkehrspolitischen Maßnahme:

*Abbildung 5: Verkehrstote in NSW pro Jahr* 





(NSW = New South Wales)



> Die relativ geringen Effekte der gesetzlichen Helmpflichten (abgesehen von den Auswirkungen auf die Zahl der Radfahrer) stehen in starkem Kontrast zu anderen Maßnahmen wie z.B. zufälligen Alkoholkontrollen (RBT: "random breath testing"), eingeführt in NSW im Dezember 1982.  Andere kürzlich erfolgte Maßnahmen schließen die sehr erfolgreiche Kampagne für Straßensicherheit der Transport Accident Commission (TAC) in Victoria mit ein, die für einen Betrag von 5,5 Millionen $ die Kosten für Unfälle um 220 Millionen $ reduzierte. 10 Enthalten darin war ein hartes Vorgehen gegen Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitungen und Trunkenheit am Steuer durch  stationäre Geschwindigkeitskontrollen und mehr Alkoholkontrollen  (RBT durch "booze busses"). Die Zahl der getöteten Fußgänger fiel von 159 im Jahre 1989 auf 93 im folgenden Jahr. 9 Diese Initiativen starteten ungefähr zur selben Zeit wie die gesetzliche Helmpflicht. Vergleicht man die zwei Jahre vor der Helmpflicht mit den folgenden beiden, so erkennt man, daß der von der TAC angegebene Prozentsatz der verletzten Fußgänger, die starben oder  Kopfverletzungen erlitten, um 4,2 von 19,6% auf 15,4% fiel. Obwohl die Helmtragequote von 31% auf 75% zunahm, betrug die Abnahme  bei der Zahl der in Kollisionen mit Fahrzeugen verletzten Radfahrer 3,1, von 12,0% auf 8,9%.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (19. Februar 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> DAS ist geil, so macht man Statistiken! Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen!



trau keiner statisitk die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast


----------



## gurkenfolie (20. Februar 2008)

radastir schrieb:


> Was das Ergebnis aber nicht verfälscht. Er hat lediglich die beiden Verletzungsamplituden übereinandergelegt um deren gleichbleibende Kongruenz zu veranschaulichen.
> 
> 
> Eine andere Statistik zur Helmpflicht in Seuseeland (die Ergebnisse gleichen sich in allen Ländern mit Helmpflicht), diesmal mit getrennten Amplituden und einheitlichem Maßstab  :
> ...



naja in den beispielen die du bringst aus den jahren 86-92 (weiss nich ob man das auf die gegenwart münzen kann) sind vll nicht die kopfverletzungen  zurückgegangen, allerdings wird ja auch in keinsterweise erfasst welche dieser kopfverletzungen ohne helm tödlich ausgegangen wären. dass ein helm nicht den 100%igen schutz bietet ist klar, er kann aber schlimmeres vermeiden.

wenn du mal so wie ich bewusstlos am waldboden liegst, und der helm den du aufhast, einen negativabdruck des vorbau von deinem 20kg downhillbike hast, dann sind dir irgendwelche statistiken ziemlich egal. da denkst du garantiert nich an australien und neuseeland.

mir ist es egal ob jmd einen helm trägt oder nicht, aber man braucht nicht unbedingt so tun als ob mountainbiken ungefährlich ist und man immer alles unter kontrolle hat.


----------



## Hot Carrot (20. Februar 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> naja in den beispielen die du bringst aus den jahren 86-92 (weiss nich ob man das auf die gegenwart münzen kann) sind vll nicht die kopfverletzungen  zurückgegangen, allerdings wird ja auch in keinsterweise erfasst welche dieser kopfverletzungen ohne helm tödlich ausgegangen wären. dass ein helm nicht den 100%igen schutz bietet ist klar, er kann aber schlimmeres vermeiden.
> 
> wenn du mal so wie ich bewusstlos am waldboden liegst, und der helm den du aufhast, einen negativabdruck des vorbau von deinem 20kg downhillbike hast, dann sind dir irgendwelche statistiken ziemlich egal. da denkst du garantiert nich an australien und neuseeland.
> 
> mir ist es egal ob jmd einen helm trägt oder nicht, aber man braucht nicht unbedingt so tun als ob mountainbiken ungefährlich ist und man immer alles unter kontrolle hat.



*zustimm*


----------



## kettenknecht (20. Februar 2008)

> Fahrt ihr mit Helm?



zu 99%

bin allerdings gegen eine pflicht, habs nicht so mit der bevormundung staatlicherseits...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmpfl (20. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Deswegen fahre ich immer dann mit Helm, wenn mein Risiko besonders hoch ist. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen.





Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Als wenn Du das Risiko eigenständig beeinflussen könntest...  - schöner Quatsch...





Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ernst gemeint...:
> Lichtverhältnisse, Wetter, andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, Gegenverkehr, Schäden am Bike,...



Meine Frage war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint. 
Mir ging es um die o.g. Aussagen.

Natürlich kann ich das Risiko eigenständig beeinflussen; wenn auch nur begrenzt:
Fahre ich eine unübersichtliche Strecke schnell, ist das Risiko höher als wenn ich die selbe Strecke langsam fahren würde.
Die Lichtverhältnisse kann ich auch beeinflussen: Im Dunkeln über'n Singletrail ist mit mehr Risiko behaftet, als wenn ich mir eine Lampe ans Bike schraube.

Ich kann natürlich nicht beeinflussen, ob es in der Nacht dunkel ist. Es liegt aber wiederum an mir, ob ich in der Nacht auf Rad steige oder am Tage fahre.


----------



## RetroRider (20. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> [...]
> Das beweist eigentlich nur, dass nach Einführung der Helmpflicht weniger Leute mit dem Rad fahren und dementsprechend weniger Unfälle bauen. Ist es das was du willst?



Die Frage ging zwar nicht an mich, aber genau das ist für mich der einizige erkennbare Vorteil einer Helmpflicht: Endlich Ruhe auf meinen Trails.  




gurkenfolie schrieb:


> tolle grafik,
> 
> der urheber hat nicht mal für die beiden verletzungsarten den gleichen Massstab bzw einheit hergenommen...





votecstoepsl schrieb:


> DAS ist geil, so macht man Statistiken! Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen!





mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> trau keiner statisitk die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast



Und was ist jetzt so schlimm daran?  


Die Autorin geht im Text explizit auf das - angeblich von ihr verschleierte - 2:1-Verhältnis ein. (http://www.adfc-bw.de/texte/helm/helm.htm)
Die Statistik widerlegt die Wirksamkeit der Helmpflicht. Welchem Ziel soll die angebliche Manipulation dienen?
Die unterschiedlichen Skalen sind groß und deutlich auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen.


Beim "normalen" Fahrradfahren macht die Helmpflicht also keinen Unterschied. Im Gelände hingegen hat mich das Helmtragen (seit 3 Jahren) bereits vor einer Platzwunde nebst wahrsch. Gehirnerschütterung bewahrt. So gesehen hat sich die Schwitzerei gelohnt.


----------



## gurkenfolie (20. Februar 2008)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Die Statistik widerlegt die Wirksamkeit der Helmpflicht.



sie erfasst aber nicht den grad der kopfverletzung.

wegen der abnahme des radverkehrs:

zur gleichen zeit gabs doch den inliner und scooterboom? oder nich?


----------



## stevensc7 (20. Februar 2008)

Ja mit Helm aber nackich!


----------



## OPC565 (20. Februar 2008)

So muß jetzt auch mal ....
Jetzt bin ich nur *MIT* Helm unterwegs weil ich mir 2004 den Schädel gebrochen habe und seit dem Frührentner bin ... wäre mir mit Helm nicht passiert somit hat sich mein Leben ganz schön verändert !!! So gut wie kein Gedächtniss mehr , keine Orientierung , kein Zeitgefühl , kein Konzentrationsvermögen !!! Ich weiß nur das ich so ein Risiko nicht mehr eingehe ....
LG. Andreas


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Februar 2008)

Na solang du noch radfahren kannst is doch gut.........

Nee mal im Ernst ist schon sehr krass was dir passiert ist aber das ist doch eher die Ausnahme.
Die meisten Klatscher gehen doch glimpflicher aus, aber es sollte jeder selber entscheiden ob er den Deckel trägt oder net.
Das von der Regierung finde ich net gut denn wir bekommen doch schon genug vorgeschrieben, bald sagt mir noch einer wann ich aufs Klo darf, nää, nää, nää.
Trotzdem alles gute für dein weiteres Leben. 
Gruß
Stolli
Hab manchmal etwas schwarzen Humor hoffe du kannst mir verzeihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rr-radler (20. Februar 2008)

gestrichen


----------



## Frischmilch (20. Februar 2008)

> ...der Rückgang der Kopfverletzungen mußte einen anderen Grund haben. Denkbar wäre beispielweise, daß allgemeine Fortschritte in der ambulanten Behandlung dafür verantwortlich waren.



Lustig... Weil die Behandlungsmethoden besser wurden, hat die böse Kopfverletzung Angst bekommen und greift nicht mehr so viele Menschen an, oder wie darf man sich das vorstellen?! 

Ich hab auch noch was zur Helmpflicht:
Ist mir mittlerweile ziemlich Wurst. Ich fahr mit Helm, weil mein Kopf mein Kapital ist. Und Kapital sollte man schützen.


----------



## OPC565 (21. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hab manchmal etwas schwarzen Humor hoffe du kannst mir verzeihen.



Glaub mir keiner kann da mehr drüber lachen wie ich ... Humor muß man sich immer bewahren is die beste Medizin !!!
Außerdem hab ich noch Glück gehabt weil die Leute die ich in meinen Reha's kennengelernt habe waren noch viel schlimmer dran (großteil Kopfverletzungen,viele mit dem Rad ) da hab ich auch gesehen das ich nicht die AUSNAHME bin !!!
Ist jedem selber überlassen und zur Helmpflicht kann ich nur sagen wie die damals für's Motorad rauskam hab ich Gift u. Galle gespuckt und wollte da nichts von wissen nach dem Motto ich lass mir nicht gerne was vorschreiben und wie sinnvoll das Heutzutage ist da brauchen wir uns doch nicht mehr drüber zu unterhalten und eine Pflicht für Protektoren hat das auch nicht nach sich gezogen !!!
Darum bin ich der Meinung bevor noch jemandem das passiert was mir passiert ist dann lieber Helmpflicht ... und alle die strickt dagegen sind mögen bedenken das ich ein Helmhasser war !!
Is nur meine Meinung ..
LG. Andreas


----------



## bronks (21. Februar 2008)

Könnten Sich zu dem Thema bitte auch ein paar hübsche Sekretärinen und Büromädls melden, die bei jedem akzeptablen Wetter mit dem Radl in die Arbeit fahren und Ihre Frisuren nach der Fahrt auch noch passen müssen. 

Bevor unsere Gesetztesmacher eine Helmpflicht vorschreiben, sollen diese erstmal ein funktionierendes öffentliches Verkehrssystem vorschreiben, denn es ist nicht nötig, daß mich in der Bank Leute mit zerfransten Frisuren bedienen und beraten.


----------



## bronks (21. Februar 2008)

Nachtrag zu meinem Post von 8:46:
Stelle man sich vor, daß diese mehreren zig tausend deutsche Mädels nicht mehr mit dem Radl in die Arbeit fahren, weil Sie am Arbeitsplatz entsprechend aussehen müssen, und nicht zusätzlich Ihre evtl. ca. 300 kcal je Tag verbrauchen. Man kann, wenn man sich die Berichte der Krankenkassen so durchließt, davon ausgehen, daß diese zig tausend deutsche Mädels als essgestörte Magersuchtsfälle behandelt werden müssten, da diese auf unsinnige Weise ihre Energieaufname um diese o.g. 300 kcal reduzieren werden. Dann würden Einzelne, die sich beim Radl den Kopf zerbrechen absolut nicht ins gewicht fallen.


----------



## tbird (21. Februar 2008)

aaaaaaalles klar


----------



## dickerbert (21. Februar 2008)

@bronks: Es gibt auch oft Duschen auf dem Arbeitsplatz. Ein Banker fährt sicherlich auch nicht gerne mit seinem piekfeinen Anzug auf dem Rad, um dann verschwitzt anzukommen.....


----------



## bronks (21. Februar 2008)

@tbird:
Was denn? Ist doch absolut nicht unrealistisch. Die negativen Auswirkungen des Rauchverbots unter denen vor allem Nichtraucher leiden, wegen denen Sie vorher nicht zu leiden hatten, wurden auch erst dann bekannt, als das Rauchverbot aktiv wurde. Vorher hat sich jeder nur darauf konzentriert, daß in der Kneipe unverrauchte Luft ist, aber sonst wurden nur wenige Nebenwirkungen bedacht. Beim Helmverbot verhält es sich genauso.


@dickerbert:
Sicher fahren Bänker mit dem piekfeinen Anzug auf dem Rad in die Arbeit. Sogar auf einem grünen Hollandrad. Auf so einem Teil fährt man so langsam, daß man nicht schwitzt. 

Das mit den Duschen am Arbeitsplatz kannst gerne mit einer langharigen Bänkerin ausdiskutieren.


----------



## gurkenfolie (21. Februar 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> @tbird:
> Was denn? Ist doch absolut nicht unrealistisch. Die negativen Auswirkungen des Rauchverbots unter denen vor allem Nichtraucher leiden, wegen denen Sie vorher nicht zu leiden hatten, wurden auch erst dann bekannt, als das Rauchverbot aktiv wurde.



aja? seit dem rauchverbot muss ich nich mehr husten, jucken die augen nich mehr und die klamotten kann man auch noch in den schrank hängen. so sonderlich leiden tu ich als nichtraucher nicht unbedingt, aber du zauberst bestimmt gleich ne statistik aus dem ärmel dass das krebsrisiko für nichtraucher gestiegen ist, oder?


----------



## cosimonoz (24. Februar 2008)

also ich seh schon man sollte die leute die ohne helm fahren mal mitnehmen in nen northshore park und sie dann in 2m höhe auf nen ride schicken, man würde ja sehen ob´s was bringt!

manche hier scheinen schon wirklich ohne helm auf den kopf gefallen zu sein und geholfen hat es ihnen nicht. sowas erinnert mich immer wieder an die teens die mit ihren coolen rollern ohne helm rumfahren...... 

denk ihr eigentlich es liegt an euren können ob ihr von nem auto umgefahren werdet ? seit ihr wirklich so naiv? wo ist der unterschied zwischen stadt und trail? ich seh da keinen! 

wer schonmal nen unfall live miterlebt hat weiß das bei 80% aller Auto-fährt-biker-um Unfälle der SCHÄDEL als ERSTES auf die WINDSCHUTZSCHEIBE DONNERT!!!!

echt, wenn ich sowas lese bekomm ich das kotzen, und ihr wollt vorbilder für kinder sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lockdown411 (24. Februar 2008)

ich hab eigentilich nur beim dirten einen daruf sonst net

aber wen me schon beim normal fahren hinfällt sollt mann's dirten lassen


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Februar 2008)

cosimonoz schrieb:


> .... und ihr wollt vorbilder für kinder sein



Wobei das immer die härtesten (Eltern) sind. Selber keine Schüssel druff aber die Kinds nötigen einen zu tragen! Und wenn die Kids dann fragen wieso sie nicht aber sie selbst MÜSSEN, dann kommen die dümmsten Bemerkungen... Alles leider schon live miterleben müssen.


----------



## zx-10r (24. Februar 2008)

cosimonoz schrieb:


> also ich seh schon man sollte die leute die ohne helm fahren mal mitnehmen in nen northshore park und sie dann in 2m höhe auf nen ride schicken, man würde ja sehen ob´s was bringt!



Für die Dinge die ich mit einem Mountainbike mache brauche ich keinen Helm. Ich fahre MTB zur Entspannung und zum Fitnesstraining. Ich mache keinen Poserkram wie Sprünge etc. und mit 30km/h durch den Wald zu rollen halte ich für relativ ungefährlich


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Für die Dinge die ich mit einem Mountainbike mache brauche ich keinen Helm. Ich fahre MTB zur Entspannung und zum Fitnesstraining. Ich mache keinen Poserkram wie Sprünge etc. und mit 30km/h durch den Wald zu rollen halte ich für relativ ungefährlich



Ja, ne.... ist klar!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Für die Dinge die ich mit einem Mountainbike mache brauche ich keinen Helm. Ich fahre MTB zur Entspannung und zum Fitnesstraining. Ich mache keinen Poserkram wie Sprünge etc. und mit 30km/h durch den Wald zu rollen halte ich für relativ ungefährlich



Dito, seh ich genau so.....
Und zum Thema Stadt, du bist nirgends sicher egal ob du fährst, läufst, fliegst oder dich sonstwie fortbewegst, das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## RedDevil210 (24. Februar 2008)

Also jetzt muß ich auch mal was dazu schreiben! Die Einstellung von manchen Leuten hier lässt mich echt an deren Verstand zweifeln! Also so Aussagen wie ich fahre ja nur 30 km/h im Wald regen mich einfach auf. Also ich möchte nicht mit dieser Geschwindigkeit im Wald auf einen Stein oder so stürzen. Aber ist ja eh deine Gesundheit. 
Ich trage beim biken immer einen Helm, egal ob jetzt in der Stadt oder sonst wo, passieren kann immer was. 
Ich bin der Meinung wer nur ein bischen Verstand hat schützt diesen auch! Wenn euch der natürlich fehlt braucht ihr auch keinen Helm tragen! Was sollte der dann auch schützen!


----------



## rex_sl (24. Februar 2008)

halllo

meihn nahme is kristian und ihch pin auch ima ohne heelm gefart. dann hat bum gemakt und auto auv mich. danahch kopv kabud und alle scheize. hove ik hap helm gehapt damalz. dan ales normal ist. 

jedst ich grohse broblem da nun niks mer beik kan. 
alzo ima schön helm aufsitzen.


----------



## tbird (25. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Für die Dinge die ich mit einem Mountainbike mache brauche ich keinen Helm. Ich fahre MTB zur Entspannung und zum Fitnesstraining. Ich mache keinen Poserkram wie Sprünge etc. und mit 30km/h durch den Wald zu rollen halte ich für relativ ungefährlich



dann lass mal irgendwas passieren bei 30kmh. viel spass.


----------



## bronks (25. Februar 2008)

RedDevil210 schrieb:


> ... Ich trage beim biken immer einen Helm, egal ob jetzt in der Stadt oder sonst wo, passieren kann immer was.
> Ich bin der Meinung wer nur ein bischen Verstand hat schützt diesen auch! Wenn euch der natürlich fehlt braucht ihr auch keinen Helm tragen! Was sollte der dann auch schützen!


Ja? Du trägst Deinen Helm auch im Supermarkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (25. Februar 2008)

rex_sl schrieb:


> ... alzo ima schön helm aufsitzen.


Richtig! *Immer *und nicht nur wenn man auf seinem Radl sitzt.


----------



## zx-10r (25. Februar 2008)

Tja, wie sollte es auch anders sein. Von den Helm-Taliban kommen nichts als Beleidigungen und immer wieder dieselben dämlichen Sprüche (kein Helm - kein Verstand blablabla gähn...). Fällt euch nichts neues mehr ein? Naja, vielleicht liegt diese mangelhafte Diskussionskultur auch daran, dass dem einen oder anderen das Hirn unter dem Helm weggeschmolzen ist. Sorry, wenn ich grad auf euer Niveau begeben habe...

Ich bin alt genug, um selber zu wissen was gefährlich ist und was nicht. Wenn ich mit dem Motorrad mit 200 km/h und dem Knie aufm Boden über die Landstraße blase schütze ich mich natürlich. Auf dem MTB halte ich das Risiko ohne Helm für vernachlässigbar...


----------



## tbird (25. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Auf dem MTB halte ich das Risiko ohne Helm für vernachlässigbar...



ach? meine frau ist vor ~10 tagen mit dem mtb gestürzt. sie ist einfach um eine kurve gefahren, in der wohl staub / dreck lag und die reifen hatten bei den gefahrenen ~35kmh keinen halt mehr. ohne helm hätte ich nun wohl keine frau mehr. 

abschätzen kannst DU das risiko nicht. es kann IMMER etwas passieren. darum: biken NIE OHNE HELM!


----------



## Freistiler (25. Februar 2008)

Helm-, Hunde- und Beinrasierthreads sind einfach die dümmsten Wiederholungsthemen überhaupt.


----------



## bronks (25. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> ... darum: biken NIE OHNE HELM!


Einkaufen auch nicht, denn ich hätte dabei doch tatsächlich draufgehn können.


----------



## tbird (25. Februar 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Einkaufen auch nicht, denn ich hätte dabei doch tatsächlich draufgehn können.



das risiko ist aber beim MTB Fahren ungleich höher als beim einkaufen ... 

was glaubst du, warum man bei autorennen zusätzlich zur karosse drumrum trotzden noch n helm aufhat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (25. Februar 2008)

ich hab jetzt mal ne initiative gestartet: "helm am schreibtisch - sicher ist sicher - und: man kann NIE wissen!"

aber ich bin auch schon 2 mal ohne helm auf den kopf gefallen. mit ~4 und mit 7 362/365 


tbid, bist du also auch für eine helmpflicht im auto?


----------



## bronks (25. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> das risiko ist aber beim MTB Fahren ungleich höher als beim einkaufen ...


Kann nicht sein, denn beim Radln ist mir noch nie etwas passiert und in meiner Jugend bin ich pervers gefahren. 



tbird schrieb:


> was glaubst du, warum man bei autorennen zusätzlich zur karosse drumrum trotzden noch n helm aufhat?


Verständlich. Autofahren ist so oder so extrem gefährlich. Schaust bzw. hörst Du keine Nachrichten?


----------



## tbird (25. Februar 2008)

fone schrieb:


> tbid, bist du also auch für eine helmpflicht im auto?



bei AUTORENNEN ja, natürlich. 

es kommt immer auf die relation an. 

aber anscheinend haben hier einige den IQ nicht, das zu verstehen.


----------



## Yukio (25. Februar 2008)

Relationen, hübsches Wort.

Im Jahr 2006 gab es in Deutschland 84108 Verkehrsunfälle mit verletzten Radfahrern. Es gab 486 tote Radfahrer.

Im Jahr 2006 gab es in Deutschland 36239 Verkehrsunfälle mit verletzten Fußgängern. Es gab 711 tote Fußgänger.

In Relation betrachtet ist das Leben als Fußgänger viel gefährlicher.


----------



## brmpfl (25. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Tja, wie sollte es auch anders sein. Von den *Helm-Taliban* kommen nichts als Beleidigungen



Nur gut, dass Du die Sachlichkeit und Fairness gepachtet hast


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> ... Auf dem MTB halte ich das Risiko ohne Helm für vernachlässigbar...


...und deshalb verletzt man sich sicherlich auch nicht schwer, wenn man mit dem Kopf bei 10 km/h auf einen Stein aufschlägt...


----------



## tbird (25. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Relationen, hübsches Wort.
> 
> Im Jahr 2006 gab es in Deutschland 84108 Verkehrsunfälle mit verletzten Radfahrern. Es gab 486 tote Radfahrer.
> 
> ...




schön wäre nun noch zu wissen, wie viele der unfälle auf FREMDEINWIRKUNG (sprich autofahrer oder so) zurückzuführen und wie viele selbst verschuldet (auf ein hinderniss aufgefahren /  gelaufen ) sind. 

da schaut die sache nämlich ganz anders aus.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> bei AUTORENNEN ja, natürlich.
> 
> es kommt immer auf die relation an.
> 
> aber anscheinend haben hier einige den IQ nicht, das zu verstehen.



Du fährst also - sobald du dich auf den Rad setzt - Rennen?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> ...viele der unfälle auf FREMDEINWIRKUNG (sprich autofahrer oder so) zurückzuführen und wie viele selbst verschuldet ...


Und das hätte dann was für eine Auswirkung darauf, ob ein Helm bei einem Unfall hilfreich ist oder nicht...?


----------



## fone (25. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> bei AUTORENNEN ja, natürlich.
> 
> es kommt immer auf die relation an.
> 
> aber anscheinend haben hier einige den IQ nicht, das zu verstehen.




mein IQ hat mir gesagt, es ginge hier nicht um die helmpflicht bei fahrradRENNEN.

aber mach dir nix draus...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...alles ist gut



zu fuß schafft man auch mehr als 10km/h und in der stadt ist überall harter "stein"boden. was nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (25. Februar 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Du fährst also - sobald du dich auf den Rad setzt - Rennen?



nein. aber da habe ich auch keine knautschzone drumrum. 

aber ich seh schon, das führt hier zu nix.


----------



## Lohmaxx (25. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Ich bin alt genug, um selber zu wissen was gefährlich ist und was nicht. Wenn ich mit dem Motorrad mit 200 km/h und dem Knie aufm Boden über die Landstraße blase schütze ich mich natürlich. Auf dem MTB halte ich das Risiko ohne Helm für vernachlässigbar...



Gekonnter kann man sich ja gar nicht disqualifizieren!!
1. gaaaanz toll, wenn man mit 200 km/h über die Landstraße pfeffert
2. Was gibt denn ausreichenden Schutz bei Tempo 200 auf Landstraßen ohne Sturzzonen?
3. Der Helm schützt immer nur den eigenen Schädel!

Ich fahre mit Helm, mir ists aber wurscht wenn andere ohne fahren.


----------



## OPC565 (25. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Tja, wie sollte es auch anders sein. Von den Helm-Taliban kommen nichts als Beleidigungen und immer wieder dieselben dämlichen Sprüche (kein Helm - kein Verstand blablabla gähn...). Fällt euch nichts neues mehr ein? Naja, vielleicht liegt diese mangelhafte Diskussionskultur auch daran, dass dem einen oder anderen das Hirn unter dem Helm weggeschmolzen ist. Sorry, wenn ich grad auf euer Niveau begeben habe...
> 
> Ich bin alt genug, um selber zu wissen was gefährlich ist und was nicht. Wenn ich mit dem Motorrad mit 200 km/h und dem Knie aufm Boden über die Landstraße blase schütze ich mich natürlich. Auf dem MTB halte ich das Risiko ohne Helm für vernachlässigbar...




Hi 
das einzige was ich Dir darauf antworten kann ist das bei meinem Unfall die Geschwindigkeit bei nicht mehr als 10km/h lag stehend auf nem Motorboard (ich fahre seit ich 12 bin Skateboard) auf nem FELDWEG und durch den daraus folgenden Unfall war mein bisheriges Leben vorbei  ... und der einzige Grund warum ich immer wieder darauf hinweise ist das ich früher genau deiner Meinung war und auf reinen Fall möchte das es irgendeinem genauso ergeht , mir währe momentan lieber ich hätte ein Bein oder einen Arm verloren anstatt die Kontrolle von so wichtigen Sachen wie Gleichgewicht , Orientierung , Zeitgefühl und Gedächtniss zu verlieren , ich erkenn heutzutage 4J. nach dem Unfall manche meiner Freunde nicht mehr wieder und das alles weil ich mich gegen einen Helm gestreubt habe , und zum Thema "alt genug" ich war damals 38J. !!
Also ich glaube das hier keiner irgendjemanden anmachen will sonder nur das sowas keinem von Euch passiert !!

Einfach mal drüber nachdenken mehr will ich ja gar nicht denn ich hab damals auch nur das gemacht was ich für richtig hielt und hab mich sehr getäuscht!!
LG. Andreas


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (25. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Relationen, hübsches Wort.
> 
> Im Jahr 2006 gab es in Deutschland 84108 Verkehrsunfälle mit verletzten Radfahrern. Es gab 486 tote Radfahrer.
> 
> ...



Hm, scheint so gell......


----------



## zx-10r (25. Februar 2008)

Lohmaxx schrieb:


> Gekonnter kann man sich ja gar nicht disqualifizieren!!
> 1. gaaaanz toll, wenn man mit 200 km/h über die Landstraße pfeffert
> 2. Was gibt denn ausreichenden Schutz bei Tempo 200 auf Landstraßen ohne Sturzzonen?
> 3. Der Helm schützt immer nur den eigenen Schädel!
> ...



Das war reine Provakation um die "geringen" Risiken auf dem MTB in Relation zu meinen anderen Hobbys zu setzen. Mir ist absolut klar, dass nach einem Crash bei dem Tempo meine Überreste nicht mal zur Organspende taugen, sondern wie eine frische Teewurst aus der Lederkombi gedrückt werden müssen. 

Ich streite den Sinn eines Helms ja auch gar nicht grundsätzlich ab. Wer seine Zeit auf dem Bike mit dem Runterfahren von Treppen oder ähnlichem Faxenkram verbringt, kann einen Helm sicher gut gebrauchen. Gibt ja genug Videos von solchen Darwin-Award-Anwärtern auf youtube etc...


----------



## hutsche (25. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Relationen, hübsches Wort.
> 
> Im Jahr 2006 gab es in Deutschland 84108 Verkehrsunfälle mit verletzten Radfahrern. Es gab 486 tote Radfahrer.
> 
> ...



Da aber unstrittig sehr viel mehr Fußgänger als Radfahrer auf den Straßen unterwegs sind, ist deine Aussage falsch. Die richtige Relation wäre Anzahl Verkehrstoter / im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr verbrachte Zeit. Du müsstest also eine Verkehrszählung machen, dann auf den Bundesdurchschnitt hochrechnen. 
Den genannten Zahlen ist lediglich zu entnehmen, dass es sich als Fußgänger im Falle eines polizeilich registrierten Unfalls mit Verletzten eher stirbt.


----------



## sven-r (25. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> schön wäre nun noch zu wissen, wie viele der unfälle auf FREMDEINWIRKUNG (sprich autofahrer oder so) zurückzuführen und wie viele selbst verschuldet (auf ein hinderniss aufgefahren /  gelaufen ) sind.
> 
> da schaut die sache nämlich ganz anders aus.



Klar, die hälfte der Fußgänger ist mit Anlauf gegen eine Wand gesprungen...  



hutsche schrieb:


> Da aber unstrittig sehr viel mehr Fußgänger als Radfahrer auf den Straßen unterwegs sind, ist deine Aussage falsch.


Es ist aber klar das Du als Fußgänger einer der vielen bist ?! Gerade darum solltest Du als Fußgänger einen Helm tragen, wenn man den schutzbedürftigen Helmträgern folgt ...oder rechnest jetzt nach um wie viel Prozent es unwahrscheinlich ist das es gerade dich als Fußgänger trifft ? Diese Rechnung könnte ich auch als Normalbiker aufstellen


----------



## Yukio (25. Februar 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> Dist deine Aussage falsch. Die richtige Relation wäre Anzahl Verkehrstoter


Welche Aussage? Und was ist die "richtige" Relation? Das ist meine Definition von  Beziehungen und dadurch wird klar, wie unsinnig solche "Relationen" sind. Völlig falscher Ansatz. 

Wenn man etwas in Beziehung zueinander setzen will, wird es kompliziert, da man Übereinstimmungen schaffen muss. Das funktioniert noch nicht einmal zwischen Radfahren im Straßenverkehr und Radfahren im Gelände.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. Februar 2008)

OPC565 schrieb:


> Hi
> das einzige was ich Dir darauf antworten kann ist das bei meinem Unfall die Geschwindigkeit bei nicht mehr als 10km/h lag stehend auf nem Motorboard (ich fahre seit ich 12 bin Skateboard) auf nem FELDWEG und durch den daraus folgenden Unfall war mein bisheriges Leben vorbei  ... und der einzige Grund warum ich immer wieder darauf hinweise ist das ich früher genau deiner Meinung war und auf reinen Fall möchte das es irgendeinem genauso ergeht , mir währe momentan lieber ich hätte ein Bein oder einen Arm verloren anstatt die Kontrolle von so wichtigen Sachen wie Gleichgewicht , Orientierung , Zeitgefühl und Gedächtniss zu verlieren , ich erkenn heutzutage 4J. nach dem Unfall manche meiner Freunde nicht mehr wieder und das alles weil ich mich gegen einen Helm gestreubt habe , und zum Thema "alt genug" ich war damals 38J. !!
> Also ich glaube das hier keiner irgendjemanden anmachen will sonder nur das sowas keinem von Euch passiert !!
> 
> ...


Sehr "gutes" Beispiel für die ganzen Hir*** hier, die glauben dass sie selber das Risiko beeinflussen könnten.

Und ebenfalls für unsere "Schlauberger" mit ihren x-beliebigen Statistik-Interpretationen  - die leider im Fall der Fälle völlig sinnlos sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmpfl (26. Februar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Sehr "gutes" Beispiel für die ganzen *Hir**** hier, die glauben dass sie selber das Risiko beeinflussen könnten.
> 
> Und ebenfalls für unsere *"Schlauberger"* mit ihren x-beliebigen Statistik-Interpretationen  - die leider im Fall der Fälle völlig sinnlos sind...



Upps, 

wieso so angepisst?
Weshalb übergehst Du diesen Post?
Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## Siam (26. Februar 2008)

Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Was soll das eigentlich? 

Das ein Helm Sicherheit bringt kann nicht angezweifelt werden. Ein Helm kann in bestimmten Situationen schützen, das ist doch absolut nachvollziehbar.
Jedoch trifft dies auf Radfahren, Spazierengehen, Hausarbeit und so ziemlich jede Tätigkeit zu. Und auch der Spaziergänger kann nicht mehr für seiner Sicherheit tun als der Radfahrer. Ob mich ein Auto auf dem Rad anfährt oder zu Fuß ist ziemlich gleich. Und Fußgänger sind meist im Nachteil, da eher selten Licht mitgeführt wird oder reflektierende Kleidung getragen wird. Zudem werden zu Fuß im Straßenverkehr meist deutlich gefährlichere Manöver gestartet als am Fahrrad. Und nicht zuletzt gibt es mehr Fußgänger als Radfahrer. Also würde eine Helmpflicht für Fußgänger sicherlich zu mehr verhinderten Verletzungen führen als eine Helmpflicht für Radfahrer.

Aber es muß doch jeden klar sein, daß gewisse Risiken einfach bleiben und toleriert werden. Es wird immer sehr schlimme Unfälle geben die irgendwie hätten vermieden werden können.

Anstelle nur an sich selbst zu denken, wie es offenkundig viele -meist behelmte- Radfahrer tun, sollte der eine oder andere mal überlegen, welches Risiko er für andere ist!

Letztes Wochenende:

Samstag und Sonntag bestes Wetter, also rauf aufs Rad. Einen schönen, steilen Waldweg den Hahnenkamm (eben ein 430m-Huppel im Spessart mit Gaststätte) rauf, mit 6-7 km/h. Und natürlich sind auch viele Familien und Wanderer auf den Wegen. Deshalb fahre ich auch immer die Straße wieder runter, da kann man es gefahrlos laufen lassen. Oder eben im geringen Tempo, auch wenn es langweilig ist und nur Bremsbeläge verschleißt.
Was jedoch ging in den mindestens 10 Mountainbikern -sowohl Samstags als auch Sonntags- vor, die allein während meines Aufstieges (25 min.) dort mit Vollgas hinunterdonnerten???

Ja, die hatten alle einen Helm auf und ganz, ganz tolle Fullys. Und wie schön die da runter gefahren sind, welche Helden! Der muß schon sehr, sehr lang sein...
Wenn man dann einen Wanderer anfährt und der sich was tut, ist er ja auch selber schuld. Er hat ja keinen Helm getragen. 

So etwas regt mich auf, denn wegen solcher absolut unverantwortlichen Radfahrer wird man gerne als Rowdy abgestempelt, wenn man am Mountainbike sitzt. 

Ist mir letztes Wochenende nur aufgefallen und da mußte ich an diesen Thread denken...

Mir ist klar, daß es auch viele sehr vernünftige Mountainbiker gibt und auch ich bin sicherlich kein Musterschüler. Nur würde ich keinen dafür rügen, daß er sich selbst einem erhöhten Risiko aussetzt. Und wer keinen Helm trägt gefährdet in wirklich keinster Weise andere Personen. Von daher ist das absolut in Ordnung.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## fone (26. Februar 2008)

siam: top! 

mir gibts auch zu viele von der sorte: "boah! haste gesehen wie kewl riskant und knapp ich den überholt/geschnitten/vom weg gescheucht hab?!?!"


lustiger ansatz für helmnazis: den leuten ohne helm sollte man mal ne runde mit nem baseballschläger auf den kopf hauen, damit sie sehen wie sinnvoll so ein helm sein kann... 

wär das was für euch?


----------



## tbird (26. Februar 2008)

fone schrieb:


> helmnazis:



du hast ja wohl voll den schatten oder?


----------



## fone (26. Februar 2008)

wieso? fühlst du dich dadurch beleidigt?  

mir geht es hier nicht darum, dass ich sowohl beim snowboarden als auch beim mountainbikefahren einen helm und meist auch einen panzer anziehe und natürlich eine bunte auswahl an fahhradhelmen (4) besitze und diese auch zum einsatz bringe, sondern um die hier so gepriesene generelle helmpflicht.

wenn jemand keinen helm braucht, braucht er keinen helm, sei es couchpotatoe, schuhbinder, radfahrer oder eiskunstläufer.

edit: lies einfach siams post nochmal. damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## tbird (26. Februar 2008)

mofafahrer (ja, die komischen langsamen 25er...) brauchen ebenso einen helm, und die beschweren sich nicht darüber. 

und sind meist langsamer und in ungefährlicherem gelände wie unsereins zu gange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPC565 (26. Februar 2008)

Also ich will keinen einzigen zwingen einen Helm zu tragen ich möchte nur den Leuten die sagen  ...  "Für die Dinge die ich mit einem Mountainbike mache brauche ich keinen Helm. Ich fahre MTB zur Entspannung und zum Fitnesstraining. Ich mache keinen Poserkram wie Sprünge etc. und mit 30km/h durch den Wald zu rollen halte ich für relativ ungefährlich" ... Ihr könnt auch bei ner entspannungsfahrt ne ganze menge verlieren !!!

Fühlt Euch nicht angegriffen , es ist wie mit meinem Hund jedesmal wenn er nach ner Biene schnappt versuch ich ihm das auszureden ... 10 mal im Jahr wird er gestochen ... und ich sag's ihm trotzdem immer wieder !!!


----------



## bronks (26. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> mofafahrer (ja, die komischen langsamen 25er...) brauchen ebenso einen helm, und die beschweren sich nicht darüber ...


Falsch. Diesen passte der Helm auch nicht. Diese brauchten aber einen Helm, weil es im Gesetz so drinstand und immernoch so drinsteht. Diese fuhren früher mit dem Mofa, weil sie sich kein Auto leisten konnten oder zu jung dafür waren. Heute fahren o.g. Personen mit einem Roller, bei dem man unter dem Sitz seinen Helm incl. einem kleinen Einkauf unterbringen kann. Wer heute noch mit einem Mofa fährt ... ...


----------



## bronks (26. Februar 2008)

Nachtrag zu meinem Post von 10:44:
Hauptsächlich Datenschützer wissen von den letzten und noch geplanten Gesetzesänderungen. Da würde doch eine weitere Einschränkung (Helmpflicht), die den Bürger auch noch Geld kostet gut dazu passen.


----------



## tbird (26. Februar 2008)

du bist immer noch unverbesserlich ...

einen helm kann ich problemlos ans fahrrad anschliessen während meines "einkaufs" oder was auch immer. 

mach ich ja midm helm beim motorrad auch ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Februar 2008)

zudem wo soll man ohne helm seine betty befestigen  (kommt mir nicht mit lenker   )


----------



## bronks (26. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> du bist immer noch unverbesserlich ...
> einen helm kann ich problemlos ans fahrrad anschliessen während meines "einkaufs" oder was auch immer.
> mach ich ja midm helm beim motorrad auch ...


Bei mir in der Stadt kannste das vergessen. Reihenweise werden hier die Fahradsättel und Lenkergriffe zugespuckt, zugerotzt oder mit sonstigem beschmiert. Da kann man einen Helm nicht einfach ans Radl ketten.


----------



## tbird (26. Februar 2008)

ahh klar .... 

dann am besten gar nicht mehr mit dem rad in die stadt oder?


----------



## cosimonoz (26. Februar 2008)

Wieso kommt ihr alle mit statistiken an? schaut doch mal da oben, da ist die beste statistik! 51,03% tragen immer nen helm, sprich so hoch ist der anteil von bikern die wissen was sie tun.....

und alle die keinen helm tragen sind eben "outsider"..... ihr seit "uncool"....


es sollte echt ne helmpflicht eingeführt werden, gerade das beispiel mit dem mofa ist gut. die dürfen max. 25km/h fahren und müssen nen helm tragen! Und als erwachsener wissen wir ja alle müssen wir mit dem bike auch der straße fahren solange kein bikeweg vorhanden ist. und wo ist da der unterschied zwischen nem mofa mit 25km/h und nem Biker der im schnitt auch 20km/h fährt???

Es wird schon nen Grund haben das Mofafahrer nen Helm tragen müssen!

und wer ein problem hat oder sich schämt nen helm mitzunehmen in den laden beim einkaufen oder sonst wo, der hat echt andere probleme, für was gibt´s rucksäcke???


----------



## Siam (26. Februar 2008)

Wieso ist ein Radfahrer ohne Helm verantwortungslos, dumm oder weiß nicht was er tut?

Weil er eine Möglichkeit das Risko einer Kopfverletzung zu verringern nicht wahrnimmt?
Dann gilt dies aber konsequenterweise auch für Fußgänger! Also sind demnach so ziemlich alle Fußgänger verantwortungslos und dumm.

Mich würde bei dem hier dargestellten Argumentationsstrang interessieren wieso nicht Gleiches auch für Fußgänger gilt, also wieso die Personen, welche der Meinung sind man müsse beim Radfahren wirklich immer einen Helm tragen, dies nicht beim Spaziergang oder dem Fußweg zur S-Bahn-Station konsequent weiterführen.


Denn alles Andere erscheint doch irgendwie sehr fragwürdig, oder?


----------



## Cpace (26. Februar 2008)

cosimonoz schrieb:


> Wieso kommt ihr alle mit statistiken an? schaut doch mal da oben, da ist die beste statistik! 51,03% tragen immer nen helm, sprich so hoch ist der anteil von bikern die wissen was sie tun.....
> 
> und alle die keinen helm tragen sind eben "outsider"..... ihr seit "uncool"....
> 
> ...



Rucksäcke benutze ich, um nen Leitzordner, Bücher und Essen zu verstauen, aber doch nicht für nen Helm...Der liegt Daheim, aufm Schrank fahre schon immer ohne Helm und werde das auch nicht ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (26. Februar 2008)

Cpace schrieb:


> Der liegt Daheim, aufm Schrank fahre schon immer ohne Helm und werde das auch nicht ändern.



spätestens wenns dich mal richtig auf die schnauze legt. 

obwohl, dann isses zu spät.


----------



## brmpfl (26. Februar 2008)

cosimonoz schrieb:


> und alle die keinen helm tragen sind eben "outsider"..... ihr seit "uncool"....
> ...
> Es wird schon nen Grund haben das Mofafahrer nen Helm tragen müssen!


Sollen *DAS* Argumente sein?  



Siam schrieb:


> Wieso ist ein Radfahrer ohne Helm verantwortungslos, dumm oder weiß nicht was er tut?
> 
> Weil er eine Möglichkeit das Risko einer Kopfverletzung zu verringern nicht wahrnimmt?
> Dann gilt dies aber konsequenterweise auch für Fußgänger! Also sind demnach so ziemlich alle Fußgänger verantwortungslos und dumm.
> ...



Sind Vergleiche Fußgänger <-> Radfahrer nicht etwas weit hergeholt?
Weshalb muß ich mich beim Essen in der Kantine nicht anschnallen, wo es doch eine Anschnallpflicht bei der Benutzung eines Autos gibt? 
In beiden Fällen sitze ich ...


----------



## tbird (26. Februar 2008)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Weshalb muß ich mich beim Essen in der Kantine nicht anschnallen, wo es doch eine Anschnallpflicht bei der Benutzung eines Autos gibt?
> In beiden Fällen sitze ich ...




im einen fall isst du, im anderen bewegst du dich mit bis zu 200kmh (oder mehr)...

g-kräfte sind beim essen glaub auch niedriger als beim autofahren.


----------



## Siam (26. Februar 2008)

Wo ist in der Gefährdung im Straßenverkehr konkret der Unterschied zwischen einem gemütlich fahrenden Radfahrer und einem Fußgänger???

Und bei einer Wanderung in den Dolomiten - auch dabei habe ich noch niemanden einen Helm tragen sehen - sehe ich auch kein geringeres Unfallrisiko als bei einer Spessarttour mit dem Rad.

Von der mangelnden Beleuchtung der Fußgänger im Dunkeln einmal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## zx-10r (26. Februar 2008)

cosimonoz schrieb:


> und alle die keinen helm tragen sind eben "outsider"..... ihr seit "uncool"....



Blablabla. Anscheinend kostet es tierische Überwindung sich diese Schüssel aufzusetzen. Und diese dämlichen Sprüche und Beleidigungen dienen lediglich der Eigenmotivation?


----------



## cosimonoz (26. Februar 2008)

> Wo ist in der Gefährdung im Straßenverkehr konkret der Unterschied zwischen einem gemütlich fahrenden Radfahrer und einem Fußgänger???



fußgänger <3km/h
biker >5km/h 

zumal hat ein fußgänger mehr bodenkontakt, fällt nicht so tief, hat ne andere flugbahn, nen anderen aufschlagswinkel, eine andere beschleunigung beim fall, fußgänger bekommt meist noch die hände nach vorne, fußgänger "verwickelt" sich nicht im bike oder bleibt daran hängen....usw....



> Und diese dämlichen Sprüche und Beleidigungen dienen lediglich der Eigenmotivation?


wenn man das als beleidigung sieht, na ja.....



> Anscheinend kostet es tierische Überwindung sich diese Schüssel aufzusetzen.


wenn ich mich richtig entsinne warst du doch einer der keinen helm aufsetzt, oder? 



> Sollen DAS Argumente sein?


ja! ,aber fast genau so ein doofes argument wie manch andere "anti-helm" kommentare vor mir!

@cpace:
aha, du kommst also auch aus MA. Würdest du wirklich ohne helm von der Kurpfalzbrücke bis zum Bahnhof auf dem "Ring" ohne Helm fahren?


----------



## Spezialistz (26. Februar 2008)

so auf der straße trag ich eigendlich keinen helm. ansonsten wenns in den wald geht nen mx-helm und ne helbschale zum dirtjumpen und so zeugs.
der mx hat mir schon ein paar mal den kopf gerettet. ist schon nicht schlecht, wenn sich der kinnbügel in den boden gräbt, wo sonst der kiefer wäre. 
aufm motorrad natürlich immer mit helm und entspechender kleidung!


----------



## Siam (26. Februar 2008)

Die Geschwindigkeit des Fußgängers ist irrelevant (bei mir eigentlich >6km/h), denn keiner wird bestreiten, daß fast alle schweren Unfälle im Straßenverkehr durch den ungewollten Kontakt mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern passieren. Aber die sind eben meist deutlich schneller. Und dann spielt es nun wirklich keine Rolle mehr ob am Rad oder zu Fuß. Es geht hier ja nur um Kopfverletzungen. Gegen alles andere hilft kein Helm. Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, daß beim Zusammenstoß Radfaher-Fußgänger letzterer mehr Schaden nimmt. Auch wurde ich schon von einem Auto seitlich angefahren (am Fahrrad mit ca. 25 km/h - ohne Helm, das ist auch 15 Jahre her) und mir ist nichts passiert ausser ein paar Abschürfungen an den Händen - das war zugegebener maßen richtiges Glück. Nur hätte ich in genau dieser Situation zu Fuß 100%ig mehr Schaden genommen. Natürlich gibt es auch Gegenbeispiele - keine Frage. Es wird sich so in der Waage halten. Nur finde ich kein wirklich zündendes Argument für ein höheres Risiko am Rad (nicht allgemein, sondern im ganz "normalen" Straßenverkehr bei umsichtiger Fahrweise des Radlers).


----------



## zx-10r (26. Februar 2008)

cosimonoz schrieb:


> fußgänger <3km/h
> 
> wenn man das als beleidigung sieht, na ja.....



Wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe, werde ich nachzählen wie oft in diesem Thread schon behauptet wurde "Wer keinen Helm aufzieht hat auch nichts schützenswertes in der Birne blablabla"...

Ich bin kein Psychologe, aber diese Art der "Argumentation" zeigt ziemlich deutlich, dass man sich nur mangels echter Argumente versucht seine Wahrheit herbeizureden. Einige hier glauben inzwischen wohl wirklich dran...



> wenn ich mich richtig entsinne warst du doch einer der keinen helm aufsetzt, oder?



Korrekt! Verstehe den Sinn deiner Bemerkung jetzt nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (26. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Ich bin kein Psychologe, aber diese Art der "Argumentation" zeigt ziemlich deutlich, dass man sich nur mangels echter Argumente versucht seine Wahrheit herbeizureden.



bestreitest du, dass helme helfen, schwere kopfverletzungen zu vermeiden?

nur weil deine ansicht nach fussgänger einem gleich hohem verletzungsrisko unterliegen, kann man ja trotzdem auf eine helmpflicht bestehen...


----------



## cosimonoz (26. Februar 2008)

hier mal das allerbeste beispiel zum thema "gemütlich bike fahren ohne helm"

keine stunts, kein downhill, kein posen nur reines fahren im verkehr:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-Q0zbYNYseM

und ich wette die/der jenige hatte böse kopfschmerzen und nen arztbesuch nötig!


----------



## on any sunday (26. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit dem Motorrad mit 200 km/h und dem Knie aufm Boden über die Landstraße blase schütze ich mich natürlich. Auf dem MTB halte ich das Risiko ohne Helm für vernachlässigbar...



Warum? Wenn du mit 200 km/h irgendwo ungefragt einschlägst, schützt dich weder ein Helm noch eine Langnese  Kombi.


----------



## killkillkill (26. Februar 2008)

also wenn ich ans kiosk fahre um kippen zu holen trag ich keinen helm aber wenns richtig ums biken geht da trage ich auf JEDEN FALL einen helm und zwar nen integralhelm sogar zum dirten(hab nämlich vor meine zähne zu behalten) erstens fühl ich mich sicherer und fahr dann richtig amok weil ja das zweitwichtigste stück geschützt ist  und zweitens stört er einen ja nich wirklich wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat!!!!
also wenn ich mir so meinen helm anschaue und die lackplatzer und tiefen kratzer sehe bin ich schon froh das ich den immer auf hatte!!!!


----------



## Yukio (26. Februar 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeit des Fußgängers ist irrelevant (bei mir eigentlich >6km/h), denn keiner wird bestreiten, daß fast alle schweren Unfälle im Straßenverkehr durch den ungewollten Kontakt mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern passieren.


Und beim Fall eines sich horizontal bewegenden Objektes ist lediglich die Fallhöhe  entscheidend, nicht die horizontale Geschwindigkeit. Alles "fällt" in einer ballistischen Kurve und zu "physikalischen" Bedingungen mit den entsprechenden Folgen wie Impuls, Impulsänderung und Beschleunigung. Von diesem Standpunkt betrachtet ist es völlig egal, ob ich Radfahrer oder Fußgänger bin.



on any sunday schrieb:


> Warum? Wenn du mit 200 km/h irgendwo ungefragt einschlägst, schützt dich weder ein Helm noch eine Langnese  Kombi.


Das stimmt, Motorradhelme schützen bis max. 36 km/h, siehe auch ECE 22 (-5 oder -6, wird laufend geändert). Allerdings bricht das Genick eines Menschen bereits bei 32 km/h. Aber das ist alles sehr theoretisch, da ja ständig Motorradfahrer bei Motorradrennen mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten stürzen und lässig und locker überleben, aufstehen und ihr Moto wieder einsammeln. Daran kann man erkennen, dass ein solcher Sturz völlig unproblematisch ist; solange man nicht mit dem Kopf an einem Hindernis wie Bordstein oder Leitplanke hängen bleibt=dann tot.


----------



## Jackie78 (26. Februar 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo schon verlässliche Studien zur Wirksamkeit von Fahrradhelmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## falkd (26. Februar 2008)

Jackie78 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo schon verlässliche Studien zur Wirksamkeit von Fahrradhelmen?



Nein. 

Die Helmgegner führen jetzt sicher ihre drei Standards (Münster...) an. aber im Grunde haben die Studien, die wissenschaftlich sauber waren und korrekte Deduktion benutzten nur festgestellt, dass sie mit ihren Erhebungen keine Aussage über die Wirksamkeit von Helmen treffen konnten. Es gibt weder stichhaltige Belege für noch gegen.

Falk D.


----------



## Jackie78 (26. Februar 2008)

falkd schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Die Helmgegner führen jetzt sicher ihre drei Standards (Münster...) an. aber im Grunde haben die Studien, die wissenschaftlich sauber waren und korrekte Deduktion benutzten nur festgestellt, dass sie mit ihren Erhebungen keine Aussage über die Wirksamkeit von Helmen treffen konnten. Es gibt weder stichhaltige Belege für noch gegen.
> 
> Falk D.



Naja, vor dem Hintergrund lehnen sich einige Poster hier aber ganz schön weit aus dem Fenster, wenn sie den Helmnichtträgern mangelnde Intelligenz unterstellen.......


----------



## _robbie_ (26. Februar 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Wo ist in der Gefährdung im Straßenverkehr konkret der Unterschied zwischen einem gemütlich fahrenden Radfahrer und einem Fußgänger???



Als Fußgänger bewegst du dich zumeist auf speziellen "Fußwegen". Dort haben die anderen Teilnehmer eine ähnlich geringe Geschwindigkeit wie du (in Fachkreisen meist Schrittgeschwindigkeit genannt), bei der eine Kollision untereinander rel. unwahrscheinlich, bzw. meist frei von Folgen ist. Straßen überquert der ordentliche Fußgänger nur an Ampeln oder wenn in abschätzbarer Entfernung kein Auto o.ä. kommt.
Als Radfahrer verhält sich das etwas anders. Deine Geschwindigkeit ist wesentlich höher, also irgendwo zwischen 20 und 50km/h, d.h. der Reaktions- und Bremsweg übertrifft den eines Fußgängers deutlich. Deine kinetische Energie  nimmt mit v² zu.  Du nutzt die gleiche Fahrbahn wie Mopeds, Motorräder, Autos und LKWs, die allesamt schneller, schwerer, härter sind und nicht selten in einem Abstand von 50cm an dir vorbeirasen, oder dich beim Abbiegen etc einfach mal ganz übersehen.
Merkst du den Unterschied?!


----------



## Yukio (26. Februar 2008)

Jackie78 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo schon verlässliche Studien zur Wirksamkeit von Fahrradhelmen?


Kein Problem, wieviele brauchst du?
http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/roadsafet...bicyclehelmetsreviewofeffect4726?page=9#a1036


----------



## radastir (26. Februar 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> bestreitest du, dass helme helfen, schwere kopfverletzungen zu vermeiden?



Allerdings!


----------



## The Brian (26. Februar 2008)

Zum Thema Fullface-Helme.
Ich fahre gerne Downhill/Drops und hab´ mir auch schon mal so richtig schön heftig den Schädel eingeschlagen (lebensgefährlich verletzt). Hatte keinen Helm auf, hab da aber auch keinen krassen Move gemacht, sondern bin bloß so eine dumme Steinpiste runtergeheizt....jedenfalls habe ich einen Integralhelm und werde einen Teufel tun, das Ding mit zu karren, wenn ich nur mal`n bißchen rumcruise, mit ein, zwei Bergabhackpassagen. Klar, passieren kann immer was, aber wenn man nicht total stumpf drauf los rast, ist das Risiko zu stürzen,doch wohl verhältnismäßig gering. Mit Sicherheit nehme ich dieses Thema nicht auf die leichte Schulter aber übertreiben muß man es auch nicht.

Im Stadtverkehr sollte man sich auf jeden Fall so `ne Halbschale auf den Kopp schnallen !


----------



## _robbie_ (26. Februar 2008)

radastir schrieb:


> Allerdings!



Und das stützt du auf diesen Link?!


----------



## radastir (26. Februar 2008)

_robbie_ schrieb:


> Und das stützt du auf diesen Link?!



Gefällt Dir DER besser?

Oder DER ?


----------



## _robbie_ (26. Februar 2008)

Hm, wenn du so fragst: Nein


----------



## radastir (26. Februar 2008)

_robbie_ schrieb:


> Hm, wenn du so fragst: Nein



Dann DER ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (26. Februar 2008)

Wie wäre es mit dem: http://miami.uni-muenster.de/servlets/DerivateServlet/Derivate-3573/diss_moellmann.pdf


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Februar 2008)

Hey, hey, langsam kommt mal a bisserl pepp in die Runde.....


----------



## radastir (26. Februar 2008)

@stollenreifenheizer: Für  Deinen "Pansen"


----------



## falkd (26. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem: http://miami.uni-muenster.de/servlets/DerivateServlet/Derivate-3573/diss_moellmann.pdf



Dir ist schon bekannt, dass der Verfasser selbst darauf hinweist, keinen Nachweis über die Unwirksamkeit erbracht zu haben? (Ich setze die Bekanntheit des Unterschieds zwischen Kausalität und Korrelation mal voraus.)

Falk D.


----------



## Jocki (26. Februar 2008)

Für mich ist die Antwort auf die Frage Helm oder nicht ganz einfach: Sollte ich jemals aufgrund eines Fahrradunfalls eine Kopfverletzung mit schwerwiegenden Folgen davontragen, dann möchte ich mir nicht den Rest meines Lebens die Frage stellen müssen: Wäre der Unfall mit Helm glimpflich abgelaufen? Also trage ich beim Biken, Skaten, Klettern, Skifahren einen Helm um im zweifelsfall ein glücklicher sabbernder Idiot zu sein!


----------



## Yukio (26. Februar 2008)

Ist doch eigentlich völlig egal was in einer Studie steht, man muss nur eine gerade passende Studie finden; und diese gefällt Robbie dann vielleicht besser.

Außerdem kann man sich herrlich gegenseitig mit Studien bepflastern.


----------



## tbird (27. Februar 2008)

Jocki schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Antwort auf die Frage Helm oder nicht ganz einfach: Sollte ich jemals aufgrund eines Fahrradunfalls eine Kopfverletzung mit schwerwiegenden Folgen davontragen, dann möchte ich mir nicht den Rest meines Lebens die Frage stellen müssen: Wäre der Unfall mit Helm glimpflich abgelaufen? Also trage ich beim Biken, Skaten, Klettern, Skifahren einen Helm um im zweifelsfall ein glücklicher sabbernder Idiot zu sein!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich völlig egal was in einer Studie steht,...


Wofür zitierst Du dann "Studien"...?



Yukio schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man sich herrlich gegenseitig mit Studien bepflastern.



...das ist doch genau das, was Du hier machst...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. Februar 2008)

radastir schrieb:


> @stollenreifenheizer: Für  Deinen "Pansen"




Ja,ja das tät dir gefallen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (27. Februar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Wofür zitierst Du dann "Studien"...?


Ich zitiere keine Studien, sondern liefere Informationen. Jeder sollte bei diesem Thema gut informiert sein.



Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...das ist doch genau das, was Du hier machst...


Nöö, nicht doch, da hatten doch nur ein paar User nach gefragt...


----------



## zx-10r (27. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ich zitiere keine Studien, sondern liefere Informationen. Jeder sollte bei diesem Thema gut informiert sein.



Den Dogmatikern geht es aber gar nicht um Informationen und Aufklärung...


----------



## OPC565 (27. Februar 2008)

Jocki schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Antwort auf die Frage Helm oder nicht ganz einfach: Sollte ich jemals aufgrund eines Fahrradunfalls eine Kopfverletzung mit schwerwiegenden Folgen davontragen, dann möchte ich mir nicht den Rest meines Lebens die Frage stellen müssen: Wäre der Unfall mit Helm glimpflich abgelaufen? Also trage ich beim Biken, Skaten, Klettern, Skifahren einen Helm um im zweifelsfall ein glücklicher sabbernder Idiot zu sein!



... ...


----------



## tums (27. Februar 2008)

meine meinnung dazu das muss jeder selber wissen man fällt nur einmal richtig aufen kopfe und man ist Behindert oder sogar TOT wer das riskieren will  Bitte ich wer nicht so deppert ohne zu fahren. und aussehen wer achtet schon auf leut mit Helm ich achte auf die dummen Leute ohne


----------



## radastir (27. Februar 2008)

tums schrieb:


> meine meinnung dazu das muss jeder selber wissen man fällt nur einmal richtig aufen kopfe und man ist Behindert oder sogar TOT wer das riskieren will Bitte ich wer nicht so deppert ohne zu fahren...


 
... (Antwort wegen Häme gelöscht)


----------



## Siam (27. Februar 2008)

Gibt es hier eigentlich Helmträger die rauchen???

Nur so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (27. Februar 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich Helmträger die rauchen???
> 
> Nur so.



...oder Autofahren? Messer in der Küche haben? Cola (vermutlich auch noch Light) trinken und mit Natriumglutamat ihre Speisen würzen?
Wenn ich die achso intelektuellen Aussagen und Zitate von manchen Mitglidern lese, weiss ich warum sie das offensichtliche in Frage stellen und kein Helm tragen.


----------



## Yukio (27. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Den Dogmatikern geht es aber gar nicht um Informationen und Aufklärung...


Eigentlich auch klar, denn die könnten nicht mehr angstfrei radfahren, wenn sie vermuten müssten, dass es möglicherweise keinen Unterschied macht, ob sie einen Helm tragen oder nicht.


----------



## OPC565 (27. Februar 2008)

Hi
Hier wird immer nur geschrieben wie schlimm es im falle eines Unfall's ist und das es jeder selber wissen muß ob er sich so einem Risiko ohne Helm zu fahren aussetzt aber was mich an meiner jetzigen Behinderung am meisten stört ist das ich nicht mehr für mich und meine Frau sorgen kann und auch noch von Vater Staat in form von Rente unterstützung erhalte , dazu kommt noch das meine Frau heutzutage fast alle Arbeiten annehmen muß damit wir über die Runden kommen ... das hasse ich am meisten denn es gibt finde ich nicht's schlimmeres als von anderen abhängig zu sein und seinem Partner so zu belasten .. und ich möchte nicht wissen was alleine meine Unfallfolgen für eine Finanzielle belastung für andere (Staat) darstellt (mehrmalige Reha , Ergotherapien , Arztbesuche )!!!!!
Wenn es wirklich so wäre das so ein Unfall nur den Betreffenden belasten würde fände ich eine Helmpflicht auch zu vernachlässigen aber es betrifft immer die Allgemeinheit wenn ein Unfall mit entsprechender Behinderung passiert und alle die immer schreiben Helmpflicht ist Sch..... sollten überlegen das auch sie meine Rente mitfinanzieren müssen ............ 
Ich finde den Aspekt sollte man nicht außer acht lassen denn jeder der schon mal über einen gewollt Arbeitslosen geschimpft hat sollte bedenken das ein Unfall aus achtlosigkeit für mich fast das gleiche ist wie nicht Arbeiten zu wollen ... vieleicht n bißchen zu weit hergeholt aber meine Meinung !!!


----------



## zx-10r (27. Februar 2008)

OPC565 schrieb:


> Hi
> Hier wird immer nur geschrieben wie schlimm es im falle eines Unfall's ist und das es jeder selber wissen muß ob er sich so einem Risiko ohne Helm zu fahren aussetzt aber was mich an meiner jetzigen Behinderung am meisten stört ist das ich nicht mehr für mich und meine Frau sorgen kann und auch noch von Vater Staat in form von Rente unterstützung erhalte , dazu kommt noch das meine Frau heutzutage fast alle Arbeiten annehmen muß damit wir über die Runden kommen ... das hasse ich am meisten denn es gibt finde ich nicht's schlimmeres als von anderen abhängig zu sein und seinem Partner so zu belasten .. und ich möchte nicht wissen was alleine meine Unfallfolgen für eine Finanzielle belastung für andere (Staat) darstellt (mehrmalige Reha , Ergotherapien , Arztbesuche )!!!!!
> Wenn es wirklich so wäre das so ein Unfall nur den Betreffenden belasten würde fände ich eine Helmpflicht auch zu vernachlässigen aber es betrifft immer die Allgemeinheit wenn ein Unfall mit entsprechender Behinderung passiert und alle die immer schreiben Helmpflicht ist Sch..... sollten überlegen das auch sie meine Rente mitfinanzieren müssen ............
> Ich finde den Aspekt sollte man nicht außer acht lassen denn jeder der schon mal über einen gewollt Arbeitslosen geschimpft hat sollte bedenken das ein Unfall aus achtlosigkeit für mich fast das gleiche ist wie nicht Arbeiten zu wollen ... vieleicht n bißchen zu weit hergeholt aber meine Meinung !!!



Das Leben ist nun mal riskant. Meine Vorstellung von Freiheit beeinhaltet nicht, dass vom Staat alles bis ins kleinste geregelt wird. Wenn wir so anfangen wird nach dem rauchen Alkohol verboten. Motorradfahren ist saugefährlich und eh sinnlos, also ebenso abschaffen. Dicke verursachen erhöhte Kosten für  die Allgemeinheit, deshalb stecken wir sie ins Umerziehungslager damit sie gesunde Essgewohnheiten lernen. 

Wehret den Anfängen...


----------



## gurkenfolie (27. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Das Leben ist nun mal riskant. Meine Vorstellung von Freiheit beeinhaltet nicht, dass vom Staat alles bis ins kleinste geregelt wird. Wenn wir so anfangen wird nach dem rauchen Alkohol verboten. Motorradfahren ist saugefährlich und eh sinnlos, also ebenso abschaffen. Dicke verursachen erhöhte Kosten für  die Allgemeinheit, deshalb stecken wir sie ins Umerziehungslager damit sie gesunde Essgewohnheiten lernen.
> 
> Wehret den Anfängen...



eine helmpflicht ist kein verbot

wenn es eine helmpflicht gäbe, würden sich manche leute nicht zu fein für sein, so eine schüssel auf die birne zu setzen.
und wenns wirklich leute vom radeln abhält? who cares?


----------



## zx-10r (27. Februar 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> eine helmpflicht ist kein verbot



Das kommt ganz auf die Sichtweise des Betrachters an. Helmpflicht bedeutet für mich, dass es verboten ist ohne Helm zu fahren.  

Dann muss man aber konsequenterweise auch eine Helmpflicht für Fußgänger fordern, denn deren Schädel ist bei einer Kollision ebenso gefährdet. Mir fallen noch etliche Beispiele ein. Die Frage ist: Wo ziehen wir die Grenze? Und wer entscheidet wo die Grenze ist? Und wer entscheidet wer das entscheiden darf?


----------



## Yukio (27. Februar 2008)

Ach das mit der Helmpflicht ist doch relativ einfach. Einfach einen schlüssigen Nachweis führen, dass das was bringt und beschließen.

Leider passiert dann immer wieder das wie dem Doc aus Münster, da kommen einem einfach 83 verschissene Radfahrer von 603 insgesamt in die Quere, die Kopfverletzungen haben, obwohl sie einen Helm trugen. Egal, die kann man bestimmt irgendwie wegrechnen oder wegdiskutieren.

Ist doch auch völlig egal, ob es weniger Radfahrer bei gleichbleibender Anzahl an Kfz gibt. Die Fahrer dieser Kfz nehmen dann zwar noch weniger Rücksicht auf die übrig gebliebenen lästigen Radfahrer, fahren schneller und gefährlicher, aber das kann den restlichen Radfahrern auf der Straße ja egal sein. Schließlich tragen ja alle einen Helm.


----------



## christian010 (27. Februar 2008)

Ich bin für ein Tempolimit von 10 KMH.
Dann besteht für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer ein nachweislich geringeres Risiko.
Keine Fußgänger werden mehr bedrängt, keine Leinen von Hunden mehr übersehen, damit wäre doch allen geholfen...

Selbstverständlich sollen die Strafen, besonders Punkte dann auf den Führerschein übertragen werden.
Weil Rasen ist total uncool!

Oder noch besser, ein Radführerschein mit Pflicht-versteuerung und versicherung des Rades...


----------



## zx-10r (27. Februar 2008)

christian010 schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein Tempolimit von 10 KMH.
> Dann besteht für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer ein nachweislich geringeres Risiko.
> Keine Fußgänger werden mehr bedrängt, keine Leinen von Hunden mehr übersehen, damit wäre doch allen geholfen...
> 
> ...



Und Kennzeichenpflicht! Vorne und hinten bitte. Damit nicht immer so viele Radler bei Rot über Ampeln oder verkehrt in Einbahnstraßen fahren.


----------



## Yukio (27. Februar 2008)

Das ist jetzt aber schon ein bisschen absurd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dazu hätte ich jetzt aber doch mal eine Frage. Noch vor kurzem durfte man in diesem Forum für Mountainbiker (für die eine Helmpflicht völlig uninteressant ist, da diese off-road belanglos ist) nicht einmal geringste Zweifel anmelden. Und nun? Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass es doch einige gibt, die zumindest Zweifel in Bezug auf Helme haben. Liege ich da richtig? Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (27. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz auf die Sichtweise des Betrachters an. Helmpflicht bedeutet für mich, dass es verboten ist ohne Helm zu fahren.
> 
> Dann muss man aber konsequenterweise auch eine Helmpflicht für Fußgänger fordern, denn deren Schädel ist bei einer Kollision ebenso gefährdet. Mir fallen noch etliche Beispiele ein. Die Frage ist: Wo ziehen wir die Grenze? Und wer entscheidet wo die Grenze ist? Und wer entscheidet wer das entscheiden darf?



schon mal nen fussgänger gesehen der über die motorhaube segelt weil ihm das auto die vorfahrt nimmt? ich nicht. du schon?

schon mal nen fussgänger gesehen der gegen ne offene autotür geht? ich nicht. du schon?

schon mal nen fussgänger gesehen, der mit nem anderen fussgänger zusammenstösst und dann schwerverletzt am boden liegt? ich nicht. du schon?


----------



## zx-10r (27. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber schon ein bisschen absurd



absurd ist mein zweiter Vorname  



> Dazu hätte ich jetzt aber doch mal eine Frage. Noch vor kurzem durfte man in diesem Forum für Mountainbiker (für die eine Helmpflicht völlig uninteressant ist, da diese off-road belanglos ist) nicht einmal geringste Zweifel anmelden. Und nun? Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass es doch einige gibt, die zumindest Zweifel in Bezug auf Helme haben. Liege ich da richtig? Wenn ja, warum?



Zweifel kenne ich nicht! Für mich steht fest, dass ich keinen Helm brauche. Ich bin in 16 Jahren Mountainbike genau 3 mal unfreiwillig abgestiegen - immer beim Bremsen übers Vorderrad - und nie auf den Kopf gefallen. Ein Helm schützt bei einem solchen Sturz weder mein Gesicht noch vor einem möglichen Genickbruch. 

Man kann jetzt argumentieren, dass man daraus natürlich keine Gesetzmäßigkeit ableiten darf. Ebenso darf man aber auch andere bedauerliche Einzelfälle wie OPC565 nicht heranziehen. Fakt ist, dass die Schutzwirkung eines Helms weitaus geringer ist, als hier permanent suggeriert wird. 

Ich weiß nicht wie das bis vor kurzem hier gesehen wurde oder von den meisten noch gesehen wird. Vielleicht war es den Helmgegnern einfach auch nur zu blöd, sich dauernd die gleichen dümmlichen Sprüche und Beleidigungen bei totaler Abwesenheit stichhaltiger Argumente anhören zu müssen.


----------



## Yukio (27. Februar 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> schon mal nen fussgänger gesehen der über die motorhaube segelt weil ihm das auto die vorfahrt nimmt? ich nicht. du schon?


Ich schon, mehrfach. Typischer Fall beim Abbiegen oder an Zebrastreifen oder wenn Fußgänger unachtsam auf die Straße treten. Und auch schon die Körperabdrücke von Kindern in VW T3's. 

Der Rest ist unrealistisch in Bezug auf einen Vergleich Radfahrer und Fußgänger. Das Ergebnis ist aber im Endeffekt gleich, egal wie es zustande kommt.

Auch schon eigene Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet gesammelt?



zx-10r schrieb:


> Für mich steht fest, dass ich keinen Helm brauche.


Nun ja, ich sehe innerhalb dieser Thematik nichts als absolut richtig oder falsch an.


----------



## zx-10r (27. Februar 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> schon mal nen fussgänger gesehen der über die motorhaube segelt weil ihm das auto die vorfahrt nimmt? ich nicht. du schon?
> 
> schon mal nen fussgänger gesehen der gegen ne offene autotür geht? ich nicht. du schon?
> 
> schon mal nen fussgänger gesehen, der mit nem anderen fussgänger zusammenstösst und dann schwerverletzt am boden liegt? ich nicht. du schon?



Schon mal stockbesoffen die Birne am Dach von einem Glühweinstand blutig geschlagen? Du nicht? Ich schon  

Mal ernsthaft: Du willst doch wohl nicht bestreiten, dass gelegentlich Füßgänger mit Autos kollidieren?


----------



## sven-r (27. Februar 2008)

tums schrieb:


> meine meinnung dazu das muss jeder selber wissen man fällt nur einmal richtig aufen kopfe und man ist Behindert oder sogar TOT wer das riskieren will  Bitte ich wer nicht so deppert ohne zu fahren. und aussehen wer achtet schon auf leut mit Helm ich achte auf die dummen Leute ohne



Andere tragen immer einen Helm und bekommen noch nicht einmal Satzzeichen oder Groß-/Kleinschreibung gebacken.
Lässt sich sch..... lesen und bei der Frage wegen Dummheit müssten sich einige an die eigene Nase fassen


----------



## OPC565 (27. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Ebenso darf man aber auch andere bedauerliche Einzelfälle wie OPC565 nicht heranziehen. Fakt ist, dass die Schutzwirkung eines Helms weitaus geringer ist, als hier permanent suggeriert wird.



Also ehrlich gesagt respektier ich eure Meinung aber bei so Äußerungen *fliescht mir der Schlüpper wech* .....

Wenn Du nur mal in Bonn Bad Godesberg in die Reha schauen würdest da laufen HUNDERTE von so Einzelfällen wie mir rum , ich behaupte auch nicht das nur Einzelfälle keinen Unfall haben werden , beide Seiten übertreiben hier ein wenig weil die jeweiligen Leute Ihre Meinung untermauern möchten aber weder wird jeder einen Unfall haben noch sind Unfälle mit dem Bike EINZELFÄLLE !!!


----------



## kettenknecht (27. Februar 2008)

OPC565 schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur mal in Bonn Bad Godesberg in die Reha schauen würdest da laufen HUNDERTE von so Einzelfällen wie mir rum



denke das würde die meisten eher zur besinnung bringen als eine generelle helmpflicht...


----------



## Yukio (27. Februar 2008)

Fakt ist:



falkd schrieb:


> Die Helmgegner führen jetzt sicher ihre drei Standards (Münster...) an. aber im Grunde haben die Studien, die wissenschaftlich sauber waren und korrekte Deduktion benutzten nur festgestellt, dass sie mit ihren Erhebungen keine Aussage über die Wirksamkeit von Helmen treffen konnten. *Es gibt weder stichhaltige Belege für noch gegen.*



oder mit den Worten von Bruce Darnell:
DAS IST DER WAHRHEIT.



kettenknecht schrieb:


> denke das würde die meisten eher zur besinnung bringen als eine generelle helmpflicht...


Das sind aber nicht hunderte von Radfahrern. Ergo: alle müssen einen Helm tragen.


----------



## gurkenfolie (27. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Das sind aber nicht hunderte von Radfahrern. Ergo: alle müssen einen Helm tragen.



reine spekulation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenknecht (27. Februar 2008)

nun yukio ich fahre täglich in der stadt nah am bordstein mit oft verhaltens- und aggressionsgestörten autofahrern neben mir, grad da möchte ich nicht mit der birne auf die bordsteinkante knallen, es kann gut gehen oder auch nicht ich sag mir wenn der arm durch ist das bringt mich nicht um aber bei meiner cpu will ichs einfach nicht riskieren...
trotzdem bin ich gegen einen zwang da druck gegendruck erzeugt bzw. widerwillen ob der staatlichen entmündigung...


----------



## Yukio (27. Februar 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> reine spekulation.



Nein.



OPC565 schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich noch Glück gehabt weil die Leute die ich in meinen Reha's kennengelernt habe waren noch viel schlimmer dran (großteil Kopfverletzungen,viele mit dem Rad ) da hab ich auch gesehen das ich nicht die AUSNAHME bin !!!





kettenknecht schrieb:


> nun yukio ich fahre täglich in der stadt nah am bordstein mit oft verhaltens- und aggressionsgestörten autofahrern neben mir,


Da fahre ich auch. Während der rush-hour. So schlimm empfinde ich es nicht.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. Februar 2008)

@zx-10r

Man kann jetzt argumentieren, dass man daraus natürlich keine Gesetzmäßigkeit ableiten darf. Ebenso darf man aber auch andere bedauerliche Einzelfälle wie OPC565 nicht heranziehen. Fakt ist, dass die Schutzwirkung eines Helms weitaus geringer ist, als hier permanent suggeriert wird.


Ich sags ja ungern und auch auf die Gefahr hin das mich jetzt einige gern zerrupfen würden, aber der Kollege hat recht....
Also ich weiß nicht wie ich 30 Jahre ohne Helm aufm Rad überleben konnte, bin nie sehr viel auf die Fratz´geflogen aber wenn dann meist richtig.....aber ich lebe noch und erfreu mich bester Gesundheit.
Ich zieh ja auch nur weil ich mir ein paarmal die Knie aufgedotzt hab keine Protektoren an, also so ein Unfug aber auch.....
Und es wird sich an der Tatsache das ich dieses bescheuerte Ding nur bei Rennen, RTF´s oder sonstigen Veranstaltungen aufsetzen werde nix ändern.


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht wie ich 30 Jahre ohne Helm aufm Rad überleben konnte, bin nie sehr viel auf die Fratz´geflogen aber wenn dann meist richtig.....aber ich lebe noch und erfreu mich bester Gesundheit......



schnallst dich im auto auch nicht an??? früher als alles aus holz war gabs ja noch keine gurte.

im ernst, dieses "früher ging das schon immer so!" geschwafel macht mich echt krank. egal ob auf dem rad, der baustelle oder sonstwo. und zeiten in denen helme irgendwie uncool wirken sind ja auch vorbei, es gibt jedenfalls keinen rationellen grund auf diese schutzmaßnahem zu verzichten.


----------



## radastir (27. Februar 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Schon mal stockbesoffen die Birne am Dach von einem Glühweinstand blutig geschlagen? Du nicht? Ich schon



Was trägst Du beim Saufen auch keinen Helm, Du Vollpfosten! 
Das muß ich wieder über meine Krankenkassenbeiträge bezahlen!!!


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (27. Februar 2008)

kettenknecht schrieb:


> denke das würde die meisten eher zur besinnung bringen als eine generelle helmpflicht...



das ist wohl war. 
es wurden einige radarkontrollen durchgeführt. kfz-führer, welche die höchstgeschwindigkeit überschritten, wurden wie üblich sofort angehalten (landstraße). aber anstatt sie gebührenpflichtig zu verwarnen, bzw. die daten für eine ordnungswidrigkeitenanzeige aufzunehmen, mußten sie sich in einem zelt neben der fahrbahn einen film über unfälle mit schwerstverletzten und toten ansehen, bei denen unangepaßte geschwindigkeit die unfallursache war.
nachfolgende radarkontrollen zeigten, dass die verstöße über einen längeren zeitraum zurück gegangen waren als nach "üblichen" kontrollen mit den standadisierten folgemaßnahmen.
diese maßnahme wurde nur an unfallschwerpunkten durchgeführt.
mit der realität konfrontiert zu werden ist wirkungsvoller als zig studien, bzw. an den geldbeutel zu gehen.

mfg
frank

dies ist kein beitrag zu pro oder contra radhelm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. Februar 2008)

@Maggo 

Nun vielleicht kennst du ja die Pps. Die da lautet: "Bist du vor 1978 geboren" da stehen nämlich sehr wahre Sachen drin obwohl ich denke das du noch sehr jung bist....
solltest du mal lesen dann weißt du auch warum ich auf so manchen Quatsch den manche hier verzapfen so grantig reagiere.....
Bin nämlich nicht grundsätzlich gegen das Teil absolut nicht, habe nur was gegen die Art und Weise wie hier manch andere einem versuchen ihre Meinung aufzudrücken.
Und für ne Helmpflicht bin ich schon gar nicht denn was verboten ist reizt noch mehr....


----------



## Yukio (27. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Nun vielleicht kennst du ja die Pps. Die da lautet: "Bist du vor 1978 geboren"
> solltest du mal lesen dann weißt du auch warum ich auf so manchen Quatsch den manche hier verzapfen so grantig reagiere.....
> Bin nämlich nicht grundsätzlich gegen das Teil absolut nicht, habe nur was gegen die Art und Weise wie hier manch andere einem versuchen ihre Meinung aufzudrücken.


Immer schön locker bleiben. Schließlich wartet hier keiner mit einer rationalen Begründung, geschweige denn mit Argumenten oder gar Fakten auf. Alles nur Mutmaßungen und Geschwafel. Schlimmstenfalls erzählt dir einer was von einer Melone im Helm, ein MRT der Melone hat aber noch niemand gesehen.

Lustigerweise kann es auch jedem egal sein wie du dich entscheidest, die Auswirkungen deiner Entscheidung sind nicht messbar, sondern existieren nur in der Vorstellung von Menschen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. Februar 2008)

@yukio

Ach ist doch wahr, wenn ich so manche Sprüche hier lese wirds mir schwindlig, vorallem mit was für einer Agressivtät teilweise hier argumentiert wird so nach dem Motto:
Mit dir fahr ich nicht oder hat doch irgendwo einer gesagt, du müßtest dir mal richtig den Hirnkasten einrennen in einem ähnlichen Wortlaut aber mit der selben Bedeutung....
Auf so Sprüche und niveaulose Zeitgenossen kann ich verzichten.
Sinn des Freds war es doch festzustellen wer mit oder ohne Deckel fährt aber nicht um andere zu beschimpfen wenn sie ohne fahren.....seh ich richtig oder nicht....
Diskussion hin oder her aber immer anständig bleiben.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (27. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> ....Mit dir fahr ich nicht ....
> 
> da hast du recht. in unserer radgruppe, egal ob wir mit dem mtb oder rr unterwegs sind, darf ohne helm keiner mitfahren. sozusagen "unstaatliche helmpflicht"
> aber es wird ja auch keiner gezwungen bei uns mitzufahren
> ...


----------



## arseburn (27. Februar 2008)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt völlig am Thema vorbei argumentiere, aber ich hatte weder die Laune noch die Geduld, mir die gesamten 63 Seiten durchzulesen. Aber was mir partout nicht in den Kopf will, ist die Tatsache, dass diverse Forenmitglieder behaupten, dass ein Helm nicht vor (schweren) Kopfverletzungen schützt.
Dass ein 100%iger Schutz nicht gewähleistet werden kann ist ja wohl (hoffentlich) klar. Darum macht ein Helm (und eine Helmpflicht zwangläufig auch) trotzdem Sinn. Um es ganz Simpel zu formulieren: Energie verwschindet nicht einfach. Das ist Fakt. Trifft ein Objekt (Schädel) auf ein anderes Objekt (Asphalt), so muss dies ja zwangläufig unter dem Einfluss von Energie auf mindestens eins der Objekte geschehen. Die Objekte kollidieren...und dann? Richtig, die Energie muss irgenwo hin...ein Ball würde wieder viel Energie mitnehmen und wieder hochspringen. Der Kopf des Radfahrers macht das leider nicht und bricht im Schlimmsten Fall. Da es nur einen klitzeklitzeklitzeminiwinni Teil an Energie benötigt, der zwischen Schädelbruch und nicht-Schädelbruch entscheidet, kann ein Helm mit seiner "Styroporschicht" schützen...und diese Tatsache alleine sollte doch ausreichen, um diese Diskussion zu beenden.
Ich habe jetzt wahrscheinlich auf lächerliche,laienhafte Art etwas erzählt, was ihr eh schon alle wisst, aber warum wird hier dann noch geredet? Warum habt ihr was gegen eine Helmpflicht?Weil ihr Euch in Eurer Freiheit eingeschrenkt fühlt? Ich fühle mich auch durch den Leinenzwang für meinen Kampfhund im Park in meiner Freiheit eingeschrenkt, ER tut ja nimandem was, es sind nur die anderen Kampfhunde die beissen....
Fällt Euch was auf? Ist genauso unlogisch wie Eure Argumentation. Es geht darum präventiv zu handeln; Ihr tut dem Staat, dem Steuerzahler und evtl. der Famillie kein Gefallen, wenn ihr unnötig zum Pflegefall werdet. Nur weil der Helm, den ihr nicht getragen habt, den Teil kinetischer Energie absorbiert hätte, der Euren Schädel zum brechen gebracht hat.


----------



## tbird (28. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Und für ne Helmpflicht bin ich schon gar nicht denn was verboten ist reizt noch mehr....



hm .... desshalb tragen also fast alle motorradfahrer keinen helm oder?

(wer ironie findet darf sie behalten).


----------



## Maggo (28. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @Maggo
> 
> Nun vielleicht kennst du ja die Pps. Die da lautet: "Bist du vor 1978 geboren" da stehen nämlich sehr wahre Sachen drin obwohl ich denke das du noch sehr jung bist....
> solltest du mal lesen dann weißt du auch warum ich auf so manchen Quatsch den manche hier verzapfen so grantig reagiere.....
> ...



vor 78. auf den rest geht ich nicht ein, wir teilen nicht annähernd dasselbe niveau.


----------



## OPC565 (28. Februar 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr was gegen eine Helmpflicht?Weil ihr Euch in Eurer Freiheit eingeschrenkt fühlt? Ich fühle mich auch durch den Leinenzwang für meinen Kampfhund im Park in meiner Freiheit eingeschrenkt, ER tut ja nimandem was, es sind nur die anderen Kampfhunde die beissen....
> Fällt Euch was auf? Ist genauso unlogisch wie Eure Argumentation. Es geht darum präventiv zu handeln; Ihr tut dem Staat, dem Steuerzahler und evtl. der Famillie kein Gefallen, wenn ihr unnötig zum Pflegefall werdet. Nur weil der Helm, den ihr nicht getragen habt, den Teil kinetischer Energie absorbiert hätte, der Euren Schädel zum brechen gebracht hat.



.....Du sprichst mir aus der Seele denn jeder der glaubt ein Helm würde Ihn einschränken der müßte erst mal mit ner Behinderung leben .........

Und trotzdem verstehe ich die Leute die sagen zum "in die Stadt fahren zieh ich keinen auf"


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> ... nur Mutmaßungen und Geschwafel.


Zun Glück heben sich Deine Beiträge davon wohltuend ab, z. B....


Yukio schrieb:


> ... die Auswirkungen deiner Entscheidung sind nicht messbar, sondern existieren nur in der Vorstellung von Menschen.


----------



## bronks (28. Februar 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> ... Darum macht ein Helm (und eine Helmpflicht zwangläufig auch) trotzdem Sinn ...


Eine Helmpflicht für sportliches Fahren würde sicher Sinn machen, aber nicht eine allgemeine Helmpflicht, denn für sehr viele Leute ist die Radlfahrt in die Arbeit, zum Bäcker, zum Einkaufen, in die Kneipe zum Saufen die einzige gesundheitfördernde Bewegung, die den müden Kreislauf in schwung bringt. 

Bei der Entscheidung für oder gegen die allgemeine Helmpflicht geht es um die Abwägung, was für das gesundheitliche Befinden des Volkes die richtige Entscheidung wäre. Wenn jetzt 70% der Leute (was lt. Umfragen anzunehmen ist) die vor meinem Bürofenster heute mit dem Radl vorbeigefahren sind, sich wegen einer Helmpflicht, statt dem Radln einfach in den Bus oder in die Bahn setzen, dann wird das Folgen haben, neben denen ein paar seltene und vereinzelte Schädelbrüche lächerlich wirken werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (28. Februar 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Eine Helmpflicht für sportliches Fahren würde sicher Sinn machen, aber nicht eine allgemeine Helmpflicht, denn für sehr viele Leute ist die Radlfahrt in die Arbeit, zum Bäcker, zum Einkaufen, in die Kneipe zum Saufen die einzige gesundheitfördernde Bewegung, die den müden Kreislauf in schwung bringt.
> 
> Bei der Entscheidung für oder gegen die allgemeine Helmpflicht geht es um die Abwägung, was für das gesundheitliche Befinden des Volkes die richtige Entscheidung wäre. Wenn jetzt 70% der Leute (was lt. Umfragen anzunehmen ist) die vor meinem Bürofenster heute mit dem Radl vorbeigefahren sind, sich wegen einer Helmpflicht, statt dem Radln einfach in den Bus oder in die Bahn setzen, dann wird das Folgen haben, neben denen ein paar seltene und vereinzelte Schädelbrüche lächerlich wirken werden.



Es ist natürlich ein schmaler Grad, auf dem man hier wandert;und ich möchte auch nicht zwangsläufig der Politiker sein, der die ganzen "Modeopfer" und "meineFrisurwirdplattgedrückt,darumtragichkeinenHelm"-Vertreter dazu zwingt, einen Helm aufzusetzten,nur um bei den nächsten Wahlen die Quittung dafür zu bekommen. 
Klar ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Tante Kähte und Oma Hansen auf ihrer morgendlichen Brötchentour mit dem Kopf sonstwo gegenfahren, sehr gering. Klar ist auch, dass viele Leute mit nem Helm aufm Kopf bescheuert aussehen.
Aber wir leben im Chaos und auch ein Sturz mit 10 km/h kann echt beschissen ausgehen...im ungünstigsten Fall.
Argumente wie: Dadruch erwecken wir den Eindruck, dass Fahrradfahren gefährlich sei, wodurch weniger Leute Fahrradfahren werden, lasse ich nicht gelten. Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass 95% aller Fahrradfahrer im Kindesalter das Radfahren gelernt haben (oder lernen werden). Von daher wissen sie entweder, wie gefährlich Fahrradfahren ist und was auf sie zukommt, oder sie werden von klein auf an daran gewöhnt, einen Helm zu tragen. 
Auch dass Leute aus "kosmetischen" Gründen, dann lieber den Bus nehmen, ist glaube ich an den Haaren herbeigezogen...und wenn dem so sein sollteann steht es A) sehr schlecht um unsere komplexbeladene Gesellschaft und daran ist mit Sicherheit keine Helmpflicht Schuld und B) alles ist eine Sache der Gewöhnung. Das wiederum sieht man daran, dass ihr überhaupt alle noch in Deutschland lebt; bekanntermaßen das Land mit den meisten Gesetzten, die euch doch "ach so doll in Eurer Freiheit einschränken müssten".


----------



## Yukio (28. Februar 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Aber was mir partout nicht in den Kopf will, ist die Tatsache, dass diverse Forenmitglieder behaupten, dass ein Helm nicht vor (schweren) Kopfverletzungen schützt.



Die Schweizer haben das ganz gut zusammengefasst: http://www.ecoglobe.ch/velo/d/velohelm.htm


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> ...http://www.ecoglobe.ch/velo/d/velohelm.htm


Irgendwleche Schwachmaten veröffentlichen irgend etwas im netz - und schon glauben alle daran...


----------



## arseburn (28. Februar 2008)

Ich hab das mal eben schnell überflogen und muss leider eingestehen, dass einiges davon auf den ersten Blick einleuchtend klingt. Das Problem dabei ist aber auch, dass es alles Hypothesen sind. Die paar Zahlen und Studien, die aus 3 Ländern stammen und denen nur wenige Probanden zu Grunde lagen, sind ein wenig lachhaft und kein Stück representativ.
Auch das Argument: "Abgesehen von der reinen Physik wird auch damit argumentiert, dass die Menschheit das Herunterfallen von allen möglichen Dingen seit Jahrtausenden geübt habe und den Kopf instinktiv zu schützen wisse, was aber schlechter klappt, wenn man diesen künstlich vergrössert und beschwert.", ist witzig...also ob der Mensch seit jahrtausenden mit 50 km/h auf asphaltierten Strassen fährt. Der Mensch übt das fallen seit jahrtausenden aus dem Lauf heraus, ok...aber es macht einen riesen Unterschied ob man mit 20km/h auf Waldboden fällt oder mit 50 km/h aus einer "unnatürlichen" fahrposition, quasi mit dem Kopf vorran auf den Asphalt knallt. Um dort entsprechend reagieren zu können, und den Kopf zu Schützen, bräuchte man die Reflexe eines Zaunkönigs, oder eben einen Helm, der nunmal Energie absorbiert. 
Und warum gibt es beim Inlineskaten so viele Hinterkopfverletzungen? Sie befinden sich bei dieser Sportart sogar in aufrechter Position, also sogar eher "artgerecht" und angeblich seit Jahrtausenden trainiert.
"Helmtragende verunfallen eher. Der Kopf wird mit Helm grösser und schwerer, was nicht gut für das Gleichgewicht ist. Wer einen Helm trägt, dreht den Kopf langsamer und sieht weniger. Und der Kopf wird wärmer, sodass man langsamer reagiert. Alles Kleinigkeiten, auf die es gerade dann ankommt, wenn sich entscheidet, ob man nun stürzt oder nicht."
Finde ich auch super...also sind Menschen mit großen Köpfen und langen, schweren Haaren benachteiligt? Ich glaube, wer eine intakte Nackenmuskulatur hat, kann ein paar Hundert Gramm mehr auf dem Kopf ohne Probleme "adaptieren". Wenn die Formel 1 Piloten in ihren Karren sitzen und bei brüllender Hitze im Cockpit mit 300 km/h durch die Gegnd sausen, müssten sie ja quasi manövrierunfähig und ohne Reaktionsvermögen sein, grade wenn sie irgenwo im Süden und dann noch im Sommer unterwegs sind, mit ihren unbelüfteten Helmen; wenn das schon bei "leichtbau" Rennradhelmen so ins Gewicht schlägt. Ausserdem sind am Äquator lebende Menschen generell langsamer in ihrer Reaktionszeit, als nordische Völker 
Naja, sehr oberflächlich zum Teil und nicht wirklich durchdacht.


----------



## Yukio (28. Februar 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal eben schnell überflogen und muss leider eingestehen, dass einiges davon auf den ersten Blick einleuchtend klingt. Das Problem dabei ist aber auch, dass es alles Hypothesen sind.


Tja, so ist das nun einmal. Keiner kann mit eindeutigen Fakten aufwarten, so bleibt eben alles hypothetisch und das im Jahre 2008.

Deswegen bleibt es bei dem bereits so vortrefflich Formulierten:


falkd schrieb:


> Die Helmgegner führen jetzt sicher ihre drei Standards (Münster...) an. aber im Grunde haben die Studien, die wissenschaftlich sauber waren und korrekte Deduktion benutzten nur festgestellt, dass sie mit ihren Erhebungen keine Aussage über die Wirksamkeit von Helmen treffen konnten. *Es gibt weder stichhaltige Belege für noch gegen.*


----------



## _robbie_ (28. Februar 2008)

D.h. am Ende muß man sich wohl doch selbst mal Gedanken machen, furchtbar!  Für mich heißt die: Wenn ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin und, aus welchem Grund auch immer, mit Tempo 30-50 einen fetten Head-to-Ground hinlege, dann möchte ich die 3cm Styropor zwischen mir und dem Boden nicht missen...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> vor 78. auf den rest geht ich nicht ein, wir teilen nicht annähernd dasselbe niveau.



Naja wenn du also denkst ich hätte kein Niveau dann kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen.....kann ich auch mit leben, sorry.


----------



## Yukio (28. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Naja wenn du also denkst ich hätte kein Niveau dann kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen.....kann ich auch mit leben, sorry.


Na ja, vielleicht ist dein Niveau aber auch einfach zu hoch. Eins ist doch aber klar, wenn es an Fakten und Argumenten fehlt mit denen man seine Ansichten begründen könnte, ist der Rest Glauben. Und fundamentalistische Gläubige wünschen Andersdenkenden -und dazu gehört jeder leiseste Zweifel an deren Glauben- die Pest, das Fegefeuer, Schwefel und Hölle, schwere Verletzungen oder gar den Tod an den Leib. Das war schon immer so. 

Eine andere Erklärung kann ich dir für diverse Verwünschungen und Reaktionen leider nicht anbieten. Ich wollte dem nächsten der mir einen Sturz mit Verletzungen wünscht -immerhin wäre das mein 38. - 42. - zum Namenspaten für diesen Sturz ernennen. Also z. B. den Stollenreifenheizer-Gedenk-Sturz.


----------



## Siam (28. Februar 2008)

Es ist doch nur so, daß den nicht-Helmträgern Bungeejumping, Basejumping, Houserunning und was nicht alles einfach viel zu ungefährlich ist. Erst wenn man mit dem Rad ohne Helm am Mainradweg fährt gibt das den untimativen Adrenalinkick! Die allgegenwärtige Gefahr ist der Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (28. Februar 2008)

einfache lösung.

fahrt ohne helm und geht sterben
fahrt mit helm und geht rollstuhl


----------



## radastir (28. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Na ja, vielleicht ist dein Niveau aber auch einfach zu hoch. Eins ist doch aber klar, wenn es an Fakten und Argumenten fehlt mit denen man seine Ansichten begründen könnte, ist der Rest Glauben. Und fundamentalistische Gläubige wünschen Andersdenkenden -und dazu gehört jeder leiseste Zweifel an deren Glauben- die Pest, das Fegefeuer, Schwefel und Hölle, schwere Verletzungen oder gar den Tod an den Leib. Das war schon immer so.
> 
> Eine andere Erklärung kann ich dir für diverse Verwünschungen und Reaktionen leider nicht anbieten. Ich wollte dem nächsten der mir einen Sturz mit Verletzungen wünscht -immerhin wäre das mein 38. - 42. - zum Namenspaten für diesen Sturz ernennen. Also z. B. den Stollenreifenheizer-Gedenk-Sturz.



Vielleicht wirds damit ja leichter (also mir hats jedenfalls Trost gespendet).

Na, es sind halt 250 Jahre Aufklärung nicht bei jedem angekommen.

Es geht den Radikalen hier (wie ebenfalls beim Veganerthread) auch wohl nur drum, sich moralisch über andere (Stichwort hier:"Sozialschmarotzer") zu erheben.

BTW: Haben 3cm Styropor (sic!) eigentlich eine signifikante Schutzwirkung bei solchen Diskussionen?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Na ja, vielleicht ist dein Niveau aber auch einfach zu hoch. Eins ist doch aber klar, wenn es an Fakten und Argumenten fehlt mit denen man seine Ansichten begründen könnte, ist der Rest Glauben. Und fundamentalistische Gläubige wünschen Andersdenkenden -und dazu gehört jeder leiseste Zweifel an deren Glauben- die Pest, das Fegefeuer, Schwefel und Hölle, schwere Verletzungen oder gar den Tod an den Leib. Das war schon immer so.
> 
> Eine andere Erklärung kann ich dir für diverse Verwünschungen und Reaktionen leider nicht anbieten. Ich wollte dem nächsten der mir einen Sturz mit Verletzungen wünscht -immerhin wäre das mein 38. - 42. - zum Namenspaten für diesen Sturz ernennen. Also z. B. den Stollenreifenheizer-Gedenk-Sturz.



Witzbold......wenn du so viel wie du auf den appel gefallen bist, wie du sagst, dann solltest du dir vielleicht ne andere Sportart suchen....hmmm....denn dann könnte radeln zu gefährlich für dich sein.
Vielleicht Krafttraining, aber halt da könnt einem ja ne Hantel aufn Fuß fallen.
Ist nicht persönlich gemeint, denke aber das vieles überbewertet wird.
Ich steh halt nicht so auf Übertreibungen, denke es gibt wichtigere dinge als sich drüber aufzuregen ob einer nen Helm trägt oder nicht.


----------



## The Brian (28. Februar 2008)

Man ! Wir wollen doch alle erwachsene und mündige Bürger sein.
Wie kann`s da angehn, daß man eine Vorschrift für das Tragen von Helmen braucht ?
Wer sich auf`s Rad schwingt, durch die Pampa heizt und der Meinung ist, er brauche keinen Helm, soll auch ohne Fahren dürfen.
Ich finde man sollte trennen (wurde das in diesem Thread schon erwähnt?) zwischen Stadt/Strassenverkehr und Wegen außerhalb der Ortschaft.
Denn eine Helmpflicht auf Wald- und Wiesenwegen (verdammt, ich komm nicht auf den Überbegriff) kann ja wohl kein Ernst sein.
...und zu Yukios Bails: Wer viel rumprobiert, den hauts auch öfter mal durch die Gegend - muß ja nicht bedeuten, daß es jedesmal der Megakillertodessturz ist.


----------



## DeltaFlyer (28. Februar 2008)

Sobald ich einen optisch passenden Helm (der natürlich auch ein gewisses Maß an Sicherheit hat) gefunden habe, kauf ich mir einen.

(und ich suche derzeit nach einem Helm, während mein Bike die nächsten Tage bei mir eintrifft)

Ich hatte zwar noch nie wirklich einen schlimmen Unfall, genau genommen noch gar keinen, aber mich wirds auch irgendwann mal erwischen und dann habe ich lieber einen Helm auf als gar keinen.

Mir ist es egal ob eine Helmpflicht eingeführt wird oder nicht. Wenn jemand keinen Helm tragen will, weil er uncool aussieht oder stört oder oder oder und hat dann einen Unfall mit schweren Kopfverletzungen, da sag ich dann nur "selbst schuld".

Ich werd jedenfalls mit nem Helm fahren.


----------



## Yukio (28. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Witzbold......wenn du so viel wie du auf den appel gefallen bist, wie du sagst, dann solltest du dir vielleicht ne andere Sportart suchen....hmmm....denn dann könnte radeln zu gefährlich für dich sein.


Nein, nein, so darf man das nicht sehen. Für mich war Mountainbiken immer eine "harte" Sportart, bei der ich bereit bin auch Risiken einzugehen, also riskant zu fahren. Das führt natürlich dazu, dass man sich auch das ein oder andere mal einfach auf die Nase legt. Nicht alles gelingt einem immer so wie man es beabsichtigt. Das ist auch gar nicht weiter schlimm und gehört mit dazu. 

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Situationen, die man einfach nicht voraussehen kann, beispielsweise 1x Sturz auf geschmolzener und wieder gefrorener Schneedecke=Eis, da hat man keine Chance und sieht es auch vorher nicht. Immerhin war ich da über 30 km/h schnell. Ein weiteres mal habe ich eine solche Eisfläche frühzeitig gesehen und mich vorher geworfen. Besser kontrolliert fallen als unkontrolliert mit hoher Geschwindigkeit. Usw.

Die letzten beiden Stürze waren auch lustig:
Ich wollte unbedingt mit meinen 60 mm Supermoto Slicks durch eine Kurve auf einem Schotterweg driften, dass konnte natürlich nur schief gehen und endete in einer Staubwolke.
Der letzte Sturz war total blöd, in einer Baustelle mit 25 mm Slicks über einen Schlauch gefahren und patsch, ist mir das Vorderrad abgeschmiert.

Bisher habe ich es immer geschafft diese Stürze lässig und locker abzufangen. Verletzungen habe ich bis auf ein paar verstauchte Handgelenke, ein paar Abschürfungen und blaue Flecke nie gehabt. Ich bin sogar schon mal auf den Kopf gefallen, natürlich auf das Kinn, wo sonst, bis auf eine kurze Bewusstlosigkeit blieb auch das ohne Folgen.

Wer nicht nass werden will, darf bei Regen nicht nach draußen gehen. Wer hinfällt, sollte gute Reflexe und eine entsprechende Technik haben. 

Auf Straßen hingegen sollte man alles tun, um jede Eigengefährdung zu vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zx-10r (28. Februar 2008)

> Auf Straßen hingegen sollte man alles tun, um jede Eigengefährdung zu vermeiden.



Stimmt! Ich habe mir beim Motorradfahren angewöhnt immer so zu fahren als wäre ich unsichtbar. Und mit dem MTB im Straßenverkehr kann das auch nicht schaden.


----------



## The Brian (28. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad im Strassenverkehr unterwegs bin habe ich auch Angst (bin selber Autofahrer). Da kommen soviele Faktoren zusammen auf die ich überhaupt keinen Einfluss habe. Da kann ich noch so ordentlich fahren, ich fühl mich da trotzdem nicht sicher - und ich würde mich auch mit einem Halbschalenhelm nicht sicherer fühlen. Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass mein
Rad nicht verkehrssicher ist (kein Licht, keine Klingel, etc).


----------



## christian010 (28. Februar 2008)

@Yukio
Ne doofe Frage:
Vor welchen Verletzungen hätte Dich da ein Helm bewahrt?

Ernsthafte Gründe gegen den Kauf eines Helmes:
1. Der Preis (ein guter 50 - über 100 Euro, als Student ist das schon heftig für ein bisschen Styropor)
2. Ich fände das mehr als nur widerlich, wenn ich das eingeschweisselte, stinkende mit Haaren verklebte Ding nach nem Halben Jahr wieder benutzen müsste. Igitt! 
Da fühle ich mich, als würde ich ein halbes Jahr die Unterwäsche nicht wechseln.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. Februar 2008)

Na jaaa meistens fahr ich ja auch "mit" aber ab und an... hmm da hab ich halt keine Lust auf das Ding......
Aber tendenziell hab ich mir wenn dann überhaupt alles andere aufgedotzt, nur nicht den Kopf......schätze Glück gehabt, oder aber gekonnt gefallen....(Fallschule).


----------



## ThK (28. Februar 2008)

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall einen Helm besorgen ...
Es ist ja nicht zu verneinen das es Stürze gibt bei den ein Helm sehr schützend ist ... 
Und soooo hässlich sind die Dinge ja doch nicht !


----------



## christian010 (28. Februar 2008)

Ist es auch nicht.
Nur mir hätte bisher ein Helm keinerlei Verletzungen erspart, zumindest so ein Styropordeckel.
Denn Gesicht und ein Teil des Hinterkopfes wird nicht geschützt, vor allem, wenn der Helm nicht perfekt sitzt. Aber wer fährt schon mit nem Integralhelm im Hochsommer in der City rum? Und gerade da ist der Untergrund hart und verzeiht nichts.

Und eigentlich immer versucht man sich doch automatisch mit den Händen abzufangen und fast niemand hat dann Handschuhe an, da hilft ein Helm halt wenig.
Wären Handschuhe mit Reibungs-Polster nicht sinnvoller, besonders bei Rollsplitt?
Und vielleicht bei Kindern Knie und Ellenbogenschützer, wie beim Innlinern?


----------



## radastir (28. Februar 2008)

christian010 schrieb:


> Wären Handschuhe mit Reibungs-Polster nicht sinnvoller, besonders bei Rollsplitt?



In der kalten Jahreszeit sind Downhillhandschuhe ganz gut


----------



## christian010 (28. Februar 2008)

Genau so
Muss ja nicht ganz so massiv sein. 
Also seit ich die hab, friere ich überall, nur nicht an den Händen.
Und vor Handverletzungen haben die mich auch schon öfters bewahrt.
Gut, im Sommer werd ich kurze nehmen.

Und vor Allem traut man sich damit auch kräftig auf dem Teer zu seine überschüssige Bewegungsenergie in Wärmeenergie umzuwandeln


----------



## John Rico (29. Februar 2008)

christian010 schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Gründe gegen den Kauf eines Helmes:
> 1. Der Preis (ein guter 50 - über 100 Euro, als Student ist das schon heftig für ein bisschen Styropor)
> 2. Ich fände das mehr als nur widerlich, wenn ich das eingeschweisselte, stinkende mit Haaren verklebte Ding nach nem Halben Jahr wieder benutzen müsste. Igitt!
> Da fühle ich mich, als würde ich ein halbes Jahr die Unterwäsche nicht wechseln.



1. Ein wirklich gutes Argument, wenn man sich auf einem Sportgerät im vierstelligen Bereich durch die Gegend bewegt ...
2. Auch Helmpolster kann man waschen und wenn du so extremen Haarausfall hast, solltest du mal über Alpezin (heißt das so?) o.ä. nachdenken.

Nicht persönlich nehmen!  
Aber mal im Ernst: Das einzige, was momentan bewiesen ist, ist, dass nicht bewiesen ist. Wobei man auch einbeziehen muss, dass alle Studien sich ausschließlich auf den Straßenverkehr beziehen und wir im Wald zum Teil ganz andere Situationen haben, die bisher keine Studie berücksichtigt!

Ich kann nur sagen, ich fahr weiter mit, was ihr macht, ist mir relativ egal.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## The Brian (29. Februar 2008)

Das so`n Helm "uncool" aussieht ist ja kein Argument. Es gibt da einen Haufen stylischer Teile. Wobei der Preis schon eine Rolle spielt. Extra einen kaufen, nur weil man mit seinem Klepper zur Uni oder ins Büro rüberrollen möchte ? Wäre bei einer Helmplicht nötig. Der allerbilligste Schrotthelm (bzw. gebraucht) kommt auf keinen Fall in Frage (sonst könnte man sich ja auch einen Papierhut aufsetzen), also würde es wohl doch ins Geld gehen.
Was anderes isses wenn man Downhill/Freeridemäßig unterwegs ist. Da sitzt man dann wirklich auf einem Sportgerät, welches im vierstelligen Eurobereich liegt und da sollte die Kohle für`n gescheiten Integralhelm auch noch mit dabei sein. Das bedeutet bei einer Helmpflicht, müßte eigentlich jedem Bike ein Helm beiliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (29. Februar 2008)

ach das geld lass ich als argument nicht gelten. fÃ¼r 40 bis 60â¬ bekommt man schon ordentlich aussehende, leichte halbschalen ...

da kost bei manchen die uhr am handgelenk DEUTLICH mehr ...


----------



## OPC565 (29. Februar 2008)

DeltaFlyer schrieb:


> Sobald ich einen optisch passenden Helm (der natürlich auch ein gewisses Maß an Sicherheit hat) gefunden habe, kauf ich mir einen.
> 
> (und ich suche derzeit nach einem Helm, während mein Bike die nächsten Tage bei mir eintrifft)



Mit der Optik war auch ein Prob. von mir , hab jetzt den Giro Hex bei Rose mal anprobiert der sieht gar nicht so verkehrt aus ! Habe noch nen Giro MX aber da ist das BJ. 04 also nicht mehr sicher !!
Ich weiß passt jetzt nicht zum Thema aber man will ja auch nicht SCH.... aussehen!!


----------



## OPC565 (29. Februar 2008)

christian010 schrieb:


> @Yukio
> Ne doofe Frage:
> Vor welchen Verletzungen hätte Dich da ein Helm bewahrt?
> 
> ...



zu 1. Meine Medikamente und Anwendungen kosten mich alleine 120 im Monat!!
zu 2. Warmes Wasser und leichtes Reinigungsmittel .... oder lässt Du Dich auch nur trocknen nach dem Du durchgeschwitzt bist ????????


----------



## Jonez (29. Februar 2008)

Mit 12 dachte ich auch noch ein Helm wäre "uncool"
Heute lächelt man nur noch über die präpubertären Anti-Helm fahrer.

Als Sanitäter hat man dann später mal die tolle Aufgabe solche "ohne Helm bin ich genau so sicher wie mit..." Menschen vom Trail zu kratzen.

Es ist jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich. Aber es muss immer erst etwas schwerwiegendes passieren, damit der Mensch lernt.


----------



## bronks (29. Februar 2008)

The Brian schrieb:


> Das so`n Helm "uncool" aussieht ist ja kein Argument. ...


Wer schon damit ein Problem hat ... ...

Argument ist, wie man aussieht, nachdem man den Helm abgenommen hat und ob sich ein schickes Mädl mit Ihrer vom Helm zerfetzten Frisur, so ins Kaffe, Kino, Schwimmbad ... ... Arbeit setzt.


----------



## Siam (29. Februar 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Mit 12 dachte ich auch noch ein Helm wäre "uncool"
> Heute lächelt man nur noch über die präpubertären Anti-Helm fahrer.
> 
> Als Sanitäter hat man dann später mal die tolle Aufgabe solche "ohne Helm bin ich genau so sicher wie mit..." Menschen vom Trail zu kratzen.
> ...



Präpubertär finde ich es, eine Treppe mit einem Fahrrad herunterzufahren. Ob mit oder ohne Helm, denn viel passieren kann einem dabei so oder so. Bei einem solchen sturz hat auch der Helmträger sehr viel Glück, wenn nichts schlimmeres passiert.

Nur ein Besispiel von vielen, die zeigen, daß es noch weitaus riskantere Dinge gibt als beim Sonntagsausflug keinen Helm zu tragen. Aber ich habe noch nicht erlebt, daß einer für das Herunterfahren eines wirklich gefährlichen Trails gerügt wird. Wenn er dabei keinen Helm trägt ist nur diese Tatsache verantwortungslos. Meiner Meinung nach ist dies nur die zweitschlimmste Dummheit dieses Menschen. Für erstere hat komischerweise jeder Verständnis.


----------



## brmpfl (29. Februar 2008)

Ist präpubertär steigerungsfähig?

präpubertär - präpubertärer - am präpubertärsten


----------



## Yukio (29. Februar 2008)

radastir schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirds damit ja leichter (also mir hats jedenfalls Trost gespendet).


Als Trostspender kenne ich den Schleichert nicht, eher als böses, rotes Buch in meinem Regal. 



zx-10r schrieb:


> Stimmt! Ich habe mir beim Motorradfahren angewöhnt immer so zu fahren als wäre ich unsichtbar. Und mit dem MTB im Straßenverkehr kann das auch nicht schaden.


DAS halte ich für einen großen Fehler. Ich fahre eher so, dass ich nicht übersehen werde, dass ich keine Vorfahrt habe, dass ich mit allem rechne. Gestern auf nur wenigen Metern einer breiten Hauptverkehrsstraße haben es kurz hintereinander wieder mal zwei Aspiranten geschafft. Pkw vor mir vom Parkstreifen rechts auf die Straße, dann unvermittelt kräftig bremsen und wenden.
Mutter mit zwei Kindern wartet beim Überqueren der Straße in der Mitte stehend die Pkw ab, aber als ich dann endlich herangefahren komme, rennt sie los, bleibt stehen und ein Kind rennt weiter. Eben zweimal gebremst, alles absolut normal und voraussehbar. Und das in hundert Meter Abstand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







christian010 schrieb:


> @Yukio
> Ne doofe Frage:
> Vor welchen Verletzungen hätte Dich da ein Helm bewahrt?


Hätte, könnte, wäre, wenn. Keine Ahnung. Ist doch klar, oder?  HAT, fliegendes Fahrrad vor den Kopf, verursacht zumindest Schmerz oder auch eine Beule.
Allerdings halte ich es für ziemlich inkonsequent Handschuh (so DH Teile wie abgebildet) zu tragen, damit ich mir die kleinen Hände nicht aufreiße, nicht aber das gleiche für den Kopf zu tun, Integral natürlich. Auf sehr viel mehr als das, würde ich allerdings keinen Pfifferling verwetten.



Siam schrieb:


> Aber ich habe noch nicht erlebt, daß einer für das Herunterfahren eines wirklich gefährlichen Trails gerügt wird. Wenn er dabei keinen Helm trägt ist nur diese Tatsache verantwortungslos. Meiner Meinung nach ist dies nur die zweitschlimmste Dummheit dieses Menschen. Für erstere hat komischerweise jeder Verständnis.


Ein ähnlicher Gedanke kam mir auch. Ob sich wohl jemand derart echauffierte, wenn ich sagen würde, dass ich mit über 200 km/h in meinem Cabrio-Roadster gefahren bin (offen, aber das spielt keine Rolle).


----------



## Armless (29. Februar 2008)

Kommt für mich auf die Location an, wenn ich im Gelände fahre würde ich auch nie ohne Helm fahren. Wenn einem in Münsters Innenstadt von nem verrückten Autofahrer die Vorfahrt genommen wird, dann hilft dir auch kein Helm, desswegen bin ich der Ansicht, Helm ist dev. ne gute Sache aber wichtiger finde ich überlegt zu fahren, denn wenn man die Situationen in die man sich mit dem bike begibt einschätzen kann baut man auch keine Unfälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zx-10r (29. Februar 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> DAS halte ich für einen großen Fehler.



Wieso? Damit meine ich, dass ich extrem vorrausschauend fahre und versuche schon auf die möglichen Fehler anderer (= mich zu übersehen, weil ich ja unsichtbar bin ) zu reagieren, bevor sie den Fehler überhaupt begehen. Das funktioniert seit über 20 Jahren *todsicher*


----------



## radastir (1. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Pkw vor mir vom Parkstreifen rechts auf die Straße, dann unvermittelt kräftig bremsen und wenden.



Siehste, die Downhillhandschuhe sind super für solche Fälle - Einfach den Fahrer mal durchs geschlossene  Seitenfenster  rausziehen...


----------



## Neckarinsel (1. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Mit 12 dachte ich auch noch ein Helm wäre "uncool"
> Heute lächelt man nur noch über die präpubertären Anti-Helm fahrer.
> 
> Als Sanitäter hat man dann später mal die tolle Aufgabe solche "ohne Helm bin ich genau so sicher wie mit..." Menschen vom Trail zu kratzen.
> ...



Habe an einem Bahnübergang auch mal eine schwere Bruchlandung eines Fahrradfahrer ohne Helm gesehen, das hat danach nicht so schön ausgesehen. Seit diesem Erlebnis fahre ich nur noch mit Helm.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (1. März 2008)

Zu der ganzen Thematik fällt mir nur immer wieder eine Situation aus der Grundwehrdienstzeit ein.

Soldat: "Herr Unteroffizier, wenn um uns herum alles mit Giftgas oder ähnlichem verseucht ist, dann werden uns der blöde Poncho und die Gasmaske wohl kaum retten, deswegrn finde ich es Schwachsinn zu üben wie man das Zeug anlegt."

Unteroffizier: "Wenn Sie nur die kleinste Chance hätten ihr Leben zu retten, würden Sie diese in Anspruch nehmen oder nicht?"

Natürlich nur sinngemäß wiedergegeben, das Gespräch, aber ich denke es wird klar worum es geht.
Ich jedenfalls werde diese kleine Chance in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 72169 (1. März 2008)

Am besten gefallen mir immer die "ich kann selber einschätzen, wann es gefährlich wird" - Sprüche. Offenbar haben diese Menschen ALLESAMT im Physikunterricht geschlafen. Das sie, was die Auswirkungen bestimmer Kräfte auf bestimmte Körperareale angeht, VÖLLIG ahnungslos sind kommt noch dazu. Zu behaupten, das Tragen eines Helms bewirke nichts, ist einfach nur maximal destruktiv, weil es die Wankelmütigen falsch beeinflußt.
Bereits SUBJEKTIV recht kleine Kräfte (=geringe Geschwindigkeiten/niedrige Fallhöhe) reichen für SCHWERSTE Schädel-Hirn-Verletzungen aus. Jede Verringerung dieser Kräfte muß als erstrebenswert angesehen werden. Das durch diese Fakten keiner dazu bekehrt wird, einen Helm aufzusetzen ist mir auch klar. Denn die Helmverweigerer erliegen der vollständigen Illusion absoluter Kontrolle!!! Schicksalhaftes Geschehen gibt es für diese Leute (bis zum Zeitpunkt ihres schweren Unfalles) nicht, weil sie glauben alles zu behrrschen. Solche Allmachtsphantasien hatten die Sicherheitsgurtverweigerer seinerzeit auch. Damals wurde ebenfalls behauptet, daß ein Sicherheitsgurt nix bringt, sondern er im Gegenteil sogar gefährlich sei ("wenn's Auto brennt komm ich nicht raus" oder "es ist besser, aus dem Fahrzeug geschleudert zu werden" - das waren damals ernst gemeinte Argumente!). Heute kauft jeder ein Auto mit X Airbags, weil wir wissen, daß nicht nur weniger Leute sterben, sondern auch weniger Menschen für den Rest ihres Lebens schwer geschädigt werden. Und darum geht es ja auch beim Helmtragen: das Problem sind weniger die Todesfälle (die Medizin rettet heute viele, die noch vor 5-10 Jahren gestorben wären!!!!), sondern die Schwer- und Schwerstbehinderten! 
Ihr seid alle "erwachsen" (sagt man ja so - also erspart BITTE dem medizinischen Fachpersonal, den Therapeuten, den Mitarbeitern von Sozialamt und Krankenkassen sowie der gesamten Umwelt das Gejammer, wenn's dann passiert ist - sofern Ihr Euch nicht geschützt habt. Ach ja, und für Eure Angehörigen gilt das auch, denn DENEN habt Ihr das dann ja auch angetan, aber bestimmt nach deren Genehmigung - oder etwa nicht?!


----------



## Siam (1. März 2008)

sithlord99 schrieb:


> Bereits SUBJEKTIV recht kleine Kräfte (=geringe Geschwindigkeiten/niedrige Fallhöhe) reichen für SCHWERSTE Schädel-Hirn-Verletzungen aus. Jede Verringerung dieser Kräfte muß als erstrebenswert angesehen werden.



Demnach Geschwindigkeit verringern, also gar nicht erst fahren. Zudem Höhe minimeren, also nur noch kriechen! Dafür gab es die Fortbewegungsart "Gleiten" beim Bund also...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. März 2008)

sithlord99 schrieb:


> Am besten gefallen mir immer die "ich kann selber einschätzen, wann es gefährlich wird" - Sprüche. Offenbar haben diese Menschen ALLESAMT im Physikunterricht geschlafen. Das sie, was die Auswirkungen bestimmer Kräfte auf bestimmte Körperareale angeht, VÖLLIG ahnungslos sind kommt noch dazu. Zu behaupten, das Tragen eines Helms bewirke nichts, ist einfach nur maximal destruktiv, weil es die Wankelmütigen falsch beeinflußt.
> Bereits SUBJEKTIV recht kleine Kräfte (=geringe Geschwindigkeiten/niedrige Fallhöhe) reichen für SCHWERSTE Schädel-Hirn-Verletzungen aus. Jede Verringerung dieser Kräfte muß als erstrebenswert angesehen werden. Das durch diese Fakten keiner dazu bekehrt wird, einen Helm aufzusetzen ist mir auch klar. Denn die Helmverweigerer erliegen der vollständigen Illusion absoluter Kontrolle!!! Schicksalhaftes Geschehen gibt es für diese Leute (bis zum Zeitpunkt ihres schweren Unfalles) nicht, weil sie glauben alles zu behrrschen. Solche Allmachtsphantasien hatten die Sicherheitsgurtverweigerer seinerzeit auch. Damals wurde ebenfalls behauptet, daß ein Sicherheitsgurt nix bringt, sondern er im Gegenteil sogar gefährlich sei ("wenn's Auto brennt komm ich nicht raus" oder "es ist besser, aus dem Fahrzeug geschleudert zu werden" - das waren damals ernst gemeinte Argumente!). Heute kauft jeder ein Auto mit X Airbags, weil wir wissen, daß nicht nur weniger Leute sterben, sondern auch weniger Menschen für den Rest ihres Lebens schwer geschädigt werden. Und darum geht es ja auch beim Helmtragen: das Problem sind weniger die Todesfälle (die Medizin rettet heute viele, die noch vor 5-10 Jahren gestorben wären!!!!), sondern die Schwer- und Schwerstbehinderten!
> Ihr seid alle "erwachsen" (sagt man ja so - also erspart BITTE dem medizinischen Fachpersonal, den Therapeuten, den Mitarbeitern von Sozialamt und Krankenkassen sowie der gesamten Umwelt das Gejammer, wenn's dann passiert ist - sofern Ihr Euch nicht geschützt habt. Ach ja, und für Eure Angehörigen gilt das auch, denn DENEN habt Ihr das dann ja auch angetan, aber bestimmt nach deren Genehmigung - oder etwa nicht?!


...sehr schöner Beitrag - und als Höhepunkt der Helmverweigerer dann noch die Post von "yukio",  der meint, mit irgend welchen scheinwissenschaftlichen Studien und pseudointellektuellen Sprüchen das ganze "versachlichen" zu wollen....


----------



## radastir (1. März 2008)

Weil es hier immer heißt, man könne das Fahrverhalten anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht beeinflussen - man kann! Mit Helm sogar auf negative Weise:

http://www.adfc-bayern.de/rs_dokumente/abstand_2_sc.pdf

Hier das Original:

http://www.drianwalker.com/overtaking/overtakingprobrief.pdf


----------



## sigggi (1. März 2008)

sithlord99 schrieb:


> Am besten gefallen mir immer die "ich kann selber einschätzen, wann es gefährlich wird" - Sprüche. Offenbar haben diese Menschen ALLESAMT im Physikunterricht geschlafen. Das sie, was die Auswirkungen bestimmer Kräfte auf bestimmte Körperareale angeht, VÖLLIG ahnungslos sind kommt noch dazu. Zu behaupten, das Tragen eines Helms bewirke nichts, ist einfach nur maximal destruktiv, weil es die Wankelmütigen falsch beeinflußt.
> Bereits SUBJEKTIV recht kleine Kräfte (=geringe Geschwindigkeiten/niedrige Fallhöhe) reichen für SCHWERSTE Schädel-Hirn-Verletzungen aus. Jede Verringerung dieser Kräfte muß als erstrebenswert angesehen werden. Das durch diese Fakten keiner dazu bekehrt wird, einen Helm aufzusetzen ist mir auch klar. Denn die Helmverweigerer erliegen der vollständigen Illusion absoluter Kontrolle!!! Schicksalhaftes Geschehen gibt es für diese Leute (bis zum Zeitpunkt ihres schweren Unfalles) nicht, weil sie glauben alles zu behrrschen. Solche Allmachtsphantasien hatten die Sicherheitsgurtverweigerer seinerzeit auch. Damals wurde ebenfalls behauptet, daß ein Sicherheitsgurt nix bringt, sondern er im Gegenteil sogar gefährlich sei ("wenn's Auto brennt komm ich nicht raus" oder "es ist besser, aus dem Fahrzeug geschleudert zu werden" - das waren damals ernst gemeinte Argumente!). Heute kauft jeder ein Auto mit X Airbags, weil wir wissen, daß nicht nur weniger Leute sterben, sondern auch weniger Menschen für den Rest ihres Lebens schwer geschädigt werden. Und darum geht es ja auch beim Helmtragen: das Problem sind weniger die Todesfälle (die Medizin rettet heute viele, die noch vor 5-10 Jahren gestorben wären!!!!), sondern die Schwer- und Schwerstbehinderten!
> Ihr seid alle "erwachsen" (sagt man ja so - also erspart BITTE dem medizinischen Fachpersonal, den Therapeuten, den Mitarbeitern von Sozialamt und Krankenkassen sowie der gesamten Umwelt das Gejammer, wenn's dann passiert ist - sofern Ihr Euch nicht geschützt habt. Ach ja, und für Eure Angehörigen gilt das auch, denn DENEN habt Ihr das dann ja auch angetan, aber bestimmt nach deren Genehmigung - oder etwa nicht?!



Sehr gute Ansichten. Jetzt musst Du nur noch erklären warum all deine Weisheiten nur für Radfahrer zutreffen sollen. Immerhin kann man sich bei vielen Tätigkeiten den Schädel aufhauen. Radfahren liegt da allerdings so zahlenmässig ziemlich weit hinten was die Kopfverletzungsrate betrifft.
Also wenn schon Helm, dann für Alle.


----------



## sven-r (1. März 2008)

Lol, 65 Seiten und kein Stück weiter....
Alle fragen Helmpflicht hin oder her, könnte mann doch auch über eine Kopfbedeckungspflicht nachdenken ?!? Ich mein, selbst bei Motorradfahrern gibt es weder Sicherheits-/ oder Prüfnormen, kann also alles tragen was für Motorräder verkauft wird. Ich kam darauf weil ja einige Chopperhelme angeblich verboten sind und stieß vor einem Jahr auf folgendes:

http://www.verkehrsportal.de/verkehrsrecht/helmpflicht.php

Demnach wurde alles kompliziert beschrieben, tragen darf ich letztendlich alles was im weitesten Sinne als Motorradhelm vom Hersteller bezeichnet wird.

Desweiteren soll es ja Test's geben das Fahrradhelme nur bis ?? 30Km/h ? schützen, und nu ? Geschwindigkeitsdrosselpflicht für Fahrräder ? Brustpanzerpflicht ? Schutzanzugspflicht wie bei Motorradfahrern diskutiert ? Handschuhpflicht ? Sicherer währe es wohl zukünftig nur noch das schieben von Fahrrädern zu erlauben, ich mein sicher ist sicher...


----------



## Siam (1. März 2008)

Das Betreten öffentlicher Flächen ist nur mit Ganzkörperschutzausrüstung Nach DIN 08154711 gestattet. Zuwiederhanlung wird mit Schlägen auf den kahlrasierten Hinterkopf geahndet.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. März 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Das Betreten öffentlicher Flächen ist nur mit Ganzkörperschutzausrüstung Nach DIN 08154711 gestattet. Zuwiederhanlung wird mit Schlägen auf den kahlrasierten Hinterkopf geahndet.


----------



## Yukio (1. März 2008)

Und auch die Hannelore Kohl Stiftung empfiehlt das ständige Tragen eines Helmes. Da muss etwas dran sein.


----------



## sven-r (1. März 2008)

Hab da noch wat gefunden:
http://www.verkehrsportal.de/stvo/stvo_21a.php

Demnach friemelt man sich einen Gurt ans Bike und schon ist man aus der Helmverpflichtung raus. Fraglich bei der deutschen Gesetzgebung ist, wie schützt ein Gurt meinen Kopf, wenn ich mich überschlage oder seitlich gegen ein Hindernis rutsche ??? 

Somit mein ich das selbst Gesetzgebungen zu dem Helmthema mehr verunsicherung als Klarheit bringen.


----------



## Jonez (1. März 2008)

Wer seine Gesundheit von Gesetzen abhängig macht hat etwas nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## Yukio (1. März 2008)

Oder man fährt einfach nicht schneller als 20 km/h. Dann ist man auch auf der sicheren Seite. Und der Gesetzgeber in Deutschland muss es ja wohl am besten wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven-r (1. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Wer seine Gesundheit von Gesetzen abhängig macht hat etwas nicht ganz verstanden.


Erstens, wer schreit denn hier ständig nach einer Helmpflicht ? War nur ein Gedankenanstoß dazu.
Zweitens, wenn erstens ausfällt ist der Rest hier nur spam.
Grundfrage war ob wir mit Helm fahren, nicht vieviel Gehirn Helmträger prozentual zu Helmverweigerer besitzen, wer uncool, cool, schwul, blöde, Lebensmüde, unbelehrbar....  ist.
Seine Gesundheit sollte jeder selber handhaben sollen, solange andere nicht geschädigt werden. Ohne besserwisserei oder beleidigungen.
Ich schreib ja auch net, Idioten mit sehr wenig Hirn müssen schützen was sie haben.... die Gefahr bei wenig Hirn alles zu verlieren ist höher als bei Fahrer mit viel Hirn... 
Aber in die beleidigende Richtung argumentieren die meisten Helmverfechter.


----------



## Deleted 72169 (1. März 2008)

Gelesen, aber nicht verstanden: wo habe ich denn eine Helmpflicht gefordert?? Thema ist "Fahrt Ihr mit Helm?". Am aggressivsten wird allerdings von den nicht-Helmträgern "argumentiert". ICH möchte, daß einfach jeder für sich ein bischen nachdenkt, ob man eine völlig sinnlose RISIKOMAXIMIERUNG vornehmen muß.
Und übrigens: wohe kommt eigentlich die Idee, daß Fahrradfahrer bei den Kopfverletzungen weit hinten liegen?? Das ist *völliger Mumpitz *und einfach ausgedacht: bereits Ende der 90er hatten Fahrradfahrer den Motorradfahrern im Bezug auf schwere Kopfverletzungen den ersten Platz abgenommen; und das waren bis auf ganz wenige KEINE Extremsportler. Und es gab auch keine Häufung bei Personen >60 J., nur um dem Argument vorzubeugen.
Und dieses alberne Argument, daß dann auch jeder Fußgänger einen Helm tragen sollte: beschäftigt Euch mal WIRKLICH mit Unfallstatistiken bez. Unffallhergang und Verletzungsmustern. Außerdem hat niemand behauptet, die Welt oder das Leben an sich könnten risikofrei sein. Aber der selbst verursachte Mist wird immer schön geredet: auch die Raucher sagen immer "es gibt so viele Risiken, da macht das Rauchen auch nix" oder "an irgendetwas muß man ja sterben". Und dann wird die letzten sechs Monate an der Chemotherapie ohne Haare und mit blauen Lippen und ständiger Erstickungsangst Gott in Frage gestellt, weil "er mir das angetan hat".

Also Leute DENKT. Denn DENKEN rettet die meisten Leben!


----------



## brmpfl (1. März 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Sehr gute Ansichten. Jetzt musst Du nur noch erklären ...


Weshalb willst Du das erklärt haben?
Bisher war es doch so, dass Du Argumente ignorierst und Dich im Zweifelsfall totstellst.  



sven-r schrieb:


> Hab da noch wat gefunden:
> http://www.verkehrsportal.de/stvo/stvo_21a.php
> 
> Demnach friemelt man sich einen Gurt ans Bike und schon ist man aus der Helmverpflichtung raus.


Ich habe unter o.g. Link hinsichtlich _friemeln_ nichts gefunden.
Da steht vielmehr: _Dies gilt nicht, wenn *vorgeschriebene* Sicherheitsgurte angelegt sind._


----------



## sven-r (1. März 2008)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Ich habe unter o.g. Link hinsichtlich _friemeln_ nichts gefunden.
> Da steht vielmehr: _Dies gilt nicht, wenn *vorgeschriebene* Sicherheitsgurte angelegt sind._



Ja und ...?? Wo ist denn ein Gurt vorgeschrieben ? Etwa an einem Motorroller wie BMW C1 ? Nicht vorgeschrieben weil Roller/Motorrad, aber vorhanden. Und von der Helmpflicht befreit, kann man aber trotzdem ohne anzugurten und mit Helm fahren.
 Ebend das mein ich mit komplizierte Rechtssprechung, siehe meinen Link weiter vorab wegen Helme. Alles kompliziert, jeder liest was von bauartgeprüft und feste normen. Erst in Zusatztexten der Gesetzgebung steht das ich alles an Helmen tragen darf was als Mopedhelm verkauft wird.


----------



## sigggi (1. März 2008)

sithlord99 schrieb:


> Und übrigens: wohe kommt eigentlich die Idee, daß Fahrradfahrer bei den Kopfverletzungen weit hinten liegen?? Das ist *völliger Mumpitz *und einfach ausgedacht:



Bist Du sicher?
Das Kuratorium Zentrales Nervensystem (Hannelore-Kohl-Stiftung), das ein vehementer Verfechter von Radhelmen ist, gibt im Geschäftsbericht 2004, auf S.15, Zahlen an. 26 % aller SHT (Schädel-Hirn-Verletzungen) erleidet man im Auto. Radfahrer und Fußgänger zusammen, wohl um einen Eintrag unter Sonstiges zu vermeiden, bringen es auf 1 %. Die Annahme, daß auf dem Rad der Kopf gefährdeter ist, ist schlicht falsch.


----------



## Yukio (1. März 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher?


Eine Quellenangabe würde mich brennend interessieren. Zumal es für Deutschland keine Statistiken über Kopfverletzungen geben soll! Allerdings sollen deswegen auch die Zahlen der H-K-S absoluter Humbug sein.


----------



## sigggi (1. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Eine Quellenangabe würde mich brennend interessieren. Zumal es für Deutschland keine Statistiken über Kopfverletzungen geben soll! Allerdings sollen deswegen auch die Zahlen der H-K-S absoluter Humbug sein.



Quellenangabe steht doch in meinem Beitrag.
Warum sollen die Zahlen der H-K-S Unsinn sein? Auf jeden Fall wird hier die Verteilung deutlich.


----------



## Yukio (1. März 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Quellenangabe steht doch in meinem Beitrag.
> Warum sollen die Zahlen der H-K-S Unsinn sein? Auf jeden Fall wird hier die Verteilung deutlich.


War etwas missverständlich. Ich meinte eine Quellenangabe für die von dir zitierten Aussagen von sithlord99.
Rest steht hier http://www.adfc-bayern.de/dokumente/hks_plakat_radzeit_2004_2.pdf


----------



## gurkenfolie (1. März 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher?
> Das Kuratorium Zentrales Nervensystem (Hannelore-Kohl-Stiftung), das ein vehementer Verfechter von Radhelmen ist, gibt im Geschäftsbericht 2004, auf S.15, Zahlen an. 26 % aller SHT (Schädel-Hirn-Verletzungen) erleidet man im Auto. Radfahrer und Fußgänger zusammen, wohl um einen Eintrag unter Sonstiges zu vermeiden, bringen es auf 1 %. Die Annahme, daß auf dem Rad der Kopf gefährdeter ist, ist schlicht falsch.



da steht unfallursache, wo liesst du bitte raus, dass man im auto die kopfverletzungen erleidet? das bedeutet doch eher "von auto erfasst" o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 72169 (1. März 2008)

Das ist so eine Sache mit Statistiken. Wenn man solche Studien oder Geschäftsberichte sorgfältig liest (und was von Statistik versteht), dann merkt man, daß über 90% handwerklich mangelhaft sind und daher in ihrer Gesamtaussage nicht verwertbar.
Mein Tipp: geht mal in einer Großstadt in eine neurochirurgische Klinik (während der Saison) und fragt dort nach. Ihr werdet staunen...

Ich will auch niemanden zu irgendetwas zwingen, da die Menschen daraus eh nix lernen, da der Wunsch nach "freier Selbstbestimmung" nur Widerstand erzeugt, so unlogisch er auch sein mag. Mich nervten nur schlimme, SINNLOSE Ereignisse.

Und so nebenbei: die Skifahrer sträuben sich genauso - da gibts mittlerweile immer mehr schwere SHT, auch mit tödlichem Ausgang, gerade bei Kindern und Jugendlichen.

Greetz


----------



## Yukio (1. März 2008)

Mir würde schon ein Quelle mit Zahlen zu Kopfverletzungen reichen, wie sie z. B regelmäßig vom Statistischen Bundesamt veröffentlich werden.

Sonst müsste ich ja davon ausgehen, dass das auch nur ausgedacht ist:


sithlord99 schrieb:


> Das ist *völliger Mumpitz *und einfach ausgedacht: bereits Ende der 90er hatten Fahrradfahrer den Motorradfahrern im Bezug auf schwere Kopfverletzungen den ersten Platz abgenommen;


----------



## sigggi (1. März 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> da steht unfallursache, wo liesst du bitte raus, dass man im auto die kopfverletzungen erleidet? das bedeutet doch eher "von auto erfasst" o.ä.



NEIN - oder gehst Du bei den anderen Gruppen auch davon aus?


----------



## sigggi (1. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Mir wÃ¼rde schon ein Quelle mit Zahlen zu Kopfverletzungen reichen, wie sie z. B regelmÃ¤Ãig vom Statistischen Bundesamt verÃ¶ffentlich werden.



Solche Zahlen wurden bis jetzt nur von den Institutionen erbracht die eine allgemeine Helmpflicht herbeifÃ¼hren wollen. Bis jetzt haben allerdings die Zahlen nur gezeigt, dass man seinen Kopf schon in dem Moment schÃ¼tzt wo man sich, anstatt fÃ¼r das Auto, fÃ¼r das Fahrrad als Fortbewegungsmittel entscheidet. 

Von der H-K-S gab es letztens auch diese VerÃ¶ffentlichung.



> 26.02.2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lag der Gesamtanteil der SHT-Verletzten Radfahrer und FussgÃ¤nger zusammen, laut GeschÃ¤ftsbericht 2004/S. 15 der Hannelore Kohl Stiftung, im Jahre 2004 noch unter 1%, soll er plÃ¶tzlich bis 2007 in solche HÃ¶hen geschnellt sein. Trotzdem, gehen wir einfach mal davon aus.
Der Anteil der NichthelmtrÃ¤ger an diesen UnfÃ¤llen ist interessant.
85% trugen keinen Helm, das ist ja endlich mal eine Zahl.
15% trugen demnach einen Helm.
Da spricht im im ersten Moment eigentlich alles fÃ¼r den Fahrradhelm.
Allerdings fehlt hier eine GrÃ¶sse, die Helmtragequote insgesamt. Die liegt bei 6%. Wie kann dann der Anteil der VerÃ¼nglÃ¼ckten HelmtrÃ¤ger 15% betragen, also mehr als doppelt so hoch wie die Helmtragequote.

Die Hannelore Kohl Stiftung fordert anhand dieser Zahlen eine Helmpflicht.
Ich wÃ¤re anhand dieser Zahlen fÃ¼r ein Helmverbot.


----------



## Yukio (1. März 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> NEIN


Na ja, das ist so vage, dass beides zutreffen könnte. Aber wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich schreiben die da eine Menge Unsinn. Ich kenne keine Quelle, aufgrund derer man an diese Zahlen kommen könnte (was natürlich nichts heißt).



sigggi schrieb:


> Solche Zahlen wurden bis jetzt nur von den Institutionen erbracht die eine allgemeine Helmpflicht herbeiführen wollen.


Wer die Zahlen erbringt ist mir völlig egal. Wenn man die "Statistiken" des Statistischen Bundesamtes kennt, weiß man, dass dort Rohdaten zur Verfügung stehen. Diese sind es die mich interessieren. Schlussfolgerungen daraus interessieren mich bestenfalls sekundär.


----------



## Iceman79 (3. März 2008)

...ich finde es sollte jedem selbst überlassen werden ob mit oder ohne.
Früher war ich der Mainung das Helme nur was für Schwachköpfe sind  
Und jetzt trage ich selbst ein, zwar nicht immer aber immer öffter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. März 2008)

nicht Neckarung ?


----------



## arseburn (3. März 2008)

*gähn*


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (3. März 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Lag der Gesamtanteil der SHT-Verletzten Radfahrer und Fussgänger zusammen, laut Geschäftsbericht 2004/S. 15 der Hannelore Kohl Stiftung, im Jahre 2004 noch unter 1%, soll er plötzlich bis 2007 in solche Höhen geschnellt sein. Trotzdem, gehen wir einfach mal davon aus.
> Der Anteil der Nichthelmträger an diesen Unfällen ist interessant.
> 85% trugen keinen Helm, das ist ja endlich mal eine Zahl.
> 15% trugen demnach einen Helm.
> ...



Du hast da einen Rechenfehler...
Wenn 40 Millionen Rad fahren und davon 6% einen Helm tragen sind das ca. 2,4 Millionen Fahrer.

Dagegen erleiden 70.200 Menschen ein SHT durch Verkehrsunfall, davon sind ca. 33% Radfahrer, also ca. 23.400 und davon sind wiederum ca. 15% mit Helm gefahren, was also 3.510 entspricht (wenn ich jetzt richtig gerechnet habe).

Somit stehen also 3.510 mit Helm und SHT gegen 2.4 Millionen Fahrer mit Helm. Das geht also durchaus. 

EDIT: Ganz vergessen - [Klug********rmodus off] - nichts für ungut.


----------



## Schildbürger (3. März 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher?
> Das Kuratorium Zentrales Nervensystem (Hannelore-Kohl-Stiftung), das ein vehementer Verfechter von Radhelmen ist, gibt im Geschäftsbericht 2004, auf S.15, Zahlen an. 26 % aller SHT (Schädel-Hirn-Verletzungen) erleidet man im Auto. Radfahrer und Fußgänger zusammen, wohl um einen Eintrag unter Sonstiges zu vermeiden, bringen es auf 1 %. Die Annahme, daß auf dem Rad der Kopf gefährdeter ist, ist schlicht falsch.



Mag ja alles stimmen.
Vor mehr als 30 Jahren ist ein Cousin von mir als Beifahrer in einem VW-Käfer schwer verletzt worden. U.a. Schädelbasisbruch, er lag 6 Wochen im Koma und hat bleibende Schäden zurückbehalten.
Moderne Autos haben heute X-Airbags, keiner würde mehr ein Auto OHNE AIRBAG kaufen. Warum wohl?

Vor ca. 20 Jahren stürzte ein Onkel meiner Frau mit den Fahrrad und schlug sich den Schädel ein (ohne Helm), er lag einige Zeit im Koma und ist dann verstorben. Was genau passiert ist, konnte nicht geklärt werden, es gab keine Zeugen.
Er fuhr die Serpentinen von Blecher nach Altenberg runter.
Da kaufte ich mir meinen ersten Helm zum Fahrradfahren. Seitdem nie mehr ohne.
Es muss ja nicht gleich ein Schädelbruch sein, aber die ein oder andere Beule hat er schon vermieden.:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3619227


----------



## Yukio (3. März 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht gleich ein Schädelbruch sein, aber die ein oder andere Beule hat er schon vermieden.


Das kann man durchaus als nicht unwahrscheinlich erachten. 

Worauf es im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Schutzeinrichtungen für Fahrzeuge und deren Nutzer im Straßenverkehr aber ankommt, ist, dass es weder Beweise für noch gegen eine Wirkung gibt.

Als Wirkung wird aber die Verhinderung von SHT -also Schädel-Hirn-Traumata = Verletzungen des Gerhirns (NICHT des Schädelknochens) als wünschenswert angestrebt.


----------



## sigggi (4. März 2008)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Du hast da einen Rechenfehler...
> Wenn 40 Millionen Rad fahren und davon 6% einen Helm tragen sind das ca. 2,4 Millionen Fahrer.
> 
> Dagegen erleiden 70.200 Menschen ein SHT durch Verkehrsunfall, davon sind ca. 33% Radfahrer, also ca. 23.400 und davon sind wiederum ca. 15% mit Helm gefahren, was also 3.510 entspricht (wenn ich jetzt richtig gerechnet habe).
> ...




Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Meine Frage:" Wie soll das gehen.", bezog sich nicht auf die Rechnung sondern auf die angebliche Schutzwirkung von Radhelmen.
Wenn Helme schützen darf der prozentuale Anteil der Schädelverletzungen mit Helm nicht grösser sein als die Helmtragequote. 
Die Zahlen in meinem Beispiel zeigen das aber so.


----------



## gurkenfolie (4. März 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Meine Frage:" Wie soll das gehen.", bezog sich nicht auf die Rechnung sondern auf die angebliche Schutzwirkung von Radhelmen.
> Wenn Helme schützen darf der prozentuale Anteil der Schädelverletzungen mit Helm nicht grösser sein als die Helmtragequote.
> Die Zahlen in meinem Beispiel zeigen das aber so.



das ist das generelle missverständnis mit euren tollen statistiken.
der helm ändert ja nichts an der häufigkeit und dem unfallhergang.
d.h. auf die fresse fällt man mit oder ohne helm. der helm schützt nicht 100%ig, meist schlägt man sich zähne aus, jochbein bricht, was auch immer.
ergo sind solche verletzungen auch in der statistik mit drinne, deswegen nimmt auch die anzahl er kopfverletzungen -auch mit helm- nicht ab.


----------



## kroiterfee (4. März 2008)

diese dämliche helm oder nicht-helm diskussion. wer ohne fahren will der soll ohne fahren und dann aber nicht rumheulen wenn die fresse matsch ist. ganz einfach. von mir aus kann auch die helmpflicht kommen. ich hab einen und gut ist.


----------



## Yukio (4. März 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> das ist das generelle missverständnis mit euren tollen statistiken.
> der helm ändert ja nichts an der häufigkeit und dem unfallhergang.
> d.h. auf die fresse fällt man mit oder ohne helm. der helm schützt nicht 100%ig, meist schlägt man sich zähne aus, jochbein bricht, was auch immer.
> *ergo sind solche verletzungen auch in der statistik mit drinne, deswegen nimmt auch die anzahl er kopfverletzungen -auch mit helm- nicht ab.*



Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Auch mit Helm nimmt die Anzahl der Kopfverletzungen nicht ab. Hm. 

Wenn man also -rein hypothetisch- davon ausgeht, dass ein Helm das macht, was die Hersteller garantieren, also Verletzungen des Gehirns zu verringern oder ganz zu verhindern, treten dabei dann andere Verletzungen auf, die diese ersetzen, damit die Anzahl aller Kopfverletzungen gleich hoch bleibt.

Hut ab, kühne These.


----------



## arseburn (4. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Auch mit Helm nimmt die Anzahl der Kopfverletzungen nicht ab. Hm.
> 
> Wenn man also -rein hypothetisch- davon ausgeht, dass ein Helm das macht, was die Hersteller garantieren, also Verletzungen des Gehirns zu verringern oder ganz zu verhindern, treten dabei dann andere Verletzungen auf, die diese ersetzen, damit die Anzahl aller Kopfverletzungen gleich hoch bleibt.
> 
> Hut ab, kühne These.



Man kann auch absichtlich nichts verstehen wollen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (4. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Man kann auch absichtlich nichts verstehen wollen....


Falsch. Da gibt es nichts zu verstehen.

Er macht eine Aussage ohne Bezug. Auf welche "Statistik" bezieht er sich.
Und was genau versteht er darunter? Eine Datenerhebung, eine statistische Aussage aufgrund einer Datenerhebung oder eine Studie, die beides beinhaltet. Zudem wird in ernstzunehmenden Studien IMMER bezug auf die Datenquellen und die Methodik genommen. Alles andere ist wertlos. Damit ist auch feststellbar, ob sich Aussagen auf Kopfverletzungen jedeweder Art oder SHT beziehen.

So jedoch bleiben seine Aussagen schwammig und unpräzise, so dass man sich nicht verstehen kann, weder falsch noch richtig.


----------



## gurkenfolie (4. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Zudem wird in ernstzunehmenden Studien IMMER bezug auf die Datenquellen und die Methodik genommen. Alles andere ist wertlos.



seh ich genauso. bloss wo ist ist diese studie hier im thread zu finden?


----------



## Yukio (4. März 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4520864&postcount=1524


----------



## Yukio (4. März 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3089439&postcount=646


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4520864&postcount=1524





Yukio schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3089439&postcount=646


...unglaublich aktuell...


----------



## Yukio (4. März 2008)

Wenn es mehr sein sollen, nur Bescheid sagen. Kein Problem, da gibt es bestimmt noch welche. Besonders gut finde ich die Zusammenfassung im Auftrag der britischen Regierung, da steht alles drin was man braucht.


----------



## Andy86 (4. März 2008)

Ins Geschäft, 2 Minuten mim Bike meistens ja..

und sonst auf touren immer!!!


----------



## Jonez (4. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Auch mit Helm nimmt die Anzahl der Kopfverletzungen nicht ab. Hm.
> 
> Wenn man also -rein hypothetisch- davon ausgeht, dass ein Helm das macht, was die Hersteller garantieren, also Verletzungen des Gehirns zu verringern oder ganz zu verhindern, treten dabei dann andere Verletzungen auf, die diese ersetzen, damit die Anzahl aller Kopfverletzungen gleich hoch bleibt.
> 
> Hut ab, kühne These.



Sehe es mal so:

Du stürzt mit dem Bike und hast einen Helm auf. Du rutschst auf der Fresse mit noch hoher Geschwindigkeit auf eine Felsplatte zu (kann auf MTB-Strecken durchaus vorkommen)

Fazit: der Helm konnte deine Gebrochene Nase und die Schürfwunden nicht verhindern. Auch hast du bestimmt Kopfweh vom Aufprall (mit der Kopfoberseite) auf die Felsplatte. 
Trost an einen Ohne-Helmfahrer: Kopfweh hätte er vermutlich keines, da die Felsplatte einen Teil seiner Schädeldecke so gespalten hat.....

Ein Helm KANN NICHT 100% Schützen.
Bei einem Sturz verletzt man sich IMMER. Aber ein Grundschutz (Helm) kann nicht falsch sein.

Ihr impft euch doch auch gegen Tetanus.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Sehe es mal so:
> 
> Du stürzt mit dem Bike und hast einen Helm auf. Du rutschst auf der Fresse mit noch hoher Geschwindigkeit auf eine Felsplatte zu (kann auf MTB-Strecken durchaus vorkommen)
> 
> ...


Ihr redet aber nicht von Full-Face-Helmen: Dann ist nämlich auch Nase und Kiefer geschützt...

Ausserdem reitet sich Yukio mit seinen Quatsch-Studien immer weiter rein.

Da ein Helm keine Nachteile (ausser ein bisschen Mehr-Gewicht) hat, trägt man ihn sinnvollerweise immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (4. März 2008)

@yukio: hast du vielleicht auch ne aktuelle studie aus deutschland?


----------



## Jonez (4. März 2008)

@ Bernd: Nein, ich meinte normale Halbschalenhelme.
Vollvisierhelme und Protektoren trägt man beim Verletzungsanfälligeren DH/FR/... ja auch nur weils im Trend ist und wegen der guten PR der Hersteller 

Die ganzen Studien kenn ich, die liegen bei mir immer als Prospekte in der "Bild".


----------



## Lohmaxx (4. März 2008)

Es ist doch immer das Gleiche.
- Der Sicherheitsgurtmuffel nennt einen Unfallhergang den er mit angelegtem Gurt nicht überlebt hätte
- Der Raucher kennt einen 93 jährigen Kettenraucher ohne Gesundheitprobleme
- und unsere Helmmuffel berufen sich auf tolle Statistiken

Wohin soll dieser thread noch führen? Am Ende wird es sicherlich noch heißen:  Helme verursachen Kopfverletzungen


----------



## Yukio (4. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Sehe es mal so:


Wozu? Es gibt GAR KEINE Daten zur Wirkung von Radhelmen außerhalb des Straßenverkehrs. Das interessiert keinen. Das zeigt, dass man hier sehr fein unterscheiden muss.



gurkenfolie schrieb:


> @yukio: hast du vielleicht auch ne aktuelle studie aus deutschland?


Gibt es nicht. Genauso wenig wie es aktuelleres Material gibt. Stell dir mal die Frage, wieso das so ist. Es wäre doch ein einfaches, eine solche Studie zu erstellen. Ich kann über die Gründe auch nur Vermutungen anstellen, aber man wird wahrscheinlich feststellen, dass

Zitat falkd
_Die Helmgegner führen jetzt sicher ihre drei Standards (Münster...) an. aber im Grunde haben die Studien, die wissenschaftlich sauber waren und korrekte Deduktion benutzten nur festgestellt, dass sie mit ihren Erhebungen keine Aussage über die Wirksamkeit von Helmen treffen konnten. Es gibt weder stichhaltige Belege für noch gegen._

Habe ich übrigens schon vor Jahren hier so geäußert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=96183&page=5
Daran hat sich wenig geändert.

Wozu sollte sich jemand die Mühe machen etwas bereits festgestelltes nochmals festzustellen?



Lohmaxx schrieb:


> Wohin soll dieser thread noch führen? Am Ende wird es sicherlich noch heißen:  Helme verursachen Kopfverletzungen


Das stimmt sogar, aber darüber gibt es schon mal gar keine Daten oder Fakten.


----------



## Jonez (4. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Wozu? Es gibt GAR KEINE Daten zur Wirkung von Radhelmen außerhalb des Straßenverkehrs. Das interessiert keinen. Das zeigt, dass man hier sehr fein unterscheiden muss.



Ich hätte dich für intelligenter gehalten. Du vertraust also nur auf Studien, welche womöglich sogar, unabhängig vom Fahrradbereich, von Herstellern oder Rechtsverdrehern in Auftrag gegeben werden?

Dein logisches Denken oder gesunder Menschenverstand flüstert dir nicht, dass es doch nur besser sein kann, eine schützende "Styropormatte" zwischen einem Hinderniss und deinen Kopf zu haben?
Sollte das wirklich so sein, hast du mein aufrichtiges Mitleid.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> @ Bernd: Nein, ich meinte normale Halbschalenhelme.
> Vollvisierhelme und Protektoren trägt man beim Verletzungsanfälligeren DH/FR/... ja auch nur weils im Trend ist und wegen der guten PR der Hersteller .


Nein kein Trend, sondern sicherer. Ich kenne selber jemanden, der immer mit FF-Helm und Protektoren fährt. Und meiner Nase und Gesichtshaut wäre es bei einem Sturz in zig Jahren auch besser bekommen (und wäre von daher sinnvoll gewesen). 
Da brauche ich auch kein Gelaber über irgendwelchen "Nicht-Nutzen" von Helmen und sogenannte "Studien" (die nicht mal das Papier wert sind, auf dem sie gedruckt sind) von vor zwanzig Jahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (4. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Ich hätte dich für intelligenter gehalten. Du vertraust also nur auf Studien, welche womöglich sogar, unabhängig vom Fahrradbereich, von Herstellern oder Rechtsverdrehern in Auftrag gegeben werden?
> 
> Dein logisches Denken oder gesunder Menschenverstand flüstert dir nicht, dass es doch nur besser sein kann, eine schützende "Styropormatte" zwischen einem Hinderniss und deinen Kopf zu haben?
> Sollte das wirklich so sein, hast du mein aufrichtiges Mitleid.


Wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat, wird immer mit dem logischen Denken und gesundem Menschenverstand argumentiert. Das sind aber keine Fakten, Daten oder brauchbaren Informationen in einer Diskussion. Bestenfalls gehört das zu den Glaubensfragen. Und wenn ich diskutieren wollte, dann wären Glaubensfragen das letzte, über das ich diskutieren würde.

Im übrigen trage ich einen Helm wann, wo und wie immer es mir gefällt.


----------



## Jonez (4. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat, wird immer mit dem logischen Denken und gesundem Menschenverstand argumentiert. Das sind aber keine Fakten, Daten oder brauchbaren Informationen in einer Diskussion. Bestenfalls gehört das zu den Glaubensfragen. Und wenn ich diskutieren wollte, dann wären Glaubensfragen das letzte, über das ich diskutieren würde.
> 
> Im übrigen trage ich einen Helm wann, wo und wie immer es mir gefällt.



Also wenn du irgendwelche Studien, welche nicht aktuell, oder nicht repräsentativ sind als "Fakten" bezeichnest, dann ist der gesunde Menschenverstand mehr als nur Fakt  

Hier ein oben schon genannter Fakt gegen deine "Studien": Renn mal ganz schnell mit deinem Kopf gegen die Wand. Einmal mit, einmal ohne Helm.
Danach kannst du hier über deine Studie berichten, ob du mit Helm faktisch mehr oder weniger Verletzungen erlitten hast.


Ich übernehme keine Verantwortung für diesen Selbstversuch, da mit mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt: mit Kopf gegen Wand -- ohne Helm -- aua


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Also wenn du irgendwelche Studien, welche nicht aktuell, oder nicht repräsentativ sind als "Fakten" bezeichnest, dann ist der gesunde Menschenverstand mehr als nur Fakt
> 
> Hier ein oben schon genannter Fakt gegen deine "Studien": Renn mal ganz schnell mit deinem Kopf gegen die Wand. Einmal mit, einmal ohne Helm.
> Danach kannst du hier über deine Studie berichten, ob du mit Helm faktisch mehr oder weniger Verletzungen erlitten hast.
> ...


Das macht doch keine Sinn mit Yukio: Solange Du ihm nicht bewiesen hast, dass die Erde eine Kugel und keine Scheibe ist, argumentiert er auch mit diversen Studien, dass die Erde eine Scheibe sein könnte...


----------



## Yukio (4. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Also wenn du irgendwelche Studien, welche nicht aktuell, oder nicht repräsentativ sind als "Fakten" bezeichnest, dann ist der gesunde Menschenverstand mehr als nur Fakt
> 
> Hier ein oben schon genannter Fakt gegen deine "Studien": Renn mal ganz schnell mit deinem Kopf gegen die Wand. Einmal mit, einmal ohne Helm.
> Danach kannst du hier über deine Studie berichten, ob du mit Helm faktisch mehr oder weniger Verletzungen erlitten hast.
> ...


Kindchen, du hast nichts verstanden. Geh spielen.

Vielleicht mal noch erkundigen, was ein SHT ist?


----------



## Jonez (4. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Kindchen, du hast nichts verstanden. Geh spielen.



Die Kinder im Sandkasten haben mich mit Studien, dass der Sand giftig für Kinder wäre, vertrieben.
Jetzt bin ich hier und es hockt wieder ein Kind im Sandkasten 

Edit:


Yukio schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal noch erkundigen, was ein SHT ist?



Wenn DU es weist, scheinen die Studien ja doch noch etwas gutes zu haben.

Warum du diesen Einwurf bringst ist mir aber schleierhaft.

Ein Versuch aus der Sache herauszukommen? So nach dem Motto: "Ich hab nie den Schutz vor physischen Verletzungen verleugnet sonder wollte nur sagen, dass ein Helm ein SHT auch nicht zwingend verhindern kann" ?

Sollte ich dich Falsch verstanden haben tut es mir leid.


----------



## Yukio (4. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Die Kinder im Sandkasten haben mich mit Studien, dass der Sand giftig für Kinder wäre, vertrieben.
> Jetzt bin ich hier und es hockt wieder ein Kind im Sandkasten



Spiel doch einfach ein bisschen Helmshit Bingo.


----------



## Jonez (4. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat....





Yukio schrieb:


> Spiel doch einfach ein bisschen Helmshit Bingo.


----------



## Yukio (4. März 2008)

Aber wo sind deine Argumente? Etwa diese Kindergartenansichten, tut mir leid, dass nehme ich nicht ernst. Wie wäre es mit dem Melonentest? Hast du ein MRT von der Melone?


----------



## Jonez (4. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Aber wo sind deine Argumente? Etwa diese Kindergartenansichten, tut mir leid, dass nehme ich nicht ernst. Wie wäre es mit dem Melonentest? Hast du ein MRT von der Melone?



Es gibt einfach ein paar Standards die einem die "Logik"   oder der gesunde Menschenverstand  (setzt ein Grundmaß an Intelligenz voraus) sagen:

-Nach dem Stuhlgang den Hintern reinigen
-Nicht vom Dach springen sondern die Treppe nehmen
-Mit dem Auto den Tunnel und nicht die Felswand daneben benutzen
-Und selbstverständlich auch bei "gefährlichen" Sportarten ausreichende Schutzkleidung tragen. (oder warum tragen Kickboxer einen Schutz im Genitalbereich  )

Bisher ist es nicht durch faktische Studien belegt, dass es sich positiv auf die Gesundheit auswirkt sich den Hintern abzuwischen. Von sozialen Kontakten ganz zu schweigen.

Auch ist nicht wissenschaftlich belegt, dass es vorteilhaft ist den langsameren Weg über die Treppe zu wählen. Über Generationen hinweg hat sich dies aber bewährt....

So ist auch beim nächsten Beispiel nicht bewiesen worden, dass man sein Ziel, durch  einen Berg zu kommen, schneller erreicht indem man den Tunnel benutzt. Ist hier aber zu empfehlen ---> gesunder Menschenverstand

Mit Fakten und Studien kann ich hier leider nicht dienen.

Aber würdest du ohne Genitalschutz in den Ring steigen? ....


----------



## Yukio (4. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilex (4. März 2008)

interessant wäre mal ein Vergleich bei unbehelmten und behelmten Motorradfahrern. Zu Unbehelmt zähle ich die Dünnblechkappenfahrer auf sämtlichen Harleys und solchen Plagiaten.


----------



## zx-10r (4. März 2008)

ilex schrieb:


> interessant wäre mal ein Vergleich bei unbehelmten und behelmten Motorradfahrern. Zu Unbehelmt zähle ich die Dünnblechkappenfahrer auf sämtlichen Harleys und solchen Plagiaten.



Solch ein Vergleich ist hirnrissig. Da ist es noch sinnvoller behelmte Fußgänger mit nicht behelmten zu vergleichen...


----------



## Yukio (4. März 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Solch ein Vergleich ist hirnrissig. Da ist es noch sinnvoller behelmte Fußgänger mit nicht behelmten zu vergleichen...


Hirnrissig ist aber hier nicht das Kriterium für Vergleiche


----------



## ilex (4. März 2008)

Hirnriss, wegradierte Schädelknochen etc, nicht etwa Hautabschürfungen. Wenn ich mich so umschaue, die Ape Hanger mit den Blechschüsseln sind alle noch am Leben. Bis auf einen, den hat eine Lokomotive überrollt. Von den Wut-Hockern hat es trotz Full-Face gut ein Drittel ereilt.


----------



## Yukio (4. März 2008)

Vielleicht spielt es ja einfach nur eine Rolle, ob man friedlich durch die Gegend cruist oder ob man immer auf Anschlag fährt.

Aber die meisten werden diesen Unterschied niemals begreifen.


----------



## Lohmaxx (4. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Aber die meisten werden diesen Unterschied niemals begreifen.



Die meisten?? 
Wo ist denn die Statistik hierzu?


----------



## Yukio (4. März 2008)

Lohmaxx schrieb:


> Die meisten??
> Wo ist denn die Statistik hierzu?


Bist du blind? Steht doch hier oben in den Umfrageergebnissen.


----------



## fone (5. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Ihr impft euch doch auch gegen Tetanus.



Tetanus, is das nicht son griechischer gott?


warum begreift ihr nicht, dass euch niemand daran hindern will immer mit helm zu fahren? 
ich meinerseits möchte aber jeden tag aufs neue entscheiden können, ob ich einen helm tragen will oder nicht.

naja, hauptsache die rufe nach ge- und verboten hören nicht auf, dann sind 80% der landsleute zufrieden. ob das mit dem so oft zitierten gesunden menschenverstand zu tun hat? nimmt ja schon us-amerikanische züge an hier... 
tipp von mir: hamster nicht in der mirkowelle trocknen!!!


----------



## Jonez (5. März 2008)

fone schrieb:


> warum begreift ihr nicht, dass euch niemand daran hindern will immer mit helm zu fahren?
> ich meinerseits möchte aber jeden tag aufs neue entscheiden können, ob ich einen helm tragen will oder nicht.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass hier jeder begriffen hat, dass er nich daran gehindert wird eine Helm beim Biken zu tragen.


Was ich nicht begreifen kann ist, dass einige uns scheinbar weis machen wollen, dass ein Helm bei einem Sturz nichts bringt und man deshalb gleich ohne fahren kann. (Von 100% Schutz hat niemand gesprochen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (6. März 2008)

an alle die meinen, sie könnten ja im wald die gefahren des bikens abschätzen und brauchen keinen helm, lesen sich mal diesen thread ab post #10 durch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4547182#post4547182

und dann nochmal überlegen.


----------



## fone (6. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Was ich nicht begreifen kann ist, dass einige uns scheinbar weis machen wollen, dass ein Helm bei einem Sturz nichts bringt und man deshalb gleich ohne fahren kann.



ja mei, solange jeder selbst entscheiden kann und darf wann bzw. ob er einen helm aufsetzt ist mir das herzlich egal - hier passt wieder der gesunde menschenverstand. die paar behandlungen merkt keiner wirklich bei seinen krankenkassenbeiträgen.

tbird, da hilft aber auch kein xc-fahrradhelm. da muss es schon ein fullface sein. am besten ein MX-modell >1,5kg.


----------



## frapa (6. März 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> diese dämliche helm oder nicht-helm diskussion. wer ohne fahren will der soll ohne fahren und dann aber nicht rumheulen wenn die fresse matsch ist. ganz einfach.
> von mir aus kann auch die helmpflicht kommen. ich hab einen und gut ist.


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. März 2008)

Ja und dann mal wieder ein schlechtes Beispiel zum Thema. Klick hier und staunt wie ein vermeintlicher Profi, dessen Name mit Fu anfängt und mit mic endet eine Straße mit dem Rennrad entlangdriftet und dabei beide Spuren nutzt. UND alles ohne Helm! ...gut, a Mütz´n hat er auf!

Ich verstehe es nicht, da sollte man doch den Kids Vorbild sein und nicht so leichtsinnig....


----------



## Yukio (6. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Was ich nicht begreifen kann ist, dass einige uns scheinbar weis machen wollen, dass ein Helm bei einem Sturz nichts bringt und man deshalb gleich ohne fahren kann. (Von 100% Schutz hat niemand gesprochen)


Das ist doch ein überaus interessantes Thema über das man sich erbaulich und in vernünftiger, erwachsener Art und Weise austauschen kann. Richtig interessant wird es aber erst, wenn man einen von der Masse abweichenden Standpunkt vertritt. Da wird dann Gift und Galle gespuckt. Und das ist es doch, was einem Internet-Forum erst die Würze verleiht.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. März 2008)

@votecstoepsl

Ahhhh, Soller auf Malle, da bin ich auch schon gefahren.
Sehr schöne Gegend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein überaus interessantes Thema über das man sich erbaulich und in vernünftiger, erwachsener Art und Weise austauschen kann. Richtig interessant wird es aber erst, wenn man einen von der Masse abweichenden Standpunkt vertritt. Da wird dann Gift und Galle gespuckt. Und das ist es doch, was einem Internet-Forum erst die Würze verleiht.




Jaaaa, sehr richtig das seh ich genauso....


----------



## Siam (7. März 2008)

Aus diesem Grund immer mit Helm zu einem Bikertreff fahren! Nein, nicht weil man auf dem Weg stürzen könnte, sondern weil sich einige bei der Diskussion über den fehlenden Helm unbedingt die Köpfe einschlagen wollen. Und da schützt so ein Helm zweifellos.

Aber es stimmt schon, ich habe es noch nie erlebt, das ein "helmfreier" Radler zu einem "Behelmten" irgendeinen Kommentar zu der Tatsache, das dieser einen Helm trägt abgibt. Umgekehrt habe ich es (als ich noch keinen Helm hatte und deshalb obiges nicht beherzigen konnte) jedoch sehr, sehr oft erlebt. Und das ist es auch was vermutlich die meisten Helmpflicht-Gegner hier stört. Ich glaube es gibt hier wirklich niemanden, der etwas dagegen hat, das jemand einen Helm trägt. 

Der Helmträger fühlt sich natürlich im Recht, weil er in der Tat sicherer unterwegs ist als der Helmlose. Um wieviel sicherer lässt sich nicht sagen, aber einen gewissen Schutz bietet der Helm. 

Der Wiederspruch ist nur, das jemand der bewußt ein Risiko eingeht (z.B. steile Trails befahren) einen Anderen dafür rügt, das ein anderer ebenfalls ein Risiko eingeht (Helm beim cruisen über die Felder zu Hause lassen). Welches der Risiken höher ist kann man nicht so einfach sagen. Das es keine gravierende Unterschiede (falls jetzt ein Vergleich zum Moppedfahren mit 300 km/h kommt) gibt gibt die Erfahrung im eigenen Bekanntenkreis jedoch her. Schließlich kenne ich niemanden, der nicht mindestens in der Jugend häufig mit dem Rad gefahren ist. Praktisch keiner mit Helm. Keiner hat sich je ernsthaft verletzt. Seit weniger als einem halben Jahr fahre ich ab und zu mit anderen auch ein paar Trails (ich lasse die steilen jedoch aus), weshalb ich auch einen Helm trage. In der kurzen Zeit habe ich schon 4 stürze mit angesehen, zwar gingen alle harmlos aus, jedoch hätte das auch anders sein können - auch mit Helm. Und wenn ich den Knochenbruch-Thread sehe, vermute ich das "echtes" Mountainbiken mit Helm deutlich gefährlicher ist als das befahren "normaler" Wege ohne Helm. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung und ich würde auch niemals auf die Idee kommen, irgendjemanden etwas verbieten zu wollen, nur weil er sich dabei verletzen kann. Jeder muß Spass und Risiko selbst abwägen - solange es nur das eigene Risiko ist! Also nix mit 300 über die A5 dübeln. Das killt auch andere.


----------



## bronks (7. März 2008)

Gestern hätte es mich mit sehr abgefahrenen Reifen auf einem harmlosen, als Radweg deklarierten Weg fast gemault, wo in der Kurve der Boden etwas sehr Weich war. Selbstverstänlich hätte ich mich schwer am Kopf verletzt, weil ich sicher so geflogen wäre, daß der Helm nicht viel genützt hätte. Mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit hätte ich mir einen der herumliegenden Äste mindestens 10 cm durch die Augenhöhle reingestochen. 

Ich bin für eine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Mindestprofiltiefe und dafür, daß nur noch vom TÜV freigegebene Reifen und Profile gefahren werden dürfen.


----------



## Pinguin12 (7. März 2008)

Wer nix im Kopf hat braucht auch nix zu schützen.
Ohne Helm wär ich schon Tod oder hätte einen Hirnschaden.
Da kannst Du auch noch so gut Fahrradfahren und die Tollsten Fahrtechniken beherrschen, wenn Dich ein Autofahrer aufs Korn nimmt nützt dir alles nix!!!


...außer ein Helm

Gruß

Pinguin


----------



## kinesium? (7. März 2008)

...ein reizvolles Thema? Warum sonst müsst ich jetzt auch noch meinen Speicherballastbeitrag auftischen?! An güath ...

Helm oder nicht Helm?

Beispiel 1: Zusammenstoß mit Inliner - Ergebnis Nasenbruch trotz Helm. 
Erkenntnis 1: Helm nützt nur was wenn Stoß/Schlag auch auf dämpfender Helmschicht landet - ergo Inliner werden von der Straße mit Helmhörnern befördert 

Beispiel 2: ca. 40 km/h auf Trail - Konzentration aufs wesentliche getunnelt - schwerer Ast auf Kopfhöhe reißt mich ungesehen vom Bike - Bike flitzt weiter, Biker liegt lachend am Boden . 
Erkenntnis 2: Erkenntnis 1 stimmt, und Helm bleibt immer auf.

Warum Erkenntnis 2 zum Dauerhelmtragen führt? Ganz einfach....diese läpische 250 g auf dem Schädel die 

1. vor der Höhensonne in den Alpen schützt, 
2. die Kühlung durch geschickte Ventilation verbessert (Kopfklima, Kühlung)
3. vor plötzlichen Einwirkungen auf die Steuerzentrale schützen KANN

Jungs und Mädels, mit dem was der Allgäuer "Grind" nennt, erfahren wir das was wir Leben nennen, reflektieren, planen....erdenken uns alles mögliche und kotzen es teilweise auf solchen Plattformen aus (soll ja vorkommen  )....aber ohne den "Hirhkaschdh" sind wir nix. Darum lohnt sich jede erdenkliche schützende Hilfe um das zu bewahren.

Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Biken


----------



## sigggi (7. März 2008)

kinesium? schrieb:


> ...ein reizvolles Thema? Warum sonst müsst ich jetzt auch noch meinen Speicherballastbeitrag auftischen?! An güath ...
> 
> Helm oder nicht Helm?
> 
> ...



Beispiel 3: Oma Elfriede radelt jeden morgen 500m zum Bäcker Brötchen holen. Das macht sie schon seit über 40 Jahren. Wie konnte sie das nur ohne Helm überleben?

Hier sehen Viele das Thema Helm nur aus ihrer Sicht. Das Rad wird "nur" als Sportgerät betrachtet. Das ist es aber nun mal nicht allein. Vorwiegend ist das Fahrrad Verkehrsmittel. 
Wer hier z.B so argumentiert


kroiterfee schrieb:


> von mir aus kann auch die helmpflicht kommen. ich hab einen und gut ist.





kinesium? schrieb:


> Warum Erkenntnis 2 zum Dauerhelmtragen führt? Ganz einfach....diese läpische 250 g auf dem Schädel die
> 1. vor der Höhensonne in den Alpen schützt,
> 2. die Kühlung durch geschickte Ventilation verbessert (Kopfklima, Kühlung)
> 3. vor plötzlichen Einwirkungen auf die Steuerzentrale schützen KANN


denkt eben nicht weit genug. Denn diese Argumente führen auch oft die Helmpflichtbefürworter an. Es gibt aber keinerlei Erkenntnisse, dass eine allgemeine Helmpflicht das Radfahrenin seiner Gesamtheit sicherer macht. Eher kam bis jetzt immer das Gegenteil heraus. Dazu reicht eben ein simpler Melonentest nicht aus, dazu gehört viel mehr.

Ich trage im Training und Wettkampf einen Helm weil ich dort mit dem Fahrrad regelmässig an die Grenzen meiner Radbeherrschung gehe und mit Leuten fahre die es genau so machen. Das ist für mich ein Grund für einen Helm. 
Als Verkehrsmittel allgemein halte ich das Rad für sehr sicher was es auch ist.


----------



## Yukio (7. März 2008)

Und wer sich aufgrund dieses Threads für einen Helm entschieden hat, Lidl hat gerade dieses




formschöne Modell für nur 9,99  im Angebot. Unisex natürlich.

Da kann ja wohl keiner mehr über den Preis meckern.


----------



## zx-10r (7. März 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund immer mit Helm zu einem Bikertreff fahren! Nein, nicht weil man auf dem Weg stürzen könnte, sondern weil sich einige bei der Diskussion über den fehlenden Helm unbedingt die Köpfe einschlagen wollen. Und da schützt so ein Helm zweifellos.
> 
> Aber es stimmt schon, ich habe es noch nie erlebt, das ein "helmfreier" Radler zu einem "Behelmten" irgendeinen Kommentar zu der Tatsache, das dieser einen Helm trägt abgibt. Umgekehrt habe ich es (als ich noch keinen Helm hatte und deshalb obiges nicht beherzigen konnte) jedoch sehr, sehr oft erlebt. Und das ist es auch was vermutlich die meisten Helmpflicht-Gegner hier stört. Ich glaube es gibt hier wirklich niemanden, der etwas dagegen hat, das jemand einen Helm trägt.
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## fone (7. März 2008)

Pinguin12 schrieb:


> Wer nix im Kopf hat braucht auch nix zu schützen.
> Ohne Helm wär ich schon Tod oder hätte einen Hirnschaden.
> Da kannst Du auch noch so gut Fahrradfahren und die Tollsten Fahrtechniken beherrschen, wenn Dich ein Autofahrer aufs Korn nimmt nützt dir alles nix!!!
> 
> ...



ja jetzt bist du nicht tot. 

autofahrer-> du trägst also auch als fußgänger einen helm?

welche sicherheitsvorkehrungen muss ich treffen um mich vor allen dummheiten der menschheit und einflüssen meiner umwelt zu schützen? (rasende autofahrer, unfähige autofahrer, ozonbelastung, uv-strahlung verstärkt durch ozonloch, feinstaub, grobstaub, mittelstaub, hausstaub, bse, fckw, jogger, mütter mit kinderwägen, radfahrer, fußgänger, hund katze maus, masern, malaria, scharfe papier-kanten! rutschige treppenstufen, bananenschalen, kaugummi auf dem gehweg, hunde******** im gras, kleinkinder auf meiner lieblingsrutsche...ach ich könnt noch so viel...rentner an der supermarktkasse...) wer schützt mich?! gesund ist das nicht! meine nerven...

deit: für die rempler in der fußgängerzone hätt ich gern einen protektor mit schönen spitzen...


----------



## Jonez (7. März 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Hier sehen Viele das Thema Helm nur aus ihrer Sicht. Das Rad wird "nur" als Sportgerät betrachtet. Das ist es aber nun mal nicht allein. Vorwiegend ist das Fahrrad Verkehrsmittel.
> Wer hier z.B so argumentiert




Ist auch naheliegend, da wir uns hier in einem Radsportforum befinden.
Die Brötchen holende Oma weiß höchstwarscheinlich gar nicht was ein Forum ist  

Diese Sportart ist faktisch (bei "richtiger Ausübung") nicht ungefährlich. Daher stellt jeder Schutz eine Verbesserung der Sicherheit dar.

Die Einwürfe von wegen "Fußgänger müssten dann auch Helme tragen ..." halte ich für eine Verzerrung der Grundfrage und führen, wie man hier vielfach nachlesen kann ins Endlose.

Die Grundfrage ist, wie sinnvoll es beim Mountainbike/Rennradfahren ist einen Helm zu tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (7. März 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Der Helmträger fühlt sich natürlich im Recht, weil er in der Tat sicherer unterwegs ist als der Helmlose. Um wieviel sicherer lässt sich nicht sagen, aber einen gewissen Schutz bietet der Helm.


Das dachte ich mir auch immer. Und da ja hier eine Menge zu diesem Schutz gesagt wird, angefangen von deiner Aussage: *einen gewissen Schutz*, über Aussagen anderer wie *von 100% hat niemand gesprochen* über die vielen *Äste* bis hin zu *ein Autofahrer aufs Korn nimmt nützt dir alles nix!!!...außer ein Helm* sagt mir mein gesunder Menschenverstand, dass es doch jemanden gibt, der mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen kann, worin dieser Schutz besteht, eben wie er genau aussieht: das ist DER HERSTELLER.

Logischerweise wirbt ja jeder Hersteller gerade mit den Eigenschaften seiner Produkte; besonders sichere Autos bekommen fünf Sterne im NCAP Test oder sind besonders leistungsstark, Deos vertreiben auch den schlimmsten Schweißanfall und Lampen leuchten heller.
Ergo: ein Helm mit seinen Schutzeigenschaften.

Hat da jemand etwas passendes zur Schutzwirkung von Helmen gefunden und kann hier mal einen Link angeben?


----------



## Jonez (7. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> ... sagt mir mein gesunder Menschenverstand...



Das DU diese völlig unsachlichen und nicht mit Fakten belegbaren Worte jemals in einem Diskussionsforum schreiben würdest hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. März 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Als Verkehrsmittel allgemein halte ich das Rad für sehr sicher was es auch ist.



  ja genau. super knautschzone. man wird in grossstädten gleich und sofort gesehen etc. pp. 


was ist am rad denn sicher? fahrradfahren ist nur sicher mit mit jemandem der das radfahren beherrscht, einem vernünftigen bike und vernünftiger ausrüstung. und dazu zählt auch ein helm.


----------



## kinesium? (7. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> ... sagt mir mein gesunder Menschenverstand, dass es doch jemanden gibt, der mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen kann, worin dieser Schutz besteht, eben wie er genau aussieht: das ist DER HERSTELLER.
> 
> Logischerweise wirbt ja jeder Hersteller gerade ...




Seit wann gibt es Sicherheit mit 100 % - das immer vorhandene Restrisiko ist eine Frage des Aufwandes für die Sicherheit. 

Die Spezifikation für die Anforderungen die Helme erfüllen müssen um am Deutschen Markt verkauft werden zu können findet der Interessierte in der EN DIN 1078 (kostenpflichtig)....näheres dazu in Kurzform bei wikipedia....war interessant zu lesen


----------



## Yukio (7. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Das DU diese völlig unsachlichen und nicht mit Fakten belegbaren Worte jemals in einem Diskussionsforum schreiben würdest hätte ich nicht gedacht.


Dir scheint nicht aufgefallen zu sein, dass ich dich mit diesen Worten imitierte.




kinesium? schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es Sicherheit mit 100 % - das immer vorhandene Restrisiko ist eine Frage des Aufwandes für die Sicherheit.


Keine Ahnung was damit gemeint sein könnte, da musst du die fragen, die das schreiben.


kinesium? schrieb:


> Die Spezifikation für die Anforderungen die Helme erfüllen müssen um am Deutschen Markt verkauft werden zu können findet der Interessierte in der EN DIN 1078 (kostenpflichtig)....


Ich möchte aber gerne wissen, was die Hersteller in ihren Katalogen oder Websiten dazu sagen. Das ist doch auch viel einfacher zu verstehen.

P. S.
Lies mal die Diskussion zu dem Artikel in der Wiki


----------



## Jonez (7. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Dir scheint nicht aufgefallen zu sein, dass ich dich mit diesen Worten imitierte.



Ich sah dich schon auf dem Weg der Besserung dass ich daran gar nicht gedacht habe.

Wer hat denn geschrieben, dass ein Helm 100% Sicherheit/Schutz bietet?

Es gibt nichts vergleichbares in diesem Bereich was 100% schützen kann.

Man kauft sich auch kein Auto mit zig Airbags und beschwert sich nach einem Unfall, dass man trotzdem Prellungen oder gar schlimmeres bekommen hat. Diese Schutzmaßnahmen sind (wie ein Helm) primär dazu da, den Fahrer vor schlimmerem zu bewahren.


----------



## Yukio (7. März 2008)

Noch einmal, keine Ahnung. Es ist zwar ganz interessant, was Menschen alles als Schutz vermuten, entscheidend ist aber, was Hersteller für Angaben zu Schutz und Wirkung eines Schutzhelms machen. Die müssen es schließlich ganz genau wissen.
Da muss es doch auch ganz einfach sein entsprechende Herstellerangaben hier mitzuteilen und nicht die von mir dargestellten Äußerungen zu schreiben.

Und deswegen: Hat da jemand etwas passendes bei den Herstellern zur Schutzwirkung von Helmen gefunden und kann hier mal einen Link angeben?


----------



## Jonez (7. März 2008)

Falls du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist: Bell
Leider keine Studie sondern nur die Angabe eines Herstellers. Aber sogar mit % angaben 

Die schreiben auch: Verletzungen "verhindern" bzw "reduzieren"


----------



## Yukio (7. März 2008)

Präzise schreiben die:
"Durch das Tragen eines Helms kann irgendwo zwischen 45 und 88%  der Hirnverletzungen eines Radfahres verhindert werden."

Man möge mich berichtigen, falls meine Übersetzung falsch sein sollte.

Und? Weitere Herstellerangaben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (7. März 2008)

immerhin.


----------



## Jonez (7. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Präzise schreiben die:
> "Durch das Tragen eines Helms kann irgendwo zwischen 45 und 88%  der Hirnverletzungen eines Radfahres verhindert werden."
> 
> Man möge mich berichtigen, falls meine Übersetzung falsch sein sollte.
> ...



Wenn du drauf hinaus willst, dass so gut wie Kein Herstller angaben zur Sicherheit seiner Produkte macht, hast du gewonnen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch !


Und selbst wenn es nur 30% verhindern sollte. Ich würde mich später in den Arsch beißen, wenn ich wegen "nur" 30 weggelassenen % invalide wäre.


----------



## Yukio (7. März 2008)

Nein.
Ich möchte einfach nur wissen:
Hat da jemand etwas passendes bei den Herstellern zur Schutzwirkung von Helmen gefunden und kann hier mal einen Link angeben?

Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein?


----------



## Jonez (7. März 2008)

Ich hab doch schon geschrieben dass es so gut wie keiner der großen  Hersteller auflistet.

Uvex
Giro
Met
Alpina


Nur bei Bell findet man was dazu


----------



## 4mate (7. März 2008)

> Yukio schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ,
> ...


Na klar , bitte sehr 

test.de

No clear evidence from countries that have enforced the wearing of helmets

radler-urteil-fehlender-helm-kein-mitverschulden

ARE CYCLES HELMETS EFFEKTIV

Die wahre Natur der Velohelme

Ein *Fahrradhelm* (schweizerisch auch _Velohelm_) ist ein Sporthelm für Radfahrer

*Fahrradhelme scheinen die Häufigkeit von schwerenKopfverletzungen zu reduzieren.*

Analyse einer Medienkampagne

...nix...








PS : ..AXO , ... bevor ich es vergesse... lass gut sein


----------



## Yukio (7. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Ich hab doch schon geschrieben dass es so gut wie keiner der großen  Hersteller auflistet.
> 
> Uvex
> Giro
> ...


Ich habe auch schon gesucht. Allerdings nur bei 3 Herstellern von diesen. Aber wir sind nur 2 und das ist ein Community von über 70.000 Mountainbikern. Da muss doch einfach irgendjemand jemals etwas dazu gefunden haben. Du verstehst schon, gesunder Menschenverstand und logisch und von wegen Werbung und so.

Warten wir also ab, da wird ja wohl noch der ein oder andere mitlesen.

Edit:
Sorry 4mate, ich finde darunter keinen Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (7. März 2008)

Von einem Hersteller wirst Du keine einzige Untersuchung finden , da kontraproduktiv .


----------



## Elena.! (7. März 2008)

> Von einem Hersteller wirst Du keine einzige Untersuchung finden , da kontraproduktiv .





Das ist ja total lächerlich  wenn die Hersteller wollten könnten sie einen Test auch locker beeinflussen . Nach dem Motto wer bezahlt, bestimmt das Ergebnis.




> autofahrer-> du trägst also auch als fußgänger einen helm?




Also fone das ist wirklich mehr als einfältig, Du bist mit einem Fahrrad in der Stadt wohl fast so schnell (oder schneller) unterwegs wie die Autos.
Das macht schon ein Unterschied, als langjähriger Motorradfahrer weiß ich ein paar Liedchen davon zu singen.


----------



## Yukio (7. März 2008)

Elena.! schrieb:


> Das ist ja total lächerlich  wenn die Hersteller wollten könnten sie einen Test auch locker beeinflussen . Nach dem Motto wer bezahlt, bestimmt das Ergebnis.


Ja und? Bedeutet das also, dass Hersteller nur deshalb keine Untersuchungen veröffentlichen, weil sie sie selbst beeinflusst haben könnten? Und warum weisen sie dann nicht auf Untersuchungen hin, die sie nicht beeinflusst haben? Oder gibt es so eine Art Helm Mafia die alle Ergebnisse beeinflusst?



Elena.! schrieb:


> Also fone das ist wirklich mehr als einfältig, Du bist mit einem Fahrrad in der Stadt wohl fast so schnell (oder schneller) unterwegs wie die Autos.
> Das macht schon ein Unterschied, als langjähriger Motorradfahrer weiß ich ein paar Liedchen davon zu singen.


Und das bedeutet also, dass die Geschwindigkeit darüber entscheidet, dass mehr Fußgänger als Radfahrer getötet werden. Ich glaube nicht, dass Fußgänger schneller sind als Radfahrer. Ergo, die Geschwindigkeit von Fußgängern oder Radfahrern ist nicht das entscheidende Kriterium.


----------



## sigggi (7. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Ist auch naheliegend, da wir uns hier in einem Radsportforum befinden.
> Die Brötchen holende Oma weiß höchstwarscheinlich gar nicht was ein Forum ist



Natürlich weiss Oma Elfriede das nicht. Sie weiss auch nicht wie um sie herum das unbehelmte Radfahren als tödlicher Leichtsinn dargestellt wird. 
Sie wird sich eventuell nur wundern wenn irgend wann einmal ein Polizist sie anhält und ihr ein Bußgeld verpasst weil die Helmpflicht eingeführt wurde.
Ich nehme an, ab dem Tag fährt Oma Elfriede kein Fahrrad mehr und viele andere werden dann auch ihr Rad stehen lassen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. März 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Natürlich weiss Oma Elfriede das nicht. Sie weiss auch nicht wie um sie herum das unbehelmte Radfahren als tödlicher Leichtsinn dargestellt wird.
> Sie wird sich eventuell nur wundern wenn irgend wann einmal ein Polizist sie anhält und ihr ein Bußgeld verpasst weil die Helmpflicht eingeführt wurde.
> Ich nehme an, ab dem Tag fährt Oma Elfriede kein Fahrrad mehr und viele andere werden dann auch ihr Rad stehen lassen.



Jepp, so wirds wohl leider sein....


----------



## arseburn (8. März 2008)

fone schrieb:


> welche sicherheitsvorkehrungen muss ich treffen um mich vor allen dummheiten der menschheit und einflüssen meiner umwelt zu schützen?



Wie wäre es mit denen, die Du für wirksam und angemessen hälst um zu überleben? Extrem unüberlegte Aussage von Dir. Benutzt du Sonnenmilch im Urlaub? Lederhandschuhe bei der Holzverarbeitung? Condome beim Sex? Latexhandschuhe bei der Operation am offenen Herzen? Ja? Schon mal davon gehört, dass "Energie" nicht einfach verlohren geht und ein Aufprall auf eine Motorhaube mit 40km/h (Fahrrad) auf ein mit 50 km/h fahrendes Auto etwas ganz anderes ist als 5 km/h (fussgänger) auf ein 50 km/h schnell fahrendes Auto?




Yukio schrieb:


> Und das bedeutet also, dass die Geschwindigkeit darüber entscheidet, dass mehr Fußgänger als Radfahrer getötet werden. Ich glaube nicht, dass Fußgänger schneller sind als Radfahrer. Ergo, die Geschwindigkeit von Fußgängern oder Radfahrern ist nicht das entscheidende Kriterium.



Wie kommst Du anhand von Elenas Aussage zu diesem Schluss? Ich kann deinem gesunden Menschenverstand nicht ganz folgen...


----------



## bronks (8. März 2008)

Elena.! schrieb:


> ... Also fone das ist wirklich mehr als einfältig, Du bist mit einem Fahrrad in der Stadt wohl fast so schnell (oder schneller) unterwegs wie die Autos.


Aha? Ich wohne in der Stadt, die Leute, die hier vorbeifahren sind mit ca. 15 bis 20 km/h unterwegs. So besondere Stadtsportfahrer, wie ich nehme mal an Du und dieser eine, der ein paar Seiten vorher damit herumgeprahlt hat, daß er mit 53 km/h in der Stadt herumfährt und es in gemault, weil diesem eine Radlfahrer den Weg geschnitten hat, sollten eher aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden. Das ist nämich gefährlich.

@fone: Er redet von Dir. Fähst Du in der Stadt wirklich fast so schnell (oder schneller) wie die Autos?




Elena.! schrieb:


> Das macht schon ein Unterschied, als langjähriger Motorradfahrer weiß ich ein paar Liedchen davon zu singen.


Sing lieber ein Liedchen davon, daß andere Verkehrsteilnehmer schwer tun die die Geschwindigkeiten kleinerer Verkehrsmittel einzuschätzen. Damit müßtest Du als langjähriger Motorradfahrer doch wohl auch Erfahrung haben?


----------



## Jonez (8. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Und das bedeutet also, dass die Geschwindigkeit darüber entscheidet, dass mehr Fußgänger als Radfahrer getötet werden. Ich glaube nicht, dass Fußgänger schneller sind als Radfahrer. Ergo, die Geschwindigkeit von Fußgängern oder Radfahrern ist nicht das entscheidende Kriterium.



Könnte ja evtl auch daran liegen, dass es wesentlich mehr Fußgänger als Radfahrer gibt. Dadurch wird in "Studien" die Zahl der in Autounfälle verwickelnten Fußgänger höher sein als die der Radfahrer.
Dieser Vergleich würde also hinken.


----------



## lew187 (8. März 2008)

Ich fahre auch ohne Helm. Ich hatte auch noch nie einen auf. Ich bin aber auch bisher unfallfrei 

Aber bei meinem Fahrstil ist auch kein Helm nötig.


----------



## Jonez (8. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch ohne Helm. Ich hatte auch noch nie einen auf. Ich bin aber auch bisher unfallfrei
> 
> Aber bei meinem Fahrstiel ist auch kein Helm nötig.



Fährst du auch ohne Gurt in der Stadt mit dem Auto, weil bei so langsamen geschwindigkeiten passiert e nichts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (8. März 2008)

Also auto und fahrrad kann man nicht vergleichen! Bei auto ist gurt pflicht, bei fahrrad ist helm keine pflicht. Stimmt doch oder?
Abgesehen davon fahre ich gar kein auto  ich fahre nur fahrrad und ab und zu mal bahn.


----------



## Jonez (8. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Also auto und fahrrad kann man nicht vergleichen! Bei auto ist gurt pflicht, bei fahrrad ist helm keine pflicht. Stimmt doch oder?
> Abgesehen davon fahre ich gar kein auto  ich fahre nur fahrrad und ab und zu mal bahn.



Direkt kann man es nicht vergleichen. Aber sich nur zu schützen weil es "Pflicht" ist, ist nicht gerade sinnig, oder?! 

Ist ja auch keine Pflicht sich beim Sex zu schützen, der ein oder andere macht es aber trotzdem, könnte ja etwas passieren


----------



## lew187 (8. März 2008)

gurt wäre kein problem.. aber helm.. also alleine schon der frisur wegen geht das nicht bei mir  Und es sieht einfach doof aus  und immer helm mit rumschleppen... also ich bin einfach nicht so der typ dafür.


----------



## Siam (8. März 2008)

Ich habe beim Radfahren keinen Stiel .


----------



## lew187 (8. März 2008)

Gut das du mich dran erinnerst.


----------



## Grave247 (8. März 2008)

Helm ist bei mir immer mit dabei.


----------



## bronks (8. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Fährst du auch ohne Gurt in der Stadt mit dem Auto ...


Ein paar Verwandte wohnen in einem Land, in dem es noch vor kurzem keine Anschnallpflicht innerorts gab. Um den EU-Ländern zu imponieren wurden neue Pflichten erlassen, welche demonstrieren sollten, daß man der EU-Meinung sei. Darunter auch die allgemeine Gurtpflicht.

Obwohl die Autos dort zu der Zeit keine Airbags und sonstigen Shice hatten, gab es keine Probleme damit, im Ort, ohne Gurt zu fahren. 

In meinem Auto sind 8 Airbags, alles ist kantenfrei und rund, Lenkrad und Pedale ziehen sich bei einem Aufprall ein ... usw. 

Den Gurt legt man im Ort nur deshalb an, damit die Männchen in Grün ruhe geben.


----------



## gurkenfolie (8. März 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Den Gurt legt man im Ort nur deshalb an, damit die Männchen in Grün ruhe geben.



 wie wärs mit paar physikstunden extra?


----------



## The Body (8. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Fährst du auch ohne Gurt in der Stadt mit dem Auto, weil bei so langsamen geschwindigkeiten passiert e nichts?





Jonez schrieb:


> Ist ja auch keine Pflicht sich beim Sex zu schützen, der ein oder andere macht es aber trotzdem, könnte ja etwas passieren





Yukio schrieb:


> Noch einmal, keine Ahnung. Es ist zwar ganz interessant, was Menschen alles als Schutz vermuten, entscheidend ist aber, was Hersteller für Angaben zu Schutz und Wirkung eines Schutzes machen. Die müssen es schließlich ganz genau wissen.
> Da muss es doch auch ganz einfach sein entsprechende Herstellerangaben hier mitzuteilen und nicht die von mir dargestellten Äußerungen zu schreiben.
> 
> Und deswegen: Hat da jemand etwas passendes bei den Herstellern zur Schutzwirkung gefunden und kann hier mal einen Link angeben?


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (8. März 2008)

@the body: 
Die Sache mit den Angabend der Hersteller wurde schon geklärt.

Also was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## arseburn (9. März 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Aha? Ich wohne in der Stadt, die Leute, die hier vorbeifahren sind mit ca. 15 bis 20 km/h unterwegs. So besondere Stadtsportfahrer, wie ich nehme mal an Du und dieser eine, der ein paar Seiten vorher damit herumgeprahlt hat, daß er mit 53 km/h in der Stadt herumfährt und es in gemault, weil diesem eine Radlfahrer den Weg geschnitten hat, sollten eher aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden. Das ist nämich gefährlich.



Naja, erstens habe ich nicht geprahlt und zweitens verkennst/verdrehst Du die Tatsachen: Wenn ich mit 53 km/h auf der Strasse unterwegs bin, so ist das Rechtmäßig. Wenn nun jemand aus der Einfahrt in den fliessenden Verkehr einfährt und damit in mich reinfährt (DAS ist gefählich), so ist das Unrechtmäßig und er trägt damit die Schuld. Weil ich mich an die Vorschriften halte, und der andere nicht soll ich aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden? Gehts noch?



bronks schrieb:


> Sing lieber ein Liedchen davon, daß andere Verkehrsteilnehmer schwer tun die die Geschwindigkeiten kleinerer Verkehrsmittel einzuschätzen. Damit müßtest Du als langjähriger Motorradfahrer doch wohl auch Erfahrung haben?



Du müsstes wissen, dass die "größeren" Verkehrsteilnehmer IMMER auf die kleinen achten müssen. Allein schon deshalb, weil Du als Autofahrer immer dran bist, wenn Du einen schwächerer Verkehrsteilnehmer in einen Unfall verwickelst. Wenn Du nicht dazu in der Lage bist, gehörst Du aus dem Verkehr gezogen!


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. März 2008)

Was für eine Frage diese Threads.

Ich finds Cool ohne Helm zu fahren,aber ich finds Cooler länger zu Leben!


----------



## Freti (9. März 2008)

Lokale Meldungen
Kontrolle über das Rad verloren
Mountainbike-Fahrer rast gegen Baum und stirbt

Köln (ddp-nrw). Ein Mountainbike-Fahrer ist am Sonntag bei einem Unfall in Köln-Neuehrenfeld ums Leben gekommen.

Nach Polizeiangaben hatte der 44-Jährige auf abschüssiger Strecke die Kontrolle über sein Rad verloren und war gegen einen Baum geprallt. Dabei wurde er so schwer am Kopf verletzt, dass er noch am Unfallort starb. Der Mann trug den Angaben zufolge keinen Helm.
(9.3.2008)

Nur mal so
Gruß
Freti


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. März 2008)

Natürliche Auslese, das hätte auch mit Helm passieren können......es heißt ja er hat die Kontrolle verloren.....ts,ts,ts, warum wohl...?
Aber das werden wir wohl niemals erfahren....


----------



## Siam (9. März 2008)

Nur mal eine andere Statistik:

Jährlich ca. 140 000 Rauchertote in Deutschland pro Jahr. Etwa 40 000 Alkoholtote.

Aber "nur" 6000 Verkehrstote - wer weiß wie wenige davon Radfahrer.

Aber eine Helmpflicht für Radfahrer...

An illegalen Drogen sind nur etwa 1300 Menschen pro Jahr in Deutschland gestorben. Sicher nicht weil die Drogen weniger gefährlich sind, sondern weil sie verboten sind. 

Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt also ein Verbot von Alkohol und Tabak würde locker 50 mal soviel bringen wie eine Halmpflicht.

Aber Rauchen und Trinken ist ja viel harmloser und im Gegensatz zum helmlosen Radeln sicherlich völlig o.k.


Auch nur mal so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Body (9. März 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Natürliche Auslese, das hätte auch mit Helm passieren können......es heißt ja er hat die Kontrolle verloren.....ts,ts,ts, warum wohl...?


Wahrscheinlich weil er strunzbesoffen war.  
Wie dem auch sei. Vielleicht hätte ein Helm den Sturz mildern können.
Wissen wir natürlich auch nicht. Aber eher wahrscheinlich wenn von einer Kopfverletzung geschrieben wird mit Todesfolge.


----------



## gurkenfolie (10. März 2008)

The Body schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil er strunzbesoffen war.
> Wie dem auch sei. Vielleicht hätte ein Helm den Sturz mildern können.
> Wissen wir natürlich auch nicht. Aber eher wahrscheinlich wenn von einer Kopfverletzung geschrieben wird mit Todesfolge.



man kann auch nüchtern die kontrolle verlieren...


----------



## el comandante (10. März 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> man kann auch nüchtern die kontrolle verlieren...


Technischer Defekt, menschliches Versagen, Herzattacke (44 is schon granatenalt) querspringende Wildtiere, Sabotage, Unkenntnis über die Funktionen von einem halben Dutzend zu bedienender Hebel am Lenker, Schlaganfall, Unterzuckerungskoma etc.pp.

Ich hoffe auf endgültige Klärung durch Obduktion. Fall im Auge behalten.


----------



## Yukio (10. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Könnte ja evtl auch daran liegen, dass es wesentlich mehr Fußgänger als Radfahrer gibt. Dadurch wird in "Studien" die Zahl der in Autounfälle verwickelnten Fußgänger höher sein als die der Radfahrer.
> Dieser Vergleich würde also hinken.





Yukio schrieb:


> Im Jahr 2006 gab es in Deutschland 84108 Verkehrsunfälle mit verletzten Radfahrern. Es gab 486 tote Radfahrer.
> 
> Im Jahr 2006 gab es in Deutschland 36239 Verkehrsunfälle mit verletzten Fußgängern. Es gab 711 tote Fußgänger.



Quelle:
Statistisches Bundesamt

Es ist ein klein wenig komplizierter. 

Aber meine Herren, wir wollen doch hier wohl nicht das Wesentliche aus den Augen verlieren, oder? Die Schutzwirkung eines Helms für Radfahrer. 

Ich möchte deswegen an meine Frage erinnern:

Hat jemand etwas passendes bei den Herstellern zur Schutzwirkung von Helmen gefunden und kann hierzu entsprechende Quellen oder einen Link angeben?


----------



## Yukio (10. März 2008)

Modautal. Radfahrer schwer verletzt
leer
Schwer verletzt wurde am Sonntagnachmittag ein 44 Jahre alter Radfahrer aus Büttelborn. Er befuhr gegen 14.45 Uhr den Radweg von der Landesstraße 3102 kommend in Richtung Modautal-Lützelbach, teilt die Ober-Ramstädter Polizei mit. Die Strecke weise ein starkes Gefälle auf. Kurz vor dem Friedhof Lützelbach stürzte der Radfahrer ohne Fremdeinwirkung, berichtet die Polizei weiter, und zog sich trotz des Helms erhebliche Kopfverletzungen zu. Er musste mit einem Rettungshubschrauber abtransportiert werden und kam in die Universitätsklinik in Frankfurt.
tau
9.3.2008

Quelle:
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/template_detail.php3?id=583565


----------



## arseburn (10. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Modautal. Radfahrer schwer verletzt
> leer
> Schwer verletzt wurde am Sonntagnachmittag ein 44 Jahre alter Radfahrer aus Büttelborn. Er befuhr gegen 14.45 Uhr den Radweg von der Landesstraße 3102 kommend in Richtung Modautal-Lützelbach, teilt die Ober-Ramstädter Polizei mit. Die Strecke weise ein starkes Gefälle auf. Kurz vor dem Friedhof Lützelbach stürzte der Radfahrer ohne Fremdeinwirkung, berichtet die Polizei weiter, und zog sich trotz des Helms erhebliche Kopfverletzungen zu. Er musste mit einem Rettungshubschrauber abtransportiert werden und kam in die Universitätsklinik in Frankfurt.
> tau
> ...



...und Du hast jetzt in Deiner Glaskugel gesehen, dass er ohne Helm sich nicht so starke Verlezungen zugezogen hätte, oder gar nicht erst gestürzt wäre.
Vielleicht wäre er ja auch ohne Helm direkt gestorben....
Es ist ein Mysterium....und ein absolut schwachsinniger Thread


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> ...und Du hast jetzt in Deiner Glaskugel gesehen, dass er ohne Helm sich nicht so starke Verlezungen zugezogen hätte, oder gar nicht erst gestürzt wäre.
> Vielleicht wäre er ja auch ohne Helm direkt gestorben....
> Es ist ein Mysterium....und ein absolut schwachsinniger Thread


Nimm yukio doch einfach nicht ernst! Er schreibt doch selber sinngemäß: Nur wenn ich möglichst viel Blödsinn schreibe, dann kommt erst eine Diskussion auf...


----------



## OPC565 (10. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> gurt wäre kein problem.. aber helm.. also alleine schon der frisur wegen geht das nicht bei mir  Und es sieht einfach doof aus  und immer helm mit rumschleppen... also ich bin einfach nicht so der typ dafür.



Leider wachsen meine Haare an der Hufeisengroßen Narbe an meinem Hinterkopf nicht mehr nach , das sieht vielleicht doof aus wenn ich mich von hinten im Spiegel seh ich find ich bin gar nicht der Typ für sowas !!!!!!


----------



## Yukio (10. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> ...und Du hast jetzt in Deiner Glaskugel gesehen, dass er ohne Helm sich nicht so starke Verlezungen zugezogen hätte, oder gar nicht erst gestürzt wäre.
> Vielleicht wäre er ja auch ohne Helm direkt gestorben....
> Es ist ein Mysterium....





Freti schrieb:


> Nur mal so





arseburn schrieb:


> und ein absolut schwachsinniger Thread


Wieso beteiligst du dich dann so rege daran?


----------



## fone (10. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> > Zitat von fone
> > welche sicherheitsvorkehrungen muss ich treffen um mich vor allen dummheiten der menschheit und einflüssen meiner umwelt zu schützen?
> 
> 
> Wie wäre es mit denen, die Du für wirksam und angemessen hälst um zu überleben? Extrem unüberlegte Aussage von Dir. Benutzt du Sonnenmilch im Urlaub? Lederhandschuhe bei der Holzverarbeitung? Condome beim Sex? Latexhandschuhe bei der Operation am offenen Herzen? Ja? Schon mal davon gehört, dass "Energie" nicht einfach verlohren geht und ein Aufprall auf eine Motorhaube mit 40km/h (Fahrrad) auf ein mit 50 km/h fahrendes Auto etwas ganz anderes ist als 5 km/h (fussgänger) auf ein 50 km/h schnell fahrendes Auto?


ist die liste damit vollständig? ich kenn kein gesetz zu einem dieser punkte (kein arzt sorry). entweder hast du mich unpassend zitiert oder deine zwei ersten sätze sind verrutscht. 

ja, ist klar, der fußgänger der von nem auto mit 50km/h erwischt wurde, schüttelt sich kurz, kloppft sich den staub von der jacke und entschuldigt sich beim autofahrer für die delle... 
noch jemand, der ein bisschen unsinn los werden möchte? 

ich bin btw. schon von einem auto erwischt worden, dieses fuhr 70km/h innerorts ... wo sollten wir da ansetzen? (richtig, die straße wurde jahre später (ein paar mussten wohl noch ran) 30er zone) 
frontal hätt ichs wahrscheinlich nicht überlebt, aber frontal gegen ein auto?


edit: ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass für mich die positive schutzwirkung eines helmes außer frage steht. ist mir erst gestern beim snowboardfahren wieder passiert...
...nein kein böser sturz, dumme, dumme leute, die einem den bügel des sessellifts in ihrer panischen hektik gegen die birne knallen. echt gut so'n helm  
und da es überall viele dumme leute gibt, sollte ich eigentlich zu jeder zeit einen meiner helme tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (10. März 2008)

Das 
wurde hier ja schon angesprochen.
Und 44Jahre ist (für mich) noch kein Alter zum sterben.
Mein Beileid.
Edit:
Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.


----------



## radastir (10. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Hat jemand etwas passendes bei den Herstellern zur Schutzwirkung von Helmen gefunden und kann hierzu entsprechende Quellen oder einen Link angeben?


 
Leider nicht sonderlich ergiebig


----------



## SFA (10. März 2008)

Und noch ein Toter...
http://www.express.de/servlet/Satel...kid=200&ressortid=100&articleid=1200129111543


----------



## radastir (10. März 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Das
> wurde hier ja schon angesprochen.
> Und 44Jahre ist (für mich) noch kein Alter zum sterben.
> Mein Beileid.
> ...


 
Was hier im thread konsequent und beharrlich ignoriert wird: 

http://www.egms.de/de/meetings/dgnc2004/04dgnc0134.shtml



> Die Studie kommt ausdrücklich zu dem Schluß, daß Fahrradhelme kein geeignetes Mittel zur Verminderung von Schädelverletzungen sind und folgert, daß andere Mittel zur Prävention gefunden werden müssten.


 
Quelle


----------



## arseburn (10. März 2008)

fone schrieb:


> ja, ist klar, der fußgänger der von nem auto mit 50km/h erwischt wurde, schüttelt sich kurz, kloppft sich den staub von der jacke und entschuldigt sich beim autofahrer für die delle...
> noch jemand, der ein bisschen unsinn los werden möchte?



Dass dem Fussgänger so ein Zusammenstoß nicht weh tut, hab ich mit keinem Wort gesagt...ich habe lediglich so argumentiert, dass sich "Kräfte" summieren und somit schnellere Fahrradfahrer auch stärkeren "Kräften" beim Zusammenstoß ausgesetzt sind...ist doch logisch und auch kein Unsinn. 



Yukio schrieb:


> Wieso beteiligst du dich dann so rege daran?



Weil ich ein unverbesserlicher Weltverbesserer bin


----------



## Siam (10. März 2008)

Und das bei der Hausarbeit ein Helm deutlich wichtiger ist.


----------



## Yukio (10. März 2008)

radastir schrieb:


> http://www.egms.de/de/meetings/dgnc2004/04dgnc0134.shtml


Dort werden aber nur Schädelverletzungen untersucht. Mit den Schlussfolgerungen des Autoren sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein. Der widerspricht sich fast im gleichen Satz.

Zu Unfällen mit Radfahrer gibt es massenhaft Informationen:
http://news.google.de/news?hl=de&tab=wn&ned=de&q=radfahrer+unfall&btnG=News-Suche

Beispielsweise:
_
Radler haben keine Knautschzone
Landkreis (zg) - Bei Unfällen werden beteiligte Radfahrer so gut wie immer verletzt. Im Schutzbereich der Polizeidirektion Krumbach wurden im Jahr 2007 insgesamt *597 Verkehrsunfälle* registriert, bei denen Radfahrer beteiligt waren. *Sechs Menschen kamen dabei ums Leben*, 574 wurden verletzt. *125 Radler erlitten hiervon schwere Verletzungen*. Bei 26 Radlunfällen war Alkohol im Spiel. 

"Zumeist ziehen sich Fahrradfahrer schwerwiegende Verletzungen im Kopfbereich zu", weiß Susanne Höppler von der Polizeidirektion Krumbach. Von den *sechs tödlich Verunglückten* trug laut Polizeistatistik *ein Radfahrer keinen Helm*. *49 der schwer verletzten Unfallopfer hatten keinen Kopfschutz auf*. _

Quelle:
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1188129_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4497.html

=

597 Verkehrsunfälle mit Radfahrern

6 tote Radfahrer
5 mit Helm/1 ohne Helm

574 verletzte Radfahrer
125 schwer verletzte Radfahrer
76 mit Helm/49 ohne Helm





arseburn schrieb:


> Weil ich ein unverbesserlicher Weltverbesserer bin


Ach so, und ich dachte schon irgendeinen Sinn erkennen zu können.


----------



## zx-10r (10. März 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Nimm yukio doch einfach nicht ernst! Er schreibt doch selber sinngemäß: Nur wenn ich möglichst viel Blödsinn schreibe, dann kommt erst eine Diskussion auf...



Hast du Kasper vielleicht auch noch was anderes drauf?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. März 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Hast du Kasper vielleicht auch noch was anderes drauf?


... nicht in diesem Nonsense-Thread.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (10. März 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Hast du Kasper vielleicht auch noch was anderes drauf?


Ooch, das ist doch ganz witzig und lockert das Thema auf. Wenn man lange genug in diesem Forum angemeldet ist, weiß man, dass bestimmte User hier nur völlig sinnfrei spamen und diese ohnehin keiner mehr ernst nimmt. 

Tipp: hervorragend zum Verarschen geeignet oder einfach ignorieren.


----------



## arseburn (10. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ach so, und ich dachte schon irgendeinen Sinn erkennen zu können.



Nana, nun mal nicht sarkastisch werden...das war meinerseits keinesfalls ironisch gemeint; in meinen Augen ist es durchaus Sinnvoll die Welt verbessern zu wollen. Oder bist Du jemand der resigniert sein dasein fristet? Aber da Du dich hier ebenso rege beteiligst, scheint es mit fast auch so, als wenn Du die welt "verbessern" möchtest...oder erkenne ich nicht den Wolf im Schafspelz und die Anspielung des Diabolus advocati war gar nicht mal so deplaziert?


----------



## sigggi (10. März 2008)

Freti schrieb:


> Lokale Meldungen
> Kontrolle über das Rad verloren
> Mountainbike-Fahrer rast gegen Baum und stirbt
> 
> ...



Nur gut, dass es kein Autofahrer war. Wenn Autofahrer gegen Bäume knallen fordert man die Abholzung ganzer Alleen (Bäume rasen auf Autos zu). Knallen Radfahrer gegen Bäume schreit man nach der Helmpflicht.


----------



## Highsider84 (10. März 2008)

radastir schrieb:


> Was hier im thread konsequent und beharrlich ignoriert wird:
> 
> http://www.egms.de/de/meetings/dgnc2004/04dgnc0134.shtml
> 
> ...




*BULLSHIT !!!*

der schlechteste schutz is immer noch besser als gar kein schutz !!!!

gibts hier User im Forum die Rettungssanitäter von Beruf sind ?

is kein schöner anblick wenn man einen Menschen sieht der am Boden liegt und gehirnmasse aus dem Schädel austritt...

ich hab übrigens kein Mitleid mit Leuten die aufgrund von Kopfverletzungen bei einem Unfall sterben.
vermeidbares Risiko mehr sag ich nicht


----------



## sigggi (10. März 2008)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> ich hab übrigens kein Mitleid mit Leuten die aufgrund von Kopfverletzungen bei einem Unfall sterben.
> vermeidbares Risiko mehr sag ich nicht



Mit diesen Leuten meinst Du natürlich ausschliesslich Radfahrer.
Allen anderen einen Helm vorzuschreiben ist natürlich 





Highsider84 schrieb:


> *BULLSHIT !!!*


----------



## magic_pansen (10. März 2008)

wenn ich mit helm in die schule fahre bekomm ich prügel von den sechstklässlern.

deshalb nehm ich den nur im wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (10. März 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Mit diesen Leuten meinst Du natürlich ausschliesslich Radfahrer.
> Allen anderen einen Helm vorzuschreiben ist natürlich



bist wohl en ganz cooler hä ?

natürlich red ich von Radfahrern... oder is das hier ein Angelforum ?

es steht doch immer hinterher in den Berichten der zeitungen, mit Helm würde der Radfahrer noch leben oder hätte ne Gehirnerschütterung


----------



## radastir (10. März 2008)

Es war einmal ein stolzer Radler,
war gar so stolz als wie ein Adler,
und sprach zu sich: ich leist' mich wat,
und kaufe mir ein Rennerad.






Das Rad war schön, das Rad war schnell,
die Augen leuchten sonnenhell,
und auch das Wetter war vorzüglich,
'ne Probefahrt muß sein, versteht sich!





Da fährt er hin, uns' stolzer Recke,
macht je Pedaltritt mächtig Strecke,
der Wind ihm durch die Haare weht,
ach ist das schön, wie gut das geht!





Doch als ein Bürger, ordnungstreu,
hat er auch vor dem Asphalt Scheu,
wo immer er 'nen Radweg sieht,
es ihn sofort auf diesen zieht!              





Doch dann, oh Schreck, oh Schock, oh Graus!
von rechts kommt da ein Auto raus,
just aus dem Tor zu der Garage,
es folgt eine Karambolage!





Unser Radler der ist platt,
kein' Knochen er im Leibe hat,
der nicht gezerrt oder gebrochen,
er liegt im Gips für viele Wochen!





Das Wadenbein, das ist geknickt,
die Hüfte, die ist angetickt,
drei Rippen hat es ihm zerschmettert,
und auch ein Zahn ist ganz zerdeppert.





Die Zeitung schreibt am nächsten Tag:
Das ist doch klar, ganz ohne Frag'
der Mann soll sich mal nicht beklagen,
er hat ja keinen Helm getragen.            

(Erika Ciesla)


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> ...oder erkenne ich nicht den Wolf im Schafspelz und die Anspielung des *Diabolus advocati *war gar nicht mal so deplaziert?


Er denkt nur, dass er etwas besonderes oder so etwas ähnliches ist. Dabei ist er nur ein ganz simpler Troll...


----------



## sigggi (11. März 2008)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> bist wohl en ganz cooler hä ?
> 
> natürlich red ich von Radfahrern... oder is das hier ein Angelforum ?



Sag ich doch. Bei all den anderen, die sich die Rübe aufhauen, hätte ein Helm natürlich nix geholfen.



Highsider84 schrieb:


> es steht doch immer hinterher in den Berichten der zeitungen, mit Helm würde der Radfahrer noch leben oder hätte ne Gehirnerschütterung



Genau - die müssen es ja wissen.


----------



## Yukio (11. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Nana, nun mal nicht sarkastisch werden...


Mich interessieren da eher technische Aspekte. Da sollte man einfach mal gar nicht so viel hinein interpretieren. Und außerdem sollst du dich doch nicht mit mir unterhalten!


----------



## Siam (11. März 2008)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> ich hab übrigens kein Mitleid mit Leuten die aufgrund von Kopfverletzungen bei einem Unfall sterben.
> vermeidbares Risiko mehr sag ich nicht



Bei solchen Äußerungen wird sehr schnell klar, das manch einer wirklich gar nicht überlegt, bevor er in die Tasten haut. 
Überlegt doch bitte einmal, was Ihr hier schreibt! Das lesen auch Menschen, die vielleicht ein solches Schicksal im Bekanntenkreis erlitten haben. Um noch ein klein bisschen Sozialgespür zu zeigen, empfehle ich eine Entschuldigung für so eine Äußerung. Der mieseste und beleidigenste Post den ich seit langem lese.

Übrigens: Es gibt keinen Unfall der aufgrund einer risikolosen Handlung entstanden ist. Denn wäre die Handlung risikolos, würde auch nichts passieren. Und es gibt praktisch kein Risiko, welches sich nicht vermeiden liese. Somit bedeutet dies praktisch, daß jeder Unfalltote es verdient hat zu Sterben. Tolle Einstellung.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## 4mate (11. März 2008)

> Siam schrieb:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Ähem...



> el comandante schrieb:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Jede Woche kann ich der lokalen Presse entnehmen : Autofahrer/in 86/79/71 Jahre aus ungeklärter Ursache , Verdacht auf Herzattacke/plötzlicher Herzstillstand/Schlaganfall usw. gegen Gebäude/Baum/anderen Personentransportwagen/... geprallt .

PS

Das Leben an sich ist nun mal lebensgefährlich . Im Zeitalter der Vollkasko-
und All Inclusive-Mentalität wollen diese Tatsache viele nicht wahrhaben


----------



## tokessa (11. März 2008)

Denke das hat er wohl so nicht gemeint bischen unglücklich ausgedrückt hoffe ich. Wollte mich zu dem thema ja nicht mehr melden jetzt tu ich es doch noch mal. Wenn ich motorrad fahre setz ich ein helm auf ,wenn ich auto fahre schnall ich mich an und wenn ich bike setz ich natürlich auch ein scheiss helm auf. Wo ist das problem und wenns nicht für euch ist dann für alle kiddis die euch zum vorbild haben. So jetzt bin ich aber echt raus was für ein bescheuertes thema.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (11. März 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> ...Das Leben an sich ist nun mal lebensgefährlich . Im Zeitalter der Vollkasko-
> und All Inclusive-Mentalität wollen diese Tatsache viele nicht wahrhaben


..insbesonder wollen die meisten nicht an ihre eigene Sterblichkeit erinnert werden...



tokessa schrieb:


> ...was für ein bescheuertes thema.


Das Thema ist nicht vollständig bescheuert - erschwerend kommt die Art und Weise, wie z.B. yukio an das Thema herangeht, hinzu.


----------



## brmpfl (11. März 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Sag ich doch. Bei all den anderen, die sich die Rübe aufhauen, hätte ein Helm natürlich nix geholfen.



Wenn Du mit Anglern über eine Helmpflicht beim Angeln diskutieren möchtest, gehe doch bitte in ein Angelforum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (11. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Mich interessieren da eher technische Aspekte. Da sollte man einfach mal gar nicht so viel hinein interpretieren.



Wenn Dich tatsächlich da nur die technischen Aspekte interessieren, was verstehst Du an meiner "physikalischen Gleichung für Dummies" von vor ein paar seiten nicht? Dieses ganze Studiengedöns mag einen oberflächlich richtigen Eindruck hinterlassen, doch arbeiten die Studien doch nicht mit "absoluten Werten" oder "konstanten Versuchsaufbauten bzw. immer gleichen Bedingungen". Von daher sind die Studien doch echt mal allesamt für die Tonne; sowohl die die für das Tragen eines Helms sprechen, wie auch die, die sich dagegen aussprechen.
ochmals: Fakt ist, dass Energie nicht verschwindet. Wenn ich nun ein Material zwischen Schädel und Asphalt habe, das weicher ist und deformierbar ist, so wird Energie "umgelenkt", und mein Schädel evtl. nicht gespalten, weil das Quäntchen an Energie, das meinen Schädel gebrochen hätte, "in den Helm ging".


----------



## Yukio (11. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Wenn Dich tatsächlich da nur die technischen Aspekte interessieren, was verstehst Du an meiner "physikalischen Gleichung für Dummies" von vor ein paar seiten nicht?


Ich kann mich nicht so recht erinnern geschrieben zu haben, da etwas nicht zu verstehen.

Allerdings sehe ich das etwas anders und habe in diesem Thread aufgrund der Vorgaben aus den gängigen Normen für Radhelme folgende Rechnungen vorgeschlagen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3110793&postcount=711


----------



## arseburn (11. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht so recht erinnern geschrieben zu haben, da etwas nicht zu verstehen.



Hast Du auch nicht geschrieben, aber Deine weitere Argumentation ließ mich darauf schliessen.



Yukio schrieb:


> Allerdings sehe ich das etwas anders und habe in diesem Thread aufgrund der Vorgaben aus den gängigen Normen für Radhelme folgende Rechnungen vorgeschlagen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3110793&postcount=711



Soweit, so gut...Aber: Berechne die Gleichung mal mit Werten, die minimal dazu nötig wären, um letal zu wirken. Beziehe da die besagten 4cm "Styropor" mit in die Gleichung ein, und Du wirst sehen, dass in diesem Fall der Helm ein Leben gerettet hat. 
Ich frage mich darüberhinaus ernsthaft (wirklich ohne Ironie) ob und warum Motorradhelme eine so viel bessere Schutzwirkung haben.


----------



## Freistiler (11. März 2008)

20 Seiten mehr, kein bißchen weiter.


----------



## 4mate (11. März 2008)

*Flieht , Leute !*​


----------



## Yukio (11. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Soweit, so gut...Aber: Berechne die Gleichung mal mit Werten, die minimal dazu nötig wären, um letal zu wirken. Beziehe da die besagten 4cm "Styropor" mit in die Gleichung ein,


Das braucht man nicht, denn das kann man messen! Dafür gibt es ja extra die Normen. Ein Helm bewegt sich nur innerhalb dieser Vorgaben.

Die Berechnungen stellen nur dar, welche Folgen Änderungen der Vorgaben haben (entsprechend der Normen).



arseburn schrieb:


> und Du wirst sehen, dass in diesem Fall der Helm ein Leben gerettet hat.


Und das müsste sich dann anhand der Realität bestätigen. Dazu gibt es Studien... Usw. usf. etc. pp. 

Womit ich folgendem voll zustimmen kann:


> 20 Seiten mehr, kein bißchen weiter


----------



## arseburn (11. März 2008)

Freistiler schrieb:


> 20 Seiten mehr, kein bißchen weiter.



 Stimmt  
Darum bin ich hier jetzt auch raus aus der Diskussion, Zeit ist wertvoll


----------



## Sesselpupser (11. März 2008)

Helm....???? Aus Überzeugung nicht.
Als ich 1968/69 das radeln gelernt hab, gabs so nen neumodischen Kram auch nicht  
Zig-Tausende Radkilometer und 40 Jahre später bricht plötzlich alles in Panik aus, weil einer (Verräter !  ) keinen Helm trägt.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. März 2008)

Sesselpupser schrieb:


> Helm....???? Aus Überzeugung nicht.
> Als ich 1968/69 das radeln gelernt hab, gabs so nen neumodischen Kram auch nicht
> Zig-Tausende Radkilometer und 40 Jahre später bricht plötzlich alles in Panik aus, weil einer (Verräter !  ) keinen Helm trägt.



Sehr richtig, und deshalb klinke ich mich jetzt auch aus.
Nachdem was hier Mist gelabert wird hab ich jetzt auch keinen Bock mehr.
Verbleibe trotzdem mit freundlichen Grüßen und weiterhin viel Spass beim biken....(mit oder ohne Deckel).
Hochachtungsvoll 
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauntaler (11. März 2008)

Fährt Chuck Norris mit Helm?


----------



## Freistiler (11. März 2008)

Ja, aber nur um das zu schützen, auf das er aufprallt!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. März 2008)

Wer schon einmal einen gebrochenen Radhelm nach einem Sturz gesehen hat, der zieht ihn nicht mehr ab, auch wenn manche mathematische Berechnungen etwas anderes sagen sollten. Flug+Sturz+Stein= Schädelknochen defekt. Einfache Formel. Wir nehmen auf unseren Touren auf jeden Fall niemanden mit, der ohne Helm unterwegs ist. Kann dann seinen eigenen Stiefel fahren.


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. März 2008)

chuck norris fährt nur mit hut, unabhängige studien haben herausgefunden dass hüte beim aufprall nicht kaputt gehen und somit wesentlich sicherer sind.


----------



## trauntaler (11. März 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wer schon einmal einen gebrochenen Radhelm nach einem Sturz gesehen hat, der zieht ihn nicht mehr ab,.



Wer schon mal einen gebrochenen Schädel von einem Sturz ohne Helm gesehen hat auch nicht... war nicht schön anzusehen.


----------



## sven-r (11. März 2008)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> mit Helm würde der Radfahrer noch leben oder hätte ne Gehirnerschütterung


Woher wissen die das denn ? Hätte er ne Freundin gehabt, währe er vielleicht zu diesem Zeitpunkt am Poppen gewesen und nix währe passiert.......
Lol, welche Argumentation...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. März 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Bei solchen Äußerungen wird sehr schnell klar, das manch einer wirklich gar nicht überlegt, bevor er in die Tasten haut.
> Überlegt doch bitte einmal, was Ihr hier schreibt! Das lesen auch Menschen, die vielleicht ein solches Schicksal im Bekanntenkreis erlitten haben. Um noch ein klein bisschen Sozialgespür zu zeigen, empfehle ich eine Entschuldigung für so eine Äußerung. Der mieseste und beleidigenste Post den ich seit langem lese.
> 
> Übrigens: Es gibt keinen Unfall der aufgrund einer risikolosen Handlung entstanden ist. Denn wäre die Handlung risikolos, würde auch nichts passieren. Und es gibt praktisch kein Risiko, welches sich nicht vermeiden liese. Somit bedeutet dies praktisch, daß jeder Unfalltote es verdient hat zu Sterben. Tolle Einstellung.
> ...



Mensch bist du empfindlich....
ich weiß nicht was du willst er hat doch recht, denke genauso denn jeder Rennfahrer(F1) oder Boxer, Stuntmen, Downhiller oder auch Biker ist sich der Gefährlichkeit seines Tuns bewußt, manche üben das auch noch beruflich aus dann erst recht kein Mitleid.
Das hat meiner Meinung nach nix mit "überlegen" zu tun das ist nur meine oder auch des anderen Meinung, denn ich sage immer was ich denke....
Denn es wird niemand gezwungen mit nem Formel1 Auto z.b. mit 300 kmh durch die Gegend zu fetzen, das gleiche gilt für die anderen jeder macht seine Sache freiwillig *mit oder ohne Helm*....daher sag ich auch....natürliche Auslese....und ich sage auch wenns mich erwischt tja dann passiert es halt dann kann ichs auch nicht ändern, egal in welcher Situation....aber ich jammer auch niemand die Ohren voll, soweit käms noch.
Jetzt ist aber wirklich schluß.


----------



## Jonez (11. März 2008)

Hier wird häufig der "worst case" eines Radunfalls aufgeführt.
60 km/h - Sturz ---> Helm nützt nichts (laut manchen Statistikern)

Es kann aber durchaus auch passieren, dass man mit 5 km/h in einer engen Kurve auf dem Trail so unglücklich auf den Kopf stürzt, dass man zwar "langsam fällt", ein Helm aber schlimme Kopfverletzungen verhindert.
Das Risiko steige nämlich nicht unbedingt proportional zur Geschwindigkeit.

Bei einem Sturz >60 km/h brauch man mehr Glück als einen Helm, aber selbst da ist er nicht verkehrt


----------



## Siam (11. März 2008)

Wenn ein gemütlich radelnder Normalbürger unschuldig in einen Unfall verwickelt wird und sich schwere Verletzungen zuzieht und dann jemand meint "natürliche Auslese", nur weil der Radler keinen Helm aufhatte, dann fühle ich mich über 60 Jahre zurückversetzt. Ich kann doch einem Radler, der z.B. vom Autofahrer angefahren wird, da dieser fährt wie eine Wildsau, nicht sagen "selber schuld" bloß weil er ohne Helm gefahren ist. Wenn es mal soweit ist, kaufe ich mir einen SUV mit 500PS samt massiven Rammbügel und lass das Rad stehen. 

Armes Deutschland.


----------



## Jonez (11. März 2008)

Da wo ich die meisten Mountainbiker treffe fahren seeeehr selten Autos


----------



## Highsider84 (11. März 2008)

wann hab ich was von natürlicher auslese geschrieben ???

und warum beziehen das hier alle auf den Straßenverkehr ? 

wenn ein Biker im Wald mit seiner Battrie gegen nen Baum prallt, aus was auch immer für nem grund, und wegen den Kopfverletztungen stirbt, nur weil er keinen helm aufgehabt hat, dann empfinde ich kein mitleid für ihn. 

@sven-r

es gibt Sachverständige, Ärzte ect. die im nachhinein sagen können, was mit den entsprechenden schutzmaßnahmen (Helm) nicht passiert wäre...


----------



## Jonez (11. März 2008)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> wann hab ich was von natürlicher auslese geschrieben ???
> 
> und warum beziehen das hier alle auf den Straßenverkehr ?
> 
> ...



Dem großteil hier geht es aber nicht um Mountainbiker, sonder um jedes Kleinkind und co. welches auf einem Fahrrad unterwegs ist.
Ich habe auch schon den Fehler gemacht, dass ich den sportlichen Aspekt voraus gesetzt habe


----------



## Yukio (11. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Es kann aber durchaus auch passieren, dass man mit 5 km/h in einer engen Kurve auf dem Trail so unglücklich auf den Kopf stürzt, dass man zwar "langsam fällt", ein Helm aber schlimme Kopfverletzungen verhindert.


Hast du schon mal etwas von dem Zusammenhang zwischen Gravitation und dem Fall eines Körpers auf der Erdoberfläche gehört? Wenn nicht, weiter oben (gar nicht weit entfernt) steht ein Link zu einem Post von mir, da habe ich das erklärt.

Sonst verweise ich mal auf das Thema:
Fahren in der City. City = Stadt. Stadt = möglicherweise Stadverkehr?


----------



## Jonez (11. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal etwas von dem Zusammenhang zwischen Gravitation und dem Fall eines Körpers auf der Erdoberfläche gehört? Wenn nicht, weiter oben (gar nicht weit entfernt) steht ein Link zu einem Post von mir, da habe ich das erklärt.
> 
> Sonst verweise ich mal auf das Thema:
> Fahren in der City. City = Stadt. Stadt = möglicherweise Stadverkehr?



Deine Theorie kann man nicht im entferntesten mit der Realität vergleichen.
Ist die Fläche auf die man stürzt eben, felsig, hart, weich. Wenn du mit dem Kopf langsam auf einen Stein fälls kann sich dessen Spitze entweder in die 4 cm Styropor oder eben in den Schädel bohren.
Fällt man aber bei einem Sturz mit 60 km/h auf diesen spitzen Stein, hilft die Styroporschicht verhältnismäßig wenig.

Realität und Studie/Rechnung/Theorie kann man nich auf den individuellen Unfall anwenden.

Es ist immer leichter etwas anhand von "Fakten" in Form von komplizierten Rechnungen beweisen zu wollen als sich wirlklich mit dem Prolbem zu beschäftigen


----------



## Yukio (11. März 2008)

Jonez, du erzählst Unsinn. 

Beim freien Fall im Schwerefeld der Erde beträgt die Beschleunigung einer Masse g = 9,81 m/s². Entsprechend der Höhe aus der die Masse fällt bestimmt sich ihre Geschwindigkeit beim Auftreffen auf den Boden. Die horizontale Geschwindigkeit ist dabei sekundär.
Man fällt nicht langsam oder schnell, sondern wird beschleunigt.


----------



## Jonez (11. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Jonez, du erzählst Unsinn.
> 
> Beim freien Fall im Schwerefeld der Erde beträgt die Beschleunigung einer Masse g = 9,81 m/s². Entsprechend der Höhe aus der die Masse fällt bestimmt sich ihre Geschwindigkeit beim Auftreffen auf den Boden. Die horizontale Geschwindigkeit ist dabei sekundär.
> Man fällt nicht langsam oder schnell, sondern wird beschleunigt.



Es lebe die Theorie  

Fällst du bei einem Abflug mit 60 km/h schneller nach "vorne" oder beschleunigst du schneller richtung Erde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (11. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Es lebe die Theorie


Man sollte zumindest die einfachsten Grundlagen der Physik kennen, beispielsweise aus dem "Sachkunde-Unterricht". 

Ansonsten einfach mal bei Youtube ein paar Videos von Stürzen bei Motorradrennen ansehen, am besten welche mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Jonez (11. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Man sollte zumindest die einfachsten Grundlagen der Physik kennen, beispielsweise aus dem "Sachkunde-Unterricht".
> 
> Ansonsten einfach mal bei Youtube ein paar Videos von Stürzen bei Motorradrennen ansehen, am besten welche mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten.



Willst du oder kannst du nicht realistisch denken?
Deine Theorie in allen Ehren, aber du argumentierst sehr einseitig.


----------



## sigggi (11. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Hier wird häufig der "worst case" eines Radunfalls aufgeführt.
> 60 km/h - Sturz ---> Helm nützt nichts (laut manchen Statistikern)
> 
> Es kann aber durchaus auch passieren, dass man mit 5 km/h in einer engen Kurve auf dem Trail so unglücklich auf den Kopf stürzt, dass man zwar "langsam fällt", ein Helm aber schlimme Kopfverletzungen verhindert.
> ...



Diese Art Stürze sind sogar recht häufig. Allerdings wird die Hitliste da nicht von Radfahrern angeführt.



> *Deutsches Institut für Treppensicherheit zieht Bilanz*
> In Deutschland sind im vergangenen Jahr 1071 Menschen bei Stürzen auf Treppen tödlich verunglückt, 588 Männer und 483 Frauen. Dies teilte das Deutsche Institut für Treppensicherheit in Augsburg mit. Der Großteil dieser Unfälle (781) ereignete sich in privaten Wohnungen. Insgesamt starben nach diesen Angaben im vergangenen Jahr 8548 Menschen durch Stürze verschiedenster Art. Am häufigsten waren Treppenstürze. An zweiter Stelle folgten mit 293 Unfällen Stürze aus dem Bett. Bei Leiterstürzen kamen 106 Menschen ums Leben, beim Sturz vom Baum verunglückten 35 Menschen tödlich.
> 
> *Statistisches Bundesamt Deutschland zieht Bilanz*
> ...


----------



## Jonez (11. März 2008)

Leitern ohne Helmaufbewahrungsvorrichtung dürfen vom Handel nur angeboten werden, wenn sie als Sportgeräte dienen.
Welche Helme im Bett getragen werden sollen, muss noch abschließend geklärt werden, dafür sollte ein Untersuchungsausschuss einberufen werden. Falls ein bedenklicher Geburtenrückgang beobachtet werden sollte, kann die zuständige Gemeindeverwaltung während der fruchtbaren Tage Ausnahmegenehmigungen erteilen, so dass auch ohne Helm kopuliert werden darf.

Dieser Ausschnitt zu dieser "Studie" sagt ja schon alles


----------



## brmpfl (11. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ansonsten einfach mal bei Youtube ein paar Videos von Stürzen bei Motorradrennen ansehen, am besten welche mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten.



...und da ist z.B. immer mal wieder zu beobachten, wie der/die Gestürzte bzw. Stürzende, bereits am Boden angekommen, sich auf Grund der immer noch vorhandenen horizontalen Geschwindigkeit, überschlägt und dabei mit dem Kopf auf den Asphalt knallt... oder einfach nur über den Boden rutscht und dabei "vergisst", den Kopf hochzuhalten


----------



## Yukio (11. März 2008)

Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, etwas so einfaches wie die Bewegungsgesetze zu verstehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hier mal ein Beispiel und auf den ersten Motorradfahrer achten. Nach Jonez Auffassung wäre der nur schon deshalb tot, weil er schnell gefahren ist. Und jetzt erzähle mir keiner, dass der ja ein Motorradhelm auf hatte.


----------



## Jonez (11. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, etwas so einfaches wie die Bewegungsgesetze zu verstehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ich nie behauptet. Dreh dir doch nicht immer alles so wie du es gerade brauchst  

Wenn ich etwas schreibe setze ich minimales Mitdenken voraus.


----------



## La Kaz (11. März 2008)

Heftiger Crash!


----------



## Yukio (11. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Habe ich nie behauptet. Dreh dir doch nicht immer alles so wie du es gerade brauchst
> 
> Wenn ich etwas schreibe setze ich minimales Mitdenken voraus.


Falsch. Du hast von langsamen und schnellen Stürzen gesprochen und dies dabei mit horizontalen Geschwindigkeiten in Zusammenhang gebracht. Das ist Unsinn. Wenn du etwas anderes sagen willst, drück dich deutlicher aus oder lass es bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (11. März 2008)

Und damit jetzt auch wirklich jeder versteht worum es geht, hier noch einmal eine nette Simulation:
http://leifi.physik.uni-muenchen.de/web_ph11/versuche/06unabhaeng/vergleich.htm


----------



## Jonez (11. März 2008)

Da wird aber kein Hindernis berücksichtig welches evtl nicht eben sonder aus der Ebene heraus ragt. Die nach vorne fallende Münze würde ganz anders auftreffen. Zudem rutsch die Münze nicht auf dem Boden weiter wie es ein Biker mit Geschwindigkeit tun würde.
Studie eben 

Im Gelände ist nichts eben. Labor ist immer schön clean.


Edith: unser beider Problem ist glaube ich, dass du die Sache aus dem Labor mit Studien und Tests und ich sie aus der Realität beim Biken in den Bergen sehe!


----------



## Yukio (11. März 2008)

Jonez, du erzählst wie immer Unsinn.

Entweder du erzählst etwas von einem Fall=Sturz oder von einem Aufprall mit horizontaler Geschwindigkeit.

Noch einmal zum mitschreiben.
Fahrt mit 5 km/h, Fallgeschwindigkeit aus 1,8 m Höhe = 21,4 km/h
Fahrt mit 5 km/h, Geschwindigkeit beim Zusammenstoß mit einem Baum, Stein etc. = 5 km/
Fahrt mit 60 km/h, Fallgeschwindigkeit aus 1,8 m Höhe = 21,4 km/h
Fahrt mit 60 km/h, Geschwindigkeit beim Zusammenstoß mit einem Baum, Stein etc. = 60 km/h

Und wenn du den absolut unwahrscheinlichen Fall der Überlagerung von Bewegungen berechnen willst, dann viel Spaß. Aber dann hast du trotzdem Unsinn erzählt =


Jonez schrieb:


> Es kann aber durchaus auch passieren, dass man mit 5 km/h in einer engen Kurve auf dem Trail so unglücklich auf den Kopf stürzt, dass man zwar "langsam fällt", ein Helm aber schlimme Kopfverletzungen verhindert.
> Das Risiko steige nämlich nicht unbedingt proportional zur Geschwindigkeit.


Egal wie du es drehst und wendest, dass ist und bleibt Unsinn, praktisch, theoretisch oder wie auch sonst immer.


----------



## Jonez (11. März 2008)

Ich denk zu stumpf und zu realistisch. Laborwerte bringen mir auf dem Trail nichts.
Das wird nichts mit uns


----------



## Yukio (11. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Ich denk zu stumpf und zu realistisch.


Und ich denke nicht, sondern habe das bei an die vierzig Stürzen überwiegend im Gelände ausgetestet. Allerdings ist mir immer noch schleierhaft, wie man es dabei fertigbringen kann, auf den Kopf zu fallen.


----------



## Jonez (11. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Und ich denke nicht, sondern habe das bei an die vierzig Stürzen überwiegend im Gelände ausgetestet. Allerdings ist mir immer noch schleierhaft, wie man es dabei fertigbringen kann, auf den Kopf zu fallen.



Dann sei froh.Ich hoffe für dich, dass dir nie etwas schlimmeres passiert!
Mir ist einmal ein Helm beim Sturz zerbrochen und ich hatte ausser einer leichten Gehirnerschütterung keine äusseren Schäden.

Was ohne Helm passiert wäre kann man sich in etwa denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (11. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Was ohne Helm passiert wäre kann man sich in etwa denken.


Nichts. Sturz ohne Helm auf das Kinn. Bewusstlosigkeit und kurze Amnesie, das war alles. Deswegen ist mir schleierhaft, wie man es fertig bringen kann auf den Kopf zu fallen.


----------



## Jonez (11. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Nichts. Sturz ohne Helm auf das Kinn. Bewusstlosigkeit und kurze Amnesie, das war alles. Deswegen ist mir schleierhaft, wie man es fertig bringen kann auf den Kopf zu fallen.



Nicht auf, sonder MIT GEGEN.

Flug, überschlagen und mit Hinterkopf gegen Stein.

Du hälst wohl alle für dämlich die sich nicht mit deiner Theorie decken.


----------



## Yukio (11. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Du hälst wohl alle für dämlich die sich nicht mit deiner Theorie decken.


Über die mentalen Fähigkeiten anderer erlaube ich mir kein Urteil. Allerdings schreibe ich auch ganz klar meine Meinung zu einigen Beiträgen hier. Auch wenn das nicht jedem passt.


----------



## arseburn (11. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Jonez, du erzählst Unsinn.
> 
> Beim freien Fall im Schwerefeld der Erde beträgt die Beschleunigung einer Masse g = 9,81 m/s². Entsprechend der Höhe aus der die Masse fällt bestimmt sich ihre Geschwindigkeit beim Auftreffen auf den Boden. Die horizontale Geschwindigkeit ist dabei sekundär.
> Man fällt nicht langsam oder schnell, sondern wird beschleunigt.



  Du hast aber auch seit dem Sachkundeunterricht kein Physikbuch mehr aufgeschlagen. Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich raus


----------



## Richarbdmx (11. März 2008)

mei mudda hat sich mein helm halt in die fotze gesteckt
kein bedarf ey


----------



## GaGarmel (11. März 2008)

ihr ollen Theoretiker...

Wenn Jonez sich mal richtig aufs fressbrett legen würde, würde er auch voll zu den Helmen stehen....
Ihr kennt doch sicher den 4X Track in Winterberg, oder ?
jo, mir ist folgendes passiert: In einem Anlieger zu weit außen gefahren, weggerutscht, aus der bahn geflogen und mit dem Kopf in schläfenhöhe auf so nen baumstamm oder was das war draufgeknallt, hätte ich keinen Fullface aufgehabt, wäre wahrscheinlich sonstwas passiert....

Aber egal, wer nicht hören will muss fühlen....viel spaß dabei :-D


----------



## brmpfl (12. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, etwas so einfaches wie die Bewegungsgesetze zu verstehen.



Nö ist es auch nicht.
Aber ich halte es für eher unwahrscheinlich, dass sich jeder Stürzende an die Vorgaben eines Versuchsassistenten o.ä. hält, vor dem Auftreffen auf dem Boden eine optimale Wurfparabel aus 1,80m Höhe zu absolvieren...


----------



## Jonez (12. März 2008)

GaGarmel schrieb:


> ihr ollen Theoretiker...
> 
> Wenn Jonez sich mal richtig aufs fressbrett legen würde, würde er auch voll zu den Helmen stehen....
> Ihr kennt doch sicher den 4X Track in Winterberg, oder ?
> ...



Les den Fred noch mal gaaanz langsam, dann merkst du evtl wer Pro und wer contra Helm ist.


----------



## stephan- (12. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Nichts. Sturz ohne Helm auf das Kinn. Bewusstlosigkeit und kurze Amnesie, das war alles. Deswegen ist mir schleierhaft, wie man es fertig bringen kann auf den Kopf zu fallen.



Schonmal senkrecht zum Hang auf einem nass-schmierigen Downhill mit in Hangrichtung abfallenden Wurzeln gefahren? Nein? Dann sei lieber still. Da knallst du schneller auf den Kopf als du überhaupt reagieren kannst - warum ich das weiß? Ist mir selbst passiert. Vorderrad weg und überhaupt keine Chance gehabt zu reagieren -> voll auf den Kopf gefallen.
Dank meinem Helm hatte ich aber weder eine offene Stelle, noch sonstige Probleme außer ganz leichten Kopfschmerzen und konnte weiterfahren. Ein tolles Ding, so ein Helm!

Zu dem Sturz bei xx km/h und an den Theoretiker: Stimme vollkommen zu, dass sich die Fallgeschwindigkeit absolut nicht ändert durch die horizontale Geschwindigkeit.. ABER: Je nachdem wie steil das Gelände ist und je höher die Geschwindigkeit desto mehr Falltiefe, sollte logisch sein, auch wenn es vermutlich nicht so viel ausmacht.
Falle ich auf der Ebene mit 40km/h sind es vielleicht 1,8m, falle ich aber bergab bei 40km/h dann werden daraus ganz schnell mehr als 1,8m - somit auch höhere Beschleunigung vertikal.
Weiterhin kommt dazu, dass man nicht nur AUF den Boden fallen kann sondern auch VOR ein Hindernis. Und dabei spielt die horizontale Geschwindigkeit sehr wohl eine Rolle. Sei es ein Baum, aus dem Boden guckende Steine oder sonstwas, dort schlägt man nicht mit Vy auf sondern eher mit Vx auf...
Absolut unsinnige Argumente die in der Theorie vielleicht richtig sind aber mit der Praxis nicht viel zutun haben.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (12. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Über die mentalen Fähigkeiten anderer erlaube ich mir kein Urteil. Allerdings schreibe ich auch ganz klar meine Meinung zu einigen Beiträgen hier. Auch wenn das nicht jedem passt.



wo liegt der unterschied? 
jeder der nicht auf deiner wellenlinie liegt bezichtigst du unsinn zu schreiben, lächerliches von sich zu geben oder einfach keine ahnung zu haben.
sicherlich sind das klare meinungsäußerungen deinerseits, aber in der gewählten form auch eine abqualifizierung der anderen user.
gerade für eine person die hier soviel wert auf richtige formulierungen legt ein armutszeugnis (oder einfach arroganz).

@ stepahn und jonez: es zählt hier nicht, dass im wald oder sonstwo, z.b. auch steine rumliegen die ein loch im kopf verusachen können wenn man auf einen fällt.

mfg
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. März 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> ...ein armutszeugnis (oder einfach arroganz)...


...als dritte Alternative bleibt noch: Dummheit...


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (12. März 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...als dritte Alternative bleibt noch: Dummheit...



nur menschlich, da hinter den aussagen doch eine person zu vermuten ist, die eine gute ausbildung hatte und belesen ist.  

mfg
frank


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. März 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> ... die eine gute ausbildung hatte und belesen ist.
> 
> mfg
> frank


...und was haben diese Eigenschaften mit der z. B. "menschenverachtenden" Einstellung zu tun...?


----------



## christian010 (12. März 2008)

Und man wird eine Sache feststellen, egal wie viele Statistiken erstellt werden:
Ein Helm ersetzt das Denken nicht


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. März 2008)

christian010 schrieb:


> Und man wird eine Sache feststellen, egal wie viele Statistiken erstellt werden:
> Ein Helm ersetzt das Denken nicht


...umgekehrt gilt das auch...


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (13. März 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...und was haben diese Eigenschaften mit der z. B. "menschenverachtenden" Einstellung zu tun...?




das diese eigenschaften darauf schließen lassen, dass die person nicht "doof" ist, die kommentare von ihr aber den schluss zulassen, dass sie "menschlich dumm" ist  

mfg
frank


----------



## christian010 (13. März 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...umgekehrt gilt das auch...



War nicht auf dich bezogen!
Man macht halt im Strassen-Verkehr so seine Erfahrungen...


----------



## blabla2001 (13. März 2008)

@Yukio: Wie kann man es überhaupt fertig bringen zu stürzen?


----------



## Yukio (13. März 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> sicherlich sind das klare meinungsäußerungen deinerseits, aber in der gewählten form auch eine abqualifizierung der anderen user.


Die gefällt das Wort Unsinn nicht? Kein Problem, da kann Abhilfe geschaffen werden. Ersetze das Wort "Unsinn" durch "sachlich falsche Aussage".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (13. März 2008)

Richarbdmx schrieb:


> mei mudda hat sich mein helm halt in die fotze gesteckt
> kein bedarf ey



Hey, Yukio, Erfolgserlebnis, diesen intelligenten Radfahrer hast Du schon bekehrt!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. März 2008)

blabla2001 schrieb:


> @Yukio: Wie kann man es überhaupt fertig bringen zu stürzen?


...wahrscheinlich, weil man nicht richtig gerechnet bzw. sich nicht an die physikalischen Gesetze gehalten hat...


----------



## kinesium? (13. März 2008)

stephan- schrieb:


> ....Weiterhin kommt dazu, dass man nicht nur AUF den Boden fallen kann sondern auch VOR ein Hindernis. Und dabei spielt die horizontale Geschwindigkeit sehr wohl eine Rolle. Sei es ein Baum, aus dem Boden guckende Steine oder sonstwas, dort schlägt man nicht mit Vy auf sondern eher mit Vx auf...
> Absolut unsinnige Argumente die in der Theorie vielleicht richtig sind aber mit der Praxis nicht viel zutun haben.



..... ich sehe Licht am Ende des Tunnels! Fernab von emotionalisiertem Speicherbelastungsgedankenmaterial ein objektives Argument mit bestechender Wirkung....vielleicht sollte man sich die Theorie mal zu Gemüte, nein in Gedanken einführen .

Für alle Emotionalisten:

Stellt Euch vor.........ihr hetzt schwitzend nach Geschwindigkeit gierend auf dem Trail.....die Bäume um Euch rum bilden einen gewaltig rauschenden Tunnel,......der sich nach Deinem Willen zu formen scheint. Du spürst die weichen Bodenwellen wie sie im Rausch der Geschwindigkeit auf Dich wie iiiiiiintensivste Schwerkrafterlebnisse wirken....wie ein kleiner Sturm wirbelst Du durch die Laubesgasse.....was für ein berauschendes Gefühl, wie als würdest Du den Trail in Dich gierigst aufsaugen....als wärst Du eins mit Ihm......aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgghhhhh.....sooooooooo ein geniales Trailhuntinggefühl......eine Kurve nach der anderen....da durch zu hetzen....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......was für eine geniale Schräglage.....*wraaaaap, spruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuung* ein kleiner Baumstamm.....wooooooooowowowowow....was für ein Flow.....rooooooooaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrr......und wieder eine rechts......*wuuuuutsch*....alles geht auf einmal mit unbändiger Macht Richtung Boden....das Vorderrad schlittert weg.....die angeschnittenen Bäume rechts...Du siehst kurz noch wie ein ca. 10 cm dicker Fichtenstamm auf Dich zurast....*kraaaaaacks*....






.....alles ist still..........dunkel..................................was ist mit Deinem Gesicht passiert? Aaaaaaaaauuuuuuhhhhhhh.....Du spürst wie ein dumpfer pulsierender Schmerz in Dein Gesicht Dich mit aller Macht am Boden hält....Dir ist heiß........kalt.....Deine Kraft scheint wie verloren........überall Blut.....es wird Dir immer wummriger.....Du spürst wie Dich das Bewußtsein verlässt......und vor lauter Ohnmächtigkeit kannst Du nichts mehr machen.....






Stellt Dir vor das wäre jetzt passiert.....und stell Dir vor da kommt jemand her....reißt Dich aus Deinem Trauma und fragt: "Na, würdest Du einen Helm oder keinen Helm anziehen?" 



Ziemlich unsinnig....gell?! Genau so wie diese emotionalisierte Diskussion! Niemand kann voraussehen was sein wird. Wir können aber alle Entscheiden was wir dafür tun oder nicht tun. Das sind zwei von einander unabhängige Abhängigkeiten.....kann zu sovielen Wegen, wie Punkte und Kommata in diesem Forum  sind, führen. 


Vielleicht wäre es klug, die objektive Seite wieder mehr zu betrachten oder den Graben zu verlassen und sinnvolleres zu tun....


----------



## fone (13. März 2008)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Hey, Yukio, Erfolgserlebnis, diesen intelligenten Radfahrer hast Du schon bekehrt!


dem von dir zitierten herren hätte man m.e. gar keinen helm verkaufen dürfen.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. März 2008)

kinesium? schrieb:


> ... die objektive Seite wieder mehr zu betrachten ...


...der grösste Irrglauben der westlichen Zivilisation ist derjenige an die "objektive" Sicht der Dinge...


----------



## stephan- (13. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Die gefällt das Wort Unsinn nicht? Kein Problem, da kann Abhilfe geschaffen werden. Ersetze das Wort "Unsinn" durch "sachlich falsche Aussage".



Na da hast du mein direkt auf dich bezogenes Posting ganz super ignoriert und umgangen - damit sollte die Diskussion durch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (13. März 2008)

stephan- schrieb:


> Na da hast du mein direkt auf dich bezogenes Posting ganz super ignoriert und umgangen - damit sollte die Diskussion durch sein



DAS ist seine Spezialität. Hat wohl keine Formel oder Studie als "gegenargument" gefunden.


----------



## Yukio (13. März 2008)

stephan- schrieb:


> Na da hast du mein direkt auf dich bezogenes Posting ganz super ignoriert und umgangen - damit sollte die Diskussion durch sein


Ich habe es gelesen und als abschließend aufgefasst. Wenn ich derartige Downhills fahre, trage ich auch immer einen Helm. Und damit man nicht auf das ungeschützte Kinn fällt, ist bei solchen Strecken ein Full-Face empfehlenswert.


----------



## Jonez (13. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ich habe es gelesen und als abschließend aufgefasst. Wenn ich derartige Downhills fahre, trage ich auch immer einen Helm. Und damit man nicht auf das ungeschützte Kinn fällt, ist bei solchen Strecken ein Full-Face empfehlenswert.




Das würde ja bedeuten, ein Helm "schützt" den Kopf
Du wiederlegst damit doch deine ganzen Studien. Ich dachte ein Helm bringt nix. Wegen physikalischen Gesetzen und so...?!


----------



## Siam (13. März 2008)

Das ein Helm schützt ist ja auch klar. Die Ganze Diskussion dreht sich im Grunde um die Frage ab wann es wirklich unverantwortlich wird sich ohne Helm zu bewegen. 
Das solche Grenzen für die Anwendung von Schutzausrüstungen sehr wohl praktiziert werden, sieht man auch bei motorisierten Fahrzeugen. Schließlich ist zwar beim Auto ein Gurt vorgeschrieben, im Bus, welcher gleichen physikalischen Gestzen folgt und mitunter auch fast 100 km/h schnell ist, jedoch nicht. Und Unglücke mit Verletzten und Toten, die mit Gurt und eventuell Airbag vermutlich noch gesund leben würden, gibt es ebenso. Das ist eine absolut äquivalente Abwägung von Aufwand und Nutzen, die jeder Benutzer öffentlicher Verkehrsmittel hinnehmen *muß*. Genauso muß man beim Radfahren eben sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen den schnellen Abfahrten auf Waldwegen und gemütlichem Cruisen auf Radwegen machen. Zwar trage ich bei potenziell gefährlicheren Touren auch ein Helm, jedoch vertraue ich nicht auf eine besondere Schutzwirkung und kneife lieber bei einem Trail. Wenn ich so manchen Post lese, habe ich sehr wohl das Gefühl, das ein Helm gefährlich ist. Denn einige scheinen sich mit so einem Deckel praktisch unverwundbar zu fühlen. Und wenn mit Helm plötzlich Strecken gefahren werden, die man ohne Helm aufgrund des Gefühles der Verwundbarkeit nicht gefahren währe, dann ist dies eventuell in der Summe ein mehr an Risiko.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. März 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> ... habe ich sehr wohl das Gefühl, das ein Helm gefährlich ist. Denn einige scheinen sich mit so einem Deckel praktisch unverwundbar zu fühlen. Und wenn mit Helm plötzlich Strecken gefahren werden, die man ohne Helm aufgrund des Gefühles der Verwundbarkeit nicht gefahren währe, dann ist dies eventuell in der Summe ein mehr an Risiko.


Und woraus liest Du das? 
Ich glaube, dass *allen* Helmbefürwortern klar ist, dass ein Helm z. B. nicht gegen eine Rückenmarksverletzung (und damit Lähmung) hilft - von daher verstehe ich deinen Ansatz/Deine Behauptung nicht im gerinngsten...


----------



## Siam (13. März 2008)

Hier wird öfters davon gesprochen, das beim befahren von Trails mit Geschwindigkeiten deutlich über 20 km/h irgendetwas passieren könnte. Daraus interpretiere ich, daß viele dies tun und damit das hohe Sturzrisiko in kauf nehmen. Nur eben einen Helm tragen.
Außerdem fahre ich selber auch auf den Wegen und mir kommen sehr oft solche Kamikazepiloten ( 100% mit Helm) entgegen, wenn ich bergauf fahre. Und nicht selten werde ich bergab von solchen Fahrern auch noch riskant überholt - weil ich eben nicht nur wegen des Helmes am Kopf selbigen in den Standby-Modus schicke. 

Warum diese Kameraden so einen riskanten Fahrstil mit Gefährdung anderer in kauf nehemen, weiß ich nicht. Jedoch habe ich durch diese Diskussion angeregt einmal besonderes Augenmerk auf behelmte und unbehelmte Fahrer gelegt. Meine -zugegebenermaßen nicht aussagekräftige-  Statistik  besagt das die Kamikaze-Piloten Helm tragen. Somit steht die einerseits durch das Helmtragen gezeigte Sorge um die eigene Gesundheit doch ganz krass im Kontrast zum Fahrstil. Dies finde ich nur oftmals so kontrovers.


----------



## zoerch (13. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Falsch. Du hast von langsamen und schnellen Stürzen gesprochen und dies dabei mit horizontalen Geschwindigkeiten in Zusammenhang gebracht. Das ist Unsinn. Wenn du etwas anderes sagen willst, drück dich deutlicher aus oder lass es bleiben.



studentengewäsch.


----------



## fone (13. März 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Und woraus liest Du das?
> Ich glaube, dass *allen* Helmbefürwortern klar ist, dass ein Helm z. B. nicht gegen eine Rückenmarksverletzung (und damit Lähmung) hilft - von daher verstehe ich deinen Ansatz/Deine Behauptung nicht im gerinngsten...


ist ja nicht so als wäre diese/r ansatz/these/beobachtung neu oder von siam erfunden.

ich hab mir fürs boarden helm und protektor zugelegt, in der hoffnung genau diesen effekt zu erzielen, da ich seit jeher eher der schisser in der gruppe war. das alter und die bequemlichkeit tun ihr übriges und man braucht hilfsmittel...in diesem bereich! in diesem bereich! 



zoerch schrieb:


> studentengewäsch.


autsch! das war dein knie.


----------



## m3ister (13. März 2008)

ich habe mich für einen helm entschieden. weil ich schonmal bekanntschaft mit einer windschutzscheibe gemacht habe.. keine Ahnung ob der Helm etwas gebracht hätte... was mich nur tierisch nervt ist das mit der einmal runtergefallen ist und schon ein riss dadurch entstanden ist.. und der helm is grade mal 2 monate alt... echt klasse... kein umtausch möglich...ich frage mich da auch was passiert wäre wenn ich mit dem helm einen unfall gehabt hätte...


----------



## Jonez (13. März 2008)

Vermutlich hat ein Helm ebenso eine "Knautschzone" wie ein Auto.
Logischerweise geht er bei einem Sturz auf den Kopf/Helm kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rr-radler (13. März 2008)

m3ister schrieb:


> ich habe mich für einen helm entschieden. weil ich schonmal bekanntschaft mit einer windschutzscheibe gemacht habe.. keine Ahnung ob der Helm etwas gebracht hätte... was mich nur tierisch nervt ist das mit der einmal runtergefallen ist und schon ein riss dadurch entstanden ist.. und der helm is grade mal 2 monate alt... echt klasse... kein umtausch möglich...ich frage mich da auch was passiert wäre wenn ich mit dem helm einen unfall gehabt hätte...



vorab: es ist richtig einen helm der einen riss hat, egal wo und wie tief, nicht mehr zu nutzen.

wenn dir der helm runtergefallen ist und infolgedessen ein riss in der außenschale entstanden ist, hat das mit dem schutz eines helmes nichts zu tun.
wenn dir ein scharfkantiger gegenstand auf die motorhaube eines autos fällt ist der lack beschädigt, u.u. bis aufs blech. stellst du dir dann auch die frage ob du bei einem unfall mit DIESEM auto ausreichend geschützt bist??????
die innenschale des helms stellt die "knautschzone" dar  


mfg
frank


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (13. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Die gefällt das Wort Unsinn nicht? Kein Problem, da kann Abhilfe geschaffen werden. Ersetze das Wort "Unsinn" durch "sachlich falsche Aussage".



mir gefällt deine herablassende art nicht  

mfg
frank


----------



## Yukio (14. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Das würde ja bedeuten, ein Helm "schützt" den Kopf
> Du wiederlegst damit doch deine ganzen Studien. Ich dachte ein Helm bringt nix. Wegen physikalischen Gesetzen und so...?!


Das ist das witzige an der ganzen Diskussion. Jeder schreibt von etwas völlig anderem. Mal geht es um Straßenverkehr, dann wieder um Gelände. Und was "Schutz" bedeutet scheint auch jeder für sich zu entscheiden.
Antwort dazu siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4543575&postcount=1668




mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> mir gefällt deine herablassende art nicht


Du interpretierst viel zu viel in das geschriebene Wort hinein. Das sollte man vermeiden, macht schriftliche Diskussionen viel einfacher.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (14. März 2008)

Du interpretierst viel zu viel in das geschriebene Wort hinein. Das sollte man vermeiden, macht schriftliche Diskussionen viel einfacher.[/QUOTE]

  warum habe ich von dir gar keine oder eine solche antwort erwartet?
jegliche kritik deinerseits wird von dir ignoriert oder du versuchst dem anderen unwissenheit, bzw. falsche interpretation oder sonstwas zu unterstellen.
solltest in die politik gehen, falls du da nicht schon bist 
dort sind die aussagen  -ich wurde falsch zitiert/man sollte nicht soviel wert auf das gesagte geben/man hat mich mißverstanden/einfach aussitzen (verhalten)- gerade von leuten, die vom gegenüber fehlerloses verhalten fordern an der tagesordnung.

mfg
frank


----------



## disujani (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

bis vor einigen Jahren fuhr ich ohne Helm. Dann kamen meine Kinder in das Alter, wo Sie mit dem Fahrrad fahren angefangen sind. Als guter Vater hat man darauf geachtet, dass die Kids natürlich mit Helm fahren  

Dann kam die Frage: Papa, wieso fährst Du denn ohne Helm ??

Da hatte ich Erklärungsnot. Seit dem immer mit, egal ob Stadt, Wald oder sonst wo.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## The Body (14. März 2008)

Das Thema ist viel zu komplex als das man es berechnen kann. In gewissen Bereichen schon, aber der Rest wäre dann Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnung mit Wenn und Aber.
Ansonsten müßte man die in den Statistiken aufgeführten Stürze mit und ohne Kopfverletzungen jeweils so nachstellen und zwar mit und ohne Helm um zu sehen was passieren würde wenn. Und selbst das wäre auch nicht sicher.
Ein Helm wird vermutlich bei einer bestimmten Anzahl von bestimmten Stürzen schützen bei denen die zahlreichen Faktoren genauso sind, dass es eben zu dem Schutz kommt.
Aus eigener kann ich zumindest sagen das bei Motorradstürzen ein Helm auch nur bedingten Schutz liefern kann. Wenn man unter einer Leitplanke durchrutscht ist der Helm in dem Sinne eher gefährlich, wenn man damit an der selbigen hängen bleibt und den Kopf abreizt. Zuvor hat der Helm aber zumindest den Aufschlag auf den Asphalt gemindert, ebenso tiefe Schürfwunden. Wie einem Bekannten vor edlichen Jahren passiert.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (14. März 2008)

disujani schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bis vor einigen Jahren fuhr ich ohne Helm. Dann kamen meine Kinder in das Alter, wo Sie mit dem Fahrrad fahren angefangen sind. Als guter Vater hat man darauf geachtet, dass die Kids natürlich mit Helm fahren
> 
> ...



bei solchen konstellationen erübrigt sich die frage ob ein helm zu tragen ist oder nicht. ich bekomme immer einen föhn wenn ich eltern sehe/höre, die kinder anpflaumen das sie den helm anziehen sollen, selbst aber ohne fahren.

mfg
frank


----------



## weichbirne (14. März 2008)

ganz klar immer mit helm!

bei meinem sturz ohne helm hab ich mir die kopfhaut abgeschabt. die haare, samt haut, hingen mir im gesicht. ob ich mit helm fahre beantwortet mir der blick in den spiegel.
mit full-face hätte wohl auch nicht mein linker nasenflügel wieder angenäht werden müssen.

in diesem sinne

gruß
benno


----------



## Yukio (14. März 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> warum habe ich von dir gar keine oder eine solche antwort erwartet?


Das kannst du gerne sehen wie es dir beliebt. Ein Helm für Radfahrer ist aber nicht mehr als eine technische Einrichtung mit bestimmten Spezifikationen und Wirkungen über die man im einzelnen diskutieren kann. 

An mehr als diesen Aspekten habe ich wenig Interesse. Wer gerne mehr darin erkennen will, der kann das gerne tun. Da halte ich mich aber lieber heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rr-radler (14. März 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Das kannst du gerne sehen wie es dir beliebt. Ein Helm für Radfahrer ist aber nicht mehr als eine technische Einrichtung mit bestimmten Spezifikationen und Wirkungen über die man im einzelnen diskutieren kann.
> 
> An mehr als diesen Aspekten habe ich wenig Interesse. Wer gerne mehr darin erkennen will, der kann das gerne tun. Da halte ich mich aber lieber heraus.




so sehe ich das auch. jeder kann und soll seine meinung haben und diese auch äußern, nur sollte man das mit gegenseitigem respekt machen. dies wird in einem internetforum durch die wortwahl gezeigt oder eben auch nicht.

mfg
frank


----------



## Shygon (30. März 2008)

Also, ich habe einen mittelschweren Unfall hinter mir, der mich die ursprüngliche Form meines Schulterblattes und viiiele Kopfschmerzen gekostet hat.

Es gibt Helme, die unter 30 Euro kosten und zumindest von Warentest das Urteil "gut" bekommen haben. So einen werde ich mir wahrscheinlich zulegen.


----------



## camirras (31. März 2008)

Ich hatte bisher noch keinen werde mir aber sicherlich einen zulegen, halte ich für eine sehr sinnvolle und vorallem "gesunde" Sache.


----------



## lew187 (31. März 2008)

Ich fahre ohne. Man muss ja auch mal konsequent bleiben.


----------



## Thrasher (31. März 2008)

Hatte noch nie einen. Bemerkenswerte Diskussion. 

Cheers,
   T.


----------



## Monsterwade (31. März 2008)

Wen jemand ohne Helm schwer verunglückt, eventuell dadurch sogar
bleibende Hirnschäden davon trägt, so kann das extrem viel Geld kosten.
Das geht schnell in die 100.000 Euro.

Und wer trägt diese Kosten ??? Wir alle !!!

Wieviel könnte jeder von uns an Versicherungsprämie sparen, wenn alle 
etwas überlegter unterwegs wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (31. März 2008)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> ...
> Das geht schnell in die 100.000 Euro.
> 
> Und wer trÃ¤gt diese Kosten ??? Wir alle !!!
> ...


Wen interessieren bitte lÃ¤cherliche â¬ 100000 wenn ich mir ansehe was fÃ¼r was fÃ¼r einen ******* **** wir in diesem ******* ********* **** Geld ver****** und ******* ********** ************ ************ ********** mÃ¼ssen, obwohl wir ******** absolut ****** ******** kÃ¶nnen und ******** ** ********* **** ********** ******.

Ich habe gerade von der im Grundgesetz festgelegten Meinungsfreiheit, unter berÃ¼cksichtigung weiterer Gesetzte, gebrauch gemacht und dabei auch noch ein bissl Eigenzensur betrieben. Bei weiteren Fragen: Siehe bitte BILD-Zeitung.


----------



## Siam (31. März 2008)

Und wieviel könnte man sparen wenn nicht immer noch so viele Menschen quarzen würden??? Wenn es ein paar hundet Radfahrer (die mit Helm eingerechnet - ja auch die verletzen sich) im Jahr erwischt, so ist dies eigentlich nicht ersthaft relevant - gesamtwirtschaftlich gesehen. Wer sich eine Zigarette anzündet, schadet dem Gesundheitssystem weitaus mehr. Oder auch der Konsum von Akohol. Selbst eine Portion Pommes sollte nicht unüberlegt verspeist werden...


----------



## bronks (31. März 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> ... Wer sich eine Zigarette anzündet, schadet dem Gesundheitssystem weitaus mehr. Oder auch der Konsum von Akohol. Selbst eine Portion Pommes sollte nicht unüberlegt verspeist werden...


Wer soviel sauft und raucht, daß es ungesund ist, zahlt mehrere durchschnittliche Krankenkassenmonatsbeitrage pro Jahr an Steuern dafür. Dumm ist, daß sich andere staatliche Stellen damit bereichern und nichts davon direkt ins Gesundheitssystem fließt.


----------



## The Body (31. März 2008)

Am meisten könnte man sparen, wenn es keine Menschen geben würde.


----------



## bronks (31. März 2008)

The Body schrieb:


> Am meisten könnte man sparen, wenn es keine Menschen geben würde.


Wer würde dann sparen?


----------



## Siam (31. März 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Wer soviel sauft und raucht, daß es ungesund ist, zahlt mehrere durchschnittliche Krankenkassenmonatsbeitrage pro Jahr an Steuern dafür. Dumm ist, daß sich andere staatliche Stellen damit bereichern und nichts davon direkt ins Gesundheitssystem fließt.



Rauchen:

Ein Päckchen Kippen etwa 4 Euro. Bei zwei Päckchen täglich (da ist eine spätere, nicht unerhebliche Gesundheitsbeeinträchtigung garantiert) macht dies in 20 Jahren gerade einmal 60000 Euro, jedoch ist dies die Gesamtsumme und nicht nur die Steuern. Was wohl so eine Krebsbehandlung, Raucherbein etc. kostet???

Saufen: 

Etwa 1 Euro je Liter Bier, macht eine identische Rechnung bei 4 Litern pro Tag!!! Also ebenfalls ähnliche Summen. 

Vonn Finanzierung kann da keine Rede sein. Und gerade Alkohol hat noch gigantische Sekundärfolgen, da dieser auch im Straßenverkehr oder bei Durchführung gefährlicher Arbeiten konsumiert wird. Der Soziale Aspekt ist dabei ebenfalls zu berücksichtigen. Alkohol verändert Menschen schon sehr schnell. Ich vermute selbst die Schäden durch in Folge eines Alkoholkonsums angewendeter Gewalt sind höher als die durch Radunfälle verursachten. Aber durch die hohe Dunkelziffer (nicht jedes Kind oder jede Frau zeigt den betrukenen Vater an) wird es nie zuverlässige Statistiken geben.


Solange solche Dinge durch entsprechende Gestze nicht unterbunden werden ist es mehr als nur lächerlich über Helmpflicht mit dem Argument Kosten für die Allgemeinheit zu diskutieren.


----------



## bronks (31. März 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Finanzierung kann da keine Rede sein.


Ich glaub schon daran, denn wieviele Raucher werden zum Schluß schwer krank?



Siam schrieb:


> Und gerade Alkohol hat noch gigantische Sekundärfolgen, da dieser auch im Straßenverkehr oder bei Durchführung gefährlicher Arbeiten konsumiert wird.


Klar, aber man darf nicht besoffen autofahren und arbeiten auch nicht. Damit dürfte das ausreichend geregelt sein. Rauchend autofahren ist auch so ein Punkt, bei dem ich nicht verstehe, warum das noch nicht verboten wurde.



Siam schrieb:


> ... Der Soziale Aspekt ist dabei ebenfalls zu berücksichtigen. Alkohol verändert Menschen schon sehr schnell. Ich vermute selbst die Schäden durch in Folge eines Alkoholkonsums angewendeter Gewalt sind höher als die durch Radunfälle verursachten. Aber durch die hohe Dunkelziffer (nicht jedes Kind oder jede Frau zeigt den betrukenen Vater an) wird es nie zuverlässige Statistiken geben ...


Die Leute welche das betrifft hätten das sicher ohne Alk auch hinbekommen.


----------



## tokessa (31. März 2008)

Ja oder essen, trinken, atmen, sprechen, nase bohren gehört alles verboten.


----------



## PepperTreck (15. April 2008)

Hab eine Blöde Frage !!!??? 
Seit wann gibt es Fahrrad Helme und wie sahen die ersten aus ??
Ich frag nur weil ich das letzte mal vor ca 13 Jahren öfters Rad gefahren bin, und zur der zeit ist mir so etwas nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Frischmilch (15. April 2008)

Fällt mir gerade noch so zu den Rauchern ein:
Raucher sind für Krankenkassen billiger als ein Nichtraucher, da Raucher früher abnippeln und die Kassen gar nicht mehr belasten können, wenn die typischen teuren Alterskrankheiten auftreten. Alles im Schnitt natürlich (Außnahmen solls ja auch geben). Die Statistik/Erkenntnis ist aber nicht wirklich durch die Presse gerauscht... warum wohl?!

Was war doch gleich das Thema? Fahrradhelm?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven-r (15. April 2008)

Was hast Du denn für ne anfällige Familie ?? Alterskrankheiten, welche sind das ?? Meine Großeltern sind nicht öfters krank als ich, eher seltener. Warum sollen die sich auch krank schreiben lassen, gehen ja schon ewig nicht mehr arbeiten und gerade alte Menschen sitzen vieles aus. Jungspunde bleiben für jede Grippe zu hause, zwicken im Rücken, Kopfschmerzen, sofort sind die beim Arzt. Gib mal nen Link zu der dubiosen "Statistik/Erkenntnis" !


----------



## Frischmilch (15. April 2008)

ein kleiner Link:
Raucher und Krankenkasse
Google kennt sicher noch mehr...

By the way... nicht nur Krankschreiben kostet die Krankenkasse. Und ja, ältere Menschen belasten die Krankenkasse im Schnitt tatsächlich stärker als ein jüngerer Durchschnitts-Mensch. Toll (oder auch nicht), dass du ständig krank bist oder dich zumindest Krankschreiben lässt.

Aber jetzt hopp hopp back to Topic.


----------



## fone (16. April 2008)

nochmal: wie wollt ihr das mit erbkrankheiten bzw. erhöhten risiken für erkrankungen ("liegt in der familie") halten? verbieten? ausmerzen? oder einfach garnicht krankenversichern?

natürlich trage ich beim mountainbiken einen helm.


----------



## tokessa (16. April 2008)

Um mal wieder zum thema zu kommen kumpel hats am WE zerlegt, helm MET Parchute oder so in der mitte gebrochen. Habs mitangesehen ohne wäre er nicht mehr aufgestanden.


----------



## el comandante (16. April 2008)

PepperTreck schrieb:


> Hab eine Blöde Frage !!!???
> Seit wann gibt es Fahrrad Helme und wie sahen die ersten aus ??
> Ich frag nur weil ich das letzte mal vor ca 13 Jahren öfters Rad gefahren bin, und zur der zeit ist mir so etwas nicht aufgefallen.





> Schon lange vor Aufkommen der Fahrradhelme war bei Rennfahrern ein Sturzkappe oder Sturzring genannter Kopfschutz gebräuchlich.
> 
> Dieser ähnelte äußerlich den modernen Helmen. Die am Kopf von vorn nach hinten verlaufenden, aus Leder gefertigten, gefüllten Schläuche lagen direkt auf dem Kopf auf. Die flexible Konstruktion war, entgegen dem heutigen Helm, oft auf kleineres Format knick- oder faltbar.
> 
> ...


Helm von 1949


----------



## Cpace (16. April 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Und wieviel könnte man sparen wenn nicht immer noch so viele Menschen quarzen würden???...




Wurde ja schon gesagt, bevor du solch einen Quatsch von dir gibst, erstmal Google bemühen


----------



## sven-r (16. April 2008)

Frischmilch schrieb:


> ein kleiner Link:
> Raucher und Krankenkasse
> Google kennt sicher noch mehr...


schon mal geschaut wem die Domain gehört ??? Ist ne deutsche Privatperson mit nem englischen Webhoster, keine Versicherung, nix... na lol, so eine Seite kann jeder on stellen. Dachte jetzt kommt ne offizielle Versicherungsseite.


----------



## 4mate (16. April 2008)

sven-r schrieb:


> schon mal geschaut wem die Domain gehört ??? Ist ne deutsche Privatperson mit nem englischen Webhoster, keine Versicherung, nix... na lol, so eine Seite kann jeder on stellen. Dachte jetzt kommt ne offizielle Versicherungsseite.


Wie bitte  ? Es geht da von A-Z um Versicherungen  .


----------



## sven-r (16. April 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Wie bitte  ? Es geht da von A-Z um Versicherungen  .


Ja und weiter ? Welche Gesellschaft steht dahinter ? Mal Domainchec gemacht ? Ich kann auch ne Seite von alles über Schäferhunde machen, bin ich dann gleich Vorsitzender der deutschen Schäferhundezüchtervereinigung oder so etwas ?? 
Wenn ich schon lese "laut einer Studie.." Welche Studie wie erarbeitet und von wem in Auftrag gegeben ? 

Im Gegensatz zum eigentlichem Thema hier, da gibt es belegte Studien
die für und gegen die Schutzwirkung von Radhelmen sprechen. Links wurden einige währen dieses Themas gesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aragonion (26. Mai 2008)

Mitlerweile nur noch mit Helm seit Ich vor 3 Wochen an Bordsteinkante die weder total Hoch noch richtig abgeflacht wahr hängen geblieben bin da Ich den notwendigen Winkel schräg nicht getroffen hab als Mister Fahr lieber nen Sattelzug weil Ich immer so stark ausscheere beim Kurven ^^
Naja wahr sehr Schmerzhaft auf den Bürgersteig geknallt auf die Kniescheiben die immer noch weh tun, seit dem nur noch mit Helm ..............


----------



## manuel123 (26. Mai 2008)

Nen Kumpel von mir hats am Wochende mit schätzungsweise 20km/h auf ner Schotterstrasse zerlegt. Den Helm hatter er brav im Rucksack:

Zitat: Krankenwagen (da er nicht ansprechbar war und aufn Kopf geblutet hat - zum Glück im nachhinein nur Gehirnerschütterung) - ALSO NIE MEHR OHNE HELM!!!


----------



## Lehmlutscher (24. Juni 2008)

Kein Helm, Kein Hirn!!!
Hab schon 3 mal miterlebt wie sich Rider ohne Helm gemault haben.
Man kann jetzt deren Gesichter in Teig drücken, um Gorillakekse zu backen.
Ausserdem halten die Aufkleber nicht im Gesicht.
Ich finde:
Sobald man Jumpen, Downhillfahren oder irgendwelche Stunts macht, sollte man nen Helm Tragen. Bergauf find ich Helme echt schwachsinn.
Rauchen und Saufen:
Geht immer, aber in Maaßen!

Ich finde es ist nix dabei ab und an mal saufen zu gehen oder gelegentlich mal eine zu qualmen. Übrigens ist es für Krankenkassen teurer wenn man ohne Protection und Helm fährt und sich dann zerlegt!!!!


----------



## goon (24. Juni 2008)

Also wenn ich mit meiner Freundin (bald Frau) um den See fahre, immer ohne Helm,
alleine mit Helm.
Eigentlich wäre es richtig immer mit Helm zufahren, aber man ist ja zueitel, wenn man irgendwo sich nieder lässt oder zur Arbeit fährt.


----------



## Backfisch (24. Juni 2008)

Eitel?


----------



## Backfisch (24. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Eitel?




Und als Ehemann hat man auch eine gewisse Verantwortung, seine Frau nicht zur Witwe oder zur ehrenamtlichen Pflegerin auf Lebenszeit zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goon (24. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Und als Ehemann hat man auch eine gewisse Verantwortung, seine Frau nicht zur Witwe oder zur ehrenamtlichen Pflegerin auf Lebenszeit zu machen.


 
Da hast Du vollkommen Recht !!!

Sollte eigentlich ironisch rüberkommen, ich bin selbst der Meinung das ich da noch an mir arbeiten muss.
Selbiges hatte ich beim Hockey, ab 18 darf man ohne Gesichtschutzspiele, da ich ja zu den "Großen tollen" gehören wollte spielte ich nur mit Helm ohne Gesichtsschutz, tja im zweiten Spiel gings schon schief, Skaterhockeyball (Hartgummiball) ungebremst ins Gesicht,
Glück im Unglück gehabt (Lippe aufgeplatzt und ein Zahn verdreht, danch wenigstens mit Halbvisier und Zahnschutz.

Letztens kam mir einer auf nem Rennrad entgegen, mit so ner kultigen Leder Kopfbedeckung, diese Uralt "Helme"


----------



## HEIZER (25. Juni 2008)

Mein Sohn ( 10 ) hat sich immer geweigert und wollte nie seinen Helm aufsetzen.... da habe ich ihm dieses Bild hier gezeigt:






Eine etwas rabiate Methode....aber sie hat gewirkt, seitdem nur noch mit Helm


----------



## sigggi (25. Juni 2008)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Mein Sohn ( 10 ) hat sich immer geweigert und wollte nie seinen Helm aufsetzen.... da habe ich ihm dieses Bild hier gezeigt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Gutes" Bild. Logisch, dass das nur ein Radfahrer sein kann.

Von diesen Bildern wird es heute abend wohl mehr geben, wenn die Fussballfans wieder unbehelmt zur Grossbildleinwand laufen.

Glückwunsch an deinen Sohn, dass er nun in allen Lebenslagen Helm trägt.


----------



## tbird (25. Juni 2008)

whow .... das ging wohl bis zum knochen oder? 

aber er kann anscheinend noch lächeln 



sigggi schrieb:


> "Gutes" Bild. Logisch, dass das nur ein Radfahrer sein kann.
> 
> Von diesen Bildern wird es heute abend wohl mehr geben, wenn die Fussballfans wieder unbehelmt zur Grossbildleinwand laufen.
> 
> Glückwunsch an deinen Sohn, dass er nun in allen Lebenslagen Helm trägt.




vollspasst. sorry aber ein anderes wort fällt mir für dich nicht ein.


----------



## tbird (25. Juni 2008)

.


----------



## EvilEvo (25. Juni 2008)

Ja so ein Bild hat mich auch dazu bewegt, einen Helm zu kaufen, das Problem war nur, dass ich auf dem Bild war! Das ist nicht irgendein irsinniges nahezu unmögliches Ereignis, das passiert auf dem Weg nach hause, auf einem Weg, der keine 5 min dauert, Kind springt auf die Straße, man erschrickt und legt sich bei 45km/h auf dem Asphalt lang, dann sieht man so aus! Nehmt´s ernst!


----------



## sigggi (25. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Und als Ehemann hat man auch eine gewisse Verantwortung, seine Frau nicht zur Witwe oder zur ehrenamtlichen Pflegerin auf Lebenszeit zu machen.



Stimmt.
Daher sollte man die Augen nicht vor den Tatsachen verschliessen und auch dort Helm tragen wo der Kopf wirklich gefährdet ist.





Quelle:
Hannelore Kohl Stiftung Geschäftsbericht 2004


----------



## HEIZER (25. Juni 2008)

@ Siggi

Hattest du eigentlich schon mal einen Sturz ohne Helm ?


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2008)

Was für ein saublöder Thread-Titel ?
Eine befreundete Neuro-Chirurgin hat erst neulich wieder erzählt, dass so gut wie alle OPs an Fahrradfahrerköpfen unnötig wären, wenn die Fahrer Helme getragen hätten. Vorallem im Stadtverkehr.


----------



## maatik (26. Juni 2008)

Kein Helm = Kein Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Juni 2008)

Hmm, ich denke das sollte jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob er nen Deckel beim Radfahren trägt oder nicht.......denke auch das wir schon genug Krankenkasse dafür bezahlen um dann wenn man sie braucht doch das meiste selber bezahlen zu müssen.
Ich selber trage "meistens" auch nen Helm, gibt aber auch Tage da hab ich einfach kein Bock drauf......
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (26. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was für ein saublöder Thread-Titel ?
> Eine befreundete Neuro-Chirurgin hat erst neulich wieder erzählt, dass so gut wie alle OPs an Fahrradfahrerköpfen unnötig wären, wenn die Fahrer Helme getragen hätten. Vorallem im Stadtverkehr.



uiiiiii, im rennradforum ist ein allwissender der eine ausbildung zum kranken- und gesundheitspfleger macht. jedem arzt, der einem helm eine schutzwirkung zusagt, unterstellt er, keine ahnung zu haben, ein helmfan zu sein oder durch die medien geprägt zu sein  

mfg
frank


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (26. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was für ein saublöder Thread-Titel ?
> Eine befreundete Neuro-Chirurgin hat erst neulich wieder erzählt, dass so gut wie alle OPs an Fahrradfahrerköpfen unnötig wären, wenn die Fahrer Helme getragen hätten. Vorallem im Stadtverkehr.



 Ingmar E.
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von Ingmar E.

Registriert seit: 06/2008
Ort: Leibzsch
Beiträge: 305
Fotos


Standard AW: Ein Hoch auf Helme!
Zitat:
Ausser dass diese Aussage mal wieder zeigt, dass man um Mediziner zu werden nicht unbedingt die super Leuchte sein muss, sondern hauptsächlich fleissig (wie sagte der Dekan der Uni Halle: Medizin ist nicht schwer, sondern viel), wird dieser Teilaspekt unseren "ich trag den Helm nur bei Ausfahrten mit dem RR"-Helmträgern aber gar nicht schmecken.
__________________


das war die antwort von ihm auf die aussage deiner bekannten. kannst ihr ja mal einen schönen gruß sagen und fragen was sie davon hält 

mfg
frank


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Juni 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Daher sollte man die Augen nicht vor den Tatsachen verschliessen und auch dort Helm tragen wo der Kopf wirklich gefährdet ist.



Ja das ist  sehr schön, hier kommt genau das rüber, was den meisten Radfahrern passiert! 
Die wenigsten kriegen ein Schädel-Hirn-Trauma, aber denk mal drüber nach warum!! 
So gut wie kein Radfahrer kommt mit solch einer "leichten" Verletzung davon!!! 
Es endet nämlich meistens mit einem Schädelbruch bzw. dem Exitus aufgrund von Hirnblutungen, weil der Schädel total zertrümmert ist!!! Echt traurig, dass es Leute gibt, die das nicht kapieren (wollen), obwohl sie es ja selbst so offensichtlich hier posten!


----------



## Jonez (26. Juni 2008)

Es gibt eben nur STUDIEN zu Hirntrauma. Platzwunden, Schädelbasisbrüche und ähnliches müssen anscheinend nicht durch Studien Belegt/(widerlegt) werden.


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. Juni 2008)

der sektor FREIZEIT is schon größer, bei dem MTB auf jeden Fall dazu zählen würde!! Wer einen Helm trägt macht auf jeden Fall nichts falsch denn:

"If saftey gear is around nothing can go wrong, belive me."


----------



## loefchen (26. Juni 2008)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen dass ich im Moment keinen Helm trage weil ich z. Zt. nur auf die Arbeit fahre und da gehts nur über Radwege...aber ich hab mir auf jeden Fall mal einen geordert und wenn ich in Zukunft vermehrt ins Gelände geh wird er auch auf jeden fall getragen!


----------



## tbird (26. Juni 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Kein Helm = Kein Biker.



absolut korrekt.


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Juni 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> ....nur auf die Arbeit fahre und da gehts nur über Radwege...



Das Argument hört man immer wieder. Aber wenn ich mit dem "Rad" auf Arbeit fahre, quer durch die City, im Berufsverkehr, ey, nie ohne, NEVER!!! 

Ich meine damit nicht die Situationen, wie heute erlebt, das einem in der Kurve einer auf der eigenen Spur entgegen kommt, oder der Gegenverkehr unbedingt einen LKW überholen muss! LKW - PKW - ich mit Radl... das war schon eng. Und dann die Geschwindigkeit des überholenden PKW plus meine... aua! Nein, auch auf dem Radweg kam mir heute einer entgegen!  Kurve, bebaut, nix gesehen und plötzlich ein grinsender Renter vor mir!

Passieren kann immer und überall etwas, nur ist eben der Unterschied ob ich mich mehr in Gefahr bringe oder ob die Gefahr von anderen ausgeht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tierfreund23 (26. Juni 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Kein Helm = Kein Biker.


 Immer mit .


----------



## Fw-Eis (26. Juni 2008)

verstehe eh nicht warum ihr euch so vor nem helm drückt, die sind mittlerweile so leicht, man merkt garnimmer das man einen aufm kopp hat.


----------



## loefchen (26. Juni 2008)

Außerdem: Petr Cech macht's vor 

Bei uns sind halt die Radwege so dulli (mehr oder weniger aufm Land halt...) da kommste dir mit Helm einfach overdressed vor...

Aber ich versprech wenn er da ist (morgen oder ü-morgen) wird er auch aufgesetzt...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Juni 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Kein Helm = Kein Biker.



Quatsch.........


----------



## goon (26. Juni 2008)

In der Bike oder im Mountainbike Magazin war nen Helm Test, da waren die günstigen meistens die besten 

Mein Casco Viper, ist mir zu schwer auf der Birne, will den verkaufen,
hatte heute mal den ALDI Helm von meiner Freundin auf der war schön leicht und angenehm zutragen.
Will mir jetzt auch so einen schmaleren leichte kaufen, dachte an den Giro Xen, der ist mir aber was zuteuer. Schaue nach was vergleichbaren.

Ich Idiot hab das Heft mit dem Test weggeschmissen 

Übrigens, heute so nen Typ zu mir, "Lord Helmchen", hab ich gesagt " Leg dich mal ordentlich auf die Fr***e, da wirst schon sehen"


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Juni 2008)

Hab mir kürzlich einen neuen von KED gekauft, der mit den LED´s hinten drin.
Weiß jetzt nicht die Typenbezeichnung, aber der ist schön leicht.
Den gab´s für 3x Moutainbike-Abo, 39,90 + 3x die MB......das war okay.
Denn der Neupreis des Helms liegt bei um die knapp 70 Euro.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Body (26. Juni 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> die Radwege so dulli


Kann mir mal einer diesen Hinterwäldlerausdruck erklären?


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Juni 2008)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a6617/slant-silber-weiss.html Meiner, sauleicht, top Verschlusssystem und passt auch gut bei längeren Haaren, das war nämlich immer mein Problem, das die dicken langen Haare immer irgendwo gestört und gedrückt haben.


----------



## loefchen (26. Juni 2008)

The Body schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer diesen Hinterwäldlerausdruck erklären?



So Richtung "So wenig befahren dass man sogar wenn mn wollte nicht verunfallen könnte"


----------



## goon (26. Juni 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a6617/slant-silber-weiss.html Meiner, sauleicht, top Verschlusssystem und passt auch gut bei längeren Haaren, das war nämlich immer mein Problem, das die dicken langen Haare immer irgendwo gestört und gedrückt haben.


 

Hey der past sogar zu meinem Bike von der Farbe .
Wenn ich für den Casco noch 30 - 40 bekomme, gehts ja noch, muss was auf die  Bremse treten, im Sep. wir geheiratet, das kostet auch


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Juni 2008)

goon schrieb:


> Hey der past sogar zu meinem Bike von der Farbe .
> Wenn ich für den Casco noch 30 - 40 bekomme, gehts ja noch, muss was auf die  Bremse treten, im Sep. wir geheiratet, das kostet auch



Njoar, das liebe Geld, kenn ich nur zu gut, habe ihn gekauft, weil er eben nochmal 10 billiger geworden ist, kam vorher bei H&S 65, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen, schreib ihn mit auf den Weihnachtswunschzettel^^ .


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Juni 2008)

es gibt keinen grund ohne helm zu fahren.


sollte helmpflicht geben.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (26. Juni 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> es gibt keinen grund ohne helm zu fahren.
> 
> 
> sollte helmpflicht geben.




ja


nein

mfg
frank


----------



## The Body (26. Juni 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> So Richtung "So wenig befahren dass man sogar wenn mn wollte nicht verunfallen könnte"


Hm, hab eben mal einen Bekannten angerufen aus einem Kuhkaff in der Nähe von Dillingen. Der meinte das heißt soviel wie Idiot.


----------



## RetroRider (26. Juni 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen dass ich im Moment keinen Helm trage weil ich z. Zt. nur auf die Arbeit fahre und da gehts nur über Radwege...aber ich hab mir auf jeden Fall mal einen geordert und wenn ich in Zukunft vermehrt ins Gelände geh wird er auch auf jeden fall getragen!



Ich hab kein Problem damit, daß du ohne Helm fährst, aber das Argument kann man so nicht stehen lassen.
Bei mir passieren Unfälle fast immer auf dem Radweg / im Berufsverkehr. Und neulich hatte ich eine Reißzwecke im Vorderrad - da hat sich durch den Druckverlust schon beim sanften Abbremsen die Steuerung verselbständigt. 
Also entweder nie oder immer Helm. Alles Andere kann doch nach Murphys Gesetz nur schiefgehen.


----------



## loefchen (27. Juni 2008)

The Body schrieb:


> Hm, hab eben mal einen Bekannten angerufen aus einem Kuhkaff in der Nähe von Dillingen. Der meinte das heißt soviel wie Idiot.



Ist wohl die offizielle Bezeichnung....bei uns aber halt eher anders...kein Grund zur Panik.


Zum Thema Helmpflicht: Finde ich Quatsch, weil man keine anderen gefährdet wenn man keinen trägt. Wenn man im Auto nicht angeschnallt ist wirkt man zumindest als gefährliches/tödliches Geschoss, das ist voll nachvollziehbar dass es eine Anschnallpflicht gibt. Aber bei Dingen die niemandem außer dir selbst schaden können darf der deutsche Staat nicht mit Verboten/Geboten einschreiten...siehe auch §1 GG "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar"...kann ja sein dass man sich ganz arg schämt wenn man nen Helm tragen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goon (27. Juni 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Zum Thema Helmpflicht: Finde ich Quatsch, weil man keine anderen gefährdet wenn man keinen trägt. Wenn man im Auto nicht angeschnallt ist wirkt man zumindest als gefährliches/tödliches Geschoss, das ist voll nachvollziehbar dass es eine Anschnallpflicht gibt. Aber bei Dingen die niemandem außer dir selbst schaden können darf der deutsche Staat nicht mit Verboten/Geboten einschreiten...siehe auch §1 GG "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar"...kann ja sein dass man sich ganz arg schämt wenn man nen Helm tragen würde.


 
Der Staat kann sehr wohl eingreifen, ich nenne es jetzt einfach Fürsorge pflicht!


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Juni 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> .....Zum Thema Helmpflicht: Finde ich Quatsch, weil man keine anderen gefährdet wenn man keinen trägt......



...und wer zahlt dann den Krankenhausaufenthalt und die Kosten bei bleibenden Schäden? Ich bin echt net scharf drauf als sabberndes Etwas im Rollstuhl zu enden nur weil ich zu eitel war einen auf zu setzen!


----------



## HEIZER (27. Juni 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> ....Aber bei Dingen die niemandem außer dir selbst schaden können darf der deutsche Staat nicht mit Verboten/Geboten einschreiten...siehe auch §1 GG "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar"...kann ja sein dass man sich ganz arg schämt wenn man nen Helm tragen würde.




Jeder kann und soll das machen was er für richtig hält, nur wenn ich dann am Ende dafür bezahlen muss das derjenige seine " Würde " ausleben durfte , und dabei einen Unfall mit irreparablen Spätfolgen erlitt,  sehe ich das absolut nicht ein !


----------



## The Body (27. Juni 2008)

Bei Geld hört die Würde auf.


----------



## tokessa (27. Juni 2008)

Nie ohne und ende.


----------



## loefchen (27. Juni 2008)

Da könnte man auch sagen der staat hat so viel fürsorgepflicht dann müsste er auch die fußgänger zwingen nen helm zu tragen...


----------



## tokessa (27. Juni 2008)

Abwarten


----------



## William Foster (27. Juni 2008)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Jeder kann und soll das machen was er für richtig hält, nur wenn ich dann am Ende dafür bezahlen muss das derjenige seine " Würde " ausleben durfte , und dabei einen Unfall mit irreparablen Spätfolgen erlitt,  sehe ich das absolut nicht ein !



Redest Du von Rauchern und/oder Säufern?


----------



## HEIZER (27. Juni 2008)

William Foster schrieb:


> Redest Du von Rauchern und/oder Säufern?



Rauchen und saufen beinhaltet jeweils eine Sucht , eine Helmverweigerung nicht. Somit kann man das nicht gegeneinander aufstellen.

Es sei denn es gibt jetzt auch die -Ich-trag-meinen-Helm-nicht Sucht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (27. Juni 2008)

In der Stadt ohne Helm versteh' ich nicht. Da kommen einem so viele Penner quer die einfach NICHT darauf achten was um sie herum geschieht, zu Fuß, aufm Rad, im Auto. Gefährlich!


----------



## RetroRider (27. Juni 2008)

Wenn´s beim staatlichen Bevormunden nach Vernunft ginge, dann käme die Helmpflicht erst lange nach der Alkoholprohibition.

Außerdem finde ich den trendigen "Sozialschmarotzer"-Reflex einfach nur zum kotzen. Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung essen Sozialhilfeempfänger (Behinderte, Kinder, Rentner, Arbeitslose) keine Geldscheine, sondern führen das Geld direkt in die Volkswirtschaft zurück, um etwas zum Essen zu kaufen. Es ist eine alte Binsenweisheit, daß eine geschwächte Binnenkonjunktur am schnellsten aufzupäppeln ist, indem man die Sozialausgaben und unteren Einkommen erhöht. Unsere Regierungen haben nun lange genug bewiesen, daß die Konjunktur herzlich wenig davon hat, wenn die Reichen beschenkt werden. (SED = Schwarzrotgelbgrüne Einheitspartei Deutschlands )


----------



## William Foster (27. Juni 2008)

Ich bin für eine *staatlich regulierte Helmpflicht*, spätestens ab der nächsten Legislaturperiode. Zusammen mit einer GEZ-ähnlichen Gebühr für Radfahrer, denn Vater Staat bezahlt immerhin den Ausbau und die Pflege der Radwege. Jeder Bürger muss pro Fahrrad einen Helm nachweisen können.

Damit der Staat mit der Kontrolle bzw. Fürsorge nicht überlastet wird, sollten *Bürgerwehren* zusammen mit einer Bürgerwehrpflicht eingeführt werden. Jeder anständige Bürger sollte seine Nachbarn, Freunde und Verwante melden, wenn sie z.B. keinen Radhelm tragen oder wenn sie mal über'n Rasen latschen oder ab und zu einen fahren lassen...

Forumuser, welche gegen die Helmpflicht hetzen, sollten mit dem Bundestrojaner überwacht werden.


----------



## HEIZER (27. Juni 2008)

Dir würde auch gar kein Helm passen...


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2008)

braucht er auch nicht... holz hält schon einiges ab.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2008)

Wegen mir brauchts auch keine Helmpflicht, aber stört sich z.B. irgendwer an der Mototrradhelmpflicht ?
Beim Helmtest in der "Freeride" hat mich sehr gewundert wie niedrig die Aufprallgeschwindigkeiten sind, die ein Fahhrradhelm überhaupt erfüllen muß, um das Prüfsiegel zu bekommen (irgendwas um die 25 km/h).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (27. Juni 2008)

Ich habe ja auch keine Helmpflicht verlangt , nur wer sich bei einem Unfall am Kopf verletzt weil er keinen Helm trug sollte die Krankenhaus- und Rehakosten selber tragen.Alles andere wäre unfair gegenüber den Helmträgern.


----------



## tbird (27. Juni 2008)

Es ist doch schon so, dass wenn du "als sportlicher Radfahrer erkennbar" unterwegs bist, und einen Unfall verursachst, du ohne Helm minimum eine mitschuld zugesprochen bekommst. 

Das müsste man nun erweitern ... aber Deutsche Gesetzesmühlen mahlen eben langsam


----------



## Danimal (27. Juni 2008)

Ich fahre nicht mit Leuten, die keinen Helm aufhaben.
Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass ich den kaputten Mitfahrer retten muß, wenn er sich hinlegt. Wer schonmal mit einem "richtig" offenen Kopf zu tun gehabt hat, weiß, dass die Versorgung keinen Spaß macht. Wer auf sowas steht soll einfach mit seinesgleichen fahren.
Davon abgesehen überlasse ich es gerne jedem selbst, mit oder ohne Helm zu fahren. Nur halt nicht mit mir.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (27. Juni 2008)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch keine Helmpflicht verlangt , nur wer sich bei einem Unfall am Kopf verletzt weil er keinen Helm trug sollte die Krankenhaus- und Rehakosten selber tragen.Alles andere wäre unfair gegenüber den Helmträgern.



Sorry, auch wenn ich selber Helmträger bin, aber die Aussage finde ich einfach nicht korrekt. Wenn meine Mutter eine gemütliche Tour am Sonntag mit dem Rad fährt denke ich nicht das sie so sehr gefährdet ist, das man verlangen muss das sie 'nen Helm trägt.
Und mal ehrlich, wer sich ohne Helm mal richtig am Kopf verletzt ist doch schon genug gestraft, finde ich jedenfalls....ich denke da gibt es in diesem Land andere Dinge die wichtiger wären, gesetzlich angepasst zu werden.


----------



## tbird (27. Juni 2008)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Sorry, auch wenn ich selber Helmträger bin, aber die Aussage finde ich einfach nicht korrekt. Wenn meine Mutter eine gemütliche Tour am Sonntag mit dem Rad fährt denke ich nicht das sie so sehr gefährdet ist, das man verlangen muss das sie 'nen Helm trägt.



das ist doch schei$$egal. deine mutter muss ja noch ned mal selbst schuld sein, ihr kann ja auch nen hund oder ein anderer biker ins rad rennen / fahren. und ein sturz vom rad mit 10kmh kann auch extrem dumm ausgehen ...

du schnallst dich ja auch ned nur auf der autobahn an oder?!


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2008)

Doch ! Erst ab 250 !


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Juni 2008)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, wer sich ohne Helm mal richtig am Kopf verletzt ist doch schon genug gestraft, finde ich jedenfalls....ich denke da gibt es in diesem Land andere Dinge die wichtiger wären, gesetzlich angepasst zu werden.



Das Leben ist zu kurz, um andere Menschen zu bemitleiden, da ich die Person ja auch nichtmal kenne finde ich es richti Mist, dass ich, der jahrelang in die Krankenkasse einzahlt und immer brav mit Helm fährt, dann mit meinem Geld so einem Chaoten den Aufenthalt im Behindertenheim bezahlt, vom Staat gibt´s dafür mMn. auch viel zu viel Geld. Du hast natürlich recht, einem Sonntagsradler, der nur ein bisschen durch die Gegend gurkt, sollte kein Helm aufgezwungen werden. Wobei ganz nebenbei, eine Freundin wurde bei MC Donalds von einem anfahrenden Auto gerammt, sie saß natürlich auf ihrem Fahrrad, und hat ebenfalls einen Schädelbasisbruch davogetragen. 
Ich finde jedoch, dass eine Helmpflicht für Radsportler sinnvoll wäre, man sollte jedoch nicht solch eine sinnlose Regel einführen wie "Rennräder unter 11kg" , das hilft keinem.
Einerseits sind zwar die Radsportler im Straßenverkehr nicht so gefährdet, da sie auf jeden Fall die aufmerksameren und rutinierteren Fahrer sind, jedoch passieren auch ihnen Fehlern und ich meine, wer das Risiko Radfahren eingeht, sollte auch ein bisschen Verantwortungsbewusstsein haben.
Normale Radfahrer sind aber im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr genauso gefährdet wie Radsportler.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (27. Juni 2008)

Okay, klar verstehe ich die Aussage das man auch von 'nem Auto angefahren werden kann - aber wenn man jetzt also auch den Sonntagsfahrern das Geld kürzen will, wenn die ohne Helm fahren, dann muss man das auch jedem Fußgänger kürzen der ohne helm über die Straße läuft - der kann schließlich ebenso von 'nem Auto angefahren werden würde ich sagen.

Aber egal, ich bin wieder raus - halte Diskussionen in Foren für recht unsinnig...Euch aber noch viel Spaß. 

Und mit Helm fahren ist auf jeden Fall sicherer.


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Juni 2008)

Genau das meine ich ja auch, sicher ist man nirgendwo, aber jedem "nur für mögliche Eventualitäten" einen Helm aufzuzwingen ist sinnlos. Dem durchschnittlichen Radfahrer sollte keine  Helmpflicht verschrieben werden. Aber wenn man schon als "Extremsportler" bei der Versicherung eingestuft wird, weil man Fahrrad fährt, sollte man sich auch dementsprechend schützen, und dies sollte die Versicherung dann auch verlangen und auch wirklich nicht zahlen, wenn sich jemand ohne Helm die Alpen runterstürzt.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2008)

Es ist wohl wirklich recht schwer zu kapieren, dass die meisten Kopfverletzungen beim Radeln in Stadt in der Stadt passieren, oder. Der berühmte Sturz auf die Bordsteinkante, beim Geradeausfahren vom AUto mitgenommen, etc..
Die Zahl der schweren Kopfverlezungen bei der Ausübung von "Extremsport", wie DH, Freeride, etc. dürfte sich im Vergleich zur Anzahl der Alltagsverletzungen im Rahmen halten.
Im Extrembereich tragen nämlich eigentlich alle Helme und wenn es nur Dirt-Schalen sind.
Insofern wäre eine Helmpflicht gar nicht schlecht, weil sie eben auch die treffen würde, die "ja nur kurz zum Einkaufen fahren" etc.., von einigen unbelehrbaren Rennradlern mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2008)

word.


----------



## Backfisch (27. Juni 2008)

Helme sind super, Helmpflicht ist Schwachsinn. Warum immer nach neuen Vorschriften und Gesetzen rufen, immer muss der starke Staat (oder "Nanny State" = Kindermädchenstaat) ran. Was käme als nächstes? TÜV für Fahrräder? 

Es gibt tatsächlich momentan Leute, die fordern eine Registrierungspflicht für Hauskatzen.


----------



## Knut82 (27. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Insofern wäre eine Helmpflicht gar nicht schlecht, weil sie eben auch die treffen würde, die "ja nur kurz zum Einkaufen fahren" etc.., von einigen unbelehrbaren Rennradlern mal ganz abgesehen.



Warum muss man in D immer alles direkt zur Pflicht machen? 

Ich trage keinen Helm und ne Helmpflicht würde das nicht ändern.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2008)

Oh, oh, Outlaw von Geburt, oder...ein ganz harter.
Ich habs ja auch vom medizinischen Standpunkt gemeint, dass Helme wenn für alle sinnvoll wären und nicht nur für "Extremsportler", die eh bewusster mit dem Rsisko umgehen.


----------



## Knut82 (27. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Oh, oh, Outlaw von Geburt, oder...ein ganz harter.
> Ich habs ja auch vom medizinischen Standpunkt gemeint, dass Helme wenn für alle sinnvoll wären und nicht nur für "Extremsportler", die eh bewusster mit dem Rsisko umgehen.



Ich bin weder ein "Outlaw" noch halte ich mich für einen Harten. Bin eher ein Ignorant (wenn du mich schon als irgendwas bezeichnen willst, dass wäre mir das am Liebsten).

Über den Sinn von Helmen brauchen wir nicht diskutieren, ich habe nur was dagegen wenn immer ALLES vorgeschrieben und am Besten unter Strafe kontrolliert werden muss. Son Quatsch! Wer meint er brauch nen Helm, bitte. Ich meine ich brauche keinen.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2008)

menschen wie dir wünsche ich das sie mal richtig auf die fresse fallen um zu merken was sie für einen schwachsinn erzählen.

es gibt keinen grund keinen helm zu tragen. keinen.


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ja auch nur für eine Helmpflicht, die durch die Versicherung festgelegt wird, denn das einzige worum es mir dabei geht, ist, das für solche Idioten, die sich halbtot fahren, weil sie keinen Helm tragen, MEINE KRANKKENKASSENBEITRÄGE DRAUFGEHEN!
Wie schon gesagt, ansonsten ist mir doch die Gesundheit von anderen Menschen *****egal.
@Knut82: Richtig eine Helmpflicht als Paragraph in der STVO würde nix ändern.


----------



## Knut82 (27. Juni 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> menschen wie dir wünsche ich das sie mal richtig auf die fresse fallen um zu merken was sie für einen schwachsinn erzählen. QUOTE]
> 
> Das war mal ein geiler Post.
> 
> Immer schön objektiv bleiben, dann klappts auch mit der Diskussion!


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2008)

das war auch ein subjektiver wunsch meinerseits. teilweise dank typen wie dir darf ich höhere beiträge bezahlen.

mit dir kann man nicht diskutieren da du das ja nicht brauchst. daher hab ich mich mal auf den niveau abgeseilt.

bist du zu feige für einen helm? teuer sind sie nicht, unstylish sehen sie auch nicht aus... also... woran liegts? bleibt ja nur noch feigheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (27. Juni 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ... also... woran liegts? bleibt ja nur noch feigheit.



Schlechter Einfluss der Eltern? Angst, dass einen die "Homies" mit Helm sehn und dann aus der Hood ausschließen?
Oder sich einfach ein bisschen quer stellen, um die Diskussion aufrecht zu erhalten?


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2008)

ich fahr seit einem schlüsselerlebnis vor vieln jahren mit helm: damals bin gottseidank zwischen zwei bäumen durch geflogen. das war mitte der 90er. seit dem helm. und das tragen hat schon oft geholfen das ich ohne blessuren davon kam.

aber wenn ich dieses gesallerei von so einem ignoranten p*nner lese da drängt sich mir die frage auf warum? 

gründe nennt er ja nicht. daher die mutmaßung.


----------



## gurkenfolie (27. Juni 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch nur für eine Helmpflicht, die durch die Versicherung festgelegt wird, denn das einzige worum es mir dabei geht, ist, das für solche Idioten, die sich halbtot fahren, weil sie keinen Helm tragen, MEINE KRANKKENKASSENBEITRÄGE DRAUFGEHEN!
> Wie schon gesagt, ansonsten ist mir doch die Gesundheit von anderen Menschen *****egal.
> @Knut82: Richtig eine Helmpflicht als Paragraph in der STVO würde nix ändern.



der volkswirschaftliche schaden von alkoholkonsum zigarettenqualm und überfettung ist wohl höher als der von zermatschten bikerbirnen.

was macht deine freundin überhaupt beim MC donalds? jeder der den frass isst, sollte ohnehin mit einem solizuschlag wegen herzverfettung oder so belangt werden.


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Juni 2008)

War nicht meine Freundin, war EINE Freundin, meine Freundin würd ich rausschmeißen, wenn sie zu MC´es geht, wobei ja MC´es noch der beste von der Sorte ist.
Ganz nebenbei, für Raucher und exzessive Alkoholkonsumenten gilt das gleiche, was ich zu Radsportlern ohne Helm meine.


----------



## D!CE (27. Juni 2008)

ich fahre mit weil

es sexy aussieht
es meine birne schützt im Falle eines Sturzes
es immer noch sexy aussieht

ich bin für helmpflicht weil

es auch bei kleinen Kindern, Eltern, Omis und Opis sexy aussehen würde
sich keiner mit helm zum Affen macht
andere Länder (Italien) mit gutem Vorbild zeigen das es nix schlimmes ist ein Helm zutragen

ich fahre sogar mit helm wenn ich mitn hund ne runde fahre bei gefühlten 15 km/h....


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2008)

word.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (27. Juni 2008)

Helmnazis!


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (27. Juni 2008)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Helmnazis!



warum haben sich soviele geduckt als der herr hirn vom himmel warf?????

mfg
frank


----------



## Backfisch (27. Juni 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch nur für eine Helmpflicht, die durch die Versicherung festgelegt wird, denn das einzige worum es mir dabei geht, ist, das *für solche Idioten, die sich halbtot fahren, weil sie keinen Helm tragen, MEINE KRANKKENKASSENBEITRÄGE DRAUFGEHEN!*





*Es gibt Leute, die denken genau dasselbe über Mountainbiker, egal ob mit Helm oder ohne.*

Wir können ja mal Dein Freizeitverhalten durchleuchten. Irgendwas finden wir schon. Wenn wir damit fertig sind, trittst Du wahrscheinlich freiwillig aus der KK aus, weil Du Dich den anderen Beitragszahlern nicht zumuten willst. 

Schei$$e! Über sowas könnte ich mich echt aufregen. Wir steuern mit ganz Europa in einen bescheuerten Muttersöhnchenstaat, weil jeder nach mehr Regelung schreit. Und am Ende wird gejammert.

Wie gesagt, ich bin fürs Helmtragen, aber eben gegen eine Helmtragepflicht.


----------



## Backfisch (27. Juni 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> warum haben sich soviele geduckt als der herr hirn vom himmel warf?????
> 
> mfg
> frank



Er fasst es doch ganz gut zusammen.


----------



## Backfisch (27. Juni 2008)

D!CE schrieb:


> ich bin für helmpflicht weil
> 
> andere Länder (Italien) mit gutem Vorbild zeigen das es nix schlimmes ist ein Helm zutragen



In Italien trägt der Vespafahrer den Helm am Arm und setzt ihn (ohne die Schnalle zu schliessen) auf, wenn die Polizei entgegen kommt. Danach wird er sofort wieder abgesetzt.


----------



## William Foster (27. Juni 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> warum haben sich soviele geduckt als der herr hirn vom himmel warf?????
> 
> mfg
> frank



Du mit Deinem Helm musstest Dich ja garnicht erst ducken... *lol*


----------



## The Body (27. Juni 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> ht, ist, das für solche Idioten, die sich halbtot fahren, weil sie keinen Helm tragen, *MEINE KRANKKENKASSENBEITRÄGE DRAUFGEHEN!*


Ich bin übrigens dafür, dass Fußball, Handballspieler, Inliner etc. einen Extrabeitrag zahlen. Selbst wenn sie dabei nicht sofort drauf gehen, so halten sie einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil an Verletzungen. Welche in der Summe die wenigen Invaliden Biker übersteigen.
Von Hausfrauen mit ihrem Volkssport auf kippligen Stühlen zu turnen mal abgesehen.


----------



## Backfisch (27. Juni 2008)

The Body schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens dafür, dass Fußball, Handballspieler, Inliner etc. einen Extrabeitrag zahlen. Selbst wenn sie dabei nicht sofort drauf gehen, so halten sie einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil an Verletzungen. Welche in der Summe die wenigen Invaliden Biker übersteigen.
> Von Hausfrauen mit ihrem Volkssport auf kippligen Stühlen zu turnen mal abgesehen.



Oder Butteresser (Cholesterin!), Besitzer von Autos mit hoher Ladekante (Bandscheiben!), Anwohner von AKWs (Leukämie!), ....


----------



## D!CE (27. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> In Italien trägt der Vespafahrer den Helm am Arm und setzt ihn (ohne die Schnalle zu schliessen) auf, wenn die Polizei entgegen kommt. Danach wird er sofort wieder abgesetzt.



reden wir jetzt von vespafahrern oder von radfahrern?

radfahren ohne helm ist dort nicht, zumindest nicht am lago....

wir sind dort biken gewesen mit den jungs von http://gardaonbike.com und da wirste ohne helm wieder nach hause geschickt

und ich hab da keinen biker ohne helm gesehn, die hatten alle einen und auch die deutschen komischerweise die sich bei uns darüber aufregen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. Juni 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> menschen wie dir wünsche ich das sie mal richtig auf die fresse fallen um zu merken was sie für einen schwachsinn erzählen.
> 
> es gibt keinen grund keinen helm zu tragen. keinen.




Na, na, na wir wollen doch nicht so bös´ zu unseren Mitmenschen sein, Friede sei mit dir mein Bruder.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (27. Juni 2008)

D!CE schrieb:


> wir sind dort biken gewesen mit den jungs von http://gardaonbike.com und da wirste ohne helm wieder nach hause geschickt



Kann (wird) Dir bei einem dt. Veranstalter auch passieren. Würde auch niemanden ohne Helm auf eine von mir geführte Tour mitnehmen.


----------



## sigggi (27. Juni 2008)

D!CE schrieb:


> wir sind dort biken gewesen mit den jungs von http://gardaonbike.com und da wirste ohne helm wieder nach hause geschickt



Übrigens wird bei der DTM auch jeder nach hause geschickt der dort ohne Helm mitfahren will.
Trotz dieser Vorbilder soll es immer noch Autofahrer geben die keinen Helm aufsetzen und sogar unbehelmte Kinder in ihren Autos mitnehmen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. Juni 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Übrigens wird bei der DTM auch jeder nach hause geschickt der dort ohne Helm mitfahren will.
> Trotz dieser Vorbilder soll es immer noch Autofahrer geben die keinen Helm aufsetzen und sogar unbehelmte Kinder in ihren Autos mitnehmen.


----------



## EvilEvo (28. Juni 2008)

Es ist unglaublich, wie ihr hier die sinnvollen Aussagen von Leuten verdreht, die sich ernsthaft Gedanken zu dem Thema machen und sie ins Lächerliche zieht, bin raus, sorry, wird mir einfach zu niveaulos...


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (28. Juni 2008)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Helmnazis!





Backfisch schrieb:


> Er fasst es doch ganz gut zusammen.




seine ip gehört gesperrt. es gibt einfach grenzen und die wurde hier überschritten, egal wie man zu dem thema steht.

mfg
frank


----------



## RetroRider (28. Juni 2008)

Immer locker bleiben.
Hier im Forum wurden übereifrige Missionierer auch schon als "Veganazis" und "Ökonazis" beschimpft - ohne Konsequenzen. Was macht das leidige Helm-Thema ernstzunehmender als die Themen Tier- und Klimaschutz?
Ich fahr trotzdem weiter mit Helm, und ohne Helmmuffel zu hassen.


----------



## HW Crew (28. Juni 2008)

Ich fahre immer mit Helm, bin eigentlich auch der einzige auf unserem Spot der einen Trägt.
Das schlimme ist das sich die Leute die neu dazustoßen sich eher ein Beispiel an der Mehrheit nehmen und das sind die die kein Helm Tragen....
Selbst wenn man sich selbst sicher ist auf dem Bike sollte man doch als Vorbildfunktion dienen....

mMn.... Absolut Bescheuert/Unferständlich in unserem Sport keinen Helm zu Tragen

MFG


----------



## D!CE (28. Juni 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Übrigens wird bei der DTM auch jeder nach hause geschickt der dort ohne Helm mitfahren will.
> Trotz dieser Vorbilder soll es immer noch Autofahrer geben die keinen Helm aufsetzen und sogar unbehelmte Kinder in ihren Autos mitnehmen.



Der Vergleich ist ja mehr als lächerlich!!!! am auto wird deine birne auch durch ne karosse geschützt

Was hindert euch einen Helm zu tragen?? Kommt jetzt nicht mit unbequem, die zeiten sind vorbei!!!

Unbelehrbarer ohne Helm Nr. 1

Unbelehrbarer ohne Helm Nr. 2

Unbelehrbarer ohne Helm Nr. 3 wobei hier nur ein Fullface geholfen hätte


----------



## papa-rene (28. Juni 2008)

bei lockeren dahincruisen durch die stadt fahre ich auch ohne helm, aber wenns in den wald geht, kommt der fullface und die knie/schienbeinschoner mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D!CE (28. Juni 2008)

papa-rene schrieb:


> bei lockeren dahincruisen durch die stadt fahre ich auch ohne helm, aber wenns in den wald geht, kommt der fullface und die knie/schienbeinschoner mit




ah einer aus dresden


----------



## zx-10r (28. Juni 2008)

D!CE schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist ja mehr als lächerlich!!!! am auto wird deine birne auch durch ne karosse geschützt
> 
> Was hindert euch einen Helm zu tragen?? Kommt jetzt nicht mit unbequem, die zeiten sind vorbei!!!
> 
> ...



Blödsinn! Die Karosserie im Auto ist Schutz und Gefahr für den Kopf zugleich. Ich hab vor 20 Jahren mal einen sehr guten Freund verloren, dem beim Überschlag die B-Säule den Schädel zertrümmert hat.

Zu den Videos mit den 3 Vollidoten: Niemand bestreitet, dass ein Helm bei solch hirnrissigen Aktion sinnvoll ist. Dennoch leben diese 3 Pflegefälle auch mit Helm noch deutlich gefährlicher als ich ohne Helm auf meiner Tour über die Waldautobahn. Deshalb bin ich auch dafür sowas grundsätzlich zu verbieten. Geht ja nicht, dass ich mit meinen Krankenkassenbeiträgen solche Faxen auch noch finanzieren muss...


----------



## D!CE (28. Juni 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> vor 20 Jahren



merkste was???


----------



## sigggi (28. Juni 2008)

HW Crew schrieb:


> mMn.... Absolut Bescheuert/Unferständlich in unserem Sport keinen Helm zu Tragen
> 
> MFG



Endlich mal eine halbwegs vernünftige Ansicht hier.
Denn das ist das, was die Meisten hier nicht auseinander halten können.

Das Radfahren ist grundsätzich keine gefährliche Tätigkeit. Schon in dem Moment wo ich mich z.B. dafür entscheide mit Fahrrad, anstatt mit dem Auto zur Arbeit zu fahren tue ich etwas für meine und der Sicherheit anderer. 
Die Zahl Kopfverletzungen von Autoinsassen ist immer noch um ein Vielfaches höher als die von Radfahrern.

Nutzt man das Rad als Sportgerät sieht die Sache ja völlig anders aus. Dort geht man an seine und die Grenzen des Rades und man ist umgeben von Fahrern die sich ebenso verhalten. Dort kann ein Helm angebracht sein, genau so wie es im Autorennsport schon viel länger gemacht wird.

Doch hier grundsätzlich das Radfahren gefährlich zu reden ist absoluter Unsinn. Oma Krause lebt nicht gefährlicher als andere Menschen wenn sie jeden morgen unbehelmt zum Bäcker radelt.

Darüber sollten hier alle mal nachdenken wenn sie nach einer Helmpflicht schreien. Die, fast 200 jährige, Geschichte der Fahrrades ist nicht dadurch aufgefallen, dass sie von einem Massensterben unbehelmter Radfahrer begleitet wurde.


----------



## Siam (28. Juni 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Das Radfahren ist grundsätzich keine gefährliche Tätigkeit. Schon in dem Moment wo ich mich z.B. dafür entscheide mit Fahrrad, anstatt mit dem Auto zur Arbeit zu fahren tue ich etwas für meine und der Sicherheit anderer.
> Die Zahl Kopfverletzungen von Autoinsassen ist immer noch um ein Vielfaches höher als die von Radfahrern.
> 
> Nutzt man das Rad als Sportgerät sieht die Sache ja völlig anders aus. Dort geht man an seine und die Grenzen des Rades und man ist umgeben von Fahrern die sich ebenso verhalten. Dort kann ein Helm angebracht sein, genau so wie es im Autorennsport schon viel länger gemacht wird.
> ...


----------



## zx-10r (28. Juni 2008)

D!CE schrieb:


> merkste was???



Häh? Ab auf die Ignorelist mir dir Spinner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigggi (28. Juni 2008)

D!CE schrieb:


> merkste was???



Anscheinend hast Du grenzenloses Vertauen, dass dir Airbags, und Sicherheitsgurte völlige Sicherheit in deinem Auto verleihen. Leider gibt es für viele viele Menschen, die so denken, oft ein böses Erwachen, sofern sie überhaupt wieder aufwachen.
Auch Sicherheitsgurt und Airbag kompensieren nicht die erhöhte Gefahr die das Autofahren mit sich bringt. Das es weniger Verkehrstote gibt liegt zum grossen Teil auch daran (siehe Zitat)



> Sogar bis zu 30 Prozent der Transporte von Schwerverletzten werden nach Schätzungen von Professor Heinz Hautzinger, Leiter des Heilbronner Instituts, nicht festgehalten. Todesopfer wiederum müssen nach dem Statistik-Gesetz einem Unfall nur innerhalb von 30 Tagen zugerechnet werden, danach ist ein Todesfall statistisch keine Unfallfolge mehr.
> 
> Die fortschreitende Kunst, das Leben Schwerverletzter für eine gewisse Zeit zu verlängern, entlastet deshalb die Todesstatistik. "In Wirklichkeit", so bestätigen die Rechtsmediziner Bernd Brinkmann und Klaus Püschel, "ist die Zahl der Todesfälle viel höher."
> 
> Bisher gingen die Statistiker davon aus, daß nur zwei bis fünf Prozent aller Unfalltoten zur Gruppe jener Verkehrsopfer gezählt werden müssen, die einen Unfall länger als 30 Tage überlebt haben. Jetzt räumt auch die Bundesanstalt für Straßenwesen(BASt) ein, "daß dieser Anteil durch Verbesserungen in der medizinischen Betreuung, insbesondere in der Intensivmedizin und im Rettungsdienst, deutlich angestiegen sein könnte":auf 10 bis 20 Prozent.


----------



## BadSanta (28. Juni 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Doch hier grundsätzlich das Radfahren gefährlich zu reden ist absoluter Unsinn. Oma Krause lebt nicht gefährlicher als andere Menschen wenn sie jeden morgen unbehelmt zum Bäcker radelt.


Ich habe mich und wurde bisher nur im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr gelegt.

Ergo immer mit Helm, selbstverständlich auch in der Stadt.
Da kann man noch so langsam und vorsichtig fahren, die Zahl der Schlafmützen plus die der Idioten ist vor allem morgens deutlich höher als die der rücksichtsvollen Autofahrer.


----------



## Jonez (28. Juni 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> ....Die Zahl Kopfverletzungen von Autoinsassen ist immer noch um ein Vielfaches höher als die von Radfahrern....



Ich verstehe nie, warum dieses vermeintliche Argument immer aufgeführt wird.

Wenn man sich mal verdeutlicht, wieviel Autofahrer den Mountainbikern "gegenüber stehen" (vermutlich 100 : 1 ), davon dann noch die Biker mit Helm abzieht, scheint es völlig logisch zu sein, dass die Zahl der Kopfverletzungen bei Mountainbikern geringer ist.

Die Studien setzen das komischerweise nie ins Verhältnis. 

Unser Sport ist einfach um ein vielfaches gefährlicher als Omas fahrt zum Bäcker.


----------



## sigggi (28. Juni 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nie, warum dieses vermeintliche Argument immer aufgeführt wird.
> 
> Wenn man sich mal verdeutlicht, wieviel Autofahrer den Mountainbikern "gegenüber stehen" (vermutlich 100 : 1 ), davon dann noch die Biker mit Helm abzieht, scheint es völlig logisch zu sein, dass die Zahl der Kopfverletzungen bei Mountainbikern geringer ist.
> 
> ...



Daher sollte man die Oma in Ruhe lassen und ihr nicht einrden sie befindet sich in akuter Lebensgefahr.


----------



## sigggi (28. Juni 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Die Studien setzen das komischerweise nie ins Verhältnis.



Wozu? 
Wenn Helmplichtbefürworter Gründe wie, Schädigung der Allgemeinheit u.s.w. anführen können nur absolute Zahlen etwas ändern. 
Da sollte man eben dort ansetzen wo die meisten Unfälle passieren und das ist nun mal nicht bei Radfahrern.
Trotzem ist der Unterschied zwischen Rad- und Autoverkehr nicht allzu gross wenn man die gefahrene Zeit betrachtet. 
Schaut man nur auf die Kilometer wäre das Space Shuttle das sicherste Verkehrsmittel.


----------



## RetroRider (28. Juni 2008)

Hast du jetzt extra 2mal gepostet, um die Beitragszahl 2000 zu kriegen? 

Interessant ist doch, daß fast 40% im Umfrageergebnis Option 2 gewählt haben. Da die Meisten zwecks Kondition kurbeln statt sich wilde Abhänge hinunterzustürzen, ist Straße statistisch gesehen viel gefährlicher als Wald. Woher kommt die Ignoranz der Gefahren des Straßenverkehrs?
Das Geniale am Straßenverkehr ist ja gerade, daß man nicht ständig rätseln muss, ob Mißtrauen nun angebracht oder unangebracht ist, sondern sich grundsätzlich im Kriegsgebiet wähnen muss.


----------



## Siam (28. Juni 2008)

Eine ststistische Auswertung der Wortwahl aller 2000 Beiträge würde vermutlich dem Fahrradhelm einen negativen Einfluss auf den Charakter, insbesondere Freundlichkeit und Toleranz, eines Menschen zuschreiben.
Ob die "Datschköppe" mit Helm so viel besser aussähen oder die Verunfallten mit defekten Helm ohne diesen wirklich ernsthafte Verletzungen hätten kann jedenfalls nicht aufgezeigt werden.


----------



## sigggi (28. Juni 2008)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt extra 2mal gepostet, um die Beitragszahl 2000 zu kriegen?
> 
> Interessant ist doch, daß fast 40% im Umfrageergebnis Option 2 gewählt haben. Da die Meisten zwecks Kondition kurbeln statt sich wilde Abhänge hinunterzustürzen, ist Straße statistisch gesehen viel gefährlicher als Wald. Woher kommt die Ignoranz der Gefahren des Straßenverkehrs?
> Das Geniale am Straßenverkehr ist ja gerade, daß man nicht ständig rätseln muss, ob Mißtrauen nun angebracht oder unangebracht ist, sondern sich grundsätzlich im Kriegsgebiet wähnen muss.



Muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. 
Wenn ich mein Rad als Sportgerät benutze fahre ich oft im Grenzbereich. 
Im Strassenverkehr hat man die Sache oft nicht mehr in der Hand, egal wie vorsichtig man fährt, da hast Du natürlich recht. 

Spielt aber alles keine Rolle. Entscheidend ist die Frage ob  Radfahrer allgemein einer besonderen Gefährdung ausgesetzt sind. Dafür gibt es keine Anhaltspunkte. 
Ich sehe keinen Grund warum man ausgrechnet Radfahrern den fehlenden Helm zum Vorwurf macht und anderen Personengruppen nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Juni 2008)

Soviele andere "Personengruppen" bewegen sich auch nicht fahrenderweise fort. Mopedfahrer tragen Helm, im Auto brauchste kein...Meinst Du Fußgänger, Rentner oder wen ? Schwachsinn !


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (28. Juni 2008)

William Foster schrieb:


> Du mit Deinem Helm musstest Dich ja garnicht erst ducken... *lol*



nein, ich habe vorher hier gerufen und nachschlag bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (28. Juni 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> nein, ich habe vorher hier gerufen und nachschlag bekommen



Und auch da hat's nicht geklappt... *lol*


----------



## William Foster (28. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mopedfahrer tragen Helm, im Auto brauchste kein...



Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele Autounfälle weniger glimpflich ausgegangen wären, wenn die Insassen einen Helm getragen hätten. Und uns (bzw. Euch) somit keine hohen Krankenkassenbeiträge beschert hätten.


----------



## sigggi (29. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mopedfahrer tragen Helm, im Auto brauchste kein...



..und Strom kommt aus der Steckdose.


----------



## tool (29. Juni 2008)

Ich fahre mit Helm. Hätte ich das in einigen heiklen Situationen nicht getan, könnte ich das hier jetzt nicht posten....


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (29. Juni 2008)

William Foster schrieb:


> Und auch da hat's nicht geklappt... *lol*



hast recht, sonst würde ich nicht hier mit dir texten


----------



## Allgaeu_Simon (29. Juni 2008)

warum fragt man sowas, setz dir doch ne leere Chipstüte auf den Kopf und schneid zwei löcher rein. Man will ja net, das du direkt gegene den nächsten Baum fährst


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (29. Juni 2008)

Mist, damn it, habe heute gemerkt das ein Helm massivste *lach* nachteile mit sich bringt - war seit zehn Uhr heute Morgen mit dem Bike unterwegs und jetzt ist der ganze Kopf rot vom Sonnenbrand...der ganze Kopf?
Nein, ein durch unbeugsame Bänder verdeckter Bereich der Gesichtshaut ist in beinahe makellosem weiß zu bewundern... ;-)


----------



## qwk (17. Juli 2008)

eigentlich immer mit helm .. wenn ich nur mal schnell zu nem kollegen düse aber auch mal ohne.
ne doofe angewohnheit, sollte ich mir mal abgewöhnen :/


----------



## dsan1 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

komme gerade ausm Krankenhaus. Hab eine Nacht zur Beobachtung dort bleiben müssen, nachdem ich gestern früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit mit nur ~ 20-25 km/h auf einer Straßenbahn-Schiene weggerutscht, gestürzt und volle Kanne auf den Kopf geknallt bin. 

*Ohne Helm säh ich jetzt echt alt aus!*

So wurde es nur eine leichte Gehirnerschütterung, fühl mich eigentlich schon wieder gut. Ohne Helm wäre das mindestens eine riesen Platzwunde geworden, bei dem Rumms vielleicht auch schlimmeres. 

Das war ne absolut stressfreie Standardsituation, ich war nüchtern, ausgeschlafen und bei der Sache. Versteh gar nicht, warum ich auf das verfluchte Gleis geraten bin. Gegen sowas ist man wohl nicht gefeit. 

Fahrt mit Helm, Euer Hirn wird euch lieben!

Bis bald!


dsan1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lehmlutscher (23. Juli 2008)

Bin mal Fallschirm springen gewesen, als mein Fallschirm nicht aufging bin ich aus 5000 m Höhe mit dem Kopf zuerst auf ne Autobahn geknallt. Man! Hätte ich keinen Helm auf gehabt wäre ich jetzt sicher tot. 

Ach ja! Als ich mal auf nem Downhill von nem Wal und nem Elefanten getroffen wurde, da war ich froh nen Helm aufgehabt zu haben.
So waren es nur Kopfschmerzen.


.....         Aaaalso fahrt mit Helm ihr Looser (Die Helmlosen) !!! Sonst werden Engel euch umbringen!!!!


----------



## $tealth (23. Juli 2008)




----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2008)

Was hast denn Du genommen ? Zu oft auf den Kopf gefallen ?


----------



## Lehmlutscher (23. Juli 2008)

> Was hast denn Du genommen ? Zu oft auf den Kopf gefallen ?



zu 1 Mein Mittagessen (Subway...) 
zu 2 Hoffe doch nicht.
Aber was´n das hier für ne Diskussion ??
Warum fahren denn nicht die Einen mit Helm und die Anderen ohne?
Seid ihr beknackt ????


----------



## $tealth (23. Juli 2008)

Nein..aber du bist sau unfreundlich und beleidigst uns..
Wenn du ein Problem hast-spring vom Dach.


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Problem hast-spring vom Dach.



Aber nur mit Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lehmlutscher (23. Juli 2008)

hä?


----------



## Lehmlutscher (23. Juli 2008)

@  Backfisch        Muhaha! 
Aber der chöne Helm könnte kaputt gehen Hmm?!


----------



## Yukio (23. Juli 2008)

Lehmlutscher schrieb:


> hä?


Jede Anspielung auf Helme oder gar dessen Nichtgebrauch wird als Beleidigung aufgefasst.


----------



## Lehmlutscher (23. Juli 2008)

Ohh! Sorry! Wußte ich nicht.


 War doch nicht so gemeint


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Jede Anspielung auf Helme oder gar dessen Nichtgebrauch wird als Beleidigung aufgefasst.



Großartige Idee.


----------



## Yukio (23. Juli 2008)

Jede Anspielung auf hässliche, weiße Canyon MTB, die möglicherweise aufgrund Dummheit durch Entwendung abhanden gekommen sein könnten, ebenso. Gleiches gilt für fahrrad.de, Foren unter ride downhill.de und weiteres damit im Zusammenhang stehende.


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem Helm reicht mir als neuer Code.


----------



## Yukio (23. Juli 2008)

Dann darf man ja gespannt sein.


----------



## $tealth (23. Juli 2008)

gespammt


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (24. Juli 2008)

Auf jeden Fall mit Helm. Allein schon, wenn einem im Wald die Äste fast auf´n Kopp knallen ! Und FALLS man sich mal wickelt [egal ob Straße, City oder Wald] wird´s eher halb so schlimm.

Also: Helm an, auch wenn man aussieht wie ein Cone-Head *LoL*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2008)

...und es gibt immer noch keinen grund keinen helm zu tragen!


die statements der der ohne-helm-fahrer sind für mich nur ausreden.


----------



## tokessa (24. Juli 2008)

Word.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juli 2008)

Word. Schwachköpfe.


----------



## MeiersKättche (24. Juli 2008)

Excel.


Mir ist es sowas von egal, ob irgendwer mit oder ohne Helm fährt. Ich glaub, ich bin ein Exot.


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (24. Juli 2008)

Ist mir auch egal, was die anderen machen, aber wenn es um MEINE HIRSE geht, dann halt mit Kessel aufm Kopp 

Letzlich muss es ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und ich glaube, dass auch  Diskussionen darüber ziemlich sinnfrei sind.

Man(n) hat eben seine Prinzipien und da passen HELME bei manchen eben nicht hineien. Muss aber auch akzeptieren.

Also, habt euch alle wieder lieb )


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2008)

ziemlich dämliche prinzipien. die können im wahrsten sinne des wortes hirnrissig sein. nur das verstehen hier ja anscheinend einige atzen nicht.


----------



## Lola_radelt (24. Juli 2008)

Mir egal, ob die anderen mit Helm fahren oder nicht - auf meinen Kopf kommt ein Helm.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2008)

brav


----------



## loefchen (24. Juli 2008)

Lola_radelt schrieb:


> Mir egal, ob die anderen mit Helm fahren oder nicht - auf meinen Kopf kommt ein Helm.



Stell bitte mal ein Bild von dr mit Helm rein...falls du noch die selbe Frisur hast wie auf deinem Profilbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mann auf Suppe (24. Juli 2008)

LOL !

Demnächst kommt dann die Idee: Macht doch mal nen Thread auf:" Bilder von Euch mit Helm" 

Ich lach mich weg .....


----------



## GerhardO (24. Juli 2008)

Biddeschöööön:


----------



## Pjay (24. Juli 2008)

Also ich sehs so:

Für Rennen oder Downhill ist nen Helm absolute Pflicht!

Für die City seh ichs nicht ein - da cruise ich gemütlich auf der Fahrradspur und wenns mich wider erwarten mal fetzt, dann lande ich komischerweise immer so, das ich mir nur Hände und Beine aufschürfe.


----------



## Crema (24. Juli 2008)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht, wenn Du mal auf schmaldem Grade durch den wald hämmerst ist ein helm bestimmt besser auf deinem kopf als der dreck in deinem kopf 

aber - wenn man sich das überlegt, auch auf 7,1km ministadtwege legt man sich im besten falle auch nur einmal auf den kopf - also spielt nicht mit dem leben, spielt Lord Helmchen 





 - Weil dumm aussehen mit Helm ist gar nicht so einfach :>


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juli 2008)

@Pjay: Schon tausendmal gesagt: red mal mit einem Neurochirurgen und laß Dir was über den Anteil von Racern und DHlern an schweren Kopfverletzungen erzählen. Der ist verschwindend gering. Die Mehrzahl sind die, die eben mal zum Einkaufen, ins Büro, in Biergarten "cruisen" und Tage später blind, behindert, im Rollstuhl wieder aufwachen.
Das ist Normalität in den Krankenhäusern und kein übertriebenes Schreckensbild.

Wie dem auch sei: jeder ist für seine Birne selbst verantwortlich (in den meisten ist eh nicht viel drin). Soll jeder selbst über den Helm entscheiden.


----------



## maSk (24. Juli 2008)

... liegt aber auch daran das es mehr Leute gibt die mal ebend einkaufen fahren als downhiller oder Racer...

Ich fahre Grundsätzlich ohne Helm, außer natürlich bei Rennen, weil es vorgeschrieben ist.
Einfach nur Geschmacksache, mehr ist das nicht bei mir - und wenns die Runkelrübe doch mal burned, dann habsch eben Pech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (24. Juli 2008)

Die "gefahr" beim Tragen eines Helmes kann auch sein, dass man "leichtsinniger" wird.

Ich fühle mich mit Helm definitiv sicherer als ohne. Das hat zur Folge, dass ich schneller, bzw schneller durch gefährliche Stellen fahre.


Könnte man sich jetzt auch drüber streiten, ob es dann nicht besser wäre ohne zu fahren, da man evtl vorsichtiger ist. (unvorhergesehen Unfälle mal ausgeschlossen)


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (24. Juli 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Die "gefahr" beim Tragen eines Helmes kann auch sein, dass man "leichtsinniger" wird.
> 
> Ich fühle mich mit Helm definitiv sicherer als ohne. Das hat zur Folge, dass ich schneller, bzw schneller durch gefährliche Stellen fahre.


 

Ist auch sehr interassante Theorie. Finde ich irgendwie:


----------



## loefchen (24. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht gibt es am Markt ein Produkt dass die Vorteile eines HElmes mit den Vorteilen des Fahrens ohne Helm verbindet -.-


----------



## Jonez (24. Juli 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es am Markt ein Produkt dass die Vorteile eines HElmes mit den Vorteilen des Fahrens ohne Helm verbindet -.-



Gibts schon: Heißt "MTB-News Forum"

Ich sitz ohne Helm vorm PC und lese Dinge welche mich glauben lassen, ich sei ein guter und informierter Biker.

Da ich aber durch die stundenlange leserei nicht zum Biken komme, schütz mich das quasi vor Unfällen/verletzungen beim Biken.


----------



## sigggi (24. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Pjay: Schon tausendmal gesagt: red mal mit einem Neurochirurgen und laß Dir was über den Anteil von Racern und DHlern an schweren Kopfverletzungen erzählen. Der ist verschwindend gering. Die Mehrzahl sind die, die eben mal zum Einkaufen, ins Büro, in Biergarten "cruisen" und Tage später blind, behindert, im Rollstuhl wieder aufwachen.
> Das ist Normalität in den Krankenhäusern und kein übertriebenes Schreckensbild.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei: jeder ist für seine Birne selbst verantwortlich (in den meisten ist eh nicht viel drin). Soll jeder selbst über den Helm entscheiden.



Allerdings sind diese Leute nur in der Mehrzahl im Vergleich der Radfahrer untereinander. 
Insgesamt ist der Anteil der Radfahrer bei Kopfverletzungen sehr gering.


----------



## maatik (24. Juli 2008)

Kein Helm = Kein Biker *.*


----------



## Osmodium (24. Juli 2008)

Im Gelände natürlich mit Helm, in der Stadt aber nicht.


----------



## zx-10r (24. Juli 2008)

Osmodium schrieb:


> Im Gelände natürlich mit Helm, in der Stadt aber nicht.



Umgekehrt könnte ich unter Umständen noch nachvollziehen, aber so ist dein Statement brutaler Schwachsinn. Von Downhillrennen mal abgesehen...


----------



## trauntaler (24. Juli 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Umgekehrt könnte ich unter Umständen noch nachvollziehen, aber so ist dein Statement brutaler Schwachsinn. Von Downhillrennen mal abgesehen...



So eine Aussage muss ja von einem Strassenmotorradfahrer kommen. Deine Aussage ist keinen deut besser... immer Helm natürlich.


----------



## Lehmlutscher (24. Juli 2008)

Ich fühle mich ohne Helm beim Radeln immer irgendwie nackt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osmodium (24. Juli 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Umgekehrt könnte ich unter Umständen noch nachvollziehen, aber so ist dein Statement brutaler Schwachsinn. Von Downhillrennen mal abgesehen...


----------



## RetroRider (24. Juli 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Die "gefahr" beim Tragen eines Helmes kann auch sein, dass man "leichtsinniger" wird.[...]



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Das nennt sich "Risikokompensation". Ich mach´s aber trotzdem nie ohne.



Osmodium schrieb:


> Im Gelände natürlich mit Helm, in der Stadt aber nicht.



Eine Kopfverletzung wird durch Fremdverschulden auch nicht angenehmer. 

Auf der anderen Seite: Das Thema Brille wird auch nicht so intensiv diskutiert, obwohl es (zum Glück) viel mehr Insekten als Kopflandungen gibt.


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (24. Juli 2008)

Das (Nicht-)Brillenproblem hatte ich eben noch im Wald bei der Abfahrt.
Leck mich am Hut, das Viehzeug ist ne qual.

Am WE muss mal zu HS, ne Brille kaufen. Die Sollte aber dann auch zu *MEINEM HELM* passen !!!


----------



## William Foster (25. Juli 2008)

Mann auf Suppe schrieb:


> Am WE muss mal zu HS, ne Brille kaufen. Die Sollte aber dann auch zu *MEINEM HELM* passen !!!



Wenn sie nicht passt, dann lass den Helm doch einfach weg.


----------



## Hot Carrot (25. Juli 2008)

Mann auf Suppe schrieb:


> Ist mir auch egal, was die anderen machen, aber wenn es um MEINE HIRSE geht, dann halt mit Kessel aufm Kopp
> 
> Letzlich muss es ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und ich glaube, dass auch  Diskussionen darüber ziemlich sinnfrei sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## trauntaler (25. Juli 2008)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das nennt sich "Risikokompensation". Ich mach´s aber trotzdem nie ohne.



Eine Bekannte lässt ihre Kinder nicht mit Helm fahren weil die sich (lt. ihrer Aussage) dann nur extra hinfallen lassen. *gg*



Lehmlutscher schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich ohne Helm beim Radeln immer irgendwie nackt!



Kenn ich.


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (25. Juli 2008)

Lehmlutscher schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich ohne Helm beim Radeln immer irgendwie nackt!


 

Das Gefühl habe ich immer, wenn ich ohne Klamotten fahre


----------



## Kampfgelse (25. Juli 2008)

Ohne Helm verdient kein Mitleid und wird nicht gegrüßt.


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Juli 2008)

...wird nicht gegrüßt, dito!

Allerdings standen mir die letzten Tage auf dem Feldberg und Umgebung doch öfters als gedacht die Augen auf.

Was da rumfährt und den Hlem so "cool" am Lenker hat. 

Wann bitte setzt man den Helm denn dann auf wenn nicht im Wald, auf der Schotterpiste oder im Downhill...? Es kamen uns auf jedem Terrain I****** entgegen die das Ding am Lenker hatten. War echt enttäuscht über so viel hirnlose Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (25. Juli 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> ...wird nicht gegrüßt, dito!
> 
> Allerdings standen mir die letzten Tage auf dem Feldberg und Umgebung doch öfters als gedacht die Augen auf.
> 
> ...



Das hast Du nur falsch verstanden - eigentlich wollten die nur oben am Abhang möglichst nah an der "Klippe" stehen und cool posen...nur plötzlich hat sich das Rad samt Fahrer eben selbstständig gemacht und die sind nicht gefahren, die haben sich nur krampfhaft am Rad festgekrallt.
Versuch Du da mal noch 'nen Helm aufzusetzen.


----------



## loefchen (25. Juli 2008)

Mann auf Suppe schrieb:


> Das Gefühl habe ich immer, wenn ich ohne Klamotten fahre



Trau ich mich nicht...hab da immer Angst dass ich mir was an der Kette klemme.


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (25. Juli 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Trau ich mich nicht...hab da immer Angst dass ich mir was an der Kette klemme.


 
"Das" bzw. "Den" kannste ja um Sattelstütze und Oberrohr knoten *LoooL* 

Ist dann wie beim Jet-Ski fahren: Wenn du dich wickelst, geht dein Bike nicht fliegen, sondern bleibt direkt mit dem Piloten "verbunden".


----------



## sigggi (25. Juli 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Wann bitte setzt man den Helm denn dann auf wenn nicht im Wald, auf der Schotterpiste oder im Downhill...?



...im Auto (ausser bei Autorennen)
...beim Fenster putzen
...beim Treppen steigen
...beim spazieren gehen

Alles übrigens Tätigkeiten wo mehr Menschen Kopfverletzungen erleiden als beim Radfahren.
Aber was macht das schon. Man hat sich ja darauf geeinigt, dass nur der Radfahrer ohne Helm nichts im Kopf hat.


----------



## loefchen (25. Juli 2008)

Mann auf Suppe schrieb:


> "Das" bzw. "Den" kannste ja um Sattelstütze und Oberrohr knoten *LoooL*
> Ist dann wie beim Jet-Ski fahren: Wenn du dich wickelst, geht dein Bike nicht fliegen, sondern bleibt direkt mit dem Piloten "verbunden".



Ich tüttel den immer ums Oberrohr rum und klemm ihn dann im Flaschenhalter fest...geht ein wenig stramm aber geht!


----------



## Lehmlutscher (25. Juli 2008)

Ich benutze den immer als remote für meinen Dämpfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zx-10r (25. Juli 2008)

Kampfgelse schrieb:


> Ohne Helm verdient kein Mitleid und wird nicht gegrüßt.



Sowas fieses


----------



## trauntaler (26. Juli 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> ...im Auto (ausser bei Autorennen)
> ...beim Fenster putzen
> ...beim Treppen steigen
> ...beim spazieren gehen
> ...



Weil mehr Leute spazieren gehen als Radfahren, weil mehr Menschen Treppen steigen als Radfahren.... solche "Zahlen" sind immer relativ und sollten umgerechnet werden.

edit: Was im Fotoalbum gefunden:


----------



## Siam (26. Juli 2008)

Hier wird ja so getan, als sei man mit Fahrradhelm unverwundbar und ohne praktisch schon tot.

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das sehr viele Motorradfahrer, welche schließlich einen Integralhelm und meist sehr gute Schutzkleidung tragen, auch bei klienen Geschwindigkeiten (in der Stadt) tödliche Unfälle erleiden.
Aber ist klar, mit so einem Styropordeckelchen bin ich ja so viel sicherer unterwegs...

Zum Thema Zahl der regelmäßigen Fahrradfahrer: Allein in Berlin rund 400000, das sind immerhin über 10% der Bevölkerung dieser Stadt.http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article954130/Immer_mehr_Berliner_satteln_aufs_Rad_um.html


----------



## hempblend (26. Juli 2008)

hab den thread zwar nur zum Teil gelesen, find es aber wieder sehr lustig, oder besser traurig, wie sehr sich die Leute die Köpfe anderer zerbrechen. Ist doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen ob er mit oder ohne Helm fahren will, schaden tut er damit niemandem ausser sich selbst. Jemand deshalb als dumm zu bezeichnen find ich echt arm. Aber ist ja leider nichts Ungewöhnliches hier im Forum. 
Stellt jemand kurz sein bike ab weil er schnell was einkaufen ist - wird er gleich als dumm bezeichnet wenn er hier um Hilfe wegen seinem geklauten Rad bittet - erstaunlich wie einfallsreich manche Leute bei ihren posts werden, wenn es darum geht anderen zu zeigen wie dumm sie sie finden.

Man merkt das wir in Deutschland sind, wo jeder perfekt ist und immer so schön über alle Bescheid weiss.

Soo, das musste mal sein.


----------



## Der Waldschrat (26. Juli 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das sehr viele Motorradfahrer, welche schließlich einen Integralhelm und meist sehr gute Schutzkleidung tragen, auch bei klienen Geschwindigkeiten (in der Stadt) tödliche Unfälle erleiden.


Aber nicht auf Grund von Kopfverletzungen ...



Siam schrieb:


> Aber ist klar, mit so einem Styropordeckelchen bin ich ja so viel sicherer unterwegs...



Ja


----------



## Siam (26. Juli 2008)

hempblend schrieb:


> hab den thread zwar nur zum Teil gelesen, find es aber wieder sehr lustig, oder besser traurig, wie sehr sich die Leute die Köpfe anderer zerbrechen. Ist doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen ob er mit oder ohne Helm fahren will, schaden tut er damit niemandem ausser sich selbst. Jemand deshalb als dumm zu bezeichnen find ich echt arm. Aber ist ja leider nichts Ungewöhnliches hier im Forum.
> Stellt jemand kurz sein bike ab weil er schnell was einkaufen ist - wird er gleich als dumm bezeichnet wenn er hier um Hilfe wegen seinem geklauten Rad bittet - erstaunlich wie einfallsreich manche Leute bei ihren posts werden, wenn es darum geht anderen zu zeigen wie dumm sie sie finden.
> 
> Man merkt das wir in Deutschland sind, wo jeder perfekt ist und immer so schön über alle Bescheid weiss.
> ...



Vernünftige Worte


----------



## Jonez (26. Juli 2008)

Mich würde mal ernsthaft interessieren, warum alle Profi Radsportler Helme tragen. Bzw warum bei jedem (Hobby)Rennen Helmpflicht besteht.

- Weil es das Reglement vorschreibt? --> Warum?
- Weil es evtl zu erhöhtem Schutz im Falles eines Sturzes beiträgt?
- Weil es zur modischen Ausstattung eines Radfahrers gehört?
- Weil es sonst zu Demonstrationen von Sicherheitsfetischisten kommen würde?
- Weil die Kartelle der Radhelmindustrie hohe Provisionen bezahlen, um den Absatz im Freizeitbikermarkt zu steigern?
- sontiges?


Dann schießt mal los.


----------



## Hot Wheels (26. Juli 2008)

Was für ne bescheuerte Diskussion !!!!
So nen Helm soll natürlich in erster Linie deine Rübe schützen,
daß damit dann irgendwer Geld machen kann ist ja wohl normal.
Wenn ein Veranstalter die Helmpflicht aufhebt und du dir den
Schädel einhaust, möchte ich nicht deinen Anwalt sehen.

Es gibt auch andere Leute die Helme tragen z.B. Soldaten, Bauarbeiter
,Eishockeyspieler....
Die haben alle ne hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit sich auf ne andere Art und
Weise zu verletzten und sind trotzdem recht froh nen Helm aufzuhaben.

Mir ist auch schon mal erzählt  worden, daß man sich im Auto nicht
anschnallen sollte, weil man im Falle eines Unfalls aus dem Auto
geschleudert wird und so nicht im Auto verbrennen kann.
Desweiteren gibt es auch Leute die meinen Airbags wären total
gefährlich, aber ich würd mal sagen wenn die Dinger mehr Leute 
töten als retten, wären die bestimmt nicht auf dem Markt.


----------



## Jonez (26. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mir eher vernünftige Antworten von Bikern wünschen, welche davon überzeugt sind, dass das Tragen eines Helmes nichts bringt.

Mich interessieren deren Meinungen, um zu verstehen, warum man seine Gesundheit nicht wenigstens minimal zu schützen versucht.
Darauf zielte meine ironische  Fragestellung eigentlich.

Ständige Ausreden, von wegen "Statistisch sind Fußgänger mehr gefährdet als Biker ..." wurden ja schon oft genug genannt.

Persönliche Meinungen wären da mal interessant.


----------



## Hot Wheels (26. Juli 2008)

Ironie verteh ich nicht ;-).
Ich trag jedenfalls nen Helm, wenn ich ihn mal vergesse komm 
ich mir regelrecht nackt vor.
Das man mit Helm zumindest ein bißchen sicherer fährt als
ohne ist würd ich sagen einfach ein pysikalisches Gesetz, 
das keiner ernsthaft vollkommen abstreiten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## van Eelen (27. Juli 2008)

@ Jones

Habe bis vor kurzem nie einen Helm getragen.
Und bis zu dem Zeitpunkt und auch jetzt mit Helm, fällt mir kein vernünftiger Grund ein, warum man auf den Helm verzichten sollte.


----------



## walo (27. Juli 2008)

ich hatte einmal keinen helm auf. dabei hat michs, im skatepark, übel über nen betontable zerschossen. drei tage später im spital aufgewacht und haarscharf anner lebenslangen betreung vorbeigerasselt.

einige meiner jungs fahren ohne helm. andere ohne protektoren beim downhill.
ich für meinen teil, fahre nurnoch mit.nun, bin ich auch papa geworden und somit wird einem der "leichtsinn" noch klarer.


----------



## William Foster (27. Juli 2008)

walo schrieb:


> andere ohne protektoren beim downhill.



War das nicht Sam Hill neulich, der ohne Ellenbogenschohner gefahren ist und sich hingeschmissen hat? Ein Bekannter fährt Motocross ohne Handschuhe, weil er da mehr Gefühl in den Händen hat. Kann ich beides nicht nachvollziehen.

Ohne Helm biken ist aber etwas anderes...


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juli 2008)

ich wünsch den dämlichen leuten die aus überheblichkeit oder einfach nur dummheit keinen helm tragen sich mal richtig schön auf deutsche gesagt auf die fresse legen. 

dann (wenns denn noch möglich ist) das gehirn einschalten und helm tragen! 


es gibt nach wie vor keinen grund keinen helm zu tragen. nur ausreden!


----------



## William Foster (27. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich wünsch den dämlichen leuten die aus überheblichkeit oder einfach nur dummheit keinen helm tragen sich mal richtig schön auf deutsche gesagt auf die fresse legen.



Nee, lass mal, dann steigen nämlich Deine Krankenkassenbeiträge.

*gähn* Ich liebe deutsche Land...


----------



## walo (27. Juli 2008)

William Foster schrieb:


> War das nicht Sam Hill neulich, der ohne Ellenbogenschohner gefahren ist und sich hingeschmissen hat?


tja, bei den pros gibts zwei seiten. einerseits gehts da um den lebensunterhalt der jungs und da zählt jede sekunde und zudem können sie halt fahren und stürzen.
anderseits kleben ne menge kiddys vor der liveübertragung bzw. an bildern diverser macs und sabbern ihr idol an.

ich denke das sich dieses thema von alleine regelt. nun, mit den liveübertrgungen, brauchts nur mal einen ordentlich zerlegen und die bilder gehen um die welt. ruckzuck gibts protektorenpflicht.

sorry für o.t!
geht ja um helme.......


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juli 2008)

William Foster schrieb:


> Nee, lass mal, dann steigen nämlich Deine Krankenkassenbeiträge.
> 
> *gähn* Ich liebe deutsche Land...



wenn damit anderen geholfen ist hab ich damit kein problem.


----------



## sigggi (27. Juli 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ernsthaft interessieren, warum alle Profi Radsportler Helme tragen. Bzw warum bei jedem (Hobby)Rennen Helmpflicht besteht.



Mich würde mal ernsthaft interessieren, warum alle Profi Autosportler Helme tragen. Bzw warum bei jedem (Hobby)Autorennen Helmpflicht besteht.

Mich würde auch noch interessieren warum es dann diese Helmdiskusion nicht auch für Auto fahren allgemein gibt. Immerhin hauen sich doch 20mal mehr Autoinsassen die Rübe ein als Radfahrer und das müssen wir auch alle mit bezahlen.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juli 2008)

weil das auto neben ner knautschzone vollgestopft ist mit abs, esp, airbag, presafe und wer was mit sonstwas noch. ein rennwagen hat das meistens nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigggi (27. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> weil das auto neben ner knautschzone vollgestopft ist mit abs, esp, airbag, presafe und wer was mit sonstwas noch. ein rennwagen hat das meistens nicht.



Trotz Allem gibt es etwa 20 mal mehr Kopfverletzte Autoinsassen als Radfahrer und Fussgänger zusammengenommen.
Also scheinen all diese Sicherheitsvorrichtungen im Auto die nicht die erhöhte Gefahr zu kompensieren die Autoinsassen ausgesetzt sind.

Noch etwas zu Rennwagen. Ich würde mich lieber mit einem Rennwagen überschlagen als mit einem normalen Serienauto. Bei gleichem Unfallszenario bietet ein richtiger Rennwagen wesentlich mehr Sicherheit für den Fahrer als ein normales Serienauto.


----------



## Jonez (28. Juli 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Trotz Allem gibt es etwa 20 mal mehr Kopfverletzte Autoinsassen als Radfahrer und Fussgänger zusammengenommen.
> Also scheinen all diese Sicherheitsvorrichtungen im Auto die nicht die erhöhte Gefahr zu kompensieren die Autoinsassen ausgesetzt sind.
> 
> Noch etwas zu Rennwagen. Ich würde mich lieber mit einem Rennwagen überschlagen als mit einem normalen Serienauto. Bei gleichem Unfallszenario bietet ein richtiger Rennwagen wesentlich mehr Sicherheit für den Fahrer als ein normales Serienauto.



Gehen deine Statistiken von Zahlen oder prozentualem Anteil aus?

Das es mehr Autofahrer gibt als Biker sollte klar sein.


Liegt der prozentuale Schnitt der Kopfverletzungen bei Bikern oder Cityradlern höher. 

Wenn eine Statistik wenigstens annähernd an die Realität heranreichen kann, geht das nur wenn die jeweiligen Gruppen ins Verhältnis gesetzt werden.

Das bei 1 000 000 000 Autounfällen mehr kopfverletzungen entstehen, als bei 1000 Stürzen von Mountainbikern leuchtet mir ein


----------



## sinn (28. Juli 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> *Trotz Allem gibt es etwa 20 mal mehr Kopfverletzte Autoinsassen als Radfahrer* und Fussgänger zusammengenommen.
> Also scheinen all diese Sicherheitsvorrichtungen im Auto die nicht die erhöhte Gefahr zu kompensieren die Autoinsassen ausgesetzt sind.
> 
> Noch etwas zu Rennwagen. Ich würde mich lieber mit einem Rennwagen überschlagen als mit einem normalen Serienauto. Bei gleichem Unfallszenario bietet ein richtiger Rennwagen wesentlich mehr Sicherheit für den Fahrer als ein normales Serienauto.



Es fahren ja auch mehr leute auto als rad schätze ich mal...


----------



## Kev1992 (28. Juli 2008)

So ich habe auch nur auf touren angekreutzt das hat sich jetzt aber geändert nach den ganzen beiträgen fahre jetzt auch immer mit helm


----------



## Kayn (28. Juli 2008)

sinn schrieb:


> Es fahren ja auch mehr leute auto als rad schätze ich mal...



das wurde in der statistik miteinberechnet, sonst wäre es keine logische statistik


----------



## Siam (28. Juli 2008)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Ironie verteh ich nicht ;-).
> Ich trag jedenfalls nen Helm, wenn ich ihn mal vergesse komm
> ich mir regelrecht nackt vor.
> Das man mit Helm zumindest *ein bißchen sicherer fährt *als
> ...




Genau so ist es. Und mit Integralhelm noch um einiges sicherer, mit Lederkombi und Genickschutz noch einmal sicherer. 

Im Sommer bei diesen Temperaturen finde ich den Helm einfach extrem störend. Insbesondere im Bereich der Haltegurte juckt da alles. Im Winter stört der Helm in der Tat nicht so sehr, da trage ich das Ding auch öfters mal. Zumal im Winter durch Glatteis die Sturzgefahr auch ungleich höher ist. 

Wirklich enorm wie hier ohne Kenntnis irgendwelcher gesicherter Fakten ein Produkt sogar mittels massiver Beleidigungen an Nichtbenutzer verteidigt wird. Da muß ich ja aufpassen, das ich ohne Helm nicht von einem radikalen Helmträger ein Baseballschläger übergezogen bekomme. Ohne Helm zu fahren ist vielleicht doch gefährlicher als man denkt, schließlich ist man ein Parasit in der Gesellschaft und muss entfernt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mann auf Suppe (28. Juli 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Aber ist klar, mit so einem Styropordeckelchen bin ich ja so viel sicherer unterwegs...


 

Styropor ? Ein Stahlhelm muss es sein


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (28. Juli 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Da muß ich ja aufpassen, das ich ohne Helm nicht von einem radikalen Helmträger ein Baseballschläger übergezogen bekomme. Ohne Helm zu fahren ist vielleicht doch gefährlicher als man denkt, schließlich ist man ein Parasit in der Gesellschaft und muss entfernt werden...



Frei nach dem Motto:
"Und bist Du nicht willig, so brauch' ich Gewalt."
natürlich nur um danach großspurig sagen zu können - "und das kommt davon wenn man keinen Helm trägt - selber Schuld". 

So, bin wieder weg...


----------



## loefchen (28. Juli 2008)

Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, ich werde langsam auch so ein Helm-Nazi...Wer keinen trägt wird verächtlich beäugt und dann mit ignoranz gestraft


----------



## nikolauzi (28. Juli 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Gehen deine Statistiken von Zahlen oder prozentualem Anteil aus?
> 
> Das es mehr Autofahrer gibt als Biker sollte klar sein. ...


Wieviele Autos/Führerscheininhaber gibt es in D? Und wieviele Fahrräder?
So macht Deine Frage/Aussage keinen Sinn

Ich bin für Helmpflicht in Autos

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## trauntaler (28. Juli 2008)

Kayn schrieb:


> das wurde in der statistik miteinberechnet, sonst wäre es keine logische statistik



Ich glaube nur Statistiken die ich selbst gefälscht habe!


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (28. Juli 2008)

Eine Ode an den Helm :

Der Helm ist da - kein Dreck im Haar,
der Helm ist weg - im Haar ist Dreck !

Ich find den Thread sehr unterhaltsam. Und das Beste daran ist:

Er ist soooo sinnlos


----------



## Sesselpupser (28. Juli 2008)

Sesselpupser schrieb:


> Helm....???? Aus Überzeugung nicht.
> Als ich 1968/69 das radeln gelernt hab, gabs so nen neumodischen Kram auch nicht
> Zig-Tausende Radkilometer und 40 Jahre später bricht plötzlich alles in Panik aus, weil einer (Verräter !  ) keinen Helm trägt.



Ich wiederhole mich ja ungern.....

Ja, die gute alte Zeit:

- Bremsen, die außer einer gewissen Geräuschentwicklung keine spürbare Wirkung entfaltet haben;
- Rahmen, die nach heutigen STW-Ansprüchen mit weichgekochten Maccaroni vergleichbar waren;
- Reifen, mit denen man sich heute nicht mal trauen würde, das Rad über die Straße zu schieben;
- Schaltungen (2 x 5-fach) am Unterrohr ohne Indexierung, mit denen die ganzen Pseudo-Möchtegern-Hilfsprofis, die heutzutage sonntags alien-artig anmutend, mit stoisch-überheblichem Blick auf ihren Plasterädern für das nächste Rennen trainieren, keine 2 Kilometer weit kommen würden 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die ganzen Sicherheitsfanatiker hier sich (natürlich nur wegen der eigenen Unversehrtheit  ) auch sonst an alle Empfehlungen echter oder gefühlter Experten halten:


- vorgeschriebene Radwege benutzen (blauer Lolli  );
- Verkehrsvorschriften beachten, insbesondere rote Ampeln;
- Trittfrequenz und Puls beachten (schließlich ist man ja ständig im Training  ), außerdem erhöht sich das Unfallrisiko mit dem Maß der körperlichen Verausgabung enorm - das wollen wir doch nicht ;
- Speichenreflektoren, Rückstrahler, Licht (ja, auch dies gehört zur Sicherheitsausstattung - nicht nur ein Helm!!);
- und dann natürlich - bitte schön - auch mit Brust-, Rücken-, Schulter-, Knie-, und Ellenbogenprotektoren.
Wenn schon schützen, liebe Helmfanatiker, dann bitte konsequent. Alles andere sieht ja aus wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt. Also bitte keine halben Sachen, sondern echtes Vorbild sein


----------



## trauntaler (28. Juli 2008)

Sesselpupser schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich ja ungern.....



Es müsste heißen: Ich zitiere mich nur ungern....


----------



## Mitchy (28. Juli 2008)

ich fahre nur im gelände mit helm so inner city zur schule oder so nie


----------



## Jonez (28. Juli 2008)

Die Statistik zu Unfällen beim MOUNTAINBIKEN fehlt aber immer noch.
Da wir uns hier in einem Mtb Forum befinden wäre es doch eigentlich viel interessanter wie groß der Anteil von Bikern und Cityradlern bei unfällen ist.

Das Statistiken oft alles vermischen, gibt natürlich Punkte für die "Nicht-Helm-Träger-Fraktion" 

Ich finde es aber auch fraglich, seine Gesundheit anhand von Statistiken zu messen. Irgendwann ist man evtl einer der 0,1 %. Russisches rollett 

Es fällt auch auf, dass einige sich hinter dem "Als Autofahrer schwebt man in höherer Gefahr eine Kopfverletzung zu erhalten" Argument verstecken.

Als Helm tragender Mountainbiker kann man leider keine Statistiken als Argument nutzen, das es solche nicht gibt.

In das Gesundheitsbewusstsein von anderen Bikern sollte man aber nicht eingreifen, da das auf beiden Seiten schnell zu Unmut führt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (28. Juli 2008)

Als ich Ende letzter Woche die Bodenfliesen fürs Badezimmer zurechtgeflext habe, trug ich eine Schutzbrille. Und das ganz ohne dass ich vorher Statistiken darüber gelesen habe.


----------



## Sesselpupser (28. Juli 2008)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Es müsste heißen: Ich zitiere mich nur ungern....



Äääähh...... ja, richtig


----------



## Hot Wheels (28. Juli 2008)

Die Statistiken taugen eh nicht viel, es werden ja nur die Fälle aufgeführt
bei denen es schief gelaufen ist.
Mit nem zerbrochenen Helm braucht man glaub ich nicht ins Krankenhaus ;-).


----------



## sigggi (28. Juli 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Das Statistiken oft alles vermischen, gibt natürlich Punkte für die "Nicht-Helm-Träger-Fraktion"



Zuerst mal sollte klar gestellt werden, dass es hier keine "Nicht-Helm-Träger-Fraktion gibt. 
Es gibt hier nur eine Fraktion die dagegen ist, dass unbehlemten Radfahrern die unmöglichsten Sachen unterstellt werden. Rad fahren ist grundsätzlich keine gefährliche Tätigkeit. 
Die meisten die hier kontra Helm diskutieren tragen einen Helm - ich auch.


----------



## Backfisch (28. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch ein Helmträger, der ausdrücklich fürs Helmtragen aber gegen eine gesetzliche Helmpflicht ist.


----------



## Hot Wheels (28. Juli 2008)

> Ich bin auch ein Helmträger, der ausdrücklich fürs Helmtragen aber gegen eine gesetzliche Helmpflicht ist.
> __________________



Genau !
Gesetzliche Helmpflicht kann ich auch nicht befürworten, 
auf ner kurzen Fahrt zum Bäcker oder in die City stört der Helm echt.
Erstmal weiß man nie wohin mit dem sch... Teil und die Helmfrisur
ist auch nicht immer angesagt ;-).
Obwohl ich grundsätzlich Helmträger bin, möchte  ich  auf den 1000 Metern
zum Bäcker, Briefkasten .... doch noch drauf verzichten dürfen.


----------



## The Body (28. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie dreht ihr euch seit 2111 Beiträgen im Kreis.


----------



## Hot Wheels (28. Juli 2008)

Ja, aber ich bin erst seit Gestern dabei, deswegen müssen
wir das alles nochmal aufkochen.


----------



## Zombiekiller (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hab heute einen Helm gesehn, von nem kolegen mit einer Delle drin. Er sagte nur, er wäre auf einen Stein geflogen.
Ohne Helm wäre die Delle in seinem Kopf gewesen.

Ich fahre auf Bike Parks mit und in der stadt ohne. Obwohl ich in einmal hät brauchen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rr-radler (29. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein Helmträger, der ausdrücklich fürs Helmtragen aber gegen eine gesetzliche Helmpflicht ist.



die aussage unterstütze ich zu 100%


----------



## ccoldie (29. Juli 2008)

Junger MTBler: "Helm is ja sowas von uncool!" Älterer Bikekumpel: "Sabbernd im Rollstuhl ist auch nicht cool!" No comment.


----------



## sigggi (29. Juli 2008)

ccoldie schrieb:


> Junger MTBler: "Helm is ja sowas von uncool!" Älterer Bikekumpel: "Sabbernd im Rollstuhl ist auch nicht cool!" No comment.



Was hat Rad fahren mit Sabbernd im Rollstuhl sitzen zu tun?
Die 200 jährige Geschichte das Fahrrades ist gerade nicht daduch geprägt dass es zu Massenhaften Unfällen kam und das ist bis heute so geblieben.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juli 2008)

dasselbe gilt für das auto.


nur wenns kracht sind deine überlebesnchancen im auto weitaus höher als auf dem bike. dafür sorgen knautschzone, airbag, gurt etc pp.


*gebetsmühlean* es gibt keinen vernünftigen grund keinen helm zu tragen! *gebetsmühleaus*


----------



## ccoldie (29. Juli 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Was hat Rad fahren mit Sabbernd im Rollstuhl sitzen zu tun?
> Die 200 jährige Geschichte das Fahrrades ist gerade nicht daduch geprägt dass es zu Massenhaften Unfällen kam und das ist bis heute so geblieben.



Sinnverstehendes Lesen, eine nicht überall verbreitete Kulturtechnik.


----------



## Crass23 (1. August 2008)

Ich brauch kein Helm - ich seh auch ohne schon bescheuert aus. Ausserdem fahr ich schon seit ich 5 bin Fahrrad (davor Dreirad und Bobbycar) und es ist nieeeeeee was passiert!   


oO Ich finds einfach zu gefährlich ohne helm zu fahren wenns dich einmal aufn kopf haut wenn du bergab fährst dann haste n porblem. Wünsch ich dir nie dass dir sowas passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crass23 (1. August 2008)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Ich brauch kein Helm - ich seh auch ohne schon bescheuert aus. Ausserdem fahr ich schon seit ich 5 bin Fahrrad (davor Dreirad und Bobbycar) und es ist nieeeeeee was passiert!
> 
> 
> 
> oO Ich finds einfach zu gefährlich ohne helm zu fahren wenns dich einmal aufn kopf haut wenn du bergab fährst dann haste n porblem. Wünsch ich dir nie dass dir sowas passiert.


----------



## Crass23 (1. August 2008)

Crass23 schrieb:


> Einheimischer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich brauch kein Helm - ich seh auch ohne schon bescheuert aus. Ausserdem fahr ich schon seit ich 5 bin Fahrrad (davor Dreirad und Bobbycar) und es ist nieeeeeee was passiert!
> ...


----------



## Backfisch (1. August 2008)

Probier's nochmal.


----------



## Jonez (1. August 2008)

Wenn der Herr Hirn vom Himmel wirft, sollte man den Helm kurz abnehmen


----------



## kroiterfee (1. August 2008)




----------



## 4mate (1. August 2008)

Crass23 schrieb:


> Einheimischer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich brauch kein Helm - ich seh auch ohne schon bescheuert aus. Ausserdem fahr ich schon seit ich 5 bin Fahrrad (davor Dreirad und Bobbycar) und es ist nieeeeeee was passiert!
> ...


----------



## bAd_taSte (22. August 2008)

Ich sage dazu nur:


----------



## tennismicha2 (24. August 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Wer einen Helm braucht, kann nicht fahren.



Hallöchen,
ich fahre inzwischen nur noch mit Helm, da ich leider im Bekanntenkreis erleben mußte, wie es ist, wenn man nur mal eben mit dem Bike zur Arbeit ind die City fahren will.
Mein bekannter, der sicherlich sehr gut bikt, wurde nämlich von einem Auto gerammt und ist seitdem, bedingt durch die erlittenen Kopfverletzungen, ein Pflegefall.

Lt. ärztlicher Einschätzung hätte er den Unfall mit Helm wesentlich besser, sprich ohne bleibenden Schäden, überstanden.

Zudem denke ich, dass es auch viele gute Fahrer gibt, die einen Helm tragen, Oder????
Gruß

Micha


----------



## maatik (24. August 2008)

Kein Helm = Kein Biker


----------



## smarsh (24. August 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Was hat Rad fahren mit Sabbernd im Rollstuhl sitzen zu tun?.



Wenn du dir deine Rübe mal ordentlich eingedellt hast, fällt's dir vielleicht ein. 



sigggi schrieb:


> Die 200 jährige Geschichte das Fahrrades ist gerade nicht daduch geprägt dass es zu Massenhaften Unfällen kam und das ist bis heute so geblieben.



Wie viele Autos fuhren denn vor 200 Jahren, die einem in der Stadt o.ä. hätten gefährlich werden können?
Wer wäre denn mit den Gehhilfen aus dieser Zeit auf die Idee gekommen, wie ein bekloppter DH zu fahren?

Fakt ist doch, dass sich alles weiter entwickelt... die Fahrgewohnheiten der Biker, die Gegebenheiten im Straßenverkehr, .... dementsprechend auch das Sicherheitsbedürfnis vieler Biker. Der Vergleich mit den Umständen von vor 200 Jahren hinkt also gewaltig (ist wahrscheinlich mal ohne Protektoren gegen nen Baum geknallt  )

Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er einen Helm tragen möchte. Aber wie schon jemand hier sagte, es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund, keinen Helm zu tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinundMein (24. August 2008)

'sigggi' mit 3 'g' sagt doch alles, oder?


----------



## EvilEvo (24. August 2008)

smarsh schrieb:


> Wie viele Autos fuhren denn vor 200 Jahren, die einem in der Stadt o.ä. hätten gefährlich werden können?
> Wer wäre denn mit den Gehhilfen aus dieser Zeit auf die Idee gekommen, wie ein bekloppter DH zu fahren?
> 
> Fakt ist doch, dass sich alles weiter entwickelt... die Fahrgewohnheiten der Biker, die Gegebenheiten im Straßenverkehr, .... dementsprechend auch das Sicherheitsbedürfnis vieler Biker. Der Vergleich mit den Umständen von vor 200 Jahren hinkt also gewaltig (ist wahrscheinlich mal ohne Protektoren gegen nen Baum geknallt  )
> ...



Top Argumentation !! Aber hier hast du doch "genug" Gründe keinen Helm zu tragen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/145996
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/145995

Vor meinem ersten schweren Sturz habe ich das auch nicht so eng gesehen mit dem Helm, aber ein Schädelbruch reicht mir und ich danke den Ärzten, die es geschafft haben, mich nicht so enden lassen wie den Kerl in den Links. Ich bin kein Downhill gefahren, das ist mir auf einer Freitagnachmittagsrunde passiert, 2 kleine Kinder, die hinter einer Kurve aus dem Gebüsch gesprungen kamen und das wars, aber das habe ich ja schonmal erzählt und es wurde sinnlos in´s Lächerliche gezogen, aber irgendwann wird jeder seine Lektion ziehen, das ist keine Hoffnung, das ist ein Versprechen! 

Be aware. wear a Helmet.


----------



## FOXdeistermen (29. August 2008)

Also im Wald oder beim BMX hab ich immer einen auf aber sonst eher nich!


----------



## Yukio (31. August 2008)

Es gibt nur einen "vernuenftigen" Grund keinen Helm beim Radfahren zu tragen: Es ist voellig sinnlos.

Und bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt einen Haufen gesunden Menschenverstand einzubringen, sollte man zuallererst einmal "Sinn" definieren. Alles andere macht keinen "Sinn".

Viel Spass beim "Sinn" Definieren.


----------



## trauntaler (31. August 2008)

Helm oder nicht Helm, das ist hier...


----------



## sirhenry (31. August 2008)

ich bin jahrgang 80, seit der fünften klasse immer täglich unfalllos und helmlos mit dem rad 14km zur schule. beim studium in bremen anfangs auch noch helmlos bis ich bei einem sturz auf regennassem radweg (kopfsteinpflaster...) unglaubliches glück gehabt habe:
ich bin mit ca. 30km/h mit dem vorderrad weggerutscht. mich hat es richtig schön hingelegt. mein kopf ist dabei nur 30-40cm an einer ampel vorbeigesegelt. wenn ich ohne helm dagegengeknalt wäre könnte ich nicht sagen, dass ich noch hier sitzen würde.
die situation hat mich wachgerüttelt. ich dachte bis dahin immer, dass ich mit defensiver und vorrausschauender fahrweise keinen helm benötigen würde. aber das ist schwachsinn. es kann immer was passieren. daher: helm auf! egal wohin, egal wo.


----------



## Pudelreiter (31. August 2008)

Da ich nen kleinen Bruder hab und ich ja n gutes Vorbild sein will, versuch ich so oft wie möglich den Helm beim Radfahrn zu tragen, da ich mir selber schon oft genug beim streeten ( z.B. 180° vom treppenset) den Schädel anghaut hab.


----------



## zx-10r (31. August 2008)

Pudelreiter schrieb:


> Da ich nen kleinen Bruder hab und ich ja n gutes Vorbild sein will, versuch ich so oft wie möglich den Helm beim Radfahrn zu tragen, da ich mir selber schon oft genug beim streeten ( z.B. 180° vom treppenset) den Schädel anghaut hab.



Wenn du ein gutes Vorbild für deinen Bruder sein willst solltest du lieber auf solchen Faxenkram verzichten...


----------



## sigggi (31. August 2008)

sirhenry schrieb:


> daher: helm auf! egal wohin, egal wo.



Das gilt selbstverständlich nur für Radfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (31. August 2008)

Was für eine bescheuerte Frage !!

Bin selbst Rettungssanitäter, so blöd sein und ohne Hlem zu fahren kann kein Mensch sein.
Sorry


----------



## loefchen (31. August 2008)

Ich hab mich zu Anfang mit Hel  schon ein wenig doof gefühlt, zumal auf meinen Kopf optisch einfach kein Helm passt. Aber mir ist meine Birne einfach zu schade dafür. Ich bin sehr froh dass ich meine Freundin jetzt endlich auch überredet habe nen Helm anzuschaffen. Ihre Argumente waren "hässlich" und "ich hab im Moment kein Geld"...dann hab ich ihr gesagt dass ich sie mal nicht ihr leben lang Pflege wenn sie nen Schaden dadurch davon trägt, dass sie keinen Helm trägt. Jetzt hat sie einen. Und was hat's gekostet? EUR 15,-...


----------



## chilled_89 (31. August 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Jetzt hat sie einen. Und was hat's gekostet? EUR 15,-...



Sicher, dass ihr da keine Salatschuessel gekauft habt?


----------



## loefchen (31. August 2008)

chilled_89 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass ihr da keine Salatschuessel gekauft habt?



Nein, nen Edelstahlhelm mit so feinen Löchern! Der von Peter Pan hat auch sowas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spaß beiseite, der hier hat ihr gefallen und der wurde erstmal als Überganhslösung bestellt: http://www.albertsinlineshop.at/Media/2006/Schutz06/PSallroundStuntHelm.jpg

Und im September bekommt se dann den hier: http://www.lauterbach.ch/images/Content/kk_helm-lila-03.jpg


----------



## sigggi (31. August 2008)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Was für eine bescheuerte Frage !!
> 
> Bin selbst Rettungssanitäter, so blöd sein und ohne Hlem zu fahren kann kein Mensch sein.
> Sorry



Na ja, bei Autofahrern, dürfte die Helmtragequote, im öffentlichen Strassenverkehr, bei null Prozent liegen. Bei Fussgängern sieht es ähnlich aus.
Radfahrer sind da schon vernünftiger. Laut statistischem Bundesamt liegt die Helmtragequote bei Radfahrern in Deutschland bei etwa 6%. Bei Radfahrern, die ihr Rad als Sportgerät nutzen, soll die Helmtragequote bereits bei 80% liegen.


Aber wem sag ich das.


----------



## Siam (31. August 2008)

Sollte man da als Rettungssanitäter nicht eher der Meinung sein "So blöd sein und mit dem Auto fahren kann kein Mensch sein!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loefchen (31. August 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Laut statistischem Bundesamt liegt die Helmtragequote bei Radfahrern in Deutschland bei etwa 6%.



SECHS PROZENT! Oh Mann...und wer zahlt dann deren Titanplatten im Kopf wenn Sie erwerbsunfähig im Rollstuhl sitzen?


----------



## Kev1992 (31. August 2008)

6 Prozent nur


----------



## sigggi (31. August 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> SECHS PROZENT! Oh Mann...und wer zahlt dann deren Titanplatten im Kopf wenn Sie erwerbsunfähig im Rollstuhl sitzen?


Die Allgemeinheit natürlich. Hier kannst Du mal sehen für welche Köpfe Du am meisten bezahlst. Radfahrer und Fussgänger zusammen bringen es noch nicht mal auf 1%.


----------



## sigggi (31. August 2008)

Kev1992 schrieb:


> 6 Prozent nur



Ja 6 Prozent nur. Allerdings ist der Anteil der Helmträger 15 Prozent bei kopfverletzten Radfahrern.
Wenn Helme etwas positives bewirken müsste deren Anteil eigentlich unter 6 Prozent liegen.


----------



## Yukio (31. August 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Ja 6 Prozent nur. Allerdings ist der Anteil der Helmträger 15 Prozent bei kopfverletzten Radfahrern.
> Wenn Helme etwas positives bewirken müsste deren Anteil eigentlich unter 6 Prozent liegen.


Was im uebrigen auch der Grund ist, weswegen mich dieses Thema ueberhaupt interessiert, zumindest aus physikalischer Sicht oder aufgrund von vorliegenden Fakten. Allerdings ist dazu eine sehr viel feinere Differenzierung von "Kopfverletzung" noetig.


----------



## trauntaler (31. August 2008)

Zwischen Dachschaden und Schädelbruch liegen Welten...


----------



## Siam (31. August 2008)

Stimmt: vor ersterem kann der Helm niemanden bewahren geschweige denn davon heilen!


----------



## M900schorsch (31. August 2008)

Wer ohne Helm fährt ist selber Schuld. Leider gibt es hierzulande keine Helmpflicht und somit keinen Haftungsausschluss der Versicherungen bei einem Unfall.
Hört sich provokant an? Soll es auch sein!

Habe in der Vergangenheit selbst zwei Helme geschrottet. Beim letzten Mal sagte der behandelnde Arzt im Krankenhaus, dass es ohne Helm ganz schön böse geendet hätte.
Beim anderen Mal sagte die Ärztin, dass ich ohne Helm nicht auf der Behandlungsliege sondern in der Kühlkammer liegen würde.

Wer die gesplitterten Helme gesehen hätte würde sich so eine dämliche Frage "mit oder ohne Helm?" gar nicht stellen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## kroiterfee (31. August 2008)

word


----------



## sosic (31. August 2008)

Bei Touren und Rennen natürlich nur mit Helm. Kleinere Strecken wie zum Einkaufen oder mal kurz in die Stadt fahre ich allerdings ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (31. August 2008)

BLIBLABLUB

Der Idealfall ist doch, wenn man gar keinen Helm braucht


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. August 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Die Statistik über "SCHÄDELHIRNTRAUMA" interessiert einen mit Platzwunde, Loch im Kopf, Schädelbasisbruch, .... sicher recht wenig. Egal ob Fußgänger, Biker oder PKW Fahrer.
> 
> Der Idealfall ist doch, wenn man gar keinen Helm braucht



... ihn aber trotzdem auf hat!


----------



## gurkenfolie (31. August 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Die Allgemeinheit natürlich. Hier kannst Du mal sehen für welche Köpfe Du am meisten bezahlst. Radfahrer und Fussgänger zusammen bringen es noch nicht mal auf 1%.



ich weiss ja dass copy und paste voll im trend liegt, aber was willst du mit dieser brillanten grafik zeigen?

seitwann zählt freizeit eigentlich als unfallursache? - witzig.


----------



## sigggi (31. August 2008)

> *Zitat von Jonez:*
> Die Statistik über "SCHÄDELHIRNTRAUMA" interessiert einen mit Platzwunde, Loch im Kopf, Schädelbasisbruch, .... sicher recht wenig. Egal ob Fußgänger, Biker oder PKW Fahrer.



Der Unterschied ist allerdings, dass man nur den Radfahrern den fehlenden Helm zum Vorwurf macht.
Darüber sollten Einige mal nachdenken die hier nach einer Helmpflicht schreien, oder verlangen, dass helmlose Radfahrer aus dem sozialen Gefüge ausgegliedert werden. 
Es soll auch Radfahrer geben die, ganz normal, ihr Rad als Verkehrsmittel benutzen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. August 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> ...
> Es soll auch Radfahrer geben die, ganz normal, ihr Rad als Verkehrsmittel benutzen.



Ja, mein Rad nur ein einziges mal wirklich ohne Helm genutzt, als normales Verkehrsmittel (weil was soll schon auf 800m in die City passieren) und das Ergebniss seht ihr unten.

Hatte es schon mal an anderer Stelle gepostet. Es muss nicht immer die eigene Dummheit sein. Rentner, Ausfallschritt, Straba-Schiene und klopf uff Kopf.... Wat ein Geräusch.....  Tierisch Schädelbrummen und dicke, fette Beule inklusive!

Egal ob Sport oder "ganz normal als Verkehrsmittel" immer mit Helm!


----------



## sigggi (31. August 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Egal ob Sport oder "ganz normal als Verkehrsmittel" immer mit Helm!



Schön für Dich, dass Du nun immer Helm trägst. Wäre ja auch schade drum, wenn man das Ding nur beim Radfahren trägt.
Oder sollte dein Beispiel beweisen, dass so etwas nur Radfahrern passieren kann?


----------



## Peter K (31. August 2008)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Was für eine bescheuerte Frage !!
> 
> Bin selbst Rettungssanitäter, so blöd sein und ohne Hlem zu fahren kann kein Mensch sein.
> Sorry



Doch, jede Menge. Meist sind es die Eltern von Kindern, die gerade anfangen mit dem Radeln. Da sieht man die Kids mit einer auf den Kopf gepflanzten Schüssel und Mami und Papi fahren Sonnenbebrillt mit wehendem Resthahrbewuchs "oben Ohne"


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. August 2008)

Unfallursachen für Schädel-Hirn-Trauma schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> unbekannt: 7%
> ...



Hehe, der Großteil dieser Vorfälle hat sich bestimmt im Suff ereignet, wo man nachher kein Plan mehr hatte wie es dazu kam...Also: Helmpflicht wenn gebechert wird !!! (sicher ist sicher) 

NaitsirhC


----------



## Yukio (1. September 2008)

@sigggi
Hast du Zahlen zu (Verkehrs-)Unfaellen und Verletzungen/Todesfaellen von Radfahrern aus den Niederlanden vorliegen?

Das muesste sehr interessant sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (1. September 2008)

http://[URL="http://[/U"Unfälle Radfahrer Niederlande


----------



## xXhannesXx (1. September 2008)

> Schön für Dich, dass Du nun immer Helm trägst. Wäre ja auch schade drum, wenn man das Ding nur beim Radfahren trägt.
> Oder sollte dein Beispiel beweisen, dass so etwas nur Radfahrern passieren kann? 	  	Gestern 21:45



Also ich denke, das man das selbst je nach Risiko des Sports oder Tätigkeit entscheiden sollte! Klar hat man beim z.B. DH ein höheres Risiko auf eine Schädelverletzung ohne Helm als auf der Fahrt zum nächsten Supermarkt um Joghurt zu kaufen...! Deswegen ist ein Helm meiner Meinung nach auch angebracht.

Auch muss ein Bauarbeiter auf der Baustelle einen Helm tragen, aus Vorsicht vor herabfallenden Teilen. Dem Angestellten im Büro _könnte _auch das Dach auf den Kopf stürzen - das höhere Risiko liegt auf jeden Fall deswegen beim Bauarbeiter


----------



## Yukio (1. September 2008)

4mate schrieb:
			
		

>


Unbrauchbar, der Angesprochene weiss was ich meine.


----------



## El Guapo (1. September 2008)

Ich denke es soll jeder selbst wissen, aber jemand, der keinen Helm trägt als "dumm" zu beschimpfen, ist schon mega spiessig. 
Ich persönlich finde rauchen oder völlig ungesund und zuviel zu essen auch unverantwortlich, aber ich stelle nicht jeden Raucher oder Dicken an den Pranger.


----------



## sigggi (1. September 2008)

El Guapo schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde rauchen oder völlig ungesund und zuviel zu essen auch unverantwortlich, aber ich stelle nicht jeden Raucher oder Dicken an den Pranger.



Obwohl uns diese Leute am meisten kosten.
Doch unsere Politker haben nichts anderes zu tun als nach einer Helmpflicht zu schreien.


----------



## Jonez (1. September 2008)

BILD dir deine Meinung.

Bist du Stammleser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Guapo (1. September 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Obwohl uns diese Leute am meisten kosten.
> Doch unsere Politker haben nichts anderes zu tun als nach einer Helmpflicht zu schreien.


. 

Eben


----------



## Jonez (1. September 2008)

Wäre demnach ein rauchender, übergewichtiger Biker der Overkill für das Gesundheitssystem?


----------



## El Guapo (1. September 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Wäre demnach ein rauchender, übergewichtiger Biker der Overkill für das Gesundheitssystem?



Ich frage mich nur, was den Kassen teurer zu stehen kommt: ein braver helmtragenden dicken Raucher oder ein schlanker, Nichtraucher, der ohne Helm fährt...das ganze natürlich statistisch hochgerechnet.

P.S. ich fahre mit Helm, aber bin schlank und rauche nicht, also bin ich neutral. Mir ist es aber schnuppe ob einer Helm trägt, raucht oder dick ist. Ist doch nicht meine Angelegenheit.


----------



## 1800zx (1. September 2008)

Ich habe Jahre lang keinen Helm getragen und bin nie gestürzt. Seit ich einen Helm trage bin ich schon zwei mal gestürzt und brauchte ihn auch beide Male.


----------



## M900schorsch (1. September 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Wäre demnach ein rauchender, übergewichtiger Biker der Overkill für das Gesundheitssystem?



Nur mal so als Denkanstoß:

Neben dem Mountainbiken fliege ich noch Gleitschirm, für diesen Spaß zahle ich bei meiner Unfallversicherung sowie Lebensversicherung einen Risikoaufschlag, was ich auch ziemlich gerecht finde bei dem zu versichernden Risiko.
Warum nicht auch andere Risiken (wie z.B. Rauchen, fahren ohne Helm usw.) gerechter bewerten und dies in die zu zahlenden Beiträge einfließen lassen?

Nebenbei bemerkt:
Wenn ich hier einige Sprüche lese, dann drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass diese "Schreiber" selber noch nie Krankenversicherungsbeiträge oder vergleichbares gezahlt haben 

Gruß Jörg

P.S.: Ich habe etwas gegen Gleichmacherei und
        Trittbrettfahrermentalität.
Jeder kann machen was er will wenn er auch  *allein* für sein Handeln die Konsequenzen trägt - dem ist aber leider nicht so, wenn der Verunfallte, der keinen Helm getragen hat, mit schweren Verletzungen im KH liegt.
Notfalls sollte diese "Selbstverantwortung" auch gesetzlich verordnet werden - ja!
Bei den Motorradfahrern schreit auch keiner "Ich will aber ohne Helm fahren"


----------



## M900schorsch (1. September 2008)

El Guapo schrieb:


> .......Ist doch nicht meine Angelegenheit.



Doch, wenn Du Krankenversicherungsbeiträge zahlst


----------



## Jonez (1. September 2008)

M900schorsch schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Denkanstoß:
> 
> Neben dem Mountainbiken fliege ich noch Gleitschirm, für diesen Spaß zahle ich bei meiner Unfallversicherung sowie Lebensversicherung einen Risikoaufschlag, was ich auch ziemlich gerecht finde bei dem zu versichernden Risiko.
> Warum nicht auch andere Risiken (wie z.B. Rauchen, fahren ohne Helm usw.) gerechter bewerten und dies in die zu zahlenden Beiträge einfließen lassen?
> ...



Wäre sicher eine Überlegung wert. 
Kreuzt man dann bei "Tragen Sie beim Radfahren einen Helm?" NEIN an um anschließend mehr zu bezahlen?


----------



## M900schorsch (1. September 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Wäre sicher eine Überlegung wert.
> Kreuzt man dann bei "Tragen Sie beim Radfahren einen Helm?" NEIN an um anschließend mehr zu bezahlen?



Nicht unbedingt, die Kfz-Versicherung zahlt ja auch nicht zu 100% bei einem Unfall wenn Deine Reifen abgefahren waren oder Du im Winter mit Sommerreifen unterwegs warst.


----------



## Jonez (1. September 2008)

Gute Idee. Wenns ums Geld geht, wird evtl einem Biker mehr bewusst das körperliche Gesundheit ein hohes Gut ist.

Wenn das Tragen eines Helmes aber nicht gesetzlich geregelt wäre, gäbe es sicher Klagen von Statistikern, dass es ungerechtfertigt sei da im Straßenverkehr und so weiter und so fort ....


----------



## klana_radikala (1. September 2008)

fullface is sowieso stylish


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (1. September 2008)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> fullface is sowieso stylish





Sehr sehr gut, dann geh ich nächstes WE also mit CC-Bike und Fullface-Helm Brötchen holen...wahrscheinlich denkt der Bäcker ich will ihn überfallen...

NaitsirhC


----------



## loefchen (1. September 2008)

Roland *Gewalt*


----------



## El Guapo (1. September 2008)

M900schorsch schrieb:


> Doch, wenn Du Krankenversicherungsbeiträge zahlst



Ich zahle gleichzeitig für alle Dicken, Raucher, Junkies, Säufer, schlechte Autofahrer,JunkFood-Dauerkonsumenten(und andere Eßgestörten) usw, was etwa 90% der Bevölkerung ausmacht und war selbst seit 5 Jahren nie krank, noch nicht mal erkältet, fahre kein Auto, bin schlank, rauche nicht, trinke wenig, esse gesund und mache Sport.
Was soll man machen

Cèst la vie....


----------



## klana_radikala (1. September 2008)

ich fahre hauptsächlich dh
und da sind fullface und protektoren nunmal pflicht (auch sam hill stürzt mal)


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (1. September 2008)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> auch sam hill stürzt mal


FALSCH: Sam Hill stürzt nicht - er überprüft nur sehr akribisch den Boden bevor er darüber hinwegbrettert.


----------



## smarsh (1. September 2008)

M900schorsch schrieb:


> Jeder kann machen was er will wenn er auch  *allein* für sein Handeln die Konsequenzen trägt - dem ist aber leider nicht so, wenn der Verunfallte, der keinen Helm getragen hat, mit schweren Verletzungen im KH liegt.
> Notfalls sollte diese "Selbstverantwortung" auch gesetzlich verordnet werden - ja!
> Bei den Motorradfahrern schreit auch keiner "Ich will aber ohne Helm fahren"



So sieht's aus!

Beispiel - Maschinenbau: 
Ich arbeite mit der Flex, bekomme etwas ins Auge (keine Schutzbrille getragen) - Auge dauerhaft geschädigt.
Oder mir fällt etwas schweres auf den Fuß, ich hab keine Schutzschuhe an und trage schwere Verletzungen davon.
Abgesehen von dem Schaden, den ich mir zufüge, hab ich obendrein auch noch ein Problem - die Versicherung will nicht zahlen. Und jetzt? Rumheulen und jammern, dass die Konstrukteure im Büro doch auch keine Schutzbrille tragen?
Wer halbwegs verantwortungsbewusst mit seiner Gesundheit umgeht, benutzt solche Schutzeinrichtungen ... und dazu zählt auch der Fahrradhelm. Schön, wenn man ihn nie braucht, aber vielleicht kommt der Moment, wo man froh ist, wenn man ihn hat.

Und was haben Fußgänger und Autofahrer mit der Thematik zu tun?
Als Radfahrer hab ich keinen Airbag, soll ich deshalb im Auto darauf verzichten? 
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass es denen, die sich gegen den Helm wehren, einfach an Selbstbewusstsein mangelt.

btw: Wenn ich mit dem Kopf gegen nen Baum knalle, dann sch**ße ich auf irgendwelche Unfallstatistiken!


----------



## Cpace (1. September 2008)

Beispiel Fußgängerweg: Du könntest nachts vom Bordstein stürzen. Also immer zu Fuß Licht mitnehmen und Helm aufsetzen!



Siam schrieb:


> Sollte man da als Rettungssanitäter nicht eher der Meinung sein "So blöd sein und mit dem Auto fahren kann kein Mensch sein!"




Was glaubst du, wieso er Rettungssanitäter ist? Sicher, weil er ein besonders intelligentes Kerlchen ist...


----------



## thory (1. September 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Sehr sehr gut, dann geh ich nächstes WE also mit CC-Bike und Fullface-Helm Brötchen holen...wahrscheinlich denkt der Bäcker ich will ihn überfallen...
> 
> NaitsirhC


... und überlässt Dir die Brötchen gratis  
FF rules!


----------



## smarsh (1. September 2008)

Cpace schrieb:


> Beispiel Fußgängerweg: Du könntest nachts vom Bordstein stürzen. Also immer zu Fuß Licht mitnehmen und Helm aufsetzen!



Und wieder wird das Thema nur ins Lächerliche gezogen.
Ich hab hier noch kein einziges Argument gegen den Helm gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpace (1. September 2008)

Ich habe mehrmals versucht mit verschiedenen Helmen zu fahren, es stört MICH persönlich! Dass mich ein kleiner Pimpelhuber, der zu dumm ist, zwischen verschiedenen Menschen zu differenzieren, als blöd bezeichnet, geht mir eben auf den Keks.


----------



## Siam (1. September 2008)

Cpace schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrmals versucht mit verschiedenen Helmen zu fahren, es stört MICH persönlich! Dass mich ein kleiner Pimpelhuber, der zu dumm ist, zwischen verschiedenen Menschen zu differenzieren, als blöd bezeichnet, geht mir eben auf den Keks.



Genau das ist der Punkt!
Im Winter ist das noch halbwegs akzeptabel, aber im Sommer nervt das Ding einfach nur. Letzten Herbst habe ich einen Met 5th Element gekauft, ich dachte mir "schaden kanns nix" und zudem gibt es einige Touren die ohne Helm nicht mitgefahren werden dürfen (etwas gaga, aber naja...). Fast den ganzen Winter war ich am Rad mit dem Teil unterwegs, blieb öfters in Ästen hängen (5cm mehr Kopfhöhe sind irgendwie einiges), aber der Tragekomfort war in Ordnung. Im Sommer hingegen gabs mit dem Teil nur einen geröteten Hals und Kopfschmerzen. Hinzu kommt meine eigene Statistik: Ich kenne persönlich niemanden der jemals einen Radunfall mit Kopfverletzung hatte. Ich selbst habe mir in der Kindheit 4 Kopfverletzungen zugezogen die genäht werden mußten (gute Vorlage), alle zu Hause beim "rumtoben". Und meine 2 Schrauben im Genick habe ich dank Motorrad - troz Helm. Fahrradunfälle hatte ich als Kind sehr viele, ins Krankenhaus mußte ich kein einziges mal. Nun bin ich ruhiger und halte mich seid Jahren ohne Sturz am Rad (6000km/Jahr)...

Lieber verzichte ich auf gefährliche Abfahrten und leiste so meinen Beitrag zu weniger Unfallkosten (ach, so; es zählen ja nur Kopfverletzungen ohne Helm für diese Statistik...mist!)


----------



## BIKETIFF (1. September 2008)

HELMPFLICHT fürs Gelände! PUNKT...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. September 2008)

smarsh schrieb:


> So sieht's aus!
> 
> Beispiel - Maschinenbau:
> Ich arbeite mit der Flex, bekomme etwas ins Auge (keine Schutzbrille getragen) - Auge dauerhaft geschädigt.
> ...



Hmm, das mit dem Gesundheitsbewußtsein is ja okay, es ist nur die Art und Weise wie es einem rübergebracht wird.
Es geht mir auf den Sack das sog. Moralapostel, Verkehrserzieher oder sonstige Dumpfbacken mir sagen wollen wie ich mich zu verhalten hab.
Schlimm genug das diese Idioten teilweise auch noch bald 20 Jahre jünger wie ich sind aber vom Leben keine Ahnung haben und immer in Watte gepackt wurden.
Hat wenigstens so den Anschein.
Die Krönung ist aber zu sagen das einer der ohne Helm fährt, ist kein richtiger Biker.......das ist der größte Bullshit aller Zeiten. 
Ich bleibe jedenfalls dabei das ich dieses Mistding(Helm) nur bei RTF´s oder Rennen und oder ähnlichen Veranstaltungen trage wegen dem Gruppenzwang.
Und wer so Rad fährt das die Gefahr besteht das man wo dagegen knallt(Downhill ausgeschlossen)......na da könnt ihr euch denken was ich sagen will.
Ach und noch was.......ja ich hatte schon bitterböse Unfälle....mit dem Rad, Auto oder auch zu Fuß, komisch bin aber noch niiiieeee mit dem Schädel irgendwo eingeschlagen, aber deswegen jammer ich auch nicht rum von wegen jetzt bloß alle nen Helm wegen Unfallhäufigkeit.
Und nur ma so nebenbei......fahre jetzt ca. seit 30 Jahren Rad....und lebe immer noch bei bester Gesundheit.
Gruß 
Stolli


----------



## zx-10r (1. September 2008)

Manche wollen einfach nicht kapieren, dass Gelände nicht gleich Gelände ist. Wenn ich im Gelände bin suche ich keinen Adrenalinkick. Ich mache keine Sprünge, fahre eher züchtig als zügig bergab und suche mein Limit ausschließlich bergauf. Für die Action gibt es nämlich weitaus geilere Fahrzeuge als ein MTB, also brauche ich im Wald auch keinen Helm.

Im Stadtverkehr ist es dagegen deutlich gefährlicher als im Wald - selbst bei uns in der Kleinstadt. Da man dem Fehlverhalten der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer meist schutzlos ausgeliefert ist, sollte man hier eher einen Helm tragen. Aber das kapieren einige Klug********r hier leider nicht.


----------



## Siam (2. September 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Für die Action gibt es nämlich weitaus geilere Fahrzeuge als ein MTB



Etwa so in der Art?:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUEH-DpmVrc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (2. September 2008)

Ich finde das Thema immer noch höchst amüsant...
Fahre zwar auch (nahezu) immer mit Helm und frage auch gerne mal nach warum andere ohne fahren, bzw. versuche andere zum Helm zu bekehren, aber NICHT um jeden Preis. Wenn jemand klar sagt das er ohne Helm fahren will - wozu soll ich dann mir und ihm die Nerven und die Laune ruinieren?
Man ist mit 18 volljährig - da muss jeder selber wissen was gut für ihn ist.
Ich habe mir alleine die letzten 5 Tage dreimal den Helm beim biken gegen irgendwelche dickeren Äste gehauen, die ich nicht gesehen habe, weil der Blick in dem Moment woanders hin ging...kann sein das ich ohne die Erhöhung des Helms gar nicht damit in Berührung gekommen wäre, keine Ahnung.
Aber wenigstens einmal war es so heftig das ich mir zumindest da sicher bin mir durch den Helm 'ne schöne dicke Beule erspart zu haben.
Deswegen werde ich weiterhin mit Helm fahren - aber meine Güte, wer gemütlich durch 'nen Wald fährt wird nicht gleich sterben, weil er keinen Helm trägt...


----------



## El Guapo (2. September 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Es geht mir auf den Sack das sog. Moralapostel, Verkehrserzieher oder sonstige Dumpfbacken mir sagen wollen wie ich mich zu verhalten hab.



Das sind wahrscheinlich die, die auch eine "Bitte Abstand halten" Stange am Rad befestigt haben


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. September 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Etwa so in der Art?:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUEH-DpmVrc




Einfach nur endgeeeeiiiilll......


----------



## Amitab (2. September 2008)

Also auf Biketouren bzw Training sollte ein Helm Pflicht sein,zumindest wurde es mir so eingetrichtert und stehe auch dahinter, das hat nix mit dem Fahrerischen "Können" zu tun sondern einfach nur aus Vernumpft. 
Wenn ich morgends mal eben zum Bäcker fahre (2 min.) ists ja egal.

Gruß Jan


----------



## tbird (2. September 2008)

Amitab schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgends mal eben zum Bäcker fahre (2 min.) ists ja egal.



Genau, da braucht man sich midm Auto ja auch ned Anschnallen, nur wegen ein paar hundert meter ...


----------



## Amitab (2. September 2008)

Bei ein paar Hundert Metern ist die Chance einen Unfall einzukassieren eigentlich recht gering im Gegensatz zu einer mehrstündigen Fahrt.

War in meinem ersten post wohl unglücklich formuliert.
Aber besser immer Helm tragen, so steht man auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## inhumanity (2. September 2008)

Amitab schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgends *mal eben* zum Bäcker fahre (2 min.) ists ja egal.



dachte ich mir auch immer, bis zum März diesen Jahres...

"mal eben" kurz in die City fahren, *boom* mehrfacher Rippenbruch + HWS.
Bin total gemütlich gefahren, habe mich 100% an die Verkehrsregeln gehalten, überhaupt nicht aggressiv wie sonst immer auf Touren und dann DAS.

Naja, seit dem Unfall trage ich "wenigstens" auf Touren einen Helm, aber in der City immer noch nicht. Trotz Unfall...


----------



## RetroRider (2. September 2008)

Amitab schrieb:


> Bei ein paar Hundert Metern ist die Chance einen Unfall einzukassieren eigentlich recht gering im Gegensatz zu einer mehrstündigen Fahrt.[...]



Kontrolle ist immer relativ. Und ob das wahrgenommene Wahrscheinlichkeitsverhältnis realistisch ist, ist auch fraglich. Z.B.: Wenn sich beim Abstellen Etwas löst, dann passiert der Unfall immer bei Fahrtbeginn - unabhängig davon, wie lang die Fahrt geworden wäre.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. September 2008)

inhumanity schrieb:


> Naja, seit dem Unfall trage ich "wenigstens" auf Touren einen Helm, aber in der City immer noch nicht. Trotz Unfall...



auch noch stolz auf eigene beratungsresistenz? 



es gibt immer noch keinen grund keinen helm zu tragen.


----------



## Siam (2. September 2008)

Und es gibt auch keinen Grund mit dem Fahrrad einen Trail, eine Treppe oder sonstirgendwas herunterzufahren...

Oder zählt Spass an der Sache als Grund? Dann ist der Grund keinen Helm zu tragen, dass es durch das Plus an Komfort einfach mehr Spass macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (2. September 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> Genau, da braucht man sich midm Auto ja auch ned Anschnallen, nur wegen ein paar hundert meter ...



Ist halt die "Anschallpflicht" mit wenigen Ausnahmen (Schrittgeschwindigkeit etc.)...

Gibt halt noch keine Helm*pflicht*...


Er wird nun bestimmt nicht gerade die härteste DH-Strecke zum Bäcker nehmen.

Würdest Du für z.B. für eine Strecke wo nichtmal eine Straße ist, keine Fussgänger, alles eben ist einen Helm tragen? 
Wofür? Falls das Bike zerbricht? => neues Bike kaufen... falls irgendetwas unvorhergesehens apssiert? => Bremsen wird ja wohl möglich sein...

Ansonsten kommt es doch bei solchen Strecken zum größten Teil darauf an wie man selber fährt...und das man für die Autofahrer mitschauen muss, ist doch bekannt 

Naja, wie auch immer 

NaitsirhC


----------



## Yukio (2. September 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> *Es gibt nur einen "vernuenftigen" Grund keinen Helm beim Radfahren zu tragen: Es ist voellig sinnlos.
> 
> Und bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt einen Haufen gesunden Menschenverstand einzubringen, sollte man zuallererst einmal "Sinn" definieren. Alles andere macht keinen "Sinn".
> 
> Viel Spass beim "Sinn" Definieren.*


.


----------



## Jonez (2. September 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen "vernuenftigen" Grund keinen Helm beim Radfahren zu tragen: Es ist voellig sinnlos.
> 
> Und bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt einen Haufen gesunden Menschenverstand einzubringen, sollte man zuallererst einmal "Sinn" definieren. Alles andere macht keinen "Sinn".
> 
> Viel Spass beim "Sinn" Definieren.



Das ist zwar der falsche thread, aber fang du doch einfach mal damit an!

Solange du das nicht kannst, solltest du den Begriff auch nicht in einem Satz verwenden. Da die Definition für diesen Begriff für dich nicht vorliegt, kannst du ihn doch nicht einfach in einen Satz einbauen. Wer weiß was er bedeutet. 

Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## El Guapo (2. September 2008)

inhumanity schrieb:


> dachte ich mir auch immer, bis zum März diesen Jahres...
> 
> "mal eben" kurz in die City fahren, *boom* mehrfacher Rippenbruch + HWS.
> Bin total gemütlich gefahren, habe mich 100% an die Verkehrsregeln gehalten, überhaupt nicht aggressiv wie sonst immer auf Touren und dann DAS.



Ich bin früher als Fahrradkurier *ohne Helm* gefahren(und ohne Krankenversicherung) und es ist nie was passiert. Als ich dagegen mal *mit Helm* mountainbiken war, bin ich kurz über den Lenker geflogen, hatte ne Platzwunde am Bein, die genäht wurden musste und der Arzt meinte, ich hätte fast hops gehen können(fast ne Hauptarterie getroffen).
Shit happens...passieren kann immer was.


----------



## Yukio (2. September 2008)

Pardon, es wurde nach einem Grund gefragt keinen Helm zu tragen. Das ist ein Grund, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Eine Begreundung war nicht gefordert, Hinweise zu einer Wertung habe ich aber abgegeben. 

Und solange nicht eine sehr differenzierte Auffassung der verschiedenensten Auslegungen dieser sehr komplexen Problematik diskutiert wird, ist jede umfassende Aussage die alle Moeglichkeiten abdeckt schon in sich absurd, genauso wie eine Forderung nach einer solchen Aussage.

Oder anders, solange alle Alles in einen Topf werfen, kommt dabei eine Menge unnuetzes Zeug heraus.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. September 2008)

@all
Merkt ihr nicht, wie Euch yukio hochnimmt - seit Monaten erzählt er nix als diesen Schwa******


----------



## sigggi (2. September 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> @sigggi
> Hast du Zahlen zu (Verkehrs-)Unfaellen und Verletzungen/Todesfaellen von Radfahrern aus den Niederlanden vorliegen?
> 
> Das muesste sehr interessant sein.



Hab leider keine Zahlen aus Holland.
Hier aber mal ein paar Zahlen aus Deutschland vom letzten Jahr

Statistisches Bundesamt Tabellen Strassenverkehrsunfälle

412966 Autofahrer an Unfällen beteiligt
   2625 Autofahrer getötet (ca. 0,6 % der Beteiligten)

 86209 Fahrradfahrer an Unfällen beteiligt
    425 Fahrradfahrer getötet (ca. 0,5 % der Beteiligten)

 36865 Fußgänger an Unfällen beteiligt
    695 Fußgänger getötet (ca. 1,9 % der Beteiligten)


----------



## Siam (3. September 2008)

Wobei zu bedenken ist, dass zwar durch entstehende Versicherungsschäden fast jeder noch so kleine Autounfall statistisch erfasst werden kann, Radunfälle bzw. Unfälle mit Fußgängern (ohne beteiligung eines Kfz) jedoch sehr oft gar nicht erfasst werden. Die Todesfälle hingegen werden immer erfasst. Somit ist die reale, relative Quote der Todesfälle bei Radfahrern und Fußgängern noch einmal wesentlich geringer als der angegebene Wert. Bei Autofahrern hingegen müßte der Wert ziemlich genau stimmen.


----------



## ccoldie (3. September 2008)

Wenn ich die tödlich verlaufenen Radunfälle der letzten Jahre hier in L. Revue passieren lasse, starben alle Verunglückten an ihren schweren Kopfverletzungen. Es wird die Betroffenen _post mortem _beruhigen, dass sie gegenüber anderen Verkehrsopfern in der Minderheit sind bzw. waren.
Soviel zur Statistik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (3. September 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> @all
> Merkt ihr nicht, wie Euch yukio hochnimmt - seit Monaten erzählt er nix als diesen Schwa******


Schatzi, ich liebe deine Kommentare, insbesondere weil sie so ausgefeilte Aussagen zu diesem Thema beinhalten, bitte mehr davon. Und wenn schon, dann richtig, also Jahre, nicht Monate.
Allerdings solltest du dein KTWR nicht mit dem Rest des Forums der normalen User verwechseln.



sigggi schrieb:


> Hab leider keine Zahlen aus Holland.


Schade. Ich habe auch schon danach gesucht. Soweit ich informiert bin: Tragequote bei Helmen = 0, extrem wenige Schwerverletzte oder Tote, kaum Unfaelle.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. September 2008)

Ja, Du hast ja so recht. Hier ein ganz "grandioser"  Beitrag von Dir vom Juni 2006... (und für einen "normalen" user halte ich dich ganz bestimmt nicht...)


Yukio schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu mal eine Hypothese entworfen. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja, diese Problematik besser zu verstehen.
> 
> *Die Zwei-Welten-Hypothese*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonez (3. September 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Schatzi, ich liebe deine Kommentare, insbesondere weil sie so ausgefeilte Aussagen zu diesem Thema beinhalten, bitte mehr davon. Und wenn schon, dann richtig, also Jahre, nicht Monate.
> Allerdings solltest du dein KTWR nicht mit dem Rest des Forums der normalen User verwechseln.
> 
> 
> Schade. Ich habe auch schon danach gesucht. Soweit ich informiert bin: Tragequote bei Helmen = 0, extrem wenige Schwerverletzte oder Tote, kaum Unfaelle.



In Holland gibt es auch keine Berge. Da Fallen die Mountainbiker, Downhiller und Freerider ja schonmal weg


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (3. September 2008)

beim freeride gilt:
immer nur mit helm! sowohl für mich als auch für den kleinen im kindersitz hinter mir ...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. September 2008)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> beim freeride gilt:
> immer nur mit helm! sowohl für mich als auch für den kleinen im kindersitz hinter mir ...


Fährst Du micht mit Hänger...?


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (3. September 2008)

nö. nur mit clickies. wegen der sicherheit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (3. September 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Ja, Du hast ja so recht. Hier ein ganz "grandioser"  Beitrag von Dir vom Juni 2006... (und für einen "normalen" user halte ich dich ganz bestimmt nicht...)


Ist doch klar, dass du das nicht verstehst, das heattest du nicht extra erwaehnen muessen. Wofuer du mich haelst interessiert mich nicht. Persoenliche Fehden fern von Thematiken kannst du allerdings mit anderen fuehren; das ist ein ernsthaftes Thema fuer entsprechend Interessierte.

Aber die Diskussion lauft schon etwas laenger:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1157099&postcount=102



Jonez schrieb:


> In Holland gibt es auch keine Berge. Da Fallen die Mountainbiker, Downhiller und Freerider ja schonmal weg


Oder die Niederlaender koennen besser Fahrrad fahren... War so mein erster Gedanke 
Nein, ich bin eher an Ursachen fuer die von Sigggi erwaehnten Diskrepanzen interessiert. Darauf richtet sich mein Hauptaugenmerk. Und man darf nie vergessen, dass verschiedene Umstaende zu verschiedenen Ergebnissen fuehren, obwohl ich auf dem Standpunkt stehe, dass alles auf einfache physikalische Ueberlegungen zurueckzufuehren ist. Ich denke, dass du das auch schon erkannt hast.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. September 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> ...Aber die Diskussion ...


Welche "Diskussion": Du bist der einzige, der Deine Posts zu diesem Thema als "Diskussionsbeitrag"  bezeichnen würde...


----------



## karsten reincke (3. September 2008)

wat für ne schööööne Themma!!!!



Ich fahre nur mit Helm, die Familie auch. Es muß jeder selbst wissen, ob er seinen Schädel schützt, ich tue dies. Helmpflicht ist kontraproduktiv, Pflichten haben immer was von Gängelei an sich.


Ob die Holländer besser Radfahren, kann möglich sein, vielleicht aber fahren dort die Autofahrer aufgrund der schieren Masse der Radler rücksichtsvoller. Es gibt schließlich zwei streng zu trennende Arten von Bikeunfällen, einmal diejenigen, die beim Sport passieren, auf der Bikestrecke, und die meistens eigene Schuld sind, (mangelnde Fahrtechnik etc.), zum anderen jedoch die Unfälle im Straßenverkehr, an denen meist motorisierte Verkehrsteilnehmer beteiligt sind, die ja schon wegen ihrer weit höheren Gesamtsystemmasse schwerere Verletzungen erwarten lassen. Wenn man mit seinem Schädel auf einer Windschutzscheibe einrastet, weil der Autofahrer halbblind bei rot fuhr, hilft mir der Helm eher weiter als die Tatsache, daß der Autofahrer eventuell seinen Lappen verliert.


----------



## Yukio (3. September 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Welche "Diskussion": Du bist der einzige, der Deine Posts zu diesem Thema als "Diskussionsbeitrag"  bezeichnen würde...


dito 

-----------------------
So und jetzt wieder zum Thema.


karsten reincke schrieb:


> Ob die Holländer besser Radfahren, kann möglich sein, vielleicht aber fahren dort die Autofahrer aufgrund der schieren Masse der Radler rücksichtsvoller. Es gibt schließlich zwei streng zu trennende Arten von Bikeunfällen, einmal diejenigen, die beim Sport passieren, auf der Bikestrecke, und die meistens eigene Schuld sind, (mangelnde Fahrtechnik etc.), zum anderen jedoch die Unfälle im Straßenverkehr, an denen meist motorisierte Verkehrsteilnehmer beteiligt sind, die ja schon wegen ihrer weit höheren Gesamtsystemmasse schwerere Verletzungen erwarten lassen. Wenn man mit seinem Schädel auf einer Windschutzscheibe einrastet, weil der Autofahrer halbblind bei rot fuhr, hilft mir der Helm eher weiter als die Tatsache, daß der Autofahrer eventuell seinen Lappen verliert.


Ohne konkrete Zahlen sind die niederlaendischen Verkehrsverhaeltnisse leider nur Vermutungen. Wenn es denn wirklich so sein sollte, ist die oben genannte Einschaetzung aber annaehernd korrekt. Ruecksichtsvoller wuerde ich das zwar nicht bezeichnen, sondern eher als ein verkehrsgerechtes Verhalten.

Grundsaetzlich sollten man aus physikalischer Sicht zwischen einem Fall und einem Stoss durch einen anderes Objekt unterscheiden. Die daraus resultierenden Wirkungen unterscheiden sich drastisch durch die resultierenden Beschleunigungen und damit auch durch die resultierenden (moeglichen) Verletzungen. Allein schon, wenn man bedenkt, dass Helme fuer Radfahrer max. bis zu Einwirkungen von 25 km/h ausgelegt sind, wird leicht ersichtlich wo der Unterschied liegt.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. September 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> dito
> ...


Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich mich an dieser unsinnigen "Diskussion" nie in dem Umfang wie Du beteiligt.


----------



## BIKETIFF (4. September 2008)

nur mal so zum überlegen: habe eine statistik in meiner examensarbeit untergebracht die unter anderem sagt, das selbst bei geschwindigkeiten unter 15kmh tödliche kopfverletzungen zustande kommen.. stichwort erhöhte position! und außerdem ist man ja meist nicht allein in feld und flur und verkehr!


----------



## D!CE (5. September 2008)

Bissl off Topic aber trotzdem interessant...



> Frankreich schreibt Radfahrern Warnwesten vor
> 
> Zweiradfans aufgepasst: Mit einem neuen Sicherheitspaket für den Straßenverkehr sorgt Frankreich für Aufsehen. Die neue Vorschrift besagt nämlich, dass Radfahrer hinter der Grenze eine Warnweste anlegen müssen!
> 
> ...



Quelle: www.sol.de


----------



## nortshore (5. September 2008)

ohne helm geht nix! fahre dirt, street und fr und alles eigentlich so wies sich gehört aber selbst wenn ich zu nem spot fahre dann gibts nen helm aufn kopp bin doch nich bescheuert...auch wenns nur ma eben in rewe geht...

denkt dran passieren kann immer was! und wenns dann mal so weit is fragt ihr euch alle warum ihr ohne helm gefahren seit!

lg


----------



## Yukio (5. September 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich mich an dieser unsinnigen "Diskussion" nie in dem Umfang wie Du beteiligt.


Da hast du absolut recht.


----------



## Sport (5. September 2008)

BIKETIFF schrieb:


> nur mal so zum überlegen: habe eine statistik in meiner examensarbeit untergebracht die unter anderem sagt, das selbst bei geschwindigkeiten unter 15kmh tödliche kopfverletzungen zustande kommen.. stichwort erhöhte position! und außerdem ist man ja meist nicht allein in feld und flur und verkehr!



Ich erinnere mich da mal an nen Artikel im Tennis-Magazin.
Bjorn Borg hat bei den Junioren, ich glaub es war bei den US Open (auf alle Fälle auf Hardcourt) nen Retourn so erwischt, dass er damit den Linienrichter am Kopf getroffen hat. Dieser wurde dabei ohnmächtig und kippte dabei von seinem Stuhl mit dem Kopf voraus auf den Hartplatz. Resultat: Schädelbruch und tot!

Also passieren kann immer was. War vor zwei Wochen in Amerika und hab mir ein Baseballspiel angeschaut. Dabei traf der Batter nen Zuschauer, der gerade da saß, wo das Schutznetz aufhörte. Ging glaub ich gut, hab zumindest nichts anderes mitbekommen im Stadion.

Ich finde, passieren kann einem natürlich überall was und ich werde sicher nicht zum Treppensteigen nen Helm anziehen, aber beim Fahrradfahren gehört einfach ein Helm auf! Wobei ich mich auch dabei ertappe zum Tennisplatz meist ohne Helm zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WoodGhost (5. September 2008)

D!CE schrieb:


> Bissl off Topic aber trotzdem interessant...
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: www.sol.de



macht sich nächstes Jahr bei der Tour de France ganz gut wenn alle Fahrer wieder das gelbe Trikot jagen


----------



## Janikulus (5. September 2008)

D!CE schrieb:


> Bissl off Topic aber trotzdem interessant...
> Quelle: www.sol.de




Das stimmt so nicht ganz

http://www2.securiteroutiere.gouv.fr/vos-infos/presse/communiques/1-2008/CP_13-02-08.html

nur nachts und ausserhalb von Ortschaften, Termin steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## tripelx (5. September 2008)

No Risk No Fun, aber immer mit Helm!!


----------



## Low Flying Kiwi (5. September 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Wer einen Helm braucht, kann nicht fahren.



Ich mach mir keine Gedanke um meine Fahrkuenste - es sind die andere Idioten mit dem ich die Strasse teilen muss die mir sorgen machen.


----------



## gerar (5. September 2008)

Hi,

das hab ich hier vor paar Tagen geschrieben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5095053#post5095053

Kein Kommentar.

Gruß
Gerar


----------



## WoodGhost (5. September 2008)

den letzten Biker den ich ohne Helm gesehen habe hing die halbe Stirn sprich das Fleisch vom Kopf so das man die Schädeldecke sehen konnte. 
kein schöner Anblick...


----------



## RetroRider (5. September 2008)

Welche Schutzwirkung hat eigentlich diese komische Motocross-Blende an MTB-Helmen? Ich mach die immer ab, um die Nackenkrämpfe zu minimieren. Nur wenn´s stark regnet, wird das Ding wieder drangeklipst.


----------



## Low Flying Kiwi (5. September 2008)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Welche Schutzwirkung hat eigentlich diese komische Motocross-Blende an MTB-Helmen? Ich mach die immer ab, um die Nackenkrämpfe zu minimieren. Nur wenn´s stark regnet, wird das Ding wieder drangeklipst.



Die dient hauptsaechlich als Sonneneblende, oder auch um die augen ein bisl von den boesartigen Regentropfen zu schonen. Aber im Ernstfall sind die meisten so konzipiert das sie sofor wegbrechen, nicht als zusatz sturzsicherungen.


----------



## Freistiler (5. September 2008)

Optik, Regen/Sonnen/kleine Äste-Schutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (5. September 2008)

Visiere sehen très chic aus. Ich lege immer wert darauf mit einem Helm chic auszusehen.


----------



## Freerider666 (2. Oktober 2008)

muss ich yukio wenn nen helm muss der richtig gut aussehen...


----------



## sigggi (11. Oktober 2008)

> Der österreichische Rechtspopulist Jörg Haider ist bei einem Autounfall ums Leben gekommen. Der 58-Jährige war auf dem Heimweg von einer Feier zum Kärntner Landesfeiertag am Stadtrand von Klagenfurt von der Straße abgekommen. Der Kärtner Landeshauptmann soll seinen schweren Kopf- und Brustverletzungen erlegen sein.


Quelle: http://www.n-tv.de/Autounfall_Joerg_Haider...07/1036301.html

Nur gut, dass es kein Fahrradunfall war. Die Helmpflicht für Österreichs Radfahrer würde nun wohl kommen.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Oktober 2008)

Das ist kein Grund für Helmpflicht, sondern ein Zeichen, dass es doch Gerechtigkeit gibt.


----------



## Caracal (11. Oktober 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist kein Grund für Helmpflicht, sondern ein Zeichen, dass es doch Gerechtigkeit gibt.



Gerechtigkeit für wen oder was?


----------



## Jonez (11. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeroxine (11. Oktober 2008)

Also ich für mich mag Helme überhaupt nich , ich find die sehn alle hässlich aus und fühlen sich ******* an :\
Momentan hab ich nichmal einen...werd mir aber sobald ich wieder Geld habe einen kaufen...
Helm fahr ich nur wenn ich etwas anspruchvolles fahren geh , also sowas in richtung Downhill oder dirt (kein richtiger Downhilleinsatz , sondern nur irgendwelche Berge runterpesen).

Wenn ich mal mitn paar Freunden durch die Innenstadt fahre , brauch ich aus meiner Sicht keinen Helm.
Jedem das seine *gg*


----------



## Caracal (11. Oktober 2008)

Habe leider eine für mich passende Antwortmöglichkeit nicht gefunden. Auf dem MTB trage ich immer einen Helm, auch wenn ich damit nur zur Bank fahre. Auf dem BMX trage ich keinen, da ich damit ohnehin nur in Schrittgeschwindigkeit über Parkplätze rolle. Vielleicht hole ich mir dafür einen Kopfschutz, wenn ich mich an anspruchsvollere Sachen heranwage.


----------



## 4mate (11. Oktober 2008)

xeroxine schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich mal mitn paar Freunden durch die Innenstadt fahre , brauch ich aus meiner Sicht keinen Helm.


Ach ja? Dann schau mal was passiert, wenn Du oder einer Deiner Freunde in der Stadt stürzt und mit dem Kopf auf eine Bordsteinkante schlägt.


xeroxine schrieb:


> Jedem das seine *gg*


stand am Einganstor vom KZ Buchenwald (ohne *gg*)


----------



## Fab-Bike (11. Oktober 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Ach ja? Dann schau mal was passiert, wenn Du oder einer Deiner Freunde in der Stadt stürzt und mit dem Kopf auf eine Bordsteinkante schlägt.



Ach ja? Dann trägst du also auch wenn du zu Fuß durch die Innenstadt gehst nen Helm?! Man könnte ja stolpern...


----------



## Pausenaugust (11. Oktober 2008)

*Ich fahr seit einiger Zeit nur noch mit Helm.........wenn's kracht, ist es doch sicherer.*


----------



## xeroxine (11. Oktober 2008)

Naja klar Risiko haste immer und überall.
Theoretisch kannste eh überall sterben.
Ich werd mir ina Stadt keinen Helm anziehen , brauch ich nicht ich mach nichts was bei mir schiefgehen könnte.
Wenn ich was neues ausprobiere mach ich das eh nich ina Stadt , ich leg mich lieber auf Sand oder Rasen hin als auf Beton ...


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2008)

schon mal was von der dummheit anderer gehört?


----------



## Outliner (12. Oktober 2008)

also ich würde mich ärgern,wenn ich stammelnd im rolli sitzen würde nur weil ich keinen helm aufhatte.
ausserdem ist ein guter helm wie ein kleidungsstück.


----------



## dkc-live (12. Oktober 2008)

was ihr euch alle aufregt ... wer keinen helm trägt wird früher oder später von darwin gepackt ... so war es doch schon immer


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2008)

stimmt auch wieder... ein hoch auf die natürliche auslese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (12. Oktober 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Visiere sehen très chic aus. Ich lege immer wert darauf mit einem Helm chic auszusehen.



Is mir wiederum wurscht.




san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist kein Grund für Helmpflicht, sondern ein Zeichen, dass es doch Gerechtigkeit gibt.



Man kann auch gegen die politischen Ansichten von Jmd. sein ohne sich über dessen Tod zu freuen...




dkc-live schrieb:


> was ihr euch alle aufregt ... wer keinen helm trägt wird früher oder später von darwin gepackt ... so war es doch schon immer



Die meisten Unbehelmten sterben nicht an Unfallfolgen sondern an Altersschwäche, Krebs, etc. Macht ein Helm etwa unsterblich?

Woanders werden die Leute krank weil sie nix zum Essen haben und wir streiten uns hier darüber, ob man beim Lindern der Folgen der Überernährung einen Helm aufsetzt oder nicht.


----------



## Fab-Bike (12. Oktober 2008)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Is mir wiederum wurscht.
> Woanders werden die Leute krank weil sie nix zum Essen haben und wir streiten uns hier darüber, ob man beim Lindern der Folgen der Überernährung einen Helm aufsetzt oder nicht.


----------



## Outliner (12. Oktober 2008)

genau.zeig ein bisschen solidarität mit den hungernden und fahr ohne helm.


----------



## Yukio (12. Oktober 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> stand am Einganstor vom KZ Buchenwald (ohne *gg*)



Und schon die antiken Griechen waren alles Nazis.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suum_cuique


----------



## 4mate (12. Oktober 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Und schon die antiken Griechen waren alles Nazis.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suum_cuique


Mit Sicherheit nicht!
Und die  Feldjäger des Heeres sicher auch nicht


----------



## sigggi (12. Oktober 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> was ihr euch alle aufregt ... wer keinen helm trägt wird früher oder später von darwin gepackt ... so war es doch schon immer



So???? Na, dann nenn mal ein paar Zahlen. Mal sehen wer am meisten durch Kopfverletzungen ausgesondert wurde. 
Einen Hinweis schon mal vorweg, Radfahrer stehen ganz ganz weit hinten in der Liste....so war es schon immer.


----------



## xeroxine (12. Oktober 2008)

Naja hätte ich mir mal krass was am Kopf getan , würd ich mir bestimmt auch einen anziehn , aber ich fall nich aufn Kopf.
Hab mir schon einige male was doof wehgetan was dann auch nach 3 Wochen noch da war, aber am Schädel hate ich noch nie was...


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2008)

oh man immer das geschreie nach zahlen... wie wärs mal selber mit bissel grips anstrengen: ohne helm: hinfallen aua am kopp, mit helm: hinfallen, kratzer am helm.


es gibt immer noch keinen grund keinen helm zu tragen.


----------



## LuckyCat14 (12. Oktober 2008)

hallo leutz,
also selbst wenn ich um de eck fahr mir packung kippen hole zieh ich helm an, bin schon einmal ein kreuzung angefahren worden im jugendlichen leichtsinn ohne helm.
nie mehr ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigggi (12. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> oh man immer das geschreie nach zahlen... wie wärs mal selber mit bissel grips anstrengen: ohne helm: hinfallen aua am kopp, mit helm: hinfallen, kratzer am helm.
> 
> 
> es gibt immer noch keinen grund keinen helm zu tragen.



Hast das Wichtigste vergessen - diese "Weisheit" gilt NATÜRLICH nur für Radfahrer.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2008)

das auto hat ne knautschzone, gurt und airbag. auf mopeds ist helm vorgeschrieben und vom fussgänger geht keine nennenswerte gefahr aus.


----------



## Fab-Bike (12. Oktober 2008)

Grund keinen Helm zu tragen: Ohne ist bequemer denn sonst würdeste auch beim joggen nen Helm aufziehn. Ich trag normalerweise auch nen Helm aber ich zieh nicht um kurz und langsam irgendwo hinzufahrn nen Fullface Helm auf. Jedenfalls nicht immer^^


----------



## Yukio (12. Oktober 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht!
> Und die  Feldjäger des Heeres sicher auch nicht



Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass du zu unterscheiden weißt.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2008)

Fab-Bike schrieb:


> Grund keinen Helm zu tragen: Ohne ist bequemer



dann solltest du deine größenwahl überprüfen.


----------



## Fab-Bike (12. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> dann solltest du deine größenwahl überprüfen.



Was ein Quatsch, du kannst mir nciht erzählen, dass du mit und ohne Helm gleich bequem findest. Man schwitzt unter nem Helm, egal wie gut belüftet, automatisch mehr als ohne. Damit isses für mich unbequemer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeroxine (12. Oktober 2008)

Nach ner WEile im Helm tut mir immer der Schädel weh , ja die größe passt.


----------



## Kiniption (12. Oktober 2008)

ich fahre immer mit helm , nervt zwar manchmal aber ist besser


----------



## black soul (12. Oktober 2008)

> Nach ner WEile im Helm tut mir immer der Schädel weh



je nach schädel kann das vorkommen

aber einmal richtig aufgebumst auf unserer lieben erde, oder mit der birne AM auto gelandet, dann brauchste wahrscheinlich keinen helm mehr. .... zumindest beim rolli fahren.
wer keinen aufsetzen will und meint ihm passiere schon nix, solte mal eine reha-klinik besuchen. sehr lustig


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2008)

ich hab kein problem mit helm zu fahren. ich finde das nicht unbequem...,


einige scheinen hier den faktor "unstylish" mit "unbquemlichkeit" zu verwechseln.


----------



## Jonez (12. Oktober 2008)

Also ich merke meinen Helm (Sweep xc) so gut wie gar nicht.
Ist natürlich eine gewohnheitssache.
Mit FF sieht das vermutlich etwas anders aus 

Das tragen des Helms gehört für mich einfach zum Hobby.

Wenn einer Fechtet zieht er sich ja auch so eine komisches Gitter vor die Augen, auch wenn er damit shice aussieht und evtl ein etwas eingeschränktes Sichtfeld hat.

Und das eine Schutzvorrichtung unangenehm ist, sollte  eigentlich kein Grund sein, diese nicht zu verwenden.
Am Arbeitsplatz fällt z.B. der Versicherungsschutz aus, wenns blöd läuft


----------



## Fab-Bike (12. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich hab kein problem mit helm zu fahren. ich finde das nicht unbequem...,
> 
> 
> einige scheinen hier den faktor "unstylish" mit "unbquemlichkeit" zu verwechseln.



Ich kann das schon auseinander halten, ich find ehrlich gesagt meinen FF HElm deutlich stylischer als meine Visage aber ich find meine Fresse bequemer als meinen Helm. Solang ich mit 10 Sachen durch die Stadt oder neben Leuten die zu Fuß unterwegs sind Gurke, spar ich mir das Ding einfach manchmal.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2008)

das nebenher latschen ist ja auch ok. 

ich finde nur die ausreden immer einfach nur lächerlich und feige.


----------



## Kiniption (12. Oktober 2008)

also wenne so i-wie mal zu aldi fährs trag ich auch kein helm nur halt bei action und so


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2008)

in hh gibts für autofahrer keine radfahrer  von daher da immer helm auf.


zum einkaufen fahr ich mit ubahn oder auto. sonst isses bike schnell weg.


----------



## xeroxine (12. Oktober 2008)

Ausreden?

Seit wann ist den Helm pflicht?

Ich will keinen Streit oder so beginnen,,,
ich meine nur das jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich ist.

Ich sage nur das ich dann einen Helm trage wenn es für mich Sinn macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quartz (12. Oktober 2008)

also, ich fahr immer wenn ich irgendwo srecken fahr oder auf touren. Kurz zum Bäcker oder ins nachbardorf, oder ins freibad oder oder fahr ich nie mit helm, in der stadt schon.

Mir ist aufgefallen das die meisten verletzungen und stürze(meisten bruch von irgend einem teil am arm^^) passiert sind als ich keinen helm aufhatte. Auser einmal hats ich übest zerfetzt, da hätt ich den helm aber auch weglassen können. 

Der helm hat mir noch nichts geholfen, schienbeinprotektoren oder handschuhe hätten jedoch schon oft geholfen, aber mangels dem das ich keine hab fahr ich ohne, im zweifelfall hab ich eh zwei von den teilen  

MFG


----------



## dkc-live (12. Oktober 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> So???? Na, dann nenn mal ein paar Zahlen. Mal sehen wer am meisten durch Kopfverletzungen ausgesondert wurde.
> Einen Hinweis schon mal vorweg, Radfahrer stehen ganz ganz weit hinten in der Liste....so war es schon immer.



soso ein statistiker ... dann schnall dir doch nen taschenrechner auf den kopf


----------



## Fab-Bike (12. Oktober 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> soso ein statistiker ... dann schnall dir doch nen taschenrechner auf den kopf


----------



## brmpfl (13. Oktober 2008)

Boah,

sigggi ist wieder auf Missonstour ...


----------



## zx-10r (13. Oktober 2008)

Habe eher den Eindruck, dass die Missionare auf Seiten der Helmfahrer sind...


----------



## Glöckchen (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute, 

ich fahre schon immer mit Helm. Ich kann gar nicht anders. Wenn ich den Helm nicht auf habe, fehlt mir was und ich fühle mich unsicher. 
Hin und wieder kommt es vor, dass ich unabsichtlich vom bike absteigen muss. Dabei habe ich schon den einen oder anderen Helm deformiert  
Aber das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden, außer bei kleinen Kindern, da sollten die Eltern schon drauf bestehen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Siam (13. Oktober 2008)

Glöckchen schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ... außer bei kleinen Kindern, da sollten die Eltern schon drauf bestehen.



Wenn ich immer wieder die Kinder sehe, die eigentlich immer und überall mit Fahrradhelm herumlaufen. Irgendwo ist mal Schluss. Das ist doch nicht mehr normal wie mittlerweile versucht wird wirklich jeder Gefahr entgegenzuwirken ohne ein bisschen nachzudenken. Wenn ich jedoch hier lese, wie oft es mache offenkundig hinlegt, frage ich mich ob der Helm nicht nur Folgen der Selbstüberschätzung vermindern soll. Da würde ich mal ganz woanders ansetzen...


----------



## brmpfl (13. Oktober 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Habe eher den Eindruck, dass die Missionare auf Seiten der Helmfahrer sind...



Hüben wie drüben ...


----------



## Glöckchen (13. Oktober 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedoch hier lese, wie oft es mache offenkundig hinlegt, frage ich mich ob der Helm nicht nur Folgen der Selbstüberschätzung vermindern soll. Da würde ich mal ganz woanders ansetzen...


Sicher! 
Eine meiner "Selbstüberschätzungen" war, als ich am Ende einer Matsch-Tour, in einem Steilstück nicht mehr aus den Klickies rauskam und schräg nach hinten mit gesamten Bike abgeschmiert bin. 
Ich will damit sagen, dass die meisten Unfälle dann passieren, wenn man sich an sichersten fühlt. 
Das man sich an dem Anblick von helmtragenden Kindern aufregen kann, ist mir auch noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (13. Oktober 2008)

Genau weil ich schon viele "seltsame" Stürze nur aufgrund der clickies (oder wie auch immer genannten "Einrastpedalen") miterlebt habe, werde ich mir so etwas auch nicht zulegen. Wozu auch.
Für den Wettbewerb sicher sinnvoll, nur -wie auch beim Autorennen- ist dort ein Helm vielleicht auch eher angebracht als im Alltag.


----------



## komiker (13. Oktober 2008)

ich trage den helm eigentlich immer, sowohl im gelände als auch auf der strasse, in der city cruisen tu ich eh nicht, also fällt dieser punkt sowieso weg...

bei kindern sollte man eigentlich darauf achten dass sie den halm tragen, jedenfalls wenn sie radfahren, evtl noch beim inline skaten, oder so.
allerdings sollte man seinen kids auch beibringen dass sie den helm zum auf dem spielplatz rumtoben ausziehn.


----------



## Glöckchen (13. Oktober 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Für den Wettbewerb sicher sinnvoll, nur -wie auch beim Autorennen- ist dort ein Helm vielleicht auch eher angebracht als im Alltag.


Sorry, aber ich werde jetzt trotzdem kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, weil ich im "Alltag" Helm trage.


----------



## Freistiler (13. Oktober 2008)

Was hat fast 2.300 Beiträge und dreht sich im Kreis?


----------



## 2Dirty (14. Oktober 2008)

Fahre nur mit Helm, Specialized Deviant  Nicht das beste für die Tour, aber hab zZ. nur nen Fullface.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. Oktober 2008)

Trage das Teil nur bei Massenveranstaltungen/Gruppenzwang(RTF´s, CTF´s oder Rennen/Marathons) ansonsten kommt mir das Teil nicht auf´n Schädel.
Daran wird sich trotz Gemeckers meiner besseren Hälfte ab und an mal nix ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty bennny (14. Oktober 2008)

ich fand mit helm fahren immer dumm dann lag ich 6 wochen im krankenhaus wegen oberschenkelbruchs.
jetzt zieh ich immer einen auf 
( Scott Fuga Offroad Helm )


----------



## The Body (14. Oktober 2008)

Dir sollte aber klar sein, dass ein Helm nicht vor Verletzungen der unteren Gliedmaßen schützt.


----------



## Siam (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mal bei voller Fahrt eine dicke Fliege ins Auge bekommen. Seit dem fahre ich auch nur noch mit Gehörschutz!


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2008)

mache grossmäuler sind erst still wenn sie selber mal mitm kopf bremsen.... es gibt auch die dummheit der anderen.


----------



## Siam (15. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> es gibt auch die dummheit der anderen.



Definitiv!


----------



## Mev (15. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> mache grossmäuler sind erst still wenn sie selber mal mitm kopf bremsen.... es gibt auch die dummheit der anderen.



ich kann mich da nur Anschließen, HELM ist PFLICHT hatte einen schweren Unfall lag 4 Monate im Koma und bin auch nur leicht gestürzt laut aussagen von anderen ich rate euch  tragt einen Helm egal wohin ihr fahrt das macht euer leben wesendlich einfacher , seit dem Unfall hab ich ne 8 cm narbe am kopf  und ein paar andere noch dazu 

lg Mev


----------



## zx-10r (15. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> mache grossmäuler sind erst still wenn sie selber mal mitm kopf bremsen.... es gibt auch die dummheit der anderen.



Eben! Deshalb macht ein Helm vor allem im Stadtverkehr Sinn. Auf meinen Touren über die Waldautobahn brauche ich genauso wenig einen Helm wie beim Joggen...


----------



## Munibiker (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre ohne Helm und Haare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Wers glaubt ist selber schuld!!!

Habe bei der Gestrigen ausfahrt eine Bine unter meinen Helm bekommen, drozem das ich eine unterziehaube und ein gitter in den Helm Hatte - echt grass - und stechen konnte die. autsch!!!!
Hatte aber werden und wegen der Fahrt keine hecktig verbreitet, bin langsammer geworden und hab mir dann den Helm vom Kopf gezogen. und Horchte auf meine innere Stimme:fahr weiter alles OKAY!!!
Ausser ne Beule und einbischen rot alles gut!


----------



## Jonez (15. Oktober 2008)

Kann es sein, dass "die 2 Lager" zum einen aus Mountainbikern bzw Landschafstradlern bestehen?

Wenn ich hier lese "Auf der Waldautobahn..." ist es logisch, dass hier mit 2erlei Maß gemessen werden muss.

Ich als junger Heißsporn  fahre vermutlich wesentlich schneller über technische trails als ein betagter Freizeitbiker mit "Treckingrad" auf der Waldautobahn.

Das es einen auf Trails und Mountainbike typischen Strecken schneller mal unglücklich werfen kann als beim gemütlichen cruisen auf Waldautobahnen, sollte klar sein.

Ohne Vorurteile bedienen zu wollen, aber wenn ich hier manche bilder von Bikes sehe, die einen 6 Kg Akku auf dem Gepäckträger haben, wundert mich nicht, dass das Einsatzgebiet so gewählt wird (werden muss) das man gar nicht in gefährliche Situationen kommen kann (Trails,verblockte Abfahrten,...)

Daher sollte man fein unterscheiden, wie das "Mountainbike" genutzt wird. Im Renneinsatz bzw Training wird eben anders gefahren, als bei einem Sonntagsausflug.

Nichts desto trotz plädiere ich für die Selbstverantwortung eines jeden Einzelnen: Helm auf!

Gruß Jonez


----------



## zx-10r (15. Oktober 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass "die 2 Lager" zum einen aus Mountainbikern bzw Landschafstradlern bestehen?
> 
> Wenn ich hier lese "Auf der Waldautobahn..." ist es logisch, dass hier mit 2erlei Maß gemessen werden muss.
> 
> ...



Du siehst das ganz richtig, auch wenn du dein Schwarz-Weiss-Denken ein wenig übertreibst.

Korrekt ist aber, dass es haufenweise MTBiker gibt denen es wichtiger ist, einen Berg möglichst schnell raufzufahren als diesen anschließend wieder runterzufahren. Deswegen ist man aber kein Landschaftsradler der sonntäglich gemütlich durch die Gegend cruist. Und deine Selbsteinschätzung, dass du auf einem "technischen Trail schneller unterwegs bist als ein betagter Freizeitradler auf der Waldautobahn" dürfte ebenfalls eher gnadenlose Selbstüberschätzung sein. Selbstüberschätzung ist die Unfallursache Nummer 1, deshalb macht ein Helm für dich schon Sinn.

Mountainbiken ist für mich vor allem Fitnesstraining und Ausgleich zum Büro. Für Action hab ich was viel besseres als ein MTB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2008)

ich trag immer einen helm wenn ich durch die stadt turne. wenn ich mal bei ner treppe am gelände rhängen bleibe und es mich legt dann wird das übel enden. dahe rhab ich immern helm auf. und da die vernunft siegt hab ich dne immer auf. auch wenn ich nur zum aldi düse.


----------



## BigHighHit (15. Oktober 2008)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Korrekt ist aber, dass es haufenweise MTBiker gibt denen es wichtiger ist, einen Berg möglichst schnell raufzufahren als diesen anschließend wieder runterzufahren. Deswegen ist man aber kein Landschaftsradler der sonntäglich gemütlich durch die Gegend cruist. Und deine Selbsteinschätzung, dass du auf einem "technischen Trail schneller unterwegs bist als ein betagter Freizeitradler auf der Waldautobahn" dürfte ebenfalls eher gnadenlose Selbstüberschätzung sein.



Ähm, schon mal nen Downhiller gesehen? Selbstverständlich ist er auf einer technischen Abfahrt schneller als der Freizeitradler auf der Waldautobahn! 
Wer das Gegenteil behauptet hat keine Ahnung was für Geschwindigkeiten dort ereicht werden können! Und DANN macht auch ein ordentlicher FF-Helm Sinn! Das wollte man hier sagen - hat nichts mit Schwarz-Weiß Denken zu tun! 
Wobei ich nicht sagen will das auf Forstwegen ein Helm überflüssig wäre.. Ich kann diejenigen aber verstehen die ihn dort oder auch uphill lieber am Rucksack tragen.


----------



## zx-10r (15. Oktober 2008)

BigHighHit schrieb:


> Ähm, schon mal nen Downhiller gesehen? Selbstverständlich ist er auf einer technischen Abfahrt schneller als der Freizeitradler auf der Waldautobahn!
> Wer das Gegenteil behauptet hat keine Ahnung was für Geschwindigkeiten dort ereicht werden können! Und DANN macht auch ein ordentlicher FF-Helm Sinn! Das wollte man hier sagen - hat nichts mit Schwarz-Weiß Denken zu tun!
> Wobei ich nicht sagen will das auf Forstwegen ein Helm überflüssig wäre.. Ich kann diejenigen aber verstehen die ihn dort oder auch uphill lieber am Rucksack tragen.



Ist mir schon klar welche Geschwindigkeiten beim Downhill errreicht werden. Hier ging es aber nicht um ne Abfahrt, sondern grundsätzlich eine technisch anspruchsvolle Passage bzw. Trail. Der geht ja nicht zwangsläufig bergab. Ich z.B. fahre nen Trail lieber hoch


----------



## Jonez (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch eher ein "uphiller", aber bergab kann man auf einem Trail je nach untergrund auch locker 30 km/h erreichen. 
Natürlich gilt: Je schneller man fährt, desto schlimmer könnten Verletzungen bei einem Aufprall werden. Also sollte sich jeder selbst einschätzen, ob er der Risikogruppe anghört oder nicht 

Unabhängig davon, kann man z.B. aber auch mit schrittgeschwindigkeit auf einem Trail blöd abrutschen. Wenn dann links oder rechts nur eine Geröllabhang oder ein Baum wartet, könnte ein Helm auch hier gute Dienste erweisen.

Wenn man jetzt aber wieder mit Zahlen kommt, zieht die Realität natürlich den Kürzeren. Ausser man kann im Flug ein gefährliches Hinderniss einfach "weg-subtrahieren" 

Der Helm ist meiner Meinung nach der standart Protektor, da am und im Kopf so ziemlich die wichtigsten Teile sitzen, damit wir überhaupt biken können.

Diese ewigen Vergleiche mit Fußgängern (Helm) sind auch nicht gerade erleuchtend. Ich kam bis jetzt nur auf dem Bike in Situationen in welchen mich der Helm vor eventuellen schlimmen Kopfverletzungen bewahrt hat.

Jedem das Seine


----------



## jasper (15. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ... rhängen...dahe rhab...immern...dne ...


beim letzten sturz hast du den helm aber vergessen, ne?


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2008)

nee du... ich denke schneller als ich schreibe.


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Oktober 2008)

Also das es Biker gibt die immer noch ohne Helm fahren kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Gut ich trage auf dem Weg zur Arbeit meist auch keinen. Muss ich ehrlich zugeben. Jetzt wo es früh wieder dunkel ist werde ich aber wieder dazu übergehen.
Wenn ich mal zum Einkaufen fahre habe ich auch keinen auf. Kommt immer drauf an wohin ich fahre. In der Innenstadt nervt schon der Rucksack, dann den Helm auch noch. Puuhh. 
Vernüftig wäre es, vorallem wenn man immer flott unterwegs ist und einen die Autofahrer grundsätzlich unterschätzen.

Aber egal wo ich sonst unterwegs bin, sei es mal schnell aufn Keller oder lange Touren fahre trage ich immer einen. Egal ob hoher Trailanteil oder nicht.
Auf Rennen ist es eh Pflicht. Also was solls.
Ich überlege mir sogar noch einen mit Kinnschutz zu kaufen. Als nicht diese Fullface sondern......ach ihr wisst schon was ich meine. Vorallem wenn man am leibsten Trails fährt und auch gerne etwas technische Sachen, ist der nicht fehl am Platz.

Außerdem, sieht es nicht irgendwie unfvollständig aus, voll in Radelkluft, egal ob Enduro oder CCler und dann keinen Helm?
Ich finde der gehört einfach dazu. Mal vom Schutz ganz abgesehen.

So hab ich mal wieder etwas viel gelabert(geschrieben) 
Seit froh dass ihr nicht mir telefonieren müsst 


PS: Wer Angst hat das Freunde und Bekannte sich über den Helm lustig machen, der sollte da einfach drüber stehen. Außerdem gehört der doch eh schon zum Altagsbild.
Kenn das, gibt in meinem Bekanntenkreis zu zwei Radler, davon bin ich einer.  Radlerhosen sind schwul, Helme sehen ******* aus blablabla. Ich kenn das.

Wo sind die Frauen hier? Man sieht oft Radelgruppen wo jeder einen Helm hat, bis auf die Frauen. Oder sie tragen ihn so am Hinterkopf....

Echte Bikerinnen natürlich ausgenommen. Auch wenn es welche geben soll die sich sogar fürs Radeln schminken.


----------



## William Foster (15. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> nee du... ich denke schneller als ich schreibe.



Wohl eher umgekehrt... *gähn*

Also: Helm auf beim Schreiben!


----------



## Siam (15. Oktober 2008)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Also das es Biker gibt die immer noch ohne Helm fahren kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...
> 
> Gut ich trage auf dem Weg zur Arbeit meist auch keinen. Muss ich ehrlich zugeben... Wenn ich mal zum Einkaufen fahre habe ich auch keinen auf...  In der Innenstadt nervt schon der Rucksack, dann den Helm auch noch. Puuhh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (15. Oktober 2008)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Also das es Biker gibt die immer noch ohne Helm fahren kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Gut ich trage auf dem Weg zur Arbeit meist auch keinen...
> 
> ...



Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, zum Einkaufen oder in der Innenstadt braucht man nun wirklich keinen Helm...


----------



## Caracal (15. Oktober 2008)

William Foster schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, zum Einkaufen oder in der Innenstadt braucht man nun wirklich keinen Helm...



Wenn ich mich im Straßenverkehr bewege, ist das vorherige Helmaufziehen schon fast Reflex. Insbesondere weil ich aus Gründen des Selbsterhaltes vorsorglich alle motorisierten Verkehrsteilnehmer innerlich zu gemeingefährlichen Irren erkläre.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2008)

richtig.


----------



## William Foster (16. Oktober 2008)

Oh Mann...


----------



## loefchen (17. Oktober 2008)

Grade kam mir auf dem Radweg ein 8 oder 9 Jahre alter Bub entgegen auf seinem 20"-Puky-Rädchen (selbstredend ohne Helm) und meint zu mir (mit Dirtschale auf dem Kopf) in abfälligem Ton "Hauptsache sicher, hä?"...Ich hab ihn mir dann vorgestellt wie es um ihn stehen würde wenn er jetzt ohne Helm von nem Auto erfasst werden würde, atmend, essend, defäkierend durch Schläuche... Da hab ich für mich entschieden: Drehste nicht um und trittst ihn in den Graben, der Junge ist gestraft genug.

Jetzt mögen einige von euch sagen "er ist doch ein Kind"...Aber auch Kinder haben Gehirne...zumindest technisch gesehen...


----------



## Caracal (17. Oktober 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Jetzt mögen einige von euch sagen "er ist doch ein Kind"...Aber auch Kinder haben Gehirne...zumindest technisch gesehen...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nqsk7nffvY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (17. Oktober 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn mir dann vorgestellt wie es um ihn stehen würde wenn er jetzt ohne Helm von nem Auto erfasst werden würde, atmend, essend, defäkierend durch Schläuche.



Stellst Du Dir das eigentlich bei jedem vor, der Dir ohne Helm entgegen kommt?


----------



## loefchen (17. Oktober 2008)

Nur bei Leuten die mich wegen meinem Helm verhöhnen...


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Oktober 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> ... und meint zu mir (mit Dirtschale auf dem Kopf) in abfälligem Ton "Hauptsache sicher, hä?"...



Ich habe wenigstens etwas, was sich zu schützen lohnt...


----------



## Siam (18. Oktober 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Grade kam mir auf dem Radweg ein 8 oder 9 Jahre alter Bub entgegen auf seinem 20"-Puky-Rädchen (selbstredend ohne Helm) und meint zu mir (mit Dirtschale auf dem Kopf) in abfälligem Ton "Hauptsache sicher, hä?"...Ich hab ihn mir dann vorgestellt wie es um ihn stehen würde wenn er jetzt ohne Helm von nem Auto erfasst werden würde, atmend, essend, defäkierend durch Schläuche... Da hab ich für mich entschieden: Drehste nicht um und trittst ihn in den Graben, der Junge ist gestraft genug.
> 
> Jetzt mögen einige von euch sagen "er ist doch ein Kind"...Aber auch Kinder haben Gehirne...zumindest technisch gesehen...



Jawohl, das zeigt die geistige Reife! 

Wie bescheuert muß man eigentlich sein, wenn man seine Meinung einen Helm zu tragen -also seiner Meinung nach Mitmenschen vor Verletzungen zu schützen- vertritt indem man Verletzungen für die selben Mitmenschen fordert????

Da wundert wirklich gar nichts mehr...


----------



## Flinkes Wiesel (19. Oktober 2008)

*Full-Face Rules *Ich bin immer mit nem MX-Helm unterwegs(und das macht mal richtig Laune weil das meiner Meinung nach Schützt und Schweine-Geil aussieht) ob zur Eisdiele oder zum Freeriden. Jedem das seine. Wir sin ja Alt genug um zu wissen was gut od.schlecht ist für sich selbst.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (20. Oktober 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Jawohl, das zeigt die geistige Reife!
> 
> Wie bescheuert muß man eigentlich sein, wenn man seine Meinung einen Helm zu tragen -also seiner Meinung nach Mitmenschen vor Verletzungen zu schützen- vertritt indem man Verletzungen für die selben Mitmenschen *fordert*????
> 
> Da wundert wirklich gar nichts mehr...



richtig lesen und nichts unterstellen, er schrieb "Ich hab ihn mir dann *vorgestellt* wie ..."

wobei solche gedanken bei einem kleinen kind schon daneben sind. sein umfeld wird entsprechend sein. wenn die eltern keinen helm tragen und es dem kind nicht auferlegen nur mit helm aufs rad zu steigen, woher soll er es denn besser wissen???

mfg
frank


----------



## Siam (20. Oktober 2008)

Es ging hier nicht um eine einzelne Aussage sondern um den generellen Drang einiger Verteidiger der "Helmfraktion" jedem mit Gewalt ihre Überzeugung nahe zu bringen. Keiner kann leugnen, das hier (zumindest von einigen) in einem Ton über helmlose Radfahrer geschrieben wird, der doch sehr in Frage stellt ob es nicht um eine Bewahrung vor Verletzungen dieser Radfahrer geht, sonder schlichtweg darum die eigene Meinung als unantastbar richtig darzustellen. Und so etwas ist daneben.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (20. Oktober 2008)

da gebe ich dir recht, die argumentation VON BEIDEN lagern ist stellenweise mehr als bedenklich.

nur hast du halt hier zitiert. 

mfg
frank


----------



## sigggi (20. Oktober 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> da gebe ich dir recht, die argumentation VON BEIDEN lagern ist stellenweise mehr als bedenklich.
> 
> nur hast du halt hier zitiert.
> 
> ...



Welche beiden Lager meinst Du?


----------



## Jonez (20. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt eigentlich 3 "Lager": Die Helmträger, die nicht-Helmträger und die Statistiker 

Die ersten beiden handeln aus (eigener) Erfahrung/Überzeugung. Die Anderen anhand von Zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tycoon CR (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe immer einen Rucksack dabei, wo mein Fullface-Helm reinpasst. Wenn ich an der Location angekommen bin, wird der Helm aufgesetzt (Rucksack an einen Baum gehängt und Sattel runtergestellt). Wenn es heiß ist, nehme ich auch schonmal den CC-Helm (ist aber nur der halbe Schutz mMn).

Aber lieber schwitzen als eine kaputte Fresse. Letztens bin ich mit hohem Tempo abgeflogen, weil ich bei der Landung schlecht aufgesetzt bin. Nach kurzer Benommenheit habe ich mich wie ein kleines Kind gefreut, dass mir nichts böses passiert ist (außer dass eine Rippe gebrochen war, was sich aber erst eine Woche später herausgestellt hatte). Und ich habe meinen Helm geküsst - der an drei Stellen Schrammen hat, die ich jetzt nicht gern an Stirn und Kinn hätte. Ich bin sicher, dass ich vielleicht auch Zähne verloren hätte.

Ich bin jedenfalls nicht mehr davon abzubringen.


----------



## Nataschamaus (22. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich hier gerade eben erst reingeklickt. Hab noch nix gelesen. Aber seht mal in meine Galerie - da könnt ihr sehen warum auch ich immer mit Helm fahre. Ohne würde ich wahrscheinlich hier jetzt nicht mehr schreiben können. Der Riss sieht zwar nicht groß aus, aber allein die Schmerzen mit Helm waren schon heftig genug für mich.
P.S.: der Baum steht noch wie zuvor


----------



## Siam (22. Oktober 2008)

Tycoon CR schrieb:


> ... weil ich bei der Landung schlecht aufgesetzt bin.



Was Du machst hat aber offenkundig nichts mit Radfahren zu tun...


----------



## Jonez (22. Oktober 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Was Du machst hat aber offenkundig nichts mit Radfahren zu tun...



Naja, in einem "MOUNTAINBIKE-Forum" kann es schonmal vorkommen, dass sich da auch Menschen rumtreiben, die ihr Bike nicht nur zum Sonntagsausflug an den See nutzen.

Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach "Radfahren" ?


----------



## RetroRider (22. Oktober 2008)

Tycoon CR schrieb:


> [...]Rucksack an einen Baum gehängt [...]



Wozu braucht ein Baum einen Rückenprotektor?
Auf der unspektakulären Anfahrt kann aber auch was passieren, von daher könnte man den Helm auch auf dem Kopf transportieren. Außer, wenn der Sichtbereich zu stark eingeschränkt wird.


----------



## Siam (22. Oktober 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach "Radfahren" ?



Mit 25 km/h am Main entlangschlendern zum Beispiel. Oder "gemütlich" über irgendwelche Waldwege fahren. Eben all das, was ich nicht als gefährliche Freizeitaktivität -auch ohne Helm- einstufe. Im Gegensatz zu einem Fahrstil, bei dem man landet (also auch irgendwann abgehoben hat). Springen, sehr schnelle Abfahrten auf unbefestigten Wegen und alle anderen Spielchen mit sehr hohem Sturzrisiko sind für mich Radsport und kein Radfahren. Und Motorsport ist auch kein Autofahren. Deshalb trägt man beim Motorsport einen Helm und beim Autofahren nicht.

Es geht mir hier ganz explizit nicht darum, das ich irgendetwas gegen extremes Fahren habe (solange keine anderen gefähdet werden), jedoch kann man das einfach nicht mit normalen Radfahren vergleichen, wenn es um das Verletzungsrisiko geht. Und somit sind auch andere Schutzmaßnahmen erforderlich. Natürlich sind hier im Forum die meisten eben sehr sportlich ambitionierte Radfahrer, die vielleicht völlig zu recht bei ihrer Fahrweise ein helmloses Fahren riskant finden (wobei es bei all den Verletzungen, die hier gezeigt werden auch mit Helm sehr gefählich ist), es ist jedoch keinesfalls gerechtfertigt Radfahren allgemein als so gefährlich zu bezeichnen, das ein Helm benötigt wird. Er kann in einigen Fällen Helfen, könnte er auch bei Treppenstürzen, Leiterstürzen, oder wenn mir etwas (inklusive Vierbeiner) vom Regal auf den Kopf fällt, weil dort eine meiner Katzen rumspielt (auch das soll es geben). Ich glaube es gibt kein Bereich, aus dem man keine Beispiele von schweren Kopfverletzungen bringen könnte. Manches ist einfach hirnlose Panikmache.


----------



## Jonez (22. Oktober 2008)

Nun ja. Wie gesagt ist dies ja auch ein MTB-Forum.
Mit MTB bringt man normalerweise Sport in Verbindung, da man für gemütliches Radeln am Main definitiv kein MTB benötigt 

Mit einem Treckingrad bügelt man ja in der Regel auch keine trails entlang.


Egal, weiter im Text.

Edit:

Wenn sich in einem Motorsport-Forum einige über den Sinn des tragens eines Helmes bei ihrem Sport unterhalten und es meldet sich ein "Autofahrer" zu Wort, verfehlt das ja auch etwas das Thema


----------



## Freistiler (22. Oktober 2008)

Selbst am Main kann Dir ein freilaufendes Hündchen in's gemütlich rollende Rädchen springen. Du legst Dich auf Asphalt, mit 25Km/h z.B., und was macht der Asphalt mit Deinem Kopf?...Genau!


----------



## Nataschamaus (22. Oktober 2008)

Genau !! Wie war das wieder mit der Anleinpflicht?? Im Wald jagen mir ständig irgendwelche Köter hinterher. Zum Glück bin ich kein Wild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (22. Oktober 2008)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Selbst am Main kann Dir ein freilaufendes Hündchen in's gemütlich rollende Rädchen springen. Du legst Dich auf Asphalt, mit 25Km/h z.B., und was macht der Asphalt mit Deinem Kopf?...Genau!



Und immer wieder aber dennoch wahr: Es gibt nicht nur beim Radfahren die theoretische Möglichkeit sich den Kopf übel zu verletzen (und auch praktische Beispiele). Wieso ausgerechnet dort den Helm tragen? -wie gesagt bezogen auf gemütliches Radfahren. Ich glaube den Sinn des Helmes bei sehr sportlicher Fahrweise und dem damit verbundenen, weitaus höheren Sturzrisiko hat hier auch kaum jemand bestritten...


----------



## Freistiler (22. Oktober 2008)

Das war nur'n (Denkan)stoss, hoffe Deinem Kopf bleibt der erpart. Ich diskutiere bei diesem Schwachsinnsthread nicht mit.


----------



## sigggi (22. Oktober 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Wenn sich in einem Motorsport-Forum einige über den Sinn des tragens eines Helmes bei ihrem Sport unterhalten und es meldet sich ein "Autofahrer" zu Wort, verfehlt das ja auch etwas das Thema



Dazu muss sich in einem Motorsportforum auch kein Autofahrer melden. Ganz einfach, weil Autorennfahrer niemals dafür eintreten würden allen Autofahrern und Autoinsassen einen Helm aufzuzwingen. Oder Autofahrer als Hirnlos bezeichnen weil sich ohne Helm fahren, oder verlangen, dass Autofahrer ihre Kosten selber tragen müssen wenn sie unbehelmt einen Unfall erleiden u.s.w..

Ganz anders sieht es hier im Forum aus wie man an vielen Beiträgen sieht. Da werden keine Unterschiede gemacht und das Radfahren allgemein wird gefährlich geredet.


----------



## hoeckle (22. Oktober 2008)

nun lasst bitte das dämliche autofahrerbeispiel. da ist es schlichtweg verboten... obwohl es da auch sinn machen würde. 

@siam

helmbefreiung auch für mofafahrer, die sind auch nicht schneller als du beim cruisen am fluss...



pflicht oder nicht, letztendlich doch eine frage der intelligenz ob man helm trägt oder nicht...

2cent


----------



## sigggi (22. Oktober 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nun lasst bitte das dämliche autofahrerbeispiel. da ist es schlichtweg verboten... obwohl es da auch sinn machen würde.



Helm im Auto verboten???? Sag bitte wo das steht. 
Und warum dämliches Beispiel? Kopfverletzungen bei Autounfällen gibt es immerhin um ein vielfaches mehr als Kopfverletzungen bei Radunfällen.


----------



## sigggi (22. Oktober 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> pflicht oder nicht, letztendlich doch eine frage der intelligenz ob man helm trägt oder nicht...



Es ist eine Frage der Intelligenz für welches Verkehrsmittel man sich entscheidet.
Ich habe mich dafür entschieden meine Wege mit dem Fahrrad, anstatt mit dem Auto, zurückzulegen. So tue ich etwas für meine Sicherheit und für die Sicherheit anderer - egal ob mit oder ohne Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusel Wusel (9. November 2008)

Bei der Umfrage hab ich schon mitgemacht und damals "Nur auf Biketouren, aber nie in der City angekreuzt". Muss ich heute revidieren und auf "Logisch, immer" ändern.
Gestern Abend hatte ich nämlich die Idee einfach doch mal meinen Helm anzuziehen, wenn ich zu ein paar Freunden fahre. 
Heute hat mein Helm eine dicke Delle und ist an zwei Stellen gebrochen. Mir ist außer einem dicken, fetten Bluterguss am Hals vom Kinnriemen nichts passiert. Glück im Unglück.
Ohne Helm könnte ich heute sicher nicht mehr schreiben, da mein Kopf die Kante einer kleinen Mauer erwischt hat. Passiert ist das durch einen Verbremser und den damit verbundenen Abgang über den Lenker.
Tja, manchmal muss es eben wehtun, bevor man kapiert, was für einen unverantwortlichen Mist man eigentlich macht und man erkennt, wie schnell sowas passieren kann. 
Seit Jahren abseits vom Sport ohne Helm und Stürze gefahren. Dann die Eingebung "Hey, eigentlich ist nichts falsches daran, den Helm auch jetzt anzuziehen" und schon passiert es...

Also Leute: Tragt einen Helm; egal wo.


----------



## stephan- (9. November 2008)

Da würde ich gegenhalten: Hättest du den Helm nicht mitgenommen und auch den Gedanken nicht gehabt, wärst du auch nicht gestürzt. Zumindest ist es mMn eher unwahrscheinlich.

Das ist genauso mit der "letzten Abfahrt", auf der man sich dann hinpackt..


----------



## sigggi (9. November 2008)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> Also Leute: Tragt einen Helm; egal wo.





























Richtig


----------



## maatik (9. November 2008)

stephan- schrieb:


> Da würde ich gegenhalten: Hättest du den Helm nicht mitgenommen und auch den Gedanken nicht gehabt, wärst du auch nicht gestürzt. Zumindest ist es mMn eher unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Das ist genauso mit der "letzten Abfahrt", auf der man sich dann hinpackt..



Du hast zuviel matrix geschaut. . so  ein bullshit. Auch du wirst uns keinen vernünftigen Grund nennen keinen Helm zu tragen...oder stellt dein o.g. Beitrag das etwa dar ?


----------



## Fusel Wusel (9. November 2008)

stephan- schrieb:


> Da würde ich gegenhalten: Hättest du den Helm nicht mitgenommen und auch den Gedanken nicht gehabt, wärst du auch nicht gestürzt. Zumindest ist es mMn eher unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Das ist genauso mit der "letzten Abfahrt", auf der man sich dann hinpackt..



Nun ist es aber leider so, dass man es nicht wissen kann. Ohne Helm hätte es mich da genau so hinlegen können. Und genau dass möchte ich lieber nicht rausfinden und trage daher ab sofort bei jeder Ausfahrt den Helm.

@siggi: Du weißt ganz genau, wie das gemeint war. Sind ja hier schließlich im Bike Board...


----------



## sigggi (9. November 2008)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> @siggi: Du weißt ganz genau, wie das gemeint war. Sind ja hier schließlich im Bike Board...


 
Kleiner Egoist. Um andere Menschen machst Du dir wohl keine Sorgen. Immerhin erleiden Menschen bei diesen, auf den Fotos zu sehenden, Tätigkeiten öfters eine Kopfverletzung als Radfahrer.


----------



## Fusel Wusel (10. November 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Kleiner Egoist. Um andere Menschen machst Du dir wohl keine Sorgen. Immerhin erleiden Menschen bei diesen, auf den Fotos zu sehenden, Tätigkeiten öfters eine Kopfverletzung als Radfahrer.



Den Egoist überlese ich mal... Manche wollen halt nicht verstehen wie etwas gemeint ist. 
Mir ist ziemlich egal, ob es bei anderen Tätigkeiten mehr Kopfverletzungen gibt, als beim Radfahren. Ich denke mal, es ist ja auch so. Aber Statistiken interessieren mich in der Hinsicht nicht. Niemand ist gezwungen, einen Helm zu tragen, wenn er mit dem Fahrrad fährt. Aber keine Statistik kann verhindern, dass man dabei auf den Kopf fallen kann. Daher trage ich ab sofort bei jeder Tour mit dem Rad meinen Helm. Egal wohin es geht...
Aber glücklicherweise kann ja jeder selber entscheiden, was zu tun oder zu lassen ist. Ich hab meine Entscheidung getroffen


----------



## Venture (10. November 2008)

Also i<h trage auf touren immer ein helm aber in der stadt un so eher nicht.
Ich weis nicht aber da behindert es mich total


----------



## stephan- (10. November 2008)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> Nun ist es aber leider so, dass man es nicht wissen kann. Ohne Helm hätte es mich da genau so hinlegen können. Und genau dass möchte ich lieber nicht rausfinden und trage daher ab sofort bei jeder Ausfahrt den Helm.




Hast du schon Recht, aber ich denke das dein Gedanke "warum eigentlich ohne Helm?" schon eher der Auslöser war, vermutlich bist du mit Helm einfach unvorsichtiger gefahren als sonst. Aber klar, wissen kann man es nie. Meine Aussage war auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint. 



maatik schrieb:


> Du hast zuviel matrix geschaut. . so  ein bullshit. Auch du wirst uns keinen vernünftigen Grund nennen keinen Helm zu tragen...oder stellt dein o.g. Beitrag das etwa dar ?



Mit den Helmen soll das jeder machen, wie er meint. Ich trag meinen nur im Gelände, fahre aber praktisch eh nie Straße. Im Park ist er sowieso Pflicht, daher ist das gar kein Thema.


----------



## ccoldie (10. November 2008)

@FuselWusel
Bei genau so einem Unfall, wie du ihn beschreibst, ist hier vor ein paar Jahren ein bekannter Geschäftsmann ums Leben gekommen. Ohne Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigggi (10. November 2008)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> Den Egoist überlese ich mal... Manche wollen halt nicht verstehen wie etwas gemeint ist.



Es geht einzig und allein um Relationen und die sind,in Punkto Fahrradhelm, ganz schön in die Schieflage geraten.
Wie die Objektivität aus den Fugen geraten kann sieht man wenn man sich diesen Satz, zu dem es schon viele Abhandlungen gab, mal durch den Kopf gehen lässt. 

*Die Angst des Rauchers vor dem Schlangenbiss*​


----------



## Jonez (10. November 2008)

Der artikel verdeutlicht doch um so mehr, dass man keiner Statistik trauen sollte, sondern sich an der Realität bzw seinen eigenen erfahrungen orientieren sollte.
Studien versuchen zwar die Realität wider zu spiegeln, oft kommt aber das Gegenteil heraus.

In meinem Umfeld (Biker) kenne ich nunmal mehr Menschen denen ein Helm mehr genutzt hat, als Senioren bzw Autofahrern.


----------



## Fusel Wusel (10. November 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Es geht einzig und allein um Relationen und die sind,in Punkto Fahrradhelm, ganz schön in die Schieflage geraten.
> Wie die Objektivität aus den Fugen geraten kann sieht man wenn man sich diesen Satz, zu dem es schon viele Abhandlungen gab, mal durch den Kopf gehen lässt.
> 
> *Die Angst des Rauchers vor dem Schlangenbiss*​



Tja, was soll man dazu sagen? Rauchen tue ich nicht 
Autofahren aber tue ich. Allerdings hat mein Auto Airbags, meine Kopfstütze ist richtig eingestellt und ich schnalle mich vor jeder Fahrt an. Man kann tun was man will - ohne das was passieren muss. Alles was man tut ist irgendwie gefährlich. Aber manche Tätigkeiten kann man eben auf manche Art sicherer gestalten. Liegt ja alles im eigenen Ermessen.
Und wenn man mal von äußeren Einflüssen absieht, die überall auftreten könnten, ist das Mountainbiken auf den Top-Plätzen meiner gefährlichen Tätigkeiten...

@cooldie: Es ist erschreckend, wie schnell so etwas passieren kann und ich bin mir ziemlich bewusst darüber, dass ich ziemliches Glück gehabt habe. Das gibt mir ganz schön zu denken.


----------



## trauntaler (10. November 2008)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> ..wie schnell so etwas passieren kann...



Ja, mir erst letzte Woche. Abschürfungen am Kinn aber der Kopf im Ganzen ist Dank Helm heil geblieben!

MfG Stefan


----------



## sigggi (10. November 2008)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> Alles was man tut ist irgendwie gefährlich. Aber manche Tätigkeiten kann man eben auf manche Art sicherer gestalten. Liegt ja alles im eigenen Ermessen.



Genau so ist es. Nur warum macht man dann nur den Radfahrern den fehlenden Helm zu Vorwurf?


----------



## Fusel Wusel (10. November 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Nur warum macht man dann nur den Radfahrern den fehlenden Helm zu Vorwurf?



Keine Ahnung. Ich tue das nicht. Kann nur mittlerweile jedem empfehlen, einen Helm beim Radeln zu tragen. Dafür gibt es das Produkt "Fahrradhelm" ja schließlich. Wer weiß, wie es aussähe, gäbe es einen expliziten "Fußgängerhelm" oder die "Fensterputz-Haube" 

Ich kann allerdings immer noch nicht einschätzen, was du eigentlich sagen willst...
Trägst du immer und überall einen Helm? Bist du gegen Fahrradhelme? Oder gehts dir einfach nur ums Prinzip, dass du es ablehnst, fürs Radfahren einen Helm zu empfehlen, wenn man es für andere Bereiche, die viel unfallbehafteter sind, nicht tut? Findest du es unsinnig, sich um Bereiche seiner Sicherheit Gedanken zu machen, wenn man dabei andere Bereiche außer Acht lässt? Es muss ja jeder selbst wissen, wo er für sich persönlich die größte Gefahr sieht.


----------



## 4mate (10. November 2008)

Ist doch egal was/wie er es meint bzw. schau in  siggi's HP, "Mein Unfall mit dem Linienbus als animiertes GIF" das erklärt einiges.


----------



## sigggi (11. November 2008)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> Oder gehts dir einfach nur ums Prinzip, dass du es ablehnst, fürs Radfahren einen Helm zu empfehlen



Ich halte es für fatal über diese ganze Helmeuphorie das Radfahren generell als gefährlich darzustellen. 
Unserere heutige Zeit ist geprägt durch Bewegungsarmut unter dessen Folgen der grösste Teil unserer Gesundheitskosten drauf geht. 
Städte ersticken im Autoverkehr u.s.w..
Das Fahrrad könnte einen grossen Teil dazu beitragen dies zu verhindern. 
Das Fahrad gibt es nun schon seit fast 200 Jahren. Selbst in seiner Blütezeit als Verkehrsmittel ist es nicht dadurch aufgefallen, dass es massenhaft Radunfälle gab, ganz zu schweigen von Kopfverletzungen.
Auch heute gibt es keinerlei Zahlen die das bestätigen. 
Wer sein Rad als Sportgerät benutzt spielt in einer ganz anderen Kategorie. Da geht man regelmässig an seine Grenzen, an die Grenzen des Rades und ist von Leuten umgeben die es ebenso machen. Da mögen Helme eventuell Sinn machen. Aus diesen Verhaltenweisen aber den Schluss ziehen, Radfahren sei generell gefährlich, ist völlig daneben.


----------



## sigggi (11. November 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Ist doch egal was/wie er es meint bzw. schau in  siggi's HP, "Mein Unfall mit dem Linienbus als animiertes GIF" das erklärt einiges.



Übrigens hatte ich da Helm auf und trotzdem hat mich der Bus umgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmpfl (11. November 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Übrigens hatte ich da Helm auf und trotzdem hat mich der Bus umgefahren.



Hätte der Bus Dich auch umgefahren, wenn Du keinen Helm auf gehabt hättest?
Hat Dich der Helm in dieser Situation behindert bzw. hat er geschadet?
Hätte Dich dieser Bus auch beim Fensterputzen umgefahren?


----------



## ccoldie (11. November 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Ich halte es für fatal über diese ganze Helmeuphorie das Radfahren generell als gefährlich darzustellen. ...
> Wer sein Rad als Sportgerät benutzt spielt in einer ganz anderen Kategorie. ...  Da mögen Helme eventuell Sinn machen. Aus diesen Verhaltenweisen aber den Schluss ziehen, Radfahren sei generell gefährlich, ist völlig daneben.



Das ist nahezu wörtlich die Anti-Helm-Stimmungsmache des ADFC und der Grund meines damaligen Austrittes aus diesem Verein. Hier werden (bewusst?) Ursache und Wirkung vertauscht: Nicht die Gefahr ist gefährlich, sondern die Warnung vor ihr - oder wie soll man diese krause "Logik" interpretieren? Selbstverständlich ist die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr (und das ist Radfahren in aller Regel) tendentiell gefährlich! Das ist eine objektive, wenn auch höchst bedauerliche und skandalöse, Tatsache! Soso, der Helm tragende Radler macht also Ant-Werbung gegen das Rad als Verkehrsmittel? Umgekehrt, lieber siggi, wird ein Schuh daraus: Der unbehelmte, mit blutendem Schädel auf dem Pflaster liegende Radler ist es, der die Botschaft sendet: "Radfahren kann tödlich sein!"


----------



## sigggi (11. November 2008)

ccoldie schrieb:


> Das ist nahezu wörtlich die Anti-Helm-Stimmungsmache des ADFC und der Grund meines damaligen Austrittes aus diesem Verein. Hier werden (bewusst?) Ursache und Wirkung vertauscht: Nicht die Gefahr ist gefährlich, sondern die Warnung vor ihr



Eine Gefahr die nicht höher ist als viele andere Gefahren alltäglicher Tätigkeiten. Nur wird fleissig daran gearbeitet, dass man Menschen einredet sie gehen ein erhöhtes Risiko ein wenn sie ein Fahrrad benutzen.


----------



## sigggi (11. November 2008)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Hätte der Bus Dich auch umgefahren, wenn Du keinen Helm auf gehabt hättest?



Kann ich dir mit gutem Gewissen mit NEIN beantworten.


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2008)

Hallo Siggi, ich weiß ja nicht wie in Köln Auto und Rad gefahren wird, (vielleicht fahren die lustigen Jecken und die Medientucken ja langsamer) hier in München jedenfalls halte ich einen Helm aufgrund der Fahreweise der Autofahrer und meiner Fahrweise für sehr angebracht. Und zu leugnen, dass man beim Radfahren relativ leicht auf den Kopf stürzt, ist nach wie vor lächerlich. Aber jeder wie er will !
Der Thread ist nach wie vor so sinnlos wie ganz am Anfang.


----------



## RetroRider (11. November 2008)

Die Erfahrungen anderer Länder beweisen: Die Einführung der Helmpflicht hat nunmal den Rückgang der Fahrradnutzung zur Folge. Das muß man ja nicht gut finden, aber Fakten leugnen ist kindisch(, auch wenn´s Gang und Gäbe ist ).
Dafür, daß Radwege so besch***en wie nur irgend möglich gestaltet wurden, können Busfahrer auch Nichts. Aber mal was Anderes: Könnte man nicht einfach mal die räumliche und zeitliche Ballung des Straßenverkehrs entschärfen? Ist doch voll bekloppt (<-im negativen Sinne), wenn Alle gleichzeitig Etwas benutzen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusel Wusel (11. November 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Kann ich dir mit gutem Gewissen mit NEIN beantworten.



Ok, jetzt wirst du lächerlich 

Naja, behalte deine Meinung und gut ist. Mit Dir lohnt keine weitere Diskussion.


----------



## ccoldie (11. November 2008)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Die Erfahrungen anderer Länder beweisen: Die Einführung der Helmpflicht hat nunmal den Rückgang der Fahrradnutzung zur Folge.



Und den Rückgang schwerer bis tödlicher Schädelverletzungen.


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2008)

Wegen wegen der Helmpflicht Leute aufhören, Rad zu fahren, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter... wer will denn das herausgefunden haben ?


----------



## RetroRider (11. November 2008)

ccoldie schrieb:


> Und den Rückgang schwerer bis tödlicher Schädelverletzungen.



Das muss dann aber mit der Zunahme von bewegungsmangelbasierten Todesfällen ins Verhältnis gesetzt werden. Das ist leider nicht so kurzfristig zu ermitteln.




san_andreas schrieb:


> Wegen wegen der Helmpflicht Leute aufhören, Rad zu fahren, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter... wer will denn das herausgefunden haben ?



Lies dir halt mal die Themen durch in denen du postest. 
Viele Erfindungen des Menschen bewegen sich weiter, indem sie sich im Kreis drehen. Ob das auch für Threads gilt...


----------



## ccoldie (11. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wegen wegen der Helmpflicht Leute aufhören, Rad zu fahren, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter... wer will denn das herausgefunden haben ?


Der Allgemeine Deutsche Fahrrad-Club ADFC argumentiert so.
Als Paradebeispiel wird (ausgerechnet!) Australien bemüht. Die dortigen Verhältnisse lassen sich ja auch mühelos auf Mitteleuropa übertragen! Der australische Farmer z.B. besucht seit Einführung der Helmpflicht  seinen 250 km entfernten Nachbarn nicht mehr mit dem Fahrrad, weil er unter dem Helm so schwitzt. Und in den Ballungsgebieten? In Melbourne und Sydney sah ich außer Dutzenden von (behelmten) Radkurieren niemanden Rad fahren, und das aus gutem Grund; es ist saugefährlich.


----------



## Aragonion (11. November 2008)

Solange nicht jedes Fahrzeug vom Spiegelsystem wo kein Schulterblick Baulich (auch unter 3,5 Tonnen) geht mindestens 2003/97/EG entspricht ist der Radweg eh ein Saugefährlicher Ort der gemieden werden sollte.


----------



## maatik (11. November 2008)

Check dich ma ab !


----------



## RetroRider (12. November 2008)

ccoldie schrieb:


> Der Allgemeine Deutsche Fahrrad-Club ADFC argumentiert so.
> Als Paradebeispiel wird (ausgerechnet!) Australien bemüht. [...]



Ich bin der Meinung, daß die australische Erfahrung in diesem Bereich auf Deutschland übertragen werden kann. Interessant wäre, ob das ADFC-Argument inziwschen statistisch belegt ist (Schaden durch Radnutzungsrückgang größer als Nutzen durch Helmpflicht).
(Übrigens: Die Statistiker haben inzwischen die Größe "tot/lebendig" durch die Größe "Verlust an gesunden Lebensjahren" ersetzt. Dadurch werden unabhängige und sorgfältig erstellte Gesundheitsstatistiken _sehr_ viel aussagekräftiger.)

Hier nochmal mein Standpunkt: Ich gehöre zu den Helmbefürwortern, aber nicht zu den Rufern nach der Helmpflicht. Meiner Meinung nach würde eine Fahrradführerscheinpflicht einen größeren Sicherheitsgewinn bringen als eine Helmpflicht. Aber die Machbarkeit muss auch berücksichtigt werden: Wieviel Schwachfug kann man der kaputtgesparten Polizei überhaupt noch aufhalsen?


----------



## Fusel Wusel (12. November 2008)

Ich bin auch nicht für eine Helmpflicht. Jeder muss in dem Falle selbst wissen, was er tut.
Aber die Argumente des ADFC gegen eine Helmpflicht sind nicht besonders aussagekräftig.
 " 80 Prozent der Getöteten trugen Helme, was ziemlich genau dem Anteil der Helm tragenden Radfahrer entspricht. "

Die Sache ist ja nur die: Wer bei Helmpflicht mit Helm fahren muss und dabei umkommt, wäre ohne Helm wohl erst recht ums Leben gekommen. Interessant wären dann mal wirkliche Statistiken mit Zahlen zu Todesopfern vor und nach Helmpflicht. Das bei einer Helmpflicht die tödlich verletzten Radfahrer Helmträger sind, ist ja wohl nur logisch.
Ich halte also dagegen:
_*20 Prozent der Getöteten trugen keine Helme, was ziemlich genau dem Anteil der Helm verweigernden Radfahrer entspricht.
*_Das suggeriert dann genau das selbe, wie es der ADFC mit seiner absichtlich seltsamen Formulierung tut. ALLE Fahrer ohne Helm kommen ums Leben...


----------



## 4mate (12. November 2008)

> _
> Logisch, Immer_ ..............................
> 
> 
> ...


288?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (12. November 2008)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> [...] ALLE Fahrer ohne Helm kommen ums Leben...



Ähm, naja, aber nur unter den ums Leben kommenden Fahrern kommen ALLE Unbehelmten ums Leben. Das ist jetzt keine weltbewegende Schlussfolgerung...


----------



## Fusel Wusel (12. November 2008)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ähm, naja, aber nur unter den ums Leben kommenden Fahrern kommen ALLE Unbehelmten ums Leben. Das ist jetzt keine weltbewegende Schlussfolgerung...



Das war ja auch rein auf die reißerische Aussage des ADFC bezogen und keinesfalls Realität. Dachte, das hätte ich verständlich ausgedruckt. 
Hätte wohl besser Ironie-Tags drum-herum gemacht


----------



## sigggi (12. November 2008)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> Interessant wären dann mal wirkliche Statistiken mit Zahlen



Die Hannelore Kohl Stiftung, einer der Institute die für eine Helmpflicht eintritt, hat schon mehrfach Zahlen veröffntlicht.



> * 26.02.2007
> Kommentar zur geforderten Helmpflicht*
> Die kontrovers geführte Diskussion zur Einführung einer Helmpflicht gibt es nun schon seit Jahren. Tatsache ist, dass mehr als 40 Millionen Deutsche regelmäßig mit dem Fahrrad fahren und die Zahl der verunfallten Radfahrer steigt, und damit auch das Risiko einer schweren Kopfverletzung. Eine im letzten Jahr veröffentlichte Studie zeigt, dass pro Jahr 270.000 Personen ein Schädelhirntrauma (SHT) erleiden, davon 70.200 durch Verkehrsunfall. In etwa einem Drittel der Fälle sind Radfahrer betroffen. Annähernd 85% der schädelhirntraumatisierten Fahrradfahrer trugen keinen Helm. Betroffene müssen schwerste, nicht selten lebenslange Behinderungen verkraften - ein Schicksal, das verunfallten Helmträgern erspart bleibt! Als Neurochirurg habe ich viele schwer verletzte Menschen behandeln müssen, die von einer Sekunde auf die andere mit gravierenden gesundheitlichen Einbußen leben müssen. Ein Kopfschutz hätte die schweren Verletzungen verhindert. Die ZNS - Hannelore Kohl Stiftung hat in den letzten Jahren verstärkt zum Tragen eines Helms aufgerufen und auch die Folgen einer schweren Kopfverletzung deutlich gezeigt. Wenn jedoch die Schutzwirkung des Helms noch immer von zu wenigen Radfahrern ernst genommen wird, kann durch die Einführung einer Helmpflicht für Fahrradfahrer hier Abhilfe geschaffen werden.
> 
> _Prof. Dr. Wolfgang J. Bock, Neurochirurgische Universitätsklinik Düsseldorf und Kuratorium ZNS - Hannelore Kohl Stiftung_


Quelle: http://www.kuratorium-zns.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/pm_2007_02_helmpflicht_prof_bock.html

Interessant ist diese Aussage *"Annähernd 85% der schädelhirntraumatisierten Fahrradfahrer trugen keinen Helm"*. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet das 15% der schädelhirntraumatisierten Radfahrer trugen einen Helm. Jetzt fehlt allerdings noch eine Grösse, die Helmtragequote. Die betrug, laut BaSt, für das Jahr 2006 7%.
Wie kann es sein, dass der Anteil der schädelhirntraumatisierten Radfahrer mit Helm doppelt so hoch ist wie die Helmtragequote?


----------



## RetroRider (13. November 2008)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> [...]
> Hätte wohl besser Ironie-Tags drum-herum gemacht



Ja, stimmt. Verdammt, hätt ich mal besser gleich genauer gelesen. 



sigggi schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie kann es sein, dass der Anteil der schädelhirntraumatisierten Radfahrer mit Helm doppelt so hoch ist wie die Helmtragequote?



Das ist schon witzig. Wobei sich sie BASt-Zahl nur auf Straßen innerorts bezieht, während die HKS-Zahl eher alle Rad-Aktivitäten beinhaltet.


----------



## bronks (13. November 2008)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ... Fahrradführerscheinpflicht einen größeren Sicherheitsgewinn bringen ...


Die meisten Autofahrer haben einen Führerschein. Bringt es was?


----------



## Siam (13. November 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Interessant ist diese Aussage *"Annähernd 85% der schädelhirntraumatisierten Fahrradfahrer trugen keinen Helm"*. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet das 15% der schädelhirntraumatisierten Radfahrer trugen einen Helm. Jetzt fehlt allerdings noch eine Grösse, die Helmtragequote. Die betrug, laut BaSt, für das Jahr 2006 7%.
> Wie kann es sein, dass der Anteil der schädelhirntraumatisierten Radfahrer mit Helm doppelt so hoch ist wie die Helmtragequote?



Das bedeutet zunächst, das überdurchschnittlich viele Helmträger diese Verletzung aufweisen. Sprich bezogen auf die Helmtragestatistik mehr Helmträger als Helmlose sich dies zuziehen.
Dies ist absolut verständlich, wenn man bedenkt, das die meisten Unfälle eben nicht beim Alltagsradler -der macht die Masse der für die Helmstatistik befragten Leute aus- sondern beim "extremen" Fahrer auftreten. Und unter den "extremen" Fahrern ist die Helmtragequote eben auch deutlich höher als bei "normalos".

Von daher kann man mit dieser Aussage rein gar nichts anfangen, da zwei völlig verschiedene Statistiken mit ganz unterschiedlichen Personengruppen herangezogen werden. Der Helmgegner könnte behaupten das im Bezug auf die Zahlen die Helmträger gefährdeter sind als helmlose Fahrer, die Helmisten könnten ihrerseits (genauso falsch) behaupten das diese Unfälle fast ausschließlich bei sehr ambitionierter Fahrweise aufteten, wo (vermutlich) zu über 50% ein Helm getragen wird. Dies würde genau das Gegenteil aussagen, nämlich das mit Helm weniger oft solche Verletzungen aufteten.

Interssanter würde ich eine Statistik finden aus der hervorgeht, *wo* Fahrradunfälle passieren, deren Folge ein bleibender Schaden aufgrund einer Kopfverletzung oder der Tod des Radfahrers ist. Ob im Straßenverkehr, auf Radwegen oder im Gelände...


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2008)

Da ist doch alles Quatsch.
Die meisten schweren Kopfverletzungen, die auf dem OP-Tisch landen sind keine "Extrembiker", sondern Otto-Normal-Biker, die auf dem Weg zur Arbeit oder Einkaufen etc. stürzen oder vom Rad geholt werden. Die haben sehr oft schwere Verletzungen, die mit Helm hätten vermieden werden können.
Aber das hat mit das letzte Mal schon niemand geglaubt.


----------



## ccoldie (13. November 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> (...)
> Interssanter würde ich eine Statistik finden aus der hervorgeht, *wo* Fahrradunfälle passieren, deren Folge ein bleibender Schaden aufgrund einer Kopfverletzung oder der Tod des Radfahrers ist. Ob im Straßenverkehr, auf Radwegen oder im Gelände...




Die meisten Radunfälle werden logischerweise dort passieren, wo die _überwiegende _Zahl der Radler unterwegs ist, und das ist der öffentliche Verkehrsraum im weitesten Sinne. Die "Gelände-Fraktion" ist, gemessen an der Gesamtpopulation der Radfahrer, eine kleine Minderheit, so dass die dort vorkommenden Unfälle gesamtstatistisch kaum ins Gewicht fallen dürften.


----------



## 4mate (13. November 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Interssanter würde ich eine Statistik finden aus der hervorgeht, *wo* Fahrradunfälle passieren, deren Folge ein bleibender Schaden aufgrund einer Kopfverletzung oder der Tod des Radfahrers ist. Ob im Straßenverkehr, auf Radwegen oder im Gelände...


Beispiel Berlin





> *90 tödlich verlaufende Fahrradunfälle in Berlin*
> 
> 
> Insgesamt 90 Radfahrer wurden in einem Zeitraum von 4 Jahren                  Mitte der neunziger Jahre Opfer des Straßenverkehrs in Berlin.
> ...


In Holland wurde dagegen aktiv etwas getan





> Eine bessere Lösung ist der Dobli-Spiegel, der direkt am Lkw angebracht wird. Der Holländer Wilbert van Waes entwickelte ihn vor sechs Jahren. Sein 13-jähriger Sohn starb 1997 auf seinem Fahrrad, weil ihn ein Lkw-Fahrer im toten Winkel übersah. Der Dobli-Spiegel wird nicht rechts am Fahrzeug, sondern vor der Frontscheibe angebracht und der Fahrer schaut durch seine Scheibe in den Spiegel und kann so in den toten Winkel blicken. Durch den Dobli-Spiegel wurde die Zahl der Fahrradunfälle im toten Winkel in den Niederlanden 2002 um 42 Prozent reduziert. Der Spiegel ist nach Angaben von van Waes auch in Deutschland erhältlich, er kostet rund 150 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (13. November 2008)

Wenn dem so ist, also der Straßenverkehr mit insgesamt eher unbehelmten Radlern die Meisten Opfer fordert, würde die Statistik aus dem post von siggi tatsächlich aufzeigen das behelmte Radler ein höheres Risiko haben sich solche Verletzungen zuzuziehen. Ich vermute diese Statistik kommt dadurch zustande, das es hauptsächlich risikobereite Fahrer sind, die eher auch einen Helm tragen. Wobei man insgesamt sagen muß, das 90 Tote innerhalb von vier Jahren in einer Großstadt wie Berlin eine lächerlich kleine Zahl ist...


----------



## Freistiler (13. November 2008)

Edit: Egal. Unnützer Thread.

Weiter geht's.


----------



## ccoldie (13. November 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> (...)Wobei man insgesamt sagen muß, das 90 Tote innerhalb von vier Jahren in einer Großstadt wie Berlin eine lächerlich kleine Zahl ist...



Leider gar nicht lächerlich sind Zyniker, die solche Sätze schreiben und sich (vermutlich) nichts dabei _denken_. Womit denn auch...?


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2008)

Genau ! Ist halt dann dumm gelaufen, wenns das eigene Kind oder der Partner ist.


----------



## brmpfl (13. November 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, dass der Anteil der schädelhirntraumatisierten Radfahrer mit Helm doppelt so hoch ist wie die Helmtragequote?



Welche der verunfallten Radfahrer sind in der Statistik erfasst?
Alle? - Oder nur die, die nicht direkt am Unfallort oder auf dem Weg in die Klinik verstorben sind?


----------



## Siam (13. November 2008)

Wenn es um Gestzgebungen geht (z.B. Helmpflicht) bedeutet diese Zahl schlichtweg das es keinen Handlungsbedarf gibt. Verglichen mit Todesfällen durch andere, vermeidbare Umstände ist und bleibt diese Zahl nun einmal lächerlich klein. Das hat nichts mit der Tatsache zu tun das natürlich jeder Unfall tragisch ist und besser verhindert würde. Nur sollte man erst dort ansetzen wo die Zahlen um Größenordnungen höher liegen (was ist mit unseren Rauchern, Trinkern etc.). Jedes Jahr ertrinken fast 100 Kinder in Deutschland, sollte man jedes Kind in der Nähe von Gewässern per Vorschrift nur noch mit Schwimmweste spielen lassen? Es würde doch eine ähnliche Zahl von Leben dadurch gerettet.

In der Tat ist dieser Thread übrigens sinnlos, aber immer wieder amüsant zu beobachten und Triggerimpulse zu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccoldie (13. November 2008)

Siam bedient sich hier eines zwar uralten, aber immer wieder gern verwendeten Tricks:  Methode "Haltet den Dieb!". Man benenne schnell ein paar Gruppen oder Personen, die es noch viel schlimmer treiben, führe die ein oder andere Gefahr an, die noch viel größer ist usw., und schon hat man einen Teil der Diskutierenden auf eine andere Spur gelenkt. Klappt oft, aber nicht immer. 
"Triggerimpulse". Naja...


----------



## kroiterfee (17. November 2008)




----------



## teufel781 (17. November 2008)

Pro Helmpflicht!!!!

Bei der Gurtpflicht für´s Auto (für die meisten von Euch Grünschnäbeln war das noch vor der Geburt) haben auch alle gejammert, dass sei unnötig, bringe keinen Erfolg, die Sinnhaftigkeit sei durch keine Statistik bewiesen usw. usw.
Die Gegner von damals sind heute diejenigen, die sich neben Gurtstraffern, aktiver Fahrgastzelle, Kopf und Seitenairbags auch ESP und ABS in ihren Autos wünschen.
Beim Motorrad hat auch jeder Arsch´nen Helm auf. Da findet es auch keiner uncool. Da stört es nicht, dass die Haare geplättet werden. Und ob Einer bei 140 unfreiwillig von seiner Maschine absteigt, der Nächste bei 70 vom Bike oder Oma auf dem Hollandrad das Gleichgewicht verliert, dürfte dem menschlichen Schädel egal sein. Fakt ist: In allen drei Fällen sind schwere Kopfverletzungen möglich, aber das Risiko sinkt mit Helm doch erheblich.


----------



## bronks (18. November 2008)

teufel781 schrieb:


> ... Beim Motorrad hat auch jeder Arsch´nen Helm auf. Da findet es auch keiner uncool. Da stört es nicht, dass die Haare geplättet werden ...


Ein Motorrad ist ein reines Spielzeug. Leute, die sich in Ihrem Job gepflegt zeigen müssen, kommen nicht mit Motorrad und auch nicht mit einem Helm auf dem Kopf angefahren. Im Gegensatz zu Fahrrädern haben Motorräder in fast allen fällen nicht einmal einen Gepäckträger um damit überhaupt einkaufen fahren zu können und gepflegtes Shopping ist erst recht nicht möglich.


----------



## Laschpuffer (18. November 2008)

Hm, in Berlin gibbet jede Menge schlippstragender Motorradfahrer. Viele fahren sogar bei passendem Wetter im Anzug auf dem Bock, ich hab meinen für solche Fälle im Büro hängen. Und nen Klo werden sie ja wohl bei Büro haben, wo man sich ma eben die Haare richten kann.


----------



## bronks (18. November 2008)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> ... wo man sich ma eben die Haare richten kann.


Bei Männern und überhaupt mit glatzköpfigen kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. Aber sonst ... ...


----------



## Lemming (18. November 2008)

Solls doch die Evolution regeln... wem das Aussehen lieber ist als die Sicherheit soll sich doch die Rübe eindellen und somit sich nicht weiter reproduzieren können...vielleicht lernen andere daraus, andere vielleicht nicht und die dellen sich weiter die Rübe ein bis irgendwann nur noch Leute mit Helm unterwegs sind.


----------



## Jonez (18. November 2008)

Evtl ist die Evolution nicht so zuverlässig.
nach millionen Jahren, hat sie es nur zum (zivilisierten) Menschen gebracht


----------



## BikeTeufel (19. November 2008)

Hallo,

kann sein das diese Thema im Forum schon gefallen ist. Aber bei dem Umfangreichen Archiv an Beiträgen verliert man schnell den Überblick. Also Sorry falls dieses Thema schon mal gefallen sein sollte.

Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich mir einen Vollhelm anschaffen soll oder nicht. Bin schon immer mit Helm und Protektoren gefahren und zum Glück noch nie Böse gestürzt (was hin und wieder wirklich verwunderlich war). 

Bin schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr Aktiv gefahren und mach mir jetzt wo ich wieder voll einsteigen will mit 30 Jahren natürlich mehr Gedanken was passieren könnte als mit 16 oder 17 Jahren.
Nicht falsch verstehen, zähle mich nicht zum alten Eisen oder gleichen. Bin seit 15 Jahren mehr als Aktiv im Kraftsport dabei und körperlich sehr gut beinander.  

Hab aber gemerkt, dass man an bestimmten stellen, die man mit 16 Jahren ohne zu Denken herunter gesprungen ist. Da geht man heute nicht mehr so Kopflos an die Sache. 

Was habt Ihr den für Erfahrungen mit Halbschalle und Vollhelm gemacht?

Gruß
Flo


----------



## thalamus (19. November 2008)

@biketeufel
habe auch die 30 geknackt, und fahre nur noch mit helm ... war früher nicht so ... wenn ich mit meinem fully abwertslastige touren fahre mit drops, gaps und bockeligen einlagen fahre ich mit knie-schienbeinschonern und fullface .. wenn ich mit meinem oldie ne forstautobahn-runde drehe dann mit "normalem" helm...  wenn du dir sorgen um dein gesicht machst, schau dir den casco viper an - der (meiner meinung nach) beste seiner art in passform, schutz, gewicht und flexibilität bei nem guten plv...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thalamus (19. November 2008)

Oha, sorry für die miese Syntax! Sieht ja furchtbar aus - ich sollte mal Feierabend machen...


----------



## Lehmlutscher (21. November 2008)

Ich habe einen Dirt Helm  (Protec) und nen Fullface Helm (661)
Jeh nach dem was ich fahren will, kann ich mich entsprechend ausrüsten:
Für kleine Sachen wie Treppchen springen, Jumpbox, oder zum trainieren trage ich meine Dirtschüssel. Für Park & Downhill und die groberen sachen wie tiefe drops und größere Sprünge trage ich nen Fullface Helm.
Dazu habe ich noch ne Reihe von verschiedener Protektoren (zB.:einteilige und mehrteilige Schienenbein und Knieschoner), so kann ich mich Spontan ausrüsten.  Ohne Helm ist bei mir ein NoGo!
Vor Allem als ich mit 25 (knacke die 30 hoffentlich nächstes Jahr) gemerkt hatte, das meine Wunden länger zum abheilen brauchten.  

SAFETY FIRST!


----------



## thalamus (21. November 2008)

Lehmlutscher schrieb:


> Vor Allem als ich mit 25 (knacke die 30 hoffentlich nächstes Jahr) gemerkt hatte, das meine Wunden länger zum abheilen brauchten.
> 
> SAFETY FIRST!





Es fängt auch irgendwie an länger weh zu tun - vor allem, es _fängt _an weh zu tun...


----------



## zx-10r (21. November 2008)

Wenn du es mit 





> SAFETY FIRST!


 wirklich ernst meinst, solltest du vielleicht eher Treppen und Bikeparks weglassen...


----------



## Schildbürger (24. November 2008)

Radfahrer stirbt nach Unfall:
http://www.leverkusener-anzeiger.ksta.de/html/artikel/1227106709188.shtml

Ich denke, das er mit Helm noch leben würde.


----------



## Jurek (3. Dezember 2008)

Sagt mir dann bitte doch noch ma einen giten Grund, der es schafft, das
Ohne-Helm-Fahren zu veranlassen.
Bei mir an der Schule bin ich mit ein paar kleinen 5-Klässlern somit der einzige, der mit
Helm fährt.
Und warum? : Mir isses einfach zu dumm mein wichtigstetes Teil (andere sin da vll. anderer Meinung) zu ruinieren.
Es muss ja auch nich immer die eigene Schuld sein; denkt doch ma an andere Auto- oder auch Radfahrer!?
Außerdem bringt der Helm nicht mehr als der Fahrtwind die Frisur in Unordnung.

Dazu kommt, das meine Helme schon ziemlich lange Striemen von Stürzen haben.
Ich möcht gar nich dran denken, was ohne Helm passiert wäre.....

Aber sonst...
... manche sin halt unbelehrbar.

(Viele Helme schaun doch auch gut aus !?!?!?!?!?!?!?)

Grüße Jurek


----------



## bronks (3. Dezember 2008)

Jurek schrieb:


> ... Dazu kommt, das meine Helme schon ziemlich lange Striemen von Stürzen haben ...


Genau. Das spricht absolut für Dich.


----------



## teufel781 (6. Dezember 2008)

Jurek schrieb:


> ....
> Und warum? : Mir isses einfach zu dumm mein wichtigstetes Teil (andere sin da vll. anderer Meinung) zu ruinieren...



Du trägst den Helm vorn vor der Hose???


----------



## Jurek (7. Dezember 2008)

Ihr seid ohne Helme gestürzt oder?
so könnte man auf jeden Fall eure Beiträge verstehen.

Grüße, Jurek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (7. Dezember 2008)

Jurek schrieb:


> Sagt mir dann bitte doch noch ma einen giten Grund, der es schafft, das
> Ohne-Helm-Fahren zu veranlassen.
> 
> [...]



Ich fahre nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## boxer-harry (7. Dezember 2008)

Die Statistik und die Postings sind interessant. Demnach sind hier nicht nur die meisten mit Helm, sondern auch mit Heiligenschein unterwegs.
Letzten Sommer, Nachmittags gegenhalbzwei stand ich mit einem Kumpel auf dem Passparkplatz im Deister und hab gequatscht. Es waren viele Biker unterwegs. Es waren so etwa 35 Grad und wir waren oben ohne unterwegs. das war dann auch ein thema und irgendwann fingen wir an zu zählen:
allerhöchstens jeder 3. der Radler war "oben mit" unterwegs....


----------



## Jonez (8. Dezember 2008)

Bergauf oder Bergab?

Das man bei solchen Temperaturen den Helm abnimmt wenn man mehrere Stunden reinen Anstieg vor sich hat liegt noch innerhalb der Toleranz


----------



## boxer-harry (8. Dezember 2008)

Naja...
Passparkplatz hoch zum Annaturm vielleicht 100hm 10-15 Minuten
andere Seite zum Nordmannsturm das gleiche...
Zudem hätten die dann den Deckel wenigstens dabei haben müssen, denn an den besagten Stützpunkten waren keinerlei Servicefahrzeuge zu sehen


----------



## Jonez (8. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Naja...
> Passparkplatz hoch zum Annaturm vielleicht 100hm 10-15 Minuten
> andere Seite zum Nordmannsturm das gleiche...
> Zudem hätten die dann den Deckel wenigstens dabei haben müssen, denn an den besagten Stützpunkten waren keinerlei Servicefahrzeuge zu sehen



Wenn ich "Pass" in Verbindung mit Bergen lese, denke ich an < 1500 m 
100 hm sind doch eher Maulwurfhügel.


----------



## boxer-harry (8. Dezember 2008)

ja ja ja...

Wir lachen über die Ostrfriesen, wo man heute schon sehen kann, wer morgen zu Besuch kommt, und die Bergvölker lachen über uns und unsere Maulwurfshügel.
Aber lass man, besser als gar nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischimo (9. Dezember 2008)

Schutz muß sein! Auf jedem Bike! Für alle die, die Helme doof finden? Lieber für die Fahrt nen Helm aufsetzen und im Falle eines Falles geschützt sein. Welche Frau steht schon auf Narben am Kopf? Natürlich ist mir klar, wenn ein 40Tonner über mich rollt hilft weder ein normaler noch ein Vollhelm. Doch 11 Monate Zivi reichten mir um vieles anders zu sehen!


----------



## boxer-harry (9. Dezember 2008)

Ob Frauen Narben, oder andere körperliche "Abweichungen" genial finden, hängt auch ganz überwiegend von den Kontoständen ab...


----------



## Jonez (9. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Ob Frauen Narben, oder andere körperliche "Abweichungen" genial finden, hängt auch ganz überwiegend von den Kontoständen ab...



Also nur ohne Helm fahren, "wenn man es sich leisten kann"


----------



## gtbiker (9. Dezember 2008)

Wer ohne Helm fährt ist blöd!


----------



## Blackholez (9. Dezember 2008)

Was für ne Frage - da hätt ich auch noch n paar in der Kategorie

- vögelt Ihr ohne Kondom
- verratet Ihr Eure BankPIN fremden Leuten
- tragt Ihr Unterhosen
...

Ich dachte nicht das man über das Thema noch diskutieren kann


----------



## Jonez (9. Dezember 2008)

Blackholez schrieb:


> Was für ne Frage - da hätt ich auch noch n paar in der Kategorie
> 
> - vögelt Ihr ohne Kondom
> - verratet Ihr Eure BankPIN fremden Leuten
> ...



Eine Studie hat ergeben, dass das Tragen einer Unterhose weniger bringt, als Socken oder ähnliches.

Eine weitere Studie hat ergeben, dass die meisten Kontodaten nicht durch das verraten an fremde Leute, sondern durch "Datenskandale" in Umlauf kommen. D.h.: Es macht nix, wenn man die PIN weitergibt.


----------



## boxer-harry (9. Dezember 2008)

Zu 1: meistens
zu 2: nein
zu 3: meistens


----------



## boxer-harry (9. Dezember 2008)

In Verbindung mit Frage eins könnte man noch anmerken, dass man "ohne" keine Zeit verliert. Socken spielen in dem Sinne eh keinerlei Rolle.


----------



## HiLLs (9. Dezember 2008)

Blackholez schrieb:


> Was für ne Frage - da hätt ich auch noch n paar in der Kategorie
> 
> - vögelt Ihr ohne Kondom
> - verratet Ihr Eure BankPIN fremden Leuten
> ...



finde das die antwort auf dieses thema in allen punkten zutrifft! denn über dieses thema sollte man wirklich nicht mehr diskutieren!


----------



## Jonez (9. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit Frage eins könnte man noch anmerken, dass man "ohne" keine Zeit verliert. Socken spielen in dem Sinne eh keinerlei Rolle.



Sind doch aber auch zum drüber/drunter ziehen 

Die gesparte Zeit kann unter Umständen später zu erhöhtem Zeitmangel führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxer-harry (9. Dezember 2008)

Wollen wir mal so sagen: Die Unterhose muss immer weg, die Socken stören nicht so. Das ist aber immer in Verbindung mit Frage 1 zu sehen. Deutlicher kann ich jetzt nicht werden, da sonst gleich wieder die Zensur einsetzt...


----------



## Fun-Master (14. Dezember 2008)

Finde diese Umfrage echt dämlich... Wer ohne Helm biken geht, der ist nicht normal. Bei mir war es sogar schon der Fall, dass ich ohne Helm gestorben wär und ohne Fullface auch.


----------



## bronks (14. Dezember 2008)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Finde diese Umfrage echt dämlich... Wer ohne Helm biken geht, der ist nicht normal. Bei mir war es sogar schon der Fall, dass ich ohne Helm gestorben wär und ohne Fullface auch.


Wenn Dich das Radlfahren so überfordert, daß es dich öfter schwer mault, dann lass es doch einfach bleiben.


----------



## Fun-Master (14. Dezember 2008)

Lern du erstmal lesen! Da steht einmal und nicht öfter!!!


----------



## Smilinho (14. Dezember 2008)

In den siebziger und achtzigern haben wir`s auch ohne Helm geschafft, also was soll der Mist ?

Aber heute gibt`s ja auch Leute die kein Auto mehr kaufen wo kein ESP drin ist......


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Dezember 2008)

gabs in den 70ern und 80ern freeride-räder? oder streetbikes? oder dirtbikes? da gabs nur rennräder oder 20kg stahlklumpen von oma.  und selbst die rennradfahrer hatten lederkäppis auf. helme wie heute gabs damals noch nicht.


ist teilweise hier echt wie mit ner wand zu reden.


----------



## CBiker (14. Dezember 2008)

40% Nur auf Biketouren, aber nie in der City?
Gerade in der City passieren die Unfälle.
Und zum Thema Helm kann ich nur sagen, mich hat er schon
vor bösen Verletzungen geschützt. Bei einem Marathon bin
ich auf einer schnellen Schotterabfahrt richtig vom Rad gegangen.
Ich prallte mit dem Kopf voraus in eine Senke. Den Helm hat es komplett
gespalten. Mein Kopf hatte nur Hämatome vom Aufprall sonst war alles ok
außer den Schurfwunden an den Extremitäten.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## Smilinho (14. Dezember 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gabs in den 70ern und 80ern freeride-räder? oder streetbikes? oder dirtbikes? da gabs nur rennräder oder 20kg stahlklumpen von oma.  und selbst die rennradfahrer hatten lederkäppis auf. helme wie heute gabs damals noch nicht.
> 
> 
> ist teilweise hier echt wie mit ner wand zu reden.



Es gab BMX Räder und Leute die sich ihre Räder für irgendwelche Stunts selber gebaut haben, zu dem gab es auch einen Strassenverkehr ohne Tempo 3o Zonen, keine Radwege und genug andere Gelegenheiten sich zu maulen.

Dirt und Downhill sind für mich Grund genug einen Helm zu tragen, aber hier wird insbesondere die Frage gestellt, ob generell mit Helm gefahren wird.

Rennradfahrer mit Lederkäppies hab ich früher nie auf der Strasse gesehen...

Es gab aber schon immer die Art von Leuten, denen immer was Schlimmes passiert, egal was die machen und die können von mir aus nen Helm tragen.

Das Sicherheitsbedürfnis mancher Leute heute wird immer perverser, statt dauernd zu überlegen was alles passieren könnte, einfach mal loslegen...


----------



## Smilinho (14. Dezember 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> 20kg stahlklumpen von oma. :



Die Omas sind anscheinend noch die einzig echten Biker, oder wieviele hast du schon mit Helm durch die Stadt fahren sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smilinho (14. Dezember 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Ich halte es für fatal über diese ganze Helmeuphorie das Radfahren generell als gefährlich darzustellen.
> Unserere heutige Zeit ist geprägt durch Bewegungsarmut unter dessen Folgen der grösste Teil unserer Gesundheitskosten drauf geht.
> Städte ersticken im Autoverkehr u.s.w..
> Das Fahrrad könnte einen grossen Teil dazu beitragen dies zu verhindern.
> ...



Endlich mal jemand der klar sieht.


----------



## Phi-Me (14. Dezember 2008)

das argument mit dem verkehr in den 70ern is extrem dähmlich!!  damals war das verkehrsaufkommen doch wohl wesentlich geringer...

außerdem finde ich, dass ich ein ziemlich guter radfahrer bin, der genau weiß wo schluss ist...

bin auch sehr lange ohne helm gefahren, das lag aber mehr an mieiner unförmigen birne wo sogut wie nichs draufpasst...

nun hab ich mir nen deviant geholt, der sitzt perfekt, den kannste auch bergaauf tragen, dir wird nich zu heiß, was besseres gibts nich!

und siehe da, es hat mich doch gemault, und zwar richtig!!

kann immermal passieren, konnte ich auch nichs für, war ziemlich komisch, bin nen stepup gepsprungen, aufgekommen und voll vorne übern lenker....
und warum?? weil sich schlauch und mantel vorne kurzerhand überlegt haben die plätze zu tauschen! also is der schlauch draußen, verursacht in verbindung mit der gabel wo er dran schleift ne vollbremsung und ich flig voll aufn hinterkopf!  aua, hatte tierische kopfschmerzen und meinen helm hats erwischt, aber mir is nichs passiert!!!

überlegt: auch wenn die chance 1000 zu 1 ist dass ihr euch mault, spätestens nach dem 1000. mal müsstet ihr dran sein! und einmal is schon einmal zuviel...

ahcja, radfahren ist immer so gefährlich, wie der fahrer es möchte!! (pech kann mal aber trotzdem mal haben...)


edit: hab mir deinen post nochma durchgelesen... desswegen ergänzung, hab da was falsch verstanden gehabt! 
hab in der stadt auch nie nen helm auf, bin da immer sehr konzentriert und da nervt mich ein helm nur!  dabei bin ich da manchmal am gefährdetsten...  ich finde ein bisschen risiko muss im leben schon sein, sonst haste nich gelebt, aber beim mountainbiken immer mit helm!


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Dezember 2008)

Smilinho schrieb:


> Die Omas sind anscheinend noch die einzig echten Biker, oder wieviele hast du schon mit Helm durch die Stadt fahren sehen....



in hamburg viele. 

unbelehrbarer...


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Dezember 2008)

wäre auch krass mit einem deviant durch die stadt zu fahren. es sei denn machst einen stairgap oder ähnliches.


----------



## Phi-Me (15. Dezember 2008)

joa, ich hab den manchmal dabei, weil wir gerade vom spot kommen oder so... 

aber wäre schon mal ne geile sache... ich fahr nur lieber im dreck... der hat noch bisserl knautschzone^^


----------



## Aragonion (2. Januar 2009)

Man sieht es der Zeit ja bei Althaus wie wichtig ein Helm ist wobei Ich in dem Fall kritisieren muss das der toten Frau keine Beachtung geschenkt wird in ausreichendem Umfang in der Berichtserstatung und zuviel Althaus.
Aber generel wieder ein PRO Helm Beispiel leider mit Todesopfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigggi (3. Januar 2009)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Man sieht es der Zeit ja bei Althaus wie wichtig ein Helm ist *wobei Ich in dem Fall kritisieren muss das der toten Frau keine Beachtung geschenkt wird* in ausreichendem Umfang in der Berichtserstatung und zuviel Althaus.



Kann mir auch denken warum.



IGGY schrieb:


> Wer ohne fährt ist bescheuert!





scott yz0 schrieb:


> wer kein hirn hat braucht keinen Helm





Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> wer nix zu verlieren hat braucht auch keinen Helm





dioXxide schrieb:


> Wer kein Hirn hat braucht auch keinen Helm...





zedek schrieb:


> fast richtig, denn wenn son kleiner möchtegern cooli sich ohne helm auf die nase liegt und dann jahrelang als halbinvalides stück irgendwas imkrankenhaus rumgammelt anstatt direkt zu verrecken
> und dann wir alle sein verasutes leben über unsere krankenkassenbeiträge finanzieren
> genau dann wirds ärgerlich und geht alle was an



...um nur mal ein paar Gedankengänge zu zitieren.


----------



## radastir (4. Januar 2009)

> *Kein Mitverschulden durch das Nichttragen eines Fahrradhelms*
> 
> Auch das OLG Saarbrücken hat nun ein Helmurteil 			gesprochen. Jedenfalls normalen Radfahrern kann danach kein 			Mitverschuldensvorwurf aus dem Nichttragen eines Fahrradhelms 			entgegengehalten werden. Allenfalls diejenigen Radfahrer, die sich 			durch sportliche Ambitionen besonderen Risiken aussetzen und 			Radfahrer, bei denen in der persönlichen Disposition ein 			gesteigertes Risikopotenzial besteht, könnten einem solchen 			Vorwurf ausgesetzt werden, meint das Gericht. Darauf kam es aber 			in dem zu entscheidenden Fall nicht an, so dass das Gericht auch 			dazu keine abschließende Meinung kund getan hat.
> Ein 			Mitverschulden allein daraus herzuleiten, dass die unterlassene 			Maßnahme geeignet gewesen wäre, den eingetretenen 			Schaden zu verhindern oder zu verringern, lehnt das Gericht ab: 			Diese Betrachtungsweise liefe darauf hinaus, maximale 			Sicherheitsanforderungen einzufordern. Das aber ist mit den 			Maßstäben der praktischen Vernunft nicht zu erfüllen. 			In Übereinstimmung mit der allgemeinen Rechtsdogmatik meint 			das Gericht, es sei auch bei Fahrradunfällen nach den 			Anschauungen der angesprochenen Verkehrskreise zu fragen. Die 			Helmtragequote liege bei 6 Prozent. Dass die Akzeptanz bei 			rund 6 Prozent liege, belege, "dass nach Auffassung der 			angesprochenen Verkehrskreise die mit dem Fahrradfahren im 			Allgemeinen verbundenen Gefahren auch ohne Tragen eines Helmes in 			einem für das praktische Leben brauchbaren Maße 			beherrschbar sind" (OLG Saarbrücken, NJW-RR 2008, 266).



Quelle


Zum Fall Althaus: Wer dabei war oder die genauen Umstände hellgesehen hat, sollte sich besser zuerst bei der Polizei melden. 

Es ist müßig, ohne Kenntnis des Unfallhergangs darüber zu spekulieren, ob und wie der Helm hier etwas gebracht oder das Gegenteil bewirkt hat (Stichwort: Risikokompensation).



Als Fazit dieser sich im Kreis drehenden Diskussion bleibt: Ohne Hirn ist der beste Helm sinnlos.


----------



## trauntaler (4. Januar 2009)

radastir schrieb:


> Ohne Hirn ist der beste Helm sinnlos.



Erklärt das warum es nur 6% Helmfahrer gibt?


----------



## radastir (4. Januar 2009)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Erklärt das warum es nur 6% Helmfahrer gibt?



Klar. Eine Sicherheitsblase ohne Inhalt...


----------



## trauntaler (4. Januar 2009)

radastir schrieb:


> Klar. Eine Sicherheitsblase ohne Inhalt...



hm, nein. Es lohnt nur bei 6% der Radfahrer den Inhalt des Kopfes zu schützen! 

MfG Stefan

PS: Helmfahrer und diesen sowohl im Alltag als auch in Downhill gebraucht!


----------



## sigggi (4. Januar 2009)

radastir schrieb:


> Quelle
> 
> 
> > *Kein Mitverschulden durch das Nichttragen eines Fahrradhelms*
> ...


Sportliche Ambitionen?? Da frage ich mich allerdings mal wieder warum dieser Vorwurf dann nur sportlichen Radfahrern gemacht wird. Was ist mit Fahrern von so genannten Sportautos mit ihren Breitreifen, tiefer gelegten Fahrwerken u.s.w.. Warum wird denen nicht ein Mitverschulden wegen Nichttragen eines Schutzhelms angehaftet? Immerhin werden bei Autorennen auch Schutzhelme getragen.



radastir schrieb:


> Es ist müßig, ohne Kenntnis des Unfallhergangs darüber zu spekulieren, ob und wie der Helm hier etwas gebracht oder das Gegenteil bewirkt hat (Stichwort: Risikokompensation).



...oder ob der Helm von Althaus eventuell die Frau erschlagen hat.


----------



## sigggi (4. Januar 2009)

trauntaler schrieb:


> hm, nein. Es lohnt nur bei 6% der Radfahrer den Inhalt des Kopfes zu schützen!
> MfG Stefan



Ich frage mich nur warum der Anteil von Kopfverletzungen bei Radunfällen mit Helm dann 15% beträgt. Also höher als die Helmtraquote.


----------



## trauntaler (5. Januar 2009)

sigggi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur warum der Anteil von Kopfverletzungen bei Radunfällen mit Helm dann 15% beträgt. Also höher als die Helmtraquote.



Weil Helme mit Absicht so gebaut sind das sie Kopfverletzungen verursachen!  (Vorsicht Ironie)

Fragt man sich wie die Zahlen zustandekommen?! Zählt eine Schramme im Gesicht auch als Kopfverletzung? Gegen sowas schützen halt nur Helme mit Kinnbügel. Ich glaube jedenfalls nur Statistiken die ich selber gefälscht habe.

Mich würde mal interessieren ob das tragen von Helmen bzw. das nicht tragen von Helmen ein "Altersgruppenproblem" ist. Mir fällt auf das die Helmträgerquote bei Fahrern ü30 stark abnimmt und das obwohl diese Herren durchaus sportlich unterwegs sind. 

MfG Stefan


----------



## Siam (5. Januar 2009)

sigggi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur warum der Anteil von Kopfverletzungen bei Radunfällen mit Helm dann 15% beträgt. Also höher als die Helmtraquote.



Vermutlich weil gerade bei risikobereiten Fahrern Helme getragen werden. Schaut man sich im Bereich der "echten" Mountainbiker um (ich gehöre nicht dazu), die mit hohen Geschwindikeiten Trails befahren, so ist die Helmtragequote deutlich höher. Und diese Personen sind nun einmal -ob mit oder ohne Helm- deutlich gefährdeter als der "Normalo", der meist auch keinen Helm trägt. 

Dieses kontoverse Sicherheitsdenken ist hier einfach nur pervers. Über Helmpflicht für jeden Sonntagsradler diskutieren aber Trails wie bescheuert hinabrasen???


----------



## deathmetalex (5. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rottiriva (6. Januar 2009)

Wer sich einmal ordentlich hingelegt hat weiss den Helm zu schätzen. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass man bei Tempo 40 mit der Birne aufschlägt. Ich hatte den Helm an


----------



## bronks (6. Januar 2009)

Rottiriva schrieb:


> ... Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass man bei Tempo 40 mit der Birne aufschlägt ...


War die Bremse kaputt? Oder bringst Du Dich absichtlich in Gefahr?


----------



## brmpfl (6. Januar 2009)

sigggi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur warum der Anteil von Kopfverletzungen bei Radunfällen mit Helm dann 15% beträgt. Also höher als die Helmtraquote.



Mensch Siggi,
solange Du nicht alle diesbezüglichen Fragen beantwortet hast, lass doch bitte endlich diese albernen Zahlen weg. 

Was soll eigentlich der jeweilige Kreuzzug "Mit oder Ohne Helm"?
Könnt Ihr mit Eurer Entscheidung "Helm Ja/Nein" nicht leben und/oder schlaft schlecht deswegen?


----------



## zx-10r (6. Januar 2009)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Mensch Siggi,
> solange Du nicht alle diesbezüglichen Fragen beantwortet hast, lass doch bitte endlich diese albernen Zahlen weg.
> 
> Was soll eigentlich der jeweilige Kreuzzug "Mit oder Ohne Helm"?
> Könnt Ihr mit Eurer Entscheidung "Helm Ja/Nein" nicht leben und/oder schlaft schlecht deswegen?



Ein Kreuzzug wird hier wohl nur von der Seite der Helmpflichtbefürworter geführt. Die Gegner einer Helmpflicht verlangen lediglich die Entscheidungsfreiheit des mündigen Bürgers weiterhin auch diesem zu überlassen.

Geradezu lächerlich finde ich die Argumente von Leuten die Treppen runterfahren oder meterweite Sprünge machen und mit der Begründung "Safety first" das Tragen von Helmen auch bei einem reinen Bergauffahrer wie mir einfordern...


----------



## Rottiriva (6. Januar 2009)

bronks schrieb:


> War die Bremse kaputt? Oder bringst Du Dich absichtlich in Gefahr?


 
Nein, hinter einer Kurve kam mir plötzlich mitten in der Fahrbahn ein Traktor samt Anhänger entgegen! Da hast de keine Chance und kannst schliesslich froh sein, dass du noch vorbeigekommen bist


----------



## flix f (6. Januar 2009)

bronks schrieb:


> War die Bremse kaputt? Oder bringst Du Dich absichtlich in Gefahr?



wiso? 40kmh ist nicht wirklich schnell, kurzzeitig kannst du das ohne probs auch mit der stadtschlampe in der ebene Erreichen mit nem Richtigen Bike (sofern es kein Big Bike ist - die erreichen dafür Bergab natürlich noch ganz andere Geschwindigkeiten) ist das ohne weiteres aus eigener Kraft in der Ebene möglich - Bergab kann man auch mal über 80 mit dem MTB draufkriegen mit dem RR über 100 (Lebensmüde) 

der Krasch bei 40kmh muss ja nichteinmal selbstverschuldet oder aus selbstgefärdung resultieren, bei 40 kann ein Autofahrer die geschwindigkeit des radlers ganz leicht unterschätzen ihn schneiden, vor ihm abbigen oder aus einer seitenstraße abbiegen ohne dass genug Platz wäre - dann Wundert sich der Autofahrer, dass etwas über seine Motorhaube fliegt, in seine Türeinschlägt und dabei Flucht und schreit


----------



## bronks (6. Januar 2009)

flix f schrieb:


> ... der Krasch bei 40kmh muss ja nichteinmal selbstverschuldet oder aus selbstgefärdung resultieren ...


Hier geht es um den o.g. Fall, in dem ein Radlfahrer mit einer wohl unangemessen hohen Geschwindigkeit in eine uneinsehbare Kurve gefahren ist, da dieser vor einem Hindernis nicht mehr abbremsen konnte. 

Zum Glück hatte der Radler bei der hirn- und rücksichtlosen Fahrweise einen Helm auf, denn der Helm macht alles wieder gut.


----------



## brmpfl (6. Januar 2009)

zx-10r schrieb:


> Ein Kreuzzug wird hier wohl nur von der Seite der Helmpflichtbefürworter geführt.



Dann lass sie doch die Helmpflicht befürworten und mach wie Du es für richtig hältst.
*Was kümmert es die Eiche, wenn sich eine Sau an ihr reibt?*


----------



## R.C. (6. Januar 2009)

zx-10r schrieb:


> einem reinen Bergauffahrer wie mir



Wie kommst du eigentlich vom Berg wieder runter? Mit der Seilbahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn man nur solche "Berge/Treppen" hochfährt, muss man ja nirgends runter.







Ist aber sowieso sinnlos, da man in einem "Mountainbikeforum" nicht zwangsläufig davon ausgehen darf, dass sich nur Mountainbiker = Sportler ?! zu Wort melden.

Es gibt eben auch Sonntagsradler, nur Bergauffahrer, Biker die nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit bergab fahren usw. bei denen es nicht nötig ist einen Helm zu tragen bzw die keinen zusätzlich Schutz(engel) brauchen.
Ich gehöre eben zu denen, die sich bewusst sind, dass der Sport nicht ungefährlich ist und daher versuche ich mich wenigstens minimal (Helm) zu schützen. Dabei bin ich sogar so mutig, mich über Statistiken hinweg zu setzen, welche mir sagen wollen, dass ich ohne Helm nicht unsicherer unterwegs wäre 

Gruß Jonez


----------



## zx-10r (6. Januar 2009)

Jonez schrieb:


> Wenn man nur solche "Berge/Treppen" hochfährt, muss man ja nirgends runter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheinbar bist du ein Gefangener deiner Schwarz-Weiss-Denkweise. Nicht jeder der einen Berg mit Verstand runterfährt ist ein Sonntagsradler. Und erst recht nicht jeder der bergab alles gibt ist automatisch ein Sportler.


----------



## sigggi (6. Januar 2009)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Dann lass sie doch die Helmpflicht befürworten und mach wie Du es für richtig hältst.
> *Was kümmert es die Eiche, wenn sich eine Sau an ihr reibt?*



Frag mal die Schweizer, die haben sie bald.

Schon heute gibt es in Deutschland Gerichtsurteile wo unbehelmte Radfahrer eine Mitschuld bekommen wenn sie eine Kopfverletzung erleiden. Auch gibt es in der Politik weiterhin Bestrebungen die Helmpflicht für Radfahrer in Deutschland einzuführen. 
Radfahrer sollten daher dafür eintreten das Rad als das darzustellen was es in erster Linie ist - ein ungefährliches Verkehrsmittel. Ungefährlich für den Fahrer und für seine Mitmenschen.
Radfahrer, die das Radfahren gefährlich reden, schiessen sich letzendlich selber ins Knie. Neben eine etwaigen Helmpflicht werden auch die Versicherer dann anfangen höhere Ansprüche zu stellen.


----------



## trauntaler (6. Januar 2009)

sigggi schrieb:


> ein ungefährliches Verkehrsmittel.


----------



## epson54 (7. Januar 2009)

sigggi schrieb:


> Radfahrer sollten daher dafür eintreten das Rad als das darzustellen was es in erster Linie ist - ein ungefährliches Verkehrsmittel. Ungefährlich für den Fahrer und für seine Mitmenschen.
> Radfahrer, die das Radfahren gefährlich reden, schiessen sich letzendlich selber ins Knie.



"Ungefährliches Verkehrsmittel" ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Aber natürlich kann man sich alles schön reden, wenn man Dogmen im Kopf statt den Helm oben drauf hat...


----------



## schnellejugend (7. Januar 2009)

Stimmt es eigentlich, daß durch das feuchtwarme Klima unter dem Helm Pilzinfektionen und Schuppen begünstigt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido_kraemer (7. Januar 2009)

@SIAM: Schaut man sich im Bereich der "echten" Mountainbiker um (*ich gehöre nicht dazu*) -> joh, und genau das ist das Problem

@bronks: *hirn- und rücksichtlosen *Fahrweise einen Helm auf, denn der Helm macht alles wieder gut -> überleg mal wer hier hirnlose Kommentare von sich gibt.


----------



## Brother (7. Januar 2009)

hmm Helm auf bevor ich auf's Rad sitze läuft bei mir irgendwie automatisch ab wie beim Sicherheitsgurt im Auto auch...würde mich ein bisserl nackig fühlen so ohne


----------



## brmpfl (7. Januar 2009)

sigggi schrieb:


> Frag mal die Schweizer, die haben sie bald.


Die Schweizer haben auch alle ein Gewehr im Schrank... 



sigggi schrieb:


> Schon heute gibt es in Deutschland Gerichtsurteile wo unbehelmte Radfahrer eine Mitschuld bekommen wenn sie eine Kopfverletzung erleiden.


Mir ist bisher nur 1 (in Worten: EIN) Fall bekannt und da sollte man den Gesamtzusammenhang im Auge behalten:
Dieser Radfahrer hatte bei der Entstehung des Unfalls einen nicht unmaßgeblichen Anteil.  ... oder irre ich mich da?



sigggi schrieb:


> Auch gibt es in der Politik weiterhin Bestrebungen die Helmpflicht für Radfahrer in Deutschland einzuführen.


In der Politik gibt es auch Bestrebungen die Arbeitslosigkeit abzuschaffen, das Klima zu retten, ... 



sigggi schrieb:


> Neben eine etwaigen Helmpflicht werden auch die Versicherer dann anfangen höhere Ansprüche zu stellen.


Was denn für Ansprüche?


----------



## bronks (7. Januar 2009)

guido_kraemer schrieb:


> ... überleg mal wer hier hirnlose Kommentare von sich gibt.


guido_kraemer vielleicht?


----------



## Danimal (7. Januar 2009)

Jetzt, wo ich grade mit dem Rauchen angefangen habe, überlege ich, ob ich nicht auch den Helm weglasse. Leider fahre ist seit fast 20 Jahren mit Helm und es ist saumäßig schwierig, sich das wieder abzugewöhnen. Die Schuppen und Pilzinfektionen sind ein Aspekt, Helmet-Hair und Glommsichkeit die anderen.
Irgendwelche Ratschläge?

MfG,
D


----------



## epson54 (8. Januar 2009)

Was ist denn "Glommsichkeit"?


----------



## Aragonion (8. Januar 2009)

Hab Mir für die kalten Jahreszeiten jetzt sogar einen günstigen 50 Euro Integral Helm bestellt aber nur aus Gründen der Wärme 
Mal sehn ob Ich Mir so die Sturmhaube spahr ^^
Gefährlich wird es nur mit Sturmhaube wenn man wo langfährt wo zufällig eine Bank überfallen wurde/wird ....................
Die Treffer der Scharfschützen jucken immer so und geben dicke Beulen wie die Stiche von Mücken 
Na ja wenigstens ist der Helm ein wenig Balistisch als Schutz gebrauchbar ^^


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Januar 2009)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Jaja, die POISON-Biker, immer komische Gedanken im Hirn!


----------



## Torbn (3. Februar 2009)

ich habe zwar für "auf touren immer, in der city nie " gevoted, da ich freerider bin und in der city eher rumchill, aber bin auch der meinung man sollte immer mit helm fahren. - mal ehrlich bilder von bikejumps ohne helm ? ********* wer das cool oder sonst was findet lebt aufm mond und den sollte es dann auch mal ordentlich aufn schädel schlagen

und ganz zu schweigen von der breiten produktpalette, klar ist ein fullface in den seltensten fällen notwendig aber ne dirtschale mit goggle oder n einfachen touren helm und ne sonnenbrille könn auch sehr stylish sein

WER OHNE HELM FÄHRT HAT KEIN HIRN, WER OHNE HIRN FÄHRT BRAUCHT KEIN HELM 
ride on


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Februar 2009)

...hab mal gesehen, wie jemandem nach einem crash ohne Helm das Hirn ausgelaufen ist. Das war ein einschneidendes Erlebnis. Wer ohne Helm fährt, ist seitdem für mich hirnlos...auch ohne crash.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inf1n1ty360 (3. Februar 2009)

also ich fahr nur mit helm. Ich bin in meiner kindheit und in letzter zeit auch ein paar mal praktisch direkt auf den kopf gefallen (meistens über den lenker weil meine julie hinten den geist aufgibt).
Ich weiß und will nicht wissen wie das alles ohne helm ausgegangen wäre...

Ich kenn in meinem freundeskreis auch keinen der anderer meinung ist...


----------



## OoJooO (3. Februar 2009)

klaro immer helm dabei


----------



## Jläbbischer (3. Februar 2009)

Muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich zwar immer mal wieder einen Helm im Radgeschäft aufhatte, aber bisher immer wieder ohne raus bin.

Andererseits würde ich nicht auf die Idee kommen, ohne Helm aufs Pferd zu steigen...

In den über 12 Jahren, die ich jetzt mehr oder weniger aktiv Reite, hatte ich vielleicht 3 oder 4x keinen Helm auf und mich jedesmal irgendwie nackig aufm Kopf gefühlt...

Eine recht seltsame Einstellung, ich weiss.
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich von Kindheit an nie einen Helm anziehen brauchte. Hielten meine Eltern halt nicht für nötig.
Und der Besitzer der Pferde, die ich bisher geritten bin, es als reiterliche Pflicht ansieht, dass der Kopf geschützt ist.


Dabei ist meine Statistik eher die folgende 

2x von BMW aufgegabelt worden
1x nur fast vom Pferd, als wir uns über die Richtung nicht einig waren.

P.S. Repräsentativ ist die Umfrage ja nicht gerade.
Egal, wi viele Radler ich sehe, die Fraktion der behelmten ist immer sehr stark in der Unterzahl. Also genau entgegengesetzt wie das Umfrageergebnis...


----------



## trauntaler (4. Februar 2009)

Hast du bisher auch nur einen Beitrag erstellt indem du nicht schreibst das du reitest?

Nix für ungut...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Februar 2009)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Hast du bisher auch nur einen Beitrag erstellt indem du nicht schreibst das du reitest?
> 
> Nix für ungut...



Naja, Deine sinnfreien Beiträge zu "Autos, Witze, Hunde, Katzen, Bier und Tattoos" ergeben auch nicht gerade das typische Profil eines Mountainbikers...


----------



## trauntaler (5. Februar 2009)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Naja, Deine sinnfreien Beiträge zu "Autos, Witze, Hunde, Katzen, Bier und Tattoos" ...



Was in einem Auto-, Witze-, Hunde-, Katzen-, Bier-, und Tattoo-Thread ja auch nicht falsch ist. Liegt somit an der Gesamtsinnfreiheit solcher Themen in einem MTB-Forum. Aber hast ja recht...



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


>


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (12. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch @ alle die hier geschrieben haben!!!!!

ihr habts geschafft 100 Seiten über das langweiligste Thema der Welt zu schreiben obwohl es 100te solcher Helm threads gibt.

tja, aber wenn ich schon da bin muss ich halt auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich find Helme sind sinnlos wenn man einen aufhat, aber es is tödlich keinen zu tragen.
Mich hats noch nie auf en Kopf gehauen wenn ich nen Helm getragen hab aber (fast)immer wenn nich.

Grüßle wicno

PS:macht weiter so!!!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. Juli 2009)

....und manche graben angeblich sinnlose Themen wieder aus um genau so sinnose Worte zu schreiben....


----------



## derClaude (12. Juli 2009)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> ein helmchen ist meine nächste investition... hab nur noch nicht den richtigen gefunden....
> 
> vorschläge?? sollte ein mtb helm sein.


hab mir den Lazer O2 geholt... nicht der leichteste mit ca. 320g aber durchaus "tragbares gewicht" war im Test mit "sehr gut" und kostet um die 99euro... ich bin mega zufrieden da er mega geil aussieht, sich super trägt und top belüftet ist... kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen... ansonsten ist noch der Lazer Genesis ein super teil... beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Juli 2009)

Fast immer, außer ich fahre mal kurz zum Laden 500m weiter oder drehe ne chillige runde mit meinen kumpels oder ich vergesse ihn(jaja  ein gedächtnis, passiert aber meistens nur, wenn ich nicht richtig bike gehe)


----------



## bene94 (12. Juli 2009)

Wer bei uns keinen Helm trägt, der bleibt zu hause!
Klingt hart, is aber so...

mfG


----------



## Onur-9O (12. Juli 2009)

ich hab noch nie nen Helm beim fahren aufgehabt


----------



## sigggi (12. Juli 2009)

bene94 schrieb:


> Wer bei uns keinen Helm trägt, der bleibt zu hause!
> Klingt hart, is aber so...
> 
> mfG



Wie macht ihr das? Ruft ihr die Polizei und lasst die Helmlosen abführen, mit anschliessendem Hausarrest?


----------



## Kiniption (12. Juli 2009)

vllt. wenn die touren fahren, wollen die nicht mit dem fahren der keinen help trägt


----------



## radastir (13. Juli 2009)

> *Necromancer*
> 
> has a supernatural ability to           bring long-dead forum discussion threads back to life. After having           been flogged to death the thread may have been deceased for many years,           and bringing it back may have scant relevance to the current topic,           yet Necromancer will unexpectedly exhume the threads rotting corpse, and strike horror in the forum as         its grotesque form lurches into the discussion. The monster, instantly         recognized by all who knew it in life, seems at first to breathe and         have a pulse, but, alas, it is beyond Necromancers skill to fully         restore the threads original vitality. The hideous apparition         may frighten away some of the weaker Warriors or Warriors badly wounded         in former battles, but the thread is only a shadow of its former self         and very quickly expires.
> Unlike Archivist,           Necromancer compulsively saves every forum message in carefully preserved           archives for future use in battle, while Necromancer collects departed           threads merely for the thrill of resurrecting them. Some say he performs           this unnatural act out of malice, others say he cant help himself,         but no one really knows.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (13. Juli 2009)

Unser Veloclub macht mehrere Radtouren in der Woche.
Die darf man halt nur mit Helm mitfahren.
So einfach ist das...

mfG


----------



## Savko (13. Juli 2009)

Onur-9O schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie nen Helm beim fahren aufgehabt



Ich auch nicht.

@Jläbbischer  
...auch nicht aufm Pferd.


----------



## m1k3 (13. Juli 2009)

Logisch, immer   	   	                                1.908  	50,93%
Nur auf Biketouren, aber nie in der City 		1.501 	40,07%
Nur in der City 		                                    10 	0,27%
Ne, wieso auch? 		                                   327 	8,73%


Findet Ihr die Statistik net Traurig, immerhin fast 51% tragen einen Helm, aber doch 40% tragen keinen an der gefährlichsten Stelle für den Biker, DIE STADT !!
Auf nem Trail kann ich selber Bremsen aber in der Stadt hab ich halt nen Haufen Voll-Idioten um mich herum, deren Verhalten man halt net wirklich einschätzen kann.

Ohne Helm geht garnicht...... !!!!

Gruß

Mike


----------



## sigggi (13. Juli 2009)

bene94 schrieb:


> Unser Veloclub macht mehrere Radtouren in der Woche.
> Die darf man halt nur mit Helm mitfahren.
> So einfach ist das...
> 
> mfG



Noch mal die Frage. Wie macht ihr das? Mal so rein von der praktischen Seite.


----------



## 4mate (13. Juli 2009)

z.B. so und so


----------



## Kiez-Pro-Biker (13. Juli 2009)

Ich fahr fast immer mit Helm... Fahre halt ziemlich viel Freeride/Dirt und sogar auch schonmal Downhill... Habe mit dem Freeride erst dieses Jahr angefangen, aber das Limit schon Ã¶fters mal erreicht... Am Anfang bin ich nur mit nem normalen Mountainbikehelm der Fahrradmarke Trek gefahren (70â¬)... dann nach der folgenden story, sofort zum Fullface Helm von Fox gewecheselt! Die Story:

Also war nen langer Tag und war schon mittags am Hometrail, da haben wir eine schÃ¶ne BRÃ¼cke stehn... am leicht gefÃ¤lle hang... die tage davor war das downhillteam rittershausen da und hat richtig schÃ¶ne whips in ungefÃ¤hr 1,50m hÃ¶he hingelegt... fande das natÃ¼rlich richtig geil und wollte die etwa 2m lange brÃ¼cke auch von anfahrt in die landung Ã¼berspringen. Ich hab auf eine gute speed hochgedÃ¤mmelt und dann auf die brÃ¼cke zu.... dann kam der absprung... auch so 1,20 Ã¼ber die brÃ¼cke geschafft... dann zu frÃ¼h die gabel reingedrÃ¼ckt, und das vorderrad rutscht seitlich von der landung ab... das bike samt mir Ã¼berschlÃ¤gt sich 3 mal und ich bin mit dem kopf (mund nase bereich) zuerst aufegschlagen. Nach dem Crash, tat mir der ganze Mund weh, ich hab au8ch geblutet... die lippe hat sich innen an den zÃ¤hnen aufgeschlitzt, und hat sich entzÃ¼ndet... war nicht sehr angenehm... 

seitdem fahre ich mit fullfacehelm...  und ich bin sehr froh drum!


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (13. Juli 2009)

sers, 

freu dich nicht zu früh.
sowas hab ich auch schon mit fullfacehelm hingekriegt.Bloß hab ich ne zahnspange da wirds gleich viel angenehmer.
also deswegen nich übermütig werden

gruß wicno


----------



## WildsauHardride (13. Juli 2009)

Hi,

wenn ich im Wald bin, trage ich eigl. immer nen Fulface...in der Stadt aber nie nen Helm.

Gruß


----------



## Hann0r (14. Juli 2009)

eigentlich immer, egal ob im Gelände oder aufm Weg zur Uni. Außer ich vergess ihn halt tatsächlich mal.

Passieren kann halt immer was, und wenns bloß ein Autofahrer is der einen "übersieht" oder ähnliche Späße... in manchen Situationen kann man einfach nix mehr machen. Und mit 'ner zermatschten Birne hilfts mir auch nix dass ich Vorfahrt gehabt hätte...


----------



## fone (14. Juli 2009)

m1k3 schrieb:


> Logisch, immer   	   	                                1.908  	50,93%
> Nur auf Biketouren, aber nie in der City 		1.501 	40,07%
> Nur in der City 		                                    10 	0,27%
> Ne, wieso auch? 		                                   327 	8,73%
> ...



für mich ist die stadt NICHT der gefährlichste ort zum fahrrad fahren.

stürze etc. in der stadt in den letzten 27 jahren (zeitrechnung beginnt, nachdem ich auf einem fremden rad ohne rücktritt von einem auto mit überhöhter geschwindigkeit zusammengefahren wurde): 1
stürze auf dem trail: viele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blckmrkt rider (14. Juli 2009)

mit helm


----------



## HEIZER (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mit dem BMX  im Park unterwegs bin dann mit Helm, auf dem MTB ohne .


----------



## ZJGuy (19. Juli 2009)

Biken ohne Helm ist für mich wie Autofahren ohne Gurt.

Jetzt mal von der Moralapostelseite abgesehen, fehlt mir ohne Helm und Gurt was. Kennt ihr das nicht?

Man sitzt im Auto und fühlt sich irgendwie "nackt". Ach ja, fremdes Auto, irgendwie vergessen sich anzuschnallen.

Und beim Bike geht's mir genauso. Ob Berghoch unter Runter, Helm bleibt IMMER auf. Auf dem Bike egal wo und wann, und das 1995.

Das viele ohne Helm fahren, klar, wundert einen, aber jeder ist selbst seines Glückes Schmied.

Was ich aber definitiv nicht verstehen kann sind Eltern, deren Kleinkinder auf dem Bike brav den Helm tragen. Nur Mama und Papa gehen hier nicht als Vorbild voran, sondern achten eher auf die frisch gestylte Frisur - d.h. KEIN Helm. Kein Wunder, wenn die Kids dann ziemlich rasch auch auf den Helm verzichten.

Bei mir Zuhause fährt jeder mit Helm, haben wir auch unseren Kiddies von Anfang an eingeprägt. Funktioniert sogar bei meiner Tochter mit Ihren wilden Schillerlocken, denn nach dem Biken muss bzw WILL man ja sowieso unter die Dusche. Haarewaschen ist dann bei Ihr halt eine längere Sache, aber der Schönheit ist's nur förderlich.

Bei mir ist's da sowieso einfacher - wo auf dem Kopf nichts mehr ist, kann der Friseur auch nichts mehr verdienen ...


----------



## ZJGuy (19. Juli 2009)

sigggi schrieb:


> Noch mal die Frage. Wie macht ihr das? Mal so rein von der praktischen Seite.



Wie vorher erwähnt, einfach von Anfang an den Kiddies so antrainiert.

Gab vor Jahren mal eine Diskussion mit meiner Tocher, da "meine Freundinnen haben auch keinen auf und sieht doch blöd aus etc ...".

Dort habe ich es aber auch so gemacht, wenn mit dem Bike raus dann Helm auf. Ob Sie es dann auch bei Ihren Freundinnen so gemacht hat, weiss ich nicht. War aber auch nur eine kurze Episode, mit nun fast 17 Jahren stellt sich diese Diskussion bei meiner Tocher nicht. Beim Fussball hat sie ja auch Schienbeinschützer an - so what?

Beim Sohnemann hatte ich diese Diskussion noch nie. Sieht doch einfach "cool" aus. Und da alle bei Ihm in der Gruppe "behelmt" sind - super!


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Juli 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> ..... Haarewaschen ist dann bei Ihr halt eine längere Sache, aber der Schönheit ist's nur förderlich.......



Nicht nur das Haare waschen, auch das Helm tragen!  Spätestens nach einem Sturtz auf den Kopf.


----------



## mexx66 (19. Juli 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Biken ohne Helm ist für mich wie Autofahren ohne Gurt.
> 
> Jetzt mal von der Moralapostelseite abgesehen, fehlt mir ohne Helm und Gurt was. Kennt ihr das nicht?
> 
> ...


 

Einen kleinen Unterschied gibt es da noch zu vermerken.

Die Schutzwirkung eines Sicherheitsgurtes ist bewiesen, die eines Fahrradhelms nicht.


----------



## ulli! (19. Juli 2009)

mexx66 schrieb:


> Einen kleinen Unterschied gibt es da noch zu vermerken.
> 
> Die Schutzwirkung eines Sicherheitsgurtes ist bewiesen, die eines Fahrradhelms nicht.


meine kratzer am hinterkopf & kinnbereich sagen was anderes, obwohl ich ihn nur wegen des sonnenschutzes aufzieh


----------



## mexx66 (19. Juli 2009)

ulli! schrieb:


> meine kratzer am hinterkopf & kinnbereich sagen was anderes, obwohl ich ihn nur wegen des sonnenschutzes aufzieh


 
Am Kinn hilft ein normaler Fahrradhelm eh nichts und nur vor Angst wegen paar Kratzern ist es mir das auch nicht wert.


----------



## fLoOh (19. Juli 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Biken ohne Helm ist für mich wie Autofahren ohne Gurt.
> 
> Jetzt mal von der Moralapostelseite abgesehen, fehlt mir ohne Helm und Gurt was. Kennt ihr das nicht?
> 
> ...




hi,
ich verterte auch voll diese meinung !
Bei mir daheim fahren auch alle mit Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

